# What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?



## IM2

There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


----------



## TNHarley

The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
Fuck the duopoly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals



Specify.


----------



## Asclepias

In theory I dont have a problem with republicans. Its the actuality of republicans that smells like a smoldering sewer of racism and corruption.


----------



## norwegen

Do blacks just want people to offer them things?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.


----------



## boedicca

The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.

The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.


----------



## Asclepias

norwegen said:


> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?


The same things they offer anyone else that lives in america and happens to be white.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
Click to expand...

Dems offer that too.


----------



## Wyatt earp

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...



Where?


If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.


.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*Do you feel like they are using you for goals that will hurt you in the future?*

*Do you think that supporting a gang of Criminals will help the black race?*
*Just a few questions you need to ask yourself.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Dems offer: Failed public schools, public housing, welfare, fatherless households.  Wow.  I might become a democrat, I didn't realize how awesome the democrat Party was


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city/state and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*Blacks as voters are not following the party line. Therefore the Demo are importing a replacement for them....That is what I feel where I live.*


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
Click to expand...



Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.


.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specify.
Click to expand...


You know what they are.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Jobs.


----------



## IM2

norwegen said:


> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?



Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
Click to expand...


No, they don't offer jobs.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
Click to expand...

What kind of jobs? Minimum wage jobs?


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
Click to expand...

They offer jobs. However, those jobs are glorified slave labor. I want someone that will offer a career and a chance to be a business owner. Repubs are too stupid to realize that a job isnt worth shit.


----------



## WillowTree

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...

Yeah? How’s that been working out for ya?


----------



## Asclepias

WillowTree said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? How’s that been working out for ya?
Click to expand...

Working out great. Why do you ask?


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
Click to expand...


I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .


----------



## WillowTree

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? How’s that been working out for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working out great. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

Well good. Now you can stop whining!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what they are.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  Apparently, you do not.


----------



## Asclepias

WillowTree said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? How’s that been working out for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working out great. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well good. Now you can stop whining!
Click to expand...

What made you think I was whining?


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
Click to expand...


Yes they do, if you are so inclined to go to work.   But lets look at the other side of the coin.
Besides welfare checks, what have the Dems done for you lately?  Start with the KKK and voting not to allow blacks to vote.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.



If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.


----------



## MarcATL

TNHarley said:


> The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
> Fuck the duopoly.


This has GOT to be THEE DUMBEST statement I've seen on USMB, like, ever!

LOL!!!


----------



## TNHarley

MarcATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
> Fuck the duopoly.
> 
> 
> 
> This has GOT to be THEE DUMBEST statement I've seen on USMB, like, ever!
> 
> LOL!!!
Click to expand...

Do the republicans get your pussy wet or something?


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
Click to expand...

There is no constitutional protections against being poor you moron


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .
Click to expand...


  Name em.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
Click to expand...

Hey.  Repubs offer trickle down economics and boots with no shoestrings.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do, if you are so inclined to go to work.   But lets look at the other side of the coin.
> Besides welfare checks, what have the Dems done for you lately?  Start with the KKK and voting not to allow blacks to vote.
Click to expand...


Republicans don't offer jobs. Today republicans are trying to suppress black votes.


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name em.
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Asclepias

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no constitutional protections against being poor you moron
Click to expand...

Who said there were constitutional protections against being poor you idiot?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


  Figured as much.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
Click to expand...


No they don't offer any of these things.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't offer any of these things.
Click to expand...


  Sure they do.
You just have to put down the 40 and go get it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

All Blacks?


----------



## Asclepias

Repubs actively work against people of color and draw the support of racists.  Why do white people wonder why more Blacks arent republican?


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no constitutional protections against being poor you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there were constitutional protections against being poor you idiot?
Click to expand...

I didnt read the post he was responding to. My bad.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Well, Republicans can offer you an undue burden on your right to vote.


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figured as much.
Click to expand...


You can figure what the fuck you want, but 33 states have republican governors and 32 states with republican legislatures. So you figure it out.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> The same things they offer anyone else that lives in america and happens to be white.
Click to expand...

Blacks already have that.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
Click to expand...


*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> The same things they offer anyone else that lives in america and happens to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks already have that.
Click to expand...


According to who? A white man?

So why should we be republicans?


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
Click to expand...



How sad that you are unhinged from reality.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They offer jobs. However, those jobs are glorified slave labor. I want someone that will offer a career and a chance to be a business owner. Repubs are too stupid to realize that a job isnt worth shit.
Click to expand...


Then talk to Ben Carson.  He figured it out and not one Repub tried to stop him.  Stop waiting for someone to give you a career and go apply yourself.  

We have a downtown close by that has been taken over by blacks.  No one goes there anymore because of the violence.  So one black guy saw an opportunity.  He rented one of the many cheap, empty store fronts and stocked it with things blacks use.   He is a black business owner, and a success.  He figured out that* no one* is oppressing him.  He figured out that his future depends on Him. No one is oppressing you either. 
No one is going to "offer" you a career.  *You* have to work toward that goal.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want constitutional protection, republicans aren't the ones. Republicans offer nothing to help the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you are unhinged from reality.
Click to expand...


Gaslighting doesn't work on me. You are the unhinged one.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They offer jobs. However, those jobs are glorified slave labor. I want someone that will offer a career and a chance to be a business owner. Repubs are too stupid to realize that a job isnt worth shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then talk to Ben Carson.  He figured it out and not one Repub tried to stop him.  Stop waiting for someone to give you a career and go apply yourself.
> 
> We have a downtown close by that has been taken over by blacks.  No one goes there anymore because of the violence.  So one black guy saw an opportunity.  He rented one of the many cheap, empty store fronts and stocked it with things blacks use.   He is a black business owner, and a success.  He figured out that* no one* is oppressing him.  He figured out that his future depends on Him. No one is oppressing you either.
> No one is going to "offer" you a career.  *You* have to work toward that goal.
Click to expand...

Ben Carson was on welfare.  If not for liberals he would be shining shoes.


----------



## PredFan

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...


Lol, yeah right.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't offer any of these things.
Click to expand...


Yes, they do. You are thinkzing of the Democrats.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal. 
Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*




Oh goodie.  My turn to answer this one!  The answer is simple!

*DEMOCRATS!*

You can have them, you can keep them, they're too fat for me!  The average Black and the Democrats, they both deserve one another.  The Dems bone the Blacks and they in turn bend over, spread cheeks and say:  HARDER AND DEEPER!

Look at HOW FAR the Blacks have come being led following the Democrats!  

POINT IS that when you find a really successful, self-made, well-educated Black, more often than not, they are a REPUBLICAN.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They offer jobs. However, those jobs are glorified slave labor. I want someone that will offer a career and a chance to be a business owner. Repubs are too stupid to realize that a job isnt worth shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then talk to Ben Carson.  He figured it out and not one Repub tried to stop him.  Stop waiting for someone to give you a career and go apply yourself.
> 
> We have a downtown close by that has been taken over by blacks.  No one goes there anymore because of the violence.  So one black guy saw an opportunity.  He rented one of the many cheap, empty store fronts and stocked it with things blacks use.   He is a black business owner, and a success.  He figured out that* no one* is oppressing him.  He figured out that his future depends on Him. No one is oppressing you either.
> No one is going to "offer" you a career.  *You* have to work toward that goal.
Click to expand...

Don't need to ask Ben Carson anything.  Don't need a lecture from a person belonging to a race that hey have because of the government.

*50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality *

Report • By Janelle Jones, John Schmitt, and Valerie Wilson •* February 26, 2018*

The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.

The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.

Where do we stand as a society today? In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.

Following are some of the key findings:


African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.
The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968. But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.
With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.
*Educational attainment*
The most important development since 1968 is that African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968. These absolute improvements in educational attainment—including substantial increases in both high school and college completion rates—have opened important doors for black workers compared with their counterparts 50 years ago. In relative terms, African Americans today are almost as likely as whites to have completed high school. But even though the share of younger African Americans with a college degree has more than doubled, African Americans today are still only about half as likely to have a college degree as whites of the same age.

*High school graduation rates.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have seen substantial gains in high school completion rates. In 1968, just over half (54.4 percent) of 25- to 29-year-old African Americans had a high school diploma. Today, more than nine out of 10 African Americans (92.3 percent) in the same age range had a high school diploma. (See *Table 1* for all data presented in this report.)


The large increase in high school completion rates helped to close the gap relative to whites. In 1968, African Americans trailed whites by more than 20 percentage points (75.0 percent of whites had completed high school, compared with 54.4 percent of blacks). In the most recent data, the gap is just 3.3 percentage points (95.6 percent for whites versus 92.3 percent for African Americans).

*College graduation rates. *College graduation rates have also improved for African Americans. Among 25- to 29-year-olds, less than one in 10 (9.1 percent) had a college degree in 1968, a figure that has climbed to almost one in four (22.8 percent) today.

Over the same period, however, college completion expanded for whites at a similar pace, rising from 16.2 percent in 1968 to 42.1 percent today, leaving the relative situation of African Americans basically unchanged: in 1968 blacks were just over half (56.0 percent) as likely as whites to have a college degree, a situation that is essentially the same today (54.2 percent).2

We would expect that these kinds of increases in the absolute levels of formal education would translate into large improvements in economic and related outcomes for African Americans. The rest of our indicators test the validity of this assumption.

*Unemployment*
The unemployment rate for African Americans in 2017 (the last full year of data) was 7.5 percent, 0.8 percentage points higher than it was in 1968 (6.7 percent). The unemployment rate for whites was 3.8 percent in 2017 and 3.2 percent in 1968.3

The unemployment data for these two years, almost 50 years apart, demonstrate a longstanding and unfortunate economic regularity: the unemployment rate for black workers is consistently about twice as high as it is for white workers.

*Wages and income*
*Hourly wages. *The inflation-adjusted hourly wage of the typical black worker rose 30.5 percent between 1968 and 2016, or about 0.6 percent per year. This slow rate of growth is particularly disappointing given the large increase in educational attainment among African Americans over these decades.

Even slower real wage growth (about 0.2 percent per year) for the typical white worker—albeit starting from a higher initial wage—meant that African Americans _did_ modestly close the racial wage gap over the last five decades. But, in 2016, by the hourly wage measure used here, the typical black worker still only made 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by the typical white worker.4


*Household income. *The inflation-adjusted annual income of the typical African American household increased 42.8 percent between 1968 and 2016, slightly outpacing income growth for the typical white household (36.7 percent). But the typical black household today still receives only 61.6 percent of the annual income received by the typical white household.5

*Poverty rates.* The share of African Americans living in poverty has declined substantially in the last five decades. Using the official federal poverty measure as a benchmark, over one-third (34.7 percent) of African Americans were in poverty in 1968. Today, the share in poverty is just over one in five (21.4 percent). For whites, the decline in the poverty rate was much smaller, from 10.0 percent in 1968 to 8.8 percent in 2016. In the most recent data, African Americans are about 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites. (In 1968, they were 3.5 times as likely to be in poverty.)6

*Family wealth*
The typical black family had almost no wealth in 1968 ($2,467; data refer to 19637). Today, that figure is about six times larger ($17,409), but it is still not that far from zero when you consider that families typically draw on their wealth for larger expenses, such as meeting basic needs over the course of retirement, paying for their children’s college education, putting a down payment on a house, or coping with a job loss or medical crisis.

Over the same period, the wealth of the typical white family almost tripled, from a much higher initial level. In 2016, the median African American family had only 10.2 percent of the wealth of the median white family ($17,409 versus $171,000).8

*Homeownership.* One of the most important forms of wealth for working and middle-class families is home equity. Yet, the share of black households that owned their own home remained virtually unchanged between 1968 (41.1 percent) and today (41.2 percent). Over the same period, homeownership for white households increased 5.2 percentage points to 71.1 percent, about 30 percentage points higher than the ownership rate for black households.9

*Health*
*Infant mortality.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have experienced enormous improvements in infant mortality rates. The number of deaths per 1,000 live births has fallen from 34.9 in 1968 to 11.4 in the most recent data. Over the same period, whites have also seen dramatic reductions in infant mortality, with rates falling from 18.8 to 4.9 by the same measure.

In relative terms, however, African Americans have fallen behind. In 1968, black infants were about 1.9 times as likely to die as white infants. Today, the rate is 2.3 times higher for African Americans.10

*Life expectancy.* African Americans’ life expectancy at birth has also increased substantially (up 11.5 years) between 1968 and today, outpacing the increase for whites (up 7.5 years). But an African American born today can, on average, still expect to live about 3.5 fewer years than a white person born on the same day.11

*Incarceration*
The share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 (604 of every 100,000 in the total population) and 2016 (1,730 per 100,000).

The share of whites in prison or jail has also increased dramatically, but from a much lower base. In 1968, about 111 of every 100,000 whites were incarcerated. In the most recent data, the share has increased to 270 per 100,000.

In 1968, African Americans were about 5.4 times as likely as whites to be in prison or jail. Today, African Americans are 6.4 times as likely as whites to be incarcerated, which is especially troubling given that whites are also much more likely to be incarcerated now than they were in 1968.

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...



Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?


----------



## Votto

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Jobs silly, but then, everyone has a job these days


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't offer any of these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do.
> You just have to put down the 40 and go get it.
Click to expand...


So you've been pretending you were Brett Kavanaugh all day 40 ounces at a time.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...


Ben Carsons mother raised him you dummy. So that means he was on welfare as well. He would not have survived without that welfare.


----------



## HaShev

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Obvious direct things like:
better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.

Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.

More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.

Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
Click to expand...

You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.


IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
Click to expand...

I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.


----------



## IM2

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs silly, but then, everyone has a job these days
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

HaShev said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious direct things like:
> better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
> Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
> Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
> Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.
> 
> Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
> The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
> Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.
> 
> More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.
> 
> Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.
Click to expand...


Except republicans have not  done any of these things..


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> The same things they offer anyone else that lives in america and happens to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks already have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who? A white man?
> 
> So why should we be republicans?
Click to expand...

According to law. Stop being a racist whiner. I couldnt care less if you are republican or democrat. You want to lean more on the democratic side so you can get something that no one else can get. Blacks that have worked, have contributed to society and have become wealthy and provide a legacy for their children are embarrassed by those of you that want to complain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've visited inner cities all over the country and republicans run a lot of them. On top of that, republicans controlled the states and cut funding that would be used to help inner cities .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figured as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can figure what the fuck you want, but 33 states have republican governors and 32 states with republican legislatures. So you figure it out.
Click to expand...


   What the fuck does that have to do with inner city ghettos ran by democrats.
    And if you'll remember YOU said inner cities ya fuken halfwit.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious direct things like:
> better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
> Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
> Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
> Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.
> 
> Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
> The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
> Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.
> 
> More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.
> 
> Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except republicans have not  done any of these things..
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't offer any of these things.
Click to expand...

Yes we do.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
Click to expand...


I have a career, and business*es*.  And no one ever gave me a dime.  Now tell me why you can't have a career, or a business unless some one offers one to you.  No one offered to put the man that opened his business downtown anything.  He saw an opportunity and grabbed it.  Tell me what is holding *you* back.  What white Republican boogyman is going to prevent you from opening a business?  Who is preventing you from succeeding?  I am white, female and Republican.  What have I done to prevent you from making something of yourself?
Name the Repub that is suppressing your desire to make it big, and I'll offer to kick his ass for you.  Other than that, your success depends on your desire to be successful.  No one is obligated to offer anyone anything.  You are what you make of yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't offer any of these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do.
> You just have to put down the 40 and go get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've been pretending you were Brett Kavanaugh all day 40 ounces at a time.
Click to expand...


   Brett has better taste in beer,as do I, than you inner city ghetto dwellers so I highly doubt he was drinking malt liquor.....


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
Click to expand...


You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.


----------



## HaShev

IM2 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious direct things like:
> better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
> Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
> Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
> Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.
> 
> Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
> The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
> Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.
> 
> More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.
> 
> Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except republicans have not  done any of these things..
Click to expand...

The numbers over their actions prove they did, so why lie or are you admitting the main stream liberal run news keeps reality from you and enslaves you thus contradicting your OP?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I think the better question is what do blacks offer other blacks....I mean besides lead traveling at 1300 fps.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
Click to expand...

I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carsons mother raised him you dummy. So that means he was on welfare as well. He would not have survived without that welfare.
Click to expand...


Yes, she raised Ben.  *She* was on welfare.  As a child, he was incapable of applying for welfare.  His mother applied for it.  Ben applied *himself* and his life and prosperity show it.  He did not grow up and depend on hand outs in order to feed his children.  Do you not get the difference, dummy?    He didn't wait for some party member to offer him a degree. * He worked* for it.

You seem to resent blacks that succeed.  They make you look bad.  They blow holes in your,  "I'm so oppressed" mantra.   Instead of aspiring to be like them, you turn your own black success stories into lawn jockeys.  That is telling...


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*They can't give anymore houses, money, drugs, broken family, long jail sentences, poor educations, poor medical care. no the Repubs can not beat the things you have now that the Demo have given you.  BUT Soros can, open borders more people to make slaves out of.  Look out you could become not important in a Socialist gov.*


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a career, and business*es*.  And no one ever gave me a dime.  Now tell me why you can't have a career, or a business unless some one offers one to you.  No one offered to put the man that opened his business downtown anything.  He saw an opportunity and grabbed it.  Tell me what is holding *you* back.  What white Republican boogyman is going to prevent you from opening a business?  Who is preventing you from succeeding?  I am white, female and Republican.  What have I done to prevent you from making something of yourself?
> Name the Repub that is suppressing your desire to make it big, and I'll offer to kick his ass for you.  Other than that, your success depends on your desire to be successful.  No one is obligated to offer anyone anything.  You are what you make of yourself.
Click to expand...


You tell me why you are stupid enough to think I have not had any of these things? I am asking what the republican party has to offer because you pricks keep telling us how we should leave the democratic party. I don't need your advice about how to make it.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carsons mother raised him you dummy. So that means he was on welfare as well. He would not have survived without that welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she raised Ben.  *She* was on welfare.  As a child, he was incapable of applying for welfare.  His mother applied for it.  Ben applied *himself* and his life and prosperity show it.  He did not grow up and depend on hand outs in order to feed his children.  Do you not get the difference, dummy?    He didn't wait for some party member to offer him a degree. * He worked* for it.
Click to expand...

You dummy. He wouldnt have been able to do anything had his mother not supported him using welfare. How stupid are you?


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they don't offer jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They offer jobs. However, those jobs are glorified slave labor. I want someone that will offer a career and a chance to be a business owner. Repubs are too stupid to realize that a job isnt worth shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then talk to Ben Carson.  He figured it out and not one Repub tried to stop him.  Stop waiting for someone to give you a career and go apply yourself.
> 
> We have a downtown close by that has been taken over by blacks.  No one goes there anymore because of the violence.  So one black guy saw an opportunity.  He rented one of the many cheap, empty store fronts and stocked it with things blacks use.   He is a black business owner, and a success.  He figured out that* no one* is oppressing him.  He figured out that his future depends on Him. No one is oppressing you either.
> No one is going to "offer" you a career.  *You* have to work toward that goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to ask Ben Carson anything.  Don't need a lecture from a person belonging to a race that hey have because of the government.
> 
> *50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality *
> 
> Report • By Janelle Jones, John Schmitt, and Valerie Wilson •* February 26, 2018*
> 
> The year 1968 was a watershed in American history and black America’s ongoing fight for equality. In April of that year, Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated in Memphis and riots broke out in cities around the country. Rising against this tragedy, the Civil Rights Act of 1968 outlawing housing discrimination was signed into law. Tommie Smith and John Carlos raised their fists in a black power salute as they received their medals at the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City. Arthur Ashe became the first African American to win the U.S. Open singles title, and Shirley Chisholm became the first African American woman elected to the House of Representatives.
> 
> The same year, the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders, better known as the Kerner Commission, delivered a report to President Johnson examining the causes of civil unrest in African American communities. The report named “white racism”—leading to “pervasive discrimination in employment, education and housing”—as the culprit, and the report’s authors called for a commitment to “the realization of common opportunities for all within a single [racially undivided] society.”1 The Kerner Commission report pulled together a comprehensive array of data to assess the specific economic and social inequities confronting African Americans in 1968.
> 
> Where do we stand as a society today? In this brief report, we compare the state of black workers and their families in 1968 with the circumstances of their descendants today, 50 years after the Kerner report was released. We find both good news and bad news. While African Americans are in many ways better off in absolute terms than they were in 1968, they are still disadvantaged in important ways relative to whites. In several important respects, African Americans have actually lost ground relative to whites, and, in a few cases, even relative to African Americans in 1968.
> 
> Following are some of the key findings:
> 
> 
> African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968 but still lag behind whites in overall educational attainment. More than 90 percent of younger African Americans (ages 25 to 29) have graduated from high school, compared with just over half in 1968—which means they’ve nearly closed the gap with white high school graduation rates. They are also more than twice as likely to have a college degree as in 1968 but are still half as likely as young whites to have a college degree.
> The substantial progress in educational attainment of African Americans has been accompanied by significant absolute improvements in wages, incomes, wealth, and health since 1968. But black workers still make only 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by white workers, African Americans are 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites, and the median white family has almost 10 times as much wealth as the median black family.
> With respect to homeownership, unemployment, and incarceration, America has failed to deliver any progress for African Americans over the last five decades. In these areas, their situation has either failed to improve relative to whites or has worsened. In 2017 the black unemployment rate was 7.5 percent, up from 6.7 percent in 1968, and is still roughly twice the white unemployment rate. In 2015, the black homeownership rate was just over 40 percent, virtually unchanged since 1968, and trailing a full 30 points behind the white homeownership rate, which saw modest gains over the same period. And the share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 and 2016 and is currently more than six times the white incarceration rate.
> *Educational attainment*
> The most important development since 1968 is that African Americans today are much better educated than they were in 1968. These absolute improvements in educational attainment—including substantial increases in both high school and college completion rates—have opened important doors for black workers compared with their counterparts 50 years ago. In relative terms, African Americans today are almost as likely as whites to have completed high school. But even though the share of younger African Americans with a college degree has more than doubled, African Americans today are still only about half as likely to have a college degree as whites of the same age.
> 
> *High school graduation rates.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have seen substantial gains in high school completion rates. In 1968, just over half (54.4 percent) of 25- to 29-year-old African Americans had a high school diploma. Today, more than nine out of 10 African Americans (92.3 percent) in the same age range had a high school diploma. (See *Table 1* for all data presented in this report.)
> 
> 
> The large increase in high school completion rates helped to close the gap relative to whites. In 1968, African Americans trailed whites by more than 20 percentage points (75.0 percent of whites had completed high school, compared with 54.4 percent of blacks). In the most recent data, the gap is just 3.3 percentage points (95.6 percent for whites versus 92.3 percent for African Americans).
> 
> *College graduation rates. *College graduation rates have also improved for African Americans. Among 25- to 29-year-olds, less than one in 10 (9.1 percent) had a college degree in 1968, a figure that has climbed to almost one in four (22.8 percent) today.
> 
> Over the same period, however, college completion expanded for whites at a similar pace, rising from 16.2 percent in 1968 to 42.1 percent today, leaving the relative situation of African Americans basically unchanged: in 1968 blacks were just over half (56.0 percent) as likely as whites to have a college degree, a situation that is essentially the same today (54.2 percent).2
> 
> We would expect that these kinds of increases in the absolute levels of formal education would translate into large improvements in economic and related outcomes for African Americans. The rest of our indicators test the validity of this assumption.
> 
> *Unemployment*
> The unemployment rate for African Americans in 2017 (the last full year of data) was 7.5 percent, 0.8 percentage points higher than it was in 1968 (6.7 percent). The unemployment rate for whites was 3.8 percent in 2017 and 3.2 percent in 1968.3
> 
> The unemployment data for these two years, almost 50 years apart, demonstrate a longstanding and unfortunate economic regularity: the unemployment rate for black workers is consistently about twice as high as it is for white workers.
> 
> *Wages and income*
> *Hourly wages. *The inflation-adjusted hourly wage of the typical black worker rose 30.5 percent between 1968 and 2016, or about 0.6 percent per year. This slow rate of growth is particularly disappointing given the large increase in educational attainment among African Americans over these decades.
> 
> Even slower real wage growth (about 0.2 percent per year) for the typical white worker—albeit starting from a higher initial wage—meant that African Americans _did_ modestly close the racial wage gap over the last five decades. But, in 2016, by the hourly wage measure used here, the typical black worker still only made 82.5 cents on every dollar earned by the typical white worker.4
> 
> 
> *Household income. *The inflation-adjusted annual income of the typical African American household increased 42.8 percent between 1968 and 2016, slightly outpacing income growth for the typical white household (36.7 percent). But the typical black household today still receives only 61.6 percent of the annual income received by the typical white household.5
> 
> *Poverty rates.* The share of African Americans living in poverty has declined substantially in the last five decades. Using the official federal poverty measure as a benchmark, over one-third (34.7 percent) of African Americans were in poverty in 1968. Today, the share in poverty is just over one in five (21.4 percent). For whites, the decline in the poverty rate was much smaller, from 10.0 percent in 1968 to 8.8 percent in 2016. In the most recent data, African Americans are about 2.5 times as likely to be in poverty as whites. (In 1968, they were 3.5 times as likely to be in poverty.)6
> 
> *Family wealth*
> The typical black family had almost no wealth in 1968 ($2,467; data refer to 19637). Today, that figure is about six times larger ($17,409), but it is still not that far from zero when you consider that families typically draw on their wealth for larger expenses, such as meeting basic needs over the course of retirement, paying for their children’s college education, putting a down payment on a house, or coping with a job loss or medical crisis.
> 
> Over the same period, the wealth of the typical white family almost tripled, from a much higher initial level. In 2016, the median African American family had only 10.2 percent of the wealth of the median white family ($17,409 versus $171,000).8
> 
> *Homeownership.* One of the most important forms of wealth for working and middle-class families is home equity. Yet, the share of black households that owned their own home remained virtually unchanged between 1968 (41.1 percent) and today (41.2 percent). Over the same period, homeownership for white households increased 5.2 percentage points to 71.1 percent, about 30 percentage points higher than the ownership rate for black households.9
> 
> *Health*
> *Infant mortality.* Over the last five decades, African Americans have experienced enormous improvements in infant mortality rates. The number of deaths per 1,000 live births has fallen from 34.9 in 1968 to 11.4 in the most recent data. Over the same period, whites have also seen dramatic reductions in infant mortality, with rates falling from 18.8 to 4.9 by the same measure.
> 
> In relative terms, however, African Americans have fallen behind. In 1968, black infants were about 1.9 times as likely to die as white infants. Today, the rate is 2.3 times higher for African Americans.10
> 
> *Life expectancy.* African Americans’ life expectancy at birth has also increased substantially (up 11.5 years) between 1968 and today, outpacing the increase for whites (up 7.5 years). But an African American born today can, on average, still expect to live about 3.5 fewer years than a white person born on the same day.11
> 
> *Incarceration*
> The share of African Americans in prison or jail almost tripled between 1968 (604 of every 100,000 in the total population) and 2016 (1,730 per 100,000).
> 
> The share of whites in prison or jail has also increased dramatically, but from a much lower base. In 1968, about 111 of every 100,000 whites were incarcerated. In the most recent data, the share has increased to 270 per 100,000.
> 
> In 1968, African Americans were about 5.4 times as likely as whites to be in prison or jail. Today, African Americans are 6.4 times as likely as whites to be incarcerated, which is especially troubling given that whites are also much more likely to be incarcerated now than they were in 1968.
> 
> 50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality
Click to expand...

It isn't racial inequality. Keep preaching that someone is owed something and they will wait to get it. Get off you ass, stop whining, instill some social and family responsibility and make something of yourself.


----------



## Natural Citizen

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Why do some blacks assume that the role of the government is to placate group claims?

That's the more relevant question. There are no such things as group rights. There are only Individual rights.

Statists gonna state, I always say.


----------



## Natural Citizen

IM2 said:


> No they don't offer any of these things.



Good. Because it's not the role of the government to offer any of these.


----------



## The Irish Ram

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a career, and business*es*.  And no one ever gave me a dime.  Now tell me why you can't have a career, or a business unless some one offers one to you.  No one offered to put the man that opened his business downtown anything.  He saw an opportunity and grabbed it.  Tell me what is holding *you* back.  What white Republican boogyman is going to prevent you from opening a business?  Who is preventing you from succeeding?  I am white, female and Republican.  What have I done to prevent you from making something of yourself?
> Name the Repub that is suppressing your desire to make it big, and I'll offer to kick his ass for you.  Other than that, your success depends on your desire to be successful.  No one is obligated to offer anyone anything.  You are what you make of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me why you are stupid enough to think I have not had any of these things? I am asking what the republican party has to offer because you pricks keep telling us how we should leave the democratic party. I don't need your advice about how to make it.
Click to expand...


We don't really give a shit what party you belong to.
If *you* weren't so stupid, you'd do a little research into the Democrat's  handling of blacks in the past  and would be able to realize they are not on your side.  What strides have you made thanks to Obama?  #cutthecheckSoros,  was about as good as it got for you, thanks to the Obomb.  You are to bitter to realize you are being used....


----------



## Natural Citizen

One thing is for sure, and the thread is a reminder of this, the government is without a doubt the most bias entity on the planet. And people know it. It's why they complain when they feel the government hasn't been bias enough to suit their indulgences.

Of course, the government has nothing. It does not produce anything. All it really does it steal from one group and arbitrarily redistiubute the wealth of others to whatever arbitrary victim status group it wants.


----------



## Natural Citizen

End of the day there is no such thing as equality. Some people are simply more naturally gifted than others.

There is only institutionalized equality. This, of course, is what this thread is about. Slackers whining to the government to force more slackers on us.

People are smart enough to know if they're not as naturally gifted as another might be. So, they run to the government.

It's why my mail doesn't come in the morning like it used to. The white guy was a darned good worker. He knocked it out and got it done right.

The black guy shows up whenever he feels like it and I always get someone elses mail in my box. And sometimes he doesn't even deliver the mail, he takes it back to the post office. Goshed darned slacker.

That's what institutionalized equality gets us. It's inconvenient when you're trying to run a business and have to depend on the kind of half-assed, incompetent,  slackers that the government forced on us because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carsons mother raised him you dummy. So that means he was on welfare as well. He would not have survived without that welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she raised Ben.  *She* was on welfare.  As a child, he was incapable of applying for welfare.  His mother applied for it.  Ben applied *himself* and his life and prosperity show it.  He did not grow up and depend on hand outs in order to feed his children.  Do you not get the difference, dummy?    He didn't wait for some party member to offer him a degree. * He worked* for it.
> 
> You seem to resent blacks that succeed.  They make you look bad.  They blow holes in your,  "I'm so oppressed" mantra.   Instead of aspiring to be like them, you turn your own black success stories into lawn jockeys.  That is telling...
Click to expand...

*Ben Carson is a great Bros and does not owe anyone anything he worked for what he has and I hold the man in the highest level that I can*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Natural Citizen said:


> One thing is for sure, and the thread is a reminder of this, the government is without a doubt the most bias entity on the planet. And people know it. It's why they complain when they feel the government hasn't been bias enough to suit their indulgences.
> 
> Of course, the government has nothing. It does not produce anything. All it really does it steal from one group and arbitrarily redistiubute the wealth of others to whatever arbitrary victim status group it wants.


*Natural Citizen* I thought you were progressive.  *You got it right the gov does not produce anything....Sort of like a HO*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
Click to expand...

*Sorry I don't want to be equal, I want to be better than the so called huddled masses, and that is why I studied in school and did not play football.  They tried to get me but knowledge came first.  I know not many Blacks get to the NFL and that is the truth.*


----------



## Asclepias

Dan Stubbs said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sorry I don't want to be equal, I want to be better than the so called huddled masses, and that is why I studied in school and did not play football.  They tried to get me but knowledge came first.  I know not many Blacks get to the NFL and that is the truth.*
Click to expand...

Being better has nothing to do with being equal.  It just means you worked with your resources to better your position in life.  A bum in the street is equal to you. Having a better or worse position in life doesnt make you less or more equal.


----------



## deanrd

TNHarley said:


> The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
> Fuck the duopoly.


 Wrong. Republicans offer tax cuts to billionaires. And they offer no healthcare to the middle class. 
 Republicans offer legislation to control women’s bodies so women don’t need to be worried about that anymore. 
 Republicans have lots of proposals to take away peoples civil rights. 
 There’s the Republican “hate the gays” policies. 
 And the Republicans follow former KGB head Vladimir Putin because Vladimir is their bosses boss. 
 Republicans have a lot to offer.


----------



## deanrd

The Irish Ram said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
Click to expand...

 And it’s really working. Black unemployment went down nine points under Obama and one point under Trump. That’s 10 points, so Trump gets the credit.


----------



## deanrd

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
Click to expand...

 Yeah I noticed that too.  It seems like anywhere that republican policies are followed there’s lots and lots of really poor white people.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Natural Citizen* I thought you were progressive.  *You got it right the gov does not produce anything....Sort of like a HO*



No. Not a progressive. I'm a very, very, strict libertarian. What we'd call a classical liberal, but since I reject having to accept an adjective, I just call myself a libertarian. Libertine, I'd add, just to be clear, is not and should not be contrued as libertarian. Libertine simply isn't libertarian, so I reject the libertine ideology by those libertines who tend to flock under the libertarian tent.

I tend to pick on my conservative peers more so than my leftist friends, though, just because I do feel that my conservative peers aren't conservative enough. I feel that many modern conservatives are equally as big government as my leftist friends, depending on the issue(s) at hand, so that's why I tend to engage with them more on here rather than engaging the leftists. Maybe that's why you pegged me as a progressive?


----------



## Hiryuu

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



From the looks of things, a tad bit less of what the Democrats want.


----------



## The Irish Ram

deanrd said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it’s really working. Black unemployment went down nine points under Obama and one point under Trump. That’s 10 points, so Trump gets the credit.
Click to expand...


Pure bullshit.


----------



## MarcATL

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carsons mother raised him you dummy. So that means he was on welfare as well. He would not have survived without that welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, she raised Ben.  *She* was on welfare.  As a child, he was incapable of applying for welfare.  His mother applied for it.  Ben applied *himself* and his life and prosperity show it.  He did not grow up and depend on hand outs in order to feed his children.  Do you not get the difference, dummy?    He didn't wait for some party member to offer him a degree. * He worked* for it.
> 
> You seem to resent blacks that succeed.  They make you look bad.  They blow holes in your,  "I'm so oppressed" mantra.   Instead of aspiring to be like them, you turn your own black success stories into lawn jockeys.  That is telling...
Click to expand...

You are one big dummy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
How about higher wages? Wages are rising.

Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...


----------



## IM2

HaShev said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious direct things like:
> better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
> Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
> Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
> Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.
> 
> Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
> The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
> Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.
> 
> More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.
> 
> Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except republicans have not  done any of these things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers over their actions prove they did, so why lie or are you admitting the main stream liberal run news keeps reality from you and enslaves you thus contradicting your OP?
> View attachment 219684
Click to expand...


The numbers are not the result of what republicans did. So are YOU the slave to alt right conservative run media news that keeps reality from you and makes you think I am contradicting my OP?


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
Click to expand...


No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
Click to expand...

Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

For blacks Republicans have voter ‘ID’ laws, opposition to early/extended voting, and gerrymandered Congressional districts that disadvantage minority voters.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
Click to expand...

The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.

I’m good with people like you wanting to believe our first black president accomplished anything good for blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
Click to expand...

Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me when Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
Click to expand...





​Candice Owens is a mere child pushed into prominence by the racist right to validate your racism. She settled for 5 or 6 figures for racial discrimination and now she runs around talking about how race shouldn't matter and that blacks should stop beings victims. I'm 57, and I will not listen to or be directed to listen to the good house negro of the moment as handpicked by a piece of trash.​


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
Click to expand...

Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible. 
You should be thanking him.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
Click to expand...

What has Drumpf done for Black people?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to believe our first black president accomplished anything good for blacks.
Click to expand...

That had nothing to do with Drumpf.

You have no choice but to be good with that thought. Not really up to you what other people believe.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has Drumpf done for Black people?
Click to expand...

Smh....

Nothing that you would be interested in hearing about.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has Drumpf done for Black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smh....
> 
> Nothing that you would be interested in hearing about.
Click to expand...

Is it that you cant think of a single thing?  Come on. Youre the one that made the claim. Go ahead and tell us what Drumpf has done for Black people.


----------



## HaShev

IM2 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious direct things like:
> better economy, more jobs, lower unemployment.
> Removing red tape and restrictions that hurt black businesses especially small businesses from start up to competing.
> Bringing back companies thus jobs, tax restructuring leaves more money in everyones pockets to help with debt or save or spendable $ which in turn stimulates more $ and opportunities.
> Make tax forms easier which in many cases saves from tax preprmore disposable income=stimulating more $ and opportunities.
> 
> Indirect things people miss: removing criminal gangs like MS-13 and illegals that influence and make their neighborhhods less safe and also this indirect act along with stronger border security removes the drugs and their influence thus less crimes.
> The removal also opens up job markets and helps lower unemployment while increasing their wages.
> Securing and vetting immigration from trouble regions make them safer from terrorists.
> 
> More former inmates have opportunities in this hyoer economy that seeks helpyworkers so bad that they are now more wiling to give felons chances in the work force.  This not only gives more opps but also lowers repeat offenders and makes all neighborhoods that much safer.
> 
> Lastly: better police and military protection and global relations=security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except republicans have not  done any of these things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers over their actions prove they did, so why lie or are you admitting the main stream liberal run news keeps reality from you and enslaves you thus contradicting your OP?
> View attachment 219684
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The numbers are not the result of what republicans did. So are YOU the slave to alt right conservative run media news that keeps reality from you and makes you think I am contradicting my OP?
Click to expand...

When is Cspan right wing?
You are being intellectually dishonest and your subjective opinion being so wrong and out of touch with reality shows the MSM abused you proving your OP invalid and false.


----------



## tycho1572

Why are some blacks still complaining while others are becoming professionals?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Why are some blacks still complaining while others are becoming professionals?


The same reason some whites are complaining while other whites become professionals.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are some blacks still complaining while others are becoming professionals?
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason some whites are complaining while other whites become professionals.
Click to expand...

Some people don’t value education as much as others.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
Click to expand...


Trumps done nothing for us.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to offer anything. Blacks are free and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
Click to expand...

First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are some blacks still complaining while others are becoming professionals?
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason some whites are complaining while other whites become professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people don’t value education as much as others.
Click to expand...


Yep some whites don't value education as much as other whites.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps doine nothing for us.
Click to expand...

He’s not there to hold your hand.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment went down 9 points under Obama. Only 1 under Drumpf.
> 
> 
> 
> The actual #’s show they’re at an all time low.
> 
> I’m good with people like you wanting to think our first black president did anything good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. One point lower than Obamas 9 points would be an all time low. However only stupid people dont understand that came about because of Obama dropping it 9 points before Drumpfs 1 point.  So wake me Drumpf lowers the Black unemployment rate 10 points.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done more for blacks than obozo thought was possible.
> You should be thanking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps doine nothing for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not there to hold your hand.
Click to expand...

But you claimed Drumpf had done more for the Black community than Obama ever dreamed of. Please show us.


----------



## tycho1572

I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.

Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks blaming others for their failures.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.


Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?

I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
Click to expand...

Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
Click to expand...

I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do whites ask this dumb ass question? Are you not aware of just how much whites have been given since America began?
> 
> 
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
Click to expand...


I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
Click to expand...

It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
Click to expand...

Because you’re an ignorant racist.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
Click to expand...

Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m only arguing this because of an invite I had from a black surgeon to see how our Da Vinci is used. She’ll be using it on Wednesday.
> 
> Like many blacks, white people are tired of blacks making excuses for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
Click to expand...

Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for every American, including blacks.

I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.

Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Da Vinci has to do with your claim?
> 
> I dont like people that make excuses but I do admire people that understand the reasons for where they start from.  I was taught I had to be 10x better than a white boy just to get the same thing. I understand this is a reason its harder for me. However I wont lay down and cry about it. I just outwork white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
Click to expand...

What opportunities? Can you be specific?

Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da Vinci is a surgical robot. She invited me to see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
Click to expand...

Are you having a problem with finding a job?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what it is. I actually did a VoIP project for Intuitive Surgical that manufactures the system.  I'm asking you what that has to do with Drumpf?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
Click to expand...

I never had problems finding a job until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again.  Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?


----------



## rightwinger

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*

*More prisons *


----------



## Asclepias

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
*
More "good people" like the KKK, Nazis, and Skinheads*


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like you’re asking why he hasn’t done more to motivate you into doing something for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had problems finding a job *until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again. * Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?
Click to expand...

This is where you and I part ways.
While you look for others to pay your way, others take pride in what they’ve worked for.

I can only hope you’ll eventually stop being a lazy and a worthless black person. It’s not helping the BS you’ve been bitching about.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am asking you what has Drumpf done for Black people and why did you think the Da Vinci system had anything to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had problems finding a job *until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again. * Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you and I part ways.
> While you look for others to pay your way, others take pride in what they’ve worked for.
> 
> I can only hope you’ll eventually stop being a lazy and a worthless black person. It’s not helping the BS you’ve been bitching about.
Click to expand...

I cant help that you take pride in being an employee. I guess everyone has a station in life. I'd rather keep the profits my work generates. I hire people like you to make my coffee so I understand your mentality and mindset. You lack initiative, intelligence, and the know how to start your own business so you rationalize getting paid scraps and being told when and when not to be sick.


----------



## rightwinger

What do Republicans offer blacks?

Ridicule
Condescension 
Lectures


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
Click to expand...



I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
Click to expand...

You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has opened the door for more opportunities for blacks.
> 
> I mentioned the invite because some blacks are smart enough to know they’ve had opportunities for years.
> 
> Others choose to believe democrats. It’s what Candace calls the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had problems finding a job *until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again. * Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you and I part ways.
> While you look for others to pay your way, others take pride in what they’ve worked for.
> 
> I can only hope you’ll eventually stop being a lazy and a worthless black person. It’s not helping the BS you’ve been bitching about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that you take pride in being an employee. I guess everyone has a station in life. I'd rather keep the profits my work generates. I hire people like you to make my coffee so I understand your mentality and mindset. You lack initiative, intelligence, and the know how to start your own business so you rationalize getting paid scraps and being told when and when not to be sick.
Click to expand...

Wtf? 
Is that your argument? I’m not well because I have a job? lol

How about the black doctor who invited me to watch her performing a robotic surgery?

You’re one of the many reasons why democrats have been losing. Just saying.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What opportunities? Can you be specific?
> 
> Of course Blacks have had opportunities. The point is that those opportunities are few and far between, low quality, and less numerous than the ones white people get.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had problems finding a job *until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again. * Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you and I part ways.
> While you look for others to pay your way, others take pride in what they’ve worked for.
> 
> I can only hope you’ll eventually stop being a lazy and a worthless black person. It’s not helping the BS you’ve been bitching about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that you take pride in being an employee. I guess everyone has a station in life. I'd rather keep the profits my work generates. I hire people like you to make my coffee so I understand your mentality and mindset. You lack initiative, intelligence, and the know how to start your own business so you rationalize getting paid scraps and being told when and when not to be sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Is that your argument? I’m not well because I have a job? lol
> 
> How about the black doctor who invited me to watch her performing a robotic surgery?
> 
> You’re one of the many reasons why democrats have been losing. Just saying.
Click to expand...

Its not an argument. Its an observation. In typical "employee for life" fashion you attack me for not wanting a job.  What good reason would I have for giving up the freedom of owning my own business?  However you still havent pointed out one thing Drumpf has done for Blacks.

What about her? Did Drumpf make her a doctor?

Thats amusing you think little ole me who is not a dem is responsible for any wins or losses they have incurred.


----------



## tycho1572

This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.


----------



## Asclepias

This country will always have a bigger share of caucasoids needing everything handed to them....well thats until they die off.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having a problem with finding a job?
> 
> 
> 
> I never had problems finding a job *until I figured out I didnt want to find one ever again. * Now can you tell me what Drumpf has done for Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you and I part ways.
> While you look for others to pay your way, others take pride in what they’ve worked for.
> 
> I can only hope you’ll eventually stop being a lazy and a worthless black person. It’s not helping the BS you’ve been bitching about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant help that you take pride in being an employee. I guess everyone has a station in life. I'd rather keep the profits my work generates. I hire people like you to make my coffee so I understand your mentality and mindset. You lack initiative, intelligence, and the know how to start your own business so you rationalize getting paid scraps and being told when and when not to be sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Is that your argument? I’m not well because I have a job? lol
> 
> How about the black doctor who invited me to watch her performing a robotic surgery?
> 
> You’re one of the many reasons why democrats have been losing. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not an argument. Its an observation. In typical "employee for life" fashion you attack me for not wanting a job.  What good reason would I have for giving up the freedom of owning my own business?  However you still havent pointed out one thing Drumpf has done for Blacks.
> 
> What about her? Did Drumpf make her a doctor?
> 
> Thats amusing you think little ole me who is not a dem is responsible for any wins or losses they have incurred.
Click to expand...

Stop blaming your inability to become a productive member of society on Trump.


----------



## tycho1572

Looks Ike I’ve stepped into a circle of blacks needing to excuse themselves of being lazy 
.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
Click to expand...

So, whites havent worked for what they have, all gov handouts? You are delusional.


----------



## MarcATL

tycho1572 said:


> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.


What's a "nig?"


----------



## MarcATL

tycho1572 

Hey buddy, so what did Drumpf do, exactly, for blacks?

It's the premise of your entire thread.

Surely you can pull something out your ass that Drumpf did.

Surely.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.
Click to expand...



And why do you lie?


.


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer: Failed public schools, public housing, welfare, fatherless households.  Wow.  I might become a democrat, I didn't realize how awesome the democrat Party was
Click to expand...

Yes we offer these things to poor black people but remember before the Supreme Court made republicans in red states give poor black women the same welfare they gave poor white women, republicans didn’t have a problem with welfare.


----------



## sealybobo

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Blacks as voters are not following the party line. Therefore the Demo are importing a replacement for them....That is what I feel where I live.*
Click to expand...

Nonsense. Blacks in the 1980-1999 were making improvements because of liberal policies like affirmative action until bush’s many recessions leading up to his Great Recession. The Great Recession set a lot of people back. Not just black people. 

The economic recovery began on Obama’s watch.

Now it’s time for more small business owners to hire more black people. I’m glad to see my company hired our first black since I’ve been there. It’s a good job. He will travel mon-fri but make $80k give or take.

I went to a manufacturing trade show. It was huge! No blacks. Except for the blacks that work for the hotels, convention center, Uber, restaurant, 

I’d like to see blacks have more access to good jobs. I’d like companies to have job fairs at Detroit public schools. Not because they have to


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219657


The question is will you ever make a black guy the Forman? Thanks for the manual labor but how about you hire a black salesman


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city/state and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
Click to expand...

I've always lived in Democrat controlled cities. Toledo, Chicago, Detroit. And in every one of them the Democrats are crushing people in the black neighborhoods. They're taxing the fuck out of them. Especially with the hidden tax imposed on them by the police and criminal justice system that is brutally enforced.

So why do they keep voting for the party that has oppressed them since it's inception rather than the party that emancipated them from the immoral chains of slavery and Jim Crow and granted them the right to vote?

Because they're fucking chumps. That's why.

That is one thing that Malcolm X undeniably got right.

Get woke, chumps.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Uuummmm... not sure if you're joking or what... unless you're just plain really stupid...


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Jobs, obviously.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...

Democrats are against the 1st and 2nd amendment, so, no, no they don’t offer that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Repubs actively work against people of color and draw the support of racists.  Why do white people wonder why more Blacks arent republican?



Really? Which party runs the inner cities? Oakland, Chicago, St. Louis, Boston, NY? Is it the Dems or the GOP?


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*



Economic freedom from democrats.
Social freedom from democrats.
Emotional and mental freedom from democrats.


----------



## sealybobo

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city/state and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always lived in Democrat controlled cities. Toledo, Chicago, Detroit. And in every one of them the Democrats are crushing people in the black neighborhoods. They're taxing the fuck out of them. Especially with the hidden tax imposed on them by the police and criminal justice system that is brutally enforced.
> 
> So why do they keep voting for the party that has oppressed them since it's inception rather than the party that emancipated them from the immoral chains of slavery and Jim Crow and granted them the right to vote?
> 
> Because they're fucking chumps. That's why.
> 
> That is one thing that Malcolm X undeniably got right.
> 
> Get woke, chumps.
Click to expand...


Can you show us any major city that is properly run by Republicans and blacks are doing well?  If not your bullshit about how democrats are doing a bad job is just that.  Bullshit.  This is a free market capitalistic system.  We can't make corporations invest in poor black neighborhoods.  When you conservatives pull your white flight, then turn around and blame Democrats because you won't hire black people?  Your little schtick is too simplistic and idiotic I shouldn't have even given you a reply.  It's like when I say Bill Clinton had a surplus.  Sure it's easy to say liberals aren't doing a good job fixing poor black communities but can you show us where Republicans have?

And why don't you move out of those Democratically run cities?  Probably because there is a lot of economic opportunity there for white people.

Detroit is pretty much owned and run by like 5 rich white men.  They own all the valuable real estate.  Detroit is back and booming again.  But blacks aren't participating in the economic opportunities down there.  Quicken loans is all young white people working there.  The only jobs for blacks are maids and other minimum wage jobs.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs actively work against people of color and draw the support of racists.  Why do white people wonder why more Blacks arent republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which party runs the inner cities? Oakland, Chicago, St. Louis, Boston, NY? Is it the Dems or the GOP?
Click to expand...

What would you do differently?  

And even if Detroit is run by Democrats they still have to deal with Republican Lansing and Republican Federal Government.

Anatomy of Detroit’s Decline


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economic freedom from democrats.
> Social freedom from democrats.
> Emotional and mental freedom from democrats.
Click to expand...


Republicans offer none of those things.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs actively work against people of color and draw the support of racists.  Why do white people wonder why more Blacks arent republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which party runs the inner cities? Oakland, Chicago, St. Louis, Boston, NY? Is it the Dems or the GOP?
Click to expand...


Federal republican party policy failure created the problems in these cities.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repubs actively work against people of color and draw the support of racists.  Why do white people wonder why more Blacks arent republican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Which party runs the inner cities? Oakland, Chicago, St. Louis, Boston, NY? Is it the Dems or the GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal republican party policy failure created the problems in these cities.
Click to expand...


Nope. Try again.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economic freedom from democrats.
> Social freedom from democrats.
> Emotional and mental freedom from democrats.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans offer none of those things.
Click to expand...


If they didn't then there'd be no point in voting for one party over the other, no difference between one and the other and no one would spend millions and billions-- one beating the other.  Yet people see a million miles between having had Hillary in charge and Donald Trump!  A million miles between Ted Cruz and Maxine Watters.  A million miles between Ruth Ginsberg and Brett Kavanaugh.  Why don't you grow up someday and grow a brain.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

norwegen said:


> Do blacks just want people to offer them things?


Yes, policies that provide the best outcomes for the greatest amount of people -- when you vote for candidates, do they not offer to do things on your behalf??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

boedicca said:


> The protection of their rights protected by The Constitution.
> 
> The Dems just offer neo-slavery via family destroying welfare and inner city housing project ghettos.


About the same as in the Appalachians...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

The Irish Ram said:


> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...


So are you saying that Ben Caron didn't benefit from any affirmative action? If so...why do you folks pick and choose what black folks benefitted from AA and who didn't??


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*I have a problem Bro, it is not what they have to offer, the Demo have been doing the offer crap for many many years with little return.  Look at the actions not the offers.  They can offer and not but not follow up.  We are being used as cannon fodder for votes and money.  There are many Foundations, and orgs, who claim to be helping us but it them who really get the benefits.  we get whats left over.  Plantation style.  Some of us have woke up and are seeing what and where we are.  No we are not all Demo or Repubs we are not going to be Mastered by anyone and yes we run for office under a Banner, but they have to except what we are and what we stand for.  Stand up and Vote it is your right.*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a problem Bro, it is not what they have to offer, the Demo have been doing the offer crap for many many years with little return.  Look at the actions not the offers.  They can offer and not but not follow up.  We are being used as cannon fodder for votes and money.  There are many Foundations, and orgs, who claim to be helping us but it them who really get the benefits.  we get whats left over.  Plantation style.  Some of us have woke up and are seeing what and where we are.  No we are not all Demo or Repubs we are not going to be Mastered by anyone and yes we run for office under a Banner, but they have to except what we are and what we stand for.  Stand up and Vote it is your right.*
Click to expand...

This makes no sense..............


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that Ben Caron didn't benefit from any affirmative action? If so...why do you folks pick and choose what black folks benefitted from AA and who didn't??
Click to expand...

The guy you refer to is Ben Carson,


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Dan Stubbs said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that Ben Caron didn't benefit from any affirmative action? If so...why do you folks pick and choose what black folks benefitted from AA and who didn't??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy you refer to is Ben Carson,
Click to expand...

Deflection noted.....

Now do you want to address the point or do you want to play bitch games?


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city/state and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always lived in Democrat controlled cities. Toledo, Chicago, Detroit. And in every one of them the Democrats are crushing people in the black neighborhoods. They're taxing the fuck out of them. Especially with the hidden tax imposed on them by the police and criminal justice system that is brutally enforced.
> 
> So why do they keep voting for the party that has oppressed them since it's inception rather than the party that emancipated them from the immoral chains of slavery and Jim Crow and granted them the right to vote?
> 
> Because they're fucking chumps. That's why.
> 
> That is one thing that Malcolm X undeniably got right.
> 
> Get woke, chumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us any major city that is properly run by Republicans and blacks are doing well?  If not your bullshit about how democrats are doing a bad job is just that.  Bullshit.  This is a free market capitalistic system.  We can't make corporations invest in poor black neighborhoods.  When you conservatives pull your white flight, then turn around and blame Democrats because you won't hire black people?  Your little schtick is too simplistic and idiotic I shouldn't have even given you a reply.  It's like when I say Bill Clinton had a surplus.  Sure it's easy to say liberals aren't doing a good job fixing poor black communities but can you show us where Republicans have?
> 
> And why don't you move out of those Democratically run cities?  Probably because there is a lot of economic opportunity there for white people.
> 
> Detroit is pretty much owned and run by like 5 rich white men.  They own all the valuable real estate.  Detroit is back and booming again.  But blacks aren't participating in the economic opportunities down there.  Quicken loans is all young white people working there.  The only jobs for blacks are maids and other minimum wage jobs.
Click to expand...



Once again silly boo boo democrats have been gerrymandering cities for almost a 100 years


----------



## Asclepias

Dan Stubbs said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that Ben Caron didn't benefit from any affirmative action? If so...why do you folks pick and choose what black folks benefitted from AA and who didn't??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy you refer to is Ben Carson,
Click to expand...

Who benefited from liberal policies that provided him welfare.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


A job so you won't have to rob liquor stores anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city/state and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always lived in Democrat controlled cities. Toledo, Chicago, Detroit. And in every one of them the Democrats are crushing people in the black neighborhoods. They're taxing the fuck out of them. Especially with the hidden tax imposed on them by the police and criminal justice system that is brutally enforced.
> 
> So why do they keep voting for the party that has oppressed them since it's inception rather than the party that emancipated them from the immoral chains of slavery and Jim Crow and granted them the right to vote?
> 
> Because they're fucking chumps. That's why.
> 
> That is one thing that Malcolm X undeniably got right.
> 
> Get woke, chumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show us any major city that is properly run by Republicans and blacks are doing well?  If not your bullshit about how democrats are doing a bad job is just that.  Bullshit.  This is a free market capitalistic system.  We can't make corporations invest in poor black neighborhoods.  When you conservatives pull your white flight, then turn around and blame Democrats because you won't hire black people?  Your little schtick is too simplistic and idiotic I shouldn't have even given you a reply.  It's like when I say Bill Clinton had a surplus.  Sure it's easy to say liberals aren't doing a good job fixing poor black communities but can you show us where Republicans have?
> 
> And why don't you move out of those Democratically run cities?  Probably because there is a lot of economic opportunity there for white people.
> 
> Detroit is pretty much owned and run by like 5 rich white men.  They own all the valuable real estate.  Detroit is back and booming again.  But blacks aren't participating in the economic opportunities down there.  Quicken loans is all young white people working there.  The only jobs for blacks are maids and other minimum wage jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again silly boo boo democrats have been gerrymandering cities for almost a 100 years
Click to expand...


Analysis | Republicans are so much better than Democrats at gerrymandering


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> A job so you won't have to rob liquor stores anymore.
Click to expand...

Racism noted.


----------



## sealybobo

The Irish Ram said:


> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...



That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.

Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.

Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.

Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?


----------



## miketx

Biff_Poindexter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> A job so you won't have to rob liquor stores anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism noted.
Click to expand...

Only racists rob liquor stores then. Who knew, mr troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Broken down and unsafe housing.
Broken families.
A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.

Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?


----------



## The Irish Ram

sealybobo said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
Click to expand...


How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.  
Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
Click to expand...

If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

I REPEAT


Broken down and unsafe housing.
Broken families.
A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.

Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

miketx said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> A job so you won't have to rob liquor stores anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only racists rob liquor stores then. Who knew, mr troll.
Click to expand...

The only racist in this exchange is you -- because you are the one who tries to shoe-horn your racism into a post that has ZERO to do with it..

But I guess you gotta do what you gotta do to deal with those insecurities of yours....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?


That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me

How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
Click to expand...


Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> A job so you won't have to rob liquor stores anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only racists rob liquor stores then. Who knew, mr troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist in this exchange is you -- because you are the one who tries to shoe-horn your racism into a post that has ZERO to do with it..
> 
> But I guess you gotta do what you gotta do to deal with those insecurities of yours....
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
Click to expand...


Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
Click to expand...

How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
Click to expand...

So Ben's mother was lazy?

And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
Click to expand...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
Click to expand...







So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool... 


So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?


----------



## Asclepias

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
Click to expand...

Bens mother worked her ass off but it wasnt enough. She made Ben and his siblings read a book every week and report to her. She did everything right but still needed that liberal welfare.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bens mother worked her ass off but it wasnt enough. She made Ben and his siblings read a book every week and report to her. She did everything right but still needed that liberal welfare.
Click to expand...

Everyone knows the only good kind of welfare is corporate welfare -- the corporate class is always more deserving of government handouts....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
Click to expand...


Better education: You tell the kids that if they:

#1) Graduate HS
#2) Get a job
#3) Don't become a single parent

They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem. 

I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> 
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
Click to expand...


Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
Click to expand...

So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households and stuff...studying the Bible no doubt??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
Click to expand...

A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
Click to expand...


Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations? 

Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> 
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
Click to expand...


Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
Click to expand...


That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing. 
Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
Click to expand...

Poverty leads to murder and crime.  We're lucky black Americans with nothing to lose don't do suicide bombs like Arabs who are in extreme poverty do.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
Click to expand...

I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...

Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact

But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations

However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps


----------



## sealybobo

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
Click to expand...


Yes that's wonderful.  No one is saying choose welfare over work.  But when there are no economic opportunities in poor black neighborhoods what are you suggesting poor people do without welfare?  

I will agree they should move or not have kids they can't afford.  But it would also be nice if Republicans put jobs in cities like Detroit before they cut off the public assistance.

Anyways, Ben Carson is an example of how welfare works.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
Click to expand...

She had 3 jobs at one time if I remember correctly. She still needed and Ben still needed that liberal welfare.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means Ben was on welfare you fool!  LOL.
> 
> Maybe without welfare Ben wouldn't have been able to apply himself.
> 
> Yes someone did promote him.  WELFARE promoted him.  It helped him to reach adulthood.
> 
> Ben showed us welfare works.  So if it worked for him, why take it away from poor people now?  Because Ben thinks everyone except his mother was lazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
Click to expand...

You do understand that the majority of people receiving that evil kind of government assistance (Not the pure Godly kind that corporations and rich people get) -- are working jobs -- they are just not working jobs that are paying them a living wage -- in fact, a large percentage of jobs are paying very depressed wages -- and no, its not because of "liberals"


----------



## sealybobo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old was Ben when he applied?  Or was that his mother...
> Welfare hasn't gone away.  It's one way to get food and necessities.  Jobs, it appears,  are more effective in achieving those things.
> Welfare doesn't promote anybody.  Hard work does.  Almost 3 million welfare recipients are proving you wrong. They have chosen paychecks as opposed to welfare checks.  Welfare holds you back.  A job propels you forward.  Welfare was never meant to be a  career choice...
> 
> 
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand that the majority of people receiving that evil kind of government assistance (Not the pure Godly kind that corporations and rich people get) -- are working jobs -- they are just not working jobs that are paying them a living wage -- in fact, a large percentage of jobs are paying very depressed wages -- and no, its not because of "liberals"
Click to expand...


Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report

*TRUMP THINKS ONLY BLACK PEOPLE ARE ON WELFARE, BUT REALLY, WHITE AMERICANS RECEIVE MOST BENEFITS*

*Trump was apparently unaware that not all—in fact, the vast majority—of welfare beneficiaries are not black as recently as last March, according to a new report.

In the spring of 2017, the newly elected president met with members of the Congressional Black Caucus. During that meeting, one of the members mentioned to Trump that welfare reform would be detrimental to her constituents— adding, “Not all of whom are black,” according to NBC News.

The president was incredulous. “Really? Then what are they?”

In fact, whites are the biggest beneficiaries when it comes to government safety-net programs like the Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, commonly referred to as welfare.

White people without a college degree ages 18 to 64 are the largest class of adults lifted out of poverty by such programs, according to the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities. The think tank’s 2017 report stated that 6.2 million working-age whites were lifted above the poverty line in 2014 compared to 2.8 million blacks and 2.4 million Hispanics.

When it comes the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program, or SNAP—the initiative formerly known as food stamps—the numbers look similar.

And remember, these whites on welfare don't have to deal with discrimination.  And a lot of them are not living in poverty stricken areas.  THEY should be ashamed of themselves.  I know many of them.  They don't go after the deadbeat dad and they live at home with their rich parents and all they do is wait tables or cut hair.  So they qualify for foodstamps and other government programs, even though they are living in middle class homes.

Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report


*


----------



## sealybobo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
Click to expand...


Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.

Not one Jew.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

News of Trump’s welfare comment arrived as he’s dealing with the backlash of reportedly calling African countries a “shithole” during a bipartisan meeting on immigration Thursday. Trump denied using such language but we all know he said it.  He's a liar.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If welfare holds you back why wasnt Ben held back? Youre not making sense and you cant have it both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand that the majority of people receiving that evil kind of government assistance (Not the pure Godly kind that corporations and rich people get) -- are working jobs -- they are just not working jobs that are paying them a living wage -- in fact, a large percentage of jobs are paying very depressed wages -- and no, its not because of "liberals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report
> 
> *TRUMP THINKS ONLY BLACK PEOPLE ARE ON WELFARE, BUT REALLY, WHITE AMERICANS RECEIVE MOST BENEFITS*
> 
> *Trump was apparently unaware that not all—in fact, the vast majority—of welfare beneficiaries are not black as recently as last March, according to a new report.*
> 
> *In the spring of 2017, the newly elected president met with members of the Congressional Black Caucus. During that meeting, one of the members mentioned to Trump that welfare reform would be detrimental to her constituents— adding, “Not all of whom are black,” according to NBC News.*
> 
> *The president was incredulous. “Really? Then what are they?”*
> 
> *In fact, whites are the biggest beneficiaries when it comes to government safety-net programs like the Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, commonly referred to as welfare.*
> 
> *White people without a college degree ages 18 to 64 are the largest class of adults lifted out of poverty by such programs, according to the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities. The think tank’s 2017 report stated that 6.2 million working-age whites were lifted above the poverty line in 2014 compared to 2.8 million blacks and 2.4 million Hispanics.*
> 
> *When it comes the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program, or SNAP—the initiative formerly known as food stamps—the numbers look similar.*
> 
> *And remember, these whites on welfare don't have to deal with discrimination.  And a lot of them are not living in poverty stricken areas.  THEY should be ashamed of themselves.  I know many of them.  They don't go after the deadbeat dad and they live at home with their rich parents and all they do is wait tables or cut hair.  So they qualify for foodstamps and other government programs, even though they are living in middle class homes.*
> 
> *Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report*
Click to expand...

well its all about proportionality and such....blacks are 13% of the population but they are disproportionately on welfare -- so that makes black welfare bad


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
Click to expand...


No we fund it.


----------



## sealybobo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because HE was not on welfare.  His mother was.  It held HER back.  Ben chose a better path. *Hard work.*  It "paid" off.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it hold her back? She was able to keep Ben alive with that welfare.  Without food Ben would have been too weak to do anything other than grow weaker and eventually die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what jobs are for....  Welfare gave his mother the bare minimum to raise children with, in low end, violent public housing.
> Through hard work and a career  Ben gave his children  a nice home, nice cars, cool stuff for his kids.  A better standing in the community, more reason for his children to succeed, like Dad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do understand that the majority of people receiving that evil kind of government assistance (Not the pure Godly kind that corporations and rich people get) -- are working jobs -- they are just not working jobs that are paying them a living wage -- in fact, a large percentage of jobs are paying very depressed wages -- and no, its not because of "liberals"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report
> 
> *TRUMP THINKS ONLY BLACK PEOPLE ARE ON WELFARE, BUT REALLY, WHITE AMERICANS RECEIVE MOST BENEFITS*
> 
> *Trump was apparently unaware that not all—in fact, the vast majority—of welfare beneficiaries are not black as recently as last March, according to a new report.*
> 
> *In the spring of 2017, the newly elected president met with members of the Congressional Black Caucus. During that meeting, one of the members mentioned to Trump that welfare reform would be detrimental to her constituents— adding, “Not all of whom are black,” according to NBC News.*
> 
> *The president was incredulous. “Really? Then what are they?”*
> 
> *In fact, whites are the biggest beneficiaries when it comes to government safety-net programs like the Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, commonly referred to as welfare.*
> 
> *White people without a college degree ages 18 to 64 are the largest class of adults lifted out of poverty by such programs, according to the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities. The think tank’s 2017 report stated that 6.2 million working-age whites were lifted above the poverty line in 2014 compared to 2.8 million blacks and 2.4 million Hispanics.*
> 
> *When it comes the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program, or SNAP—the initiative formerly known as food stamps—the numbers look similar.*
> 
> *And remember, these whites on welfare don't have to deal with discrimination.  And a lot of them are not living in poverty stricken areas.  THEY should be ashamed of themselves.  I know many of them.  They don't go after the deadbeat dad and they live at home with their rich parents and all they do is wait tables or cut hair.  So they qualify for foodstamps and other government programs, even though they are living in middle class homes.*
> 
> *Trump told not everyone on welfare is black: “Really? Then what are they?” he responded: Report*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well its all about proportionality and such....blacks are 13% of the population but they are disproportionately on welfare -- so that makes black welfare bad
Click to expand...


Are you taking into consideration all the other factors like we put them all in poor black communities where there are no economic opportunities?  Or when they apply for jobs they don't get them because a lot of white hiring managers discriminate?  

What are you suggesting?  Are you saying that blacks are lazier than whites and that's why you believe proportionately more of them are on welfare than should be?

I will give you this.  Many of them (black women) get knocked up before they should and are stuck.  They have no economic opportunity once they are saddled with a kid they can't afford, in a city with no jobs.  White women have the benefit of finding work after they have the baby because there are economic opportunities where they live.  

And still, you should focus first on whites getting welfare.  Do the math.  *6.2 million working-age whites were getting welfare in 2014 compared to 2.8 million blacks.  So poor whites are costing us a hell of a lot more than blacks.  And as far as I'm concerned, whites have no excuse for being on welfare.  

Do you think these 6.2 million whites deserve welfare?  I don't.  What excuse do they have?  *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
Click to expand...


I shared five pts. You agreed that was the case for inner cities. I then stated those five pts actually described pre civil war plantations. You went nuts. Sorry to share the truth. LOL.

Traitor Jews vote Blue.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving our point.

We will take our fair share of welfare now.


----------



## ninja007

lowest black unemployment rate ever under Trump (r) you idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving our point.
> 
> We will take our fair share of welfare now.
Click to expand...

No you won’t because white welfare takers are going to get cut off too.

Unless you’re saying more white people will be qualified for welfare? That would be nice to see poverty go down in black neighborhoods so much that they start only taking their fair share. Unfortunately economic opportunities don’t exist in poor black neighborhoods.

But these white women welfare bums that live among me should be ashamed. Many of them are surrounded by economic opportunities yet still collect their welfare shamefully. At least the blacks are living in economically depressed places. The white women just choose not to. And many of the white ones live with their rich republican parents who insist their little whores go get foodstamps and any other social safety nets they qualify for.

If we want to save the most money we should focus on where we spend the most. That’s white women. And on top of that they have the ability to find work. It should be easy solving our white welfare problem.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
Click to expand...

Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

ninja007 said:


> lowest black unemployment rate ever under Trump (r) you idiot.


If you cared about black unemployment rates before Trump got elected -- you will see that Obama lowered it by 8% and trump lowered it by 1%


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I REPEAT
> 
> 
> Broken down and unsafe housing.
> Broken families.
> A high degree of violence required in order to hold the place together.
> Everybody gets a basic provision, but nobody gets ahead.
> Extreme skepticism and despair. This is an intergenerational, ongoing, lasting way of life.
> 
> Is that a fair way to describe the situation in the inner cities that are controlled by the Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds more like a by-product of capitalism run wild to me
> 
> How come no one applies this logic to the majority of the poorest counties in America who happened to vote overwhelmingly republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
Click to expand...

Let me know what democratic policies advocate NOT graduating HS, NOT getting a job and becoming a single parent -- I don't recall any "Stop Going To School Acts" or "Don't Get A Job Act" -- can you point to any or are you just pulling shit out of your ass as per usual


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shared five pts. You agreed that was the case for inner cities. I then stated those five pts actually described pre civil war plantations. You went nuts. Sorry to share the truth. LOL.
> 
> Traitor Jews vote Blue.
Click to expand...

No, what you did was spit back white supremacists talking points to justify white supremacy --- I refuted your delusions and now you top it off by saying "traitor Jews"


----------



## sealybobo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
Click to expand...

Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.

And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.  

Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.

An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.

In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.

Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.

California residents paid an average of $10,510.

At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.

Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.

Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.

Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.

Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!

AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> lowest black unemployment rate ever under Trump (r) you idiot.


Oh you believe the unemployment number now?  You didn't under Obama.  Isn't that interesting???

What about the blacks that have given up looking for work?  You said that about Obama's unemployment number.  Why aren't you saying it now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
Click to expand...


It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Ben's mother was lazy?
> 
> And how did welfare hold her back and not the conditions affecting many black people during that time?? Ben was born in 1951 remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
Click to expand...


You're wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
Click to expand...


You're not better at basketball?


----------



## Defiant1

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?




Hope and Change


----------



## IM2

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those five points = how plantantions were run pre civil war, when Lincoln declared war on the South.....I just threw them in to show how the inner cities are run the SAME WAY. Those "counties" don't have the same % of broken families or high degree of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are no longer talking about economics? Ok....we are on to nuclear families now? cool...
> 
> 
> So how exactly does voting republican make you get married or stay married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better education: You tell the kids that if they:
> 
> #1) Graduate HS
> #2) Get a job
> #3) Don't become a single parent
> 
> They will not be poor. These are FACTS. Dems don't want this. They want more single moms who historically vote Dem.
> 
> I didn't move anything. I slowly led you to the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how can the poorest counties in America be republican, since republicans are all married and in 2 parent households??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
Click to expand...


What we have with AZ is a white dude who uses his religion to make a claim of how he has faced racism. Jews are not a race.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
Click to expand...


You aren't genetically better at a sport. 50 percent of white marriages end in divorce. There is plenty lack of dual parent homes in whiteyland. You run your mouth but you don't know what the hell you are talking about. I showed you that our debate and you started crying about that being too much for your stupid ass to read. Reading is fundamental son. Don't they teach Jews to read? Reading is how you gain information and knowledge. Two things you don't have.


----------



## IM2

Defiant1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope and Change
Click to expand...


You mean racism and sexism.


----------



## Hiryuu

IM2 said:


> You aren't genetically better at a sport. 50 percent of white marriages end in divorce. There is plenty lack of dual parent homes in whiteyland. You run your mouth but you don't know what the hell you are talking about. I showed you that our debate and you started crying about that being too much for your stupid ass to read. Reading is fundamental son. Don't they teach Jews to read? Reading is how you gain information and knowledge. Two things you don't have.



You gain knowledge such as the fact Native Americans (to include Alaskan Natives) have the highest divorce rate according to ethnic group.
That's not even considering the divorce rates only apply to people who were married in the first place, so anyone having children or a family out of wedlock wouldn't apply to a divorce rate.


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> lowest black unemployment rate ever under Trump (r) you idiot.


Only because Obama brought it down like 8 or 9 points.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, you like Jim Kelly movies -- because that is easier to talk about then how come most of the poorest counties are republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
Click to expand...

The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.


----------



## deanrd

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> How about jobs? Black unemployment is at an all time low.
> How about higher wages? Wages are rising.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Candace Owens? She was once a liberal democrat...
Click to expand...

 Absolutely. Black unemployment is down nine points under Obama, and one point under Trump.


----------



## deanrd

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
Click to expand...

Many of the whites in the NBA have black friends. Nearly all of the whites in the south have no black friends.


----------



## deanrd

It’s hilarious when US message board Republicans say what to Democrats have to offer black people. Well what do Republicans have to offer white people? Taking away their healthcare, getting rid of school lunches for poor children, taking away children’s healthcare, getting rid of job training and so on, that’s the GOP plan.

Republicans only help super rich people. They use racial fear to get the votes of the white poor.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
Click to expand...


White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

deanrd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of the whites in the NBA have black friends. Nearly all of the whites in the south have no black friends.
Click to expand...


Don't have any...learn English. You sound stupid.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty on its own can be solved. Crime and murder are a different animal.
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
Click to expand...


Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
Click to expand...

Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
Click to expand...


Nope, ask Pau Gasol about that one. Or Porzingis.  Or Doncic.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans can offer blacks the same exact proverty  they offer whites in rural areas who they keep in perpetual poverty.


----------



## IM2

deanrd said:


> Republicans can offer blacks the same exact proverty  they offer whites in rural areas who they keep in perpetual poverty.



Tell it brother!


----------



## IM2

deanrd said:


> Republicans can offer blacks the same exact proverty  they offer whites in rural areas who they keep in perpetual poverty.



Republican serfdom.


----------



## Defiant1

IM2 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope and Change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean racism and sexism.
Click to expand...


Neither exists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of crime is a function of poverty -- unless you are saying "blacks" are just genetically pre-disposed to commit crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
Click to expand...


Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
Click to expand...


They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty and lack of a dual parent home. Blacks are genetically better at basketball. 100%. Thats a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
Click to expand...

Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
Click to expand...

You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "poor". They aren't all married. 70% of blacks come from single parent households. 40% of whites. You are also comparing small population sizes to very large ones. False equivalency. Do you disagree with the comparisons of inner cities and plantations?
> 
> Lastly, not all poor whites vote Republican. Maybe this past election.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
Click to expand...

Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.  

The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.

92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
Click to expand...


Is there more than 10?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.
Click to expand...


I am the idiot? You just said white people don't play hoops. LMAO. Have you seen the benches of NCAA teams? Mostly white kids who excelled in HS but could not compete with the elite black athletes on the highest levels. I am an idiot? You're the one responding to my posts. LOL. Oh Assfaceias I sure do enjoy these conversations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
Click to expand...


Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> 
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is the ultimate meritocracy. If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the idiot? You just said white people don't play hoops. LMAO. Have you seen the benches of NCAA teams? Mostly white kids who excelled in HS but could not compete with the elite black athletes on the highest levels. I am an idiot? You're the one responding to my posts. LOL. Oh Assfaceias I sure do enjoy these conversations.
Click to expand...

Yes youre the idiot. I said white boys in the US dont practice hard enough.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
Click to expand...


We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.  

We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.

And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.


----------



## sealybobo

epublicans are fond of emphasizing that the party was founded by Lincoln, who freed the slaves. But the GOP’s role in the history of civil rights is even richer than the Great Emancipator. If Republicans can remember this legacy, perhaps there is some hope that the party might again attract the black voters who have felt unwelcome in its ranks for decades.

FDR’s New Deal coalition advocated a number of policies which were positive for African Americans, particularly the establishment of the Fair Employment Practice Committee

Republicans Barry Goldwater, Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan would play to fears about the movement and the social unrest of the 1960s in order to consolidate support for the right among poor, blue-collar, and rural white Americans, particularly in the former Democratic stronghold of the south. But they faced stiff opposition from the Republican coalition of Michigan governor George Romney, who relentlessly and confrontationally championed affirmative action, fair housing, and civil rights—arguing that the so-called “Southern strategy” was a cynical betrayal of conservative ideals and the Republican tradition.

Republicans are often (rightfully) accused of gerrymandering districts to dilute or marginalize black voters

Today up to 95 percent of African-American voters are aligned with the Democratic Party, and the GOP has largely abandoned its legacy of civil rights activism.

It’s tough to assert being the party of Lincoln while some Republican legislators court Neo-Confederates and other ethnic nationalist movements. They further distance themselves by advocating for voter ID laws, which disenfranchise primarily low-income and legal minority voters. (There is no evidence of widespread voter fraud by illegal or ineligible voters, let alone a single example of when such voting has actually turned an election).

It is similarly difficult for Republicans to trumpet their role in passing Civil Rights Acts while the Republican National Committee is spearheading efforts to dismantle affirmative action (Former GOP chairman Michael Steele struck a good balance on this). And perhaps most importantly, the conservative emphasis on personal responsibility sounds disingenuous to many blacks when Republicans refuse to acknowledge the profound and continuing effects of slavery, Jim Crow and segregation—let alone the persistence of overt racism, institutional and systemic discrimination, and unconscious racial bias.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
Click to expand...


I hope you are reading all this.  I know Jews are stubborn, closed minded and set in their ways so let me know.

There is an assumption that these issues do not need to be addressed head-on because a strong economy will raise up _all_ Americans. Hence Republicans focus on fiscal matters over social justice. But if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.

Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Who started this plantation bullshit?

During virtually every election cycle, the RNC goes out of its way to elevate some black candidate onto the national stage. But diversity isn’t about seeing an African American advocating the exact same positions as their white counterparts. Instead, with often dramatically different life experiences, one would expect substantive differences in how black candidates view and approach policy problems. Yet most of the black voices elevated by the Republican Party reflect little of this more meaningful diversity—and to make matters worse, they aren’t strong candidates to begin with.

Consider some recent black Republican presidential candidates. While Herman Cain and Ben Carson are examples of great personal success in the face of adversity, they are painfully ill-informed on matters related to foreign policy, seem to lack a good grasp of many domestic issues, and have virtually no experience in government (although this latter characteristic is supposed to be part of their charm).

In 2008, Alan Keyes jumped on the “birther” bandwagon and refused to acknowledge President Obama’s election as legitimate, in the process providing cover for what most black Americans viewed as a ridiculous and racially-motivated witch-hunt. He would go on to warn that under Obama “we shall all become slaves on the government’s plantation.”


----------



## sealybobo

Cain described the American tax code as “the twenty-first century version of slavery,” despite the fact that people are still enslaved in many parts of the world. Carson has similarly referred to the Affordable Care Act as “slavery.” Meanwhile, Keyes, Cain and Carson all consistently downplay the significance of historical disadvantages or institutionalized racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative values are deeply entrenched in black communities. The church is a cornerstone of black culture. As is entrepreneurship: African Americans are not looking for government handouts, nor are many demanding wealth redistribution as a corrective for historical disenfranchisement (despite Ta-Nehisi Coates’ powerful case for reparations). What we want is a fair playing field, opportunity for social mobility, and a social safety net that prevents people from sinking into total despondency.

And black people hate the government.  They should love the Republicans anti government position.  So why don't they?

The optics on this are not good. When Republicans emphasize social trust, personal freedom and autonomy, except when it comes to the poor, they imply that the disadvantaged are in some sense not worthy of equal dignity or respect. While this discrimination is essentially _class _based, many blacks view these policies as racist.

If “big government” is the approach offered by Democrats, consider that Republican efforts are largely aimed at eliminating aid programs, or at the very least, rendering them less generous and the application process more burdensome. Worse, the typical Republican “solution” to poverty entails not just dramatic cuts in benefits to the poor, but raising their taxes as well, while lowering the rate for the wealthy and corporations—all under the falsified notion that this fortune will eventually “trickle down” of its own accord.


----------



## sealybobo

Neither of these approaches hold much promise for the disadvantaged to actually escape poverty, but at least the Democrats promise to partially alleviate (even at the cost of perpetuating) their suffering. This leaves them as the least-worst option: while most blacks may doubt Hillary Clinton will dramatically improve their lives, they feel certain that the likes of Donald Trump, Ted Cruz, or Mike Huckabee will make things worse.

Why Aren’t There More Black Republicans?

Great article


----------



## bodecea

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
Click to expand...

Exactly.   I live in a blue state (California)......if I wanted to, I could cash out....go to a red state....buy three times as much and drive the prices up so red staters are even poorer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...


11? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> White boys in Eur? Best players in Eur are black Americans. Africans do play well???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the idiot? You just said white people don't play hoops. LMAO. Have you seen the benches of NCAA teams? Mostly white kids who excelled in HS but could not compete with the elite black athletes on the highest levels. I am an idiot? You're the one responding to my posts. LOL. Oh Assfaceias I sure do enjoy these conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes youre the idiot. I said white boys in the US dont practice hard enough.
Click to expand...


What? I am talking about white kids. LMAO from the the US. Just enjoy your genetic advantages. Stop being so humble.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
Click to expand...


zzzzzzz

Yawn


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white boys in europe. How is it they can come to the NBA and shine?  Of course Africans play well. However, if it was genetics pure Africans would be the best.  So far only one has made it to the HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the idiot? You just said white people don't play hoops. LMAO. Have you seen the benches of NCAA teams? Mostly white kids who excelled in HS but could not compete with the elite black athletes on the highest levels. I am an idiot? You're the one responding to my posts. LOL. Oh Assfaceias I sure do enjoy these conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes youre the idiot. I said white boys in the US dont practice hard enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? I am talking about white kids. LMAO from the the US. Just enjoy your genetic advantages. Stop being so humble.
Click to expand...

Obviously you forgot I said white boys from the US need to practice like the european ones.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are reading all this.  I know Jews are stubborn, closed minded and set in their ways so let me know.
> 
> There is an assumption that these issues do not need to be addressed head-on because a strong economy will raise up _all_ Americans. Hence Republicans focus on fiscal matters over social justice. But if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
Click to expand...


I stopped reading after “hope”. Your rhetoric bores me.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
Click to expand...

Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have courts, sneakers, instructions? When they come here they shine. See Embiid. Started playing at 16? I said 75% is black. Not 100%. So yes 25% "shine".
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot. They have courts, instruction, and sneakers in Africa. The thing is that basketball is not usually the sport of choice in Africa.  Therefore they dont practice it. Kinda like the white boys here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the idiot? You just said white people don't play hoops. LMAO. Have you seen the benches of NCAA teams? Mostly white kids who excelled in HS but could not compete with the elite black athletes on the highest levels. I am an idiot? You're the one responding to my posts. LOL. Oh Assfaceias I sure do enjoy these conversations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes youre the idiot. I said white boys in the US dont practice hard enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? I am talking about white kids. LMAO from the the US. Just enjoy your genetic advantages. Stop being so humble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you forgot I said white boys from the US need to practice like the european ones.
Click to expand...


Has nothing to do with practice. Best players in Russia would not even crack an NBA deep bench sans Mozgov and he sucks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
Click to expand...


Outside the former Yslavians there are not and I alreaded said the former Yugoslavs are outstanding. Similar generic gifts to blacks.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?





I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.


----------



## Windparadox

What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
`


*Nothing* - That's the beauty of it.....they don't have to change a thing every time elections come up.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219657


Where do I get my Timbs?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Windparadox said:


> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> `
> 
> 
> *Nothing* - That's the beauty of it.....they don't have to change a thing every time elections come up.



A dumb Leftist says what?


----------



## Indeependent

Windparadox said:


> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> `
> 
> 
> *Nothing* - That's the beauty of it.....they don't have to change a thing every time elections come up.


What Democrats offer Blacks...
Welfare
Food Stamps
Free Smart Phones
Free HiDef TVs
Lowered Educational standards

Why not start your own country?


----------



## Indeependent

Windparadox said:


> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> `
> 
> 
> *Nothing* - That's the beauty of it.....they don't have to change a thing every time elections come up.


What Democrats offer Blacks...
Welfare
Food Stamps
Free Smart Phones
Free HiDef TVs
Lowered Educational standards

Why not start your own country?


----------



## GWV5903

Asclepias said:


> Dems offer that too.



No they don’t, all they’ve done is offer you and all minority’s an excuse to claim victim hood, no opportunities exist when you’re claiming victim status. I could careless what your ethnicity is, I’m looking at your work ethic, character, integrity, etc...


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...

You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.

It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok. 

But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.

Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.  

If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
Click to expand...

What racism?
They live in their own neighborhoods.
So do most Jews.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
Click to expand...

Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:

if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.

Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
Click to expand...

You can thank Al Sharpton and his protests for marginalizing Blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
Click to expand...

What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.

if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.

Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
Click to expand...

Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can thank Al Sharpton and his protests for marginalizing Blacks.
Click to expand...

Nope.  This is a country run by whites for whites.  So when they talk about a particular social arrangement that privileges one group, they are talking about our current system that favors white people.  

What are you talking about?  Or are you just making shit up.  I swear when Republicans are losing an argument on politics they bring up Soros and when they are arguing racism and don't know what else to say they bring up Sharpton.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should stop voting Democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
Click to expand...

You must lead a very sheltered life.
How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
You want to know the *only* difference?
Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
Click to expand...


I can fake math too


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can fake math too
Click to expand...

Orgasms?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can fake math too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orgasms?
Click to expand...


So Assfaceias believe whites, especially Jews are genetically smarter or harder working than blacks. LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can thank Al Sharpton and his protests for marginalizing Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This is a country run by whites for whites.  So when they talk about a particular social arrangement that privileges one group, they are talking about our current system that favors white people.
> 
> What are you talking about?  Or are you just making shit up.  I swear when Republicans are losing an argument on politics they bring up Soros and when they are arguing racism and don't know what else to say they bring up Sharpton.
Click to expand...


LMAO. Whites for whites. OK. I laughed Out loud.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can fake math too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orgasms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Assfaceias believe whites, especially Jews are genetically smarter or harder working than blacks. LOL.
Click to expand...

Ass...Blacks are superior and thus feared...true story.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
Click to expand...


He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
Click to expand...

My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can thank Al Sharpton and his protests for marginalizing Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This is a country run by whites for whites.  So when they talk about a particular social arrangement that privileges one group, they are talking about our current system that favors white people.
> 
> What are you talking about?  Or are you just making shit up.  I swear when Republicans are losing an argument on politics they bring up Soros and when they are arguing racism and don't know what else to say they bring up Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Whites for whites. OK. I laughed Out loud.
Click to expand...


I can tell when someone has run out of thoughtful intelligent things to say.  The last couple replies from you have been pretty much "yawn" and LMAO.  

Are you done?  Why don't you go talk about something you know about like how Jews are 100% right and Palestinians are 100% wrong.  

In fact the first post I ever read from you was you being intellectually dishonest.  You called yourself an independent right? Dude, you are 100% Republican.  In fact if you wanted to be a Democrat I don't think we would take you.  You would stink up the place.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
Click to expand...

Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
Click to expand...


So they tell her.  I voted for Trump too.  I tell a lot of Trumpeters that I voted for Trump too.  But guess what?  I didn't.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
Click to expand...

Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
Click to expand...


So she either deals with the 5% of blacks who vote Republican or she deals with rich blacks?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they tell her.  I voted for Trump too.  I tell a lot of Trumpeters that I voted for Trump too.  But guess what?  I didn't.
Click to expand...

These patients are professionals and bad mouth their own people.
They’re fed up with the crime and drugs.
And her patients bring it up.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she either deals with the 5% of blacks who vote Republican or she deals with rich blacks?
Click to expand...

Because everyone works in a welfare clinic.
Do you work in a welfare clinic or a Black neighborhood?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they tell her.  I voted for Trump too.  I tell a lot of Trumpeters that I voted for Trump too.  But guess what?  I didn't.
Click to expand...

So you’re a dishonest piece of shit?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
Click to expand...

Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
Click to expand...


Easier said than done.

Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)

Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.

For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.


----------



## Windparadox

`
I heard you the first time.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
Click to expand...

Happens all the time.
In Muslim countries.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they tell her.  I voted for Trump too.  I tell a lot of Trumpeters that I voted for Trump too.  But guess what?  I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re a dishonest piece of shit?
Click to expand...


No.  I just don't want those deplorables to over react.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## sealybobo

Windparadox said:


> `
> I heard you the first time.


Who you talking to?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife has many Black patients who vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they tell her.  I voted for Trump too.  I tell a lot of Trumpeters that I voted for Trump too.  But guess what?  I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re a dishonest piece of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I just don't want those deplorables to over react.
Click to expand...

I never met a Trump voter who spat in my face like Liberals do.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
Click to expand...

Happens right here in the US.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens right here in the US.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens right here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

No thanks. I just ate.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens right here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I just ate.
Click to expand...

Ass lies?   Again and again and...


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? So whites can come and burn them to the ground?
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens right here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I just ate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass lies?   Again and again and...
Click to expand...

No. I really just ate. Dont get mad because I dont want a hot link.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time.
> In Muslim countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens right here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I just ate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ass lies?   Again and again and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I really just ate. Dont get mad because I dont want a hot link.
Click to expand...

Ass lies...Again and again and...


----------



## Flash

3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.

It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.


----------



## Windparadox

sealybobo said:


> Who you talking to?



Someone who had to repeat themselves, but I digress.


----------



## Asclepias

Flash said:


> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.


No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.

It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.  

It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.  

It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.


----------



## Flash

Asclepias said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
Click to expand...



You are confused.

Black unemployment is the lowest it has ever been.

Lower than when the affirmative action asshole Obama was fucking up the country in general and and Blacks specifically with increased poverty, decreased family income, tremendous debt and dismal economic growth. 

MAGA Baby!  God bless Trump.  It is good to have a real American President instead of a worthless incompetent Muslim, isn't it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
Click to expand...


Brainwashed. The ones who are not vote GOP.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can thank Al Sharpton and his protests for marginalizing Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This is a country run by whites for whites.  So when they talk about a particular social arrangement that privileges one group, they are talking about our current system that favors white people.
> 
> What are you talking about?  Or are you just making shit up.  I swear when Republicans are losing an argument on politics they bring up Soros and when they are arguing racism and don't know what else to say they bring up Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Whites for whites. OK. I laughed Out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell when someone has run out of thoughtful intelligent things to say.  The last couple replies from you have been pretty much "yawn" and LMAO.
> 
> Are you done?  Why don't you go talk about something you know about like how Jews are 100% right and Palestinians are 100% wrong.
> 
> In fact the first post I ever read from you was you being intellectually dishonest.  You called yourself an independent right? Dude, you are 100% Republican.  In fact if you wanted to be a Democrat I don't think we would take you.  You would stink up the place.
Click to expand...


You only write you don’t read and you ignore
My arguments. So I do the same with you. Sucks? Too bad.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
Click to expand...


Here is an article that might help him understand because it explains how Jewish people went through the same thing blacks are still going through:

For many years now, Bill Domhoff and I have kept an eye on and tried to understand diversity in the corporate elite. Why did it happen? Does it matter? Our work in the early 1980s lead us to conclude that one previously excluded group, Jews, were becoming a part of the corporate elite, a shocker back then given the level of anti-Semitism that persisted into the 1960s.  Then, in the first edition of a book about a group of low-income black students who attended elite prep schools through a foundation- and corporation-funded program called A Better Chance, we skeptically asserted that even with degrees from elite boarding schools and the Ivy League colleges, it was not likely that very many blacks would become CEOs of Fortune-level companies any time soon due to continuing racial discrimination 

Who Rules America: Diversity Among CEOs and Corporate Directors


----------



## Asclepias

Flash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Black unemployment is the lowest it has ever been.
> 
> Lower than when the affirmative action asshole Obama was fucking up the country in general and and Blacks specifically with increased poverty, decreased family income, tremendous debt and dismal economic growth.
> 
> MAGA Baby!  God bless Trump.  It is good to have a real American President instead of a worthless incompetent Muslim, isn't it?
Click to expand...

No youre confused. The Black unemployment rate is almost 6%. You claimed it was 3.7%. Youre just another fucking idiot. 

Thanks to Obama we now have record lows in unemployment

Black unemployment falls to second-lowest on record


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
Click to expand...

What on earth are you babbling about?
I grew up dirt poor.
I have dirt poor people in my town whose kids just graduated into 100K jobs.
Your Liberal bullshit is...bullshit.


----------



## Flash

Asclepias said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Black unemployment is the lowest it has ever been.
> 
> Lower than when the affirmative action asshole Obama was fucking up the country in general and and Blacks specifically with increased poverty, decreased family income, tremendous debt and dismal economic growth.
> 
> MAGA Baby!  God bless Trump.  It is good to have a real American President instead of a worthless incompetent Muslim, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No youre confused. The Black unemployment rate is almost 6%. You claimed it was 3.7%. Youre just another fucking idiot.
Click to expand...



Stop being a fucking moronic Moon Bat.  3.7% cumulative unemployment with the lowest Black unemployment in history.

MAGA Baby.  Much better than when that worthless affirmative action Negro was screwing America, isn't it?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brainwashed. The ones who are not vote GOP.
Click to expand...


That's what I think about poor whites who vote Republican.  The GOP doesn't offer them anything.  Yesterday I showed how America was great in 1960's and 1970's and 80's until Republicans started breaking unions and sending those high paying jobs overseas and ending pensions.  Cutting into social security and medicare.  So today young people age 20-40 aren't expected to do as well as their parents and they have higher degrees then their parents.  They have less money now.  THey make less.  They pay more for healthcare.  Cost of living is higher. 

Didn't you guys say young people would do better with 401K's than they would social security?  Well it sure doesn't look that way.  Seems our parents did better than us and they didn't have college degrees or 401K's.  

You have been brainwashed to think that it was Democrats who ruined the middle class.  And if you aren't buying that then you are fooled into voting GOP with wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism.  You vote for the rich and against your own financial best interests because of these wedge issues.  Then add to that you've been brainwashed to think that it was liberal policies that sent jobs overseas.  Sure, but remember those policies were to pay American workers more.  Is that the policy that drove companies overseas?  Well who the fuck let them leave and ship their shit back in?  Oh yea, that was Republicans.  Why did they do that?  To break unions.  

So show me how you are going to make America great like we did with the New Deal and Unions.  We created the biggest and best middle class the world had ever seen.  The rich didn't like paying such high wages and you defended the corporations when they were moving.  And now you want to blame liberals?  Do you see your flawed thinking?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What on earth are you babbling about?
> I grew up dirt poor.
> I have dirt poor people in my town whose kids just graduated into 100K jobs.
> Your Liberal bullshit is...bullshit.
Click to expand...


I don't know your personal experiences.  All I know is YOU don't know your own white privilege.  

You have dirt poor people in your white town who's kids graduated into 100K jobs?  Now that's white privilege.  What company is paying $100K?  We should tell young black kids so they can get those jobs.  Oh yea, the white hiring managers won't hire them.

65% of Americans save little or nothing—and half could end up struggling in retirement

*and half could end up struggling in retirement*

*That means your 401K bullshit is just that.  BULLSHIT.  We need social security so 100% of Americans will have money to live off when they reach retirement age.  I would say 65 but you fuckers raise my retirement to 67 and I bet people younger than me will have to wait till 70.  So basically Republicans added 2 years onto how long I have to work.  I can never forgive that.  That's like stealing 2 years of income from me.  And you want me to vote Republican?  What do you think I'm stupid?*


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that's the bullshit line Republicans like to us when discussing why blacks vote Democratic but we will tell you again.  You have to offer something in exchange for their votes.  They/We know they offer nothing in fact they provide cover for companies who discriminate against blacks.
> 
> We see 99% of the managers of a company are white.  We say, "gee, this company should have more blacks working for it.  Seems like this company discriminates against black people" and instead of you agreeing you defend these companies.  You argue that they shouldn't have to hire anyone they don't want to hire.  Then you start talking about how if they are forced to hire black people then white people are discriminated against.  And you say the company isn't hiring the best if they have to hire 10% minorities and women.
> 
> And as minorities and women, they know you are full of shit.  This is just one small example of why black people don't vote Republican.  What you promote are policies that hold them back.  You pretend it's in the name of fairness but we know your idea of fair isn't fair at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
Click to expand...


Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep more than 11.  Theres one on every team at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Azog isn't listening to me so I'll repeat the post I put up that made him uncomfortable:
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azgog doesnt care about that stuff. Doesnt matter what you say to him.  He is comfortable in his beliefs because reality is too mentally distressing for him to accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is an article that might help him understand because it explains how Jewish people went through the same thing blacks are still going through:
> 
> For many years now, Bill Domhoff and I have kept an eye on and tried to understand diversity in the corporate elite. Why did it happen? Does it matter? Our work in the early 1980s lead us to conclude that one previously excluded group, Jews, were becoming a part of the corporate elite, a shocker back then given the level of anti-Semitism that persisted into the 1960s.  Then, in the first edition of a book about a group of low-income black students who attended elite prep schools through a foundation- and corporation-funded program called A Better Chance, we skeptically asserted that even with degrees from elite boarding schools and the Ivy League colleges, it was not likely that very many blacks would become CEOs of Fortune-level companies any time soon due to continuing racial discrimination
> 
> Who Rules America: Diversity Among CEOs and Corporate Directors
Click to expand...


Save your biased articles. FACT. Black kids with two parents are way more successful than white kids with one parent. The difference is TWO PARENTS. 70% of blacks have one parent vs. 40% of whites. Like 2% of Jews. We are not any more "racist" now than we were in the 60s when only 20% of blacks had one parent. NOTHING to do with race. 

Blacks comprise 13% of the population and that same approximate # in corporate VP or higher positions. 

Stats don't always paint an accurate picture. 75% of the NBA is black. 70% of the NFL is black. Neither league is racist. Yet if an alien from Mars landed they would believe so based purely on stats. 

Think for yourself instead of reading biased Leftist media articles and wasting my time by posting them. If you want to confabulate, lets do so. If you want to waste my time by posting useless stats, I will mock you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
Click to expand...


So now white people automatically discriminate? That is a ridiculous statement. We have 3% unemployment in MA. We cannot find enough people. Your perceived racism just doesn't exist.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
Click to expand...

Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
Stop the dependency bullshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You blowing off the racism that exists in this country towards blacks is why blacks don't vote Republican.
> 
> It's easy to tell a black person to go to school, don't have kids before you are financially ready, don't do drugs or commit crimes and your life will turn out ok.
> 
> But then when you doubt/deny the racism they run into along the way.  That's what gets under black people's skin.
> 
> Black people will tell you us liberal whites are hardly much better than you cons are.  But at least we acknowledge that the playing field is not level.
> 
> If you read what I posted and yawned then you clearly don't get it.  I'm done trying to explain it to someone who's not listening.  But the funny thing is if I told you about how Jews are not treated fairly, boy oh boy you would get it right?  That's because you lack empathy to anyone different than you.
> 
> 
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
Click to expand...


And Jews don't shoot one another.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What racism?
> They live in their own neighborhoods.
> So do most Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
Click to expand...

About 3.
Which has what relevance to Blacks not being able to get their act together?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid question.  There is no economic opportunities in their neighborhoods.  So in Detroit Detroiters have to come out to the white suburbs to get jobs.  And let me repeat something I just told Azog the idiot.
> 
> if a particular social arrangement fundamentally privileges one group or marginalizes others, then economic growth tends to exacerbate disparities between groups rather than “lifting all boats.” Or put another way, a system has to be fair before it can be color blind.
> 
> Black families have, on average, 5 percent of the wealth of their white counterparts. African Americans have limited access to the credit used to acquire property or start a business—and they have been largely excluded from social networks that enhance mobility. Meanwhile, whites receive 76 percent of all merit-based scholarships and grant funding. There have been myriad studies demonstrating that, regardless of their credentials, people with “ethnic” names are far less likely to get accepted into schools or called for job interviews. And even when hired, women and people of color are not promoted as often or as quickly as their white male counterparts—helping to explain why blacks earn only 60 cents for every dollar that white people earn in salary and wages.
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
Click to expand...


I am living in the present. Join me.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must lead a very sheltered life.
> How is any Black neighborhood different than Boro Park, Crown Heights, Flatbush or Williamsburg?
> You want to know the *only* difference?
> Jews don’t get street cred by dealing drugs and visiting the bar every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
Click to expand...

Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
Click to expand...

What facts?
You say you’re a resounding success; where are your fellow Blacks?


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
Click to expand...


I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> You say you’re a resounding success; where are your fellow Blacks?
Click to expand...

The facts that Jews kill each other.

They are all over the US. Why do you ask?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.  When a white person wants to get out of that neighborhood, they can easily because wherever they go in America, chances are it will be a white hiring manager who won't discriminate against you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
Click to expand...


I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.


----------



## harmonica

can't be any worse than what they've been ''given'' by the Dems
...YOU are complaining all the time about how rotten it is for you--and you still keep voting Dem!!  how stupid


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
Click to expand...


They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
Click to expand...

I didnt give you permission to limit the time period.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> You say you’re a resounding success; where are your fellow Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts that Jews kill each other.
> 
> They are all over the US. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...


They do not. Unless you believe in 1930 Russia and then Stalin was killing his enemies and religion was banned. There were no "Jews". All were Soviets.


----------



## IM2

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t, all they’ve done is offer you and all minority’s an excuse to claim victim hood, no opportunities exist when you’re claiming victim status. I could careless what your ethnicity is, I’m looking at your work ethic, character, integrity, etc...
Click to expand...


Concern yourself with your own work ethic, character, integrity, etc white man... The only people playing victim is whites.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt give you permission to limit the time period.
Click to expand...


You don't give only take.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Why do blacks need to be offered anything?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> You say you’re a resounding success; where are your fellow Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts that Jews kill each other.
> 
> They are all over the US. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do not. Unless you believe in 1930 Russia and then Stalin was killing his enemies and religion was banned. There were no "Jews". All were Soviets.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. White jews kill each other in present day and yes white Jews killed each other during Stalin and Hitlers day.  Ever heard of Genrikh Yagoda?


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?


So theres a reason to vote for a specific party. Are you stupid or do you not know thats the reason people campaign?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> 
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts?
> You say you’re a resounding success; where are your fellow Blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts that Jews kill each other.
> 
> They are all over the US. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do not. Unless you believe in 1930 Russia and then Stalin was killing his enemies and religion was banned. There were no "Jews". All were Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White jews kill each other in present day and yes white Jews killed each other during Stalin and Hitlers day.  Ever heard of Genrikh Yagoda?
Click to expand...


Nope. Not true at all. But if it makes you sleep better at night you can keep believing that. Jews are united and we don't grow up in single family households. That is why we are the most successful despite all that antisemitism from both blacks and whites. Yeah baby!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?
> 
> 
> 
> So theres a reason to vote for a specific party. Are you stupid or do you not know thats the reason people campaign?
Click to expand...


Assfaceias believes everyone is stupid sans him.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
Click to expand...

Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?
> 
> 
> 
> So theres a reason to vote for a specific party. Are you stupid or do you not know thats the reason people campaign?
Click to expand...


I don't vote based on what somebody will give me... that's childish.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
Click to expand...


Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.


----------



## Joann Stubbs

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...

Last offer I heard was Shovel jobs...Road work, Grave digging, e,t,c.


----------



## Asclepias

Joann Stubbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last offer I heard was Shovel jobs...Road work, Grave digging, e,t,c.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to improve your skill set if thats all you get offered.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
Click to expand...


I'm in here in a republican forum reading this racist bullshit and you say that? C'mon fool, not everybody is as dumb as you. I'm going to tell you this again, gaslighting doesn't work here. If I am mad, I have right to be. So feel sorry for yourself that you are this damn dumb. It's easy to talk stupid about how nobody can guarantee equal outcomes when you are part of a race that got every outcome created for your benefit by the government.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
Click to expand...

Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.

Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.


----------



## Joann Stubbs

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
Click to expand...

*The court system seems to be really helping with three squares, clean sheets in prison.  (This is throw back.)  There are many black bros in prison for just about every type of crime, and they did not do it.  Public Defenders are for the most part lazy will get you to plead out a crime.  If you look the sentences handed out are to heavy for the crime committed. Had to edit this.  Not all Bros in prison did not do the crime but I think there are many who did not do the crime..*


----------



## IM2

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?
> 
> 
> 
> So theres a reason to vote for a specific party. Are you stupid or do you not know thats the reason people campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote based on what somebody will give me... that's childish.
Click to expand...


Yes you do. You vote for people who present ideas on policies that are geared toward things that affect your life.


----------



## Joann Stubbs

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
Click to expand...

*I think the New Deal was under FDR back in the 1930s so what does it have with the thread.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
Click to expand...


Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Joann Stubbs said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the New Deal was under FDR back in the 1930s so what does it have with the thread.*
Click to expand...


That was when blacks switched and began voting Democrat.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Cain described the American tax code as “the twenty-first century version of slavery,” despite the fact that people are still enslaved in many parts of the world. Carson has similarly referred to the Affordable Care Act as “slavery.” Meanwhile, Keyes, Cain and Carson all consistently downplay the significance of historical disadvantages or institutionalized racism.



Teach!


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?
> 
> 
> 
> So theres a reason to vote for a specific party. Are you stupid or do you not know thats the reason people campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't vote based on what somebody will give me... that's childish.
Click to expand...

I didnt say you did. Most intelligent people do though. Youre like most idiots. You vote against your own self interests which is why you vote republican.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
Click to expand...


Actually he is 100 percent correct.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
Click to expand...

Of course slavery was the reason the loser confederates choses to leave. Its not funny history. All you have to do is read their articles of secession.  I didnt know you were this ignorant of the facts though I'm not surprised. You never seem to know much.


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


the common offense and general warfare while complaining about general welfare spending for the Poor.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

What exactly do Republicans have to offer Blacks? 

I know.........







If Dems ever get full control again...I mean REAL control....I know where you'll be
Bill & Hillary want you for their Plantation


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
Click to expand...

The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.

*"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Joann Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the New Deal was under FDR back in the 1930s so what does it have with the thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was when blacks switched and began voting Democrat.
Click to expand...


It actually started a little before that but the numbers began increasing during the new deal. I am not going to argue with a white Jew about what blacks who lived before and during the new deal told me.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What exactly do Republicans have to offer Blacks?
> 
> I know.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dems ever get full control again...I mean REAL control....I know where you'll be



We are free. Republicans offer a return to racial segregation.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.
> 
> *"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*
Click to expand...


Don't hurt him with the truth like that A!


----------



## danielpalos

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What exactly do Republicans have to offer Blacks?
> 
> I know.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dems ever get full control again...I mean REAL control....I know where you'll be
> Bill & Hillary want you for their Plantation


what freedom?


----------



## jon_berzerk

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?




life liberty and the pursuit of happiness 

unlike the democrat slave makers


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
Click to expand...

platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.


----------



## Joann Stubbs

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
Click to expand...

*History reports that the reason was a State Rights problem.  There was that problem and they wanted to step around it by dropping out of the Union.  The Slavery thing came during the war.  I will admit that Slavery was a problem when we cut off the Brits and many wanted to stop the importation of slaves but they could not get this written into the Constitution.  I think but not sure of the date they started inporting slaves but I think it was 1803.  Could be wrong. *


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.
> 
> *"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hurt him with the truth like that A!
Click to expand...

That one must have fucked him up pretty badly. He hasnt responded even with something silly in an attempt to deflect.


----------



## danielpalos

the left is willing to, ditch the drug war to fund our don't worry be happy policies!

vote Blue not Red!


----------



## Asclepias

Joann Stubbs said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *History reports that the reason was a State Rights problem.  There was that problem and they wanted to step around it by dropping out of the Union.  The Slavery thing came during the war.  I will admit that Slavery was a problem when we cut off the Brits and many wanted to stop the importation of slaves but they could not get this written into the Constitution.  I think but not sure of the date they started inporting slaves but I think it was 1803.  Could be wrong. *
Click to expand...

1803?  They were bringing the enslaved over here since the 1600's


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
Click to expand...


war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
Click to expand...

no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
Click to expand...



you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
Click to expand...

in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Joann Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *History reports that the reason was a State Rights problem.  There was that problem and they wanted to step around it by dropping out of the Union.  The Slavery thing came during the war.  I will admit that Slavery was a problem when we cut off the Brits and many wanted to stop the importation of slaves but they could not get this written into the Constitution.  I think but not sure of the date they started inporting slaves but I think it was 1803.  Could be wrong. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1803?  They were bringing the enslaved over here since the 1600's
Click to expand...


Black kids with two parents are a lot more successful than whites kids with one parent. Rest is noise.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.
> 
> *"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hurt him with the truth like that A!
Click to expand...


Why are we discussing ancient history? Man do you two feel sorry for yourselves.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
Click to expand...


I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks voted mostly Republican until the New Deal. Democrats started the KKK, Jim Crow, Segregation and were pro slavery. Lincoln, a Republican POTUS went to war to free them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.
> 
> *"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hurt him with the truth like that A!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are we discussing ancient history? Man do you two feel sorry for yourselves.
Click to expand...


Why are we discussing ancient history?  Because you claimed I was reading funny history. Dont be embarrassed you didnt know, just make sure you do better next time.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
Click to expand...

So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Blacks voted republican primarily until the southern strategy.
> 
> Lincoln went to war to keep the union together. He could have given less than a flying fuck about the enslaved. He made that very apparent when he agreed to the Corwin Amendment guaranteeing slavery being legal for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was why the Confederates chose to leave? You read funny history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason we know it was over slavery is because in the Cornerstone Speech they couldnt complete the first sentence of the speech without mentioning slavery.
> 
> *"The new Constitution has put at rest forever all the agitating questions relating to our peculiar institutions—African slavery as it exists among us—the proper status of the negro in our form of civilization. This was the immediate cause of the late rupture and present revolution. Jefferson, in his forecast, had anticipated this, as the “rock upon which the old Union would split.” "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hurt him with the truth like that A!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are we discussing ancient history? Man do you two feel sorry for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are we discussing ancient history?  Because you claimed I was reading funny history. Dont be embarrassed you didnt know, just make sure you do better next time.
Click to expand...


No. Not true at all. Why would I be embarrassed? You and Marc and IM just whine repeatedly like little babies. You’re black. It’s OK. Being black is not a disadvantage and is actually an advantage when playing sports and aging....celebrate don’t hate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could think of some things maybe.. but I'm far from an expert on that,  keeping in context that neither political party offers anything perfect to anyone regardless of color... but I think if you really want to know the answer to this you should find Republicans who are black and ask the question to* them* why they prefer Republicans or conservative and what they think it offers them. Why waste your time asking white people what I believe you consider a black issue?  I really dont believe you would respect any other answer I gave you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
Click to expand...


I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the whites here because you guys claim to be the experts on what blacks need and need to do. That includes our politics. So I ask white republicans have to offer. You can't show me policies which is probably why we would have a problem because what most republicans here claim the party offers blacks is based on an opinion about blacks that is not consistent with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
Click to expand...

No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.


----------



## danielpalos

don't worry; be happy.

vote Blue not Red.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They offer to treat you as human beings. Not white or black. As human beings with equal opportunities. No one can guaranty equal outcomes. You have a lot of anger with you. Sorry for you, I feel. Very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
Click to expand...




Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then thats the reason most Blacks dont vote repub. Not only is that silly view of the world it basically pretends that whites were not granted 400 years of having all the opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
Click to expand...

Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit. 

Besides. Youre not really a Jew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 2nd generation American. 400 yrs? Lol. You have an excuse for everything. Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
Click to expand...


Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.

Why are you so sensitive?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now youre claiming all whites are 2nd generation american?  What made you make a stupid claim like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
Click to expand...

I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about myself. How did you make that leap? Are you drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
Click to expand...


How can you laugh at a computer screen?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was talking about you. I was talking about whites in america. You arent the only white person in america you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
Click to expand...

The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> life liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> unlike the democrat slave makers
> 
> 
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
Click to expand...



do your own research ya kook 

you trolls are always so fucking needy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunce? Come on man. I thought we were friends? A Jew and a Black? Friends don’t insult one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
Click to expand...


OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends dont insult each others intelligence. You knew good and well I was talking about whites as a group yet you came with that silly ass 2nd generation bullshit.
> 
> Besides. Youre not really a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
Click to expand...

Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it was just banter. Can’t we get along? I ll Pick you first for my hoops team. If only blacks are real Jews then 99% of Israel consists of fake Jews. Yikes.
> 
> Why are you so sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
Click to expand...


You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. How could I be sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
Click to expand...

I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> platitudes?  your right wing alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror are not about freedom or happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
Click to expand...

i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you laugh at a computer screen?
> 
> 
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
Click to expand...


Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way I was laughing at you. Is this like a riddle or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
Click to expand...

Whenever it comes within my radius.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK man. Don’t hate me because I am white and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever it comes within my radius.
Click to expand...


Like the humble pie you eat when we debate. He he

All jokes aside. I disagree with you politically and actually on most all topics but you keep it interesting. I am surprised Kav is going to get through. Interesting times.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I feel sorry for you. I would hate to be white and recessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever it comes within my radius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the humble pie you eat when we debate. He he
> 
> All jokes aside. I disagree with you politically and actually on most all topics but you keep it interesting. I am surprised Kav is going to get through. Interesting times.
Click to expand...

I like how you try hard to turn soul crushing defeat into a victory for yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told everyone that Kav was going to get confirmed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do? Oh. Thank you. You always complain how you don’t have what I have because I am white. Me thinks you be wanting to be white like moi? Maybe you can use some white out?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever it comes within my radius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the humble pie you eat when we debate. He he
> 
> All jokes aside. I disagree with you politically and actually on most all topics but you keep it interesting. I am surprised Kav is going to get through. Interesting times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you try hard to turn soul crushing defeat into a victory for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told everyone that Kav was going to get confirmed 2 weeks ago.
Click to expand...


I don’t have a soul. Cannot have a soul crushing defeat. So you agreed with me that the additional FBI investigation was pointless?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never complained about anything. I just pointed out that you need a head start via white privilege in order to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever it comes within my radius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the humble pie you eat when we debate. He he
> 
> All jokes aside. I disagree with you politically and actually on most all topics but you keep it interesting. I am surprised Kav is going to get through. Interesting times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you try hard to turn soul crushing defeat into a victory for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told everyone that Kav was going to get confirmed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a soul. Cannot have a soul crushing defeat. So you agreed with me that the additional FBI investigation was pointless?
Click to expand...

No I didnt agree with you. I just knew that no matter what they came back with repubs were still going to vote him in.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Cool. Thanks man. Do you like pie?
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever it comes within my radius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the humble pie you eat when we debate. He he
> 
> All jokes aside. I disagree with you politically and actually on most all topics but you keep it interesting. I am surprised Kav is going to get through. Interesting times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you try hard to turn soul crushing defeat into a victory for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told everyone that Kav was going to get confirmed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a soul. Cannot have a soul crushing defeat. So you agreed with me that the additional FBI investigation was pointless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didnt agree with you. I just knew that no matter what they came back with repubs were still going to vote him in.
Click to expand...


If the FBI found that Kav did it he d still be voted it? Oh....

Funny how the MN PD refuses to investigate the Ellison allegations? Crazy times.


----------



## GWV5903

IM2 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t, all they’ve done is offer you and all minority’s an excuse to claim victim hood, no opportunities exist when you’re claiming victim status. I could careless what your ethnicity is, I’m looking at your work ethic, character, integrity, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concern yourself with your own work ethic, character, integrity, etc white man... The only people playing victim is whites.
Click to expand...


You sit on this forum day in and day out complaining that White America mistreats Blacks, how do you come up with Whites are playing the victim? 

You’re constantly stating that Whitey is taking advantage of your rights because you’re Black, reality is perfectly clear, you play the poor Negro Victim because Whitey is so evil to your poor Black Ass. Why don’t you stand up and look in the mirror and see what the real problem is, it’s right there in the reflection, it’s your dumb lazy ass cry baby crap. 

We talk about racism likes it’s 1920, it’s no where close to the Segregationist past, you need to grow the f'ck up and act like a man, instead you blame Whitey, get the f'ck off of this forum...


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> war crimes which one you mean like the ones that obama committed ya kook
> 
> 
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
Click to expand...



no you didnt 

if you had you retard 

you would know how stupid your socialism comment is 

like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no; i mean the socialism on a national basis the right complains we need, but refuse to pay for with appropriate, wartime tax rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> 
> if you had you retard
> 
> you would know how stupid your socialism comment is
> 
> like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism
Click to expand...

Yes, I did.  We are discussing forms of social-ism.  You merely resort to special pleading and the attendant, fallacy of composition.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Is anyone trying to recruit you? Truthfully, Hillary has the most to offer blacks. She is very concerned about the black community, as demonstrated in how her and Bill raised all that money and saved Haiti. When she runs again, I’m sure she will focus specifically on the black community after her win. [emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dblack

I would like to hope that Republicans would reject corporatism and not over blacks anything besides what they offer everyone else.


----------



## danielpalos

...excuses instead of results.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> ...excuses instead of results.


----------



## danielpalos

socialism should merely use Capitalism, for _all_ of its worth in modern times.


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have  profound misunderstanding of socialism ya leftist kook
> 
> 
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> 
> if you had you retard
> 
> you would know how stupid your socialism comment is
> 
> like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  We are discussing forms of social-ism.  You merely resort to special pleading and the attendant, fallacy of composition.
Click to expand...



--LOL 

nice try kook 

you obviously do not understand what you claim to champion


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> in what way?  the right wing has no understanding of their own policies because their republican doctrine doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> 
> if you had you retard
> 
> you would know how stupid your socialism comment is
> 
> like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  We are discussing forms of social-ism.  You merely resort to special pleading and the attendant, fallacy of composition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> nice try kook
> 
> you obviously do not understand what you claim to champion
Click to expand...

you don't know what you are talking and Must resort to fallacy to Prove it.


----------



## IM2

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t, all they’ve done is offer you and all minority’s an excuse to claim victim hood, no opportunities exist when you’re claiming victim status. I could careless what your ethnicity is, I’m looking at your work ethic, character, integrity, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concern yourself with your own work ethic, character, integrity, etc white man... The only people playing victim is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sit on this forum day in and day out complaining that White America mistreats Blacks, how do you come up with Whites are playing the victim?
> 
> You’re constantly stating that Whitey is taking advantage of your rights because you’re Black, reality is perfectly clear, you play the poor Negro Victim because Whitey is so evil to your poor Black Ass. Why don’t you stand up and look in the mirror and see what the real problem is, it’s right there in the reflection, it’s your dumb lazy ass cry baby crap.
> 
> We talk about racism likes it’s 1920, it’s no where close to the Segregationist past, you need to grow the f'ck up and act like a man, instead you blame Whitey, get the f'ck off of this forum...
Click to expand...


I am going to blame whitey because whitey caused the problem. And unlike your stupid, uneducated, illiterate white racist ass, I can prove what I say.

*The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters*

The racial wealth gap is reinforced by federal policies that largely operate to increase wealth for those who already possess significant assets. The Corporation for Enterprise Development finds that more than half of the $400 billion provided annually in federal asset-building subsidies—policies intended to promote homeownership, retirement savings, economic investment and access to college—flow to the wealthiest 5 percent of taxpaying households.5 Meanwhile, the bottom 60 percent of taxpayers receive only 4 percent of these benefits and the bottom 20 percent of taxpayers receive almost nothing. Black and Latino households are disproportionately among those receiving little or no benefit. Unless key policies are restructured, the racial wealth gap—and wealth inequality in general—will continue to grow.

*Whitey made these federal policies.*

Lower homeownership rates among Blacks and Latinos have many roots, ranging from lasting legacies of past policies to disparate access to real estate ownership. The National Housing Act of 1934, for example, redlined entire Black neighborhoods, marking them as bad credit risks and effectively discouraging lending in these areas, even as Black home buyers continued to be excluded from white neighborhoods. While redlining was officially outlawed by the Fair Housing Act of 1968, its impact in the form of residential segregation patterns persists with households of color more likely to live in neighborhoods characterized by higher poverty rates, lower home values, and a declining infrastructure compared to neighborhoods inhabited predominantly by white residents.

Discriminatory lending practices persist to this day. When households of color access mortgages, they are more often underwritten by higher interest rates.11 Mainstream lending institutions were deeply implicated in discriminatory lending: in 2012 Wells Fargo Bank admitted that they steered thousands of Black and Latino borrowers into subprime mortgages when non-Hispanic white borrowers with similar credit profiles received prime loans.12 In addition, the proliferation of high-cost credit options such as payday lenders in many neighborhoods of color, combined with the scarcity of banks and credit unions, is another likely contributor to weak credit. The fact that Black and Latino families are more likely to have taken on subprime mortgages in recent years contributed significantly to the devastating impact of the housing collapse that began in 2006. 

*Whitey created these discriminatory lending practices.*

Public policy decisions are critical to understanding why Latinos and Blacks are less likely to have completed a four-year college degree than whites, as well as why Latino and Black graduates build less wealth as a result of their degrees. Educational inequities have deep historical roots in policies that prohibited slaves from learning to read and the century of substandard “separate but equal” educational facilities that followed, leaving many students of color poorly prepared for college. These past educational inequities matter today because parents’ educational level—as well as family incomes and wealth itself—significantly predict children’s educational success across their lifetimes.17 At the same time, contemporary policy choices, from the retreat from integration in K-12 education to the declining public support for affordable higher education, shape the educational opportunities available to youth of color who are more likely to need financial support for college, thereby contributing to the existing racial wealth gap. 

Disparities in education begin early in the lives of children in the U.S. and current education policies often foster inequities. 18 The policy decision not to invest in quality preschool education for all young people sets the stage for racial disparities that persist throughout the educational system from K-12 to higher education. While quality K-12 education is essential for college readiness, residential segregation leaves many Black and Latino students, particularly those from low-income families, concentrated in low-quality, under-resourced schools. As policy has shifted away from efforts to integrate public education that prevailed after the Brown v. Board of Education Supreme Court decision in 1954, research has documented dramatic increases in segregation, with Black and Latino students increasingly attending the same schools.19 Predominantly Black and Latino schools spend less per student than predominantly white schools, a disparity that is only partly accounted for by the different property-tax bases of school districts creating a highly unequal educational system across the country.

*Whitey made these policies.*

American households derive much of their economic security from the labor market, with earned income, employer-provided health coverage, paid leave, and workplace retirement plans offering greater opportunities to build wealth for the employees who have access. The greater a household’s income, for example, the more money household members have to save and invest. Meanwhile if an employer provides an affordable health insurance plan, employees often spend less than if they had to purchase their own coverage or risk incurring substantial medical expenses that can drain wealth. Pensions and 401(k)-type plans with an employer contribution offer a mechanism for employers to contribute directly to household wealth, adding to retirement savings. Yet labor markets are one of the primary drivers of the racial wealth gap, accounting for 20 percent of its growth in the last 25 years.23 In addition, unemployment, which causes many families to draw on and deplete their assets, explains an additional 9 percent of the growth in the racial wealth gap. 

Disparities in labor market outcomes arise from a variety of sources, including employment discrimination, lack of geographic access to jobs, and disparate social capital. Income disparities affect both current consumption and wealth building opportunities. Median Black and Latino families have lower incomes than white families: while the typical white family makes $50,400 a year, the typical Latino family makes just $36,840 and the typical Black family has an annual income of only $32,028 (see Figure 14). 

*Whitey created these disparities.*

Racial and ethnic inequality in American labor markets was codified and maintained by law for much of U.S. history. It was not until the Civil Rights Act of 1964 that federal law prohibited job discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, and national origin. Yet public policy decisions—from the enduring exclusion of certain job categories to the protections of the Fair Labor Standards Act to immigration laws that inhibit workers from exercising their full rights in the workplace—continue to shape the U.S. labor market in ways that systematically disadvantage Blacks and Latinos, helping to explain why people of color bring in lower incomes and receive lower wealth returns than white families. 

For most Americans, the vast majority of income comes from a paycheck. Black and Latino workers are not only paid less, but are also more likely to be employed in jobs that fail to offer key benefits such as health coverage, paid leave, or retirement plans. The disparity in benefits helps to explain why families of color accrue less of a return on each dollar of wealth earned than white families: Blacks and Latinos are more likely to pay for necessities like health care out-of-pocket and therefore, to have less to save and invest for the future. This also means that households of color are more likely to miss out on the tax incentives and wealth-building vehicles provided by employer benefits 

Why don’t Black and Latino workers simply move into better-paying jobs? The lower rates of college degree completion discussed previously is one important factor. However, white workers with and without college degrees out-earn their Black and Latino counterparts with similar levels of education. The persistence of job discrimination is a critical part of the explanation for the lower incomes of Black and Latino workers.

*Whitey codified the laws and continues practicing pay discrimination.*

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters

Learn to read more than cartoons  prick. Because I can show you more. We blame whitey for what whitey has done. And no one gives a damn if we don't live during segregation bitch. There is no satisfaction until this shit completely ends. There is no such thing as being happy because it happens less than it used to.

So just be quiet and understand that no one is going to listen to the white man because everything your ass has was handed to you by the government. The problem is you. So when you see that man in the mirror understand that what whitey sowed he will now reap.


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> do your own research ya kook
> 
> you trolls are always so fucking needy
> 
> 
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> 
> if you had you retard
> 
> you would know how stupid your socialism comment is
> 
> like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  We are discussing forms of social-ism.  You merely resort to special pleading and the attendant, fallacy of composition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> nice try kook
> 
> you obviously do not understand what you claim to champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking and Must resort to fallacy to Prove it.
Click to expand...


i dont give a damn what you l think ya leftist kook 

im not here to be your friend or mentor 

in fact i could care less if you are alive or not 

so go fuck yourself troll


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews start their own businesses and people come to them.
> Stop the dependency bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
Click to expand...

Jews have proven to be sheep when they are persecuted. Blacks would never just walk into the gas chamber.


----------



## sealybobo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Why do blacks need to be offered anything?


Because whites need to even the playing field. When we know white hiring managers aren’t hiring or promoting blacks republicans have to explain how their going to get rid of the racism


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have proven to be sheep when they are persecuted. Blacks would never just walk into the gas chamber.
Click to expand...

*There use to be a lot of lay round blks but more hussle now.  There is a Bro in the Old District in New Orleans  sells water make a cool 55 k a year. Like he said no overhead cost.*


----------



## ninja007

democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i did my own research; You don't know what You are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> 
> if you had you retard
> 
> you would know how stupid your socialism comment is
> 
> like i said you have a profound misunderstanding of socialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did.  We are discussing forms of social-ism.  You merely resort to special pleading and the attendant, fallacy of composition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> nice try kook
> 
> you obviously do not understand what you claim to champion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't know what you are talking and Must resort to fallacy to Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont give a damn what you l think ya leftist kook
> 
> im not here to be your friend or mentor
> 
> in fact i could care less if you are alive or not
> 
> so go fuck yourself troll
Click to expand...

thanks for proving my Point and my Argument, Right Winger.


----------



## danielpalos

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
Click to expand...

i resort to the fewest fallacies, it is a goal.


----------



## danielpalos

ninja007 said:


> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....


all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
Click to expand...

Official poVerty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews don't shoot one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have proven to be sheep when they are persecuted. Blacks would never just walk into the gas chamber.
Click to expand...


Ignorant comment. They were without weapons and many fought back. Mostly, women, children and old people were killed easily. You're just trolling now as you lost the debate yet again.


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Official poVerty.
Click to expand...

all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.

unlike the Rich who are.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Official poVerty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
Click to expand...


The tiny ship was tossed.


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Official poVerty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tiny ship was tossed.
Click to expand...

the liner got corporate welfare and the ceo got to keep his multi-million dollar bonus.


----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....



Yeah right,. that's why the majority of welfare recipients are white. Furthermore the government, regardless of party, has given whites handouts since 1776.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats promise welfare and handouts to the blacks for 40 years to keep them voting for them. Libs have almost thrown out their usage for blacks; since its been Latinos, the dead, muslims etc... gays, transgenders.....
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Official poVerty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tiny ship was tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the liner got corporate welfare and the ceo got to keep his multi-million dollar bonus.
Click to expand...


And his wife?


----------



## IM2

Dan Stubbs said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
Click to expand...


STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing has, is socialism on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Official poVerty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tiny ship was tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the liner got corporate welfare and the ceo got to keep his multi-million dollar bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And his wife?
Click to expand...

not sure; but, she should have recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed in our first world economy.  it is the stop loss.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official poVerty.
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tiny ship was tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the liner got corporate welfare and the ceo got to keep his multi-million dollar bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And his wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure; but, she should have recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed in our first world economy.  it is the stop loss.
Click to expand...


On a desert isle?


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the right wing does is, "blame the Poor", the Poor really are, not capitally worth it under Capitalism.
> 
> unlike the Rich who are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny ship was tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the liner got corporate welfare and the ceo got to keep his multi-million dollar bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And his wife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure; but, she should have recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed in our first world economy.  it is the stop loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a desert isle?
Click to expand...

thank goodness for modern times.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
Click to expand...

They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
Click to expand...

why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
Click to expand...


Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
Click to expand...

a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
Click to expand...

White men were handed everything from the government?


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
Click to expand...


And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
Click to expand...

 News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
Click to expand...

Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
Click to expand...


That is what I said. And I can start with the headright program in the 1600's to support my words.


----------



## Flash

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
Click to expand...



Blacks don't want jobs.  They want welfare.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
Click to expand...


No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want jobs.  They want welfare.
Click to expand...


I guess that is why 61 percent of welfare recipients are white.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
Click to expand...

Yes there are. You chose to ignore.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
Click to expand...

If that were true, the unemployment rate would be much higher.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are. You chose to ignore.
Click to expand...


No, I'm black and know that what you said is just not so.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
Click to expand...

White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want jobs.  They want welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why 61 percent of welfare recipients are white.
Click to expand...



No Moon Bat is more like 50-50 but since the Negroes are only 11% of the population then that means they are the welfare queens.  It would even be less for Whites but a lot of Hispanics are considered not Black.

The idiot Blacks voted for that piece of shit Obama that gave them increased poverty, decreased family income and dismal economic growth but also gave them more welfare, Obamaphones and filthy ass heath care subsidies.  Negroes voted that welfare ticket.  Despicable, isn't it?


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't want jobs.  They want welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is why 61 percent of welfare recipients are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Moon Bat is more like 50-50 but since the Negroes are only 11% of the population then that means they are the welfare queens.  It would even be less for Whites but a lot of Hispanics are considered not Black.
> 
> The idiot Blacks voted for that piece of shit Obama that gave them increased poverty, decreased family income and dismal economic growth but also gave them more welfare, Obamaphones and filthy ass heath care subsidies.  Negroes voted that welfare ticket.  Despicable, isn't it?
Click to expand...


No, it's 61 percent white. Don't blame Hispanics. White culture was built on forcing others to do their work for them. You're lazy and shiftless but want to project your weaknesses on others while pretending to be superior.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are. You chose to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm black and know that what you said is just not so.
Click to expand...

I don’t care if your purple. You know every black person?


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
Click to expand...

You’re full of shit, but what else is new.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
Click to expand...

All laws are equal


----------



## dave p

Lots of folks from t


IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I said. And I can start with the headright program in the 1600's to support my words.
Click to expand...

 lots of folks from the 1600’s looking for jobs?


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re full of shit, but what else is new.
Click to expand...

Dont get upset over the facts. Instead of getting upset get a better argument.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All laws are equal
Click to expand...

Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.7% unemployment is what Blacks can get when the Democrats are not in power.
> 
> It ain't a welfare check but good nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re full of shit, but what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset over the facts. Instead of getting upset get a better argument.
Click to expand...

I’m not upset. You have given no facts.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Same as I got or had.  Funny how life is like that.  I just got out and worked my butt off.  The reward is there all you have to do is work towards your goals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
Click to expand...

I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re full of shit, but what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset over the facts. Instead of getting upset get a better argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not upset. You have given no facts.
Click to expand...

Obviously you are upset. You had nothing to dispute the facts except to get frustrated and angry.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. I worked for 43 years and I don't listen to white men who were handed everything by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
Click to expand...

You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> 
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re full of shit, but what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset over the facts. Instead of getting upset get a better argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not upset. You have given no facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you are upset. You had nothing to dispute the facts except to get frustrated and angry.
Click to expand...

You have no facts. Just an opinion. I would need to care about the subject or person to get upset, I don’t.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
Click to expand...

I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> 
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.
Click to expand...

I said you do need and have training wheels. See this post.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you do need and have training wheels. See this post.
Click to expand...

And you are wrong. See my post. You have no idea what I do, where I live, and where I come from. You use your victimhood as a liscense to Hate others, project your ignorance and generalize those that you don’t know. You are the epitome of ignorance and bigotry. It’s fun to watch you spin and try to be intellectual. You say an opinion then blame others for getting upset and then try to claim your opinion as fact. The entire community here knows you’re a joke.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you do need and have training wheels. See this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are wrong. See my post. You have no idea what I do, where I live, and where I come from. You use your victimhood as a liscense to Hate others, project your ignorance and generalize those that you don’t know. You are the epitome of ignorance and bigotry. It’s fun to watch you spin and try to be intellectual. You say an opinion then blame others for getting upset and then try to claim your opinion as fact. The entire community here knows you’re a joke.
Click to expand...

I know youre white boy that needs training wheels and a headstart. You can deny it all you want to but you give it away. I bet you wish you knew how I know dont you?


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men were handed everything from the government?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
Click to expand...

All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are plenty of racist whites out there who won't hire blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are. You chose to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm black and know that what you said is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care if your purple. You know every black person?
Click to expand...


Yeah. I know, you are colorblind. You see dunce cap, you argue based on opinion.








You demand quantifiable evidence but so you are white and feel tat you are entitled to just run you mouth off with no proof.

The facts show there are not that many black owned business. The facts show that most black owned businesses are sole proprietorships unable to hire outside of family. The facts show there are not many minorities who are in positions to hire and fire. So the facts show there are not plenty of blacks who are so racist they don't want to work for whites and hat is why blacks have double the unemployment of whites.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> 
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you do need and have training wheels. See this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are wrong. See my post. You have no idea what I do, where I live, and where I come from. You use your victimhood as a liscense to Hate others, project your ignorance and generalize those that you don’t know. You are the epitome of ignorance and bigotry. It’s fun to watch you spin and try to be intellectual. You say an opinion then blame others for getting upset and then try to claim your opinion as fact. The entire community here knows you’re a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know youre white boy that needs training wheels and a headstart. You can deny it all you want to but you give it away. I bet you wish you knew how I know dont you?
Click to expand...

Yes I’m white. Big deal.  I’ve had no headstart.  You on the other hand have had multipleZ Please tell me how you know something that isn’t true? This should be fun.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> 
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
Click to expand...

You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation gives you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. The government made laws specifically designed to benefit white boys while holding everyone else back.  So basically a double whammy.
> 
> 
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
Click to expand...


All the laws aren't followed and you need that to happen.


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Please give me your quantified numbers. There are plenty of racist blacks that won’t work for white people. Your victimhood is very old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there are. You chose to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm black and know that what you said is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care if your purple. You know every black person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I know, you are colorblind. You see dunce cap, you argue based on opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demand quantifiable evidence but so you are white and feel tat you are entitled to just run you mouth off with no proof.
> 
> The facts show there are not that many black owned business. The facts show that most black owned businesses are sole proprietorships unable to hire outside of family. The facts show there are not many minorities who are in positions to hire and fire. So the facts show there are not plenty of blacks who are so racist they don't want to work for whites and hat is why blacks have double the unemployment of whites.
Click to expand...

Nice defection. It means nothing as most of your posts. Poor little victim troll. You are on ignore for being a lying  waste of time.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> I need and have no training wheels. See previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you do need and have training wheels. See this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are wrong. See my post. You have no idea what I do, where I live, and where I come from. You use your victimhood as a liscense to Hate others, project your ignorance and generalize those that you don’t know. You are the epitome of ignorance and bigotry. It’s fun to watch you spin and try to be intellectual. You say an opinion then blame others for getting upset and then try to claim your opinion as fact. The entire community here knows you’re a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know youre white boy that needs training wheels and a headstart. You can deny it all you want to but you give it away. I bet you wish you knew how I know dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I’m white. Big deal.  I’ve had no headstart.  You on the other hand have had multipleZ Please tell me how you know something that isn’t true? This should be fun.
Click to expand...


You've had every headstart that can be.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. And there are not plenty of racist blacks who will refuse a job just because they have to work for whites. Your gaslighting doesn't work son.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are. You chose to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm black and know that what you said is just not so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care if your purple. You know every black person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I know, you are colorblind. You see dunce cap, you argue based on opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demand quantifiable evidence but so you are white and feel tat you are entitled to just run you mouth off with no proof.
> 
> The facts show there are not that many black owned business. The facts show that most black owned businesses are sole proprietorships unable to hire outside of family. The facts show there are not many minorities who are in positions to hire and fire. So the facts show there are not plenty of blacks who are so racist they don't want to work for whites and hat is why blacks have double the unemployment of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice defection. It means nothing as most of your posts. Poor little victim troll. You are on ignore for being a lying  waste of time.
Click to expand...


 You just got your ass busted up again. That's why you run.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> All laws are equal
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation give you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.
Click to expand...

Thank you for showing both your unabashed racism and your ignorance. I have no insecurity complex. I have two great houses, a boat and don’t have to budget for anything. A neophyte like you is simply an amusement for me to watch. I made no laws. You are so incapable of making something of yourself you need laws to not only lift you up but punish others at the same time. You, my racist plebe are superior to no one.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people save most of the jobs for their non qualified friends and relatives.  Thats why the Black unemployment rate is always higher than the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re full of shit, but what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get upset over the facts. Instead of getting upset get a better argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not upset. You have given no facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you are upset. You had nothing to dispute the facts except to get frustrated and angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no facts. Just an opinion. I would need to care about the subject or person to get upset, I don’t.
Click to expand...


I bet he has more facts than you do.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation give you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing both your unabashed racism and your ignorance. I have no insecurity complex. I have two great houses, a boat and don’t have to budget for anything. A neophyte like you is simply an amusement for me to watch. I made no laws. You are so incapable of making something of yourself you need laws to not only lift you up but punish others at the same time. You, my racist plebe are superior to no one.
Click to expand...


And this is the delusion whites like you live under.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that has nothing to do with you white boys needing training wheels and a massive 400 year head start.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation give you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing both your unabashed racism and your ignorance. I have no insecurity complex. I have two great houses, a boat and don’t have to budget for anything. A neophyte like you is simply an amusement for me to watch. I made no laws. You are so incapable of making something of yourself you need laws to not only lift you up but punish others at the same time. You, my racist plebe are superior to no one.
Click to expand...

Now youre trying to convince me. 

 A person that really has that wouldnt waste time trying to convince me. Its kind of amusing and flattering how you seek my validation but sorry I dont believe you. Youre just another recessive white boy battling an insecurity complex.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not 400 years old. I need no training wheels. It is you that is asking for training wheels, a life jacket and a safety net.
> 
> 
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation give you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing both your unabashed racism and your ignorance. I have no insecurity complex. I have two great houses, a boat and don’t have to budget for anything. A neophyte like you is simply an amusement for me to watch. I made no laws. You are so incapable of making something of yourself you need laws to not only lift you up but punish others at the same time. You, my racist plebe are superior to no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre trying to convince me.
> 
> A person that really has that wouldnt waste time trying to convince me. Its kind of amusing and flattering how you seek my validation but sorry I dont believe you. Youre just another recessive white boy battling an insecurity complex.
Click to expand...

I don’t need your validation. If you think that is what I want you’re dumber than I thought. Youre disbelieve doesn’t change the validity of my statement. Anyone that posts the way you do is either ignorant or a paid troll or both . Either way, I have wasted way too much time on you. Goodbye trolls and ignorant assholes go on ignore.


----------



## IM2

davep runs away crying about trolls every time he gets beat down in debate.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need training wheels even today and yes whites were here 400 years ago. Thats why you guys had to make laws to help yourself. You were afraid of what would happen if there was a level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> All the laws are equal. As opposed to you, I need nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need assistance due to your problematic and recessive genes. Your fear of genetic annihilation give you an insecurity complex. This is why you had to make laws to keep your women from having sex with your genetic superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing both your unabashed racism and your ignorance. I have no insecurity complex. I have two great houses, a boat and don’t have to budget for anything. A neophyte like you is simply an amusement for me to watch. I made no laws. You are so incapable of making something of yourself you need laws to not only lift you up but punish others at the same time. You, my racist plebe are superior to no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre trying to convince me.
> 
> A person that really has that wouldnt waste time trying to convince me. Its kind of amusing and flattering how you seek my validation but sorry I dont believe you. Youre just another recessive white boy battling an insecurity complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need your validation. If you think that is what foingnon you’re dumber than I thought. Yiure disbelieve doesn’t change the validity of my statement. Anyone that posts the way you do is either ignorant or a paid troll or both . Either way, I have wasted way too much time on you. Goodbye trolls and ignorant assholes go on ignore.
Click to expand...

Obviously you need my validation. You just tried your hardest to impress me. by claiming you have two houses. Why else would you tell me that random info? I dont care if you did have two houses (which I know you dont) but it doesnt make a difference.  Youre still just another white boy suffering from recessive gene anxiety.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. The Black unemployment rate is higher than 3.7%  Thats the national unemployment rate.
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
Click to expand...

why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should find jobs. There are plenty out there.
> 
> 
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
Click to expand...

Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why Any homelessness in alleged Right to Work States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
Click to expand...

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence. 

solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laziness, mental issues disabilities. What’s your point?
> 
> 
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
Click to expand...

On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage attracts more Labor.
> 
> 
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
Click to expand...

we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> News flash. That won’t fix it. So you are saying it’s laziness.
> 
> 
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
Click to expand...

The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?





1. We will treat you like adults, and not children who need their hands held.

2. Better jobs and wages.

3. Law and order.

4. a better America to live in.

5. Better guns for the disproportionate number of blacks in the military.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not?  capitalism works.  higher pay attracts more labor. there is no unemployment only underpayment.
> 
> 
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
Click to expand...

Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Market dictates why can be paid. A $15 minimum wage makes no sense. Do you really think that will help?
> 
> 
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
Click to expand...

It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by equivalence.
> 
> solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through compensation for simply being unemployed; ensures capital still circulates in our economy.  And, acts as that form of automatic stabilizer on our economy.
> 
> 
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
Click to expand...

we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.

there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
Click to expand...

You are having two conversations with yourself.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one side yes. However cost of service, goods go up this taking away the purchase power. Some jobs just aren’t worth that money. Period. Anyone that wants to ignore the market valuation of said labor isn’t looking at the whole picture. Entry level jobs are just that. How did anyone come up with $15? The thought of such a plan is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
Click to expand...

Minimum wage is a starting wage not one to be considered the standard.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
Click to expand...

i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we should be losing low wage jobs.  why subsidize capitalists through substandard wages.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  how did the private sector, come up with their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum wage is a starting wage not one to be considered the standard.
Click to expand...

yes; the goalposts merely need to be fixed at fifteen an hour, minimum.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> 
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
Click to expand...

You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market comes up with the numbers. Burger flipping is only worth so much. Social services don’t even come into play since they are artificial.
> 
> 
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum wage is a starting wage not one to be considered the standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; the goalposts merely need to be fixed at fifteen an hour, minimum.
Click to expand...

Why 15 why not 18 , 20, 8?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government merely fixes the Goalposts.  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.   your inflation canard is simply that.  Labor needs an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
Click to expand...

social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> 
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
Click to expand...

Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t a Cunard. The government is the Cunard. Do you really think cost of goods and services won’t go up? Why is a fry cook making $1 hamburgers worth $15? Labor does not need an institutional upward pressure in labor. More taxes does not create more demand. More taxes created higher expenses thus making your earning potential less.
> 
> 
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
Click to expand...

Out of curisoity , what is your profession?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> 
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
Click to expand...

only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a first world economy and minimum wage labor has to contribute to our economy.
> 
> there is no need to subsidize capitalists for employing Labor.
> 
> 
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curisoity , what is your profession?
Click to expand...

does it matter?   i am not the one resorting to the most fallacies.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curisoity , what is your profession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it matter?   i am not the one resorting to the most fallacies.
Click to expand...

Whatever that means. You state you understand economics, you obviously don’t. I was asking to see what your training was in regards to economics.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
Click to expand...

The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curisoity , what is your profession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it matter?   i am not the one resorting to the most fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever that means. You state you understand economics, you obviously don’t. I was asking to see what your training was in regards to economics.
Click to expand...

the fewest fallacies.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
Click to expand...

stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> 
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
Click to expand...

I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> 
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
Click to expand...

yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Jobs and The American Dream, next!

PS: Not necessarily  Republicans, but Trump and all Americans.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> 
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
Click to expand...

We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.


----------



## Freiheit

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a career, and business*es*.  And no one ever gave me a dime.  Now tell me why you can't have a career, or a business unless some one offers one to you.  No one offered to put the man that opened his business downtown anything.  He saw an opportunity and grabbed it.  Tell me what is holding *you* back.  What white Republican boogyman is going to prevent you from opening a business?  Who is preventing you from succeeding?  I am white, female and Republican.  What have I done to prevent you from making something of yourself?
> Name the Repub that is suppressing your desire to make it big, and I'll offer to kick his ass for you.  Other than that, your success depends on your desire to be successful.  No one is obligated to offer anyone anything.  You are what you make of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me why you are stupid enough to think I have not had any of these things? I am asking what the republican party has to offer because you pricks keep telling us how we should leave the democratic party. I don't need your advice about how to make it.
Click to expand...

Why not put it the other way what do blacks have to offer republicans?  When a situation is win win it truley is a winner.


----------



## MaryL

Why does it matter?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
Click to expand...

then, no cuts to social services.

social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing? Please try and stay in the subject of cost vs market and spending. You change your narrative when you can’t back up your statements. Please provide quantifiable data.
> 
> 
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
Click to expand...

Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop whining about the cost of social services if you don't want to pay fifteen an hour, right wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
Click to expand...

higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not whining about the cost.  I simply stated that has nothing to do with market value, which it doesn’t. Stop changing your narrative. You got caught talking out of your ass now you can’t reel it back in. Please use logic and economic fate to support why $15 an hour makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does; we should not be subsidizing capitalists for making their profit off of labor if the right wing is going to complain about the cost of social services; which would be less necessary with higher paid labor.
> 
> 
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
Click to expand...

yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren’t complaining about the cost of social services. How are we subsidizing the companies? How does $15 an hour make what you claim go away? You can’t answer the basic question. You can defend your stance. Every company makes a a profit otherwise they go bankrupt and all the employees lose their jobs. Please try to articulate the reasons this would make sense. Since you understand economics this should be very easy. Let me save you time and future embarrassment. You can’t explain, since you don’t understand economics. You have a couple talking points that sound good to you and your friends but don’t hold water in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
Click to expand...

15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Why should Republicans offer anything to blacks that is not already offered to everyone else?

Rather than what do the Republicans have to offer blacks, a racist statement, you should ask why have the Democrats worked so hard to make blacks slaves of the taxpayer?

Other than destroying blacks, what have any of these race baiters done FOR blacks instead of TO blacks?

President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth

Why do they work so hard to convince blacks that they are unworthy and NEED them in order to survive?  Why do they make them feel so worthless and needy?

Why don't they reverse course and begin telling blacks how much they are worth and that they can accomplish and do anything in the world?  Why don't they tell the women to quit sharing their bed with gang bangers and drug pushers killing and poisoning blacks?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison. hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services. it seems simple, to me. why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages? higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.



The ignorance behind your "demand" renders anything you post boring and senseless.  Weeks ago I posted several questions to you which you either refuse to answer because that would reveal you know you are making a nonsense demand, or you're just ignorant.  Which one is it?


----------



## Indeependent

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Republicans offer anything to blacks that is not already offered to everyone else?
> 
> Rather than what do the Republicans have to offer blacks, a racist statement, you should ask why have the Democrats worked so hard to make blacks slaves of the taxpayer?
> 
> Other than destroying blacks, what have any of these race baiters done FOR blacks instead of TO blacks?
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Why do they work so hard to convince blacks that they are unworthy and NEED them in order to survive?  Why do they make them feel so worthless and needy?
> 
> Why don't they reverse course and begin telling blacks how much they are worth and that they can accomplish and do anything in the world?  Why don't they tell the women to quit sharing their bed with gang bangers and drug pushers killing and poisoning blacks?
Click to expand...

Because that's the way, uh-huh, uh-huh, Blacks like it!


----------



## Asclepias

Freiheit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a career, and business*es*.  And no one ever gave me a dime.  Now tell me why you can't have a career, or a business unless some one offers one to you.  No one offered to put the man that opened his business downtown anything.  He saw an opportunity and grabbed it.  Tell me what is holding *you* back.  What white Republican boogyman is going to prevent you from opening a business?  Who is preventing you from succeeding?  I am white, female and Republican.  What have I done to prevent you from making something of yourself?
> Name the Repub that is suppressing your desire to make it big, and I'll offer to kick his ass for you.  Other than that, your success depends on your desire to be successful.  No one is obligated to offer anyone anything.  You are what you make of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me why you are stupid enough to think I have not had any of these things? I am asking what the republican party has to offer because you pricks keep telling us how we should leave the democratic party. I don't need your advice about how to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not put it the other way what do blacks have to offer republicans?  When a situation is win win it truley is a winner.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty easy and you must be stupid if you couldnt figure it out on your own. Blacks can offer votes.  However that will never happen until all racists are euthanized and removed from the GOP.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison.  hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services.  it seems simple, to me.  why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages?  higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
Click to expand...

even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison. hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services. it seems simple, to me. why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages? higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance behind your "demand" renders anything you post boring and senseless.  Weeks ago I posted several questions to you which you either refuse to answer because that would reveal you know you are making a nonsense demand, or you're just ignorant.  Which one is it?
Click to expand...

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  you have nothing but fallacy.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison. hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services. it seems simple, to me. why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages? higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance behind your "demand" renders anything you post boring and senseless.  Weeks ago I posted several questions to you which you either refuse to answer because that would reveal you know you are making a nonsense demand, or you're just ignorant.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  you have nothing but fallacy.
Click to expand...


More diversion.  Afraid to answer a couple of simple questions.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.
Click to expand...


Costs associated with living in any state in America often make no sense. My mother, who is 86 years old sold her home in Kansas this summer and relocated to California to live with me. Her property taxes on her home in that little one horse town were 9,000 a year, and  my property taxes on my home out here are 6,000.


----------



## katsteve2012

MarcATL said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
Click to expand...


Obviously it's the short version of a  term that the safety  of  an anonymous forum gives him the courage to say.

It is humorous how an ignorant fool shows what they really
are when repeatedly asked to clarify a stupid statement.

This forum is the best free comedy show in the universe.


----------



## katsteve2012

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not better at basketball?
> View attachment 220450
> 
> 
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
Click to expand...


 There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.

Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?

No.

Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are having two conversations with yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
Click to expand...


The only "special pleading" from you is eerily "free massage" related.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere. I lived/live in a dem city and I have all that.  You just have to keep the racists from trying to take it from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Costs associated with living in any state in America often make no sense. My mother, who is 86 years old sold her home in Kansas this summer and relocated to California to live with me. *Her property taxes on her home in that little one horse town were 9,000 a year, and  my property taxes on my home out here are 6,000.*
Click to expand...


That sounds excessive. Perhaps that's why the cost of housing is so high. TBH, that sounds like extortion by the local municipalities.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's in a forum on why blacks won't vote GOP and he doesn't want to hear the reasons why.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
Click to expand...


In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities. 

Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home. 


That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning. 

To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be honest. He is not here to hear the reasons. He is here because he is compensating
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
Click to expand...


Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.


----------



## katsteve2012

Marion Morrison said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> r
> Everywhere is where? Not interested in paying a higher cost of living/higher taxes.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Costs associated with living in any state in America often make no sense. My mother, who is 86 years old sold her home in Kansas this summer and relocated to California to live with me. *Her property taxes on her home in that little one horse town were 9,000 a year, and  my property taxes on my home out here are 6,000.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds excessive. Perhaps that's why the cost of housing is so high. TBH, that sounds like extortion by the local municipalities.
Click to expand...


Oddly enough, the population of the town was less than 10,000 , and believe it or not, they just got a sewer system a few years ago.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere in the US.  If I lived in a repub state I would be poor like everyone else in those states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. Poor is relative to the cost of living. I mean I have high property tax, High fuel costs, High medical insurance, High home insurance, High auto insurance, The market value of my home is about 500K but the same value in Missouri would be an immaculate near mansion while my house is a dump in comparison.  So maybe people in Republican states are happy who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You miss one simple reality in your example. You dont live in Missouri because you wouldnt be able to find a job there that would support your 500K home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Costs associated with living in any state in America often make no sense. My mother, who is 86 years old sold her home in Kansas this summer and relocated to California to live with me. *Her property taxes on her home in that little one horse town were 9,000 a year, and  my property taxes on my home out here are 6,000.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds excessive. Perhaps that's why the cost of housing is so high. TBH, that sounds like extortion by the local municipalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the population of the town was less than 10,000 , and believe it or not, they just got a sewer system a few years ago.
Click to expand...


That's crazy high taxes.


----------



## Jackson

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


EQUALITY.  We offer the blacks the same rights we give the whites.  We do not play with quotas, promises of free phones for your vote, and we don't have white men stand with billy clubs  at black election polls intimidating the black votes.

I believe blacks want equality.  REAL equality where each person makes their own future unencumbered by anyone else.


----------



## katsteve2012

Marion Morrison said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks need to develop neighborhoods with strong economies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important. 

Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.

They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.

That's what I am saying.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
Click to expand...


Well that makes perfect sense. For instance, I don't frequent the black Barber Shop my friend works at.


----------



## katsteve2012

Marion Morrison said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense. For instance, I don't frequent the black Barber Shop my friend works at.
Click to expand...


I understand that perfectly. You likely have your own barber that you are comfortable with, but if you wanted to, you could go to your friends shop.


----------



## Marion Morrison

katsteve2012 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that makes perfect sense. For instance, I don't frequent the black Barber Shop my friend works at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that perfectly. You likely have your own barber that you are comfortable with, but if you wanted to, you could go to your friends shop.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but I don't need a killer fade with a Bucs logo.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?






The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.


This was in the NYTimes....

"I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.

You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
Roger Cohen: One France is enough



The author of the thread knows it, too.

Just ask him where he lives.


----------



## Mike Dwight

First, you're black, second, you're active in politics, third, you go with the Republican Party? Well, I only know one example, and it was pretty much... Blacks aren't a monolith OK? Something similar to adjust pants gesture...


----------



## IM2

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> EQUALITY.  We offer the blacks the same rights we give the whites.  We do not play with quotas, promises of free phones for your vote, and we don't have white men stand with billy clubs  at black election polls intimidating the black votes.
> 
> I believe blacks want equality.  REAL equality where each person makes their own future unencumbered by anyone else.
Click to expand...


No you don't. I am here reading what republicans say about .blacks, so don't try telling me that lie. Besides whites did not make anything on their own without being given exclusive opportunity overtly by laws and policies for 188 out of the 242 years this has been a nation.

Instead of standing  in an all black voting district with bully clubs, whites legislate voter suppression measures. And there is no such thing as quotas. But for 188 years qoutas were 100 percent white. And the cell phone program was stated by a republican. When will whites like you stop the mother fkng lying?


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.
> 
> 
> This was in the NYTimes....
> 
> "I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
> 
> You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
> Roger Cohen: One France is enough
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the thread knows it, too.
> 
> Just ask him where he lives.
Click to expand...


I've lived in several cities. What about you? You're a high school child living at home with your parents. OOPS. Now be quiet.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
Click to expand...


Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> then, no cuts to social services.
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison. hire them at fifteen dollars an hour and they won't need social services. it seems simple, to me. why does the right wing, claim cognitive forms of dissonance regarding spending on social services and paying better wages? higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorance behind your "demand" renders anything you post boring and senseless.  Weeks ago I posted several questions to you which you either refuse to answer because that would reveal you know you are making a nonsense demand, or you're just ignorant.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  you have nothing but fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More diversion.  Afraid to answer a couple of simple questions.
Click to expand...

what questions are those?  post them again.  equal protection of the law is in our Constitution.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
Click to expand...


Why do stupid whites like this talk about the NFL and NBA like they are the only 2 pro sports?


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i understand economics.  we have a first world economy.  we can Never compete on Labor with the Third World.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t understand economics very well if you want to raise wages arbitrarily  if you are concerned about third world influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour by comparison; why help the rich get richer faster, on the Peoples' dime?  are they not true capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your analogy is a non narrative. Cost of social services isn’t trelevant to the cost of labor or value in the market place. How is the minimum wage issue helping the rich get richer? Please cite actual data and not talking points. So far your arguments dint speak of anyone that understands economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in a vacuum of special pleading.  otherwise, the right wing has to stop whining about the cost of social services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only "special pleading" from you is eerily "free massage" related.
Click to expand...

right wing women should be, "all over it" unless they are lousy capitalists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.
> 
> 
> This was in the NYTimes....
> 
> "I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
> 
> You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
> Roger Cohen: One France is enough
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the thread knows it, too.
> 
> Just ask him where he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived in several cities. What about you? You're a high school child living at home with your parents. OOPS. Now be quiet.
Click to expand...




Actually, I've lived in several nations.


My summer place:







I'll let you know when we're hiring......


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.



Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.
Click to expand...


Something tells me they weren't very smart. Hmm! Kinda like you.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.
> 
> 
> This was in the NYTimes....
> 
> "I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
> 
> You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
> Roger Cohen: One France is enough
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the thread knows it, too.
> 
> Just ask him where he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived in several cities. What about you? You're a high school child living at home with your parents. OOPS. Now be quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've lived in several nations.
> 
> 
> My summer place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when we're hiring......
Click to expand...


I doubt if you live in a Solis Hotel and Spa so that's not your summer home and I don't need a job, thank you. I am retired and work for myself in personal projects.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.
> 
> 
> This was in the NYTimes....
> 
> "I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
> 
> You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
> Roger Cohen: One France is enough
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the thread knows it, too.
> 
> Just ask him where he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived in several cities. What about you? You're a high school child living at home with your parents. OOPS. Now be quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've lived in several nations.
> 
> 
> My summer place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when we're hiring......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if you live in a Solis Hotel and Spa so that's not your summer home and I don't need a job, thank you. I am retired and work for myself in personal projects.
Click to expand...



You work in the projects? Wuh? You the maintenance man?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something tells me they weren't very smart. Hmm! Kinda like you.
Click to expand...


They were smarter than those fictional blacks you are talking about. That's why you can't beat me in a debate.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the title of the thread is both simple, and eloquent.
> 
> 
> This was in the NYTimes....
> 
> "I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
> 
> You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery."
> Roger Cohen: One France is enough
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the thread knows it, too.
> 
> Just ask him where he lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived in several cities. What about you? You're a high school child living at home with your parents. OOPS. Now be quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've lived in several nations.
> 
> 
> My summer place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when we're hiring......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt if you live in a Solis Hotel and Spa so that's not your summer home and I don't need a job, thank you. I am retired and work for myself on personal projects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You work in the projects? Wuh?
Click to expand...


Yep I work ON personal projects.

Go mow some grass.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something tells me they weren't very smart. Hmm! Kinda like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were smarter than those fictional blacks you are talking about. That's why you can't beat me in a debate.
Click to expand...


Show me a debate where you've bested me.


----------



## Taz

The GOP can offer blacks perverts. They'd feel right at home.


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easier said than done.
> 
> Whites Have Huge Wealth Edge Over Blacks (but Don’t Know It)
> 
> Black families in America earn $57.30 for every $100 in income earned by white families.
> 
> For every $100 in white family wealth, black families hold $5.04.
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.


----------



## danielpalos

what can you not learn online?  YouTube is virtually free.


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> what can you not learn online?  YouTube is virtually free.



Why can you not learn to attract free women online?


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can you not learn online?  YouTube is virtually free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not learn to attract free women online?
Click to expand...

lol.  it is my simple test.  i know i merely need capital, under capitalism.  you are welcome to "make fun of me" if you hear me complaining about twat, when I have money.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

katsteve2012 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If white boys in the US practiced like the white boys in europe they could get into the NBA.   If it was based on genetics then pure Black Africans would be the only ones dominating the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
Click to expand...


If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No. 

When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do stupid whites like this talk about the NFL and NBA like they are the only 2 pro sports?
Click to expand...


 I also mentioned boxing and track and field. If whites are so stupid why do you always complain about them?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
Click to expand...

Thats what happens when you create a system based on merit. White people flee out of the fear they cannot compete. This is why whites made laws to give them a head start and why they whine about anything that will balance the dynamic and level the playing field.  You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can’t answer the question. Your simplicity isn’t economic logic. You keep using right wing. Economics have no party. Taxes don’t  create higher demand. Try again. Use intelligence this time
> 
> 
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
Click to expand...

I’m not whining. You are


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> higher paid labor does pay more in taxes and does create more in demand.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
Click to expand...

i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what happens when you create a system based on merit. White people flee out of the fear they cannot compete. This is why whites made laws to give them a head start and why they whine about anything that will balance the dynamic and level the playing field.  You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.
Click to expand...


Yeah! You tell em bro!!! LOL


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t create more demand. The market decides the value of services not government. You still can’t provide solid data to support your narrative. Until then, goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
Click to expand...

Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.


----------



## GWV5903

IM2 said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t, all they’ve done is offer you and all minority’s an excuse to claim victim hood, no opportunities exist when you’re claiming victim status. I could careless what your ethnicity is, I’m looking at your work ethic, character, integrity, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concern yourself with your own work ethic, character, integrity, etc white man... The only people playing victim is whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sit on this forum day in and day out complaining that White America mistreats Blacks, how do you come up with Whites are playing the victim?
> 
> You’re constantly stating that Whitey is taking advantage of your rights because you’re Black, reality is perfectly clear, you play the poor Negro Victim because Whitey is so evil to your poor Black Ass. Why don’t you stand up and look in the mirror and see what the real problem is, it’s right there in the reflection, it’s your dumb lazy ass cry baby crap.
> 
> We talk about racism likes it’s 1920, it’s no where close to the Segregationist past, you need to grow the f'ck up and act like a man, instead you blame Whitey, get the f'ck off of this forum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to blame whitey because whitey caused the problem. And unlike your stupid, uneducated, illiterate white racist ass, I can prove what I say.
> 
> *The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters*
> 
> The racial wealth gap is reinforced by federal policies that largely operate to increase wealth for those who already possess significant assets. The Corporation for Enterprise Development finds that more than half of the $400 billion provided annually in federal asset-building subsidies—policies intended to promote homeownership, retirement savings, economic investment and access to college—flow to the wealthiest 5 percent of taxpaying households.5 Meanwhile, the bottom 60 percent of taxpayers receive only 4 percent of these benefits and the bottom 20 percent of taxpayers receive almost nothing. Black and Latino households are disproportionately among those receiving little or no benefit. Unless key policies are restructured, the racial wealth gap—and wealth inequality in general—will continue to grow.
> 
> *Whitey made these federal policies.*
> 
> Lower homeownership rates among Blacks and Latinos have many roots, ranging from lasting legacies of past policies to disparate access to real estate ownership. The National Housing Act of 1934, for example, redlined entire Black neighborhoods, marking them as bad credit risks and effectively discouraging lending in these areas, even as Black home buyers continued to be excluded from white neighborhoods. While redlining was officially outlawed by the Fair Housing Act of 1968, its impact in the form of residential segregation patterns persists with households of color more likely to live in neighborhoods characterized by higher poverty rates, lower home values, and a declining infrastructure compared to neighborhoods inhabited predominantly by white residents.
> 
> Discriminatory lending practices persist to this day. When households of color access mortgages, they are more often underwritten by higher interest rates.11 Mainstream lending institutions were deeply implicated in discriminatory lending: in 2012 Wells Fargo Bank admitted that they steered thousands of Black and Latino borrowers into subprime mortgages when non-Hispanic white borrowers with similar credit profiles received prime loans.12 In addition, the proliferation of high-cost credit options such as payday lenders in many neighborhoods of color, combined with the scarcity of banks and credit unions, is another likely contributor to weak credit. The fact that Black and Latino families are more likely to have taken on subprime mortgages in recent years contributed significantly to the devastating impact of the housing collapse that began in 2006.
> 
> *Whitey created these discriminatory lending practices.*
> 
> Public policy decisions are critical to understanding why Latinos and Blacks are less likely to have completed a four-year college degree than whites, as well as why Latino and Black graduates build less wealth as a result of their degrees. Educational inequities have deep historical roots in policies that prohibited slaves from learning to read and the century of substandard “separate but equal” educational facilities that followed, leaving many students of color poorly prepared for college. These past educational inequities matter today because parents’ educational level—as well as family incomes and wealth itself—significantly predict children’s educational success across their lifetimes.17 At the same time, contemporary policy choices, from the retreat from integration in K-12 education to the declining public support for affordable higher education, shape the educational opportunities available to youth of color who are more likely to need financial support for college, thereby contributing to the existing racial wealth gap.
> 
> Disparities in education begin early in the lives of children in the U.S. and current education policies often foster inequities. 18 The policy decision not to invest in quality preschool education for all young people sets the stage for racial disparities that persist throughout the educational system from K-12 to higher education. While quality K-12 education is essential for college readiness, residential segregation leaves many Black and Latino students, particularly those from low-income families, concentrated in low-quality, under-resourced schools. As policy has shifted away from efforts to integrate public education that prevailed after the Brown v. Board of Education Supreme Court decision in 1954, research has documented dramatic increases in segregation, with Black and Latino students increasingly attending the same schools.19 Predominantly Black and Latino schools spend less per student than predominantly white schools, a disparity that is only partly accounted for by the different property-tax bases of school districts creating a highly unequal educational system across the country.
> 
> *Whitey made these policies.*
> 
> American households derive much of their economic security from the labor market, with earned income, employer-provided health coverage, paid leave, and workplace retirement plans offering greater opportunities to build wealth for the employees who have access. The greater a household’s income, for example, the more money household members have to save and invest. Meanwhile if an employer provides an affordable health insurance plan, employees often spend less than if they had to purchase their own coverage or risk incurring substantial medical expenses that can drain wealth. Pensions and 401(k)-type plans with an employer contribution offer a mechanism for employers to contribute directly to household wealth, adding to retirement savings. Yet labor markets are one of the primary drivers of the racial wealth gap, accounting for 20 percent of its growth in the last 25 years.23 In addition, unemployment, which causes many families to draw on and deplete their assets, explains an additional 9 percent of the growth in the racial wealth gap.
> 
> Disparities in labor market outcomes arise from a variety of sources, including employment discrimination, lack of geographic access to jobs, and disparate social capital. Income disparities affect both current consumption and wealth building opportunities. Median Black and Latino families have lower incomes than white families: while the typical white family makes $50,400 a year, the typical Latino family makes just $36,840 and the typical Black family has an annual income of only $32,028 (see Figure 14).
> 
> *Whitey created these disparities.*
> 
> Racial and ethnic inequality in American labor markets was codified and maintained by law for much of U.S. history. It was not until the Civil Rights Act of 1964 that federal law prohibited job discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, and national origin. Yet public policy decisions—from the enduring exclusion of certain job categories to the protections of the Fair Labor Standards Act to immigration laws that inhibit workers from exercising their full rights in the workplace—continue to shape the U.S. labor market in ways that systematically disadvantage Blacks and Latinos, helping to explain why people of color bring in lower incomes and receive lower wealth returns than white families.
> 
> For most Americans, the vast majority of income comes from a paycheck. Black and Latino workers are not only paid less, but are also more likely to be employed in jobs that fail to offer key benefits such as health coverage, paid leave, or retirement plans. The disparity in benefits helps to explain why families of color accrue less of a return on each dollar of wealth earned than white families: Blacks and Latinos are more likely to pay for necessities like health care out-of-pocket and therefore, to have less to save and invest for the future. This also means that households of color are more likely to miss out on the tax incentives and wealth-building vehicles provided by employer benefits
> 
> Why don’t Black and Latino workers simply move into better-paying jobs? The lower rates of college degree completion discussed previously is one important factor. However, white workers with and without college degrees out-earn their Black and Latino counterparts with similar levels of education. The persistence of job discrimination is a critical part of the explanation for the lower incomes of Black and Latino workers.
> 
> *Whitey codified the laws and continues practicing pay discrimination.*
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Learn to read more than cartoons  prick. Because I can show you more. We blame whitey for what whitey has done. And no one gives a damn if we don't live during segregation bitch. There is no satisfaction until this shit completely ends. There is no such thing as being happy because it happens less than it used to.
> 
> So just be quiet and understand that no one is going to listen to the white man because everything your ass has was handed to you by the government. The problem is you. So when you see that man in the mirror understand that what whitey sowed he will now reap.
Click to expand...


Mortgage lending is not decided based on your race, period. It's based on your FICO score, income and debt ratio. If you're determined to believe The Racial Wealth Gap, I suggest you dig a little deeper without your race baiting bias, and then you'll discover the facts this biased report skips over. I would bet you'll ignore the truth and keep eating up that hate either you or someone close to you planted in your soul. Be careful what you wish for, the truth can get pretty ugly.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
Click to expand...

equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> 
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
Click to expand...

I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
Click to expand...

employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> 
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
Click to expand...


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> 
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
Click to expand...

Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something tells me they weren't very smart. Hmm! Kinda like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were smarter than those fictional blacks you are talking about. That's why you can't beat me in a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a debate where you've bested me.
Click to expand...


This one.


----------



## MizMolly

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*

Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.


To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?  

If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?


----------



## deanrd

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with any white person trying to link plantations to that of any city, especially cities where mostly "dark" people live...
> 
> Since, very much unlike plantations, those "dark" people can move if they have the resources to do so -- they can move anywhere they like in fact
> 
> But I understand the desire for closet racists and buckdancing black folks to always go on and on about plantations
> 
> However, they never shame or mock Jews who also vote overwhelmingly democrat as being in democratic concentration camps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
Click to expand...

You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
Click to expand...

I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
Click to expand...

Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?


----------



## deanrd

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes; higher paid labor creates more in demand because minimum wage labor tends to spend most of their income.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
Click to expand...

Why are you saying that? Republicans totally believe in Socialism. Why do you think they want to get rid of healthcare, school lunches for poor children and job training? So they can give that money to neediy billionaires who need it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, it was an old black man that taught me a lot about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say that because old black men and women taught me a lot about why blacks left the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something tells me they weren't very smart. Hmm! Kinda like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were smarter than those fictional blacks you are talking about. That's why you can't beat me in a debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me a debate where you've bested me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
Click to expand...


In what way? I don't go around posting racist threads or posting as "c" into an "a" to "b" conversation. I know better. Apparently, you do not. You can't see past race into the quality of a human being, of which you are the lowest form of scum possible.


----------



## dave p

deanrd said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 will be the new minimum. Services cost more net effect =0 . Please come up with researched data and not just your emotional diatribe. You want the tax base to increase demand. That doesn’t work
> 
> 
> 
> even the dollar menu won't double.  and, why only complain about inflation for Labor?  you haven't whined about inflation for fuel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not whining. You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you saying that? Republicans totally believe in Socialism. Why do you think they want to get rid of healthcare, school lunches for poor children and job training? So they can give that money to neediy billionaires who need it.
Click to expand...

Are you insane? Republicans don’t believe in Socialism. That’s a liberal thing. You’re a fucking moron


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am advocating for equal protection of the law.  socialism is about equality.
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
Click to expand...

it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism doesn’t work. It always runs out of other people’s money. Everyone does have equal protection.
> 
> 
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
Click to expand...

Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?
Click to expand...

We don't resist it today. How would I know why anyone waited 400 years? YOU did mention 400 years, as if any of us had or have control over it.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> equal protection of the law.  besides, you are not being punished by paying for social services; Ding, says so.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
Click to expand...

it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I was being punished. You must be having your own conversation in your little head. The law gives equal protection. Please show how it doesnt.
> 
> 
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
Click to expand...

It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't resist it today. How would I know why anyone waited 400 years? YOU did mention 400 years, as if any of us had or have control over it.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You do resist it today. 

By using your brain. Why would anyone wait 400 years to agree to equality?  Give me one valid reason it would take that long.  Of course I mentioned 400 years. Thats roughly how long its taken to put a law on the books even though the original consitution should have been enough. Face it. White people are afraid of competition. They need several centuries to have a head start.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> employment is at-will in any at-will employment State; with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage, unemployment compensation could be fourteen dollars an hour equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
Click to expand...

How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please try and make a rational point. You have yet to do that. Unemployment compensation has nothing to do with market value. Again please try and point out with data how the law doesn’t promote equality. Are you 12?
> 
> 
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
Click to expand...

This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye


----------



## Toro

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Jobs?  A booming economy?


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has to do with full employment of capital resources.  capital must circulate under capitalism.  capitalism's natural rate of unemployment is a social inefficiency that requires a social safety net to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye
Click to expand...

look into any tax website.  a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage pays some income tax.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

deanrd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?
Click to expand...


Nope. They aren’t killing each other in record numbers. You stupid brainwashed Leftist.


----------



## airplanemechanic

The republicans have offered what the democrats have refused to for 50 years to keep you dependent on handouts:

EMPLOYMENT.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't resist it today. How would I know why anyone waited 400 years? YOU did mention 400 years, as if any of us had or have control over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You do resist it today.
> 
> By using your brain. Why would anyone wait 400 years to agree to equality?  Give me one valid reason it would take that long.  Of course I mentioned 400 years. Thats roughly how long its taken to put a law on the books even though the original consitution should have been enough. Face it. White people are afraid of competition. They need several centuries to have a head start.
Click to expand...

You are just looking for reasons to hate whites. So, whites aren't supposed to use their brains? LOL. How am I resisting. I want blacks to succeed as much as whites. I am holding nobody back. Nobody has waited 400 years.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> what questions are those? post them again. equal protection of the law is in our Constitution.



What is the average income of a household where one of the workers earns minimum wage?

How many households depend solely on one worker earning minimum wage?


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?



We did.  Please refer to our Declaration of Independence.  Slavery was common around the world and our founders knew that it would be impossible to right all the wrongs they saw and still get enough support to start our country.  They saw these things and wrote our founding documents with serious goals in mind.

"We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...".

I am a second generation born American.  All my grandparents came from Norway or Denmark.  I don't hold their forefathers responsible for anything I have or have become.  Why are you not personally responsible after at least five generations?

You continue to be conned by all the monied race baiters telling you daily that you are a victim.  Why do you continue to accept that role?  Why are you not man enough to set your own goals and ignore their propaganda?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did.  Please refer to our Declaration of Independence.  Slavery was common around the world and our founders knew that it would be impossible to right all the wrongs they saw and still get enough support to start our country.  They saw these things and wrote our founding documents with serious goals in mind.
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...".
> 
> I am a second generation born American.  All my grandparents came from Norway or Denmark.  I don't hold their forefathers responsible for anything I have or have become.  Why are you not personally responsible after at least five generations?
> 
> You continue to be conned by all the monied race baiters telling you daily that you are a victim.  Why do you continue to accept that role?  Why are you not man enough to set your own goals and ignore their propaganda?
Click to expand...



You did what? First of all it says all men are created equal not all people are created equal and it certainly didnt mean anyone other than white males.  How do we know this? Because it then goes on to allow slavery and gives the vote to only white male land owners. Also due to the sentiment expressed in the Dred Scott decision.

Black had *"no rights which the white man was bound to respect."*

Not sure why you think a white person would have problems in a society constructed specifically for whites?   What do your forefathers have to do with what we are talking about?

I dont accept any role. I define my role. Pointing out the fact that whites gave themselves a 400 year head start to the detriment of Blacks is an entirely different subject. I already have proven to myself whites cant stop me. That doesnt mean I cant point out the fact that they try their best to and have tried their best since the inception of this country.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't resist it today. How would I know why anyone waited 400 years? YOU did mention 400 years, as if any of us had or have control over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You do resist it today.
> 
> By using your brain. Why would anyone wait 400 years to agree to equality?  Give me one valid reason it would take that long.  Of course I mentioned 400 years. Thats roughly how long its taken to put a law on the books even though the original consitution should have been enough. Face it. White people are afraid of competition. They need several centuries to have a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just looking for reasons to hate whites. So, whites aren't supposed to use their brains? LOL. How am I resisting. I want blacks to succeed as much as whites. I am holding nobody back. Nobody has waited 400 years.
Click to expand...

I dont hate whites. I feel sorry for them. It must suck feeling so inferior that you have to find ways to hold other people back because you lack the confidence and intelligence to succeed on your own merits without killing and grand larceny.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
Click to expand...


400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that. 

Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past. 

Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice. 

They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.  

Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more. 


There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .


----------



## Asclepias

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that.
> 
> Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past.
> 
> Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.
> 
> Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more.
> 
> 
> There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .
Click to expand...

No 400 years isnt a bit overboard. I know it was that way at that time in history. Thats the reason I said to rectify. Its not like they didnt know it was wrong because they discussed it. Not only did they decide to allow slavery they kept their own personal slaves.

Slavery is still legal today so go try selling that bullshit to someone that doesnt know better. Youre making this long winded argument and all your doing is trying to rationalize whites legislating themselves a 400 year head start. Lets cut to the chase. Its just like I said. You cant compete on a level playing field. You know it and I know it.  Its the main reason for all the laws created by whites to hold Blacks back that are still being used to this very minute.

No I am not prepared to give diseases to other cultures. No I am not prepared to commit genocide once their numbers are reduced and no I am not prepared to steal their land. Thats white philosophy and I am not white.  I dont want what whites have because I have no need to handicap someone else in order to be successful.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did.  Please refer to our Declaration of Independence.  Slavery was common around the world and our founders knew that it would be impossible to right all the wrongs they saw and still get enough support to start our country.  They saw these things and wrote our founding documents with serious goals in mind.
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...".
> 
> I am a second generation born American.  All my grandparents came from Norway or Denmark.  I don't hold their forefathers responsible for anything I have or have become.  Why are you not personally responsible after at least five generations?
> 
> You continue to be conned by all the monied race baiters telling you daily that you are a victim.  Why do you continue to accept that role?  Why are you not man enough to set your own goals and ignore their propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You did what? First of all it says all men are created equal not all people are created equal and it certainly didnt mean anyone other than white males.  How do we know this? Because it then goes on to allow slavery and gives the vote to only white male land owners.*
> 
> Not sure why you think a white person would have problems in a society constructed specifically for whites?   What do your forefathers have to do with what we are talking about?
> 
> I dont accept any role. I define my role. Pointing out the fact that whites gave themselves a 400 year head start to the detriment of Blacks is an entirely different subject. I already have proven to myself whites cant stop me. That doesnt mean I cant point out the fact that they try their best to and have tried their best since the inception of this country.
Click to expand...


Your desperation is duly noted.

I explained everything in my post, perhaps comprehension is not your strong suit.

My ancestors prove that in only two generations in America, my generation was completely Americanized and successful.  The same for immigrants from many other nations.

No one has tried to stop you, perhaps that's why you weren't stopped.  You put up imaginary roadblocks and overcame those fantasies.

When do you call out the race-baiters who continue to teach blacks that they are inferior?

Have you ranted to those race baiters to stop making claims that all blacks are victims and desperately need their help to get along in this world?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did.  Please refer to our Declaration of Independence.  Slavery was common around the world and our founders knew that it would be impossible to right all the wrongs they saw and still get enough support to start our country.  They saw these things and wrote our founding documents with serious goals in mind.
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness...".
> 
> I am a second generation born American.  All my grandparents came from Norway or Denmark.  I don't hold their forefathers responsible for anything I have or have become.  Why are you not personally responsible after at least five generations?
> 
> You continue to be conned by all the monied race baiters telling you daily that you are a victim.  Why do you continue to accept that role?  Why are you not man enough to set your own goals and ignore their propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You did what? First of all it says all men are created equal not all people are created equal and it certainly didnt mean anyone other than white males.  How do we know this? Because it then goes on to allow slavery and gives the vote to only white male land owners.*
> 
> Not sure why you think a white person would have problems in a society constructed specifically for whites?   What do your forefathers have to do with what we are talking about?
> 
> I dont accept any role. I define my role. Pointing out the fact that whites gave themselves a 400 year head start to the detriment of Blacks is an entirely different subject. I already have proven to myself whites cant stop me. That doesnt mean I cant point out the fact that they try their best to and have tried their best since the inception of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted.
> 
> I explained everything in my post, perhaps comprehension is not your strong suit.
> 
> My ancestors prove that in only two generations in America, my generation was completely Americanized and successful.  The same for immigrants from many other nations.
> 
> No one has tried to stop you, perhaps that's why you weren't stopped.  You put up imaginary roadblocks and overcame those fantasies.
> 
> When do you call out the race-baiters who continue to teach blacks that they are inferior?
> 
> Have you ranted to those race baiters to stop making claims that all blacks are victims and desperately need their help to get along in this world?
Click to expand...

Your desperation is duly noted.

Your ancestors were white and therefore subject to the benefits of a white society built to afford them opportunity while at the same time holding my ancestors back even after slavery destroyed their customs and philosophies. Therefore all your ancestors do is prove my point. White people need training wheels and major help to succeed.

You have no clue what you are talking about. I have had several white boys actively attempt to stop me. I was just smarter than they were so they ended up losing. And those are just the ones I know about.

Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.

Why would I rant to a white boy? There is nothing to rant about.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that.
> 
> Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past.
> 
> Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.
> 
> Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more.
> 
> 
> There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 400 years isnt a bit overboard. I know it was that way at that time in history. Thats the reason I said to rectify. Its not like they didnt know it was wrong because they discussed it. Not only did they decide to allow slavery they kept their own personal slaves.
> 
> Slavery is still legal today so go try selling that bullshit to someone that doesnt know better. Youre making this long winded argument and all your doing is trying to rationalize whites legislating themselves a 400 year head start. Lets cut to the chase. Its just like I said. You cant compete on a level playing field. You know it and I know it.  Its the main reason for all the laws created by whites to hold Blacks back that are still being used to this very minute.
> 
> No I am not prepared to give diseases to other cultures. No I am not prepared to commit genocide once their numbers are reduced and no I am not prepared to steal their land. Thats white philosophy and I am not white.  I dont want what whites have because I have no need to handicap someone else in order to be successful.
Click to expand...


Sure you do......you want to 'handicap' the whites to make you feel better for your own failures. But that takes too much effort doesn't it and you'd rather feed your own pity party instead.

Whites don't owe you a damn thing anymore. Suck it up buttercup, YOU are responsible for your own life & happiness so if it sucks, that's on YOU and no one else..


----------



## Asclepias

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that.
> 
> Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past.
> 
> Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.
> 
> Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more.
> 
> 
> There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 400 years isnt a bit overboard. I know it was that way at that time in history. Thats the reason I said to rectify. Its not like they didnt know it was wrong because they discussed it. Not only did they decide to allow slavery they kept their own personal slaves.
> 
> Slavery is still legal today so go try selling that bullshit to someone that doesnt know better. Youre making this long winded argument and all your doing is trying to rationalize whites legislating themselves a 400 year head start. Lets cut to the chase. Its just like I said. You cant compete on a level playing field. You know it and I know it.  Its the main reason for all the laws created by whites to hold Blacks back that are still being used to this very minute.
> 
> No I am not prepared to give diseases to other cultures. No I am not prepared to commit genocide once their numbers are reduced and no I am not prepared to steal their land. Thats white philosophy and I am not white.  I dont want what whites have because I have no need to handicap someone else in order to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do......you want to 'handicap' the whites to make you feel better for your own failures. But that takes too much effort doesn't it and you'd rather feed your own pity party instead.
> 
> Whites don't owe you a damn thing anymore. Suck it up buttercup, YOU are responsible for your own life & happiness so if it sucks, that's on YOU and no one else..
Click to expand...

While it would probably be amusing watching you white boys whine about how unfair it all is I'm not into being sadistic.  I'm good with the knowledge that as long as there is a level playing field I can best any white boy on the planet.  Whites owe the world everything. They have never achieved anything without first lying, stealing, or killing to get it. I know this is a bitter pill for you white boys to swallow but lets face facts. Nature made you recessive and weak for a reason. You were mutation that nature knew it would have to correct.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Why should anyone in office offer blacks anything more than whites? Everyone should be treated equally.
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that.
> 
> Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past.
> 
> Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.
> 
> Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more.
> 
> 
> There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 400 years isnt a bit overboard. I know it was that way at that time in history. Thats the reason I said to rectify. Its not like they didnt know it was wrong because they discussed it. Not only did they decide to allow slavery they kept their own personal slaves.
> 
> Slavery is still legal today so go try selling that bullshit to someone that doesnt know better. Youre making this long winded argument and all your doing is trying to rationalize whites legislating themselves a 400 year head start. Lets cut to the chase. Its just like I said. You cant compete on a level playing field. You know it and I know it.  Its the main reason for all the laws created by whites to hold Blacks back that are still being used to this very minute.
> 
> No I am not prepared to give diseases to other cultures. No I am not prepared to commit genocide once their numbers are reduced and no I am not prepared to steal their land. Thats white philosophy and I am not white.  I dont want what whites have because I have no need to handicap someone else in order to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do......you want to 'handicap' the whites to make you feel better for your own failures. But that takes too much effort doesn't it and you'd rather feed your own pity party instead.
> 
> Whites don't owe you a damn thing anymore. Suck it up buttercup, YOU are responsible for your own life & happiness so if it sucks, that's on YOU and no one else..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it would probably be amusing watching you white boys whine about how unfair it all is I'm not into being sadistic.  I'm good with the knowledge that as long as there is a level playing field I can best any white boy on the planet.  Whites owe the world everything. They have never achieved anything without first lying, stealing, or killing to get it. I know this is a bitter pill for you white boys to swallow but lets face facts. Nature made you recessive and weak for a reason. You were mutation that nature knew it would have to correct.
Click to expand...


Good for you. Now try 'besting' yourself to challenge yourself to become a better person without hate over the past and get on with your own future.


----------



## Asclepias

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To rectify the 400 years they gave whites more than Blacks?
> 
> If whites really believed everyone should be treated equally why didnt white people do that from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 years is a bit overboard......but it was the way of life at that time in history. Not just in the US but Europe or parts of, as well. And don't go getting your tighties in a wad over that comment either. Slavery had been in existence since the beginning of time amongst different peoples...….and you know that.
> 
> Yet still whine & complain about 'slavery'.....***NEWSFLASH*** slavery is dead. It was abolished more than 150 years ago. The Civil Rights movements of the 60's projected blacks into equality status, and yet ya'll still complain about the past.
> 
> Are there still some discriminations? Yeah probably in certain circles, but overall it's over. Guess what??? Blacks can hold jobs, they can get an education in the same schools as whites, they can shop, eat at restaurants, buy a house or a car or anything they want, they can live in the same communities and neighborhoods as whites or anywhere they want, they can have bank accounts and even run a business of their own, they can be Dr's & lawyers & politicians. They can even be President, or Senators or Supreme Court Justice.
> 
> They can also fail at any of those things JUST LIKE WHITES DO.
> 
> Ya keep bitching about everything wrong in your lives, but seem to forget all that is right in your lives. You conveniently forget all that your ancestors fought  sacrificed & died for...…..for all those little things they were denied and you now take for granted & complain about because 'whitey' has more.
> 
> 
> There is a saying about wanting what someone else has......are you prepared to do what they did to get it? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No 400 years isnt a bit overboard. I know it was that way at that time in history. Thats the reason I said to rectify. Its not like they didnt know it was wrong because they discussed it. Not only did they decide to allow slavery they kept their own personal slaves.
> 
> Slavery is still legal today so go try selling that bullshit to someone that doesnt know better. Youre making this long winded argument and all your doing is trying to rationalize whites legislating themselves a 400 year head start. Lets cut to the chase. Its just like I said. You cant compete on a level playing field. You know it and I know it.  Its the main reason for all the laws created by whites to hold Blacks back that are still being used to this very minute.
> 
> No I am not prepared to give diseases to other cultures. No I am not prepared to commit genocide once their numbers are reduced and no I am not prepared to steal their land. Thats white philosophy and I am not white.  I dont want what whites have because I have no need to handicap someone else in order to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do......you want to 'handicap' the whites to make you feel better for your own failures. But that takes too much effort doesn't it and you'd rather feed your own pity party instead.
> 
> Whites don't owe you a damn thing anymore. Suck it up buttercup, YOU are responsible for your own life & happiness so if it sucks, that's on YOU and no one else..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While it would probably be amusing watching you white boys whine about how unfair it all is I'm not into being sadistic.  I'm good with the knowledge that as long as there is a level playing field I can best any white boy on the planet.  Whites owe the world everything. They have never achieved anything without first lying, stealing, or killing to get it. I know this is a bitter pill for you white boys to swallow but lets face facts. Nature made you recessive and weak for a reason. You were mutation that nature knew it would have to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you. Now try 'besting' yourself to challenge yourself to become a better person without hate over the past and get on with your own future.
Click to expand...

Youre assuming I have "hate" because I tell you white boys like it is?  I have no hate. That doesnt mean I'm going to sugar coat the truth for you.


----------



## MaryL

Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. Hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?


Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together. Personally I dont see Lincoln as the savior white people want me to view him as.  I know he was a racist that could have cared less if Blacks remained enslaved.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
Click to expand...


That's one way of looking at this.  So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But another way of putting it. So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.
Click to expand...

Back then the dems were more like the repubs of today.

I call bullshit. One only needed to look at and reference the DOI to make a decision.

I noticed you had no comment on the fact that he supported the amendment to legalize slavery for all of eternity. Why did you not comment on that?


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But another way of putting it. So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then the dems were more like the repubs of today.
> 
> I call bullshit. One only needed to look at and reference the DOI to make a decision.
> 
> I noticed you had no comment on the fact that he supported the amendment to legalize slavery for all of eternity. Why did you not comment on that?
Click to expand...

Well, we are locked forever in a conundrum here. The man that was conflicted on slavery, fought it tooth and nail spend countless American lives to end slavery. If that  doesn't end this debate, nothing will. Apparently it wasn't enough.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But another way of putting it. So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then the dems were more like the repubs of today.
> 
> I call bullshit. One only needed to look at and reference the DOI to make a decision.
> 
> I noticed you had no comment on the fact that he supported the amendment to legalize slavery for all of eternity. Why did you not comment on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are locked forever in a conundrum here. The man that was conflicted on slavery, fought it tooth and nail spend countless American lives to end slavery. If that  doesn't end this debate, nothing will. Apparently it wasn't enough.
Click to expand...

There is no conundrum. He wasnt conflicted and he didnt fight to end slavery. He plainly said and showed with his actions that he would have kept every Black person a slave if it would save the Union. The story they try to sell you in school is that he loved Black people so much he fought to free them. We know from documented history thats just marketing.


----------



## GWV5903

Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...


----------



## Asclepias

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...


Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, um well, Lincoln was  Republican and he emancipated the slaves. Reminds me of the kicker to a old joke, But what has he done for us lately? Got me on that one. hardy har. So what have  democrats done to , er, for blacks lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But another way of putting it. So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then the dems were more like the repubs of today.
> 
> I call bullshit. One only needed to look at and reference the DOI to make a decision.
> 
> I noticed you had no comment on the fact that he supported the amendment to legalize slavery for all of eternity. Why did you not comment on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are locked forever in a conundrum here. The man that was conflicted on slavery, fought it tooth and nail spend countless American lives to end slavery. If that  doesn't end this debate, nothing will. Apparently it wasn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conundrum. He wasnt conflicted and he didnt fight to end slavery. He plainly said and showed with his actions that he would have kept every Black person a slave if it would save the Union. The story they try to sell you in school is that he loved Black people so much he fought to free them. We know from documented history thats just marketing.
Click to expand...

So, what ended slavery? Unicorns  spouting rainbows from the planet liberal- hindsight- holier than thou judgmental- pedantic know it alls? No mention of them  in the history books . Lincoln, mostly.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one way to put it.  Another way would be to say he emancipated the enslaved after first supporting a constitutional amendment to forever protect slavery. Still another way to put it would be to say he only emancipated the enslaved to keep the union together.
> 
> 
> 
> But another way of putting it. So meanwhile back at the ranch, the democrats sat on their holier than thou asses and did nothing, meanwhile our  republican president Lincoln did the heavy lifting. He made decisions NOBODY even now would want to give. You look at this through the lens of history  and through  modern eyes and have the luxury of someone that  judge it after it happened in our context. Aren't you a  saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back then the dems were more like the repubs of today.
> 
> I call bullshit. One only needed to look at and reference the DOI to make a decision.
> 
> I noticed you had no comment on the fact that he supported the amendment to legalize slavery for all of eternity. Why did you not comment on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are locked forever in a conundrum here. The man that was conflicted on slavery, fought it tooth and nail spend countless American lives to end slavery. If that  doesn't end this debate, nothing will. Apparently it wasn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conundrum. He wasnt conflicted and he didnt fight to end slavery. He plainly said and showed with his actions that he would have kept every Black person a slave if it would save the Union. The story they try to sell you in school is that he loved Black people so much he fought to free them. We know from documented history thats just marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what ended slavery? Unicorns  spouting rainbows from the planet liberal- hindsight- holier than thou judgmental- pedantic know it alls? No mention of them  in the history books . Lincoln, mostly.
Click to expand...

Slavery never has ended. Read the 13th amendment.


----------



## MaryL

Slavery is  as dead as your brain cells, buck-o. Unless you count say, exploiting illegal aliens as our  neo slave class. But that is a different mater, different thread and a matter for tomorrow. Peace, Namaste  until next time. Adios.


----------



## GWV5903

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.
Click to expand...


Obviously you’re struggling to understand it’s meaning, unless you’re claiming that someone entering prison is an act of Slavery...


----------



## Asclepias

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you’re struggling to understand it’s meaning, unless you’re claiming that someone entering prison is an act of Slavery...
Click to expand...

Obviously you are too dumb to understand its meaning. It plainly says slavery is legal as long as you are in prison.


----------



## sealybobo

Dan Stubbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. White Jews helped Stalin massacre other white Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have proven to be sheep when they are persecuted. Blacks would never just walk into the gas chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There use to be a lot of lay round blks but more hussle now.  There is a Bro in the Old District in New Orleans  sells water make a cool 55 k a year. Like he said no overhead cost.*
Click to expand...

Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.

But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can you not learn online?  YouTube is virtually free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can you not learn to attract free women online?
Click to expand...

No such thing. Right off the bat you have to pay for dinner. Later you have to buy a ring and pay for a wedding


----------



## sealybobo

deanrd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 40 percent of SNAP recipients are white. Another 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American, according to a 2015 Department of Agriculture report.
> 
> Not one Jew.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?
Click to expand...

Then why aren’t they killing each other? We should put drugs and guns in there and see what happens.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.
Click to expand...


How's acome my black friend and his brother own  their grandma's house that's been in their family for 140 years and has no mortgage? Is it black privilege? I say it's American rights. Furthermore, I think I ain't too far off the mark with that.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
Click to expand...


Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.

Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.

The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spinning. Please come back with data. Not socialist talking points that don’t apply to economics. If you are the face of socialism, it is doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look into any tax website.  a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage pays some income tax.
Click to expand...

I was never arguing that. Try and stay on the subject. At least try to support the things you say. Your little diversions are comical.


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
Click to expand...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
Click to expand...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teach! Cause Dirk Nowitzki don't look black to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
Click to expand...


Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.

There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts. 

*When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.

And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career

*The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.


----------



## Taz

The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am living in the present. Join me.
> 
> 
> 
> Living in the present has nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about present day Jews in America. Not Jews who lived under a totalitarian regime. Don't be obtuse, Assfaceias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have proven to be sheep when they are persecuted. Blacks would never just walk into the gas chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There use to be a lot of lay round blks but more hussle now.  There is a Bro in the Old District in New Orleans  sells water make a cool 55 k a year. Like he said no overhead cost.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.
Click to expand...


Allegedly. And sell all the weed you want. Idc.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't here 400 years ago, neither were you. That is a ridiculous reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said you or I were here 400 years ago?  Thats a stupid reply to my post..Can you answer the question I asked? If whites believed in equality why didnt they put that in place from the start instead of waiting 400 years?  Also why do they resist equality to this very day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't resist it today. How would I know why anyone waited 400 years? YOU did mention 400 years, as if any of us had or have control over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You do resist it today.
> 
> By using your brain. Why would anyone wait 400 years to agree to equality?  Give me one valid reason it would take that long.  Of course I mentioned 400 years. Thats roughly how long its taken to put a law on the books even though the original consitution should have been enough. Face it. White people are afraid of competition. They need several centuries to have a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just looking for reasons to hate whites. So, whites aren't supposed to use their brains? LOL. How am I resisting. I want blacks to succeed as much as whites. I am holding nobody back. Nobody has waited 400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate whites. I feel sorry for them. It must suck feeling so inferior that you have to find ways to hold other people back because you lack the confidence and intelligence to succeed on your own merits without killing and grand larceny.
Click to expand...

Since i dont do that i wouldnt know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like those whites are on the democrat plantation
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren’t they killing each other? We should put drugs and guns in there and see what happens.
Click to expand...


They have drugs and guns. They just aren’t brainwashed by the Donkeys.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you’re struggling to understand it’s meaning, unless you’re claiming that someone entering prison is an act of Slavery...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you are too dumb to understand its meaning. It plainly says slavery is legal as long as you are in prison.
Click to expand...

 You should have few rights in prison


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one player. LMAO. You're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
Click to expand...


You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.

1) Michael Jordan
2) Kareem
3) LeBron
4) Wilt
5) Kobe Bryant
6) Bill Russell
7) Magic Johnson
8) Larry Bird
9) Tim Duncan
10) Dr. J

1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black. 

Keep trying.


----------



## jasonnfree

Taz said:


> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?



I wish the gop would stop offering more subsidies and tax cuts to the wealthy and corporations.   The first thing they do when they regain power.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Slavery is  as dead as your brain cells, buck-o. Unless you count say, exploiting illegal aliens as our  neo slave class. But that is a different mater, different thread and a matter for tomorrow. Peace, Namaste  until next time. Adios.



I think you need to learn how to read.

According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,*

There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery could still exist in America today.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...


How many pro sports are there?

Try another argument chump.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is  as dead as your brain cells, buck-o. Unless you count say, exploiting illegal aliens as our  neo slave class. But that is a different mater, different thread and a matter for tomorrow. Peace, Namaste  until next time. Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn how to read.
> 
> According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,*
> 
> There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery could still exist in America today.
Click to expand...



That refers to work programs in prisons, genius.


----------



## danielpalos

airplanemechanic said:


> The republicans have offered what the democrats have refused to for 50 years to keep you dependent on handouts:
> 
> EMPLOYMENT.


with tax cut economics?  it Must be a continuing trend.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what questions are those? post them again. equal protection of the law is in our Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the average income of a household where one of the workers earns minimum wage?
> 
> How many households depend solely on one worker earning minimum wage?
Click to expand...

it is a cost of living adjustment; and we need an Institutional upward pressure on wages.

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## Marion Morrison

AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...

No Pippen, no Doc? Wtf is this shit? John Stockton couldn't drain 3s all day? Of course he could. Not even on the internet, but I happen to know what's what there.

Stockton isn't even mentioned on the internet and that pisses me off. Doc and Muggsy, too. They may be found, I know Doc is a coach now.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a self-evident truth.  who would be worse off with recourse to unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed?  How would a local government be worse off?  How would our economy be worse off?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look into any tax website.  a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage pays some income tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never arguing that. Try and stay on the subject. At least try to support the things you say. Your little diversions are comical.
Click to expand...

that is my point; higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  the left should be about raising the minimum wage to raise tax revenue.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many pro sports are there?
> 
> Try another argument chump.
Click to expand...


We are discussing hoops. Only chump here is you. 60 years of oppression and you still vote Blue. Definition of chump.


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is  as dead as your brain cells, buck-o. Unless you count say, exploiting illegal aliens as our  neo slave class. But that is a different mater, different thread and a matter for tomorrow. Peace, Namaste  until next time. Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn how to read.
> 
> According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,*
> 
> There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery could still exist in America today.
Click to expand...

it is limited by the sentence of the crime.


----------



## dave p

danielpalos said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn’t a self evident truth. You only worry about unemployment compensation and ignore the market value.  Unemployment value has nothing to do with real market wages. I wouldn’t expect you to understand. Again please provide data. Until you do. You are nothing more than a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look into any tax website.  a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage pays some income tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never arguing that. Try and stay on the subject. At least try to support the things you say. Your little diversions are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is my point; higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  the left should be about raising the minimum wage to raise tax revenue.
Click to expand...

You don't get it. Taxes don't produce demand. I'm done with you. Youre to obtuse.


----------



## danielpalos

dave p said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it not a self-evident Truth?  You diverted from the social issue of Nobody being worse off; your metrics can be simply and merely adjusted for cost of living purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> This conversation is over until you ball up and provide data. I didn’t divert I addressed it. You are to obtuse to understand it. Provide facts not ignorant talking points. U til then, good bye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look into any tax website.  a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage pays some income tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was never arguing that. Try and stay on the subject. At least try to support the things you say. Your little diversions are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is my point; higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.  the left should be about raising the minimum wage to raise tax revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it. Taxes don't produce demand. I'm done with you. Youre to obtuse.
Click to expand...

higher paid labor does.  

we should be increasing the minimum wage to raise tax revenue instead of tax raise economics to pay for right wing tax cut economics.


----------



## Indeependent

jasonnfree said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the gop would stop offering more subsidies and tax cuts to the wealthy and corporations.   The first thing they do when they regain power.
Click to expand...

But it’s OK that Dems run on benefits for the multi-generational poor.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see how whites having a huge wealth gap over blacks makes it harder for them to take your advice than it would be for whites to take your advice?  Kind of hard to develop anywhen black families hold $5.04 for every $100 in white family wealth.
> 
> It's easy for you to say SO being a white who has a huge wealth edge over blacks.  Who knows how YOU would do if you were in the black community.  All we know is you are white so you live in a society that favors whites.
> 
> It's easy for you to tell blacks what to do to get out of the mess whites put them in when all you did was be born into a white family and white community where whites get jobs before blacks do because of your white privilege that you don't even realize exists.
> 
> It would be nice if blacks started their own Microsoft and Car company and employed all black people except about 10% whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
Click to expand...

Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.

It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.

Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.


----------



## sealybobo

Taz said:


> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?



When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.

Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.

Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a very simplistic view of the situation.  Yes, anyone who is poor is still living on the Democratic plantation.  And anyone who is already successful is running the plantation.  Or, most of you are house slaves.  You got it good enough so no need to rock the boat right?  And since you already got yours, it's easy to overlook all the liberal policies that helped you get to where you are in life.  Affordable college, being white and priviledged, having 2 parents in the home, knowing someone who could give you your first job, being smart, having the benefit of going to a good school district because you were born in the right area code.
> 
> And yes, white southerners in Red states have never left the plantation.  When blacks were freed rich whites had to find someone to work on those plantations and looky who they found.  Po White Trash.
> 
> Republican leaders have spent months promoting the myth that red low-tax states are subsidizing blue high-tax states because of the deduction for state and local taxes.
> 
> An Associated Press Fact Check finds it’s actually the other way around. High-tax, traditionally Democratic states (blue), subsidize low-tax, traditionally Republican states (red) — in a big way.
> 
> In fact, most high-tax states send more money to Washington than they get back in federal spending. Most low-tax states make a profit from the federal government’s system of taxing and spending.
> 
> Connecticut residents paid an average of $15,643 per person in federal taxes in 2015, according to a report by the Rockefeller Institute of Government. Massachusetts paid $13,582 per person, New Jersey paid $13,137 and New York paid $12,820.
> 
> California residents paid an average of $10,510.
> 
> At the other end, Mississippi residents paid an average of $5,740 per person, while West Virginia paid $6,349, Kentucky paid $6,626 and South Carolina paid $6,665.
> 
> Low-tax red states also fare better when you take into account federal spending.
> 
> Mississippi received $2.13 for every tax dollar the state sent to Washington in 2015, according to the Rockefeller study. West Virginia received $2.07, Kentucky got $1.90 and South Carolina got $1.71.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Jersey received 74 cents in federal spending for tax every dollar the state sent to Washington. New York received 81 cents, Connecticut received 82 cents and Massachusetts received 83 cents.
> 
> Stop sucking off the Democratic tit!!!
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Blue high-tax states fund red low-tax states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren’t they killing each other? We should put drugs and guns in there and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have drugs and guns. They just aren’t brainwashed by the Donkeys.
Click to expand...


You know what's funny?  Republicans worship corporations.  You guys literally handed them the keys to your government.  Anyways, I find it funny that you poor Republicans are so against Affirmative Action even though your masters are all for diversity.  So, you disagree with the CEO's you worship?

The Pledge


----------



## sealybobo

Taz said:


> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?



The GOP may offer less Affirmative Action but corporations are moving forward regardless of what the GOP says.

The Pledge

So basically the GOP getting rid of Affirmative action isn't going to stop smart people from doing the right thing.

The CEO Action for Diversity & Inclusion™ aims to rally the business community to advance diversity and inclusion within the workplace by working collectively across organizations and sectors. It outlines a specific set of actions the undersigned companies will take to cultivate a trusting environment where all ideas are welcomed and employees feel comfortable and empowered to discuss diversity and inclusion. 

All the signatories serve as leaders of their companies and have committed to implementing the following pledge within their workplaces. Where companies have already implemented one or several of the commitments, the undersigned commit to support other companies in doing the same. 

The persistent inequities across our country underscore our urgent, national need to address and alleviate racial, ethnic and other tensions and to promote diversity within our communities. As leaders of some of America’s largest corporations, we manage thousands of employees and play a critical role in ensuring that inclusion is core to our workplace culture and that our businesses are representative of the communities we serve. Moreover, we know that diversity is good for the economy; it improves corporate performance, drives growth and enhances employee engagement.

Simply put, organizations with diverse teams perform better.

So FUCK OFF RACIST WHITE REPUBLICANS


----------



## miketx

A comfortable place to stay.


----------



## GWV5903

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias and IM2 feel better when they can blame the White Man for their disadvantages. Asclepias makes it clear he believes Slavery is still in place today and IM2 is just bitter. Fortunately there are more Blacks today who have the intelligence to put this division in the past and know they have opportunities they’ve never had before. Maybe someday these 2 will figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you’re struggling to understand it’s meaning, unless you’re claiming that someone entering prison is an act of Slavery...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you are too dumb to understand its meaning. It plainly says slavery is legal as long as you are in prison.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO!!! 

You need to read it again and get some help, soon...


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
Click to expand...

Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the gop would stop offering more subsidies and tax cuts to the wealthy and corporations.   The first thing they do when they regain power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it’s OK that Dems run on benefits for the multi-generational poor.
Click to expand...

the right wing only cares about the (rich) People not the (poor) People.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
Click to expand...


No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.

This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:  

1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.

2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.

We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.

Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.


----------



## danielpalos

...limited opportunities to be Better Capitalists!


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
Click to expand...

I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
Click to expand...




Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs. 


None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
Click to expand...


What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?

Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
Click to expand...


Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
Click to expand...

with a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed; blacks could be coming up with a new Carthage for the Union; simply because they have some money to work with.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
Click to expand...

Now back to *reality*...
You know what diversity means?
Business Visas.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
Click to expand...

Just remember when blacks moved in to our neighborhood, you and your family moved out and mine stayed.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
Click to expand...




I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...

And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
Face it, you’re a self hating White man.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
Click to expand...


You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
Click to expand...


I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.

They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember when blacks moved in to our neighborhood, you and your family moved out and mine stayed.
Click to expand...



Incorrect. My point about the black family/education outcomes/jobs stands. 


WHy you keep putting this on us, is beyond me.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
Click to expand...


No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
Click to expand...

Which translates into you not caring that Americans are being replaced by cheap foreign labor.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
Click to expand...


They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
Click to expand...

You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
Click to expand...



They are rich assholes pandering to the mob, and don't give a fuck about the white guys way down the power structure who are going to be paying the price.


And NOTHING will be gained by this. Diversity has no value. That is a pure myth.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
Click to expand...

Are you retarded?
No wonder Trump drives you insane.
Businesses want slaves and you’re falling for the 1998 Bill Gates argument to get them.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.
Click to expand...


If those events led to me being alive, and if those events didn't happen would mean I wouldn't be here today, fuck it.

But I get what you are saying.  I'm not saying I'm glad slavery or 9-11 happened.  And honestly, if I could go back and make them not happen but that would mean I'd disappear, I MIGHT do it.  I'm not sure.  Are you saying you would kill yourself to prevent 9-11?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which translates into you not caring that Americans are being replaced by cheap foreign labor.
Click to expand...

Not really.  It's a global economy.  Learn to compete.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are rich assholes pandering to the mob, and don't give a fuck about the white guys way down the power structure who are going to be paying the price.
> 
> 
> And NOTHING will be gained by this. Diversity has no value. That is a pure myth.
Click to expand...


I rest my case.  There is no talking to white male victims like you.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
Click to expand...



If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.


THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.


Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which translates into you not caring that Americans are being replaced by cheap foreign labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  It's a global economy.  Learn to compete.
Click to expand...

Then why are Indians leaving India in droves?
Who are we competing with?
It seems we are in competition only to drive up stock prices.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are rich assholes pandering to the mob, and don't give a fuck about the white guys way down the power structure who are going to be paying the price.
> 
> 
> And NOTHING will be gained by this. Diversity has no value. That is a pure myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  There is no talking to white male victims like you.
Click to expand...




You have no case. YOu've made a few claims that fell apart the moment they were challenged.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  But anyone who doesn't sign the diversity pledge will not look good in the business community and could even be punished by boycotts or being called out publicly.  And don't just sign the pledge and not get diverse.  You'll get called on that too.  So no the government won't force companies to do anything but we the people can and will.
> 
> This is the promise these companies are making.  At least they get it:
> 
> 1.    *We will implement and expand unconscious bias education:* Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously.
> 
> 2.    *We will share best—and unsuccessful—practices:* Each of our companies has established programs and initiatives around diversity and inclusion. Yet, we know that many companies are still developing their strategies. We will commit to helping other companies evolve and enhance their current diversity strategies and encourage them, in turn, to share their successes and challenges with others.
> 
> We recognize that these commitments are not the complete answer, but we believe they are important, concrete steps toward building more diverse and inclusive workplaces. We hope our list of signatories will grow, and we invite other CEOs across America to join us.
> 
> Let’s come together to make good on the inherent promise that all of our people should be able to bring their best selves to work and unleash their full potential. By working together toward diversity and inclusion within our workplaces, industries, and broader business community, we can cultivate meaningful change for our society.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
Click to expand...


Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> No wonder Trump drives you insane.
> Businesses want slaves and you’re falling for the1998 Bill Gates argument to get them.
Click to expand...

only lousy capitalists, lose money on border policy.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
Click to expand...

only lousy socialists have social problems instead of social solutions.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which translates into you not caring that Americans are being replaced by cheap foreign labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  It's a global economy.  Learn to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are Indians leaving India in droves?
> Who are we competing with?
> It seems we are in competition only to drive up stock prices.
Click to expand...


Are they? Or is this what you choose to believe.


----------



## Taz

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP can offer Blacks less welfare, less food stamps, and an end of Affirmative Action. Sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
Click to expand...

So if you go see a rock band and they have no bumberclydes in the band, you go into a banana frenzy?


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
Click to expand...

Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black families have been destroyed. This leads to shit educational outcomes. WHich leads to shit jobs.
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with racism, discrimination, or Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter what you think as long as most of the fortune 500 CEO's understand the value and need to become more diverse.
> 
> They understand what unconscious bias is even if you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which translates into you not caring that Americans are being replaced by cheap foreign labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  It's a global economy.  Learn to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are Indians leaving India in droves?
> Who are we competing with?
> It seems we are in competition only to drive up stock prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they? Or is this what you choose to believe.
Click to expand...

Try the WSJ;  it’s terribly slanted but shows how business doesn’t want Americans.
It’s call Labor Ready (cheap labor).


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those events led to me being alive, and if those events didn't happen would mean I wouldn't be here today, fuck it.
> 
> But I get what you are saying.  I'm not saying I'm glad slavery or 9-11 happened.  And honestly, if I could go back and make them not happen but that would mean I'd disappear, I MIGHT do it.  I'm not sure.  Are you saying you would kill yourself to prevent 9-11?
Click to expand...


Africans dove into the ocean to avoid slavery. That's what I'm saying. 9-11 can't be compared to that.


----------



## Taz

What do blacks have to offer the GOP?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
Click to expand...


Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
Click to expand...

I understand.
I know lots of people who lost and gained and lost and gained.
Reagan turned the US into a gambling casino.
It’s nice to know I can bet on anything, real or imagined.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many pro sports are there?
> 
> Try another argument chump.
Click to expand...


Tennis? See the Williams sisters? Dominate every sport. Except hockey...thats a Canuck sport.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
Click to expand...


You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just about $$$$ it is about the high crime rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because a poor white person in a white community doesn't feel as desperate and hopeless as a poor black person, so they don't resort to crime.  Anyone who's a violent criminal has given up all hope of being a productive member of society.  So maybe white people aren't as desperate and don't feel as hopeless.  Plus there are a million other factors on why black communities are more dangerous.  Ultimately you don't seem to get that black people are treated like second class citizens in this country.  They probably feel like Palestinians who feel so hopeless they strap on suicide bombs.
> 
> The relationship between race and crime in the United States has been a topic of public controversy and scholarly debate for more than a century. The incarceration rate of blacks is more than three times higher than their representation in the general population. Research shows that the over representation of some minorities in the criminal justice system can be explained mostly by disproportionate rates of crime, but also by socioeconomic factors and racial discrimination by law enforcement and the judicial system.
> 
> 92 Percent Of African-Americans Say Black Americans Face Discrimination Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think poor whites in Appalachia don’t feel desperation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren’t they killing each other? We should put drugs and guns in there and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have drugs and guns. They just aren’t brainwashed by the Donkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's funny?  Republicans worship corporations.  You guys literally handed them the keys to your government.  Anyways, I find it funny that you poor Republicans are so against Affirmative Action even though your masters are all for diversity.  So, you disagree with the CEO's you worship?
> 
> The Pledge
Click to expand...



Worship corporations? There is a church of Amazon? LOL.

There is a church of Scientology...full of Leftists. Like you.


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> What do blacks have to offer the GOP?


the affirmative action of the franchise.  it is the same for both parties.  

the right wing simply doesn't care about natural rights or capitalism.


----------



## Taz

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer the GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> the affirmative action of the franchise.  it is the same for both parties.
> 
> the right wing simply doesn't care about natural rights or capitalism.
Click to expand...

Natural rights? wtf is that?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it.  When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land.  Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge.  They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them.  Why?  It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?  The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP.  Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
Click to expand...

Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.

Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.


----------



## Taz

I think the GOP could offer Blacks some seats at the back of the bus next to the toilet.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
Click to expand...


There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet when IT went 100% Indian Business Visa you didn’t give a shit because at least they’re brown.
> Even Blacks are too stupid to realize that Business Visas and Illegals kicked them out of many professions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know it affected you and that's why you are so sensitive about the subject.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you have never once responded like that to any of the Blacks here.
> Face it, you’re a self hating White man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
Click to expand...

This is exactly the shit I'm talking about.  CEO's have to remind themselves and their employees they have racial bias'.  And they do it to women too.  

To me this is the most important part of the diversity pledge most CEO's on the fortune 500 are making:

We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.

Correll should find out which companies did not sign the pledge and only go to work for those companies.  Then when a black or woman passes him up for a promotion he will know it was because the black or woman was better qualified than he was.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
Click to expand...

Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.  

We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.

What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
Click to expand...


Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.

Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
Click to expand...

The business of business is to make money.
The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
Click to expand...


*With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.

With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost

Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.

But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.

Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.

And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.  


Should have said WHITE male supremacy.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
Click to expand...


Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
Click to expand...


So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
Click to expand...


Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
Click to expand...


Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
Click to expand...


You are talking to the left.  If you want to know what the left thinks, yes, talk to me or read my leftist links.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...


You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking to the left.  If you want to know what the left thinks, yes, talk to me or read my leftist links.
Click to expand...


How about logic and no left or right? Think for yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
Click to expand...


No.  CEO and their VP's should not be 99% white males.  

Hell, even though the GOP has done away with Affirmative Action the corporations themselves understand the importance of a diverse workforce.  We do live in a diverse society.  This is just white males trying to hold onto their privilege.  

First we let minorities and women do the low jobs.  Now they are climbing the corporate ladder and breaking ceilings and you don't think it's right because you don't recognize your own bias'.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  CEO and their VP's should not be 99% white males.
> 
> Hell, even though the GOP has done away with Affirmative Action the corporations themselves understand the importance of a diverse workforce.  We do live in a diverse society.  This is just white males trying to hold onto their privilege.
> 
> First we let minorities and women do the low jobs.  Now they are climbing the corporate ladder and breaking ceilings and you don't think it's right because you don't recognize your own bias'.
Click to expand...


You cannot tell privately held companies how to hire or promote. They are beholden to their shareholders first and foremost. Capitalism only sees green. If women and or minorities are best to lead they will be promoted as such. Unless you think Corporations are purposely trying to earn less? Which is illogical.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking to the left.  If you want to know what the left thinks, yes, talk to me or read my leftist links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about logic and no left or right? Think for yourself.
Click to expand...

Look at this logic I got in that liberal site.

The GOP has long used women for political advantage, without prioritizing or considering their concerns or viewpoints.  On Friday by Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine), who explained why she was casting the deciding vote on Kavanaugh in an eagerly awaited 45-minute speech.

Seated behind Collins, neatly captured by the TV screen, were two other female Republican senators: Shelley Moore Capito (W.Va.) and Cindy Hyde-Smith (Miss.). They were fairly silent on the Kavanaugh turmoil during the previous weeks. The three women together make up half of all female Republican senators.  ONLY 6?  

These few women were being used to make the show of male supremacy go down easy.

Indeed, when asked why there were no Republican women on the Judiciary Committee, Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) speculated that they didn’t want to do so much work (comments he quickly tried to walk back).

Without more women in the party, this will be the GOP: a bunch of men who can’t see outside the tunnel vision of their masculine worldview.

To truly fight sexual harassment, one strategy that has proved successful is hiring and promoting more women.

“If all the important meetings have 50 percent women, none of them happen in strip clubs,” Frank Dobbin, a professor of sociology at Harvard University who’s studied the effectiveness of anti-harassment training, recently told HuffPost, explaining the research he’s done on combating harassment.

Fewer than 12 percent of Republican senators are women. In the House, there are just 23 women out of 235 Republican representatives ― less than 10 percent. (It’s telling that the lone Republican in the chamber Saturday who didn’t vote for Kavanaugh was Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, one of the party’s few outspoken women.)

Even at a time when men still dominate executive boardrooms and C-suites, these percentages are shockingly low.

No wonder those Republican senators were so easily entranced by Kavanaugh’s sob story ― their empathy clearly lies with men. They hardly even have to work with women at all. In fact, the vice president, Mike Pence, reportedly won’t even dine alone with a woman who isn’t his wife. And the president has said he can “grab them by the pussy.”

None of this is likely to change.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.



The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.

President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
Click to expand...

I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking to the left.  If you want to know what the left thinks, yes, talk to me or read my leftist links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about logic and no left or right? Think for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at this logic I got in that liberal site.
> 
> The GOP has long used women for political advantage, without prioritizing or considering their concerns or viewpoints.  On Friday by Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine), who explained why she was casting the deciding vote on Kavanaugh in an eagerly awaited 45-minute speech.
> 
> Seated behind Collins, neatly captured by the TV screen, were two other female Republican senators: Shelley Moore Capito (W.Va.) and Cindy Hyde-Smith (Miss.). They were fairly silent on the Kavanaugh turmoil during the previous weeks. The three women together make up half of all female Republican senators.  ONLY 6?
> 
> These few women were being used to make the show of male supremacy go down easy.
> 
> Indeed, when asked why there were no Republican women on the Judiciary Committee, Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) speculated that they didn’t want to do so much work (comments he quickly tried to walk back).
> 
> Without more women in the party, this will be the GOP: a bunch of men who can’t see outside the tunnel vision of their masculine worldview.
> 
> To truly fight sexual harassment, one strategy that has proved successful is hiring and promoting more women.
> 
> “If all the important meetings have 50 percent women, none of them happen in strip clubs,” Frank Dobbin, a professor of sociology at Harvard University who’s studied the effectiveness of anti-harassment training, recently told HuffPost, explaining the research he’s done on combating harassment.
> 
> Fewer than 12 percent of Republican senators are women. In the House, there are just 23 women out of 235 Republican representatives ― less than 10 percent. (It’s telling that the lone Republican in the chamber Saturday who didn’t vote for Kavanaugh was Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, one of the party’s few outspoken women.)
> 
> Even at a time when men still dominate executive boardrooms and C-suites, these percentages are shockingly low.
> 
> No wonder those Republican senators were so easily entranced by Kavanaugh’s sob story ― their empathy clearly lies with men. They hardly even have to work with women at all. In fact, the vice president, Mike Pence, reportedly won’t even dine alone with a woman who isn’t his wife. And the president has said he can “grab them by the pussy.”
> 
> None of this is likely to change.
Click to expand...


If these discussions are going to go one way you can speak to yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
Click to expand...


My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
Click to expand...

Did I say something that contradicts what you just said?  Lets analyze shall we? 

I said:  Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.

And you said this:  You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.

Did I say anything about why companies hire Indians?  I know why they hire indians.  Why would you put those words in my mouth?  Are you hearing what you want to hear or what I say?

And what book would you recommend for someone like you who doesn't listen?  Listening for dummies?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...

Is that why out credit card info is stolen by them all the time?
How dumb are you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that contradicts what you just said?  Lets analyze shall we?
> 
> I said:  Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> And you said this:  You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Did I say anything about why companies hire Indians?  I know why they hire indians.  Why would you put those words in my mouth?  Are you hearing what you want to hear or what I say?
> 
> And what book would you recommend for someone like you who doesn't listen?  Listening for dummies?
Click to expand...


You implied that Indians were better but companies hire whites because they are racist. That is simply not true. Capitalism is only loyal to earnings. You read the Huffington Post as gospel. Sad.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
Click to expand...


Then stop.  I can tell you are frustrated and losing.  Lets see you talk to someone else more intelligently than you.

Your personal antidote does nothing to change the fact that your opinion is exactly what companies are trying to stop doing.  That bias attitude of "I'm not going to hire her because she's just going to get pregnant and quit on me".

There may even be some truth to it.  But the woman who my brothers company picked to be VP of HR doesn't have any kids and she wasn't qualified to be VP just like my brother wasn't qualified.  But in the past the position would always have gone to a white man.  Today they are trying to find women and minorities to fill those roles.

Oh, and then we have to deal with why women are only ever picked to be VP of HR and not other departments like IT or Marketing.  I'm sure you'll have an excuse for that too.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that contradicts what you just said?  Lets analyze shall we?
> 
> I said:  Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> And you said this:  You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Did I say anything about why companies hire Indians?  I know why they hire indians.  Why would you put those words in my mouth?  Are you hearing what you want to hear or what I say?
> 
> And what book would you recommend for someone like you who doesn't listen?  Listening for dummies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You implied that Indians were better but companies hire whites because they are racist. That is simply not true. Capitalism is only loyal to earnings. You read the Huffington Post as gospel. Sad.
Click to expand...

I did not imply that but thanks for clarifying what you believed you read.

All I said was If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...

Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
Click to expand...


Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that contradicts what you just said?  Lets analyze shall we?
> 
> I said:  Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> And you said this:  You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Did I say anything about why companies hire Indians?  I know why they hire indians.  Why would you put those words in my mouth?  Are you hearing what you want to hear or what I say?
> 
> And what book would you recommend for someone like you who doesn't listen?  Listening for dummies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You implied that Indians were better but companies hire whites because they are racist. That is simply not true. Capitalism is only loyal to earnings. You read the Huffington Post as gospel. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not imply that but thanks for clarifying what you believed you read.
> 
> All I said was If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...

Except that other professions are now being targeted...MDs, lawyers, accountants, engineers.
The good thing is Trump is carrying out his promise to send the Indians back home and Americans are now getting those IT jobs.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
Click to expand...

No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
Response?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
Click to expand...


Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.

This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
Click to expand...

Everyone makes around 6 figures.


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
Click to expand...

the power to provide for the general welfare is general.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that contradicts what you just said?  Lets analyze shall we?
> 
> I said:  Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> And you said this:  You are wrong again. Companies hire Indians because they will accept lower compensation. Same with Asians. Man you are so ignorant. Read some books.
> 
> Did I say anything about why companies hire Indians?  I know why they hire indians.  Why would you put those words in my mouth?  Are you hearing what you want to hear or what I say?
> 
> And what book would you recommend for someone like you who doesn't listen?  Listening for dummies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You implied that Indians were better but companies hire whites because they are racist. That is simply not true. Capitalism is only loyal to earnings. You read the Huffington Post as gospel. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not imply that but thanks for clarifying what you believed you read.
> 
> All I said was If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that other professions are now being targeted...MDs, lawyers, accountants, engineers.
> The good thing is Trump is carrying out his promise to send the Indians back home and Americans are now getting those IT jobs.
Click to expand...


Trump has done a lot of good things.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
Click to expand...

Nice dodge.
No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
You’re a self-Hating Honky.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
Click to expand...


Yea but not with zero debt.  

And no.  Most of you make around $50K.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
Click to expand...

You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but not with zero debt.
> 
> And no.  Most of you make around $50K.
Click to expand...

In other words, what’s bad for Honky is no big deal.
What’s bad for Blacks is BAD!


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
Click to expand...

I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
Click to expand...

You don't.  No way you do or you wouldn't be crying about what you used to make.  You hate Bill Gates huh?


----------



## danielpalos

...unsustainable debt.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but not with zero debt.
> 
> And no.  Most of you make around $50K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, what’s bad for Honky is no big deal.
> What’s bad for Blacks is BAD!
Click to expand...

Poor white man.  You poor baby.  Pathetic.  Back in the 1960's you worried about the Klansmen.  I guess someone has to.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Either youre illiterate or youre stupid. It says right in the 13th amendment that slavery is still legal.



Slavery is still legal?  Really?  Please show us where that is stated in the 13th Amendment.  Here is the full text.

Thirteenth Amendment
Section 1. Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.

Section 2. Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
Click to expand...

None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
Click to expand...


Almost 6? LMAO. That’s nothing. I run my own business. I have two kids. I live in highly expensive MA. You don’t have kids but lecture me on how women should work? You’re dismissed.


Good day.


----------



## danielpalos

...a disregard for the whole and entire concept of natural rights.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
Click to expand...


I like the Celtics. You?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you aren't smart enough to have an intellectually honest conversation.  You just don't get it.  You even used the classic argument, "women want to stay home and have kids" as a reason so few are executives.  That's bullshit and you DON'T know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't.  No way you do or you wouldn't be crying about what you used to make.  You hate Bill Gates huh?
Click to expand...

Wrong...Gates is simply a scumbag.
Apparently, you’re a salesman just like Gates.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
Click to expand...

Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.

The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a career and chose to stay home. I can name you 50 other couples like that. What is the point of having kids to have someone else raise them? You are a mental midget. I will compare resumes with you all day. You refuse to use logic and hence debating a wall is more beneficial than debating you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but not with zero debt.
> 
> And no.  Most of you make around $50K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, what’s bad for Honky is no big deal.
> What’s bad for Blacks is BAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor white man.  You poor baby.  Pathetic.  Back in the 1960's you worried about the Klansmen.  I guess someone has to.
Click to expand...

Blacks can’t get jobs and the nation is just fine.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
Click to expand...

I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget resume.  I have a great resume but how much do you make?  What do you do?  Do you have debt?  Do you have things like a vacation home, boat, motorcycles?  I make almost 6 figures, I'm in sales, no debt, all the toys.  What resume could you possibly show me?  Are you rich?  I am.  No kids and I save a lot.  Do you save a lot?  Then why you crying?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone makes around 6 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but not with zero debt.
> 
> And no.  Most of you make around $50K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, what’s bad for Honky is no big deal.
> What’s bad for Blacks is BAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor white man.  You poor baby.  Pathetic.  Back in the 1960's you worried about the Klansmen.  I guess someone has to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks can’t get jobs and the nation is just fine.
Click to expand...

public policy right wingers?   stop whining about the cost of social services to support your right wing fantasy.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.



What did President Donald Trump's father do which was illegal?


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
Click to expand...

What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Donald Trump's father do which was illegal?
Click to expand...

You mean besides immigrate illegally?


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
Click to expand...

can you cite where that is expressed?


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
Click to expand...


Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com

Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.


----------



## Taz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In many ways desegregation was the beginning of the end of  economic independence in predominantly black communities.
> 
> Instead of retaining loyalty to community based bussineses, black consumers took their business to the places that they were forbidden pto patronize in the past. I can vividly recall how proud my grandmother was to be able to walk into an establishment that she could not be served in before, and actually pay a HIGHER price than she would have paid closer to her own home.
> 
> 
> That is the epitome of effective brainwashing and social conditioning.
> 
> To take pride in being able to participate in an illusion of acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an idiot. There is way more than one white european player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...

That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
Click to expand...



Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> higher paid labor does.
> 
> we should be increasing the minimum wage to raise tax revenue instead of tax raise economics to pay for right wing tax cut economics.



Nonsense, worse yet, you know it and lie about it.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
Click to expand...

Basketball was invented by south american indigenous people. I think the Mayans.

The first basketball:  The Mesoamerican ballgame


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball was invented by south american indigenous people. I think the Mayans.
> 
> The first basketball:  The Mesoamerican ballgame
Click to expand...


When I play Civ. I play the Mayans frequently.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
Click to expand...


He is my fellow Dukie!! Go Cs!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Taz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there more than 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
Click to expand...


What? Lol


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.



What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
Click to expand...

I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
Click to expand...

When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.


----------



## Indeependent

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
Click to expand...

It’s only right to force quotas for Blacks.
Just ask SB.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
Click to expand...


Capitalism does not discriminate.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
Click to expand...

Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
Click to expand...

I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.

Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?

You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Donald Trump's father do which was illegal?
Click to expand...

They illegally passed on a fortune from father to son.  

Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> They/You aren't more qualified. That's what you don't seem to understand. This is just the right wings argument against diversity. You aren't more qualified or smarter. You are simply white. And the guy hiring is white.



As you know, that is not true.

First, the War on Poverty brought about by President Lyndon Johnson destroyed the black family, which, in turn, destroys the children.

Without bias, here are the demographics for students taking the ACT and SAT exams.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
Click to expand...

We know you love Tatum


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
Click to expand...



I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Donald Trump's father do which was illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They illegally passed on a fortune from father to son.
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
Click to expand...


As you know, there was nothing illegal.  Do you ever quit whining?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
Click to expand...


Nah

So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
Click to expand...


Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans here complain I make an extra $20k a year selling weed. They say I should pay taxes on that money.
> 
> But trump can take $50 million from his father tax free and that makes trump smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did President Donald Trump's father do which was illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They illegally passed on a fortune from father to son.
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you know, there was nothing illegal.  Do you ever quit whining?
Click to expand...

Why because we are beyond the statute of limitations?

This reminds me of when Trump said collusion wasn't a crime.  He was actually right.  It's actually many crimes

Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
Click to expand...

I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
Click to expand...

Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
Click to expand...


Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.  

I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.

It's a stupid concept.  

I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.  

I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.

She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.  

Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?


----------



## danielpalos

any capital ventures to be activity partners with?


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
Click to expand...

The three fifths compromise was in the constitution.  You specified from inception.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
Click to expand...

natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three fifths compromise was in the constitution.  You specified from inception.
Click to expand...

where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
Click to expand...


If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.

Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our form of social-ism is about Equality.  Our federal Constitution was intelligently designed to be both gender and race neutral from Inception.
> 
> The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
Click to expand...

natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> 
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three fifths compromise was in the constitution.  You specified from inception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
Click to expand...


In the three fifths compromise clause of the constitution.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three fifths compromise was in the constitution.  You specified from inception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the three fifths compromise clause of the constitution.
Click to expand...

where?


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better about yourself Now? Glad I could help. Now go get me a burrito, and hold the sweat.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> 
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
Click to expand...

That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?



As you know, the 3/5th's compromise was due to the Northern States who did not want the blacks to count for anything, they pushed their belief that blacks were nothing more than animals and therefore could not be counted as a person.


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant, where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The three fifths compromise was in the constitution.  You specified from inception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where in our federal Constitution are the terms expressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the three fifths compromise clause of the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by where?  Where is the constitution?


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you cite where that is expressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
Click to expand...

It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, the 3/5th's compromise was due to the Northern States who did not want the blacks to count for anything, they pushed their belief that blacks were nothing more than animals and therefore could not be counted as a person.
Click to expand...

no taxation, no representation for right wing policies.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better about yourself Now? Glad I could help. Now go get me a burrito, and hold the sweat.
Click to expand...



So, you’ve just given up and decided to be a douchebag weakling full time? Figures.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the part that says Black people were only 3/5 a man and instead of protecting all people it only protected white males?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, the 3/5th's compromise was due to the Northern States who did not want the blacks to count for anything, they pushed their belief that blacks were nothing more than animals and therefore could not be counted as a person.
Click to expand...



It’s a shame when people can’t understand what they have read.


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because basketball is a bumberclyde game, you know, picking up melons and putting them in a basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better about yourself Now? Glad I could help. Now go get me a burrito, and hold the sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’ve just given up and decided to be a douchebag weakling full time? Figures.
Click to expand...

I bet you feel better when you insult people like a 6 year old, don't you?


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Fifths Compromise - constitution | Laws.com
> 
> Also the Dred Scott decisions states plainly that Black people have no rights that should be respected by the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
Click to expand...

It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
Click to expand...

They don't?  How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any race baiters that teach Blacks they are inferior except white boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
Click to expand...

Wrong tatum


----------



## dblack

Maybe Republicans should offer blacks lifetime employment, and free food and housing. This would require repealing the 13th Amendment, but if it what you really want - it'll be worth the fight!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> 
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't?  How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?
Click to expand...


They get more $$$ of contracts with NBA, NFL, college teams, etc. If they are poor, how are they buying Jordans?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shortlist, I'm sure you and I could both add many other names.
> 
> President Barack Hussein Obama, First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod….Keith Ellison who supports redistribution of wealth
> 
> 
> 
> None of these people have ever taught Blacks they are inferior. If they had you would have a quote with those words in it you silly white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong tatum
Click to expand...


I think he grew. He is the same height as Horford now. Has approx. two inches in Brown.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball was invented by a white guy for white girls to play. Stop being so damn ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better about yourself Now? Glad I could help. Now go get me a burrito, and hold the sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’ve just given up and decided to be a douchebag weakling full time? Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you feel better when you insult people like a 6 year old, don't you?
Click to expand...





 You blame your mirror because you’re ugly, don’t you?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
Click to expand...


I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?

LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.  

Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When affirmative action needs to be ended is when they should end it. When I go to companies and I see ZERO black people working there, we still have a long way to go.
> 
> Luckily we don't need affirmative action to be the law of the land. Fortune 500 companies have all signed a Diversity Pledge. They pledge to have the right amount of women and minorities working for them. Why? It's the right thing to do.
> 
> *Why don't they already have the right amount of women and minorities working for them?* The answer Republicans give is why blacks don't vote GOP. Republicans don't believe racism discrimination and bigotry play a role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
Click to expand...

The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
Click to expand...


Dude I drop that much on our annual April getaway. 47 is not old. You can easily still have kids if you marry someone who is 40 or younger.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Celtics. You?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
Click to expand...

If you offered me $10 billion for the life of one of my nephews I would take my nephews.  The money would not be worth it.  But I don't know the kids I didn't have.  I suppose if I had 100 of them I would love all 100 of them equally.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "RIGHT AMOUNT" of women and minorities to work in a company and why?  When is it right for a company to be forced to NOT hire the best-qualified person?
> 
> 
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
Click to expand...


It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't?  How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get more $$$ of contracts with NBA, NFL, college teams, etc. If they are poor, how are they buying Jordans?
Click to expand...

Maybe it's why they are poor.  Buying dumb shit.  They haven't learned to prioritize.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you offered me $10 billion for the life of one of my nephews I would take my nephews.  The money would not be worth it.  But I don't know the kids I didn't have.  I suppose if I had 100 of them I would love all 100 of them equally.
Click to expand...


Bingo!!!! So I can opine in mothers wanting to stay home over a career. I live it!


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I drop that much on our annual April getaway. 47 is not old. You can easily still have kids if you marry someone who is 40 or younger.
Click to expand...

You spend $25K once a year?  GTFO


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a state is reached where everyone has equal access to be the best qualified person.  Due to the past actions of whites holding Blacks, Hispanics and women back that hasnt been reached yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
Click to expand...

By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you offered me $10 billion for the life of one of my nephews I would take my nephews.  The money would not be worth it.  But I don't know the kids I didn't have.  I suppose if I had 100 of them I would love all 100 of them equally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo!!!! So I can opine in mothers wanting to stay home over a career. I live it!
Click to expand...


Well when you make so much you can blow $25K a year on a outing sure she can stay home and not work.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> They don't? How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?



That is the target market of Nike, the inner cities and urban areas.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the target market of Nike, the inner cities and urban areas.
Click to expand...

Nope its the suburbs that receive most of the marketing by Nike.  In general they target everyone but the specifically target well to do populations that wish they could be athletes.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't? How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the target market of Nike, the inner cities and urban areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its the suburbs that receive most of the marketing by Nike.  In general they target everyone but the specifically target well to do populations that wish they could be athletes.
Click to expand...


Nike does not target consumers based on race, ethnicity, religion or social class. However, given the high-price of the company’s products, it does use the income and education as targeting variables.

https://mymission.lamission.edu/use...signments/nike segmentation and targeting.pdf


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't?  How many poor kids buy expensive Jordan's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get more $$$ of contracts with NBA, NFL, college teams, etc. If they are poor, how are they buying Jordans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's why they are poor.  Buying dumb shit.  They haven't learned to prioritize.
Click to expand...


Ding ding ding ding....now you are talking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I drop that much on our annual April getaway. 47 is not old. You can easily still have kids if you marry someone who is 40 or younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend $25K once a year?  GTFO
Click to expand...


You go to Aruba for a week with 4 people and see how much you spend. Atlantis the year before.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism does not discriminate.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
Click to expand...


How is that exploitation? This will be rich.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you offered me $10 billion for the life of one of my nephews I would take my nephews.  The money would not be worth it.  But I don't know the kids I didn't have.  I suppose if I had 100 of them I would love all 100 of them equally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo!!!! So I can opine in mothers wanting to stay home over a career. I live it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when you make so much you can blow $25K a year on a outing sure she can stay home and not work.
Click to expand...


I did not always make that much.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. Discrimination is the foundation of capitalism. The haves discriminate and get wealthy off the have nots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that exploitation? This will be rich.
Click to expand...

Because they know good and well these average everyday white people will never be good at basketball.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently nearly 50 white players in the NBA. When the league started over 70 years ago, the first black player was not seen until 1947.
> 
> Does that mean that white players in that era were genetically superior, and blacks were inferior?
> 
> No.
> 
> Desegregation is typically followed by "white flight".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many pro sports are there?
> 
> Try another argument chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tennis? See the Williams sisters? Dominate every sport. Except hockey...thats a Canuck sport.
Click to expand...


Are the majority of pro tennis players black? No.

Try another argument chump.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the racist such as you is a self hating white.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is  as dead as your brain cells, buck-o. Unless you count say, exploiting illegal aliens as our  neo slave class. But that is a different mater, different thread and a matter for tomorrow. Peace, Namaste  until next time. Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn how to read.
> 
> According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,*
> 
> There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery could still exist in America today.
Click to expand...

But it doesnt


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy closet case, Batman!
Click to expand...


He drags a pontoon boat to church?


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, Blacks couldn't have invented it all by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but it really is ok to stop being a racist douchebag once in a while. Everyone is aware of your fear and weakness by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got that off your chest, do you feel better about yourself Now? Glad I could help. Now go get me a burrito, and hold the sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’ve just given up and decided to be a douchebag weakling full time? Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you feel better when you insult people like a 6 year old, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You blame your mirror because you’re ugly, don’t you?
Click to expand...

Why, is that what you do?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> So Nike gets wealthy off the have nots? Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that exploitation? This will be rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they know good and well these average everyday white people will never be good at basketball.
Click to expand...


So what? When we go to movies we know we cannot act? Doesn’t mean we cannot enjoy the movie?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's because schools don't teach anything at all about home or local community economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an alien from Mars came to Earth he would think the NBA and NFL were racist. My point, you mental midget is that stats don't always tell the whole story. 75% NBA = black. 70% of NFL = black. Can you name one white corner back? No.
> 
> When the NBA and ABA merged the best players were still black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day......but you? NEVER.
> 
> There are no "aliens from Mars" here, you dunce. However, here are some actual  facts.
> 
> *When the NBA and ABA merged in 1976, the top scorer was Pete Maravich, and the center with the most rebounds per game was Bill Walton. Rick Barry, who came from the ABA led the NBA in steals in the 1975-1976 season and was an NBA all star for three consecutive years.
> 
> And of course Larry Bird would arrive in the NBA 1978 and  be recognized as one of the best ever for the majority of his career
> 
> *The NFL is in fact predominately black, but 5 the highest paid players in the league are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned 3 players. LMAO. Bird arrived in 1980. Barry and Pistol Pete would not make the top 10 of all time list. Larry would. 1/10.
> 
> 1) Michael Jordan
> 2) Kareem
> 3) LeBron
> 4) Wilt
> 5) Kobe Bryant
> 6) Bill Russell
> 7) Magic Johnson
> 8) Larry Bird
> 9) Tim Duncan
> 10) Dr. J
> 
> 1/10 is white. Right now there is not one white player in the Top 10. Top 30 NBA prospects all black.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many pro sports are there?
> 
> Try another argument chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tennis? See the Williams sisters? Dominate every sport. Except hockey...thats a Canuck sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are the majority of pro tennis players black? No.
> 
> Try another argument chump.
Click to expand...


How do you know?


----------



## Cosmos

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks? *


I don't understand the question.  Are blacks special?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a pathetic asshole who has zero clue as to what Wall Street did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's why I once held a series 7 license, a life, health and annuities license, along with being a CFP. Don't assume things based on your racism son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
Click to expand...


Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire purpose of capitalism is to exploit the yearning of have nots to be haves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that exploitation? This will be rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they know good and well these average everyday white people will never be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? When we go to movies we know we cannot act? Doesn’t mean we cannot enjoy the movie?
Click to expand...

We arent talking about enjoying anything. We are talking about exploitation. Did you forget when you asked how that was exploitation?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I drop that much on our annual April getaway. 47 is not old. You can easily still have kids if you marry someone who is 40 or younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his husband could always adopt.
Click to expand...


True!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is? Cool!!!! How are the Celtics exploiting their fans?
> 
> 
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that exploitation? This will be rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they know good and well these average everyday white people will never be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? When we go to movies we know we cannot act? Doesn’t mean we cannot enjoy the movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about enjoying anything. We are talking about exploitation. Did you forget when you asked how that was exploitation?
Click to expand...


As a fan I enjoy the game. Don’t feel like I am exploited at all. You so angry. Why? Come to Boston. I ll buy you a beer.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
Click to expand...


Why don't you shut he hell up with that shit white boy. Because this is not true. The problem is white boys like you who vote for this because you actually believe your punk asses are being left the fuck out.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I drop that much on our annual April getaway. 47 is not old. You can easily still have kids if you marry someone who is 40 or younger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spend $25K once a year?  GTFO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go to Aruba for a week with 4 people and see how much you spend. Atlantis the year before.
Click to expand...

My brother goes to Greece every year with his family of 4.  He's rich so I don't blame him.  But, his sister in law goes with her family of four and she's just a teacher and her husband doesn't make shit.  They must spend at least $10K a year going to Greece.  AT LEAST.

If you aren't rich then you're an idiot throwing away $25K a year on a trip every year.  I'm now getting the feeling you have more money than the average schlub.  

Someone here earlier said, "everyone makes almost 6 figures".  How out of touch can they be?  No not everyone makes almost 6 figures.  

The median household income in the United States is *$56,516*
*
Lets say the number is now $65K.  It is hardly "almost 6 figures".

And my home is paid off so my income goes a lot further than most people's because I have zero debt and almost zero bills.  I could work at Walmart and pay my monthly bills.  I am literally the Republican wet dream.  When they tell people how to live financially, they are describing me.

So you telling me you are saving enough for retirement and you spend $25K a year on a trip every year?  What do you do again?  I'm finding that hard to believe but I don't want to doubt you like unkotare doubts me.  I'll believe you.*


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
Click to expand...


No, the media is controlled primarily by conservative owners. And listening to Ben Shapiro is listening to nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> By providing a place that average everyday white people can vicariously experience what its like to be good at basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that exploitation? This will be rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they know good and well these average everyday white people will never be good at basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? When we go to movies we know we cannot act? Doesn’t mean we cannot enjoy the movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent talking about enjoying anything. We are talking about exploitation. Did you forget when you asked how that was exploitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a fan I enjoy the game. Don’t feel like I am exploited at all. You so angry. Why? Come to Boston. I ll buy you a beer.
Click to expand...

Thats the thing with capitalism. The marketing is meant to make you feel either smart, powerful, special or induce a fear of loss in you. If you lack intelligence you wont feel exploited. You just feel smart, powerful, special, or no longer in fear.  Basically all the things a carnival barker like Drumpf does to get you to support him.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut he hell up with that shit white boy. Because this is not true. The problem is white boys like you who vote for this because you actually believe your punk asses are being left the fuck out.
Click to expand...

The entire post is in your defense except for the last part.  And it's true that you darkies and women won't show up to vote for the party that is in favor of diversity.  I pick on women more than I do blacks because you are truly a minority.  Women make up 50% of the population and they benefit most from Affirmative Action yet they vote GOP who's against it or they too don't show up.  

Did you misread my post or did you just get mad at the last part?  Because it's fucking true.  White men will show up in droves this November to vote for Trump.  Hell, so will white women.  So white women will vote for Trump and you idiots won't show up because you don't think voting matters.  You think the democrats let you down. Well guess what?  You let the Democrats down in 2010, 2014 and 2018.  

I will show up and vote for diversity.  I'm a white male.  Why do I do this when so many colored don't show up?


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
Click to expand...


But that's exactly what the right does.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which are worthless when the economic cycles end.
> People have learned that Annuities are a ripoff.
> You’re problem is that your credentials only help in a growing community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
Click to expand...

So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's exactly what the right does.
Click to expand...


Women are rarely picked to be CEO, and it's not because they're all dropping out to have babies

*and it's not because they're all dropping out to have babies*


----------



## sealybobo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy closet case, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He drags a pontoon boat to church?
Click to expand...


My 25 year old girlfriend asked me if she could move in.  I said yes at first but then thought all about the pros and cons and ultimately I told her I don't think it's a good idea.  At least right now.  She would have to break her lease and I would have to help her move and then she has a dog so we'd have 2 dogs living in my place.  Screw all that.

Next year her sister is coming with her family from Belarus.  If my girlfriend doesn't own a home by then, she's going to stay with me while they stay in her condo.  That way we don't have to move her shit or break her lease.  Not such a big commitment especially when both of us know it could be a big mistake.  Why ruin the good thing we have going?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the media is controlled primarily by conservative owners. And listening to Ben Shapiro is listening to nonsense.
Click to expand...

And these 7 rich corporations owned by rich white dudes would like us to believe their product is liberal.  It is only as liberal as they want it to be.  They'll never talk out against corporations.  But they'll be liberal on social issues like gays because that riles up the right and gets them to show up and vote.  Just look at how trannys in the ladies room worked on them in 2018


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...You brag .....
Click to expand...


No, I don’t.


----------



## Faun

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No Democrat president on record has left office with the unemployment rate higher than when they started. Meanwhile, only one Republican president can tout that achievement. So if you couldn’t find work during a Democrat president, that’s on you, not them.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...You brag .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t.
Click to expand...

Then how do I know?


----------



## sealybobo

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems offer that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> If they did I would of never left the Chicago area.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Democrat president on record has left office with the unemployment rate higher than when they started. Meanwhile, only one Republican president can tout that achievement. So if you couldn’t find work during a Democrat president, that’s on you, not them.
Click to expand...


Then they'll try to credit the Republican congress or say the president has nothing to do with it.  Except for Trump.  He has EVERYTHING to do with it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...You brag .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how do I know?
Click to expand...





You’re entitled to your opinion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's exactly what the right does.
Click to expand...



Am I doing it? We are talking person to person?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you resort to links from Lefitst sources? The media is Lefits and biased. Read or listen to Ben Shapiro. Learn some logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the media is controlled primarily by conservative owners. And listening to Ben Shapiro is listening to nonsense.
Click to expand...


Ben is the MAN!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you understand investments you understand how and why economic cycles end. You also understand the effects of bogus speculation and junk investment vehicles like credit default swaps, derivatives mortgage backed securities, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
Click to expand...


Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut he hell up with that shit white boy. Because this is not true. The problem is white boys like you who vote for this because you actually believe your punk asses are being left the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire post is in your defense except for the last part.  And it's true that you darkies and women won't show up to vote for the party that is in favor of diversity.  I pick on women more than I do blacks because you are truly a minority.  Women make up 50% of the population and they benefit most from Affirmative Action yet they vote GOP who's against it or they too don't show up.
> 
> Did you misread my post or did you just get mad at the last part?  Because it's fucking true.  White men will show up in droves this November to vote for Trump.  Hell, so will white women.  So white women will vote for Trump and you idiots won't show up because you don't think voting matters.  You think the democrats let you down. Well guess what?  You let the Democrats down in 2010, 2014 and 2018.
> 
> I will show up and vote for diversity.  I'm a white male.  Why do I do this when so many colored don't show up?
Click to expand...


Let me break it down to your stupid white ass. 88 percent of the blacks who voted in the 2016 election did not vote for rump. 8 percent is what he got. So blacks did not elect Trump into office. Bill Clinton got fewer black votes for both his victories.  So again blacks are not the reason why Trump became president. Your white ass is doing us no favors and we certainly don't need your defense. The problem were whites, to include you white men, who voted for Obama that switched. Get it?

We fought and died so we could vote bitch. We vote. White progressives don't vote in mid terms. That's the  problem. But regardless the party whites always look to  blame everybody else.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, if no one hires Blacks the US will be fine.
> In fact, no one hires them and the nation is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
Click to expand...

Are you retarded?
I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have things to do? All your posts are long and convoluted. Give it 10 yrs. Women are there. But women also bear children and choose lesser roles or to stay home and to raise them. Cannot change biology.
> 
> Stop your identity politics. It’s boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's exactly what the right does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Am I doing it? We are talking person to person?
Click to expand...


Yes you are doing it.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
Click to expand...


No, you are the self hating white. And stop using racial slurs.


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural rights are a State issue; the States could not deny or disparage natural born citizen after 1808.  The South should have asked for a bailout, not a civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
Click to expand...

it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
Click to expand...

No Jew is going to break my arm not even the Bear Jew in Inglorious Bastards.  LOL.  Ok maybe him.


----------



## IM2

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?
Click to expand...


*What does the phrase all other persons mean in Art 1 Sec 2 Par 3 of the constitution?*

"All other persons" meant all persons who were neither free nor untaxed Indians. Basically, it meant slaves. The phrase "all other persons" was eliminated by Section 2 of the Fourteenth Amendment."


----------



## Asclepias

danielpalos said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are not a state issue. No state can give you natural rights.  The constitution supposedly implicitly protects our natural rights.
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?
Click to expand...

I think thats being disingenuous. The constitution was and is all about race and in practice also gender. The existence of the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments wouldnt have been necessary if it was race and gender neutral.  Ever notice how the word "slave" was never mentioned in the original constitution?


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand investments. LMAO. You're too busy whining and crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
Click to expand...


You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We have high crime areas.  White people are victimized by the people the GOP victimize.  Our ghettos are a stain on the USA.  Whenever we go abroad and tell them the USA is #1 they always bring up our ghettos.
> 
> This is why Trump is bragging about the fake low unemployment number for blacks.  It's not real.  Fake news.  But the fact is the country goes better if everyone is doing well.  That means blacks working too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
Click to expand...


I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.  

So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.

My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.

Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.  

My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.  
I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
Click to expand...


So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.  

Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
Click to expand...

A lot of Jews have a very hard time going along with Trump's nationalistic talk.  It sounds a lot like the Nazi's in Germany.  
But this time Trump isn't going after the Jews so this Jew is ok with Trump talking shit about Mexicans, Muslims and Blacks.  That reminds me of the saying, "first they came for the .....I said nothing until they came for me and then there was no one left for me to complain to.


----------



## tycho1572

MarcATL said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
Click to expand...

I’m glad you asked...
needy indolent goof.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
Click to expand...


Trump and conservative Jews don't seem to mind catering to anti semites.  All they care about is winning.  So if they have to woo the KKK they will.  Listen to what this one guy at the rally said last year.  These are the people trump called very fine people.  He doesn't want to upset his racist base.

Cantwell made numerous anti-Semitic statements, including saying that he wants a leader who is “someone like Donald Trump but who does not give his daughter to a Jew.” He added: “I don’t think you can feel about race like I do and watch that Kushner bastard walk around with that beautiful girl.”

Read more: WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> natural rights are recognized and secured in State Constitutions.
> 
> 
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What does the phrase all other persons mean in Art 1 Sec 2 Par 3 of the constitution?*
> 
> "All other persons" meant all persons who were neither free nor untaxed Indians. Basically, it meant slaves. The phrase "all other persons" was eliminated by Section 2 of the Fourteenth Amendment."
Click to expand...

not race or gender.  it is an important distinction until the Civil War amendments.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
Click to expand...

That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
Click to expand...

My friends and colleagues would disagree.


----------



## danielpalos

...allegedly real wars on abstractions such as crime, drugs and terror at faux war on abstraction prices.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends and colleagues would disagree.
Click to expand...

No one believes that for even a moment.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country will always have it’s share of nigs needing everything handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends and colleagues would disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that for even a moment.
Click to expand...

Except my friends and colleagues.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
Click to expand...

I know tons of people who own their own businesses and they can’t financially be forced to hire and keep anyone who can’t do what they need to do when it needs to be done.
Women want equal pay so large businesses fire the men.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "nig?"
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends and colleagues would disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that for even a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except my friends and colleagues.
Click to expand...

How long have you had imaginary friends and colleagues?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad you asked...
> needy indolent goof.
> 
> 
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friends and colleagues would disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that for even a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except my friends and colleagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long have you had imaginary friends and colleagues?
Click to expand...

How long have you wanted friends and colleagues?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That describes you perfectly. You should change your username to NIG
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and colleagues would disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one believes that for even a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except my friends and colleagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long have you had imaginary friends and colleagues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long have you wanted friends and colleagues?
Click to expand...

Cant answer my question can you?


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
Click to expand...


The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If this nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
Click to expand...

It was white people who created laws that gave blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.

Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing a goal?


----------



## IM2

danielpalos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cold be true but I havent checked. I do know the 9th amendment in the constitution protects our natural rights.
> 
> 
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What does the phrase all other persons mean in Art 1 Sec 2 Par 3 of the constitution?*
> 
> "All other persons" meant all persons who were neither free nor untaxed Indians. Basically, it meant slaves. The phrase "all other persons" was eliminated by Section 2 of the Fourteenth Amendment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not race or gender.  it is an important distinction until the Civil War amendments.
Click to expand...


But it was about race.


----------



## Red Dog

IM2 said:


> So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.



Simple solution to that is to start your own business, be your own boss in competition with your current boss, then provide superior product/service and put him out of business.

Problem solved!

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
Click to expand...

It was white people that created laws to deprive Blacks of the same opportunities as everyone.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
Click to expand...


It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.


----------



## IM2

Red Dog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution to that is to start your own business, be your own boss in competition with your current boss, then provide superior product/service and put him out of business.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You need superior money to do this.

_"Complex issues have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers."_


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
Click to expand...

What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
Click to expand...

We shouldnt have to point out that there is systemic racism. The SCOTUS even admitted to it lice collector.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people that created laws to deprive Blacks of the same opportunities as everyone.
Click to expand...

Are you going to go through life hating whites for something that happened before you were born? Something that democrats applauded and republicans fixed?


----------



## tycho1572

We’re still waiting to hear about the opportunities you were denied, IM2.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people that created laws to deprive Blacks of the same opportunities as everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to go through life hating whites for something that happened before you were born? Something that democrats applauded and republicans fixed?
Click to expand...

I dont hate whites. I feel sorry for them. Its got to suck to be so wrapped up and conflicted by insecurity that they actually created laws to hold back people they tried to convince themselves were inferior.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> We’re still waiting to hear about the opportunities you were denied, IM2.


What if he was never denied an opportunity?  Does that mean all other Black people werent denied opportunity?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I passed those exams because affirmative action took them for me. Do you think that your fellow jews who primarily vote democrat are in the democratic concertation camps? I've seen it all. Here we see a neo nazi Jew folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. You are irrational. When you grow up and become an adult we can have an adult conversation. Call me a Nazi to my face and I break your arm. Little man. You can call me anything else. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
Click to expand...


I would lie on my back and break your arm within 30 seconds. You're all talk on the web. 57 wasted years. Shame.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
Click to expand...


Wrestling....LOL


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is gender and race neutral from Inception.  Slavery was to supposed end after 1808.
> 
> 
> 
> It couldnt be race neutral from inception since it mentioned the enslaved.  Where did it say slavery would end in 1808? Thats something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says Persons not race or gender.  now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What does the phrase all other persons mean in Art 1 Sec 2 Par 3 of the constitution?*
> 
> "All other persons" meant all persons who were neither free nor untaxed Indians. Basically, it meant slaves. The phrase "all other persons" was eliminated by Section 2 of the Fourteenth Amendment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not race or gender.  it is an important distinction until the Civil War amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it was about race.
Click to expand...

it was about natural rights for Persons; it had to be addressed, eventually.


----------



## tycho1572

Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....


Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
Click to expand...

Idk, is she?

Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
Click to expand...

Yep thats the same one.

Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Link to what?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a short vid of a woman who was once a liberal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
Click to expand...

Wtf? lol 
A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.


----------



## Red Dog

IM2 said:


> Red Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution to that is to start your own business, be your own boss in competition with your current boss, then provide superior product/service and put him out of business.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need superior money to do this.
> 
> _"Complex issues have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers."_
Click to expand...

Then find a business you CAN start. Nobody's stopping you. Get a small business loan for start up capital.  

BE YOUR OWN BOSS! NOBODY is stopping you!

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## tycho1572

We’re now waiting for IM2 and Asclepias to tell us how they’ve been denied opportunities. 

This should be entertaining.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> No one hires Blacks and the nation is fine.
> You’re a self-Hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
Click to expand...


You were close. The most important aspect of HR is workforce planning/hiring, and retention.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a law somewhere forcing a business to fill racial quotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens When CEOs Take A Pledge To Improve Diversity And Inclusion?
> 
> Their shared beliefs were that this is one of society’s biggest issues, that their companies need to better represent the community, and that diverse teams perform better. Their commitment to improve the culture of their organizations resulted in the creation of the CEO Action Pledge for Diversity and Inclusion which now has over 350 member companies representing 85 different industries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


NOthing I said in any way indicated that I thought that. If you truly got that, you need to check your assumptions, BIG TIME.

My point was that their actions show that they do not do that. They were NOT doing it before and they are not doing it now.




> What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.



I'm pretty sure you pulled that number out of your ass. And I doubt they admitted that. I would assume they used weasel language so that libs like you could imagine they admitted that, while giving themselves deniability if someone tries to hold them accountable.





> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.



Oh, it's not the really, really rich white males that will pay the price. It's the poor, the working class, the middle class white males who will pay for this bullshit, and the rich white males will accept the applause of libs like you, for being so "progressive".




> But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.



THe system has never been about giving me an unfair advantage, and it is currently biased against me.

You talking shit about me benefiting from "too much fairness" is rubbing salt in a lifetime of wounds.






> But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.




Said the man that some how got from my words, that I thought White CEOs should be looking out for me.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
Click to expand...

 
You can stop pretending you don't know.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
Click to expand...

Know what?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
Click to expand...



Talk about Orwellian nonsense. You can be accused of racism, and honestly saying that you are not racist or discriminating is no defense now, because you might be doing it without knowing you are doing it.


And you need special , mandatory training to learn how you are a bigot, even if you though you were being completely fair.


What a load of utter, insane, crap.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
Click to expand...

Were you too stupid to look it up yourself?

Racist threats case filed by Stamford High student settled for $37,500


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the more qualified whites denied jobs or promotions to make this happen, are libs happy to take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They/You aren't more qualified.  That's what you don't seem to understand.  This is just the right wings argument against diversity.  You aren't more qualified or smarter.  You are simply white.  And the guy hiring is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny*
> The GOP is now essentially the last bastion of male dominance in a Me Too world.
> 
> With Kavanaugh Confirmation, GOP Commits Again To Patriarchy, Misogyny | HuffPost
> 
> Thanks to the Me Too movement, most corners of the culture are starting to listen to women when they come forward about sexual harassment and assault.
> 
> But not the GOP. The male-dominated party’s answer to Me Too is: deny and attack.
> 
> Republican senators, President Donald Trump and their allies in the conservative media put on a show of male anger, resentment and victimhood to force through the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh last week, even though he was credibly accused of sexual misconduct by three women.
> 
> And with his elevation to the Supreme Court, over the objection of so many women and sexual assault survivors, Republicans demonstrated their hard-line commitment to male supremacy.
> 
> 
> Should have said WHITE male supremacy.
Click to expand...



So, you know that we disagree with you, yet you assume we agree with you, and judge us accordingly.


YOu are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
Click to expand...



Discriminating in favor of minorities and women, is not being fair to white males.


D'uh.


----------



## katsteve2012

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
Click to expand...


https://www.theroot.com/candace-owens-who-thinks-racism-is-all-in-the-past-go-1825536071

She's an opportunist. She would likely let the '"Pussy Grabber In Chief" grab hers for a buck or two.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have to put effort into making it happen, it is because hiring the best person for the job, was not giving them the diversity outcome you wanted.
> 
> 
> THe CEO's just showed how much they give a damn about their white employees, ie zero.
> 
> 
> Your assumption that whites look out for each other, is disproved by your own link.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
Click to expand...


The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED. 

Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people that created laws to deprive Blacks of the same opportunities as everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to go through life hating whites for something that happened before you were born? Something that democrats applauded and republicans fixed?
Click to expand...


I think he's going through life trying to stop something neither democrats or republicans have fixed. For it was a democrat that signed the voting rights and civil rights act. These were democratic proposals. You can quit trying these lies, because all aren't as dumb as Kanye West. And some of us were actually alive when these things happened to know exactly how it went.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
Click to expand...


But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
Click to expand...

Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> 
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
Click to expand...


That I am not going to play your game.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
Click to expand...


Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that the one that sued Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination?
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
Click to expand...


Find it yourself, Candice Owen settled with Stamford for 37,500 dollars in a racial discrimination suit. Stop asking us to prove everything we say when you don't.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
Click to expand...

I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
Click to expand...




I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.



So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, is she?
> 
> Since IM2 can’t tell us of any opportunities he’s been denied, maybe you can.
> Can you give us an example of being denied the opportunity to become something more than someone who swallows everything democrats feed them?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find it yourself, Candice Owen settled with Stamford for 37,500 dollars in a racial discrimination suit. Stop asking us to prove everything we say when you don't.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep thats the same one.
> 
> Thats like asking someone when they stopped beating their dog. If youre serious you may want to rephrase your question so it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find it yourself, Candice Owen settled with Stamford for 37,500 dollars in a racial discrimination suit. Stop asking us to prove everything we say when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

No thanks. I just ate.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
Click to expand...



He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor. 

I have seen signs that it is having an impact. 


I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
Click to expand...


I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s. 


Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> We’re now waiting for IM2 and Asclepias to tell us how they’ve been denied opportunities.
> 
> This should be entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 221357



You'll be waiting for the rest of your life because you, like every other white racist here, have been asked to do this:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.* 

And none of you have done it.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?

It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
Click to expand...

Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like the treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
Click to expand...

You mean besides put a Black family in the WH?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find it yourself, Candice Owen settled with Stamford for 37,500 dollars in a racial discrimination suit. Stop asking us to prove everything we say when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I just ate.
Click to expand...

Why do you democrats expect everyone to swallow the BS you dish out?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re now waiting for IM2 and Asclepias to tell us how they’ve been denied opportunities.
> 
> This should be entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 221357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be waiting for the rest of your life because you, like every other white racist here, have been asked to do this:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> 
> And none of you have done it.
Click to expand...



Your false premises are many and stupid. YOu lose.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to what?
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf? lol
> A link that supports your claim of her suing the Stamford, Conn Board of Education for racial discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find it yourself, Candice Owen settled with Stamford for 37,500 dollars in a racial discrimination suit. Stop asking us to prove everything we say when you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks. I just ate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you democrats expect everyone to swallow the BS you dish out?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know. You should ask someone thats a democrat. Why do you expect people to swallow the bullshit Drumpf spits out?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> 
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
Click to expand...


Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
Click to expand...


Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
#45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.

What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you say? 

Besides parrot the obvious?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
Click to expand...



The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s. 


ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
Click to expand...

You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
Click to expand...


More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
Click to expand...


NO, your previous post showed that you do not.



> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.



Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard. 

Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed. 

His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.




> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?




Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.


----------



## Geaux4it

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



They offer them the same as what whites are offered

-Geaux


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.
Click to expand...



Macro economic numbers can be good, while major segments of the population are suffering. 


That's something anyone not a drooling moron should be able to understand. 


That you don't, or pretend not to, shows that you are either a drooling moron, or a liar.


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They offer them the same as what whites are offered
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Thats been debunked about 100000 times at last count.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Macro economic numbers can be good, while major segments of the population are suffering.
> 
> 
> That's something anyone not a drooling moron should be able to understand.
> 
> 
> That you don't, or pretend not to, shows that you are either a drooling moron, or a liar.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that cant make up his mind about what shape the economy is in.


----------



## IM2

In 2007, while a senior in high school, Owens received threatening racist phone calls that were traced to a car in which the 14-year-old son of then mayor Dannel Malloy was present. Owens' family sued the Stamford Board of Education in federal court alleging that the city did not protect her rights, resulting in a $37,500 settlement

Candace Owens - Wikipedia

And she's the one we need to listen to in order to lean racism doesn't exist anymore according to you white racists here.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
Click to expand...

Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?

What opportunities have you been denied???


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.
Click to expand...


You are all over different boards  describing those on the left as "vile scum". 

You are not "partisan" in your wildest dreams.

Save that nonsense for someone who is too stupid to see that you have "no clothes". 

You place "political parties" over the good of America.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
Click to expand...

Give it a rest. Youve kinda worn out the naive white boy routine dont you think?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
Click to expand...

Not an R dummy. 

You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
Click to expand...

Not Obama’s Policies.
Most middle aged people I know started being hired about 6 months into Trump.


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an R dummy.
> 
> You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.
Click to expand...

You do realize the Ds of Abes time are basically the same as R's of today right?


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are all over different boards  describing those on the left as "vile scum".
> 
> You are not "partisan" in your wildest dreams.
> 
> Save that nonsense for someone who is too stupid to see that you have "no clothes".
> 
> You place "political parties" over the good of America.
Click to expand...

Who else thinks screaming is talking?


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an R dummy.
> 
> You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.
Click to expand...


I am not supporting the democratic party of 1860.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Obama’s Policies.
> Most middle aged people I know started being hired about 6 months into Trump.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Drumpfs policies wont start kicking in until about next month through March. Thanks for admitting it was Obamas polices though.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Macro economic numbers can be good, while major segments of the population are suffering.
> 
> 
> That's something anyone not a drooling moron should be able to understand.
> 
> 
> That you don't, or pretend not to, shows that you are either a drooling moron, or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that cant make up his mind about what shape the economy is in.
Click to expand...

You’re the guy who still hasn’t said what opportunities he’s been denied.

How do you expect anyone here to take you seriously?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Obama’s Policies.
> Most middle aged people I know started being hired about 6 months into Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Drumpfs policies wont start kicking in until about next month through March. Thanks for admitting it was Obamas polices though.
Click to expand...

Confidence has caused people to start hire.
Hell, Americans are getting programming jobs for the first time since 2004.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop pretending you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
Click to expand...


You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
Click to expand...

Al Sharpton marches?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Macro economic numbers can be good, while major segments of the population are suffering.
> 
> 
> That's something anyone not a drooling moron should be able to understand.
> 
> 
> That you don't, or pretend not to, shows that you are either a drooling moron, or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that cant make up his mind about what shape the economy is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who still hasn’t said what opportunities he’s been denied.
> 
> How do you expect anyone here to take you seriously?
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter what opportunities I have been denied. That doesnt change the fact that Blacks as a group are denied and have long been denied opportunities.

What gave you the idea I am worried about what you take serously?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I am not going to play your game.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Sharpton marches?
Click to expand...

I would assume Al marches when he attends a march.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue of long term wage stagnation for the working poor and middle class go back to the late 60s, early 70s.
> 
> 
> ANd save the baby talk for your fellow libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a brainless idiot as usual. Facts show the economy was getting better under Obama and this continued on into Drumpfs presidency. You cant tout a great economy and simultaneously claim people are suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Macro economic numbers can be good, while major segments of the population are suffering.
> 
> 
> That's something anyone not a drooling moron should be able to understand.
> 
> 
> That you don't, or pretend not to, shows that you are either a drooling moron, or a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that cant make up his mind about what shape the economy is in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the guy who still hasn’t said what opportunities he’s been denied.
> 
> How do you expect anyone here to take you seriously?
Click to expand...


The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a simple question. How is that playing a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Sharpton marches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume Al marches when he attends a march.
Click to expand...

Any manager over the age of 40 remembers your leaders and isn’t anxious for a repeat.
And you’re not doing yourself any favors here.
Make your neighborhoods safe and the word will get out.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
Click to expand...


No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".

And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".

Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"? 

Wake the fuck up.

Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.


----------



## tycho1572

It’s looking like democrats have some blacks thinking they’re still victims, but they can’t give one example of being denied an opportunity.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Obama’s Policies.
> Most middle aged people I know started being hired about 6 months into Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Drumpfs policies wont start kicking in until about next month through March. Thanks for admitting it was Obamas polices though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confidence has caused people to start hire.
> Hell, Americans are getting programming jobs for the first time since 2004.
Click to expand...

They didnt just start hiring 6 months ago though. They unemployment rate has steadily fallen under Obamas policies.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.


I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Sharpton marches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume Al marches when he attends a march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any manager over the age of 40 remembers your leaders and isn’t anxious for a repeat.
> And you’re not doing yourself any favors here.
> Make your neighborhoods safe and the word will get out.
Click to expand...


Make your hoods  safer then make certain white organized crime stays out of ours.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
Click to expand...


He's trying all the tricks.


----------



## Unkotare

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
Click to expand...






Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. You know what we are talking about, so why even ask the question? This is a common game played by you racists in forums like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying I know when I’m asking?
> 
> What opportunities have you been denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al Sharpton marches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would assume Al marches when he attends a march.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any manager over the age of 40 remembers your leaders and isn’t anxious for a repeat.
> And you’re not doing yourself any favors here.
> Make your neighborhoods safe and the word will get out.
Click to expand...

I know white boys are afraid another Malcolm X or Garvey will arise. Thats always been the fear of white boys.

I'm not asking for any favors. Just get out the way.

My neighborhood is safe.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks thinking they’re still victims, but they can’t give one example of being denied an opportunity.



Try another play. That one is getting shut down.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
Click to expand...

You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.

Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist loser who only made good money in the late 90's when IT first came out and every idiot with a Novell or MCSE could make $80K.  Today those general IT guys do support desk work for $40K.  You're a loser.  Own it.  Stop the victim mentality bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know tons of people who own their own businesses and they can’t financially be forced to hire and keep anyone who can’t do what they need to do when it needs to be done.
> Women want equal pay so large businesses fire the men.
Click to expand...

I totally agree small businesses struggling shouldn’t be saddled with this bullshit. This is Fortune 500s trying to do the right thing


----------



## sealybobo

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many successful black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people that created laws to deprive Blacks of the same opportunities as everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to go through life hating whites for something that happened before you were born? Something that democrats applauded and republicans fixed?
Click to expand...

It still exists and republicans deny it still exists


----------



## sealybobo

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with white men thinking as they do is they denied everybody but themselves the opportunity for 188 years overtly and still would be doing it if not for laws stopping them. Even with the laws, there are white men wo still practice this covertly.  But they can't see the unfairness in that. If is nation was 100 percent white then whites should have all the jobs. But it is not and because white men refuse accept the fact this is a diverse nation diversity pledges became necessary. So the next time talk about this from the perspective of a non white who is smarter than the boss they trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was white people who created laws to give blacks the same opportunities as everyone. It’s why we now have many black professionals in this country.
> 
> Why are you still complaining? Did they miss something that prevented you from accomplishing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was blacks who forced whites to make those laws and they still don't follow them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What opportunities are you complaining about? Can you give us an example?
Click to expand...

Ceos admit their Vice Presidents aren’t diverse enough. Not enough minorities or women. You worship these CEOs now you’re going to argue with them?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
Click to expand...

Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
Click to expand...



YOU are the white racist, dumbass.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
Click to expand...

Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
Click to expand...

On buddy. If you can explain how this white standing up for blacks is the racist, go for it


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
Click to expand...

I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites. But they can’t really explain how or why


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are all over different boards  describing those on the left as "vile scum".
> 
> You are not "partisan" in your wildest dreams.
> 
> Save that nonsense for someone who is too stupid to see that you have "no clothes".
> 
> You place "political parties" over the good of America.
Click to expand...


Wow. I clearly said I WAS PARTISAN, AND IDEOLOGICAL. 


And yes, I do call the left, "vile scum" because, imo, that is what most of you are.


THUS, my point. 


ONly a fucking drooling moron, would look at my opposition to Obama and conclude, "racist".


----------



## sealybobo

tycho1572 said:


> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks thinking they’re still victims, but they can’t give one example of being denied an opportunity.


I showed you how most of the CEOs in the Fortune 500s have made a diversity pledge and that most of them admit they aren’t even close to being as diverse as they hope to be. That means these big corporations admit we are right and you just want to keep the status quo that favors white men. Sorry


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are all over different boards  describing those on the left as "vile scum".
> 
> You are not "partisan" in your wildest dreams.
> 
> Save that nonsense for someone who is too stupid to see that you have "no clothes".
> 
> You place "political parties" over the good of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. I clearly said I WAS PARTISAN, AND IDEOLOGICAL.
> 
> 
> And yes, I do call the left, "vile scum" because, imo, that is what most of you are.
> 
> 
> THUS, my point.
> 
> 
> ONly a fucking drooling moron, would look at my opposition to Obama and conclude, "racist".
Click to expand...

Nah. I think you’re a white racist. No doubt in my mind. No question no matter how slick you think you are.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
Click to expand...



Obama got partisan opposition as was right and proper, and Trump's scandals are you libs and your deep state allies, trying to implement a coup.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
Click to expand...



Shove your racism up your ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
Click to expand...

Does the truth hurt?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is addressing the factors that have caused the long term issues for the middle class and working poor.
> 
> I have seen signs that it is having an impact.
> 
> 
> I fully expect to see significant increases in wages before long.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you cant have it both ways. Either you accept that the middle class is doing great due to Obamas policies or you admit they are doing bad due to Drumpfs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Obama’s Policies.
> Most middle aged people I know started being hired about 6 months into Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Drumpfs policies wont start kicking in until about next month through March. Thanks for admitting it was Obamas polices though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Confidence has caused people to start hire.
> Hell, Americans are getting programming jobs for the first time since 2004.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didnt just start hiring 6 months ago though. They unemployment rate has steadily fallen under Obamas policies.
Click to expand...

Due to food service.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got partisan opposition as was right and proper, and Trump's scandals are you libs and your deep state allies, trying to implement a coup.
Click to expand...

You mean trumps birthed movement wasn’t racist? Fuck you


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But #45 says we are in a "Thriving Economy".....thanks to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
Click to expand...


Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make good money now and it’s *obvious* your logic is cloudy by anti-White racism.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know tons of people who own their own businesses and they can’t financially be forced to hire and keep anyone who can’t do what they need to do when it needs to be done.
> Women want equal pay so large businesses fire the men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree small businesses struggling shouldn’t be saddled with this bullshit. This is Fortune 500s trying to do the right thing
Click to expand...

You’re in sales so you start to believe your own mantra.
Big Corps are out to please stock holders and if that means hiring cheaper labor of a darker skin tone, so be it.


----------



## Indeependent

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
Click to expand...

Shhhh...


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
Click to expand...

Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because "The BLACK GUY is out of the "WHITE HOUSE"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an Ideological and Partisan REpublican since the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Only a drooling moron would think that Obama's skin color ranked as an issue for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are all over different boards  describing those on the left as "vile scum".
> 
> You are not "partisan" in your wildest dreams.
> 
> Save that nonsense for someone who is too stupid to see that you have "no clothes".
> 
> You place "political parties" over the good of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. I clearly said I WAS PARTISAN, AND IDEOLOGICAL.
> 
> 
> And yes, I do call the left, "vile scum" because, imo, that is what most of you are.
> 
> 
> THUS, my point.
> 
> 
> ONly a fucking drooling moron, would look at my opposition to Obama and conclude, "racist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. I think you’re a white racist. No doubt in my mind. No question no matter how slick you think you are.
Click to expand...



Got it. YOu ignore decades of partisan and ideological opposition to white dems, and judge me based not on my actions, but on your assumptions.


YOu are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got partisan opposition as was right and proper, and Trump's scandals are you libs and your deep state allies, trying to implement a coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean trumps birthed movement wasn’t racist? Fuck you
Click to expand...

I think it was and it was damn embarrassing.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On buddy. If you can explain how this white standing up for blacks is the racist, go for it
Click to expand...

Because you’re not calling for opportunity, you’re calling for replacement...that’s racist.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
Click to expand...


No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation, 


that hurts. 


Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white idiot!  I know right from wrong.  I know what's fair.  And so it's funny as fuck for you to tell me that my logic is clouded by anti white racism when I'm a fucking white man you fool!!!  OMG.
> 
> Could it possibly be that you are the racist and you like the way things are because they favor you?
> 
> You know I've agreed with you on not shipping in indians to compete with Americans right?  That has nothing to do with making sure the executive boardrooms all have about 20% minorities and 40% women.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know tons of people who own their own businesses and they can’t financially be forced to hire and keep anyone who can’t do what they need to do when it needs to be done.
> Women want equal pay so large businesses fire the men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree small businesses struggling shouldn’t be saddled with this bullshit. This is Fortune 500s trying to do the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re in sales so you start to believe your own mantra.
> Big Corps are out to please stock holders and if that means hiring cheaper labor of a darker skin tone, so be it.
Click to expand...

That’s right. Have you seen my thread I’m a republican now? I am benefitting from the republican way. My company points to me and says if you want to make more money produce like I do. I used to argue for collective bargaining but I actually benefit from every man for himself policies


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
Click to expand...

If America sucks go to Belarus.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded?
> I know you’re white and I’ve been calling you a self-hating Honky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do see where you are coming from and I can agree somewhat with you.  Here goes.  Ok, so I'm a hard working white guy and I get my masters at Michigan State like my brother did and instead of my brother getting his first shot at becoming a VP, maybe he would have never gotten the opportunity because the company was hell bent on finding a minority or woman for the job.
> 
> So I see where you white men are coming from. I get it. And I don't like that scenario either.  But until the board rooms have a diverse look, companies that want to do the right thing are going to go out of their way to find a woman or minority.
> 
> My brother didn't want the VP job back after he stopped being VP a few years ago because he still makes the same $ but half the stress.  So, they found a woman in the company to do it.  She couldn't have done it without him but remember, he couldn't have done it without someone else's help either.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is now that she's a VP, it's hard to keep her.  Other companies want her now that she's qualified to be VP because they too signed that diversity pledge.  So, they paid her double what she was making now.  So instead of $1 million a year she's now making $2 million a year.
> 
> My brother might quit and go work for her.  She still can't do the job without him.  There is so much she doesn't know.  But that's not a slam on her.  My brother has to surround himself with people who know all the HR shit he doesn't know.  He's an expert in 3 or 4 out of 5 areas of HR so where he is weak, he hires people who are experts in those areas of HR.
> I don't even know what the 5 things are in HR.  Pensions, Benefits, Compensation, Payroll, etc?  I have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know tons of people who own their own businesses and they can’t financially be forced to hire and keep anyone who can’t do what they need to do when it needs to be done.
> Women want equal pay so large businesses fire the men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree small businesses struggling shouldn’t be saddled with this bullshit. This is Fortune 500s trying to do the right thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re in sales so you start to believe your own mantra.
> Big Corps are out to please stock holders and if that means hiring cheaper labor of a darker skin tone, so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s right. Have you seen my thread I’m a republican now? I am benefitting from the republican way. My company points to me and says if you want to make more money produce like I do. I used to argue for collective bargaining but I actually benefit from every man for himself policies
Click to expand...

Most people do and business visas take jobs from Blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
Click to expand...

You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.

There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that you are stupid enough to not understand how good macro economic numbers can hide significant negative trends for significant populations.
> 
> 
> 
> So, knock that shit off, and if you have a point to make, make it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama got partisan opposition as was right and proper, and Trump's scandals are you libs and your deep state allies, trying to implement a coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean trumps birthed movement wasn’t racist? Fuck you
Click to expand...



Nope. Very similar in nature to the Bill Clinton Death List, or the Pizzagate.


Do you judge Conspiracy Theorists based on the skin color of their targets? Is it only partisan when they do it to white dems, but becomes racist, when they do it to black dems?


Do you realize how silly your position is?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
Click to expand...

I find Liberals, not Democrats, to be completely psychotic in real life.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.

When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
Click to expand...

I hate Republicans.
I love Trump.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find Liberals, not Democrats, to be completely psychotic in real life.
Click to expand...

Well I agree with the liberal position most of the time and you cons can’t deal with it face to face. I’ve seen it. You start yelling rush and fox quotes and think you’re making perfect sense


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find Liberals, not Democrats, to be completely psychotic in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I agree with the liberal position most of the time and you cons can’t deal with it face to face. I’ve seen it. You start yelling rush and fox quotes and think you’re making perfect sense
Click to expand...

I suppose that you have benefitted from American back stabbing legislation.
Many have.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Save it dude. I understand the ebb and flow of economic trends far better than you do. I've seen far more than you over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #45 is thumping his chest on the coattails of the previous administration and when it is convenient to do so, you loyal sheep support him, but you are actually suffering in silence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have YOU done to show your concern for those who are "suffering" as you you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
Click to expand...



I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.


Kind of off topic anyways.


My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
Click to expand...

You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.

Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
Click to expand...

You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
I have a feeling that’s not the true story.


----------



## danielpalos

...capitalism's natural rate of unemployment for the benefit of capitalists of wealth.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
Click to expand...



Incorrect. In person, some one says something as stupid, as calling my opposition to Obama racist, I can look him in the eye, and go, "seriously? After decades of partisan and ideological opposition to dems, suddenly because this dem is black, my opposition is suddenly racist"?


So far, libs I've done that or similar to, have gotten sheepish and admitted that that did not make sense.


----------



## Indeependent

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. In person, some one says something as stupid, as calling my opposition to Obama racist, I can look him in the eye, and go, "seriously? After decades of partisan and ideological opposition to dems, suddenly because this dem is black, my opposition is suddenly racist"?
> 
> 
> So far, libs I've done that or similar to, have gotten sheepish and admitted that that did not make sense.
Click to expand...

A Liberal calling *anyone* irrational...now *that’s* literally rich.


----------



## Indeependent

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
> I have a feeling that’s not the true story.
Click to expand...

You know SB makes his money off BVs.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.



So even you can't think of anything.  You've got nothing!  Why not just fess up?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
Click to expand...

My German republican buddy explained how America is better than Europe. He said “you like your boat and motorcycles? No on in Europe has anything. Their all just getting by”

Here in America a lot of people were successful when unions made up 35% of our workforce. Today I’m the only one who’s balling. Everyone else is mediocre and just getting by. If they were in unions they’d all be doing better but they are not so fine with me. This way works for me actually


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even you can't think of anything.  You've got nothing!  Why not just fess up?
Click to expand...

capitalism should be used to encourage market participation not punish.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My German republican buddy explained how America is better than Europe. He said “you like your boat and motorcycles? No on in Europe has anything. Their all just getting by”
> 
> Here in America a lot of people were successful when unions made up 35% of our workforce. Today I’m the only one who’s balling. Everyone else is mediocre and just getting by. If they were in unions they’d all be doing better but they are not so fine with me. This way works for me actually
Click to expand...

unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage will exert an Institutional upward pressure on wages.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.



What facts?  Please 'splain it to us.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
> I have a feeling that’s not the true story.
Click to expand...

I didn’t say that. All I know is last time I checked my retirement was 62-65 now it’s 67. That’s fucked up. That 2 years they stole from all of us to give tax breaks to the rich.

You must be stupid or rich


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
> I have a feeling that’s not the true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that. All I know is last time I checked my retirement was 62-65 now it’s 67. That’s fucked up. That 2 years they stole from all of us to give tax breaks to the rich.
> 
> You must be stupid or rich
Click to expand...

Bullshit...what a lie.
No one in my community or at work has lost one second towards their retirement.
Fess up or STFU.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What facts?  Please 'splain it to us.
Click to expand...

unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage will exert an Institutional upward pressure on wages.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
Click to expand...


I believe my bank account. $ don’t lie


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watchout! Prime Time (im2) thinks he’s a badass!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you.  You brag you were this bad ass wrestler in college but won't be honest you wrestled at like 120 pounds gook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care. Call me a Nazi to my face, I break your arm. If you are a Nazi, I break both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Jew that subscribes to neo nazi ideology. You ain't breaking no arms here. I wrestled in college too. I don't think I am a bad ass. I'm a 57 year old man. All I know is if I have to fight, the person might whip me, but they will not want to try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have 3 college wrestlers here.  Unkotare, you and me.  Interesting.  I quit after the first year.  Actually, I was a red shirt so technically I was never actually on the team but tell that to my nose and califlower ears.  LOL.
> 
> Our assistant coach was olympic gold metalist Steve Fraser.  He beat my ass for a year.  I came out of that experience a much better wrestler and fighter.  You'd have to be one big bad Jew Bear to beat me up.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
Click to expand...


My uncle is Alex Anatole. He is OK.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> It still exists and republicans deny it still exists



Show us.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets face it.  If we let all the indians in to do all the IT work, the nation will be just fine.  It's just you will cry because IT is all you know.  You remind me of a coal miner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation is not fine. The middle class is suffering. THe working poor are being FUCKED.
> 
> Why do you not give a damn about your fellow Americans who are suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do you continue to believe Drumpf when he says its all good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe my bank account. $ don’t lie
Click to expand...

Honky has a *bank account?!*


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. In person, some one says something as stupid, as calling my opposition to Obama racist, I can look him in the eye, and go, "seriously? After decades of partisan and ideological opposition to dems, suddenly because this dem is black, my opposition is suddenly racist"?
> 
> 
> So far, libs I've done that or similar to, have gotten sheepish and admitted that that did not make sense.
Click to expand...

I always thought that funny...libs thinking BO was so great that anyone who opposed him, must be racist. 

BO sucked nearly as bad as W, but libs can’t see it.  They were told by DNCMSM BO is great so many times, they believed it. LOL.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Here in America a lot of people were successful when unions made up 35% of our workforce. Today I’m the only one who’s balling. Everyone else is mediocre and just getting by. If they were in unions they’d all be doing better but they are not so fine with me. This way works for me actually


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage will exert an Institutional upward pressure on wages.



According to your "plan" everyone's wages would increase by 100%.  Specifically, what does that accomplish?


----------



## Correll

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the truth hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I love the Truth. The vile lies of morons, repeated over and over until they hurt people and my nation,
> 
> 
> that hurts.
> 
> 
> Also, that you libs generally do it, only  when you are safe, ie behind a tv screen or online, never to my face, when I can really call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are never rational in person. You guys lack common sense so you always get frustrated in person. Who you kidding.
> 
> There’s just no talking to people like u other than here. Here you are a good communicator I’ll give you that. I really like you other than your politics. You’re a good American for sure. Even if you are a stupid racist. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. In person, some one says something as stupid, as calling my opposition to Obama racist, I can look him in the eye, and go, "seriously? After decades of partisan and ideological opposition to dems, suddenly because this dem is black, my opposition is suddenly racist"?
> 
> 
> So far, libs I've done that or similar to, have gotten sheepish and admitted that that did not make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought that funny...libs thinking BO was so great that anyone who opposed him, must be racist.
> 
> BO sucked nearly as bad as W, but libs can’t see it.  They were told by DNCMSM BO is great so many times, they believed it. LOL.
Click to expand...



Regardless of how good or bad BO was, 


We Republicans and/or Conservatives have been opposing them ALL. 


Picking this one, and calling it racist, is the act of a race baiting asshole.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage will exert an Institutional upward pressure on wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your "plan" everyone's wages would increase by 100%.  Specifically, what does that accomplish?
Click to expand...

raising the Minimum wage exerts an upward pressure on wages; fifteen dollars an hour clears the cost of social services. 

and, 

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.
> 
> Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
> If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.
Click to expand...


Whites like you need to be quiet trying to tell us blacks about what we blacks like. You are talking to a man who has a business but you assume some stupid race baited bullshit. Oprah is a billionaire and she speaks out on white racism and you certainly can't talk stupid like that about her. You' re delusional chump and we don't have anything to prove to you. I guarantee that we've done better than you and what whatever we had to endure to achieve you could NEVER do.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what blacks have been denied so there is no reason to answer this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even you can't think of anything.  You've got nothing!  Why not just fess up?
Click to expand...


The gang up isn't going to get anything to change.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What facts?  Please 'splain it to us.
Click to expand...


Don't need to explain to you what everybody knows.


----------



## danielpalos

...the general warfare and the common offense while claiming we can't afford the general welfare.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.
> 
> Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
> If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to be quiet trying to tell us blacks about what we blacks like. You are talking to a man who has a business but you assume some stupid race baited bullshit. Oprah is a billionaire and she speaks out on white racism and you certainly can't talk stupid like that about her. You' re delusional chump and we don't have anything to prove to you. I guarantee that we've done better than you and what whatever we had to endure to achieve you could NEVER do.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.
> 
> Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
> If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to be quiet trying to tell us blacks about what we blacks like. You are talking to a man who has a business but you assume some stupid race baited bullshit. Oprah is a billionaire and she speaks out on white racism and you certainly can't talk stupid like that about her. You' re delusional chump and we don't have anything to prove to you. I guarantee that we've done better than you and what whatever we had to endure to achieve you could NEVER do.
Click to expand...

My question about you bitching was because I know many black professionals. Blacks who aren’t complaining about the opportunities they had.

I’ll ask again.... why are you bitching?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On buddy. If you can explain how this white standing up for blacks is the racist, go for it
Click to expand...



You’re not, dumbass.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What facts?  Please 'splain it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to explain to you what everybody knows.
Click to expand...

You just wanna bitch and complain because you can?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites. But they can’t really explain how or why
Click to expand...





...says the idiot who throws around racial slurs and racist presumptions every other post.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
Click to expand...

Calm yourself lice head.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are on his side, he has nothing to prove to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What facts?  Please 'splain it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to explain to you what everybody knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just wanna bitch and complain because you can?
Click to expand...


No, that's what you whites do.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm yourself lice head.
Click to expand...


I'm calm as hell. And you can shove your racism up your ass.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.
> 
> Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
> If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to be quiet trying to tell us blacks about what we blacks like. You are talking to a man who has a business but you assume some stupid race baited bullshit. Oprah is a billionaire and she speaks out on white racism and you certainly can't talk stupid like that about her. You' re delusional chump and we don't have anything to prove to you. I guarantee that we've done better than you and what whatever we had to endure to achieve you could NEVER do.
Click to expand...

Oprah is a dunce like you. She is stuck in 1860, like you. However she is rich and you are just a poor hate filled schlub.  

She got rich because white women love her.  There goes your stupid white racism again.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, your previous post showed that you do not.
> 
> Your insults are not a supporting argument, libtard.
> 
> Trump economy is pretty good, relative to the last 40 years. But there are underlying issues, such as wage stagnation, that have been normal, and need to be changed.
> 
> His policies, if fully implemented, should reverse the reasons for that, and lead to long term wage growth.
> 
> 
> Listened to criticism of the Republican Party and voted for major change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
Click to expand...

Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.

But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
> I have a feeling that’s not the true story.
Click to expand...

No republicans have been chipping away at social security for longer than that.

Just an example of why we don’t have the money to fund social security


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No insults, WINGNUT. FACTS. When the last president was in office, he was barely sworn in before a pledge was made to make him a "one term president".
> 
> And was told repeatedly, "you're in charge, forget what you walked into".
> 
> Now this tax evading crook waltzes in, and  has both the senate and the house under his control and can not  even get out of his own way due to scandal after scandal.......  but is taking credit for "unprecedented results"?
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> Please.  Give us all some of that shit that you're smoking so we can be just as fucked up as you all  are.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
Click to expand...



Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin. 


YOu lose.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If America sucks go to Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t suck for me or my family. I’m virtually rich and my brother is literally rich. His kids will get everything we leave behind. You normal Americans are the ones who are fucked.
> 
> When I was young my goal was retire at 62. Now because of you republicans it’s 67
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Republicans.
> I love Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re one of those idiots who bought trump university.
> 
> Things were fine under obama and would have been better under hillary. Corporations wouldn’t have gotten all the tax breaks but like with bill we would have had another surplus under hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re telling me that less than one year old tax breaks have put off your retirement?
> I have a feeling that’s not the true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No republicans have been chipping away at social security for longer than that.
> 
> Just an example of why we don’t have the money to fund social security
Click to expand...

Still lying.
Fess up or STFU.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you’re a republican he’s completely delivered on what really matters. Conservative Supreme Court Justices, tax breaks for the rich, deregulation’s and did I mention tax breaks for the rich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
Click to expand...

Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.  

The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.

Sound familiar?


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven’t told us how you’ve been denied an opportunity to do something productive with your life.
> 
> Are you one of these lazy black people who paints a bad image on other blacks because you’re dumb and lazy?
> If so, you’re hated by the professional black community who know better. They don’t appreciate people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to be quiet trying to tell us blacks about what we blacks like. You are talking to a man who has a business but you assume some stupid race baited bullshit. Oprah is a billionaire and she speaks out on white racism and you certainly can't talk stupid like that about her. You' re delusional chump and we don't have anything to prove to you. I guarantee that we've done better than you and what whatever we had to endure to achieve you could NEVER do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oprah is a dunce like you. She is stuck in 1860, like you. However she is rich and you are just a poor hate filled schlub.
> 
> She got rich because white women love her.  There goes your stupid white racism again.
Click to expand...


You talk about ancestors in the civil war. It doesn't get any more 1860 than that. So:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...



Well, we've not privatized any state industries, we are not self sufficient, wages have not increased by ten percent, and we have not had rationing.

I'm also not aware that trade volume has decreased. 


So it seems you are resting this Godwin on Tariffs, as though that is proof of Nazism. 


Which is pretty pathetic, even for a lib.


What is wrong with you?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we've not privatized any state industries, we are not self sufficient, wages have not increased by ten percent, and we have not had rationing.
> 
> I'm also not aware that trade volume has decreased.
> 
> 
> So it seems you are resting this Godwin on Tariffs, as though that is proof of Nazism.
> 
> 
> Which is pretty pathetic, even for a lib.
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


Wages haven't gone up?  Does it have to be exactly 10% or you won't see the connection?  

We are privatizing lots of things we shouldn't.  Or trying to.  Prisons, elections, federal lands, post office, .

Hell, you don't even know what Trump has done yet because he's done shit in the middle of the night while you're sleeping and he's tweeting distractions.

Ha ha!!!  I found this:  Trump proposes privatizing federal assets including airports, freeways, and the International Space Station

President Trump's 2019 budget proposal and infrastructure plan, both unveiled Monday, have something in common: Sell! Sell! Sell!


----------



## sealybobo

P.S.  July U.S. Exports Decrease, Imports Increase | 2018-09-05 | Modern Distribution Management


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we've not privatized any state industries, we are not self sufficient, wages have not increased by ten percent, and we have not had rationing.
> 
> I'm also not aware that trade volume has decreased.
> 
> 
> So it seems you are resting this Godwin on Tariffs, as though that is proof of Nazism.
> 
> 
> Which is pretty pathetic, even for a lib.
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wages haven't gone up?  Does it have to be exactly 10% or you won't see the connection?
> 
> We are privatizing lots of things we shouldn't.  Or trying to.  Prisons, elections, federal lands, post office, .
> 
> Hell, you don't even know what Trump has done yet because he's done shit in the middle of the night while you're sleeping and he's tweeting distractions.
> 
> Ha ha!!!  I found this:  Trump proposes privatizing federal assets including airports, freeways, and the International Space Station
> 
> President Trump's 2019 budget proposal and infrastructure plan, both unveiled Monday, have something in common: Sell! Sell! Sell!
Click to expand...



Dude, NONE of that is indicative of  Nazism.


Rising wages is a good policy outcome, and I hope that they do rise 10 percent during Trump's administration. 


THAT WOULD BE GREAT, NOT A SIGN OF NAZISM.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> P.S.  July U.S. Exports Decrease, Imports Increase | 2018-09-05 | Modern Distribution Management


we could manage supply chains more effectively with trade pacts.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> P.S.  July U.S. Exports Decrease, Imports Increase | 2018-09-05 | Modern Distribution Management




SOunds like a huge amount of trade, hardly relevant your claim of decreased trade, which would not be indicative of nazism anyway.


YOu are insane to seriously be arguing a Godwin. 


YOu are supposed to just say it, then run away like a cowardly little lib.


Arguing it, shows how silly you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm yourself lice head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calm as hell. And you can shove your racism up your ass.
Click to expand...

Youre never calm lice bait


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration down, new trade deals, manufacturing employment up, unemployment down...
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
Click to expand...

Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  July U.S. Exports Decrease, Imports Increase | 2018-09-05 | Modern Distribution Management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOunds like a huge amount of trade, hardly relevant your claim of decreased trade, which would not be indicative of nazism anyway.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane to seriously be arguing a Godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu are supposed to just say it, then run away like a cowardly little lib.
> 
> 
> Arguing it, shows how silly you are.
Click to expand...


Right out of the fascist playbook

Trump and the Playbook of Fascist Politics

or this

Trade wars and the targeting of minority groups in the US and some EU countries have strong historical echoes

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
Click to expand...

He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.  

Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.

But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.

And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.

Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.

Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
Click to expand...


No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.

We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.

How do you become “white” in America?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
Click to expand...


*"He's a pretty smart guy..."*  You just lost some credibility points on that one. Coral is probably the dumbest racist I have seen on this site and that saying alot.

My being proud of being Black isnt contingent on who my race enslaved or committed genocide against. Its based on my race surviving inbred whites such as Coral and the things they accomplished prior to the white virus Coral belongs to.becoming the scourge of the planet.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
Click to expand...


That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.  

Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?

WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’

Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.  

I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> No republicans have been chipping away at social security for longer than that.
> 
> Just an example of why we don’t have the money to fund social security



Please explain clearly how Republicans have chipped away at Social Security.

President George Bush (43) made a great effort to overhaul and improve Social Security.  As you know Democrats fought him tooth and nail and defeated his efforts.

What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama do to improve Social Security?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"He's a pretty smart guy..."*  You just lost some credibility points on that one. Coral is probably the dumbest racist I have seen on this site and that saying alot.
> 
> My being proud of being Black isnt contingent on who my race enslaved or committed genocide against. Its based on my race surviving inbred whites such as Coral and the things they accomplished prior to the white virus Coral belongs to.becoming the scourge of the planet.
Click to expand...

Well he's well spoken and has clearly thought out his opinions.  I find him smarter than most rwnj's here.  At least you an have a conversation with him.  

He has the right wing positions down cold.  Truly he is a believer.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No republicans have been chipping away at social security for longer than that.
> 
> Just an example of why we don’t have the money to fund social security
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain clearly how Republicans have chipped away at Social Security.
> 
> President George Bush (43) made a great effort to overhaul and improve Social Security.  As you know Democrats fought him tooth and nail and defeated his efforts.
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama do to improve Social Security?
Click to expand...

What did Republicans do to strengthen social security?
Bush didn't do shit but try to make more cuts into social security.  Democrats wouldn't let him.  Yet still somehow my retirement went from 65 to 67.  Can you tell me when that happened?  I can't because it happened in the dead of night.

What did Mushroom dick Trump do to improve social security?  What about Mitch McConnell?

The *1983* Amendments phased in a gradual increase in the age for collecting full Social Security retirement benefits. The retirement age is increasing from 65 to 67 over a 22-year period, with an 11-year hiatus at which the retirement age will remain at 66.

Who was president in 1983?  Reagan

Who was in charge of the Senate?  HW Bush and Strom Thurman?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like democrats have some blacks still thinking they’re victims, but they can’t give one example of being held back.
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the naive white boy routine is pretty played out. You can kinda bet that post wont work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm yourself lice head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm calm as hell. And you can shove your racism up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre never calm lice bait
Click to expand...



Sure I am. I'm calm right now, and my response to you is the same.


You can shove your racism up your ass.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all that. I bet Adolf could brag the same shit in 1943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about "Adolf's" economic or trade policies, to tell you the truth. I sort of always assumed they were terrible, but never really cared, because his genocide and war making was pretty central to my judgement of the man.
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic anyways.
> 
> 
> My point about Trump's accomplishments, though, stands. DO you have anything to add, other than a moronic Godwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
Click to expand...




FUCK YOU.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> What did Republicans do to strengthen social security?
> *Bush didn't do shit but try to make more cuts into social security. Democrats wouldn't let him. Yet still somehow my retirement went from 65 to 67. Can you tell me when that happened? I can't because it happened in the dead of night.*
> 
> What did Mushroom dick Trump do to improve social security? What about Mitch McConnell?
> 
> The *1983* Amendments phased in a gradual increase in the age for collecting full Social Security retirement benefits. The retirement age is increasing from 65 to 67 over a 22-year period, with an 11-year hiatus at which the retirement age will remain at 66.
> 
> Who was president in 1983? Reagan
> 
> Who was in charge of the Senate? HW Bush and Strom Thurman?



The change to which you refer occurred in 2015.  Who was President in 2015?

5 Things to Know About the New Social Security Claiming Rules


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  July U.S. Exports Decrease, Imports Increase | 2018-09-05 | Modern Distribution Management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOunds like a huge amount of trade, hardly relevant your claim of decreased trade, which would not be indicative of nazism anyway.
> 
> 
> YOu are insane to seriously be arguing a Godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu are supposed to just say it, then run away like a cowardly little lib.
> 
> 
> Arguing it, shows how silly you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right out of the fascist playbook
> 
> Trump and the Playbook of Fascist Politics
> 
> or this
> 
> Trade wars and the targeting of minority groups in the US and some EU countries have strong historical echoes
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
Click to expand...



 "echos" doesn't mean shit. I could look at a GOth CHick with a lot of silver accessories, and say she had "echoes" of the SS.

It would be somewhat "True".


But it would not mean that Goth's are Fascists.


Indeed, it would be an "Echo", but a completely meaningless echo.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like trump. Because of all his bullshit I assume the worse economically.
> 
> But Adolf probably revitalized his economy too with infrastructure and war spending. I bet the economy was booming. I bet his slogan was make Germany great again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"He's a pretty smart guy..."*  You just lost some credibility points on that one. Coral is probably the dumbest racist I have seen on this site and that saying alot.
> 
> My being proud of being Black isnt contingent on who my race enslaved or committed genocide against. Its based on my race surviving inbred whites such as Coral and the things they accomplished prior to the white virus Coral belongs to.becoming the scourge of the planet.
Click to expand...



YOu are a moron. A racist moron.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
Click to expand...



Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. You have nothing but a moronic godwin.
> 
> 
> YOu lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"He's a pretty smart guy..."*  You just lost some credibility points on that one. Coral is probably the dumbest racist I have seen on this site and that saying alot.
> 
> My being proud of being Black isnt contingent on who my race enslaved or committed genocide against. Its based on my race surviving inbred whites such as Coral and the things they accomplished prior to the white virus Coral belongs to.becoming the scourge of the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well he's well spoken and has clearly thought out his opinions.  I find him smarter than most rwnj's here.  At least you an have a conversation with him.
> 
> He has the right wing positions down cold.  Truly he is a believer.
Click to expand...



I have MY positions down cold. The Right Wing caught up with ME, when Trump came along.


But other than that, thanks.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the economy of Nazi Germany.
> 
> The changes included privatization of state industries, autarky, and tariffs on imports. Wages increased by 10.9% in real terms during this period.  However, reduced foreign trade meant rationing in consumer goods like poultry, fruit, and clothing for many Germans.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
Click to expand...


Youre a fucking idiot. 

The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre wasting time attempting to educate Coral. His brain is too simplistic to deal with all that complex stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
Click to expand...



Can't read the link. 


But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a pretty smart guy but just like that Jewish guy we talk to, he can only see things from his own perspective.
> 
> Correll is a white nationalist.  In his mind, he's no more or less proud of being white as you are being black.  Or he's no more racist.  If the roles were reverse.  And he's not going to apologize for this being a white run country.  In his opinion, we made this shit and of course we are going to hold on to power for as long as we can.
> 
> But who is we?  70 years ago when my family came to this country, we weren't a part of the gang.  Today we are white enough.  We have assimilated into their culture for the most part.  They don't like it that we still speak Greek but 99% of the time you can't tell us from them.  They don't mind that.  But they don't want Pitbull coming here and pushing that latin vibe on us.  They don't want Muslims coming in and practicing their version of religion.  To be honest, neither do I.
> 
> And he doesn't want his bosses to pass him up for a job because they want to fill quotas.  I get it.  That would bother me too if I was up for a big promotion but they gave it to a minority or woman because they are trying to be more diverse.
> 
> Well it's better than the other way around.  The other way or old way it was always me and Correll getting the promotions and never women or minorities.
> 
> Well Correll can relax.  There are still on every board of directors almost all white men.  And most CEO's are still white men.  And most of their VP's are still white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
Click to expand...

Stop making excuses. You can read the title.

Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Republicans do to strengthen social security?
> *Bush didn't do shit but try to make more cuts into social security. Democrats wouldn't let him. Yet still somehow my retirement went from 65 to 67. Can you tell me when that happened? I can't because it happened in the dead of night.*
> 
> What did Mushroom dick Trump do to improve social security? What about Mitch McConnell?
> 
> The *1983* Amendments phased in a gradual increase in the age for collecting full Social Security retirement benefits. The retirement age is increasing from 65 to 67 over a 22-year period, with an 11-year hiatus at which the retirement age will remain at 66.
> 
> Who was president in 1983? Reagan
> 
> Who was in charge of the Senate? HW Bush and Strom Thurman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change to which you refer occurred in 2015.  Who was President in 2015?
> 
> 5 Things to Know About the New Social Security Claiming Rules
Click to expand...


Can you read?

"*The 1983 Amendments* phased in a gradual increase in the age for collecting full Social Security retirement benefits. The retirement age is increasing from 65 to 67 over a 22-year period, with an 11-year hiatus at which the retirement age will remain at 66."

Now explain to me your rationale for saying Obama was a failed president


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> "*The 1983 Amendments* phased in a gradual increase in the age for collecting full Social Security retirement benefits. The retirement age is increasing from 65 to 67 over a 22-year period, with an 11-year hiatus at which the retirement age will remain at 66."
> 
> Now explain to me your rationale for saying Obama was a failed president



Please check, 1983 plus 22 plus 11 equals 2016 which is still the administration of failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.

Here's one thing which proves his failure.  First President in history to not have a single year of growth above 3% during his entire administration.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
Click to expand...

They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


*I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.*


----------



## dblack

Dan Stubbs said:


> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.



Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Ahh, I see what your asking. Ok. How much you want? Thank god most blacks have more self respect than you, a man who comes right out and offers to sell his vote to the party which pays the most. Gimme gimme gimme......


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Asclepias said:


> In theory I dont have a problem with republicans. Its the actuality of republicans that smells like a smoldering sewer of racism and corruption.



Right. Where as the democrats have no corruption or racism. I’ve heard of selective hearing, but apparently you have selective smelling.


----------



## dblack

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see what your asking. Ok. How much you want? Thank god most blacks have more self respect than you, a man who comes right out and offers to sell his vote to the party which pays the most. Gimme gimme gimme......
Click to expand...


"... just haggling over the price.".


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
Click to expand...


Well here is what it means to me.  It means that white men need to stop letting their bias' get in the way of them hiring minorities and women.  Or, to eventually have just as many women hiring managers so men aren't always being favored because men have bias' against women.  Or stop white men from not hiring blacks because they are bias against blacks.

CEO's know this bias exists and that's why they are trying to do something about it.  Even though Affirmative Action is gone most of the fortune 500 companies are still trying to diversify.

The Pledge

All the signatories serve as leaders of their companies and have committed to implementing the following pledge within their workplaces. 

The persistent inequities across our country underscore our urgent, national need to address and alleviate racial, ethnic and other tensions and to promote diversity within our communities. As leaders of some of America’s largest corporations, we manage thousands of employees and play a critical role in ensuring that inclusion is core to our workplace culture and that our businesses are representative of the communities we serve. Moreover, we know that diversity is good for the economy; it improves corporate performance, drives growth and enhances employee engagement.

We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
Click to expand...

All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here is what it means to me.  It means that white men need to stop letting their bias' get in the way of them hiring minorities and women.  Or, to eventually have just as many women hiring managers so men aren't always being favored because men have bias' against women.  Or stop white men from not hiring blacks because they are bias against blacks.
Click to expand...


Exactly. You want to see a government that goes around making sure _we all treat each other _equally. I just want government to treat everyone equally. Those sound similar, but they are the opposite - each one denies the other.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
Click to expand...


It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well here is what it means to me.  It means that white men need to stop letting their bias' get in the way of them hiring minorities and women.  Or, to eventually have just as many women hiring managers so men aren't always being favored because men have bias' against women.  Or stop white men from not hiring blacks because they are bias against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. You want to see a government that goes around making sure _we all treat each other _equally. I just want government to treat everyone equally. Those sound similar, but they are the opposite - each one denies the other.
Click to expand...

Well government has nothing to do with what I posted.  What do you think about that?  I posted information about how a lot of CEO's of the fortune 500 companies are pledging to be diverse.  Because:

It's the right thing to do
A diverse business is better than an all white one
A diverse company represents this diverse country we live in

And, if you want to be one of the companies who are not pledging to be diverse, then eventually you will end up on the list of bad actors.  Right now I don't know who's not on the list of companies who signed.  But I guess you could go through the list and see who's not on it.  

175 CEOs and senior execs of the US's biggest companies have signed a pledge committing them to diversity goals

What Happens When 150 CEOs Get Together To Talk About Diversity

I love it.  I suggest white male racists don't go to work for any of these companies.  They will not fit in.

Not that a lot of white male racists are white collar professionals.  But maybe they work on the line or in the factory.  Sucks when you see blacks and women passing you up.  You'll think it's because you are white but it's probably becaus you suck.  LOL.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
Click to expand...

Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
Click to expand...

Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
Click to expand...


Here is a great example of why black people don't vote Republican.  In Michigan, us liberals want to take all the property taxes from all the people in the state and pool that money all together then spread it out evenly so every kid in every public school gets the same amount.  That would be leveling the playing field.  But Republicans don't like that.  They want their rich white kids (and a few rich black kids) to get more money and a better education.  

They have no problem with a poor kid who goes to their school getting the same education their kids get, even though their parents don't pay the same amount in property taxes.  Why is that?  Why not give Johnny more money than Billy when Johnny's dad pays more in property taxes?  So we know Republicans get it that every kid should be treated equally.  At least every kid in their school district.  But when it comes to poor kids in poor neighborhoods, they should get what their poor parents can afford.

So your tennis analogy is good.  
Republicans want to compete against black people with this kind of racket



But they want you to use this


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
Click to expand...

The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.


----------



## danielpalos

metadata not metaphors!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
Click to expand...


What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?  

So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
Click to expand...

You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.

On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
Click to expand...


But not the same goals. You seemed to agree on that. Why the backpedaling?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not the same goals. You seemed to agree on that. Why the backpedaling?
Click to expand...

Yes the same goals. The goal is and always has been to be the best at what you are doing. Where did I back pedal?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
Click to expand...


You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.      

Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?  

My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
Click to expand...

True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sealybobo it's not the same. They made laws to exclude people in a nation that was made diverse when whitey came over here. The people who should be mad are the Native Americans who allowed whites to be here when they could have wiped them out from the jump. Whites have no reason to be mad about diversity because they did not decide this place would be more diverse to begin with.. And that's what people like Cor-rail can't seem to get through their thick racist heads.
> 
> We aren't proud to be black by forcing others to subject themselves to our will. But whites like Core-rail did. And so did most immigrant whites.
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
Click to expand...


I can read it. And see that it does not make any sense.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That article reminds me of AZOGTHEDEFILER and how he's white now too.  But a few decades ago he was a Jew.  Totally not a white.  In fact to a lot of Trump supporters he's not a white.
> 
> Remember what the KKK protesters said about Trump?
> 
> WATCH: White Supremacist Hates That Trump ‘Gave His Daughter To A Jew’
> 
> Do you think AZOG tells people when he goes to Trump rallies that he's a Jew?  I doubt it.  He's hiding among us whites.  As long as it's not him or Jews getting picked on he doesn't care.
> 
> I have always told my white friends that my family wasn't considered white when we moved to our first all white neighborhood.  We were Greeks.  Slowly we were accepted in as "white".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
Click to expand...



The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.


----------



## danielpalos

...more capital punishment instead of capital encouragement under our form of capitalism.

we have a general welfare clause.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
Click to expand...

My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.
Click to expand...


There is a difference between feeling guilty as opposed to recognizing the full effect of past and continuing racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
Click to expand...

Not every white kid has the same racket. We had a lot of spoiled kids where I moved after I left Detroit. Their parents had a lot more than my parents. Today my brother is a vp after getting a masters at Michigan state. A lot of those spoiled kids didn’t do as well. Didn’t even go to college. 

I grew up in the same home and I didn’t do that well. Why? I had all the same opportunities and an even playing field with my brother.

I’ll tell you one thing. We don’t think we would have turned out this well had we stayed in Detroit. My advice to people in poor neighborhoods is to get out.

I guess that means every family is responsible for their kids outcomes. My brother doesn’t care if his kids become plumbers or electricians as long as they are happy. Don’t worry about the disadvantages your family faces. I know that’s easy for me to say but we didn’t let the fact our friends parents made more than us hold us back from being successful.

But one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every white kid has the same racket. We had a lot of spoiled kids where I moved after I left Detroit. Their parents had a lot more than my parents. Today my brother is a vp after getting a masters at Michigan state. A lot of those spoiled kids didn’t do as well. Didn’t even go to college.
> 
> I grew up in the same home and I didn’t do that well. Why? I had all the same opportunities and an even playing field with my brother.
> 
> I’ll tell you one thing. We don’t think we would have turned out this well had we stayed in Detroit. My advice to people in poor neighborhoods is to get out.
> 
> I guess that means every family is responsible for their kids outcomes. My brother doesn’t care if his kids become plumbers or electricians as long as they are happy. Don’t worry about the disadvantages your family faces. I know that’s easy for me to say but we didn’t let the fact our friends parents made more than us hold us back from being successful.
> 
> But one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson
Click to expand...


And this is the problem we blacks have with you liberals. You are no different than republicans in the fact that you think we need to be eternally grateful to you. And when you do hire a black person or person of color hey have toe the party line just like black republicans. Ask Obama.


----------



## tycho1572

Are we still talking about skin color holding people back while I’m working with black doctors?


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.
Click to expand...


I was the chairman of the diversity committee at my last job.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every white kid has the same racket. We had a lot of spoiled kids where I moved after I left Detroit. Their parents had a lot more than my parents. Today my brother is a vp after getting a masters at Michigan state. A lot of those spoiled kids didn’t do as well. Didn’t even go to college.
> 
> I grew up in the same home and I didn’t do that well. Why? I had all the same opportunities and an even playing field with my brother.
> 
> I’ll tell you one thing. We don’t think we would have turned out this well had we stayed in Detroit. My advice to people in poor neighborhoods is to get out.
> 
> I guess that means every family is responsible for their kids outcomes. My brother doesn’t care if his kids become plumbers or electricians as long as they are happy. Don’t worry about the disadvantages your family faces. I know that’s easy for me to say but we didn’t let the fact our friends parents made more than us hold us back from being successful.
> 
> But one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is the problem we blacks have with you liberals. You are no different than republicans in the fact that you think we need to be eternally grateful to you. And when you do hire a black person or person of color hey have toe the party line just like black republicans. Ask Obama.
Click to expand...

Do you know what my problem with you blacks is? As soon as republicans stop being racist you guys will start voting republican. Blacks are very conservative and big time into god. 

The only reason republicans continue to be racist is they believe it pays off. They get more whites to show up being the party of racist whites. If that wasn’t working out for them they would stop that tactic.

You know how most kids today aren’t nearly as racist as their grandparents were? I wonde4 if that’s true in places like Alabama? They do worship BAMA so they look up to a lot of black people. Can BAMA fans be racists?


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was the chairman of the diversity committee at my last job.
Click to expand...

Are you in favor of it?

I am but I can see how white men will get mad when they see a black or woman get picked for the job over them. But I think that thinking is a bias in itself. We know we’ve arrived when we stop thinking that the black or woman got the job just because they are black or a woman.. That thinking proves we are bias

The reason we don’t like diversity programs is because it changes the status quo that favored us.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every white kid has the same racket. We had a lot of spoiled kids where I moved after I left Detroit. Their parents had a lot more than my parents. Today my brother is a vp after getting a masters at Michigan state. A lot of those spoiled kids didn’t do as well. Didn’t even go to college.
> 
> I grew up in the same home and I didn’t do that well. Why? I had all the same opportunities and an even playing field with my brother.
> 
> I’ll tell you one thing. We don’t think we would have turned out this well had we stayed in Detroit. My advice to people in poor neighborhoods is to get out.
> 
> I guess that means every family is responsible for their kids outcomes. My brother doesn’t care if his kids become plumbers or electricians as long as they are happy. Don’t worry about the disadvantages your family faces. I know that’s easy for me to say but we didn’t let the fact our friends parents made more than us hold us back from being successful.
> 
> But one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is the problem we blacks have with you liberals. You are no different than republicans in the fact that you think we need to be eternally grateful to you. And when you do hire a black person or person of color hey have toe the party line just like black republicans. Ask Obama.
Click to expand...

You do need to be eternally grateful to us and never forget what we did for you.

Guys like Hugh Hefner and frank Sinatra hired blacks and told hotels to fuck off if they tried to tell the black entertainers they couldn’t stay at the same hotel frank was staying at.

Frank wasn’t perfect. I’m not perfect. I can still be a bigot and prejudice just like everybody else but I do two things.

1. I encourage diversity and an even playing field.

2. I understand how white america treats blacks like second class citizens and we put poor black communities in the holes they are in. And I support policies that bring economic opportunities to those impoverished communities.

So yes you should be eternally grateful. We outnumber your ass. You should thank the lord for liberals like me. No, just thank me. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Or whichever baseball owners who finally did the right thing and let blacks compete on an even playing field. Those were liberals


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between feeling guilty as opposed to recognizing the full effect of past and continuing racism.
Click to expand...

Lots of people start making money and lose empathy. My brother used to be a lot more liberal before he cam into a lot of money. Do you know who that describes? Ben Carson and Herman Cain. I wonder if they were so conservative before they struck it rich?

Well I just said earlier that blacks are generally conservative people so maybe those two just overlook the racists in the tent because like Cordell says they are a very small number.

Just like blacks don’t like gays, atheists and whites they suck it up and vote with them now in the Democratic Party. All a rich black has to do is ignore a few klansmen


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Republicans offer freedom.

Now run along Toby, your Massah is calling you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that Trump supporters are antisemitic is based on nothing but the lies of our enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.
Click to expand...

You just made a compelling argument. There aren’t that many racists among you. There are blacks who don’t like gays but still vote democratic. You can’t help it that racists like your platform better than ours. That doesn’t mean your platform is racist. What’s racist about your policies?


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans offer freedom.
> 
> Now run along Toby, your Massah is calling you.
Click to expand...

Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.



Which has what to do with what?

Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.

Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
Click to expand...

Is that our platform?

Are you hiring blacks? Is your company? Are they in the boiler room or board room?

You offer minimum wage jobs. I’ve seen it in Chicago. Everyone with money was white. Hispanics and blacks waited on us, ubered us, cleaned our rooms. 

Republicans aren’t for diversity and it shows in your congress


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that our platform?
> 
> Are you hiring blacks? Is your company? Are they in the boiler room or board room?
> 
> You offer minimum wage jobs. I’ve seen it in Chicago. Everyone with money was white. Hispanics and blacks waited on us, ubered us, cleaned our rooms.
> 
> Republicans aren’t for diversity and it shows in your congress
Click to expand...


We hire those qualified You look at race, I look at who benefits the organization.

Nothing better illustrates the difference between you Nazis/Communists and we Americans.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
Click to expand...

We are not slaves when we the people run the show. You call it government. So enough people don’t vote so the rich rule. All that has to happen is you go too far and one year, one election, 80% of the people will show up and take back the country.

Right now corporations and the rich rule.

White conservative rich men rule for now. A wave is coming. Come on girls. Me too! Lol


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?





Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not slaves when we the people run the show. You call it government. So enough people don’t vote so the rich rule. All that has to happen is you go too far and one year, one election, 80% of the people will show up and take back the country.
> 
> Right now corporations and the rich rule.
> 
> White conservative rich men rule for now. A wave is coming. Come on girls. Me too! Lol
Click to expand...

You didn’t explain how one year old tax breaks destroyed your life.


----------



## Indeependent

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
Click to expand...

And voting for Ds has changed this?
Get an Independent to run.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname

Indeependent said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
Click to expand...


?
I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.


----------



## Indeependent

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
Click to expand...

I disagree.
Generations of welfare is a trap.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
Click to expand...

You should tell all those white republican welfare recipients to stop voting for repubs then.

Inside Owsley: America's poorest white county


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that our platform?
> 
> Are you hiring blacks? Is your company? Are they in the boiler room or board room?
> 
> You offer minimum wage jobs. I’ve seen it in Chicago. Everyone with money was white. Hispanics and blacks waited on us, ubered us, cleaned our rooms.
> 
> Republicans aren’t for diversity and it shows in your congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We hire those qualified You look at race, I look at who benefits the organization.
> 
> Nothing better illustrates the difference between you Nazis/Communists and we Americans.
Click to expand...

That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it. They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not slaves when we the people run the show. You call it government. So enough people don’t vote so the rich rule. All that has to happen is you go too far and one year, one election, 80% of the people will show up and take back the country.
> 
> Right now corporations and the rich rule.
> 
> White conservative rich men rule for now. A wave is coming. Come on girls. Me too! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t explain how one year old tax breaks destroyed your life.
Click to expand...

They didn’t. I’m saying these cuts are going to cost people like me down the road.

In fact my accountant said I’ll make something like $3k more a year on my taxes so I should love it but I don’t. I know it was a gift to the rich and corporations and eventually we will pay for it. 

But I’ll tell you this. I’d rather trump give the rich tax breaks over bush lying us into Iraq.

So far trump hasn’t tried that. I don’t think he will either. He’s being babysat


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.


----------



## sealybobo

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
Click to expand...

They can’t even recognize their bias.


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
Click to expand...


The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
Click to expand...

Then resign and hand your job to a minority.


----------



## Asclepias

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Stop it.


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
Click to expand...

That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
Click to expand...

Resign.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then resign and hand your job to a minority.
Click to expand...

No but I was happy when my company finally hired our first black in the three years I’ve worked there. I took him to lunch and welcomed him aboard.

I’m not afraid to compete against blacks and women. It would suck if the diversity pledge ended up biting me in the ass personally but the status quo is unfair to blacks and women.

My way is fair period. Not just fair for us. Fair for all. Right is right


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
Click to expand...



 USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then resign and hand your job to a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I was happy when my company finally hired our first black in the three years I’ve worked there. I took him to lunch and welcomed him aboard.
> 
> I’m not afraid to compete against blacks and women. It would suck if the diversity pledge ended up biting me in the ass personally but the status quo is unfair to blacks and women.
> 
> My way is fair period. Not just fair for us. Fair for all. Right is right
Click to expand...

Talent is not race dependent.
I don’t know what region you work in but it sounds really fucked up.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resign.
Click to expand...

You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> 
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
Click to expand...

I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then resign and hand your job to a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I was happy when my company finally hired our first black in the three years I’ve worked there. I took him to lunch and welcomed him aboard.
> 
> I’m not afraid to compete against blacks and women. It would suck if the diversity pledge ended up biting me in the ass personally but the status quo is unfair to blacks and women.
> 
> My way is fair period. Not just fair for us. Fair for all. Right is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talent is not race dependent.
> I don’t know what region you work in but it sounds really fucked up.
Click to expand...

Look at all the companies who signed the diversity pledge. Their all over the country. Probably none down south


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.
Click to expand...

Have wages increased? Be honest.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then resign and hand your job to a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I was happy when my company finally hired our first black in the three years I’ve worked there. I took him to lunch and welcomed him aboard.
> 
> I’m not afraid to compete against blacks and women. It would suck if the diversity pledge ended up biting me in the ass personally but the status quo is unfair to blacks and women.
> 
> My way is fair period. Not just fair for us. Fair for all. Right is right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talent is not race dependent.
> I don’t know what region you work in but it sounds really fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all the companies who signed the diversity pledge. Their all over the country. Probably none down south
Click to expand...

An excuse to pay less.
They’ll fire a lot of men and we’ll have a recession.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demcrat "believers" can't recognize theirs either....so your point is???
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have wages increased? Be honest.
Click to expand...

Yes.
I know lots of graduates getting 80K plus.


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
Click to expand...

I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.

Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?

I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
Click to expand...

Kewl...
You think there’s a difference between the parties...


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just it. The diversity pledge does just that. It’s us admitting we have these bias’ you dumb ass!
> 
> 
> 
> Resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have wages increased? Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> I know lots of graduates getting 80K plus.
Click to expand...

We are in good times. We were when obama was potus too but trumps tax breaks created a short term stimulus or boom. Was it worth it? We will see. I’m doing great but again I was in 2016 too.

I’m glad IT jobs are paying more. Good!


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
Click to expand...

Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resign.
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have wages increased? Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> I know lots of graduates getting 80K plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are in good times. We were when obama was potus too but trumps tax breaks created a short term stimulus or boom. Was it worth it? We will see. I’m doing great but again I was in 2016 too.
> 
> I’m glad IT jobs are paying more. Good!
Click to expand...

During GE/Obama IT and Engineering jobs were going to Business Visas and all the parents I know were telling their kids to major in engineering for the math but become a trader.
Trump has made engineering an American profession for the first time since 2004.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
Click to expand...

Perhaps;  from Wiki he seems to be neutral.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to India so you can get a good job here in america
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to; Trump is keeping his H1-B promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have wages increased? Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> I know lots of graduates getting 80K plus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are in good times. We were when obama was potus too but trumps tax breaks created a short term stimulus or boom. Was it worth it? We will see. I’m doing great but again I was in 2016 too.
> 
> I’m glad IT jobs are paying more. Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During GE/Obama IT and Engineering jobs were going to Business Visas and all the parents I know were telling their kids to major in engineering for the math but become a trader.
> Trump has made engineering an American profession for the first time since 2004.
Click to expand...

I’m hearing these things. Make in America buy american


----------



## IM2

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
Click to expand...


It hasn't trapped whites has it?


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
Click to expand...

I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.


----------



## IM2

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
Click to expand...


True. It's funny how they actually think they can run this game on us. Every black person is not mentally impaired like Kanye West.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. It's funny how they actually think they can run this game on us. Every black person is not mentally impaired like Kanye West.
Click to expand...

Yeah!!!


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're never going to have the same resources my brother has.  He sends both kids to private school.  He makes $1 million a year.  Pays $20K plus per kid per year.  And even if he sent them to public school he may be able to afford tutors when you can't.
> 
> Our kids may never get accepted into Harvard but my nephews have a good chance of going because they go to one of the best private schools in the country.  That's what a Harvard type school is looking for.  Do you think this is unfair?
> 
> My brother says he shouldn't feel bad that he is able to afford to give his kids the things he and I and you couldn't afford when we were growing up.  Do you think he should feel guilty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. Thats why we know its not a level playing field. In my example we are talking hypothetical.  I dont think your brother should feel bad or guilty. However, he shouldnt claim that someone else is not working just as hard as he did but obtained less due to the racism in the past and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother is all about diversity. His ceo is mad every vp is a white male. Tell that to the all white male board of directors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was the chairman of the diversity committee at my last job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in favor of it?
Click to expand...


Absolutely. It was my idea. We went from 90% white male to under 50% in three years. We gained clients and opened up many new business opportunities because of our people - many of whom we'd never have connected with if we hadn't reached beyond the normal channels.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> 
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
Click to expand...


I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.
Click to expand...

I don’t encounter that in the areas I work in.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And voting for Ds has changed this?
> Get an Independent to run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.
Click to expand...

I hear there’s a lot of that Upstate NY.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



The fact that you can't recognize that the Democratic Party has sold blacks a bill of goods for the past 50 years leads me to believe you don't REALLY want to debate what's good for blacks and who it is that's going to provide it to them!

I hate to break this to you, IM2 but the Democrats have been flooding the country with Hispanics for decades now and are doing everything they can to legalize those who are here illegally.  You're no longer the largest minority in the US which means that Democratic politicians are going to have fewer and fewer reasons to give you things.  That stuff will be going to Hispanics in return for their votes.


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
Click to expand...


Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
Click to expand...


The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear there’s a lot of that Upstate NY.
Click to expand...


*Welfare Queen Brags About Free Food & Smartphone On Taxpayers Dime*


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear there’s a lot of that Upstate NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welfare Queen Brags About Free Food & Smartphone On Taxpayers Dime*
Click to expand...

These items are indeed considered today’s necessities.


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> Generations of welfare is a trap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't trapped whites has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don’t know or encounter Whites on welfare who aren’t mentally or physically handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with people on pubic assistance and we had a more white clients than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear there’s a lot of that Upstate NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welfare Queen Brags About Free Food & Smartphone On Taxpayers Dime*
Click to expand...


Here is another one.......how sickening???


----------



## FatBack

This Trumps that, by far. She needs to be sterilized.


----------



## IM2

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?
Click to expand...


I'm a man son. And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government who try to ell me how to do things. Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life.

I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years. So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a man son. And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government who try to ell me how to do things. Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years. So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?
Click to expand...


"I'm a man son"

What exactly is a "man son"?

"And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government"

I have never worked for "da gubermint".......not ever.

"Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life"

Do tell? One either produces and proves him or herself worthy of a job or they are let loose for those that can do a better job. Skin tint plays no factor in the equation.

"I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years"

If true, then what are you bitching about? If you have done "better" than me? Good for you....you have a talent that rates that and I certainly have no qualms about it nor do I resent that fact.

"So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?"

But yet you don't see me using the tint of my skin as a crutch nor do I blame it for a lack of success or the reason as to why I have succeeded ....unlike you do.My skills stand on their own merits so either I am an asset or a liability. You seem to believe that those of a darker skin tint should be given a pass for a lack of skill and ability because of conceived "slights" in the past. I have too much pride to ever settle for tokenism....but not those of your ilk and that is a sad commentary.


----------



## IM2

Dale Smith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this as 99% of ceos vps and bod’s are white men. How is it them who feels entitled? We may all breath and bleed the same but you don’t hire the same. It’s proven we have these bias’ and many corporations are trying to be more diverse. You can’t even acknowledge a problem we know exists. Ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....
Click to expand...


There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA.INC is the majority shareholder in every Fortune 500 corporation and their subsidiaries and since USA.INC was taken into receivership as a successor to contract the 19 enumerated services per their corporate charter constitution via the Act of 1871 by the IMF in 1950 when USA.INC declared bankruptcy once again???You are simply flinging monkey shit through the bars until you understand the root problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
Click to expand...


Kavanaugh was nominated in Trump's second year in office.


----------



## IM2

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a man son. And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government who try to ell me how to do things. Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years. So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I'm a man son"
> 
> What exactly is a "man son"?
> 
> "And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government"
> 
> I have never worked for "da gubermint".......not ever.
> 
> "Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life"
> 
> Do tell? One either produces and proves him or herself worthy of a job or they are let loose for those that can do a better job. Skin tint plays no factor in the equation.
> 
> "I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years"
> 
> If true, then what are you bitching about? If you have done "better" than me? Good for you....you have a talent that rates that and I certainly have no qualms about it nor do I resent that fact.
> 
> "So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?"
> 
> But yet you don't see me using the tint of my skin as a crutch nor do I blame it for a lack of success or the reason as tom why I have succeeded ....unlike you do.My skills stand on their own merits so either I am an asset or a liability. You seem to believe that those of a darker skin tint should be given a pass for a lack of skill and ability because of conceived "slights" in the past. I have too much pride to ever settle for tokenism....but not those of your ilk and that is a sad commentary.
Click to expand...


I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government lecturing me. me. I don't  think you understand that when I say this I mean it.


----------



## IM2

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what you just said but I bet the new Supreme Court agrees with you. I don’t care what the issues are you win. The American people fucked up when they didn’t show up in 2016 and gave republicans two Supreme Court picks. Whatever you say goes for at least a generation.
> 
> Are you suggesting the government can stop corporations from diversifying?
> 
> I wonder if white conservative men can prove sex or race is why someone got the job, can they sue and take it all the way to the Supreme Court? Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was nominated in Trump's second year in office.
Click to expand...


There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a man son. And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government who try to ell me how to do things. Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years. So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I'm a man son"
> 
> What exactly is a "man son"?
> 
> "And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government"
> 
> I have never worked for "da gubermint".......not ever.
> 
> "Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life"
> 
> Do tell? One either produces and proves him or herself worthy of a job or they are let loose for those that can do a better job. Skin tint plays no factor in the equation.
> 
> "I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years"
> 
> If true, then what are you bitching about? If you have done "better" than me? Good for you....you have a talent that rates that and I certainly have no qualms about it nor do I resent that fact.
> 
> "So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?"
> 
> But yet you don't see me using the tint of my skin as a crutch nor do I blame it for a lack of success or the reason as tom why I have succeeded ....unlike you do.My skills stand on their own merits so either I am an asset or a liability. You seem to believe that those of a darker skin tint should be given a pass for a lack of skill and ability because of conceived "slights" in the past. I have too much pride to ever settle for tokenism....but not those of your ilk and that is a sad commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government lecturing me. me. I don't  think you understand that when I say this I mean it.
Click to expand...


This corporate entity that you call "government" has never given me a fucking thing and I wouldn't accept any tokenism even at gunpoint.


----------



## Billo_Really

IM2 said:


> So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?


Kanye West?


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> 
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was nominated in Trump's second year in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
Click to expand...




We will simply agree to disagree on that one......


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl...
> You think there’s a difference between the parties...
> 
> 
> 
> Then trump should have nominated Obama’s pick Merrick garland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The repubs simply evoked the Biden rule of a president being able to nominate a SCOTUS justice in his last year.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh was nominated in Trump's second year in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Biden rule. Plus Biden stated only that they have never picked a justice during a campaign. The claim was that Garland could not be picked during a campaign. But Kavanaugh was.
Click to expand...

They had enough votes we didn’t. Voting matters and not just every four years


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
Click to expand...

Explain individuality.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> The Night Trump Supporters "Found Me Out" As A Jew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made a compelling argument. There aren’t that many racists among you. There are blacks who don’t like gays but still vote democratic. You can’t help it that racists like your platform better than ours. That doesn’t mean your platform is racist. What’s racist about your policies?
Click to expand...



There is nothing racist about our policies.


But while a reasonable person would look at the nation, and all the factors and conclude for a host of good reasons, that we need to curtail immigration, 


a racist could look at that policy, and for complete different reasons of his or her own, support it.



Good point on blacks who are not supportive of "gays",  and still vote democratic.


Thank you for being reasonable on this one.



Note that that reasonableness, in no way undermines any of your arguments against our policies, nor requires you to start supporting them.


It is completely possible to disagree with us, without having to paint us as Evul Super Villains.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the rub....you believe that you are entitled to something special and given special treatment when we are all the same, bleed the same and want what is best for all of us and skin tint doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I am entitled to the exact same thing as your white ass has had which did not and is not happening no matter how much whites like you try gaslighting people. That is not asking for anything extra or special. You talk all that we are the same bullshit. But we all haven't been treated the same and skin tint did and continues to matter. So take that weak argument to somebody like Avery Jahrman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girl, pleaaaase, I have seen blacks get special consideration that didn't do shit with it and I have seen blacks that didn't believe that they were "handicapped" by the tint of their skin and their true talent bore itself out. Some of which were a mentor to me and anyone else that wanted to benefit from them in the electro-mechanical field. They EARNED the respect of their peers and it didn't have a fucking thing to do with their "color". You earn your way in this world because of what you bring to the table. No one has ever given me diddly squat...I have had to prove myself worthy of a position when the cuts came via my knowledge of the job and my ability to repair equipment in a timely manner without taking shortcuts. I had to either "sink or swim". I certainly didn't nor could I count on being saved because of my skin color. You use your skin tint as a crutch and a fail safe measure when you can't cut it. Rise above it already......no company is going to cut loose someone that has incredible skills. The color of money is "green", it isn't black and it isn't white......capiche'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a man son. And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government who try to ell me how to do things. Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years. So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I'm a man son"
> 
> What exactly is a "man son"?
> 
> "And I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government"
> 
> I have never worked for "da gubermint".......not ever.
> 
> "Your skin color has saved your ass for your entire life"
> 
> Do tell? One either produces and proves him or herself worthy of a job or they are let loose for those that can do a better job. Skin tint plays no factor in the equation.
> 
> "I've done better than you. I have proven myself with distinction in the profession I chose for over 30 years"
> 
> If true, then what are you bitching about? If you have done "better" than me? Good for you....you have a talent that rates that and I certainly have no qualms about it nor do I resent that fact.
> 
> "So f--- you and f--- your attitude that allows you to think you can lecture me about rising above something your a-- wouldn't have and something your a-- has never faced...….capiche?"
> 
> But yet you don't see me using the tint of my skin as a crutch nor do I blame it for a lack of success or the reason as tom why I have succeeded ....unlike you do.My skills stand on their own merits so either I am an asset or a liability. You seem to believe that those of a darker skin tint should be given a pass for a lack of skill and ability because of conceived "slights" in the past. I have too much pride to ever settle for tokenism....but not those of your ilk and that is a sad commentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't listen to whites who have been given everything by the government lecturing me. me. I don't  think you understand that when I say this I mean it.
Click to expand...


Ah, you're on a chat board that doesn't discriminate by race about who can post and who can't.  If you refuse to "listen" to anyone who isn't black...why are you here and not at a board that does what you already do...discriminate against everyone who isn't black?


----------



## danielpalos

...hardship and grief by not solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> 1. We will treat you like adults, and not children who need their hands held.
> 
> *2. Better jobs and wages.*
> 
> 3. Law and order.
> 
> 4. a better America to live in.
> 
> 5. Better guns for the disproportionate number of blacks in the military.


How?


----------



## Skull Pilot

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them


----------



## IM2

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
Click to expand...


When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.


----------



## Skull Pilot

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
Click to expand...


Funny I never got anything from the government.


----------



## danielpalos

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We will treat you like adults, and not children who need their hands held.
> 
> *2. Better jobs and wages.*
> 
> 3. Law and order.
> 
> 4. a better America to live in.
> 
> 5. Better guns for the disproportionate number of blacks in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

reserving labor at a rock bottom cost that is an alternative to means tested welfare; the ready reserve labor force should be ready at any market moment notice.

the power to provide for the general welfare is general enough for that.


----------



## deanrd

When you look at the economic basketcases that red states are the real question here is what the Republicans have to offer anybody? 

We know they’re real good for billionaires. But for everyone else? Not so much.


----------



## danielpalos

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
Click to expand...

Poor is enough; equal protection of the law of the law is the solution.


----------



## danielpalos

deanrd said:


> When you look at the economic basketcases that red states are the real question here is what the Republicans have to offer anybody?
> 
> We know they’re real good for billionaires. But for everyone else? Not so much.


who cares; the North has a federal Obligation to "bailout" the South, simply for the sake of the Union.

Yankee forms of ingenuity, may be necessary.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read the link.
> 
> 
> But I doubt that woman is a Trump supporter, Trump who moved the US embassy to jerusalem and who's daughter married a jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made a compelling argument. There aren’t that many racists among you. There are blacks who don’t like gays but still vote democratic. You can’t help it that racists like your platform better than ours. That doesn’t mean your platform is racist. What’s racist about your policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about our policies.
> 
> 
> But while a reasonable person would look at the nation, and all the factors and conclude for a host of good reasons, that we need to curtail immigration,
> 
> 
> a racist could look at that policy, and for complete different reasons of his or her own, support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point on blacks who are not supportive of "gays",  and still vote democratic.
> 
> 
> Thank you for being reasonable on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that that reasonableness, in no way undermines any of your arguments against our policies, nor requires you to start supporting them.
> 
> 
> It is completely possible to disagree with us, without having to paint us as Evul Super Villains.
Click to expand...


Here my friend is why blacks don't vote Republican

Georgia Knew Its Voter Roll Practice Was Discriminatory. It Stuck With It Anyway. | HuffPost

An analysis found that 70 percent of people whose voter registration is in jeopardy are black residents.


----------



## IM2

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
Click to expand...


Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



The stark disparity drew scrutiny because Georgia Secretary of State Brian Kemp (R), the state’s top elections official, is running for governor. He is locked in a tight race with Stacey Abrams, the former Democratic leader in the Georgia statehouse who, if elected, would be the first black woman to serve as a governor in the United States.

Georgia aggressively removes people from the rolls who don’t vote and fail to respond to a mailer confirming their address; it purged about 1.5 million voters from 2012 to 2016, twice as many as it did from 2008 to 2012, according to the Brennan Center for Justice. 

No wonder Georgia is still a red state.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> 
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made a compelling argument. There aren’t that many racists among you. There are blacks who don’t like gays but still vote democratic. You can’t help it that racists like your platform better than ours. That doesn’t mean your platform is racist. What’s racist about your policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about our policies.
> 
> 
> But while a reasonable person would look at the nation, and all the factors and conclude for a host of good reasons, that we need to curtail immigration,
> 
> 
> a racist could look at that policy, and for complete different reasons of his or her own, support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point on blacks who are not supportive of "gays",  and still vote democratic.
> 
> 
> Thank you for being reasonable on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that that reasonableness, in no way undermines any of your arguments against our policies, nor requires you to start supporting them.
> 
> 
> It is completely possible to disagree with us, without having to paint us as Evul Super Villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here my friend is why blacks don't vote Republican
> 
> Georgia Knew Its Voter Roll Practice Was Discriminatory. It Stuck With It Anyway. | HuffPost
> 
> An analysis found that 70 percent of people whose voter registration is in jeopardy are black residents.
Click to expand...


Not only that, but it is why blacks voting numbers have been lower. So you might want to think about this issue before you ever go off again on one of your rants about how blacks don't vote and white men do.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
Click to expand...

Very true.  Let's take race out of the equation for a second.

Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class

The "middle class" is the creation of government intervention in the marketplace, and won't exist without it (as millions of Americans and Europeans are discovering).

The conservative belief in "free markets" is a bit like the Catholic Church's insistence that the Earth was at the center of the Solar System in the Twelfth Century. It's widely believed by those in power, those who challenge it are branded heretics and ridiculed, and it is wrong.

In actual fact, there is no such thing as a "free market." Markets are the creation of government.

Governments provide a stable currency to make markets possible. They provide a legal infrastructure and court systems to enforce the contracts that make markets possible. They provide educated workforces through public education, and those workers show up at their places of business after traveling on public roads, rails, or airways provided by government. Businesses that use the "free market" are protected by police and fire departments provided by government, and send their communications - from phone to fax to internet - over lines that follow public rights-of-way maintained and protected by government.

And, most important, the rules of the game of business are defined by government. Any sports fan can tell you that football, baseball, or hockey without rules and referees would be a mess. Similarly, business without rules won't work.

Which explains why conservative economics wiped out the middle class during the period from 1880 to 1932, and why, when Reagan again began applying conservative economics, the middle class again began to vanish in America in the 1980s - a process that has dramatically picked up steam under George W. Bush.

The conservative mantra is "let the market decide." But there is no market independent of government, so what they're really saying is, "Stop government from defending workers and building a middle class, and let the corporations decide how much to pay for labor and how to trade." This is, at best, destructive to national and international economies, and, at worst, destructive to democracy itself.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stark disparity drew scrutiny because Georgia Secretary of State Brian Kemp (R), the state’s top elections official, is running for governor. He is locked in a tight race with Stacey Abrams, the former Democratic leader in the Georgia statehouse who, if elected, would be the first black woman to serve as a governor in the United States.
> 
> Georgia aggressively removes people from the rolls who don’t vote and fail to respond to a mailer confirming their address; it purged about 1.5 million voters from 2012 to 2016, twice as many as it did from 2008 to 2012, according to the Brennan Center for Justice.
> 
> No wonder Georgia is still a red state.
Click to expand...


Georgia is not the only state like this. The rust belt had states with similar problems.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  Let's take race out of the equation for a second.
> 
> Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class
> 
> The "middle class" is the creation of government intervention in the marketplace, and won't exist without it (as millions of Americans and Europeans are discovering).
> 
> The conservative belief in "free markets" is a bit like the Catholic Church's insistence that the Earth was at the center of the Solar System in the Twelfth Century. It's widely believed by those in power, those who challenge it are branded heretics and ridiculed, and it is wrong.
> 
> In actual fact, there is no such thing as a "free market." Markets are the creation of government.
> 
> Governments provide a stable currency to make markets possible. They provide a legal infrastructure and court systems to enforce the contracts that make markets possible. They provide educated workforces through public education, and those workers show up at their places of business after traveling on public roads, rails, or airways provided by government. Businesses that use the "free market" are protected by police and fire departments provided by government, and send their communications - from phone to fax to internet - over lines that follow public rights-of-way maintained and protected by government.
> 
> And, most important, the rules of the game of business are defined by government. Any sports fan can tell you that football, baseball, or hockey without rules and referees would be a mess. Similarly, business without rules won't work.
> 
> Which explains why conservative economics wiped out the middle class during the period from 1880 to 1932, and why, when Reagan again began applying conservative economics, the middle class again began to vanish in America in the 1980s - a process that has dramatically picked up steam under George W. Bush.
> 
> The conservative mantra is "let the market decide." But there is no market independent of government, so what they're really saying is, "Stop government from defending workers and building a middle class, and let the corporations decide how much to pay for labor and how to trade." This is, at best, destructive to national and international economies, and, at worst, destructive to democracy itself.
Click to expand...


You get no argument from me here. I've been saying this for years. Of course there is no free market, but you can't leave race out of anything no matter how badly some whites want to try. I'm not talking about you when I say that.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  Let's take race out of the equation for a second.
> 
> Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class
> 
> The "middle class" is the creation of government intervention in the marketplace, and won't exist without it (as millions of Americans and Europeans are discovering).
> 
> The conservative belief in "free markets" is a bit like the Catholic Church's insistence that the Earth was at the center of the Solar System in the Twelfth Century. It's widely believed by those in power, those who challenge it are branded heretics and ridiculed, and it is wrong.
> 
> In actual fact, there is no such thing as a "free market." Markets are the creation of government.
> 
> Governments provide a stable currency to make markets possible. They provide a legal infrastructure and court systems to enforce the contracts that make markets possible. They provide educated workforces through public education, and those workers show up at their places of business after traveling on public roads, rails, or airways provided by government. Businesses that use the "free market" are protected by police and fire departments provided by government, and send their communications - from phone to fax to internet - over lines that follow public rights-of-way maintained and protected by government.
> 
> And, most important, the rules of the game of business are defined by government. Any sports fan can tell you that football, baseball, or hockey without rules and referees would be a mess. Similarly, business without rules won't work.
> 
> Which explains why conservative economics wiped out the middle class during the period from 1880 to 1932, and why, when Reagan again began applying conservative economics, the middle class again began to vanish in America in the 1980s - a process that has dramatically picked up steam under George W. Bush.
> 
> The conservative mantra is "let the market decide." But there is no market independent of government, so what they're really saying is, "Stop government from defending workers and building a middle class, and let the corporations decide how much to pay for labor and how to trade." This is, at best, destructive to national and international economies, and, at worst, destructive to democracy itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get no argument from me here. I've been saying this for years. Of course there is no free market, but you can't leave race out of anything no matter how badly some whites want to try. I'm not talking about you when I say that.
Click to expand...


I'm just saying take race out of the discussion for a second because these dumb ass middle class and poor Republicans don't realize why the middle class is disappearing.  They're making fun of poor black people when 

65% of Americans save little or nothing—and half could end up struggling in retirement

I'm sure there are more whites in that 65% than there are blacks since blacks only make up around 15% of the population.  That means 50% of the people this link is talking about are white people.  

And they blame liberals and democrats for this when the article I posted clearly explains that it is Republican policies that are making the middle class poor.  They won't read the op ed and even if they did they wouldn't get it.

Democracy, Not The Free Market, Will Save America | Scoop News

They think our government is the enemy but it should be the fair referee.  It's not a fair referee right now.  Right now it favors rich people.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stark disparity drew scrutiny because Georgia Secretary of State Brian Kemp (R), the state’s top elections official, is running for governor. He is locked in a tight race with Stacey Abrams, the former Democratic leader in the Georgia statehouse who, if elected, would be the first black woman to serve as a governor in the United States.
> 
> Georgia aggressively removes people from the rolls who don’t vote and fail to respond to a mailer confirming their address; it purged about 1.5 million voters from 2012 to 2016, twice as many as it did from 2008 to 2012, according to the Brennan Center for Justice.
> 
> No wonder Georgia is still a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Georgia is not the only state like this. The rust belt had states with similar problems.
Click to expand...


Makes me wonder that these red states that always vote red are maybe rigged elections.  Ok blacks, you want to vote, go ahead, but we will just rig the outcome so you are wasting your time.

I worry even Michigan was rigged.  I wouldn't put anything past Rick Snyder.  He's an evil man.  Poisoned the citizens of Flint, MI and he won't serve any jail time.

Flint water crisis criminal prosecutions: Where things stand now

To date, 15 current and former state and local officials have been charged for their role that led to the Flint water crisis. The cases center on a Legionnaires' disease outbreak in Genesee County that killed a dozen people from 2014 to the end of 2015.

Health department officials, including Lyon, were aware of a spike in Legionnaires' cases in January 2015.  However, the first public warning about the deadly form of pneumonia was not issued until a year later.


Thirteen of those charged are facing possible jail time.

Two have already pleaded guilty and are cooperating with prosecutors.

Preliminary exams are just beginning. A preliminary exam is a court hearing to determine whether there's enough evidence for a case to move to trial.

Michigan Health and Human Services Director Nick Lyon has been charged with involuntary manslaughter and misconduct in office. Lyon's preliminary exam continues next month.

The preliminary exam for Michigan Chief Medical Executive Eden Wells was scheduled to begin on Monday, but was extended when prosecutors said they plan add new charges against her. Wells had already been charged with obstruction of justice and lying to a police officer. The new charges are involuntary manslaughter and misconduct in office. Her preliminary exam will resume on Nov. 6.

There are preliminary exams for other defendants scheduled in November, December and January.

No trials are expected to begin until sometime in 2018.

It's not clear if some of the trials, if they happen, would include multiple defendants.


----------



## Skull Pilot

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
Click to expand...


No I haven't.

Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type

No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
Click to expand...

Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
Click to expand...


We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
Click to expand...

Show me these laws if you can. Now lets pretend its true. The government gave whites things for 400 years taking away from others so why would you be whining about something you have had for centuries?


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me these laws if you can. Now lets pretend its true. The government gave whites things for 400 years taking away from others so why would you be whining about something you have had for centuries?
Click to expand...


You don't know about Affirmative Action, Milkweed?  Seriously?


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me these laws if you can. Now lets pretend its true. The government gave whites things for 400 years taking away from others so why would you be whining about something you have had for centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about Affirmative Action, Milkweed?  Seriously?
Click to expand...

Are you stalling or do you really not know that affirmative action is not a law?


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  Let's take race out of the equation for a second.
> 
> Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class
> 
> The "middle class" is the creation of government intervention in the marketplace, and won't exist without it (as millions of Americans and Europeans are discovering).
> 
> The conservative belief in "free markets" is a bit like the Catholic Church's insistence that the Earth was at the center of the Solar System in the Twelfth Century. It's widely believed by those in power, those who challenge it are branded heretics and ridiculed, and it is wrong.
> 
> In actual fact, there is no such thing as a "free market." Markets are the creation of government.
> 
> Governments provide a stable currency to make markets possible. They provide a legal infrastructure and court systems to enforce the contracts that make markets possible. They provide educated workforces through public education, and those workers show up at their places of business after traveling on public roads, rails, or airways provided by government. Businesses that use the "free market" are protected by police and fire departments provided by government, and send their communications - from phone to fax to internet - over lines that follow public rights-of-way maintained and protected by government.
> 
> And, most important, the rules of the game of business are defined by government. Any sports fan can tell you that football, baseball, or hockey without rules and referees would be a mess. Similarly, business without rules won't work.
> 
> Which explains why conservative economics wiped out the middle class during the period from 1880 to 1932, and why, when Reagan again began applying conservative economics, the middle class again began to vanish in America in the 1980s - a process that has dramatically picked up steam under George W. Bush.
> 
> The conservative mantra is "let the market decide." But there is no market independent of government, so what they're really saying is, "Stop government from defending workers and building a middle class, and let the corporations decide how much to pay for labor and how to trade." This is, at best, destructive to national and international economies, and, at worst, destructive to democracy itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get no argument from me here. I've been saying this for years. Of course there is no free market, but you can't leave race out of anything no matter how badly some whites want to try. I'm not talking about you when I say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying take race out of the discussion for a second because these dumb ass middle class and poor Republicans don't realize why the middle class is disappearing.  They're making fun of poor black people when
> 
> 65% of Americans save little or nothing—and half could end up struggling in retirement
> 
> I'm sure there are more whites in that 65% than there are blacks since blacks only make up around 15% of the population.  That means 50% of the people this link is talking about are white people.
> 
> And they blame liberals and democrats for this when the article I posted clearly explains that it is Republican policies that are making the middle class poor.  They won't read the op ed and even if they did they wouldn't get it.
> 
> Democracy, Not The Free Market, Will Save America | Scoop News
> 
> They think our government is the enemy but it should be the fair referee.  It's not a fair referee right now.  Right now it favors rich people.
Click to expand...


I most certainly agree with you.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me these laws if you can. Now lets pretend its true. The government gave whites things for 400 years taking away from others so why would you be whining about something you have had for centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about Affirmative Action, Milkweed?  Seriously?
Click to expand...


_“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”_

*Joseph Goebbels
*​*Remember this every time you try talking about affirmative action.*


----------



## IM2

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
Click to expand...


Yes you have.

And yes, laws and policies made gave you jobs thereby paying your bills. That's what dumb whites like you do not understand.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stark disparity drew scrutiny because Georgia Secretary of State Brian Kemp (R), the state’s top elections official, is running for governor. He is locked in a tight race with Stacey Abrams, the former Democratic leader in the Georgia statehouse who, if elected, would be the first black woman to serve as a governor in the United States.
> 
> Georgia aggressively removes people from the rolls who don’t vote and fail to respond to a mailer confirming their address; it purged about 1.5 million voters from 2012 to 2016, twice as many as it did from 2008 to 2012, according to the Brennan Center for Justice.
> 
> No wonder Georgia is still a red state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Georgia is not the only state like this. The rust belt had states with similar problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder that these red states that always vote red are maybe rigged elections.  Ok blacks, you want to vote, go ahead, but we will just rig the outcome so you are wasting your time.
> 
> I worry even Michigan was rigged.  I wouldn't put anything past Rick Snyder.  He's an evil man.  Poisoned the citizens of Flint, MI and he won't serve any jail time.
> 
> Flint water crisis criminal prosecutions: Where things stand now
> 
> To date, 15 current and former state and local officials have been charged for their role that led to the Flint water crisis. The cases center on a Legionnaires' disease outbreak in Genesee County that killed a dozen people from 2014 to the end of 2015.
> 
> Health department officials, including Lyon, were aware of a spike in Legionnaires' cases in January 2015.  However, the first public warning about the deadly form of pneumonia was not issued until a year later.
> 
> 
> Thirteen of those charged are facing possible jail time.
> 
> Two have already pleaded guilty and are cooperating with prosecutors.
> 
> Preliminary exams are just beginning. A preliminary exam is a court hearing to determine whether there's enough evidence for a case to move to trial.
> 
> Michigan Health and Human Services Director Nick Lyon has been charged with involuntary manslaughter and misconduct in office. Lyon's preliminary exam continues next month.
> 
> The preliminary exam for Michigan Chief Medical Executive Eden Wells was scheduled to begin on Monday, but was extended when prosecutors said they plan add new charges against her. Wells had already been charged with obstruction of justice and lying to a police officer. The new charges are involuntary manslaughter and misconduct in office. Her preliminary exam will resume on Nov. 6.
> 
> There are preliminary exams for other defendants scheduled in November, December and January.
> 
> No trials are expected to begin until sometime in 2018.
> 
> It's not clear if some of the trials, if they happen, would include multiple defendants.
Click to expand...


True. But to hear these right wingers, the democratic mayor of flint caused the problem.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
Click to expand...


No such laws exist. Any policy pertaining to this matter only applies to businesses that are not hiring minorities at all.

_“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”_

*Joseph Goebbels*​


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have laws that force companies to hire minorities over white people.  That is the government giving YOU things and taking them away from others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me these laws if you can. Now lets pretend its true. The government gave whites things for 400 years taking away from others so why would you be whining about something you have had for centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about Affirmative Action, Milkweed?  Seriously?
Click to expand...

The only things I know about affirmative action is that white women benefit from it the most and its not a law.


----------



## Oldstyle

So you don't really know anything at all about Affirmative Action...do you?


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> So you don't really know anything at all about Affirmative Action...do you?


I just told you all I know. Evidently you dont anything other than what you were instructed to know by your handlers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Affirmative Action were laws that were put in place by Executive Orders from JFK and LBJ.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Affirmative Action were laws that were put in place by Executive Orders from JFK and LBJ.


Operative word "were". Did you just wake up from cryosleep or something? Its 2018 now.


----------



## sealybobo

Skull Pilot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
Click to expand...

Of all the white conservatives I've known personally to tell them this, usually if you examine their life going back to their parents, you find they are wrong.  They almost all have benefited from liberal policies/programs in one way or the other and either don't realize it or won't admit it.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the white conservatives I've known personally to tell them this, usually if you examine their life going back to their parents, you find they are wrong.  They almost all have benefited from liberal policies/programs in one way or the other and either don't realize it or won't admit it.
Click to expand...


Oh, your "extensive" personal knowledge of white conservatives?  So now you're best buds with Hannity and Mark Levin?  (eye roll)

The truth is...what's benefited conservatives more than anything else is being raised in an environment that stressed self responsibility.  What's hurt others is being raised in an environment that stressed someone else would always be there for you.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
Click to expand...


I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s

My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired


----------



## Skull Pilot

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the white conservatives I've known personally to tell them this, usually if you examine their life going back to their parents, you find they are wrong.  They almost all have benefited from liberal policies/programs in one way or the other and either don't realize it or won't admit it.
Click to expand...


Uh huh


----------



## Skull Pilot

IM2 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks figure out what they want maybe they can get it for themselves and not depend on others to give it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have.
> 
> And yes, laws and policies made gave you jobs thereby paying your bills. That's what dumb whites like you do not understand.
Click to expand...


What job did the governemnt give me?

My first job was delivering papers at 8 years old, Mowing lawns, shoveling snow in the winter, I worked at a small supermarket for a while when I was in HS, waited tables for a while too

When I was 22 I started working for myself and I know I didn't get any governemnt help there


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
Click to expand...

Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
Click to expand...

No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
Click to expand...

But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were


----------



## Asclepias

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever hired you had a policy to hire white people first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
Click to expand...

The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.

Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable


----------



## Skull Pilot

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
Click to expand...


As I said this was a minimum wage job.  I worked there for a few years and everyone who got hired that I knew started at MW.  I wasn't privy to any of the salary increases and I didn't ask


----------



## danielpalos

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
Click to expand...

A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed in our at-will employment States would solve this dilemma in a market friendly manner.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites like this learn they have been given everything by the government they'll stop making comments like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the white conservatives I've known personally to tell them this, usually if you examine their life going back to their parents, you find they are wrong.  They almost all have benefited from liberal policies/programs in one way or the other and either don't realize it or won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, your "extensive" personal knowledge of white conservatives?  So now you're best buds with Hannity and Mark Levin?  (eye roll)
> 
> The truth is...what's benefited conservatives more than anything else is being raised in an environment that stressed self responsibility.  What's hurt others is being raised in an environment that stressed someone else would always be there for you.
Click to expand...

Just ridiculous.  What has benefited cons is the same thing that benefited us liberals.  Economic opportunities.  But when my one buddy who today is an ultra conservative, when his father died he basically got free private school till he was 18 from a government program that looked a lot like planned parenthood.  His mother was a welfare bums.  He was a welfare baby.  We raised him right though.  Imagine if his mommy never got that help.  Perhaps him and Ben Carson wouldn't be the men they are today.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We will treat you like adults, and not children who need their hands held.
> 
> *2. Better jobs and wages.*
> 
> 3. Law and order.
> 
> 4. a better America to live in.
> 
> 5. Better guns for the disproportionate number of blacks in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...




a. Reduce immigration, and thus labor supply.

b. Trade policy to encourage manufacturing employment, some of the best upwardly mobile jobs. 

c. Overall pro-growth policies.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses. You can read the title.
> 
> Yes this is your typical Drumpf supporter. They are too stupid to even know Drumpf has Jews in his family.
> 
> 
> 
> They would prefer a guy who wouldn’t give his daughter to a Jew, or a guy who wouldn’t date his own daughter but they’ll take trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The people you are taking about A. are insignificantly small, and B. so far out there, neither one of us is likely to have a clue which way they will bounce on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made a compelling argument. There aren’t that many racists among you. There are blacks who don’t like gays but still vote democratic. You can’t help it that racists like your platform better than ours. That doesn’t mean your platform is racist. What’s racist about your policies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about our policies.
> 
> 
> But while a reasonable person would look at the nation, and all the factors and conclude for a host of good reasons, that we need to curtail immigration,
> 
> 
> a racist could look at that policy, and for complete different reasons of his or her own, support it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point on blacks who are not supportive of "gays",  and still vote democratic.
> 
> 
> Thank you for being reasonable on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that that reasonableness, in no way undermines any of your arguments against our policies, nor requires you to start supporting them.
> 
> 
> It is completely possible to disagree with us, without having to paint us as Evul Super Villains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here my friend is why blacks don't vote Republican
> 
> Georgia Knew Its Voter Roll Practice Was Discriminatory. It Stuck With It Anyway. | HuffPost
> 
> An analysis found that 70 percent of people whose voter registration is in jeopardy are black residents.
Click to expand...



Very good find. I agree that is an excellent example of why blacks don't vote republican.


THe press finds a random change by a state government, that happens to negative impact some blacks and the press presents it as an Evul Conspiracy, to get them and keep them down.


Sure. When that is all they even hear of Republicans, or worse, it takes a rare person to be able to see though a Wall of Propaganda like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually blacks are more religious than whites statistically so his messiah is probably your fake ass white god Jesus of Mary the virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with what?
> 
> Conservatism offers black people individuality and liberty.
> 
> Leftism offers enslavement and servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not slaves when we the people run the show. You call it government. So enough people don’t vote so the rich rule. All that has to happen is you go too far and one year, one election, 80% of the people will show up and take back the country.
> 
> Right now corporations and the rich rule.
> 
> White conservative rich men rule for now. A wave is coming. Come on girls. Me too! Lol
Click to expand...



Right now racist Nazicrats treat a black man like this;

Jerry Dunleavy on Twitter


----------



## Uncensored2008

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> [
> z
> ?
> I prefer an independent but it is obvious that Dems are better for minorities than Repubs are.



Obvious becaue minorities do so well in cities run by democrats? Chicago, Detroit?  Are you sure you've thought this through Comrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.



How in the fuck would you know? 

You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management



> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one



You confuse the work place for the federal government.

Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
Click to expand...



We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anything for anyone just level playing field.  The Progressive can kiss my butt.  They have don't nothing for anyone but themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great example of why black people don't vote Republican.  ....
Click to expand...



Here is a great example of a pretentious white guy presuming to speak for ‘his’ black folks and whitesplain for them why they think the way he decided they do. Saying “us liberals” in every other sentence grants him ownership over their thoughts and feelings.   

Want to see what a real racist looks like? There ^^^^^^^^^^^^ he fucking is.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson
Click to expand...




One day your shitty little boat will be sold to pay for your unmarked grave among other instantly forgotten racist nobodies.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I never got anything from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you have. Still today there are laws and policies enacted at every level of government that gives whites advantages.  Whites are where they are due to legislation. That is the government giving you things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> Never took a dime of government money for anything.  Never applied for a government program of any type
> 
> No law or policy on the books ever got me a job or paid my bills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the white conservatives I've known personally to tell them this, usually if you examine their life going back to their parents, you find they are wrong.  They almost all have benefited from liberal policies/programs in one way or the other and either don't realize it or won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, your "extensive" personal knowledge of white conservatives?  So now you're best buds with Hannity and Mark Levin?  (eye roll)
> 
> The truth is...what's benefited conservatives more than anything else is being raised in an environment that stressed self responsibility.  What's hurt others is being raised in an environment that stressed someone else would always be there for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ridiculous.  What has benefited cons is the same thing that benefited us liberals.  Economic opportunities.  But when my one buddy who today is an ultra conservative, when his father died he basically got free private school till he was 18 from a government program that looked a lot like planned parenthood.  His mother was a welfare bums.  He was a welfare baby.  We raised him right though.  Imagine if his mommy never got that help.  Perhaps him and Ben Carson wouldn't be the men they are today.
Click to expand...


Didn't you get the memo, Sealy?  Here in the US EVERYONE gets free school until they graduate High School!


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked for myself since I was in my early 20s
> 
> My first job was at a Supermarket and there were 2 black kids who worked there when I got hired
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
Click to expand...


Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was pointing out how the metaphor doesn't apply. _Because_ life is not entertainment. Which is what you missed I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The metaphor does apply. Claiming that it doesnt wont change the fact that it does.  Its pretty simple. Same resources, Same rules equals level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this though?  Ok so we give your kid and my kid the same education.  Now it's time to send our kids off to college.  I can afford to send my kid to University of Michigan and you can't.  What do you suggest be done?
> 
> So if I can afford a better tennis racket than you can, I'm sorry that I show up to the tennis match with my good racket and you are using that old piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the same resource part.  If I have the same resources I can afford to send my kid to the same college as your kid.
> 
> On a truly level playing field I have the same racket you do.  Now you may have more training time but we cant do much about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...one day one of my nephews is going to work for a black ceo. Thank us liberals for that. If it were up to republicans the only blacks on the board are tokens who toe the party line like Herman Cain and Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day your shitty little boat will be sold to pay for your unmarked grave among other instantly forgotten racist nobodies.
Click to expand...

That was harsh


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a "level playing field". But what does that mean? To me, it means that everyone plays by the same rules. To others it means that the referee makes sure all players have the same chance to win - employing a system of handicaps to help some and impair others.
> 
> 
> 
> All of that is correct. I would summarize it by saying a level playing gives everyone the same resources and rules and then lets them get at it.  It would be kind of stupid to give a couple of players a tennis racket and the others had to use their hands wouldnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would if the point of government was to provide balanced competition for the purpose of entertainment. But that's not the point of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is not entertainment. I was using tennis as a metaphor. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great example of why black people don't vote Republican.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a great example of a pretentious white guy presuming to speak for ‘his’ black folks and whitesplain for them why they think the way he decided they do. Saying “us liberals” in every other sentence grants him ownership over their thoughts and feelings.
> 
> Want to see what a real racist looks like? There ^^^^^^^^^^^^ he fucking is.
Click to expand...

Black people agreed, liked, thanked and gave that post a winner. Why didn’t you agree with me and those blacks?  Something about the information I posted made you angry. 

Do you deny that black people don’t like republicans because their constantly trying to stop them from voting?


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
Click to expand...

Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
Click to expand...

But we but we don’t do the exact same work. One of us is better than the other. And what I make is no one else’s business. I have no idea what everyone else makes at my company. They’re all jealous I make commission but I tell them they have no idea what my salary is. It might be lower than theirs. Then I ask them if they want to go to commission pay and they say no.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. One of us is better than the other. And what I make is no one else’s business. I have no idea what everyone else makes at my company. They’re all jealous I make commission but I tell them they have no idea what my salary is. It might be lower than theirs. Then I ask them if they want to go to commission pay and they say no.
Click to expand...

Not everyone works on commission.  If I kick barrels down the road just like you do then I should be paid the exact wage you are being paid.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.
Click to expand...


Sealybobo is white.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get paid more than they did? Were you put in a higher position off than they were?  I'm going to go ahead and mark that down as a yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
Click to expand...


The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.

*"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *

And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
Click to expand...


Untrue.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
Click to expand...

Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.
> 
> *"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
> A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *
> 
> And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.
Click to expand...

Well my company paid this guy with a lot of experience to come work for us. Guarantee he makes more than Scott who has no experience.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
Click to expand...

He’s trying to suggest that there are no white hiring managers in America with bias against blacks. 

And they tend to be conservatives


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
Click to expand...


Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo is white.
Click to expand...

It would be like Archie bunker trying to argue that it’s actually meathead who’s the racist


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
Click to expand...


Everything the Democrats have not.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
Click to expand...


Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
Click to expand...





Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you. 


Racist douche.


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.
Click to expand...


Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman...of which there are a hell of a lot more than there ever used to be.  In the future it will be a college educated Hispanic woman.  Welcome to the new America...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...






Because you never shut the fuck up about what you think other people make and how laughably  rich you think you are in your tiny little bubble world.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No since I was getting paid minimum wage and they were both hired before me so I can only assume they were making at least a little more than me and I started in the dog food section of the store you really can't get much lower than that
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.
> 
> *"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
> A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *
> 
> And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.
Click to expand...


Here's a dose of reality for you...what people are paid is dependent on many other issues than just the job that they have!  First and foremost...are they reliable?  Do they show up and do the job?  Then there is the question of whether they understand how to ask for raises and when to ask for raises?  It's been shown that the main reason women make less than men is that they are hesitant to ask for more money.  You aren't generally going to get big raises unless you ASK for them!


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman...of which there are a hell of a lot more than there ever used to be.  In the future it will be a college educated Hispanic woman.  Welcome to the new America...
Click to expand...

That would be what is false for $500 Alex?

White High School Drop-Outs Are As Likely To Land Jobs As Black College Students


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman...of which there are a hell of a lot more than there ever used to be.  In the future it will be a college educated Hispanic woman.  Welcome to the new America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be what is false for $500 Alex?
> 
> White High School Drop-Outs Are As Likely To Land Jobs As Black College Students
Click to expand...


Did you fail to read that past the headline, Milkweed?  You might want to go back and do so!  It proved my point.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman...of which there are a hell of a lot more than there ever used to be.  In the future it will be a college educated Hispanic woman.  Welcome to the new America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be what is false for $500 Alex?
> 
> White High School Drop-Outs Are As Likely To Land Jobs As Black College Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you fail to read that past the headline, Milkweed?  You might want to go back and do so!  It proved my point.
Click to expand...

No I read until I saw this which obliterates your point.

"While the report paints a bleak picture for *African-American college student job seekers who are competing with poorly educated whites*, "

This was your claim....

"Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman.."

Pro life tip. I dont compete against my Black women. We are in this together.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you dont know for sure?  How can you be certain they were not getting underpaid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.
> 
> *"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
> A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *
> 
> And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a dose of reality for you...what people are paid is dependent on many other issues than just the job that they have!  First and foremost...are they reliable?  Do they show up and do the job?  Then there is the question of whether they understand how to ask for raises and when to ask for raises?  It's been shown that the main reason women make less than men is that they are hesitant to ask for more money.  You aren't generally going to get big raises unless you ASK for them!
Click to expand...


Here is a dose of reality for you. I've hired people. I've evaluated and determined pay raises.. You are making weak excuses considering our discussion is about pay when all other things are comparable.


----------



## Oldstyle

"Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."

And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know if the store owners were breaking the law and guess what neither do you I just don't assume they were
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.
> 
> *"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
> A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *
> 
> And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a dose of reality for you...what people are paid is dependent on many other issues than just the job that they have!  First and foremost...are they reliable?  Do they show up and do the job?  Then there is the question of whether they understand how to ask for raises and when to ask for raises?  It's been shown that the main reason women make less than men is that they are hesitant to ask for more money.  You aren't generally going to get big raises unless you ASK for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a dose of reality for you. I've hired people. I've evaluated and determined pay raises.. You are making weak excuses considering our discussion is about pay when all other things are comparable.
Click to expand...


And what DID you determine raises on, IM2?


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a fucking idiot.  He is always saying something stupid. If race wasnt a factor there would be no wage gap between Blacks and whites doing the exact same thing.  Its well documented that a college educated Black mans main competition for employment is a white guy that barely graduated high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the main competition for a college educated black man is a college educated black woman...of which there are a hell of a lot more than there ever used to be.  In the future it will be a college educated Hispanic woman.  Welcome to the new America...
Click to expand...


Actually, listening to a white man trying to tell us what issues are for non whites pertaining to race is laughable.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.



That makes zero sense. In fact its so stupid I cant believe you actually said it. If that was a point then wouldnt the same hold true for a white college educated man?


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.



More excuses.


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes zero sense. In fact its so stupid I cant believe you actually said it. If that was a point then wouldnt the same hold true for a white college educated man?
Click to expand...


It does hold true for both!  Anyone with advanced degrees was actually at a disadvantage in the job market during the Great Recession!  Why?  Because hiring managers were hesitant to hire someone who they knew was over qualified for positions because they knew that those people would be the first to leave if the job situation got better.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses.
Click to expand...


Ah, that's the article that Catcher supplied...I simply pointed out that it proved the point I was making!


----------



## Unkotare

The divide between male and female college students is becoming so  pronounced that in my district they are now promoting a new scholarship program specifically to help male students to get started in college  financially and academically.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that's the article that Catcher supplied...I simply pointed out that it proved the point I was making!
Click to expand...


An invalid point is not a point.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes zero sense. In fact its so stupid I cant believe you actually said it. If that was a point then wouldnt the same hold true for a white college educated man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does hold true for both!  Anyone with advanced degrees was actually at a disadvantage in the job market during the Great Recession!  Why?  Because hiring managers were hesitant to hire someone who they knew was over qualified for positions because they knew that those people would be the first to leave if the job situation got better.
Click to expand...

No it doesnt hold true for both. White colleged educated men dont compete with white high school dropouts.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
Click to expand...


I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
Click to expand...


You can't write anything because you are repeating a false republican meme.


----------



## danielpalos

...nothing but excuses; their Republican doctrine has no solutions.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't write anything because you are repeating a false republican meme.
Click to expand...


I see I am correct.  You *don't* know the history of the period.


----------



## danielpalos

...less pay for more work.


----------



## Asclepias

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't write anything because you are repeating a false republican meme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see I am correct.  You *don't* know the history of the period.
Click to expand...

Youre wrong. You dont know anything past your Drumpf approved talking points obviously.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't write anything because you are repeating a false republican meme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see I am correct.  You *don't* know the history of the period.
Click to expand...


My knowledge off the history is why I said what I did. For if this was the case, republicans were running for these offices and they lost. So apparently what they had to offer was worse. According to you we are talking about 50 years of republicans getting their asses kicked in every city in this nation. This is what you are arguing.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
Click to expand...

I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think its ok to short Black people 3k because they are Black?  Would you be good with getting paid 1 cent less for doing the same work someone else did?
> 
> 
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The divide between male and female college students is becoming so  pronounced that in my district they are now promoting a new scholarship program specifically to help male students to get started in college  financially and academically.


I graduated from eastern Michigan university. A lot of blacks go there. At my graduation it was all black women. Very few black men.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we but we don’t do the exact same work. ....what I make is no one else’s business. ....no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I fucked my 25 year old girlfriend without a condom for the first time last night. I’m half afraid she’s going to get pregnant and half hoping she does. Having a kid wouldn’t be the worst thing in the world even though we are overpopulated.

What is our purpose? It’s to keep having more babies. Same purpose ants have.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo is white.
Click to expand...


And just as racist as you.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just as racist as you.
Click to expand...

Like I said this is like if Archie bunker tried to tell meathead that he was the racist. You republicans are ridiculous. Like when you guys say it was republicans who freed the slaves but today you are the ones who worship Robert e lee. Why do you worship that democrat?


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
Click to expand...


Entirely true, racist.

Words and concepts you have never been exposed to;

EBIT
ROI
ROCE

You care about skin color and your never ending hate.

Business cares about increasing wealth.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't write anything because you are repeating a false republican meme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see I am correct.  You *don't* know the history of the period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knowledge off the history is why I said what I did. For if this was the case, republicans were running for these offices and they lost. So apparently what they had to offer was worse. According to you we are talking about 50 years of republicans getting their asses kicked in every city in this nation. This is what you are arguing.
Click to expand...


No, we're talking about 50 years of the black community languishing in poverty in the Democrat-run cities.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesanyoneknowmyname said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blacks!  you should vote republican!.....sure....we call you lazy...and criminals......and use the N word as often as we can get away with.....and would never hire you for anything but the most degrading positions.....and we talk about how you are an inferior subhuman race.....But we also have a lot to offer!...We believe in the christian god and so do you!....so we can HATE gays and atheists and feminists and muslims together!....well...separately.....you can hunt them down in your neck of the woods and we'll hunt them  down  in our mcmansions.....Look at it this way....any liberal you "take care of" is one more job available for black people!.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t even recognize their bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We recognize your blatant and disgusting racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just as racist as you.
Click to expand...

So I’m the racist for pointing out that white hiring managers who have bias’ against blacks don’t hire enough blacks and you white racists are not the racists because you don’t get it that white hiring managers have those bias’?

Maybe you aren’t racist. Maybe you’re just stupid


----------



## sealybobo

No


Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not the way ceos and board of directors see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck would you know?
> 
> You have zero interaction with CEO's or anyone above middle management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are leaning on vps to find minorities and women to become vps. My brother is in hr he says companies can’t find blacks and women to stay because other companies steal them away. My brothers predisessor is going to go to another company for double the money. $1 now she’ll be making $2 mill at the new place. Maybe when 50% of the vps are either women or minorities white men will once again make the same as women make. Right now 9 out of ten vps is a white male. So what if the 1 woman or minority makes more because they are highly sought after. I’d rather be a white because remember 9 out of ten of the vps is a white male. It’s good to be a white male. I know I am one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse the work place for the federal government.
> 
> Companies that survive seek the best individual for the job. Race isn't a factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Entirely true, racist.
> 
> Words and concepts you have never been exposed to;
> 
> EBIT
> ROI
> ROCE
> 
> You care about skin color and your never ending hate.
> 
> Business cares about increasing wealth.
Click to expand...

t every racist white hiring manager is perfect. In fact they think hiring blacks will hurt profits when that might not even be true. They’re just racists and have bias against blacks. This is why companies are taking a diversity pledge. Number 2 of the pledge is to realize they may have bias’ against women and minorities.

I even have these bias’ so I know you do


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> He’s trying to suggest that there are no white hiring managers in America with bias against blacks.
> 
> And they tend to be conservatives



I'm saying anything beyond a mom and pop business will fire a manager who fails to match talent to challenges.

You're a racist, and an idiot.

I have a Ph.D. in supply chain management. I seek one thing, the effective flow of production across all strata. Block Chain eliminates waste and the opportunity for small minded bigots like you to introduce waste into the system. I have no idea who suppliers are most of the time, and I don't care. They meet quality and delivery requirements or they are replaced.

I neither know nor care what race a person is, perform or be gone. Bigots like you will be destroyed by those like me.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> He’s trying to suggest that there are no white hiring managers in America with bias against blacks.
> 
> And they tend to be conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying anything beyond a mom and pop business will fire a manager who fails to match talent to challenges.
> 
> You're a racist, and an idiot.
> 
> I have a Ph.D. in supply chain management. I seek one thing, the effective flow of production across across all strata. Block Chain eliminates waste and the opportunity for small minded bigots like you to introduce waste into the system. I have no idea who suppliers are most of the time, and I don't care. They meet quality and delivery requirements or they are replaced.
> 
> I neither know nor care what race a person is, perform or be gone. Bigots like you will be destroyed by those like me.
Click to expand...

Look up all the companies who have signed the diversity pledge. I’m sorry your company isn’t participating. 

So tell me. What percent of your employees is black?

Is your ceo or any of your vps women or blacks? 

How about your board of directors. Any of them black Archie?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fucked my 25 year old girlfriend without a condom for the first time last night. I’m half afraid she’s going to get pregnant and half hoping she does. Having a kid wouldn’t be the worst thing in the world even though we are overpopulated.
> 
> What is our purpose? It’s to keep having more babies. Same purpose ants have.
Click to expand...



Your "girlfreind," is xe pre or post op?Either way, pregnancy shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fucked my 25 year old girlfriend without a condom for the first time last night. I’m half afraid she’s going to get pregnant and half hoping she does. Having a kid wouldn’t be the worst thing in the world even though we are overpopulated.
> 
> What is our purpose? It’s to keep having more babies. Same purpose ants have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "girlfreind," is xe pre or post op?Either way, pregnancy shouldn't be a concern.
Click to expand...

I hope you are right. I don’t want to change a thing about my life but I know a baby would be a good thing not bad.

20 years ago I would have said abort it. Personally I’m pro life but politically I love abortions for anyone who wants them


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing. I only speak for blacks when it’s obvious. When you hear me say something blacks believe that you think is untrue you tell me. And not Kanye or Ben carson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what a gracious white man you are! Not only telling ‘your’ black people what to think and why to feel a certain way, but to tell them who among them is really black or not! How generous of you! How magnanimous. I’ll tell you what dumbass, why don’t you go ask one of the resident black racists around here, there are a few now, how thankful they are for your generosity in whitesplanning everything for them?  I’m sure they are just waiting for an opportunity to express their gratitude to you for telling them what to think and why they feel a certain way and who is really black and who really isn’t according to you.
> 
> 
> Racist douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t tell them what to think. I told you what they think. Different stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fucked my 25 year old girlfriend without a condom for the first time last night. ....
Click to expand...



You should be more careful putting the condom on her strap-on.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. I asked you to address a specific issue, now you are trying to change the subject because you, nor your party ever has answers. Lots of promises, though!


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that's the article that Catcher supplied...I simply pointed out that it proved the point I was making!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An invalid point is not a point.
Click to expand...


Calling someone's point "invalid" instead of showing WHY it's invalid is intellectually lazy, IM2!  Are you incapable of doing so...or can't you be bothered to do so?


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Among blacks who earn professional degrees, the impact on their chances of finding a job is nearly one-and-a-half times greater than it is for whites who earn the same degrees. In addition, African-Americans who have bachelor’s degrees earn $10,000 more a year than those who don’t have a bachelor’s, compared to white men, who earn just $6,100 more than they would if they didn’t have a bachelor’s. The value of a graduate degree is even greater for African-American men. Those who have advanced degrees make $21,000 more per year than grads with bachelor’s degrees while white men with advanced degrees make just $15,100 more, according to BLS and Census data and analysis by a group at the  College Board."
> 
> And your cited source failed to use simple common sense as to why a white high school graduate might be more attractive to a hiring manager than a black college graduate for some jobs!  If it's not a good job then a college graduate might take it for the short term but will give it up as soon as a better one becomes available...a high school drop out may not have the option to take another job simply because they don't have the required degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes zero sense. In fact its so stupid I cant believe you actually said it. If that was a point then wouldnt the same hold true for a white college educated man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does hold true for both!  Anyone with advanced degrees was actually at a disadvantage in the job market during the Great Recession!  Why?  Because hiring managers were hesitant to hire someone who they knew was over qualified for positions because they knew that those people would be the first to leave if the job situation got better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it doesnt hold true for both. White colleged educated men dont compete with white high school dropouts.
Click to expand...


The article that you cited doesn't explain what jobs it is that white high school dropouts get over college educated blacks!  My theory on that is the jobs in question are low paying...entry level jobs.  My point was that hiring managers are hesitant to hire over qualified people for those types of jobs because they understand that it's a job that is just being taken because nothing else was available and as soon as a better job DOES become available...that person is gone and they're right back to having to hire and train someone new.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Uncensored2008

The Purge said:


>




Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the inner cities, then tell us what the Democrats have done for the black community, let's say over the last half century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about answering the OP's question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything the Democrats have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is... _what_, exactly? You are long on answers and almost non-existent on details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  If you knew the history of the period, you would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense. I asked you to address a specific issue, now you are trying to change the subject because you, nor your party ever has answers. Lots of promises, though!
Click to expand...


And I have neither the time nor the interest in writing you a book describing the causes and effects of the matter over a half-century of history.

Get off your ass and study.

BTW, I have no party.  I am neither Republican nor Democrat, never have been, and never will be.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Billy_Kinetta said:


> And I have neither the time nor the interest in writing you a book describing the causes and effects of the matter over a half-century of history.



You stated this is your last communication. No_ need_ to repeat it. This is the _Internet_. Stuff gets _archived_. Trust me.



Billy_Kinetta said:


> Get off your ass and study.



Study _what_, pray tell, kitten? _Hyperbole?_ No thanks. I'm already a _9th degree Jedi Knight_ with detecting that shit.



Billy_Kinetta said:


> BTW, I have no party. I am neither Republican nor Democrat, never have been, and never will be.



Yayy! We seem to have that in common, as *irrelevant* as it may be...


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because white business owners frequently do things like this.  So its not really an assumption on my part. Its an expectation.
> 
> Wages Are Unequal Between White and Black Men Even When Other Factors Are Comparable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read that article?  The difference in the "unequal" wages between white and black men that they cited was $3,000 on salaries of $124,000 to $121,000!  You want to talk about making a mountain out of a mole hill?  That's ABSURD!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is did YOU read the article. Because your post is dishonest in the fact that what you referred to were only cybersecurity jobs.
> 
> *"Cybersecurity professionals of color earn less than their white counterparts, says a new report.
> A male cybersecurity professional of color earns an average salary of $121,000—the same as white females—while Caucasian males earn, on average, $124,000. Women of color working in cybersecurity earn $115,000, according to "**Innovation Through Inclusion: The Multicultural Cybersecurity Workforce**." *
> 
> And regardless of how much of a molehill you think this is, the pay should be the same if thy are doing the same job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a dose of reality for you...what people are paid is dependent on many other issues than just the job that they have!  First and foremost...are they reliable?  Do they show up and do the job?  Then there is the question of whether they understand how to ask for raises and when to ask for raises?  It's been shown that the main reason women make less than men is that they are hesitant to ask for more money.  You aren't generally going to get big raises unless you ASK for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a dose of reality for you. I've hired people. I've evaluated and determined pay raises.. You are making weak excuses considering our discussion is about pay when all other things are comparable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what DID you determine raises on, IM2?
Click to expand...


Meeting project or program objectives.


----------



## danielpalos

...no actual plan to make money instead of lose money via public policies.


----------



## IM2

danielpalos said:


> ...no actual plan to make money instead of lose money via public policies.



Are you replying to me?


----------



## Asclepias

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
Click to expand...

You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
Click to expand...

“step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
Click to expand...

sellout


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
Click to expand...


A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites.


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...no actual plan to make money instead of lose money via public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you replying to me?
Click to expand...

you are welcome to argue that point of view if you want.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sellout
Click to expand...

Ahh... thanks.

Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites.
Click to expand...

A successful black man who didn’t follow the path you did. Got it.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sellout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
Click to expand...

Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites.
Click to expand...


Like you do with your hatred of Dr. Carson, to curry favor with your Marxist massahs?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sellout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
Click to expand...

Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities and took advantage of them to better himself? Is that why you’re calling him a sellout?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> 
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sellout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities he had and took advantage of them?
Click to expand...

No one knows why he became a sellout. Its a personal choice and has nothing to do with success.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you do with your hatred of Dr. Carson, to curry favor with your Marxist massahs?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson, demonstrably one of the smartest people on planet earth - yet leftists utterly hate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like you do with your hatred of Dr. Carson, to curry favor with your Marxist massahs?
Click to expand...


It was more about Tolerance for the Poor who really are Poor while making Poor lifestyle choices.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> 
> 
> sellout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities he had and took advantage of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows why he became a sellout. Its a personal choice and has nothing to do with success.
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to understand what a sellout is.

Let’s start with you giving us your definition of a sellout. All I’m seeing is anger at a successful black person who doesn’t share your political beliefs.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> sellout
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities he had and took advantage of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows why he became a sellout. Its a personal choice and has nothing to do with success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what a sellout is.
> 
> Let’s start with you giving us your definition of a sellout. All I’m seeing is anger at a successful black person who doesn’t share your political beliefs.
Click to expand...

Is it you dont understand or is it you dont want to understand?  IM2 already gave you the definition.

*"A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites."*
-IM2

Note there is no requirement to be successful or unsuccessful, repub or democrat.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be incredibly intelligent but still be a step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus. Just because I dont like his politics doesnt mean he isnt brilliant in his lane.
> 
> 
> 
> “step n fetch it cooning uncle ruckus”.... wtf does that mean? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sellout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities and took advantage of them to better himself? Is that why you’re calling him a sellout?
Click to expand...


I think this has been explained. There are blacks who are far more successful than Carson  could ever get and they are not called sellouts.

Why is it that you whites have so many stupid ass questions to ask just because we don't like one of the sellouts you guys decide we should be like? Don't  you whites oppose whites who you think aren't working for your best interests?  For example, you hate George Soros, but he is a successful  man who saw the opportunities and took advantage pf them to better himself. So using your "logic" why do you call him all those names?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> sellout
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities he had and took advantage of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows why he became a sellout. Its a personal choice and has nothing to do with success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what a sellout is.
> 
> Let’s start with you giving us your definition of a sellout. All I’m seeing is anger at a successful black person who doesn’t share your political beliefs.
Click to expand...


Well what you see doesn't matter. What most blacks see is a loser who came from the projects  and forgot where he came from after whitey paid him a few bucks and now kisses white folks ass. And once his usefulness to whitey is done, just like every other sellout, he will be put back where his black ass cane from. If you don't think so, go visit Bill Cosby. Or OJ.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... thanks.
> 
> Is he a sellout because he didn’t follow democrats and became successful?
> 
> 
> 
> Dems have nothing to do with it. You can be a dem and still be a sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a sellout because he’s a successful black man who saw the opportunities he had and took advantage of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one knows why he became a sellout. Its a personal choice and has nothing to do with success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to understand what a sellout is.
> 
> Let’s start with you giving us your definition of a sellout. All I’m seeing is anger at a successful black person who doesn’t share your political beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it you dont understand or is it you dont want to understand?  IM2 already gave you the definition.
> 
> *"A black person who denigrates other blacks, and validates what white racists believe about blacks to curry favor and acceptance from whites."*
> -IM2
> 
> Note there is no requirement to be successful or unsuccessful, repub or democrat.
Click to expand...

How has he denigrated blacks? Other than being successful, what has he said or done that has your panties wadded up?
Can you give an example?


----------



## tycho1572

Is Candace Owens also a sellout, IM2, Asclepias ?
She was a liberal democrat who now loves Trump.


----------



## tycho1572

Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....


She’s a smart and lovely young lady.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Is Candace Owens also a sellout, IM2, Asclepias ?
> She was a liberal democrat who now loves Trump.


Yep she is a sellout.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Candace Owens also a sellout, IM2, Asclepias ?
> She was a liberal democrat who now loves Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is a sellout.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.


Shes just another sellout.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

I appreciate/respect your honesty.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
Click to expand...

Youre welcome,

So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
Click to expand...

I’m actually more confused than before.

I work with successful black people every day. It’s why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
Click to expand...

Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.

First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Candace Owens, I wouldn’t think twice about inviting her out....
> 
> 
> She’s a smart and lovely young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
Click to expand...

My ‘confusion’ comes from years of working with professional people.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes just another sellout.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
Click to expand...

That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate your honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
Click to expand...

I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.

Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.

She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome,
> 
> So your confusion is gone over what a sell out is?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
Click to expand...

No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m actually more confused than before.
> 
> I work with successful black people every day. It why I can’t understand why some still think they’re being held back from reaching their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
Click to expand...

You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confusion appears to be from a lack of intelligence.
> 
> First things first. your assumption of what success entails is probably much, much, lower than what they feel success looks like.
> Secondly..successful people tend to have haters that are actively trying to hold them back.  Give you an example. I had this white manager that wouldnt hire me into the position I deserved by virture of me being successful. It wasnt until he got busted on audio tape making racist statements that I got into the position.
> 
> 
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
Click to expand...

I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My confusion comes from years of working with professional people.
> 
> 
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
Click to expand...

I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That tends to happen and it makes sense. If you lack intelligence working around professionals would confuse you.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
Click to expand...

I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that happening in some liberal work environments.
> 
> Allow me to share an experience I had with a black nurse involving a patient of hers. I’ll keep it short.
> 
> She was immediately removed, and later fired after I filed a formal complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
Click to expand...

I apologize if I touched on a bad memory. 

Let's get back on topic....
Trump is bad.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that happens in all environments. If someone lacks intelligence like you do then working with professionals would confuse you. I've seen guys like you ball up in a fetal position simply because their small brains couldnt keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
Click to expand...

I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.

I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen guys/coworkers ball up in fetal positions? lol
> That's  gotta suck having people like that in the workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
Click to expand...

In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?


----------



## beagle9

Jobs, jobs, jobs, jobs, and then more jobs.

That's all folks.

Then the blacks can take their earnings, and do what ever in the world they wish to do with it. Time for blacks to quit relying on government to help them figure this thing out, and to rely on the laws to get justice for any wrong that occurs in their life against them, just like every other red blooded American relies on the same.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Kinda sucks to see people like you in the work place. Lowers the collective quality average horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
Click to expand...

Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think you were once a psych pt who was taken down. I help security with combative people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
Click to expand...

I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think youre actually more infested with head lice than I previously thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
Click to expand...

Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if I touched on a bad memory.
> 
> Let's get back on topic....
> Trump is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
Click to expand...

Thanks. lol

Lets see if we can find some common ground. 
Are you white?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for revealing to the board what you revealed to me in private.
> 
> I agree. Drumpf is an idiot and a horrible orange person.
> 
> 
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. lol
> 
> Lets see if we can find some common ground.
> Are you white?
Click to expand...

You already know I'm not white. Remember when I told you I couldnt vouch for how effective RID is because I am Black?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In private?  Are you now experiencing delusions?
> 
> 
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. lol
> 
> Lets see if we can find some common ground.
> Are you white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know I'm not white. Remember when I told you I couldnt vouch for how effective RID is because I am Black?
Click to expand...

That's one thing we have in common. Let's see if we can find another.
Do you think Candace Owens is attractive?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre telling me you dont remember asking me in a private message about how effective RID was when you thought I was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. lol
> 
> Lets see if we can find some common ground.
> Are you white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know I'm not white. Remember when I told you I couldnt vouch for how effective RID is because I am Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one thing we have in common. Let's see if we can find another.
> Do you think Candace Owens is attractive?
Click to expand...

We dont have anything in common unless youre saying youre Black.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't chat via PM. Ask anyone who has tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. lol
> 
> Lets see if we can find some common ground.
> Are you white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know I'm not white. Remember when I told you I couldnt vouch for how effective RID is because I am Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one thing we have in common. Let's see if we can find another.
> Do you think Candace Owens is attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have anything in common unless youre saying youre Black.
Click to expand...

I am black. I thought everyone here knew that! lol

Do you think Candace is attractive?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you dont. I'll keep your secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. lol
> 
> Lets see if we can find some common ground.
> Are you white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know I'm not white. Remember when I told you I couldnt vouch for how effective RID is because I am Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one thing we have in common. Let's see if we can find another.
> Do you think Candace Owens is attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have anything in common unless youre saying youre Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am black. I thought everyone here knew that! lol
> 
> Do you think Candace is attractive?
Click to expand...

If youre Black complete this sentence..

I'm doing good. I'm feeling great...................................


----------



## tycho1572

… having Trump as our president.


----------



## tycho1572

It's your turn to prove you're black..... 
Is Candace an attractive lady?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> … having Trump as our president.


You failed miserably in proving youre Black. 

Nice try white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> It's your turn to prove you're black.....
> Is Candace an attractive lady?


I'm not trying to convince you I am Black. Youre trying to convince me youre Black.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> … having Trump as our president.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed miserably in proving youre Black.
> 
> Nice try white boy.
Click to expand...

Everyone here knows I'm black. Where the f'ck you been? lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Just about the same as the Democratic party and not a damn thing worth voting for...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your turn to prove you're black.....
> Is Candace an attractive lady?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you I am Black. Youre trying to convince me youre Black.
Click to expand...


He is black!


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias thought I was a white guy.


----------



## dblack

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias thought I was a white guy.



You're all bits on a server.


----------



## MaryL

What do blacks have to offer republicans?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias thought I was a white guy.


You couldnt answer the Black proving question. Of course youre white.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> What do blacks have to offer republicans?


Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
Click to expand...

Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.


----------



## MaryL

All those  wealthy Americans that  legitimize  illegal immigration?  And throw poor Americans under the bus? Or the  other wealthy ones that ignored the real instigator of terrorism and 9/11 and attacked a country that never did anything to us?   Our so called leaders of either party aren't looking so hot now.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
Click to expand...

Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.

Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law

"The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
Click to expand...


I read the link, There is nothing RACIST at all with voter ID or with disallowing "same day registration"..  The ONLY possible racist provision in that law was eliminating early voting..  But the claim that it disproportionately affects blacks doesn't explain how working whites don't avail themselves of it in higher numbers.

Also don't believe that govt is competent enough to HANDLE the pandamonium of allowing out of precinct voting and "same day registration".  Precinct REPORTING is important for political analysis. And the registrars are STILL REQUIRED to tally votes BY PRECINCT. 

Govt is too stupid to cope with those niceties.  And the 90 yr olds staffing the precincts on voting day are NOT the people to handle the inevitable problems that are gonna happen.. 

But then again,, the left would LOVE to have things go wrong on election day in their precincts -- wouldn't they?


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the link, There is nothing RACIST at all with voter ID or with disallowing "same day registration"..  The ONLY possible racist provision in that law was eliminating early voting..  But the claim that it disproportionately affects blacks doesn't explain how working whites don't avail themselves of it in higher numbers.
> 
> Also don't believe that govt is competent enough to HANDLE the pandamonium of allowing out of precinct voting and "same day registration".  Precinct REPORTING is important for political analysis. And the registrars are STILL REQUIRED to tally votes BY PRECINCT.
> 
> Govt is too stupid to cope with those niceties.  And the 90 yr olds staffing the precincts on voting day are NOT the people to handle the inevitable problems that are gonna happen..
> 
> But then again,, the left would LOVE to have things go wrong on election day in their precincts -- wouldn't they?
Click to expand...

Bullshit. When you target a specific demographic based on race its voter suppression. This is the finding of the court not some random opinion. The court found that they selectively targeted Black voters. The court used the words *"surgical precision"* in describing the incident.  Sorry but your explanation holds no water.


*"North Carolina legislators had requested data on voting patterns by race and, with that data in hand, drafted a law that would "target African-Americans with almost surgical precision," the court said."*


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the link, There is nothing RACIST at all with voter ID or with disallowing "same day registration"..  The ONLY possible racist provision in that law was eliminating early voting..  But the claim that it disproportionately affects blacks doesn't explain how working whites don't avail themselves of it in higher numbers.
> 
> Also don't believe that govt is competent enough to HANDLE the pandamonium of allowing out of precinct voting and "same day registration".  Precinct REPORTING is important for political analysis. And the registrars are STILL REQUIRED to tally votes BY PRECINCT.
> 
> Govt is too stupid to cope with those niceties.  And the 90 yr olds staffing the precincts on voting day are NOT the people to handle the inevitable problems that are gonna happen..
> 
> But then again,, the left would LOVE to have things go wrong on election day in their precincts -- wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When you target a specific demographic based on race its voter suppression. This is the finding of the court not some random opinion. The court found that they selectively targeted Black voters. The court used the words *"surgical precision"* in describing the incident.  Sorry but your explanation holds no water.
> 
> 
> *"North Carolina legislators had requested data on voting patterns by race and, with that data in hand, drafted a law that would "target African-Americans with almost surgical precision," the court said."*
Click to expand...


Flacaltenn is an idiot. He actually thinks this voter ID stuff is really about voter fraud.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the link, There is nothing RACIST at all with voter ID or with disallowing "same day registration"..  The ONLY possible racist provision in that law was eliminating early voting..  But the claim that it disproportionately affects blacks doesn't explain how working whites don't avail themselves of it in higher numbers.
> 
> Also don't believe that govt is competent enough to HANDLE the pandamonium of allowing out of precinct voting and "same day registration".  Precinct REPORTING is important for political analysis. And the registrars are STILL REQUIRED to tally votes BY PRECINCT.
> 
> Govt is too stupid to cope with those niceties.  And the 90 yr olds staffing the precincts on voting day are NOT the people to handle the inevitable problems that are gonna happen..
> 
> But then again,, the left would LOVE to have things go wrong on election day in their precincts -- wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When you target a specific demographic based on race its voter suppression. This is the finding of the court not some random opinion. The court found that they selectively targeted Black voters. The court used the words *"surgical precision"* in describing the incident.  Sorry but your explanation holds no water.
> 
> 
> *"North Carolina legislators had requested data on voting patterns by race and, with that data in hand, drafted a law that would "target African-Americans with almost surgical precision," the court said."*
Click to expand...


You obviously did not click thru your linked article to the PREVIOUS article about the rulings. There was no real data or analysis cited in the decision. It was retribution for dropping the sanctions against Southern States in the 68 CRAct.  The ENTIRE premise was -- They were RACIST -- THey probably STILL ARE racist and therefore any design changes to their voting system MUST be racist. 

U.S. Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina's Voter ID Law

*This April, a federal judge ruled that the law served a "legitimate state interest" and concluded there was not sufficient evidence of discriminatory intent.

That judge's opinion was hefty — 485 pages, packed with factual findings.

The 4th Circuit wasn't impressed.

"We appreciate and commend the [lower] court on its thoroughness," the panel wrote, but "the court seems to have missed the forest in carefully surveying the many trees."

The appeals court noted that the North Carolina Legislature "requested data on the use, by race, of a number of voting practices" — then, data in hand, "enacted legislation that restricted voting and registration in five different ways, all of which disproportionately affected African Americans."

"Our conclusion does not mean, and we do not suggest, that any member of the General Assembly harbored racial hatred or animosity toward any minority group," the ruling reads. It adds:

"But the totality of the circumstances — North Carolina's history of voting discrimination; the surge in African American voting; the legislature's knowledge that African Americans voting translated into support for one party; and the swift elimination of the tools African Americans had used to vote and imposition of a new barrier at the first opportunity to do so — cumulatively and unmistakably reveal that the General Assembly used [the 2013 law] to entrench itself. It did so by targeting voters who, based on race, were unlikely to vote for the majority party. Even if done for partisan ends, that constituted racial discrimination."

####################
*
That's prejudice right there in the #5 font. It's profiling based on history.. 
*

*


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the link, There is nothing RACIST at all with voter ID or with disallowing "same day registration"..  The ONLY possible racist provision in that law was eliminating early voting..  But the claim that it disproportionately affects blacks doesn't explain how working whites don't avail themselves of it in higher numbers.
> 
> Also don't believe that govt is competent enough to HANDLE the pandamonium of allowing out of precinct voting and "same day registration".  Precinct REPORTING is important for political analysis. And the registrars are STILL REQUIRED to tally votes BY PRECINCT.
> 
> Govt is too stupid to cope with those niceties.  And the 90 yr olds staffing the precincts on voting day are NOT the people to handle the inevitable problems that are gonna happen..
> 
> But then again,, the left would LOVE to have things go wrong on election day in their precincts -- wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When you target a specific demographic based on race its voter suppression. This is the finding of the court not some random opinion. The court found that they selectively targeted Black voters. The court used the words *"surgical precision"* in describing the incident.  Sorry but your explanation holds no water.
> 
> 
> *"North Carolina legislators had requested data on voting patterns by race and, with that data in hand, drafted a law that would "target African-Americans with almost surgical precision," the court said."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flacaltenn is an idiot. He actually thinks this voter ID stuff is really about voter fraud.
Click to expand...


Nawww.. The idiots are the folks who are STILL USING "binders of voters" and sitting in chairs organized by the first letter of your name at the polling stations. It's insane. It's govt ineptness and incompetence on FULL display.. 

*If it were up to me -- you could waltz in a bathing suit with no wallet and vote on election day. Or at early voting.* And the 90 yr old senior looking at your ballot request slip would be sitting at a NON Internet networked, secure computer that had been preloaded with the FULL registration data.* Information that CONTAINS your photo ID and all registration items checked off. *And they would simply smile and hand you the pass to vote. 

But the govt sucks at this MOST BASIC task. And prefers to use it as a political football to kick around fear and mistrust.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Why would any black person in Michigan vote for this or any other Republican?  

GOP Senate Candidate In Michigan Admits 'Terrible Error' For Showing Swastika In Ad | HuffPost

He's the one honest Republican who put a swastika in one of his ads.


----------



## danielpalos

...obsolete economic technology from last millennium.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> ...obsolete economic technology from last millennium.


Wait!  The story gets better.  The Republican who had a swastika in his commercial?






Why are all the black Republicans so fucking stupid?


----------



## sealybobo

Black Republicans remind me of gay wrestlers.  They don't want to be the gay wrestler but if that's their foot in the door and if that's a way to a great life of being a rich famous wrestler fuck it.  Who's dick do I have to suck to get some ring time.  LOL.  

So these black Republicans are just slick conmen looking for an angle.  No white is taking a black liberal seriously but when a black conservative speaks out boy do white conservatives come to their side and support them.

Of course they won't elect them to any high offices.  For example Condi, Colon, Herman and Ben were never elected by Republicans. They were used or appointed to be tokens.  The most popular black Republicans.  The only ones I can name, were never elected.  Think about that.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any black person in Michigan vote for this or any other Republican?
> 
> GOP Senate Candidate In Michigan Admits 'Terrible Error' For Showing Swastika In Ad | HuffPost
> 
> He's the one honest Republican who put a swastika in one of his ads.
Click to expand...

Depends on intent. Here is one in a church in Ethiopia.  Long before white people made it a symbol of hate it was a symbol of energy.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...obsolete economic technology from last millennium.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait!  The story gets better.  The Republican who had a swastika in his commercial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all the black Republicans so fucking stupid?
Click to expand...

with obsolete economics technology; it was an uphill battle, all the way.


----------



## DustyInfinity

The democrat party has been devastating to black society.  Offering people money to not get married was an epic disaster.  The dems created dependency, and then they told the people they harmed that everyone but democrats hates you.  I understand where people are coming from who say it insulting to say black people have been manipulated.  It is in no way saying people are stupid for voting democrat.  I think many dismiss the constant barrage for decades that everyone hates you but democrats.  I don't think it is reasonable to say this wouldn't have an effect on people.  Again, it isn't saying people are stupid.  It was a targeted campaign against a people the democrats themselves harmed more than any other.  It was insidious and intentional.  How evil is it to harm a people, tell the people you harmed they can't live without you, and then say everyone else hates you.  That is just plain messed up.


----------



## Asclepias

DustyInfinity said:


> The democrat party has been devastating to black society.  Offering people money to not get married was an epic disaster.  The dems created dependency, and then they told the people they harmed that everyone but democrats hates you.  I understand where people are coming from who say it insulting to say black people have been manipulated.  It is in no way saying people are stupid for voting democrat.  I think many dismiss the constant barrage for decades that everyone hates you but democrats.  I don't think it is reasonable to say this wouldn't have an effect on people.  Again, it isn't saying people are stupid.  It was a targeted campaign against a people the democrats themselves harmed more than any other.  It was insidious and intentional.  How evil is it to harm a people, tell the people you harmed they can't live without you, and then say everyone else hates you.  That is just plain messed up.


Its not the Dem party thats been devastating to Black people. Its white people in general. Both parties have racists. Repub racists are just way easier to spot than Dem racists.


----------



## DustyInfinity

At least republicans aren't trying to sell entire blocks of voters that they can not succeed.  Despite what dems are preaching, you don't have to be born rich to succeed.  Everybody has a chance, and a better chance than you would get in most other places in the world.  Why do democrats try so hard to make people believe there is no 'American Dream' and convince people they have no chance to have a good life.  That is twisted.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.



If you didn't have your head so far up your ass, the question you OUGHT to be asking is what have Democrats done for you all these years?  You say you have all these problems yet you vote and vote and vote again and again for the Democrats!  And they keep promising you shit!  Where is it?  If there is no democratic plantation, it is because the Republicans busted it to pieces.  If you think Blacks are able to think for themself, you are not thinking for yourself ---- you are still thinking for the democrats.

And if there is any kind of worthwhile reform other than cheap talk to bring about REAL equality, there is none better than _*economic freedom!*_  And that has all been the Republicans trying to help blacks be able to better raise themselves up in autonomy, while your leftist masters keep you enslaved in government programs, handouts, and glib bullshit promises.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't have your head so far up your ass, the question you OUGHT to be asking is what have Democrats done for you all these years?  You say you have all these problems yet you vote and vote and vote again and again for the Democrats!  And they keep promising you shit!  Where is it?  If there is no democratic plantation, it is because the Republicans busted it to pieces.  If you think Blacks are able to think for themself, you are not thinking for yourself ---- you are still thinking for the democrats.
> 
> And if there is any kind of worthwhile reform other than cheap talk to bring about REAL equality, there is none better than _*economic freedom!*_  And that has all been the Republicans trying to help blacks be able to better raise themselves up in autonomy, while your leftist masters keep you enslaved in government programs, handouts, and glib bullshit promises.
Click to expand...

*"If you didn't have your head so far up your ass, the question you OUGHT to be asking is what have Democrats done for you all these years?"*

When I ask myself that question two answers come to mind immediately.

They put a Black man in the office of the POTUS.
They fight to keep the repubs from enacting poll taxes and other voting suppression tactics aimed at Black people.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, just like districts get redrawn in order to give favor to one group or another, but that's ok eh ??  Then we see groups abusing the favors given unto them... Does it ever end ??


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do blacks have to offer republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Votes so repubs can do their jobs and serve their constituents. Thats pretty much all they should expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones, the Russians or the Saudis? Because, they are tone deaf to what Americans want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre right. Repubs done want Black votes. I guess thats why they are actively trying to suppress the Black vote.
> 
> Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law
> 
> "The U.S. Supreme Court has once again declined to reinstate North Carolina's strict voter ID law, which was struck down last year *after a court ruled it was intentionally designed to stop African-Americans from voting.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah, just like districts get redrawn in order to give favor to one group or another, but that's ok eh ??  Then we see groups abusing the favors given unto them... Does it ever end ??
Click to expand...

The GOP are the kings of gerrymandering.  Please.


----------



## LaDexter

A: same thing they offer everyone else.

Q: why do BLACKS want to be treated DIFFERENTLY?

A: the black Dems are BIGOTS who love their government checks and state sponsored racial preferences


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> They put a Black man in the office of the POTUS.


They nominated him.  The people put him in office.  And that did exactly SQUAT for the average Black, in fact, Blacks suffered and declined overall under Obama's time.  Further, I would have gladly put a black man in office, a republican named Alan Keyes.  If you never heard of him, a brilliant, wonderful man who Obama cheated and ripped off and stole from in order to make his way into the Senate.  So before you thank the democrats too much, they and Obama actually kept a far better man, Keyes, from possibly getting to the White House.  Democrats aren't for Blacks, just ask Keyes, they are only for Blacks they can use for their own pawns.



> They fight to keep the repubs from enacting poll taxes and other voting suppression tactics aimed at Black people.


Total garbage nonsense you've been fed and swallowed whole.  I'm still waiting for the Democrats to come forth with even TEN people who wanted to vote and were actually stopped through some improper means.  If you have the ID to buy a pack of cigarettes, you can vote anywhere.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They put a Black man in the office of the POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> They nominated him.  The people put him in office.  And that did exactly SQUAT for the average Black, in fact, Blacks suffered and declined overall under Obama's time.  Further, I would have gladly put a black man in office, a republican named Alan Keyes.  If you never heard of him, a brilliant, wonderful man who Obama cheated and ripped off and stole from in order to make his way into the Senate.  So before you thank the democrats too much, they and Obama actually kept a far better man, Keyes, from possibly getting to the White House.  Democrats aren't for Blacks, just ask Keyes, they are only for Blacks they can use for their own pawns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fight to keep the repubs from enacting poll taxes and other voting suppression tactics aimed at Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total garbage nonsense you've been fed and swallowed whole.  I'm still waiting for the Democrats to come forth with even TEN people who wanted to vote and were actually stopped through some improper means.  If you have the ID to buy a pack of cigarettes, you can vote anywhere.
Click to expand...

You sound like a fucking idiot as usual but that par for the course with you. The dems were the reason Obama was POTUS and my net worth was at a all time high under his presidency like many other Blacks I know. Obama is the one that made national healthcare a reality instead of a talking point. The people, all people wanted it.  Obama is the one that started My Brothers Keeper, Obama is the one that got the Black Farmers their payout after a decade of fighting with the government.  I dont know about this Keyes dude but again you sound like an idiot. Obama is a liberal not a con so how did he steal anything from this dude and why hasnt the repubs put him in office?

Your failure to debunk anything I said about voter suppression tells me youre just another retarded repub. An appeals court found that repubs were doing it and they specifically targeted Black people with "surgical precision".

Supreme Court Declines Republican Bid To Revive North Carolina Voter ID Law

"In its ruling, the appeals court said t*he law was intentionally designed to discriminate against black people*. North Carolina legislators had *requested data on voting patterns by race* and, with that data in hand, *drafted a law that would "target African-Americans with almost surgical precision,*"


----------



## danielpalos

...tax cuts for the rich and cuts to social services for the Poor.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> You sound like a fucking idiot as usual but that par for the course with you.


Why thank you.



> Obama is the one that made national healthcare a reality instead of a talking point.


Actually, Obama had nothing to do with it.  I never even heard it mentioned in his 2008 campaign.  Can you link me to his promising it before he was elected as something he ran on?  As best as I can recall, it was actually created after the fact through the Pelosi House and Reid Senate mainly done and created in the background by a group of third party operatives.  Remember Nancy saying that even she would have to vote on it first before she even knew what was in it?  If Nancy didn't even know then certainly Obama knew even less, though of course he merely signed it into law as a follow democrat thinking socializing 1/6th of the economy as a good thing.



> The people, all people wanted it.


Is that why hoards of people, businesses and insurance companies were heavily against it then and still now?



> Obama is the one that started My Brothers Keeper


I neither want nor need the government "keeping" me.  Remember the flag: "Don't Tread On Me?"  That flies in direct opposition to what this country was founded on:  WE THE PEOPLE.  Not WE THE STATE.



> I dont know about this Keyes dude


Then you owe it to yourself to learn more about him.





Alan Keyes - Wikipedia
http://loyaltoliberty.com/
Alan Keyes on the Issues

You might not agree with everything he says, but maybe you will take serious some of his opinions.



> but again you sound like an idiot.


Always nice to be appreciated.
I'll still wait for the day any democrat shows me enough "disenfranchised" voters in even a single county to change the vote let alone a state or national election.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a fucking idiot as usual but that par for the course with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one that made national healthcare a reality instead of a talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Obama had nothing to do with it.  I never even heard it mentioned in his 2008 campaign.  Can you link me to his promising it before he was elected as something he ran on?  As best as I can recall, it was actually created after the fact through the Pelosi House and Reid Senate mainly done and created in the background by a group of third party operatives.  Remember Nancy saying that even she would have to vote on it first before she even knew what was in it?  If Nancy didn't even know then certainly Obama knew even less, though of course he merely signed it into law as a follow democrat thinking socializing 1/6th of the economy as a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people, all people wanted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why hoards of people, businesses and insurance companies were heavily against it then and still now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the one that started My Brothers Keeper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I neither want nor need the government "keeping" me.  Remember the flag: "Don't Tread On Me?"  That flies in direct opposition to what this country was founded on:  WE THE PEOPLE.  Not WE THE STATE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about this Keyes dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you owe it to yourself to learn more about him.
> View attachment 223176
> 
> Alan Keyes - Wikipedia
> Welcome - Loyal To Liberty
> Alan Keyes on the Issues
> 
> You might not agree with everything he says, but maybe you will take serious some of his opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but again you sound like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always nice to be appreciated.
> I'll still wait for the day any democrat shows me enough "disenfranchised" voters in even a single county to change the vote let alone a state or national election.
Click to expand...

Youre welcome. Its a good sign you know youre an idiot and comfortable with it.

No one cares what you heard. The facts are that ACA was one of his campaign promises. See what happens when you are ignorant of the facts?

Barack Obama: Remarks in Hartford, Connecticut: "A Politics of Conscience"

" I have made a solemn pledge that I will sign *a universal health care bill into law* by the end of my first term as president.."
-Obama June 23 2007

No one asked you what you needed. Your claim was that he had done nothing for Black people. To no ones surprise you were wrong yet again.

If you support Keyes I doubt he holds *any* views that have merit. More than likely he is step n fetch it coonin sellout.  I wll check him out though.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> Youre welcome. Its a good sign you know youre an idiot and comfortable with it.


I try within the confines and limitations of my white privilege.



> No one cares what you heard.


I do.



> The facts are that ACA was one of his campaign promises. See what happens when you are ignorant of the facts?


Then you won't mind easily linking me to one of his videos where he actually spoke of and promised it.  I saw no mention of it in a scan of your 10,000 word link, which doesn't prove he ever actually promised it in his public campaign.  I know I'm just a dumb, white slob, but please humor me.



> No one asked you what you needed.


I did.



> If you support Keyes I doubt he holds *any* views that have merit. More than likely he is step n fetch it coonin sellout.  I wll check him out though.


I never said I supported him though I think I kinda did for a time back then.  He was out of the mainline of other conservative people.  Back then he had a lot of good ideas I liked.  I think if he would have had the chance to seriously run, he might have made a very good president, but his fatal flaw was that he lacked the charisma and stage presence of an electable person to ever get the financial backing he needed.  Unfortunately, the public is driven more by the superficiality of the cult of personality than they are the details of an astute leader with sound fiscal judgement.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome. Its a good sign you know youre an idiot and comfortable with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I try within the confines and limitations of my white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are that ACA was one of his campaign promises. See what happens when you are ignorant of the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you won't mind easily linking me to one of his videos where he actually spoke of and promised it.  I saw no mention of it in a scan of your 10,000 word link, which doesn't prove he ever actually promised it in his public campaign.  I know I'm just a dumb, white slob, but please humor me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you what you needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you support Keyes I doubt he holds *any* views that have merit. More than likely he is step n fetch it coonin sellout.  I wll check him out though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I supported him though I think I kinda did for a time back then.  He was out of the mainline of other conservative people.  Back then he had a lot of good ideas I liked.  I think if he would have had the chance to seriously run, he might have made a very good president, but his fatal flaw was that he lacked the charisma and stage presence of an electable person to ever get the financial backing he needed.  Unfortunately, the public is driven more by the superficiality of the cult of personality than they are the details of an astute leader with sound fiscal judgement.
Click to expand...

Thats great.

I know you do. I'm just saying no one cares.

Sure no problem. Is it because you had trouble reading the link I already provided or is it because you are lazy? *You cant start at the 26:30 mark* until you hear the quote I already provided you a link to.


What you asked yourself has no bearing on the point. The point was that you claimed Obama did nothing for Black people and you were proven wrong...again.

Keyes lack of charisma and or stage presence is his fault. Obama did nothing to him simply for the fact he wasnt in Obamas league.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> *You cant start at the 26:30 mark* until you hear the quote I already provided you a link to.


OK, fine.  He DID say it once to an all-liberal New England audience and they applauded him as he LIED to them, telling them by socializing healthcare, it would lower premiums.  It had the exact opposite effect.  Lowered it for a tiny few and raised it enormously for millions others.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cant start at the 26:30 mark* until you hear the quote I already provided you a link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fine.  He DID say it once to an all-liberal New England audience and they applauded him as he LIED to them, telling them by socializing healthcare, it would lower premiums.  It had the exact opposite effect.  Lowered it for a tiny few and raised it enormously for millions others.
Click to expand...

You already knew he said it long before he was elected because I gave you the link before I linked the video. Now you want to move the goal posts like a petulant child.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cant start at the 26:30 mark* until you hear the quote I already provided you a link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fine.  He DID say it once to an all-liberal New England audience and they applauded him as he LIED to them, telling them by socializing healthcare, it would lower premiums.  It had the exact opposite effect.  Lowered it for a tiny few and raised it enormously for millions others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already knew he said it long before he was elected because I gave you the link before I linked the video. Now you want to move the goal posts like a petulant child.
Click to expand...


Just really insist on claiming you really know what's in other people's minds like you really believe you can know that!  Then you can't help but act on your own assumptions with childish name calling.  Meantime, that video was the first evidence I've ever seen that he even mentioned it during his campaign at all, and all it really proves is that he MENTIONED IT, in passing, it was one sentence, said at one event.  I never saw or heard the topic come up in all the months I saw him on TV, in all the articles and interviews I read or in any of the discussions about him during his campaign!  Nor do I recall him talking about it during the McCain debates.  So whatever his stand, it does not appear it was ever a major piece of his campaigning.  But either way, it was the work of other people, the idea of other people he merely went along with and signed into law.  I bet he didn't even know what was all in it either when he signed it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would any black person in Michigan vote for this or any other Republican?
> 
> GOP Senate Candidate In Michigan Admits 'Terrible Error' For Showing Swastika In Ad | HuffPost
> 
> He's the one honest Republican who put a swastika in one of his ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on intent. Here is one in a church in Ethiopia.  Long before white people made it a symbol of hate it was a symbol of energy.
Click to expand...


Trump was right.

Was Georgia’s Election System Hacked in 2016?

Rigged elections

Georgia to be sued for purging minority voters ahead of the midterm elections

But that's not what I came here to talk about.  I came to talk about this

Georgia County Orders Elderly Black Voters Off Bus Taking Them To The Polls | HuffPost

Dozens of black senior citizens in rural Georgia were ordered off a bus bound for the polls after county officials said the event constituted prohibited “political activity.”


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


>





White people trying to tell us what's not so.


----------



## IM2

White people telling us who to learn about.



Why can't we learn more about this guy?






And why is Kaye West supposed to be so great now?

How about this guy?






Why do we need to listen to Candice Owen?

Instead of this lady?






*Who is really trying to put us on a plantation?*


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cant start at the 26:30 mark* until you hear the quote I already provided you a link to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, fine.  He DID say it once to an all-liberal New England audience and they applauded him as he LIED to them, telling them by socializing healthcare, it would lower premiums.  It had the exact opposite effect.  Lowered it for a tiny few and raised it enormously for millions others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already knew he said it long before he was elected because I gave you the link before I linked the video. Now you want to move the goal posts like a petulant child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just really insist on claiming you really know what's in other people's minds like you really believe you can know that!  Then you can't help but act on your own assumptions with childish name calling.  Meantime, that video was the first evidence I've ever seen that he even mentioned it during his campaign at all, and all it really proves is that he MENTIONED IT, in passing, it was one sentence, said at one event.  I never saw or heard the topic come up in all the months I saw him on TV, in all the articles and interviews I read or in any of the discussions about him during his campaign!  Nor do I recall him talking about it during the McCain debates.  So whatever his stand, it does not appear it was ever a major piece of his campaigning.  But either way, it was the work of other people, the idea of other people he merely went along with and signed into law.  I bet he didn't even know what was all in it either when he signed it.
Click to expand...

I really love watching white people lie. You do it so effortlessly and without any shame or guilt.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> White people telling us who to learn about.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we learn more about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why is Kaye West supposed to be so great now?
> 
> How about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we need to listen to Candice Owen?
> 
> Instead of this lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is really trying to put us on a plantation?*


*POWERFUL!!!!*


----------



## beagle9

Racist or the exploitation of racism, what cha gonna do wid'em or wid'it ?? 

You can be on here forever reading and maybe trying to get people to somehow get away from the skin color thing altogether, and better yet to focus more on character as Martin Luther King once spoke about in his speech, but people just keep on using the color of a person's skin to either beat each other down with it or they use it to get some kind of gain from it or they become an instant victim with it.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Fiscal conservatism? A hilarious joke nowadays for republicans lol


----------



## danielpalos

...having to Care how the rich get richer if it could mean the Poor get poorer.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt say I like them but I dont dislike them. I love watching Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
Click to expand...

What part of Michigan?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut he hell up with that shit white boy. Because this is not true. The problem is white boys like you who vote for this because you actually believe your punk asses are being left the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire post is in your defense except for the last part.  And it's true that you darkies and women won't show up to vote for the party that is in favor of diversity.  I pick on women more than I do blacks because you are truly a minority.  Women make up 50% of the population and they benefit most from Affirmative Action yet they vote GOP who's against it or they too don't show up.
> 
> Did you misread my post or did you just get mad at the last part?  Because it's fucking true.  White men will show up in droves this November to vote for Trump.  Hell, so will white women.  So white women will vote for Trump and you idiots won't show up because you don't think voting matters.  You think the democrats let you down. Well guess what?  You let the Democrats down in 2010, 2014 and 2018.
> 
> I will show up and vote for diversity.  I'm a white male.  Why do I do this when so many colored don't show up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me break it down to your stupid white ass. 88 percent of the blacks who voted in the 2016 election did not vote for rump. 8 percent is what he got. So blacks did not elect Trump into office. Bill Clinton got fewer black votes for both his victories.  So again blacks are not the reason why Trump became president. Your white ass is doing us no favors and we certainly don't need your defense. The problem were whites, to include you white men, who voted for Obama that switched. Get it?
> 
> We fought and died so we could vote bitch. We vote. White progressives don't vote in mid terms. That's the  problem. But regardless the party whites always look to  blame everybody else.
Click to expand...

Thats ironic, you blame whites for everything negative in the world.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an R dummy.
> 
> You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the democratic party of 1860.
Click to expand...

But you think white people are just like they were in 1860.


----------



## MaryL

Jobs?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you love Tatum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of Michigan?
Click to expand...

I live in metro Detroit but right now I’m way up north near boyne mountain. My brother has 65 acres hunting property


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Fraser was a good one. A greco roman expert meaning he was very strong up top. Yeah, I don't see our jewish friend taking you with that kind of training. I watched him in the 84 olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
Click to expand...




Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... My brother has 65 acres hunting property




Wow, really? You've never mentioned that before.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> Jobs?


...a repeal of the minimum wage and nothing but complaints about the cost of social services.


----------



## MarcATL

What jobs? How?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danielpalos

MarcATL said:


> What jobs? How?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed in our market based economy; full employment of resources.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
Click to expand...

If you were capable of having a conversation I could prove you wrong but you don’t play well with others


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... My brother has 65 acres hunting property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You've never mentioned that before.
Click to expand...

So you know I’m not lying. Little Belarus is coming over tonight. I was up north hunting that property last night and she text me “are you still up north hunting?” I didn’t hunt this morning. I got up, packed and b lined it home. Watching the lions


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
Click to expand...

Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.

You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
Click to expand...


You complain a lot


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
Click to expand...

Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.

You however are a delight to talk to.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were capable of having a conversation I could prove you wrong ...
Click to expand...



"Could"


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.........
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.........
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You could change but you won’t even try.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, take it easy there, champ. Don’t start badmouthing wrestling just because im2 is a racist douche. He was undoubtedly just a scrub hanger on anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
Click to expand...




"They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
Click to expand...


Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could change but you won’t even try.
Click to expand...



It's not my fault you're stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be racist towards blacks who stand up to white racists. It makes you look like the racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
Click to expand...

Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
Click to expand...

Trans don’t bother your daughters.

If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... My brother has 65 acres hunting property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You've never mentioned that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know I’m not lying.......
Click to expand...



Liars repeat their lies all the time.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the white racist, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.
Click to expand...


I have no version of racism. I am not a racist like you are.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could change but you won’t even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my fault you're stupid.
Click to expand...

Yes actually it is your fault. Because you can’t have a conversation I don’t take you seriously so I say stupid shit just to fuck with your sorry excuse for a life. Irish Asian wannabe weirdo.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how republicans like unkotare try to say it’s us liberal whites who defend blacks who are actually the racist whites......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no version of racism. I am not a racist like you are.
Click to expand...

Yes you are you just don’t admit it. Just cause you say you aren’t don’t mean you aren’t. Your politics say racist


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... My brother has 65 acres hunting property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You've never mentioned that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know I’m not lying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liars repeat their lies all the time.
Click to expand...

You can say that again.

Stop derailing the thread


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...... Irish Asian wannabe weirdo.




????????????????????????


Stop derailing the thread.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Racist or the exploitation of racism, what cha gonna do wid'em or wid'it ??
> 
> You can be on here forever reading and maybe trying to get people to somehow get away from the skin color thing altogether, and better yet to focus more on character as Martin Luther King once spoke about in his speech, but people just keep on using the color of a person's skin to either beat each other down with it or they use it to get some kind of gain from it or they become an instant victim with it.
> 
> It's ridiculous.



Why is it you guys keep misquoting King?

That's what is ridiculous.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no version of racism. I am not a racist like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are you just don’t admit it. Just cause you say you aren’t don’t mean you aren’t. Your politics say racist
Click to expand...


Wrong on all counts. An absurd accusation.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Jobs?


Can I give women and minorities some advice? Go into Human Resources and get your masters from a good school. My brothers company is trying to find a diversity candidate because they just lost their female vp to another company paying her double.

They keep trying to get my brother to take the job but he’s a white male and he doesn’t want it.

My point to my black brothers and sisters is go to college. Corporations are looking for diversity candidates even though affirmative action is gone companies are still committed to diversity.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no version of racism. I am not a racist like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are you just don’t admit it. Just cause you say you aren’t don’t mean you aren’t. Your politics say racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all counts, idiot.
Click to expand...

Come on! Use your words. I’m your huckleberry


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give women and minorities some advice? ....
Click to expand...



No, you can't. You are too stupid to see that as racist and misogynistic. No one of any race, gender, or faith needs any advice from a brainless buffoon like you.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist or the exploitation of racism, what cha gonna do wid'em or wid'it ??
> 
> You can be on here forever reading and maybe trying to get people to somehow get away from the skin color thing altogether, and better yet to focus more on character as Martin Luther King once spoke about in his speech, but people just keep on using the color of a person's skin to either beat each other down with it or they use it to get some kind of gain from it or they become an instant victim with it.
> 
> It's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you guys keep misquoting King?
> 
> That's what is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

I like on Blackish they talk about the other half of mlks speech they don’t talk about. I think they were kidding. It was not all koombiya


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give women and minorities some advice? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't. You are too stupid to see that as racist and misogynistic. No one of any race, gender, or faith needs any advice from a brainless buffoon like you.
Click to expand...

Ok settle down. Go back to bookaki


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have everything at your disposal that whites do. That's how people can ask that question.
> I don't have to address any of that. We have equal opportunity laws, we have empowerment zones, we have headstart, we have quotas, we have every law at our disposal. Everyone in the U.S. is equal by law. Period. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
Click to expand...

I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.

You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... My brother has 65 acres hunting property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You've never mentioned that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know I’m not lying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liars repeat their lies all the time.
Click to expand...

Lies and the lying liars who tell them. Al Franken book. Did you read it? It’s about guys like you


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They" don't. Only a few misguided racists like yourself do.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one black here who agrees with your version of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no version of racism. I am not a racist like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are you just don’t admit it. Just cause you say you aren’t don’t mean you aren’t. Your politics say racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all counts, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on! Use your words. I’m your huckleberry
Click to expand...


You are wrong. Those are words. You're a chokecherry.


----------



## Unkotare

[QUOTE="IM2 said:


> Can I give women and minorities some advice? ......



Really?



IM2 said:


> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.



Look at Bobobrainless whitesplaining for 'his' minorities.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address them because you know it hasn't ended. You know the laws aren't followed and quotas do not exist. Stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
Click to expand...


Unkotare is a waste of time.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why you’re not married....not that there is anything wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to.  Never felt financially secure until about 3 years ago.  By that point it was too late but damn I now have a lot of money.
> 
> I could tell you a million reasons.  I remember when I was a kid fearing the idea of getting a divorce and losing half my shit and ruining my life plus the lives of my kids.
> 
> It's a stupid concept.
> 
> I could never meet anyone worth getting married.  Oh I met women who I would have married but then they wouldn't marry me.  THey had looks, money and great personalities.  They could and did do much better than me.
> 
> I get sick of women fast.  I'm dating a 25 year old hot Belarusian woman right now.  I'm even getting sick of her.  I'm not ready to break up with her but I don't get excited about seeing her like I did a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She asked if she could move in.  The next day we talked and both decided that would kill the relationship.
> 
> Why did you get married?  Did you want to have kids?  Can you not stand being alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you offered me 10 Trillion or my kids. i'd take my kids.
> 
> Why did I or people in general? My wife was and is a traditional person and she wanted a family and marriage. I would have been happy just living together. In terms of kids, I like them and in general I think people tend to have kids because of fear of their own mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kids too and if I would have felt like I could afford them in my early 30's I probably would have had some.  Finances also stopped me from wanting to get married.  OR, finances stopped women from wanting to marry me.  Now they all are like WHOA who's this guy.  All these older women at church (I'm 47) are like who's the guy in the nice suit with the nice truck and pontoon boat?
> 
> LOL.  I like to throw in the pontoon boat because unkotare is extremely jealous of all the toys I have.  I paid $25,500 cash for it this summer without even blinking an eye.
> 
> Now I want to retire not have kids.  I could probably have kids now that I have $ but I got used to having money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of Michigan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in metro Detroit but right now I’m way up north near boyne mountain. My brother has 65 acres hunting property
Click to expand...

Just wondered. I was raised in Traverse City, that's where most of my kin are. I moved to Louisiana in 1973 and now in Arkansas since 1997.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lying. I didn't say I cant address them, I said I don't need to address them. You made the accusation, you need to prove your case. Logically and unbiased. I am also not going to waste my time with a whiner. Laws are followed. You just want more than others. Somehow you think you are due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
Click to expand...




Im2 is a shameless racist


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condescending, presumptuous, mindlessly ignorant, racist hypocrite leftists are generally too stupid to even take notice of what they are doing and saying. They are so sure that their every thought has been purified by the simple standard of being leftists that they feel no need for reflection or honesty about themselves. In other words, democrats are scumbag idiots. Currently and historically the worst racists of all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
Click to expand...


I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.


----------



## dave p

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
Click to expand...

No new news there!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No son, you claim that racism is over with your comments. Therefore you must prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
Click to expand...

That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.

The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.

I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.

Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever. 

And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
Click to expand...



Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself, 

but IM2 is a shameless racist.


And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
Click to expand...

I’ll see it when I believe it on you.

And I’ll listen to what you have to say. You have open honest conversations. You answer questions.

You’re not a troll neither is im2. Unkotare is just a troll.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
Click to expand...

That’s not how women’s bathrooms work dummy.


----------



## sealybobo

dave p said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new news there!
Click to expand...

Unkotare never gives any new information.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do blacks here agree with me and hate you? Oh yea that’s right there racists too.
> 
> You’re too simple to have an intellectually honest conversation. You’d rather just be a moron dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
Click to expand...


You gonna beat this guy up if someone in the restaurant tells you that he's a transgender?





No you are not.  You are worried about this guy in the ladies room


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not how women’s bathrooms work dummy.
Click to expand...


How do locker rooms work? Dummy. It is for BOTH.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna beat this guy up if someone in the restaurant tells you that he's a transgender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you are not.  You are worried about this guy in the ladies room
Click to expand...


Don't care about restaurants. Yes about bathrooms and locker rooms.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an R dummy.
> 
> You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the democratic party of 1860.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you think white people are just like they were in 1860.
Click to expand...

Most of them are.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...



No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You complain a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
Click to expand...


Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but at least you can have a conversation with me. I ask questions you answer. You ask I answer. Lots of people can’t stand stand unkotare. He’s the worst.
> 
> You however are a delight to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
Click to expand...

I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
Click to expand...


You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.


----------



## danielpalos

...lousy economics, but blame the Poor so the rich can get richer faster.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
Click to expand...

Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
Click to expand...


I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
Click to expand...

Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
Click to expand...




Kettle - pot


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kettle - pot
Click to expand...

Dripping - poo


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
Click to expand...


100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
Click to expand...

Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.  But it still stands.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did with your vile implication. They are young. They have not. Feel free to come to Boston and ping me. Bring your friends. Then face to face attack my kids and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.
Click to expand...


You don't have to delete it just don't bring our kids into our debates. Seems simple.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is not vile. I dont mess with kids and no I'm not flying to Boston just so you can never show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to delete it just don't bring our kids into our debates. Seems simple.
Click to expand...

Again I'm not the one that mentioned your kids. You did that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% guaranty you I'll show up. They are in middle school. WTF are you talking about? Are you one of those predators. You can call me whatever you like. I never attack your 4 kids. Never bring them up. Only an asshole would bring up mine. What kind of man are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to delete it just don't bring our kids into our debates. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I'm not the one that mentioned your kids. You did that.
Click to expand...



And you've mentioned yours before. Leave it at that.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids start having sex in middle school now. Why would I be a predator because I asked you if you were sure?  I didnt bring up your kids you did.  No you wouldnt show up. Thats why youre talking on the internet. Its safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to delete it just don't bring our kids into our debates. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I'm not the one that mentioned your kids. You did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you've mentioned yours before. Leave it at that.
Click to expand...

And you asked me questions about mine before. If you dont want me to question then dont question mine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% would and mine don't. Whatever, keep my kids out of it please.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. If it makes you feel better I will delete the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to delete it just don't bring our kids into our debates. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again I'm not the one that mentioned your kids. You did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you've mentioned yours before. Leave it at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you asked me questions about mine before. If you dont want me to question then dont question mine.
Click to expand...


Never. I just asked if you had kids. Left it at that. It is different debating someone who is a parent vs. someone who is not. Would you agree?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.
Click to expand...

And you are a different type of racist.  The worst kind.  A real one yet covert.  Slick.  Won't answer any questions.  Correll is slick because he answers all questions intelligently.  You answer no questions and no one gives a fuck you fly on the wall.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do trans rights trump the rights of my young daughters? Answer that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
Click to expand...

In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kettle - pot
Click to expand...

Fly meet wall


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
Click to expand...


LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.
Click to expand...


I have a Jewish friend he's a big mofo.  I wouldn't mess with him.





But that's rare.  I call you the Bear Jew.  LOL.  

Now unkotare is going to tell me this proves I'm a racist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a Jewish friend he's a big mofo.  I wouldn't mess with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's rare.  I call you the Bear Jew.  LOL.
> 
> Now unkotare is going to tell me this proves I'm a racist.
Click to expand...


You laugh but that is what my friends call me all the time. The resemblance is somewhat there. Don't know if the actual actor is a Jew.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a different type of racist.  ....
Click to expand...



Unlike you, I’m not any kind of racist. Unlike you, I put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a different type of racist.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I’m not any kind of racist. Unlike you, I put my money where my mouth is.
Click to expand...

What mouth?  You don't say shit.  You're just a fly on the wall in a room where the rest of us are having a conversation.  Occasionally you fly around and drop a little fly shit on one of us but that's about the extent of your involvement here.

The only reason everyone here doesn't agree with me 100% about you is because you are a Republican fly.  You only shit on liberals and democrats.  So the Republicans here don't have an issue with you.  But even they have admitted you don't know how to communicate.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
Click to expand...

Thanks Correll for admitting that even you on the right think unkotare is bad at explaining himself.  Basically bad at communicating.  I told him he contributes about as much as a fly on the wall who only occasionally flies around the room and shits on liberal democratic posters.  That's the only reason you guys on the right don't hate him as much as we do.  He never shits on you.  If he did and you tried to engage him you would see he does not know how to communicate.  He's like a retard.    

But even you guys admit he contributes very very little to any and every conversation.  Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a different type of racist.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I’m not any kind of racist. Unlike you, I put my money where my mouth is.
Click to expand...

What does that mean you put your money where your mouth is?  If I asked you questions that would prove you and your party (The GOP) are racist, in your policies, you wouldn't participate.  You would refuse to answer any questions.  Either you know I'm backing you into a corner or you aren't smart enough to answer.  

Now is when you pull that move where you say, "go ahead and ask me any question you like".

It doesn't work that way shit for brains.  You have to participate when the debate/conversation is happening.  Not now.  Too late for that fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, racists are racists. You and im2 just happen to be different types of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a different type of racist.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I’m not any kind of racist. Unlike you, I put my money where my mouth is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What mouth?  You don't say shit.  You're just a fly on the wall in a room where the rest of us are having a conversation.  Occasionally you fly around and drop a little fly shit on one of us but that's about the extent of your involvement here.....
Click to expand...





 Your words prove over and over that you are a filthy racist piece of shit. My actions prove that I am not. You are a profoundly stupid person, a hypocrite, and a brainless racist douche.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans don’t bother your daughters.
> 
> If a man in a wig bothers your kid in the bathroom whip his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
Click to expand...

Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.
Click to expand...

You might be bigger than me but that means nothing. I'm 6'2" 215.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my young girls seeing a man's junk. Whether he bothers them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
Click to expand...


Loser bet


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be bigger than me but that means nothing. I'm 6'2" 215.
Click to expand...


We are literally the same size down to the pound. Holy moly.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you they havent seen it already?  White girls get started early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser bet
Click to expand...

only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL --- bet with your gut. I would wage Assfaceias and I are about the same size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be bigger than me but that means nothing. I'm 6'2" 215.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are literally the same size down to the pound. Holy moly.
Click to expand...

Well there goes your size advantage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we attacking our kids now? You want to go down that path? Tell me now, Assfaceias? I will break you in half.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
Click to expand...


Neither did Fedor until he did.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt attack anyones kids. I simply asked if you knew for a fact they hadnt already seen one before.  No you wont break me in half. Youre safe on the internet where you can make that claim and get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
Click to expand...

Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
Click to expand...


Think you could beat Fedor?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly have the Ds done for blacks?
> 
> It is apparent both parties don’t give two shits about blacks, much like they  treat the rest of the population.  The exception is the ruling class.  They get whatever they want, since they have all the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than republicans. Lincoln didn't even really free blacks.  And we would be fools to  join a party full of people like you and most of these other republicans here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an R dummy.
> 
> You criticize Dishonest Abe yet you support the Ds, who during Abe’s time enslaved your ancestors. You really need to think before posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not supporting the democratic party of 1860.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you think white people are just like they were in 1860.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them are.
Click to expand...

If they were slavery would still be in existence


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> ...... I've never lost a fight.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... I've never lost a fight.
Click to expand...

Which means you have.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this corner the big angry black vs. the little jew who looks like Woody Allen.  Who should I bet on?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
Click to expand...

No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.

White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..

Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.  

P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
Click to expand...






More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite. 


Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING. 

You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
Click to expand...

That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
Click to expand...


You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
Click to expand...


Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
Click to expand...

Now youre just indulging in fatuous daydreams. You think I would just stand there and allow you to break my arm without breaking your eye socket?


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
Click to expand...

Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre just indulging in fatuous daydreams. You think I would just stand there and allow you to break my arm without breaking your eye socket?
Click to expand...


Sigh


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
Click to expand...


You know not of what you speak.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
Click to expand...

Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not good to be angry in a battle. I would always bet on Black though. Especially in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  .....
Click to expand...



I’m sure you’d “like to” ride a unicorn through a cotton candy forest too, but...


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
Click to expand...




He clearly has no idea what he’s talking about. He’s never been in a fight in his life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
Click to expand...


Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....My take down defense is beyond reproach.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
Click to expand...

You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
Click to expand...


I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  They are wild and out of control crazy.  They bump left shoulder to left shoulder or right shoulder to right shoulder until one of them decides to start swinging wildly.  I would lose if I fought a black man this way.  So I wrestle them down where they are fish like you boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
Click to expand...

Next you'll say some of your best friends are black.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser bet
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
Click to expand...

My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.  

I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
Click to expand...

Sorry not buying it.  But who knows.  I just know Asslips sounds for real.  LOL.  

Oh, and I was up north in the most remote part of the woods.  No fucking way anyone was out there.  No way.  I almost thought about snapping one off just because NO WAY anyone would be walking by.  Then a couple walked by.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you could beat Fedor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly has no idea what he’s talking about. He’s never been in a fight in his life.
Click to expand...

Neither have you other than in your kung fu fantasies.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
Click to expand...

Yeah the only type of fighters I am cautious with are wrestlers if you dont take them out quick they will eventually get you down and crawl all over you. You have to break bones on a wrestler or cause them serious pain (eyes, throat)


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I would figure out a way. Everyone has the same knees.  Chop him down to size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
Click to expand...

My wrestling buddy did MMA on a pay per view.  All the fights ended early so they aired his match that happened before the 3 main fights.  He shot in for a single leg and wouldn't let it go.  His opponent just punched him in the ear repeatedly with the hammer smash.  You know where you make a fist and strike down where your fist under the pinky is landing.  Not a real punch.  Anyways, after about 20 of those the ref stopped the fight.  What a stupid move.  It may work in wrestling but not MMA.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
Click to expand...

What does he do for a living?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does he do for a living?
Click to expand...

He says he trains cops in self defense even though he swore cops have no special training the general public doesnt have.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
Click to expand...



Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
Click to expand...




Keep riding that unicorn, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
Click to expand...


But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?

They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.  

I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this? 

"The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
Click to expand...



Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
Click to expand...


But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.

Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’d have to get to his knees. Not as easy as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
Click to expand...


Whatever. You are clueless. You don’t believe anything. I ll play your game. I dont Believe you’re black. You’re some zit faced fat white kid

Mine are


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
Click to expand...

It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.


----------



## Asclepias

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its always easy to get to peoples knees unless they are crawling on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You are clueless. You don’t believe anything. I ll play your game. I dont Believe you’re black. You’re some zit faced fat white kid
> 
> Mine are
Click to expand...

I believe a lot of things. You just messed up when you claimed cops dont have specialized training yet you expect me to believe you teach them specialized training. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
Click to expand...




That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
Click to expand...

Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.
Click to expand...



 The professional runners you see on TV are not starving, you idiot. Like all professional athletes, they monitor their diet and nutrition very carefully. They are very thin because they run every fucking day, you idiot. And, do you really think all Kenyans are skinny? Just how stupid are you?


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The professional runners you see on TV are not starving, you idiot. Like all professional athletes, they monitor their diet and nutrition very carefully. They are very thin because they run every fucking day, you idiot. And, do you really think all Kenyans are skinny? Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...

They look heavily starving to the rest of us.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The professional runners you see on TV are not starving, you idiot. Like all professional athletes, they monitor their diet and nutrition very carefully. They are very thin because they run every fucking day, you idiot. And, do you really think all Kenyans are skinny? Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look heavily starving to the rest of us.
Click to expand...




 White, Latino, Asian American marathon runners are also very thin. Just how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The professional runners you see on TV are not starving, you idiot. Like all professional athletes, they monitor their diet and nutrition very carefully. They are very thin because they run every fucking day, you idiot. And, do you really think all Kenyans are skinny? Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look heavily starving to the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White, Latino, Asian American marathon runners are also very thin. Just how fucking stupid are you?
Click to expand...

So they must have millions and millions of long distance runners in Africa. Kids too.


----------



## Rosy

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Ask Alveda King who voted for Trump


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
Click to expand...


I'll agree with that.  Does Unkotare disagree with you?  Probably.  But he's not a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know not of what you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You are clueless. You don’t believe anything. I ll play your game. I dont Believe you’re black. You’re some zit faced fat white kid
> 
> Mine are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe a lot of things. You just messed up when you claimed cops dont have specialized training yet you expect me to believe you teach them specialized training. Does that make sense to you?
Click to expand...

My cop buddy learned things like how to chop at the neck.  He did it to me just playing around and I couldn't breath for a second.  Someone does that to you at the beginning of the fight the fight is over.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You are clueless. You don’t believe anything. I ll play your game. I dont Believe you’re black. You’re some zit faced fat white kid
> 
> Mine are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe a lot of things. You just messed up when you claimed cops dont have specialized training yet you expect me to believe you teach them specialized training. Does that make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cop buddy learned things like how to chop at the neck.  He did it to me just playing around and I couldn't breath for a second.  Someone does that to you at the beginning of the fight the fight is over.
Click to expand...

Yep. I discovered that one on accident in a big fight when I was in the military. I accidentally hit someone in the wind pipe and he dropped like a sack of potatoes.  Been using it every since.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
Click to expand...


So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?  

Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.

But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.

Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that.  Does Unkotare disagree with you?  Probably.  But he's not a racist.
Click to expand...

Unk is usually drunk so I dont engage with him much.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely untrue and an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying that starving Africans are good at running, like the ultra skinny Kenyans, isn't racist, it's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The professional runners you see on TV are not starving, you idiot. Like all professional athletes, they monitor their diet and nutrition very carefully. They are very thin because they run every fucking day, you idiot. And, do you really think all Kenyans are skinny? Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...

Never seen a fat kenyan


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that.  Does Unkotare disagree with you?  Probably.  But he's not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is usually drunk so I dont engage with him much.
Click to expand...

Unk is a punk and beating him intellectually is so easy it's a slam dunk.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
Click to expand...

I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?
Click to expand...

Us Greeks think we are superior in every way too.  Unkotare worships asians.  No different except for he's Irish.  Why would an Irish punk worship Asians?  Check out all the threads he has started.  Dude has a serious asian fetish.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that.  Does Unkotare disagree with you?  Probably.  But he's not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is usually drunk so I dont engage with him much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unk is a punk and beating him intellectually is so easy it's a slam dunk.
Click to expand...

see I wasnt even trying to rhyme when I made that statement, Didnt even notice until you made this post.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?
Click to expand...

Maybe you are a racist.  LOL.  Nothing wrong with thinking your race, nationality or religion is the best.  We all do it.  

But if whites who think whites are superior are racist, I guess you are a racist for thinking the opposite.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s offensive, you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you are a racist.  LOL.  Nothing wrong with thinking your race, nationality or religion is the best.  We all do it.
> 
> But if whites who think whites are superior are racist, I guess you are a racist for thinking the opposite.
Click to expand...

Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress.  We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Stick to the subject of this thread. IF you can't, then stay out.*


----------



## Unkotare

Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's true!  It's also true they aren't that naturally gifted in wrestling or swimming.
> 
> Why else do blacks dominate track and field but this guy has all the swimming golds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you are a racist.  LOL.  Nothing wrong with thinking your race, nationality or religion is the best.  We all do it.
> 
> But if whites who think whites are superior are racist, I guess you are a racist for thinking the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress.  We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.
Click to expand...

It’s true and simple evolution. You’ve stayed physical when we got soft fat and lazy. Then we even intentionally bred blacks down south to be bigger. Sure we kept several generations of blacks back intellectually but that doesn’t stop the next generations, if given equal opportunity, to be just as smart or smarter. Better? The best? You blacks have a strong argument.

Us Greeks do too. Even the Asians. Not the Irish so much. They are like the white bastards of history. Australians too. They’re Europe’s castaways.

I think aryan whites are the lowest common denominators. They were just better at war and they took over the smarter more peaceful humans


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.


So tell Corporate America to do a better job at diversity. Seriously minorities and women are way too under represented in this country.

We are way too diverse to be this un diverse in the boardroom you dumb mother fucker.

And no I’m not suggesting passing laws that force un diverse corporations into becoming diverse. I’m actually glad to see corporations are far more progressive than republicans on this. They’re actually trying to go more diverse. Not enough though. Not even close. And until you acknowledge that fact and are willing to discuss it, you’re just a stubborn con who has nothing to offer blacks. 

Who knows what you think about the lack of diversity in corporate. America. Do you think it’s women and blacks fault? Seems that’s what you believe. And do you think the corporations who admit a lack of diversity is a problem and due to bias’ are wrong? You disagree with all those corporations? You think it’s ok 9 out of 10 are white men? Then you offer women and blacks nothing mr republican racist. This is why you’re the racist.

Oh and both ice this is a Irish male. No shit he likes the status quo


----------



## katsteve2012

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> only if you were betting against me. I've never lost a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
Click to expand...


5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More racist stupidity from Bobobrainless the idiotic hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Many of the best wrestlers in the country and the world are black. Bobobrainless knows as much about wrestling as he does about politics or any other subject... NOTHING.
> 
> You want to see a real racist? There it is ^^^^, Bobobrainless the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said blacks who haven't been trained.  I grew up in an all black neighborhood.  Black people don't know how to fight.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even for you that was a remarkably stupid thing to say.[/QUOTE
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend thinks he has the best defense against a takedown.  He doesn't realize that if my plan A doesn't work, next comes plan b then if that don't work C then D and eventually I got you.
> 
> I was the best at Greco Roman wrestling.  I only wrestled my 10th, 11th and 12th grade year of highschool and got a partial ride to Eastern Michigan University.  I practiced with olympic gold medalist Steve Fraser.  Once you wrestle a guy like that wrestling a schlub like unkotare is like wrestling a baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep riding that unicorn, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is also my opinion that they are incredibly gifted at basketball and boxing.  Is that offensive?
> 
> They are also the best wide receivers.  White people love to watch Gronk play because it's rare for a great receiver to be white.
> 
> I'm not the only Greek to think this stuff.  Remember this?
> 
> "The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way, because of his high thighs and big thighs that goes up into his back, and they can jump higher and run faster because of their bigger thighs and he's bred to be the better athlete because this goes back all the way to the Civil War when during the slave trade...the slave owner would breed his big black to his big woman so that he could have a big black kid."
Click to expand...



Jimmy "The Greek". 

Fucked up his career with that statement.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



I think I will be able to drop the mic after this post.  Ready? 

It all comes down to this.  This country is a very diverse country.  If that is true, and it is, then our executive boardrooms need to be more diverse.  Right now it's like 9 out of 10 executives is a white man.  This brings me to the question of what do republicans have to offer blacks?  The answer is NOTHING.  You see, right now companies understand they need to be more diverse.  They understand it so much that they have signed a diversity pledge to become more diverse.  I have shown you all this pledge in the past but I'll link it again.

The Pledge

After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge?  If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity.  There is bias here.  If not, what are Republicans saying?  Are they saying the status quo is just because white men are smarter and better at business?  This should be unacceptable to minorities and women. 

How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide?  None of you.  You think this is hogwash.  You think the status quo is ok and not racist.  This is why Unkotare is a racist.  He wouldn't sign this pledge. 

Deleted Personal attack


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace

If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing.  And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom.  Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people.  Ben Carson for example.  He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse.  He would probably equate it to slavery.  LOL.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.


From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.

Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
Click to expand...

Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.  

Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.

Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
Click to expand...


Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?

Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote

The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.
> 
> Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.
> 
> Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.
Click to expand...

Do you also believe revenue and Spending don't have to correlate?  

Structural unemployment happens.  What you want is the help those who already have money, at the expense of those who don't.  We can't afford to subsidize low wage jobs; they have to clear the cost of social services.  It is an economic reason for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.  The right wing merely appeals to ignorance of macroeconomics with their microeconomic special pleading.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
Click to expand...

A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.
> 
> Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.
> 
> Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you also believe revenue and Spending don't have to correlate?
> 
> Structural unemployment happens.  What you want is the help those who already have money, at the expense of those who don't.  We can't afford to subsidize low wage jobs; they have to clear the cost of social services.  It is an economic reason for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.  The right wing merely appeals to ignorance of macroeconomics with their microeconomic special pleading.
Click to expand...

I understand now.  In other words companies like Walmart shouldn't be allowed to pay such a low wage that their employees are getting foodstamps from the government.  I agree.

And the government is the ultimate referee.  Maybe they make a different minimum wage for a company like Walmart than they do for a small business.  Or, no tax breaks for any company paying so low that their employees qualify for welfare.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
Click to expand...


They already give unemployment insurance if you are unemployed.  In MI it used to be 6 months but then the GOP governor cut it to 5 months during the Great Recession when it was hard to find work.  What a dick huh?

But I think you mean pay all the people who aren't working.  Sorry, it's just the dumbest thing I've ever heard and I'm a liberal.  You are encouraging slackers.  The people who won't get off their lazy asses will never get off if they are paid to stay home indefinitely.  

If you can't convince me a liberal, forget about it.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
Click to expand...


Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.
> 
> Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.
> 
> Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you also believe revenue and Spending don't have to correlate?
> 
> Structural unemployment happens.  What you want is the help those who already have money, at the expense of those who don't.  We can't afford to subsidize low wage jobs; they have to clear the cost of social services.  It is an economic reason for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.  The right wing merely appeals to ignorance of macroeconomics with their microeconomic special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand now.  In other words companies like Walmart shouldn't be allowed to pay such a low wage that their employees are getting foodstamps from the government.  I agree.
> 
> And the government is the ultimate referee.  Maybe they make a different minimum wage for a company like Walmart than they do for a small business.  Or, no tax breaks for any company paying so low that their employees qualify for welfare.
Click to expand...

Higher paid labor also pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  Public policy should engender a positive multiplier effect to provide and promote the general welfare.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.
> 
> Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.
> 
> Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you also believe revenue and Spending don't have to correlate?
> 
> Structural unemployment happens.  What you want is the help those who already have money, at the expense of those who don't.  We can't afford to subsidize low wage jobs; they have to clear the cost of social services.  It is an economic reason for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.  The right wing merely appeals to ignorance of macroeconomics with their microeconomic special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand now.  In other words companies like Walmart shouldn't be allowed to pay such a low wage that their employees are getting foodstamps from the government.  I agree.
> 
> And the government is the ultimate referee.  Maybe they make a different minimum wage for a company like Walmart than they do for a small business.  Or, no tax breaks for any company paying so low that their employees qualify for welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher paid labor also pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  Public policy should engender a positive multiplier effect to provide and promote the general welfare.
Click to expand...

Just ask any small business owner who's not seeing the Trump Bump.  My dry cleaner is seeing it.  She supported Trump because of his talk but she's not seeing people coming in with dry cleaning like they used to.  Now people are still tight with their money.  Consumer confidence might be up but not that much.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's kind of impossible.  Consider the small mom and pop who needs a little help but can't afford to pay a person a wage that can support a family.  They need high school kids, drop outs, guys with GED's, stay at home moms who want to work part time.
> 
> Same for Walmart.  Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income?  I wouldn't mind that.  I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million.  That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now.  That would be perfect!  And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.
> 
> Trump keeps talking about kicking illegals out so wages will go up.  Well, we are pretty close to zero unemployment and wages aren't going up like they should be.  Companies like Walmart should be forced to pay $25 hr or they won't be able to find anyone to work for them.  But that's not happening.  Instead companies like Walmart are still able to pay $15 hr.  That ain't making America great again.  My dad graduated high school and went to work for Ford for $15 hr back in the 1970's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you also believe revenue and Spending don't have to correlate?
> 
> Structural unemployment happens.  What you want is the help those who already have money, at the expense of those who don't.  We can't afford to subsidize low wage jobs; they have to clear the cost of social services.  It is an economic reason for a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage.  The right wing merely appeals to ignorance of macroeconomics with their microeconomic special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand now.  In other words companies like Walmart shouldn't be allowed to pay such a low wage that their employees are getting foodstamps from the government.  I agree.
> 
> And the government is the ultimate referee.  Maybe they make a different minimum wage for a company like Walmart than they do for a small business.  Or, no tax breaks for any company paying so low that their employees qualify for welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher paid labor also pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  Public policy should engender a positive multiplier effect to provide and promote the general welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ask any small business owner who's not seeing the Trump Bump.  My dry cleaner is seeing it.  She supported Trump because of his talk but she's not seeing people coming in with dry cleaning like they used to.  Now people are still tight with their money.  Consumer confidence might be up but not that much.
Click to expand...

We have State, Boards of Equalization to help capitalists get equalized.  We know which direction we need to improve our economy; upgrading infrastructure should be a priority since it should provide more cost effective access to goods and services. Higher paid labor can also pay more in payroll taxes, and create more demand for goods and services.

Sure, Labor will be more expensive; but more people will also have more money to spend and ensure liquidity in our markets.  A niche will probably, always exist for Convenience.  There are no Easy stores, yet.


----------



## Unkotare

More rock-solid leftist logic: “Well, my brother’s cousin’s roommate’s hairdresser’s dry cleaner hasn’t seen more business, so that indicates the state of the national economy without question.” 

Fucking idiots


----------



## Unkotare

The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
Click to expand...


What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing.  And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom.  Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people.  Ben Carson for example.  He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse.  He would probably equate it to slavery.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Ben Carson grew up in the projects. Now he wants to raise rent in the projects. The punk is a sellout.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opportunity is a better offer than dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
Click to expand...

That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.

P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.  

So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.  

So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.

But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.

How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.

I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.



I asked you a question bitch.  You are always saying to me, "what's your question" when I say you don't answer any questions.  Well, here is one of the many questions I have asked you.

It all comes down to this. This country is a very diverse country. If that is true, and it is, then our executive boardrooms need to be more diverse. Right now it's like 9 out of 10 executives is a white man. This brings me to the question of what do republicans have to offer blacks? The answer is NOTHING. You see, right now companies understand they need to be more diverse. They understand it so much that they have signed a diversity pledge to become more diverse. I have shown you all this pledge in the past but I'll link it again.

The Pledge

After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge? If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity. There is bias here. If not, what are Republicans saying? Are they saying the status quo is just because white men are smarter and better at business? This should be unacceptable to minorities and women. 

How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide? None of you. You think this is hogwash. You think the status quo is ok and not racist. This is why Unkotare is a racist. He wouldn't sign this pledge.  As a white racist man who hates women I can see why


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.



We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.  

The Pledge

In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.

175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion

If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.

This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.  

Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont apply your lack of knowledge to everyone else. Knees are the best place to take someone, anyone down and keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convo over. I can tell that you do not understand this. You forget that I do this for a living. Taking out knees is a myth. Very difficult. Hence you don’t ever see it in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I never believed you did this for a living. Your stance on this just confirms it. Taking out the knees is only a myth if you dont know what you are doing. I'm not talking talking MMA. I'm talking street fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You are clueless. You don’t believe anything. I ll play your game. I dont Believe you’re black. You’re some zit faced fat white kid
> 
> Mine are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe a lot of things. You just messed up when you claimed cops dont have specialized training yet you expect me to believe you teach them specialized training. Does that make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cop buddy learned things like how to chop at the neck.  He did it to me just playing around and I couldn't breath for a second.  Someone does that to you at the beginning of the fight the fight is over.
Click to expand...


Ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

katsteve2012 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did Fedor until he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
Click to expand...


Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one left wing perspective, if Capitalists can Only make it on Cheap Labor, why should they be subsidized to succeed in our First World, economy.
> 
> Let's end, "cheap labor dependency" in our First World Economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
Click to expand...


My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.

Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
Click to expand...


I think I said all I have to say.  If Republicans are opposed to diversity programs then that is all the proof I need that Republicans are racists.  

And this is how fucked up white Republican racists like unkotare are.  They will now try to convince us that the CEO's who signed the diversity pledge are actually the racists.

Do you see how fucked up their logic is?  

And it's not like they are even trying to listen to us because if they were intellectually honest they would of course admit that signing the diversity pledge is of course the right thing to do.

But they can't admit any of this because then it would expose their positions as being racist.  They are against Affirmative Action.  That is racist and they don't even see it.  When 9 out of 10 bosses is a white male, and they don't see anything wrong with that, then what is that saying to women and minorities?  It's saying they like the status quo and they don't think you are capable of filling those jobs.  Or it's your fault that there aren't more of you in the executive bathrooms.  Not their fault.

So that's all you have to ask a Republican from now on if they try to suggest they aren't the racists.  Ask them if they would sign a diversity pledge and do everything they can to fill more executive positions with minorities and women.

They wouldn't and that's why they offer black people less than nothing.  Because when they fight programs like affirmative action they are actually making you take a step backward.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also who's fault is it that the masses aren't making shit?
> 
> Bernie Sanders said poor people don't vote
> 
> The poor are doing it to themselves.  They have no political voice because they don't vote.  Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
Click to expand...


I still can't get over unkotare's retarded reply when I asked him if he would sign the diversity pledge.  He couldn't respond so instead he went on a rant saying this crazy shit:

The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.

Unkotare, you are truly a loser who can't have a normal conversation.  You must be a fucking HORRIBLE teacher.  Typical public school teacher in a poor school district.  They got some washed up wrestler with a bad attitude to babysit a bunch of HUD kids.  He thinks he's not a racist because of the job but we know he didn't choose to work in that area code.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well somebody gotta get me. My guess is that it will be a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.
Click to expand...

I joke that today I would fight anyone.....for about a minute and then I would need to finish the fight from my chair.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but here comes a racist comment from me the local area racist liberal.  Black people just aren't tough.  They have absolutely no ground game.  I'm not talking about black guys who've been trained.  I'm talking about your average big black guy on the street.  They simply don't know how to wrestle so they are easy to manhandle.
> 
> White guys who don't know how to wrestle seem to still know how to fight on the ground.  But black people are only good on their feet boxing.  I would never box you.  I would take you down and ground and pound you..
> 
> Now, after saying all that.  The first person I'd like to pound is unkotare.  You would be the last person I'd want to fight.  Why?  Because I like and agree with you most always.  I have respect for you.
> 
> P.S.  It's like saying blacks can't swim.  Sure some can but most can't wrestle or swim worth a damn.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I joke that today I would fight anyone.....for about a minute and then I would need to finish the fight from my chair.
Click to expand...


I feel the same. Plus fights cause lawsuits.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
Click to expand...


As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance. 

We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.

You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still can't get over unkotare's retarded reply when I asked him if he would sign the diversity pledge.  He couldn't respond so instead he went on a rant saying this crazy shit:
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> Unkotare, you are truly a loser who can't have a normal conversation.  You must be a fucking HORRIBLE teacher.  Typical public school teacher in a poor school district.  They got some washed up wrestler with a bad attitude to babysit a bunch of HUD kids.  He thinks he's not a racist because of the job but we know he didn't choose to work in that area code.
Click to expand...


That school district had to be hard up for teachers.


----------



## danielpalos

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing.  And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom.  Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people.  Ben Carson for example.  He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse.  He would probably equate it to slavery.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ben Carson grew up in the projects. Now he wants to raise rent in the projects. The punk is a sellout.
Click to expand...

he should not blame the Poor for their poor lifestyle choices, while Actually being Poor.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I said all I have to say.  If Republicans are opposed to diversity programs then that is all the proof I need that Republicans are racists.
> 
> And this is how fucked up white Republican racists like unkotare are.  They will now try to convince us that the CEO's who signed the diversity pledge are actually the racists.
> 
> Do you see how fucked up their logic is?
> 
> And it's not like they are even trying to listen to us because if they were intellectually honest they would of course admit that signing the diversity pledge is of course the right thing to do.
> 
> But they can't admit any of this because then it would expose their positions as being racist.  They are against Affirmative Action.  That is racist and they don't even see it.  When 9 out of 10 bosses is a white male, and they don't see anything wrong with that, then what is that saying to women and minorities?  It's saying they like the status quo and they don't think you are capable of filling those jobs.  Or it's your fault that there aren't more of you in the executive bathrooms.  Not their fault.
> 
> So that's all you have to ask a Republican from now on if they try to suggest they aren't the racists.  Ask them if they would sign a diversity pledge and do everything they can to fill more executive positions with minorities and women.
> 
> They wouldn't and that's why they offer black people less than nothing.  Because when they fight programs like affirmative action they are actually making you take a step backward.
Click to expand...


There is no need for me to ask a question when I already know the answer. Maybe you just figured this out, but I knew this about 40 years ago.


----------



## danielpalos

...plenty of right wing propaganda.


----------



## Unkotare

Block-headed democrat simpletons cannot think beyond colors as if people were a box of their fat-grip crayons.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage and unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I said all I have to say.  If Republicans are opposed to diversity programs then that is all the proof I need that Republicans are racists.
> 
> And this is how fucked up white Republican racists like unkotare are.  They will now try to convince us that the CEO's who signed the diversity pledge are actually the racists.
> 
> Do you see how fucked up their logic is?
> 
> And it's not like they are even trying to listen to us because if they were intellectually honest they would of course admit that signing the diversity pledge is of course the right thing to do.
> 
> But they can't admit any of this because then it would expose their positions as being racist.  They are against Affirmative Action.  That is racist and they don't even see it.  When 9 out of 10 bosses is a white male, and they don't see anything wrong with that, then what is that saying to women and minorities?  It's saying they like the status quo and they don't think you are capable of filling those jobs.  Or it's your fault that there aren't more of you in the executive bathrooms.  Not their fault.
> 
> So that's all you have to ask a Republican from now on if they try to suggest they aren't the racists.  Ask them if they would sign a diversity pledge and do everything they can to fill more executive positions with minorities and women.
> 
> They wouldn't and that's why they offer black people less than nothing.  Because when they fight programs like affirmative action they are actually making you take a step backward.
Click to expand...







Idiot democrats on this thread would have been right at home during the Cultural Revolution. Sign the little red book or be subjected to a “self-criticism session” by an angry mob in the streets backed up by armed PLA soldiers.

What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bad mistake to make. The sport of wrestling was first practiced in Africa. There are a lot of Black guys just walking the street that I would never want to get on the ground with. My motto is to always always assume someone can wrestle. My take down defense is beyond reproach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I joke that today I would fight anyone.....for about a minute and then I would need to finish the fight from my chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Plus fights cause lawsuits.
Click to expand...

I got in a fight about 10 years ago.  I'm a short fat old man now.  I was in my late 30's and I was out of shape then too and I'll admit the shorts and matching soccer top were too tight.  Looking back, I was just asking for 20 something year olds to make fun of me.  Anyways, long story short is 3 20 somethings were making fun of me in the mall parking lot.  I told the biggest one who was BIG, "that's really funny but one day you're going to fuck with the wrong guy and get your ass kicked".  He laughed and came at me.  Within 30 seconds I had him on the ground knocked out and I was choking him with his own shirt.  He was coming at me so I had the right to defend myself under stand your ground laws.  But the cop didn't know that was a new law so I got arrested.  $1000 later the case was thrown out. 

I'll never fight again.  I have nothing to win and everything to lose.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
Click to expand...

Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.

I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you. 

And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?

The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.

A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.

I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.

I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember in 2003 when we gave blacks reparations?  Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I said all I have to say.  If Republicans are opposed to diversity programs then that is all the proof I need that Republicans are racists.
> 
> And this is how fucked up white Republican racists like unkotare are.  They will now try to convince us that the CEO's who signed the diversity pledge are actually the racists.
> 
> Do you see how fucked up their logic is?
> 
> And it's not like they are even trying to listen to us because if they were intellectually honest they would of course admit that signing the diversity pledge is of course the right thing to do.
> 
> But they can't admit any of this because then it would expose their positions as being racist.  They are against Affirmative Action.  That is racist and they don't even see it.  When 9 out of 10 bosses is a white male, and they don't see anything wrong with that, then what is that saying to women and minorities?  It's saying they like the status quo and they don't think you are capable of filling those jobs.  Or it's your fault that there aren't more of you in the executive bathrooms.  Not their fault.
> 
> So that's all you have to ask a Republican from now on if they try to suggest they aren't the racists.  Ask them if they would sign a diversity pledge and do everything they can to fill more executive positions with minorities and women.
> 
> They wouldn't and that's why they offer black people less than nothing.  Because when they fight programs like affirmative action they are actually making you take a step backward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot democrats on this thread would have been right at home during the Cultural Revolution. Sign the little red book or be subjected to a “self-criticism session” by an angry mob in the streets backed up by armed PLA soldiers.
> 
> What a fucking disgrace.
Click to expand...

And idiot Racist Republicans like you would have been right at home at Klan rallies.  

Red or Green pill neo.  Which one?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Block-headed democrat simpletons cannot think beyond colors as if people were a box of their fat-grip crayons.


I like it how you don't reply to anyone because then you don't have to answer any of our questions.  So you just chime in with this usual blather of nonsense.  

So again how come you won't answer my question?  Would you sign a diversity pledge if you were a CEO?  Would you be committed to making sure your employees are as diverse as this country is?  Or would you just stick with the status quote where 9 out of 10 of your VP's are always white males?

Why don't you tell us why you think 9 out of 10 VP's in this country are white males.  Do you think it's because white males are smarter than women and blacks?  Do you think bias plays a role?  Because lots of CEO's understand bias is why so few blacks and women make it up to the executive level.  And those companies are going to go above and beyond to find diversity candidates.

I understand that scares white men like yourself but don't worry.  You're doing a woman's job now and you are in a union so you have job security.  You'll be fine.  Thank a liberal you dumb cont.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Block-headed democrat simpletons cannot think beyond colors as if people were a box of their fat-grip crayons.



And you can't answer a simple question. 

The Pledge

After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge? If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity in corporate America. There is bias here. Many companies admit it today.  If you deny this, what are you suggesting that white men are smarter and better at business than women and blacks?   

How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide? None of you.  This is why you offer blacks nothing.  Signing this pledge is the LEAST you could do.   

See, first a company has to give a guy a shot at an entry level positions.  Some companies will do this but they won't promote the minority, even if he or she is good.  This a lot of times is because of bias.  So a lot of companies may hire black people but they don't promote them.  So it's not enough for Walmart to tell me half their employees are black.  If none of the black employees are managers, what's going on there?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be able to drop the mic after this post.  Ready?
> 
> It all comes down to this.  This country is a very diverse country.  If that is true, and it is, then our executive boardrooms need to be more diverse.  Right now it's like 9 out of 10 executives is a white man.  This brings me to the question of what do republicans have to offer blacks?  The answer is NOTHING.  You see, right now companies understand they need to be more diverse.  They understand it so much that they have signed a diversity pledge to become more diverse.  I have shown you all this pledge in the past but I'll link it again.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge?  If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity.  There is bias here.  If not, what are Republicans saying?  Are they saying the status quo is just because white men are smarter and better at business?  This should be unacceptable to minorities and women.
> 
> How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide?  None of you.  You think this is hogwash.  You think the status quo is ok and not racist.  This is why Unkotare is a racist.  He wouldn't sign this pledge.
> 
> Deleted Personal attack
Click to expand...

The pledge is an ignorant one. Identity politics is a failed ideology that keeps making regret all over this country. One's gender or color doesn't indicate what so ever the character that lay within a person.

How many times in the past have status quoes or diversification led to regret ??

The only thing any company or society should ever look at is a person's character. The same goes for the poor, where as the character of the person who is poor needs to be evaluated. Not everyone who is poor is somehow these poor victim's by someone else's actions put upon them. Some people if poor might be victim's of their own making, and if they haven't changed then it best to stay clear else they might drown you with them by standing on your drowning body while they climb you for air.

Never should companies or people assume that because a person is black, white, female, male,  that somehow the person would be a win, win situation for anything without assessing the person's character 1st.

Martin Luther King knew this, and so should anyone with the slightest bit of common sense to be present in their lives.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reparations did we get in 2003? As I am black, I'd damn sure like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke from the Dave Chappelle show.
> 
> P.S.  Notice Unkotare didn't respond to my posts?  I absolutely demonstrated why Republicans offer nothing to blacks and he refused to address the points I made.  Republicans don't think it's a problem that 9 out of 10 executives in corporate America are white men.  They don't see the need for a diversity pledge.  This is proof Republicansa are only the party for rich white men.
> 
> So, any black who votes Republican is either a rich person who doesn't care about the black community or they are ignorantly voting in favor of the status quo that says it's black people's fault that they are under represented in corporate America.
> 
> So Republicans do not offer blacks economic opportunities.  It's only liberal corporations who are TRYING to become more diverse.  Even they aren't as diverse as they should be and they admit it.  At least they are trying and understand that bias and prejudice for centuries is why blacks and women are far too under represented in corporate America especially in the executive level.
> 
> But instead of having a good conversation on this Unkotare responded to me this:  The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> How do you have a conversation with a moron like this?  The answer is you don't.
> 
> I don't reply to him for him to see what I wrote.  I write to him so that other more intelligent people will see what I'm saying to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad sealybobo.  I apologize.
> 
> Unkotare is a idiot.  A racist piece of trash who lies about being non racist. He's a joke and a waste of time. No you don't have a conversation with such a moron.  Therefore I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I said all I have to say.  If Republicans are opposed to diversity programs then that is all the proof I need that Republicans are racists.
> 
> And this is how fucked up white Republican racists like unkotare are.  They will now try to convince us that the CEO's who signed the diversity pledge are actually the racists.
> 
> Do you see how fucked up their logic is?
> 
> And it's not like they are even trying to listen to us because if they were intellectually honest they would of course admit that signing the diversity pledge is of course the right thing to do.
> 
> But they can't admit any of this because then it would expose their positions as being racist.  They are against Affirmative Action.  That is racist and they don't even see it.  When 9 out of 10 bosses is a white male, and they don't see anything wrong with that, then what is that saying to women and minorities?  It's saying they like the status quo and they don't think you are capable of filling those jobs.  Or it's your fault that there aren't more of you in the executive bathrooms.  Not their fault.
> 
> So that's all you have to ask a Republican from now on if they try to suggest they aren't the racists.  Ask them if they would sign a diversity pledge and do everything they can to fill more executive positions with minorities and women.
> 
> They wouldn't and that's why they offer black people less than nothing.  Because when they fight programs like affirmative action they are actually making you take a step backward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot democrats on this thread would have been right at home during the Cultural Revolution. Sign the little red book or be subjected to a “self-criticism session” by an angry mob in the streets backed up by armed PLA soldiers.
> 
> What a fucking disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And idiot Racist Republicans like you would have been right at home at Klan rallies.
> 
> Red or Green pill neo.  Which one?
Click to expand...

I thought you pledged to become a republican or you became a republican ??  Did you lie ??


----------



## koshergrl

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I joke that today I would fight anyone.....for about a minute and then I would need to finish the fight from my chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Plus fights cause lawsuits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got in a fight about 10 years ago.  I'm a short fat old man now.  I was in my late 30's and I was out of shape then too and I'll admit the shorts and matching soccer top were too tight.  Looking back, I was just asking for 20 something year olds to make fun of me.  Anyways, long story short is 3 20 somethings were making fun of me in the mall parking lot.  I told the biggest one who was BIG, "that's really funny but one day you're going to fuck with the wrong guy and get your ass kicked".  He laughed and came at me.  Within 30 seconds I had him on the ground knocked out and I was choking him with his own shirt.  He was coming at me so I had the right to defend myself under stand your ground laws.  But the cop didn't know that was a new law so I got arrested.  $1000 later the case was thrown out.
> 
> I'll never fight again.  I have nothing to win and everything to lose.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares if you get your ass kicked, boob.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I would bet $1 zillion dollars that I would snap your arm in less than five minutes. Not that I would but I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes is a very long time in a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lifetime. Id make him suffer for 4 of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I joke that today I would fight anyone.....for about a minute and then I would need to finish the fight from my chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Plus fights cause lawsuits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got in a fight about 10 years ago.  I'm a short fat old man now.  I was in my late 30's and I was out of shape then too and I'll admit the shorts and matching soccer top were too tight.  Looking back, I was just asking for 20 something year olds to make fun of me.  Anyways, long story short is 3 20 somethings were making fun of me in the mall parking lot.  I told the biggest one who was BIG, "that's really funny but one day you're going to fuck with the wrong guy and get your ass kicked".  He laughed and came at me.  Within 30 seconds I had him on the ground knocked out and I was choking him with his own shirt.  He was coming at me so I had the right to defend myself under stand your ground laws.  But the cop didn't know that was a new law so I got arrested.  $1000 later the case was thrown out.
> 
> I'll never fight again.  I have nothing to win and everything to lose.
Click to expand...





This one time at band camp...


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress. We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.



Jews


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Same for Walmart. Are you suggesting every employee at Walmart should be making enough that they could raise a family on that income? I wouldn't mind that. I wouldn't mind it if the Walton's only made $65 million dollars profit last year instead of the $130 million they made and instead gave all their employees that other $65 million. That would mean every Walmart employee makes about $30K more than they do now. That would be perfect! And the Walton's would still make $65 million dollars profit.



That's a joke.

How many people are employed by Walmart?  Let me help you.  TWO MILLION.  TWO MILLION!

$65,000,000 / 2,000,000 = $32.50  That's THIRTY-TWO DOLLARS AND FIFTY CENTS.  That is over a full year.  That's sixty-five cents a week.   

I take it that arithmetic was not your strong subject.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing. And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom. Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people. Ben Carson for example. He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse. He would probably equate it to slavery. LOL.



Specifically, why should anyone OFFER blacks anything?

Are you saying that blacks are inferior to all other races and therefore need should be given something?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Ben Carson grew up in the projects. Now he wants to raise rent in the projects. The punk is a sellout.



According to you then, blacks are inferior to whites and can't make it without help.  Really?


----------



## Unkotare

Leftists love stupid, ultimately meaningless attempts at controlling people. This is the party that brought you slavery and a bloody civil war to maintain it, after all. 

Anyone waving a “pledge” in your face should have it shoved right straight up their ass.


----------



## danielpalos

...rhetoric to go along with their propaganda.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be able to drop the mic after this post.  Ready?
> 
> It all comes down to this.  This country is a very diverse country.  If that is true, and it is, then our executive boardrooms need to be more diverse.  Right now it's like 9 out of 10 executives is a white man.  This brings me to the question of what do republicans have to offer blacks?  The answer is NOTHING.  You see, right now companies understand they need to be more diverse.  They understand it so much that they have signed a diversity pledge to become more diverse.  I have shown you all this pledge in the past but I'll link it again.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge?  If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity.  There is bias here.  If not, what are Republicans saying?  Are they saying the status quo is just because white men are smarter and better at business?  This should be unacceptable to minorities and women.
> 
> How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide?  None of you.  You think this is hogwash.  You think the status quo is ok and not racist.  This is why Unkotare is a racist.  He wouldn't sign this pledge.
> 
> Deleted Personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pledge is an ignorant one. Identity politics is a failed ideology that keeps making regret all over this country. One's gender or color doesn't indicate what so ever the character that lay within a person.
> 
> How many times in the past have status quoes or diversification led to regret ??
> 
> The only thing any company or society should ever look at is a person's character. The same goes for the poor, where as the character of the person who is poor needs to be evaluated. Not everyone who is poor is somehow these poor victim's by someone else's actions put upon them. Some people if poor might be victim's of their own making, and if they haven't changed then it best to stay clear else they might drown you with them by standing on your drowning body while they climb you for air.
> 
> Never should companies or people assume that because a person is black, white, female, male,  that somehow the person would be a win, win situation for anything without assessing the person's character 1st.
> 
> Martin Luther King knew this, and so should anyone with the slightest bit of common sense to be present in their lives.
Click to expand...


What these companies are acknowledging is that bias exists out there. That’s what’s leading to all white men getting all the executive jobs. So they are going through training their hiring managers that this bias indeed exists either intentionally or subconsciously. 

So they are going out of their way to promote minorities and women and guess what? They’re proving you wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

But this d


Unkotare said:


> Leftists love stupid, ultimately meaningless attempts at controlling people. This is the party that brought you slavery and a bloody civil war to maintain it, after all.
> 
> Anyone waving a “pledge” in your face should have it shoved right straight up their ass.


diversity pledge is and has and will be working out for so many minorities and women and ultimately our society.

See black people, this is the kind of shit I’m talking about. While you say us liberal whites have let you down, remember it’s liberal CEOs and bods that are pushing for diversity. So over time it won’t be 9 out of 10 white male vps it will be 5 and the other five will be either minorities or women. Don’t ever forget we did this shit for you. If not in 100 years it would still be 9 out of 10. 

White men need to admit something’s wrong when all the CEOs and vps and bods are all white men. 

This is why minorities and women should not vote republican. They love the status quo that benefits white men only. Oh sure they’ll say they don’t have bias but the proofs in the puddin


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> ...rhetoric to go along with their propaganda.


I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing. And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom. Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people. Ben Carson for example. He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse. He would probably equate it to slavery. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, why should anyone OFFER blacks anything?
> 
> Are you saying that blacks are inferior to all other races and therefore need should be given something?
Click to expand...

They shouldn’t be victims of your white male bias towards anyone who isn’t a white male. The evidence is there isn’t enough diversity in Corporate America. At least 175 CEOs signed the pledge.

If you look at many American companies you’ll see there is no diversity. Zero. Not right for such a diverse nation. 

Let me guess you’re a white male or married to one


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> See black people, this is the kind of shit I’m talking about......




Better listen carefully "black people." Some white leftist douche is gonna whitesplain something for ya. What a lucky break for you "black people" that a white leftist douche has deigned to look down upon you from above and grant you his superior wisdom. Pretentious, idiotic fucking douchebags like this are the enemy of all Americans regardless of color.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.



What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress. We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews
Click to expand...

Nope. There were some germans, french, and some good ole inbred white boys right here in the US that have admitted this.

"Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "*that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! *Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "
-Constantine de Volney


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
Click to expand...

If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.

See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> See black people, this is the kind of shit I’m talking about......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better listen carefully "black people." Some white leftist douche is gonna whitesplain something for ya. What a lucky break for you "black people" that a white leftist douche has deigned to look down upon you from above and grant you his superior wisdom. Pretentious, idiotic fucking douchebags like this are the enemy of all Americans regardless of color.
Click to expand...


Well at least I talk.  What do you think?  If you told us it would expose you for being the one who looks down on them.  

It must be you who feels superior to blacks.  Yesterday I said corporations are and should be signing a diversity pledge.  That pledge admits that white bias is holding blacks and women back from the economic opportunities that are available to us white men.  I'm not looking down on them.  I'm admitting that us white men who are in the positions of power are not hiring blacks and the ones we do, we don't promote.

You argue with me which means you must think that the reason 9 out of 10 executives are white men is because women and minorities don't deserve and/or are not qualified.

So I'm not talking down to blacks.  I'm talking down to you.  I'm calling you out.  I'm not whitesplaining anything other than how you and your party are a bunch of racists.

And I got you to admit it yesterday.  You would NOT sign the diversity pledge.  You would look around your all white company and say "nothing wrong here".

And this diversity pledge, is a great example of what us white liberals have done for black people.  Without us the only blacks in your company would be in the mail room or janitors.  And women!  Don't get me started.  

I'll malesplain to women who vote Republican too then.  They don't realize what us liberals have done for them either.  They've only made the gains they made in business because of affirmative action.  I'm sure you were against that too right?  Well women probably feel like the Democratic party let them down too.  No it didn't.  They didn't show up for midterms just like blacks didn't or they voted for Trump because they fell for his bullshit too about him draining the swamp.  Boy are Americans stupid.  Blacks, women and you unkotare.  Especially you.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
Click to expand...


White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents

*White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents*

*You American people are all so stupid.  I'm sure you idiots would ask what have us liberals done for women too right?  *

*I wouldn't even know where to begin with what have we done for women an minorities.  If it weren't for us there would be no this*

*

*


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
Click to expand...

Lets see.  What have we done for blacks?  I can tell you this.  Watch any black comedian from before Obama became president.  Not one black person in America ever believed that a black person could become POTUS.  How did it happen?  It certainly didn't happy by YOU mother fuckers voting for a black person.  That's for god damn sure.  So what have we done for black people you ask?


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents
> 
> *White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents*
> 
> *You American people are all so stupid.  I'm sure you idiots would ask what have us liberals done for women too right?  *
> 
> *I wouldn't even know where to begin with what have we done for women an minorities.  If it weren't for us there would be no this*
> 
> *
> 
> *
Click to expand...

unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed is more equal; who couldn't save up for school or learn how to invest to beat their minimum wage on their own initiative, eventually?


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents
> 
> *White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents*
> 
> *You American people are all so stupid.  I'm sure you idiots would ask what have us liberals done for women too right?  *
> 
> *I wouldn't even know where to begin with what have we done for women an minorities.  If it weren't for us there would be no this*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed is more equal; who couldn't save up for school or learn how to invest to beat their minimum wage on their own initiative, eventually?
Click to expand...

You’re asking who couldn’t and I’m asking who wouldn’t? Lots wouldnt


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents
> 
> *White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents*
> 
> *You American people are all so stupid.  I'm sure you idiots would ask what have us liberals done for women too right?  *
> 
> *I wouldn't even know where to begin with what have we done for women an minorities.  If it weren't for us there would be no this*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed is more equal; who couldn't save up for school or learn how to invest to beat their minimum wage on their own initiative, eventually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re asking who couldn’t and I’m asking who wouldn’t? Lots wouldnt
Click to expand...

they could get a job instead.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
Click to expand...


Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.

Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?

Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
Click to expand...


And you know what?  Screw you guys.  LOL.  As soon as the GOP stop being racist you guys are going to jump right back to being Republicans again.  Black people in general are very conservative people.  So why do I even bother?   

When you say 88% of blacks voted for Clinton, that's 88% of the blacks that voted.  I'm talking about the ones that didn't show up.  They allowed whites to put Trump into office.

And you know what really?  I don't even mind Trump.  I mind him having a Republican congress and senate.  A Democratic Senate would have only allowed his good ideas through, not all the bad ones.  There would have been checks and balances.  He wouldn't have got that Supreme Court douche bag seated.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?  

P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> See black people, this is the kind of shit I’m talking about......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better listen carefully "black people." Some white leftist douche is gonna whitesplain something for ya. What a lucky break for you "black people" that a white leftist douche has deigned to look down upon you from above and grant you his superior wisdom. Pretentious, idiotic fucking douchebags like this are the enemy of all Americans regardless of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It must be you who feels superior to blacks.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, idiot.
Click to expand...

You forgot to address all this:  

Yesterday I said corporations are and should be signing a diversity pledge. That pledge admits that white bias is holding blacks and women back from the economic opportunities that are available to us white men.  FACT 

I'm not looking down on them. FACT  I'm admitting that us white men who are in the positions of power are not hiring blacks and the ones we do, we don't promote.  FACT.

you must think that the reason 9 out of 10 executives are white men is because women and minorities don't deserve and/or are not qualified.

I'm calling you out. I'm not whitesplaining anything other than how you and your party are a bunch of racists.

And I got you to admit it yesterday. You would NOT sign the diversity pledge. You would look around your all white company and say "nothing wrong here".

And this diversity pledge, is a great example of what us white liberals have done for black people. Without us the only blacks in your company would be in the mail room or janitors. And women! Don't get me started. 

I'll malesplain to women who vote Republican too then. They don't realize what us liberals have done for them either. They've only made the gains they made in business because of affirmative action. I'm sure you were against that too right? Well women probably feel like the Democratic party let them down too. No it didn't. They didn't show up for midterms just like blacks didn't or they voted for Trump because they fell for his bullshit too about him draining the swamp. Boy are Americans stupid. Blacks, women and you unkotare. Especially you.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress. We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. There were some germans, french, and some good ole inbred white boys right here in the US that have admitted this.
> 
> "Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "*that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! *Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "
> -Constantine de Volney
Click to expand...


Jews


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
Click to expand...


Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.



Not surprising, you too need an education.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
Click to expand...

Yea but those were liberals back then and back then the Democrats were the conservatives.  You know that right?

Funny how it was you Republicans who beat the south and freed the slaves but today it is you who fight to fly your confederate flags and keep up the statues of that liberal democrat robert e lee.  Can you explain this?

I always wonder when Republicans say what you just said, do you realize how stupid you sound suggesting that it was people like you, modern day Republicans, who freed the slaves.  That's utter nonsense and you should know better.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
Click to expand...


Lets see how Republicans are acting today, not in the 1960's ok?

Take for example the race for governor in Florida.  A white Republican vs a black Democratic candidate

DeSantis has been dogged by accusations of racism for months. In August, he told voters not to “monkey this up” by voting for Gillum. The phrase was interpreted as a racist dog-whistle, but DeSantis ― who has a history of spreading racist and Islamophobic conspiracy theories ― insisted he said it innocently. 

During Wednesday’s debate, DeSantis got visibly angry when he was questioned about earlier speaking engagements at racially charged far-right conferences and accepting campaign contributions from a donor who’d called former President Barack Obama a N WORD on Twitter.

Gillum, who has served as the mayor of Tallahassee since 2014, has been targeted in two extremely racist robocalls during his campaign. The most recent went out on Tuesday and featured an actor using an exaggerated minstrel dialect, saying: “Well hello there. I is the Negro Andrew Gillum, and I be asking you to make me governor of this here state of Florida.”


----------



## xyz

According to this article, they have a lot to offer blacks:
Man arrested after black GOP volunteer threatened at polling place, called N-word

Nothing that wouldn't be offered one or two hundred years ago though.


----------



## sealybobo

xyz said:


> According to this article, they have a lot to offer blacks:
> Man arrested after black GOP volunteer threatened at polling place, called N-word
> 
> Nothing that wouldn't be offered one or two hundred years ago though.


Exactly what I've been saying.  If you read my posts from the last few days I've been trying to remind women that the GOP offers them nothing as well.  I read this part of the story and it reminded me of what I wrote earlier:

....the polling place has experienced similar issues in the past few days. Shaheen said that volunteers, specifically female GOP volunteers and African-Americans, had been targeted.

“The fact that I had to step in between a voter and a female Republican volunteer to keep her from feeling verbally threatened and harassed was just unconscionable,” he said.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know what?  Screw you guys.  LOL.  As soon as the GOP stop being racist you guys are going to jump right back to being Republicans again.  Black people in general are very conservative people.  So why do I even bother?
> 
> When you say 88% of blacks voted for Clinton, that's 88% of the blacks that voted.  I'm talking about the ones that didn't show up.  They allowed whites to put Trump into office.
> 
> And you know what really?  I don't even mind Trump.  I mind him having a Republican congress and senate.  A Democratic Senate would have only allowed his good ideas through, not all the bad ones.  There would have been checks and balances.  He wouldn't have got that Supreme Court douche bag seated.
Click to expand...


I don't see the republican party turning non racist. For if the republican party gets it's way, I don't see any blacks dumb enough to join the party that gutted civil rights. You are talking about blacks who didn't show up but you are not talking about voter suppression, and the numbers of whites who voted Obama and switched to Trump are larger numbers than the number of blacks you are trying to blame. I was the RURAL white vote that gave Trump the victory. Small all white towns and counites in 3 states where over 200,000 people were purged from the voting rolls.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
Click to expand...


I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this article, they have a lot to offer blacks:
> Man arrested after black GOP volunteer threatened at polling place, called N-word
> 
> Nothing that wouldn't be offered one or two hundred years ago though.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying.  If you read my posts from the last few days I've been trying to remind women that the GOP offers them nothing as well.  I read this part of the story and it reminded me of what I wrote earlier:
> 
> ....the polling place has experienced similar issues in the past few days. Shaheen said that volunteers, specifically female GOP volunteers and African-Americans, had been targeted.
> 
> “The fact that I had to step in between a voter and a female Republican volunteer to keep her from feeling verbally threatened and harassed was just unconscionable,” he said.
Click to expand...


We know what the GOP has to offer. What you fail to understand is democrats don't offer much more.


----------



## danielpalos

...a Republican doctrine with no crime, drug, or terror clauses; but, the right wing prefers to cut social services for the Poor, anyway.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
Click to expand...


You republicans and your disingenuous lying has grown old. Sealy busted your asses when he said what he did about your support for confederate monuments and symbols.


----------



## danielpalos

...no public policies to increase our minimum wage to "entice first worlders" to come over not just, cheap labor from the less developed world.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
Click to expand...

I’m upper middle class but only because

1. I have no kids.

2. I paid off my cheap condo

3. I will get at $200k-$500k when my dad dies assuming the healthcare giants don’t take all his money when he dies. He worked for a union company ford. Thank a liberal.

4. I got lucky and found a company that values my skills.

5. My parents were amazing

6. I’m a white male. 

7. Republicans haven’t sabotaged social security and Medicare yet. If they do then I’m squarely middle class


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans and your disingenuous lying has grown old. Sealy busted your asses when he said what he did about your support for confederate monuments and symbols.
Click to expand...

You can be sure of one thing. I’m 100% honest. I’m a white male who can’t just go along with these white male lying racists just because I’m a white male.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Correll for admitting that even you on the right think unkotare is bad at explaining himself.  Basically bad at communicating.  I told him he contributes about as much as a fly on the wall who only occasionally flies around the room and shits on liberal democratic posters.  That's the only reason you guys on the right don't hate him as much as we do.  He never shits on you.  If he did and you tried to engage him you would see he does not know how to communicate.  He's like a retard.
> 
> But even you guys admit he contributes very very little to any and every conversation.  Thanks for admitting that.
Click to expand...



He has often accused me of being a racist, and been utterly unable to explain why. 

But IM2 really is a shameless racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Correll for admitting that even you on the right think unkotare is bad at explaining himself.  Basically bad at communicating.  I told him he contributes about as much as a fly on the wall who only occasionally flies around the room and shits on liberal democratic posters.  That's the only reason you guys on the right don't hate him as much as we do.  He never shits on you.  If he did and you tried to engage him you would see he does not know how to communicate.  He's like a retard.
> 
> But even you guys admit he contributes very very little to any and every conversation.  Thanks for admitting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has often accused me of being a racist, and been utterly unable to explain why.
> 
> But IM2 really is a shameless racist.
Click to expand...

Your parties policies negatively affect poor and middle class people of all colors. So I’ll give you it’s not necessarily racism. 

I can see how being a have can make a weak minded person turn into a conservative especially if that person is happy with their station in life. They don’t want to change the status quo even if it is fucked up. I just can’t intellectually be dishonest about right and wrong. 

There’s probably so much you agree with us on but can’t get yourself to meet us half way or give an inch. It’s tactics. We do it too.


----------



## danielpalos

...a preference for Government solutions to foreign problems, while proclaiming Capitalism Matters in public venues.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Correll for admitting that even you on the right think unkotare is bad at explaining himself.  Basically bad at communicating.  I told him he contributes about as much as a fly on the wall who only occasionally flies around the room and shits on liberal democratic posters.  That's the only reason you guys on the right don't hate him as much as we do.  He never shits on you.  If he did and you tried to engage him you would see he does not know how to communicate.  He's like a retard.
> 
> But even you guys admit he contributes very very little to any and every conversation.  Thanks for admitting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has often accused me of being a racist, and been utterly unable to explain why.
> 
> But IM2 really is a shameless racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your parties policies negatively affect poor and middle class people of all colors. So I’ll give you it’s not necessarily racism.
> 
> I can see how being a have can make a weak minded person turn into a conservative especially if that person is happy with their station in life. They don’t want to change the status quo even if it is fucked up. I just can’t intellectually be dishonest about right and wrong.
> 
> There’s probably so much you agree with us on but can’t get yourself to meet us half way or give an inch. It’s tactics. We do it too.
Click to expand...



If that was true, you wouldn't defend IM2.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off I am not your son. I couldn’t possibly come from someone as openly racist an ignorant as you. The burden of proof is on the accuser ( you ). Your talking points are hallow, rife with bias and ignorant drivel. You always post a bold statement but never delve into what the statements actually mean. You’re a whiny little racist punk that thinks they are owed something. You aren’t. The playing field is level, deal with it. If you want to help your race, teach them to make something of themselves, stop having babies like rabbits, aspire to greatness and realize that they are the answer to their fate. Until you do that, you are a detriment to your race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...




That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.


----------



## danielpalos

...Government solutions not Capital solutions.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.

Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> The only blacks and liberals who are not racists are the ones who don’t talk about the racism coming from your side. Got it.
> 
> I have to infer since you never whitesplain anything.
> 
> Unkotare is a shameful racist. That’s why he won’t whitesplain himself ever.
> 
> And you are a waste of time other than bring me and im2 closer together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is pretty bad at explaining himself,
> 
> but IM2 is a shameless racist.
> 
> 
> And I'm a white guy that has defended several blacks, generally from liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Correll for admitting that even you on the right think unkotare is bad at explaining himself.  Basically bad at communicating.  I told him he contributes about as much as a fly on the wall who only occasionally flies around the room and shits on liberal democratic posters.  That's the only reason you guys on the right don't hate him as much as we do.  He never shits on you.  If he did and you tried to engage him you would see he does not know how to communicate.  He's like a retard.
> 
> But even you guys admit he contributes very very little to any and every conversation.  Thanks for admitting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He has often accused me of being a racist, and been utterly unable to explain why.
> 
> But IM2 really is a shameless racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your parties policies negatively affect poor and middle class people of all colors. So I’ll give you it’s not necessarily racism.
> 
> I can see how being a have can make a weak minded person turn into a conservative especially if that person is happy with their station in life. They don’t want to change the status quo even if it is fucked up. I just can’t intellectually be dishonest about right and wrong.
> 
> There’s probably so much you agree with us on but can’t get yourself to meet us half way or give an inch. It’s tactics. We do it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you wouldn't defend IM2.
Click to expand...

True. But I don’t always agree or defend him. Just when he’s right


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't listen to a member of the race who has received the most handouts in US history trying to tell me what I need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
Click to expand...

The diversity pledge says they do need to be protected from white male bias and privilege


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to do all this unkotare.  All we are asking is that corporations sign this pledge.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> In June 2017 175 CEO's have signed this pledge.  I'm sure by now it's much higher than that.
> 
> 175 CEOs Join Forces For Diversity and Inclusion
> 
> If Republicans won't sign this pledge, and they won't, then they offer blacks nothing.  You offer blacks the status quo.  If Blacks like the status quo, then they should vote Republican.  You think the status quo is fine.  Most blacks do not.  I think I'm safe speaking for blacks here.
> 
> This is why blacks need to stop crying that the Democrats have let them down.  We have never stopped fighting for them.  Black people forget we implemented affirmative action and then they don't show up to vote for us, next thing you know Republicans are doing away with affirmative action.
> 
> Hell women benefited most from AA and half those stupid bitches vote Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
Click to expand...

Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.

He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is


----------



## sealybobo

I speak for unkotare sometimes and sometimes I speak for blacks. Lol


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
Click to expand...


No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players.  It was simply a ploy to make more money.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
Click to expand...


Don't lower yourself to compare you with Unkotare. Me and you are having the honest discussion that needs to be had.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I AM black I will speak for blacks in this instance.
> 
> We owe white democrats nothing, and you white democrats need to erase the attitude that we do. Or blacks will leave the party because your attitude would be no different than republicans. MLK and other black leaders forced Johnsons hand. You forget that.
> 
> You also need to understand that since the 1960's, democrats have done very little for blacks. When AA was signed democrats opposed it. Now we know the parties switched, so let's not use the republican book of lies as democrats. So having said that focus on white progressives who don't vote during mid terms instead of blaming blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m upper middle class but only because
> 
> 1. I have no kids.
> 
> 2. I paid off my cheap condo
> 
> 3. I will get at $200k-$500k when my dad dies assuming the healthcare giants don’t take all his money when he dies. He worked for a union company ford. Thank a liberal.
> 
> 4. I got lucky and found a company that values my skills.
> 
> 5. My parents were amazing
> 
> 6. I’m a white male.
> 
> 7. Republicans haven’t sabotaged social security and Medicare yet. If they do then I’m squarely middle class
Click to expand...


Fair enough.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why such a diverse country votes for the white male party. Maybe it’s their stupid white wives that are the key to their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans and your disingenuous lying has grown old. Sealy busted your asses when he said what he did about your support for confederate monuments and symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sure of one thing. I’m 100% honest. I’m a white male who can’t just go along with these white male lying racists just because I’m a white male.
Click to expand...


I know that and appreciate it. No one said the conversation we need to have is going to be easy and always nice. But we are having it and that's a good thing. The lies are what I can't stand.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m searching to see if unkotare has posted one thoughtful post or does he just attack in an attempt to derail the conversation. This way you can’t explain to him how and why his positions or party is in fact racist.
> 
> You can’t argue with someone who gives you nothin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
Click to expand...


If there had been no negro leagues whites would not have let blacks play. And who's to say the white leagues were actually the major leagues. They just paid more  money. And really considering what black players endured, liberal republicans of that time have little to be bragging about.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.



Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
Click to expand...


Fool, the quota the major leagues had was 100 percent white before Robinson..


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool, the quota the major leagues had was 100 percent white before Robinson..
Click to expand...



And a businessman wanting to make money blew it up, that was him point.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Fool, the quota the major leagues had was 100 percent white before Robinson..



Duhhhh, really who knew?

That was the point of my post.  Please look back to the post to which I responded.

Must be rough on your family and friends.  You go around filled with so much hate, anger, and vitriol it must ooze out of every pore.  Please pass on my sympathies to them.


----------



## beagle9

It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time. 

That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.

It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.

Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.

Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.
Click to expand...

And you're saying in affect that everything would be "dominated by blacks" ?  Yes you are.........


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.
Click to expand...

yeah....sure....how are ya @ billards then?


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.



It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.


----------



## deanrd

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?

They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.

How much more racist can you get?

Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.


----------



## Correll

deanrd said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
Click to expand...

Coming from a black racist you are just hilarious. The mind is a terrible thing to waste, now get help.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're saying in affect that everything would be "dominated by blacks" ?  Yes you are.........
Click to expand...

Thats correct. This is the very reason whites make/made laws to hold Black people back. You understand this truth instinctively.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
Click to expand...



Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
Click to expand...

No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
Click to expand...



You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
Click to expand...

Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
Click to expand...



You leftards turn everything partisan. 


NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.



How soon you forget.  Or, do you relish living on your little raft as you drift down DENILE river?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a really old debunked claim. The publicist long ago said they made a mistake putting that on the bio. How fucking stupid do you have to be to keep bringing up the same debunked claims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
Click to expand...

You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that there was real reason to question it.
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
Click to expand...



Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're saying in affect that everything would be "dominated by blacks" ?  Yes you are.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. This is the very reason whites make/made laws to hold Black people back. You understand this truth instinctively.
Click to expand...


Quit whining, this is 2018.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players. It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you stepped up and agree on how it happened.  Capitalism.  No quotas, no laws, no regulations.  "We" can make money by going against tradition and feelings by hiring a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately sports is pretty much the only area where whites make it a somewhat level playing field. If they made everything like that they know every other profession would look like the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're saying in affect that everything would be "dominated by blacks" ?  Yes you are.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. This is the very reason whites make/made laws to hold Black people back. You understand this truth instinctively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, this is 2018.
Click to expand...

How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. Once he is declared as a candidate he is vetted. Anyone retarded enough to question this is just ignorant of the process. Once his publicist cleared up the comment you idiots continued to exhibit your ignorance and still do to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
Click to expand...

You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.


----------



## deanrd

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh please. Obama’s editor apologized for publishing that by mistake. Give it up.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.



No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!


----------



## Markle

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please. Obama’s editor apologized for publishing that by mistake. Give it up.
Click to expand...


A MISTAKE?  How then did they just "happen" to come up with Kenya, where Obama has close relatives, Indonesia, where he lived and Hawaii where he also lived.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...

Cool. So now you admit that racism still exists. Excellent! And 99% of all the hiring managers in America are bias white males.

Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration but the number whatever it is is too high.

But you wouldn’t have your company sign the diversity pledge. Ok but let’s see how diverse your company is in ten years. And you can say those minorities and women were given an unfair advantage but how can you when 9 out of 10 executives and board members are all white men?

You believe racism still exists but that the bias and discrimination isn’t holding blacks back? Explain.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players.  It was simply a ploy to make more money.
Click to expand...

And win.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...So now you admit that racism still exists. ...
Click to expand...



I never claimed the contrary, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Democrats done for the black race other than to convince them that they cannot get ahead on their own, they're not good enough and they need to depend on the plantation (government)?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t know then you don’t want to know.
> 
> See that black kid in your kids school? See that black working in your department? See that black neighbor? That was us. If not for us you guys would have never allowed any of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, my good friend.  Some actual research on your part would serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans and your disingenuous lying has grown old. Sealy busted your asses when he said what he did about your support for confederate monuments and symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sure of one thing. I’m 100% honest. I’m a white male who can’t just go along with these white male lying racists just because I’m a white male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that and appreciate it. No one said the conversation we need to have is going to be easy and always nice. But we are having it and that's a good thing. The lies are what I can't stand.
Click to expand...

Unkotare is a coward. He refuses to tell us what he thinks. He will tell us we are wrong but not why or what he thinks. Seriously, what a coward. It’s a republican tactic. Don’t answer direct questions instead change the subject. Attack the person personally. 

Howard stern got a republican caller to tell him to stop being political. Stop saying New York pays more than it gets from the federal government and Alabama takes more than it pays. He didn’t say Howard was wrong, he just wanted him to stop beating a dead horse.

So then facts don’t matter. For some reason that fact shouldn’t matter when republicans say they hate the federal government. So what we should do is cut them off. Then they can thank their governors and senators for ending their free ride. 

Anyways, until unkotare is willing to answer some questions that would prove him wrong, we win. We are right.

You don’t get to tell us it’s us who are wrong or the racists if you can’t say why or answer direct questions.

Unkotare you coward pussy fish


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players.  It was simply a ploy to make more money.
Click to expand...


Yea true but still it was probably a progressive thinking guy don’t you think?

It certainly wasn’t anyone who wanted segregation. You know what I mean. A guy who wouldn’t want whites to even compete with blacks. You can say it was just for money but it took a white willing to give a black the opportunity.

I’ve heard stories about how guys like frank sanatra and Hugh Hefner stood up for blacks and it wasn’t for money. Don’t discount the fact us liberals stood up and defended you. It was us who told that one guy in the 1980s who kept using the N word that it wasn’t cool anymore. We have come a long way because we stood up for you guys.

We haven’t done enough though I’ll agree. We are not there yet.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there had been no negro leagues whites would not have let blacks play. And who's to say the white leagues were actually the major leagues. They just paid more  money. And really considering what black players endured, liberal republicans of that time have little to be bragging about.
Click to expand...

That’s why I say us liberals didn’t do enough. It’s like today with trump. What can us liberals do? Most of the poor people who agree with us don’t vote and a lot of the white ones actually vote for trump. 

Racism is a wedge issue republicans use to woo over poor whites.

Today they’re convinced we are the racists and we are trying to take the power away from the white man. And we are. We are too diverse to be run by all white guys.

But will liberals, women and minorities and poor people take back our government? I don’t think so. I think the republicans are energized and have been duped into trumpanomics. We will all pay down the road. Then republicans will blame democrats


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Cool. So now you admit that racism still exists. Excellent! And 99% of all the hiring managers in America are bias white males.
> 
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration but the number whatever it is is too high.
> 
> But you wouldn’t have your company sign the diversity pledge. Ok but let’s see how diverse your company is in ten years. And you can say those minorities and women were given an unfair advantage but how can you when 9 out of 10 executives and board members are all white men?
> 
> You believe racism still exists but that the bias and discrimination isn’t holding blacks back? Explain.



So you do not believe in the job going to the most qualified individual.  Why is that?


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
Click to expand...


*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there had been no negro leagues whites would not have let blacks play. And who's to say the white leagues were actually the major leagues. They just paid more  money. And really considering what black players endured, liberal republicans of that time have little to be bragging about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I say us liberals didn’t do enough. It’s like today with trump. What can us liberals do? Most of the poor people who agree with us don’t vote and a lot of the white ones actually vote for trump.
> 
> Racism is a wedge issue republicans use to woo over poor whites.
> 
> Today they’re convinced we are the racists and we are trying to take the power away from the white man. And we are. We are too diverse to be run by all white guys.
> 
> But will liberals, women and minorities and poor people take back our government? I don’t think so. I think the republicans are energized and have been duped into trumpanomics. We will all pay down the road. Then republicans will blame democrats
Click to expand...


I hope not.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a black racist you are just hilarious. The mind is a terrible thing to waste, now get help.
Click to expand...


STFU and post a quote of a racist comment I have said.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon you forget.  Or, do you relish living on your little raft as you drift down DENILE river?
Click to expand...


What am I supposed to be forgetting?  That the dixiecrats of the past are now conservative republicans? Or:

_“The lily-white movement was an all-white faction of the __Republican Party__ in the Southern United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It battled and usually defeated the biracial element called the __Black-and-tan faction__._


_During __Reconstruction__, following the __U.S. Civil War__, black leaders in Texas and around the country gained increasing influence in the Republican Party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative whites attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the __Democratic Party__. The effort was largely successful in eliminating African-American influence in the Republican Party leading to black voters predominantly migrating to the Democratic Party for much of the 20th century._


_The term lily-white movement was coined by __Texas Republican__ leader __Norris Wright Cuney__, who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party.__[1]__ The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century,__[2]__ including through the administration of __Herbert Hoover__. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.”_


_ “This movement is largely credited with driving blacks out of the Republican party during the early 20th century, setting the stage for their eventual support of the Democrats.”_

Or:

Rutherford Hayes agreed to end reconstruction as part of a deal to make him president. Called the Compromise of 1877.

The *Compromise of 1877* was an informal, unwritten deal that settled the intensely disputed 1876 U.S. presidential election. It resulted in the United States federal government pulling the last troops out of the South, and formally ended the Reconstruction Era. Through the Compromise, Republican Rutherford B. Hayes was awarded the White House over Democrat Samuel J. Tilden on the understanding that Hayes would remove the federal troops whose support was essential for the survival of Republican state governments in South Carolina, Florida and Louisiana. The compromise involved Democrats who controlled the House of Representatives allowing the decision of the Electoral Commission to take effect. The outgoing president, *Republican **Ulysses S. Grant**, removed the soldiers from Florida.* As president, Hayes removed the remaining troops from South Carolina and Louisiana. As soon as the troops left, many white Republicans also left, and the "Redeemer" Democrats took control. They already dominated other state governments in the South. What was exactly agreed is somewhat contested as the documentation is insufficient. 

Black Republicans felt betrayed as they lost power and were subject to discrimination and harassment to suppress their voting. By 1905 most black men were effectively disenfranchised by state legislatures in every southern state. 

*Terms of compromise*
The compromise essentially stated that Southern Democrats would acknowledge Hayes as president, but only on the understanding that Republicans would meet certain demands. The following elements are generally said to be the points of the compromise: 


The removal of all U.S. military forces from the former Confederate states. At the time, U.S. troops remained in only Louisiana, South Carolina, and Florida, but the Compromise completed their withdrawal from the region.
The appointment of at least one Southern Democrat to Hayes' cabinet. (David M. Key of Tennessee was appointed as Postmaster General.)
The construction of another transcontinental railroad using the Texas and Pacific in the South (this had been part of the "Scott Plan," proposed by Thomas A. Scott of the Pennsylvania Railroad; he had initiated negotiations resulting in the final compromise).
Legislation to help industrialize the South and restore its economy following Reconstruction and the Civil War.
*The right to deal with blacks without northern interference.*
In exchange, Democrats would accept the Republican Hayes as president by not employing the filibuster during the joint session of Congress needed to confirm the election.

Compromise of 1877 - Wikipedia

Really, you need to quit. It should be apparent to you at this point. I know a lot more about this than you and so realize your weak attempt to use that disingenuous argument is futile.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. So now you admit that racism still exists. Excellent! And 99% of all the hiring managers in America are bias white males.
> 
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration but the number whatever it is is too high.
> 
> But you wouldn’t have your company sign the diversity pledge. Ok but let’s see how diverse your company is in ten years. And you can say those minorities and women were given an unfair advantage but how can you when 9 out of 10 executives and board members are all white men?
> 
> You believe racism still exists but that the bias and discrimination isn’t holding blacks back? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you do not believe in the job going to the most qualified individual.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

See? Don’t address any of my points and try to control the subject and change the conversation to what you want to talk about.

So you think the best are getting the jobs when 9 out of ten executives is a white male and white males are doing the hiring? Let me guess you’re a white guy or married to one or one is your daddy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
Click to expand...

My ass has said more than your mouth ever has.

If we did things your way in 100 years we would still have the same percentage of white men in the executive and board rooms. What would you say to all the blacks and women in 100 years why white men dominate such a diverse nation. You saying we are better than the rest? Or would you admit bias and favoritism played a role?

If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 is a shameless racist
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players.  It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And win.
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but insults. Can’t address the main point? Boy you’re dumb
Click to expand...



What do you think the main point is, racist hypocrite?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ......
> 
> If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.



Talk is cheap. Your talk is worthless.

If I need someone to speak for me I'll find someone more intelligent than you. Say, a dried lump of donkey shit for example. You lie, misrepresent, and spread leftist hypocrisy then then beg our resident black racists to accept you into their bed like the brainless whore you are. They will play you for the useful idiot you are for as long as it suits them. Meanwhile, I will actually live my life in a manner that demonstrates my values much more clearly than your bullshit lies do yours, closet boat-boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I thought. To you any white guy who defends blacks is a racist and so are the black people we defend.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of pathetic, pandering, presumptuous, pretentious bullshit isn’t “defending” anyone. It’s an arrogant, insidious form of racism. No one needs the likes of you to “defend” them. Americans are quite capable of defending themselves without the ‘help’ of a doucheclown like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. Im2 said that blacks fought for what they have today. No liberal white gave them nothing. I disagree. I don’t recall Jackie Robinson fighting to get into Major League Baseball. A white liberal owner gave him the job because it was the right thing to do.
> 
> Back then democrats didn’t allow blacks to play with whites. Us liberal republicans made it happen. Of course today we would have been republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Everyone knew the Negro league had the best players. Jackie Robinson got a contract because he was good. However since he was an ex soldier and college educated they picked him over some other more talented players.  It was simply a ploy to make more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but insults. Can’t address the main point? Boy you’re dumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the main point is, racist hypocrite?
Click to expand...

You don’t have the right to ask questions. You’ve ans


IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon you forget.  Or, do you relish living on your little raft as you drift down DENILE river?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be forgetting?  That the dixiecrats of the past are now conservative republicans? Or:
> 
> _“The lily-white movement was an all-white faction of the __Republican Party__ in the Southern United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It battled and usually defeated the biracial element called the __Black-and-tan faction__._
> 
> 
> _During __Reconstruction__, following the __U.S. Civil War__, black leaders in Texas and around the country gained increasing influence in the Republican Party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative whites attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the __Democratic Party__. The effort was largely successful in eliminating African-American influence in the Republican Party leading to black voters predominantly migrating to the Democratic Party for much of the 20th century._
> 
> 
> _The term lily-white movement was coined by __Texas Republican__ leader __Norris Wright Cuney__, who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party.__[1]__ The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century,__[2]__ including through the administration of __Herbert Hoover__. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.”_
> 
> 
> _ “This movement is largely credited with driving blacks out of the Republican party during the early 20th century, setting the stage for their eventual support of the Democrats.”_
> 
> Or:
> 
> Rutherford Hayes agreed to end reconstruction as part of a deal to make him president. Called the Compromise of 1877.
> 
> The *Compromise of 1877* was an informal, unwritten deal that settled the intensely disputed 1876 U.S. presidential election. It resulted in the United States federal government pulling the last troops out of the South, and formally ended the Reconstruction Era. Through the Compromise, Republican Rutherford B. Hayes was awarded the White House over Democrat Samuel J. Tilden on the understanding that Hayes would remove the federal troops whose support was essential for the survival of Republican state governments in South Carolina, Florida and Louisiana. The compromise involved Democrats who controlled the House of Representatives allowing the decision of the Electoral Commission to take effect. The outgoing president, *Republican **Ulysses S. Grant**, removed the soldiers from Florida.* As president, Hayes removed the remaining troops from South Carolina and Louisiana. As soon as the troops left, many white Republicans also left, and the "Redeemer" Democrats took control. They already dominated other state governments in the South. What was exactly agreed is somewhat contested as the documentation is insufficient.
> 
> Black Republicans felt betrayed as they lost power and were subject to discrimination and harassment to suppress their voting. By 1905 most black men were effectively disenfranchised by state legislatures in every southern state.
> 
> *Terms of compromise*
> The compromise essentially stated that Southern Democrats would acknowledge Hayes as president, but only on the understanding that Republicans would meet certain demands. The following elements are generally said to be the points of the compromise:
> 
> 
> The removal of all U.S. military forces from the former Confederate states. At the time, U.S. troops remained in only Louisiana, South Carolina, and Florida, but the Compromise completed their withdrawal from the region.
> The appointment of at least one Southern Democrat to Hayes' cabinet. (David M. Key of Tennessee was appointed as Postmaster General.)
> The construction of another transcontinental railroad using the Texas and Pacific in the South (this had been part of the "Scott Plan," proposed by Thomas A. Scott of the Pennsylvania Railroad; he had initiated negotiations resulting in the final compromise).
> Legislation to help industrialize the South and restore its economy following Reconstruction and the Civil War.
> *The right to deal with blacks without northern interference.*
> In exchange, Democrats would accept the Republican Hayes as president by not employing the filibuster during the joint session of Congress needed to confirm the election.
> 
> Compromise of 1877 - Wikipedia
> 
> Really, you need to quit. It should be apparent to you at this point. I know a lot more about this than you and so realize your weak attempt to use that disingenuous argument is futile.
Click to expand...

Did you hear about the black republican volunteering at the polling station and these white trump supporters called him the N word? He said relax fellas I’m a republican and they said they didn’t care. He was still just a N.

Then he flashed a gun which later turned out to be a B.B. gun.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ass has said more than your mouth ever has...
Click to expand...



You want to believe that because it is where your 'brain' is located. You're still wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
Click to expand...

Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a black racist you are just hilarious. The mind is a terrible thing to waste, now get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU and post a quote of a racist comment I have said.
Click to expand...

If I did that the internet would shut down. LOL

The Fact that you argue that white people never helped black people is all the racist attitude or comment from you that is needed in order to figure you out.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
Click to expand...

And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???

When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??

When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap. 

This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.  

Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???
> 
> When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??
> 
> When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap.
> 
> This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.
> 
> Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.
Click to expand...

White people crack me up when the try to tell me or other Black people what MLK meant. You can just swallow that bullshit because I wont give it the time of day.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???
> 
> When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??
> 
> When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap.
> 
> This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.
> 
> Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people crack me up when the try to tell me or other Black people what MLK meant. You can just swallow that bullshit because I wont give it the time of day.
Click to expand...

You cracked up because you read the truth, and couldn't believe it was told..  lol


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???
> 
> When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??
> 
> When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap.
> 
> This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.
> 
> Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people crack me up when the try to tell me or other Black people what MLK meant. You can just swallow that bullshit because I wont give it the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cracked up because you read the truth, and couldn't believe it was told..  lol
Click to expand...

I crack up because you whites are clueless about MLK. You fools actually think MLK wanted white people not to see him as a Black person.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???
> 
> When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??
> 
> When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap.
> 
> This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.
> 
> Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people crack me up when the try to tell me or other Black people what MLK meant. You can just swallow that bullshit because I wont give it the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cracked up because you read the truth, and couldn't believe it was told..  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I crack up because you whites are clueless about MLK. You fools actually think MLK wanted white people not to see him as a Black person.
Click to expand...

You wish we were clueless about MLK, but we aren't. Trying to change MLK's words won't work, and I know that the one line just kills the narrative you and your buddy pushes here. I bet you wish King wouldn't have been the fair and just man that he was, and would have been more biased when he spoke, but you're dealing with a Christian man, and King was loyal only to God, and he knew man's folly, so he worked hard to do God's will in concerns of man's folly. 

Your allies want Christian's destroyed, but that doesn't bother you does it, because with you and your buddy it's all about a person's skin color, and not about his character.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> And the blacks according to you are these pristine innocent little angels that are just being picked on by these mean devil's who are whites, and for whom are doing it for never no reason other than just because of someone's skin color being black ???
> 
> When will people like you ever understand what Martin Luther King meant when he said that " he longed for a day when a man would be judged upon the content of his character, and not upon the color of his skin" ??
> 
> When blacks do bad things, then blacks like you say in affect that the white man is locking them up because of white racism which is pure bullcrap.
> 
> This idea pushed that blacks are the way they are because of white racism is pure bullcrap, and it attempts to put a race card in every black person's wallet that says throw this card down in any situation or emergency.  Ohh, but we know the card is never thrown except in a true or real emergency don't we ??? The white liberals throw the card down for the blacks worse than the blacks themselves could ever throw it down, but what does this cause ??  It causes the card to be thrown to much, and therefore renders the card useless or balked at. Funny how all this is ignored as long as these fragile allied groups use each other to get what they want while hating each other all at the same time.
> 
> Their target - Conservative Christian republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people crack me up when the try to tell me or other Black people what MLK meant. You can just swallow that bullshit because I wont give it the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cracked up because you read the truth, and couldn't believe it was told..  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I crack up because you whites are clueless about MLK. You fools actually think MLK wanted white people not to see him as a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish we were clueless about MLK, but we aren't. Trying to change MLK's words won't work, and I know that the one line just kills the narrative you and your buddy pushes here. I bet you wish King wouldn't have been the fair and just man that he was, and would have been more biased when he spoke, but you're dealing with a Christian man, and King was loyal only to God, and he knew man's folly, so he worked hard to do God's will in concerns of man's folly.
> 
> Your allies want Christian's destroyed, but that doesn't bother you does it, because with you and your buddy it's all about a person's skin color, and not about his character.
Click to expand...

Youre clueless. Personally I dont care what you think he said. I am just letting you know that your opinion doesnt hold any weight with Black people that know better.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap. Your talk is worthless.
> 
> If I need someone to speak for me I'll find someone more intelligent than you. Say, a dried lump of donkey shit for example. You lie, misrepresent, and spread leftist hypocrisy then then beg our resident black racists to accept you into their bed like the brainless whore you are. They will play you for the useful idiot you are for as long as it suits them. Meanwhile, I will actually live my life in a manner that demonstrates my values much more clearly than your bullshit lies do yours, closet boat-boy.
Click to expand...

In other words you, a white male, likes the status quo.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. So now you admit that racism still exists. Excellent! And 99% of all the hiring managers in America are bias white males.
> 
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration but the number whatever it is is too high.
> 
> But you wouldn’t have your company sign the diversity pledge. Ok but let’s see how diverse your company is in ten years. And you can say those minorities and women were given an unfair advantage but how can you when 9 out of 10 executives and board members are all white men?
> 
> You believe racism still exists but that the bias and discrimination isn’t holding blacks back? Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you do not believe in the job going to the most qualified individual.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

So you believe the job is going to the most qualified when 99 out of 100 jobs goes to a white man and not a minority or women?

Do you think white men are better than women and minorities? That makes you a misogynist racist. Women and blacks should vote against you then.

Republicans are making America great again but only for white men. 

We are way to diverse of a nation to be so white in the boardroom. Republicans don’t believe bias plays a role. They believe white men are smarter and work harder than women and minorities.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
Click to expand...

They don’t want to address the fact the scotus and 190 CEOs have all admitted that racism exists in Corporate America and the justice system.

Do they deny it or just want to ignore this fact? I think they can’t deny so they must just want to ignore that key point. Republicans will do this. They just ignore points that don’t go with their beliefs. I think it’s called cognitive dissonance


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t want to address the fact the scotus and 190 CEOs have all admitted that racism exists in Corporate America and the justice system.
> 
> Do they deny it or just want to ignore this fact? I think they can’t deny so they must just want to ignore that key point. Republicans will do this. They just ignore points that don’t go with their beliefs. I think it’s called cognitive dissonance
Click to expand...

Listen, the midterms with your last desperate push in trying to get votes for the Demon-crats isn't going to help. You all done messed up bad with that Kavanaugh thing, and you all are fixing to mess up even worse with the caravan thing. The problem I think, is that the demon-crats are being read like a cheap novel anymore. They have nothing but hate for this country unless it is controlled by them and their radical Agenda's. People are fed up with what they actually see on the ground, and what they see within the lies and bullcrap they've been told.

Thought you changed to republican anyways ???


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t want to address the fact the scotus and 190 CEOs have all admitted that racism exists in Corporate America and the justice system.
> 
> Do they deny it or just want to ignore this fact? I think they can’t deny so they must just want to ignore that key point. Republicans will do this. They just ignore points that don’t go with their beliefs. I think it’s called cognitive dissonance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, the midterms with your last desperate push in trying to get votes for the Demon-crats isn't going to help. You all done messed up bad with that Kavanaugh thing, and you all are fixing to mess up even worse with the caravan thing. The problem I think, is that the demon-crats are being read like a cheap novel anymore. They have nothing but hate for this country unless it is controlled by them and their radical Agenda's. People are fed up with what they actually see on the ground, and what they see within the lies and bullcrap they've been told.
> 
> Thought you changed to republican anyways ???
Click to expand...

I could never vote republican. It’s more if you can’t beat them join them.

I’m hoping the masses wake up. I believe they will. Trumps not on the ticket like obama wasn’t in 2010. Many trump supporters won’t show but anti republican voters can’t wait.

No one cares about Kavanaugh. Most believe the event in question probably happened.

Funny trump has said and done 100 bad things and he keeps on going but you think that one Kavanaugh event is still even remembered?

You forget how short people attention span is.

What I think you don’t see coming are all those anti gun kids In Florida who have forgotten about. Remember lots of young anti gun socialists are voting for the first time.

Polls don’t matter


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I be whining when you asked me a question? I know you didnt like the answer so in the future I suggest you stop asking questions that may give you scary answers you cant deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t want to address the fact the scotus and 190 CEOs have all admitted that racism exists in Corporate America and the justice system.
> 
> Do they deny it or just want to ignore this fact? I think they can’t deny so they must just want to ignore that key point. Republicans will do this. They just ignore points that don’t go with their beliefs. I think it’s called cognitive dissonance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, the midterms with your last desperate push in trying to get votes for the Demon-crats isn't going to help. You all done messed up bad with that Kavanaugh thing, and you all are fixing to mess up even worse with the caravan thing. The problem I think, is that the demon-crats are being read like a cheap novel anymore. They have nothing but hate for this country unless it is controlled by them and their radical Agenda's. People are fed up with what they actually see on the ground, and what they see within the lies and bullcrap they've been told.
> 
> Thought you changed to republican anyways ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never vote republican. It’s more if you can’t beat them join them.
> 
> I’m hoping the masses wake up. I believe they will. Trumps not on the ticket like obama wasn’t in 2010. Many trump supporters won’t show but anti republican voters can’t wait.
> 
> No one cares about Kavanaugh. Most believe the event in question probably happened.
> 
> Funny trump has said and done 100 bad things and he keeps on going but you think that one Kavanaugh event is still even remembered?
> 
> You forget how short people attention span is.
> 
> What I think you don’t see coming are all those anti gun kids In Florida who have forgotten about. Remember lots of young anti gun socialists are voting for the first time.
> 
> Polls don’t matter
Click to expand...

So what will the Demon-crats pull next to keep the memory fresh ??? If the caravan don't work, what's next ?? 

Globalist are doing everything they can to lay siege to this nation, and that is unexceptable. The network that has been set up to steal this nation or rob it blind must be stopped.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years.  This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t want to address the fact the scotus and 190 CEOs have all admitted that racism exists in Corporate America and the justice system.
> 
> Do they deny it or just want to ignore this fact? I think they can’t deny so they must just want to ignore that key point. Republicans will do this. They just ignore points that don’t go with their beliefs. I think it’s called cognitive dissonance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, the midterms with your last desperate push in trying to get votes for the Demon-crats isn't going to help. You all done messed up bad with that Kavanaugh thing, and you all are fixing to mess up even worse with the caravan thing. The problem I think, is that the demon-crats are being read like a cheap novel anymore. They have nothing but hate for this country unless it is controlled by them and their radical Agenda's. People are fed up with what they actually see on the ground, and what they see within the lies and bullcrap they've been told.
> 
> Thought you changed to republican anyways ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never vote republican. It’s more if you can’t beat them join them.
> 
> I’m hoping the masses wake up. I believe they will. Trumps not on the ticket like obama wasn’t in 2010. Many trump supporters won’t show but anti republican voters can’t wait.
> 
> No one cares about Kavanaugh. Most believe the event in question probably happened.
> 
> Funny trump has said and done 100 bad things and he keeps on going but you think that one Kavanaugh event is still even remembered?
> 
> You forget how short people attention span is.
> 
> What I think you don’t see coming are all those anti gun kids In Florida who have forgotten about. Remember lots of young anti gun socialists are voting for the first time.
> 
> Polls don’t matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what will the Demon-crats pull next to keep the memory fresh ??? If the caravan don't work, what's next ??
> 
> Globalist are doing everything they can to lay siege to this nation, and that is unexceptable. The network that has been set up to steal this nation or rob it blind must be stopped.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile trump the rich corporations and republicans have robbed the nation blind with tax cuts and we owe the debt. Your taxes will eventually need to go up and the social services they used to provide will be less.

Pay more get less. You’re being robbed now


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards really wanted a black pres. It is not inconceivable that you would lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
Click to expand...



We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.


----------



## Correll

deanrd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please. Obama’s editor apologized for publishing that by mistake. Give it up.
Click to expand...




"Mistake"? Do you know how many times I have seen a mistake made about where some one was born?


----------



## Correll

Markle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> And the question here is what does the Republican Party offer the nation?
> 
> They just spent eight years saying the first black president was born in Kenya.
> 
> How much more racist can you get?
> 
> Even George Wallace eventually figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please. Obama’s editor apologized for publishing that by mistake. Give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A MISTAKE?  How then did they just "happen" to come up with Kenya, where Obama has close relatives, Indonesia, where he lived and Hawaii where he also lived.
Click to expand...




There are only a 195  countries. THe odds are only 195 to one, that happens all the time, right?


----------



## Marion Morrison

What does IM2 have to offer blacks? Pain and misery, hate for the white man? False hope for a reparations check that will never come?

Be better going on with your lives and praising God.


----------



## danielpalos

...tax cut economics that help the Rich, not the Poor.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.

Gosh so sensitive. Since when?


----------



## danielpalos

...nothing but retreat on the general welfare front.


----------



## Markle

Once again, for the stubborn.  

No one is passing such laws today nor have they in fifty years. This is 2018, instead of whining, following the race baiters lead, move on!

You're whining...again!


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> See? Don’t address any of my points and try to control the subject and change the conversation to what you want to talk about.
> 
> So you think the best are getting the jobs when 9 out of ten executives is a white male and white males are doing the hiring? Let me guess you’re a white guy or married to one or one is your daddy



I answered your question.  You refused to answer mine.

You're living in the past.  Why is that?  Simple, you lap up the Cool Aid dished out by your race baiters.

Having been a successful Realtor in our Capital City for over 40 years, I've seen changes.  No SUCCESSFUL executive or businessman/woman wants the best possible candidate for the job, regardless of race, religion, or sex.  Wouldn't you?

Instead of demanding some sort of quota for executives, why don't you start working to provide more candidates for advancement?  Teach young blacks that doing well in school, dressing well, and not coping an attitude is not "trying to be white".  You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks.

So you do not believe in the job going to the most qualified individual. Why is that?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> ...nothing but retreat on the general welfare front.



Which doesn't mean what you so desperately want it to mean!


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ass has said more than your mouth ever has.
> 
> If we did things your way in 100 years we would still have the same percentage of white men in the executive and board rooms. What would you say to all the blacks and women in 100 years why white men dominate such a diverse nation. You saying we are better than the rest? Or would you admit bias and favoritism played a role?
> 
> If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.
Click to expand...


Do you believe that men and women are the same?


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.



Please show us your reliable source and link.  Thank you!


----------



## Markle

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ass has said more than your mouth ever has.
> 
> If we did things your way in 100 years we would still have the same percentage of white men in the executive and board rooms. What would you say to all the blacks and women in 100 years why white men dominate such a diverse nation. You saying we are better than the rest? Or would you admit bias and favoritism played a role?
> 
> If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe that men and women are the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t expect Closetopolous to know anything about women, do you?
Click to expand...


Point well taken!


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my comment about your ignorance. You get vetted by a non partisan group you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
Click to expand...

I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. The SCOTUS has admitted that systemic racism exists in the legal system. The bar to prove discrimination is so high you would have to be retarded in order to get caught as a white person doing it to a Black person. Nothings change except the methods. If you think thats whining then too bad. Cover your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show us your reliable source and link.  Thank you!
Click to expand...

Its freely available on the internet. Go to www.google.com and search on it. Youre welcome.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Asclepias

MisterBeale said:


>


Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.


----------



## tycho1572

This thread has a lot of posts. Have we figured out why some blacks think they should have special privileges over others?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
Click to expand...


Just think, you could be in Africa right now. 

No blacks built anything for my family.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
Click to expand...

I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.

If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.

Penal colony - Wikipedia

*"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
Click to expand...


Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?

You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.

Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.


----------



## MisterBeale

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
Click to expand...

No they didn't.

Their ancestors did.

It doesn't mean a thing.

They have no more claim to it, than the children of slave owners are guilty of their parents sins.

Stop playing the elites divide and conquer game, folks don't respond to hate.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
Click to expand...

You should get more educated. How did you not know this?

http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html

Both the US and Australia were penal colonies. You white people crack me up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
Click to expand...


Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
Click to expand...

I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...nothing but retreat on the general welfare front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which doesn't mean what you so desperately want it to mean!
Click to expand...

yes, it does.  the right wing has no clue and no Cause.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? Don’t address any of my points and try to control the subject and change the conversation to what you want to talk about.
> 
> So you think the best are getting the jobs when 9 out of ten executives is a white male and white males are doing the hiring? Let me guess you’re a white guy or married to one or one is your daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question.  You refused to answer mine.
> 
> You're living in the past.  Why is that?  Simple, you lap up the Cool Aid dished out by your race baiters.
> 
> Having been a successful Realtor in our Capital City for over 40 years, I've seen changes.  No SUCCESSFUL executive or businessman/woman wants the best possible candidate for the job, regardless of race, religion, or sex.  Wouldn't you?
> 
> Instead of demanding some sort of quota for executives, why don't you start working to provide more candidates for advancement?  Teach young blacks that doing well in school, dressing well, and not coping an attitude is not "trying to be white".  You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks.
> 
> So you do not believe in the job going to the most qualified individual. Why is that?
Click to expand...

So you are blaming blacks and denying bias plays a factor in the hiring process. Many CEOs and bods understand there is.

At least you admit you think there are so few women and black vps is because women and blacks don’t try hard in school. Or do you think it’s a different reason for women than for blacks?

See no matter what you say the fact is that white male bias plays a role in holding both women and minorities back.

You proved that with your blanket judgement of black candidates.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Ok, so maybe 99% is an exaggeration ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were talking out your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ass has said more than your mouth ever has.
> 
> If we did things your way in 100 years we would still have the same percentage of white men in the executive and board rooms. What would you say to all the blacks and women in 100 years why white men dominate such a diverse nation. You saying we are better than the rest? Or would you admit bias and favoritism played a role?
> 
> If you won’t admit then you think white men are the dominant race. Ie a racist who can’t admit your own bias’. We get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe that men and women are the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t expect Closetopolous to know anything about women, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point well taken!
Click to expand...

Oh then fuck off kunt


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people should never have to ask that question. We built this country for free.
Click to expand...

Nothings free


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> So you are blaming blacks and denying bias plays a factor in the hiring process. Many CEOs and bods understand there is.
> 
> At least you admit you think there are so few women and black vps is because women and blacks don’t try hard in school. *Or do you think it’s a different reason for women than for blacks?*
> 
> See no matter what you say the fact is that white male bias plays a role in holding both women and minorities back.
> 
> You proved that with your blanket judgement of black candidates.



I did not make a blanket statement.  Your desperation is duly noted.  I said, and I'll quote, "You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks."  Got that?  "many schools", not ALL schools.

You're brilliant.  What do you suppose the different reason is for women?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are blaming blacks and denying bias plays a factor in the hiring process. Many CEOs and bods understand there is.
> 
> At least you admit you think there are so few women and black vps is because women and blacks don’t try hard in school. *Or do you think it’s a different reason for women than for blacks?*
> 
> See no matter what you say the fact is that white male bias plays a role in holding both women and minorities back.
> 
> You proved that with your blanket judgement of black candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make a blanket statement.  Your desperation is duly noted.  I said, and I'll quote, "You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks."  Got that?  "many schools", not ALL schools.
> 
> You're brilliant.  What do you suppose the different reason is for women?
Click to expand...

That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.



Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
Click to expand...

Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
Click to expand...

It means nothing today, so your point of re-connecting the history dots is for what ???? 

Do you think that the nation hasn't moved on over these 200 years + ?? Using the past to justify some sort of agenda is as ridiculous as it gets, and everyone except you and Im2 knows this ????  LOL


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.



Your desperation is duly noted!

I was alive when the word nerd was first used but you I doubt.  That would be 1950.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
Click to expand...

Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, you could be in Africa right now.
> 
> No blacks built anything for my family.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
Click to expand...


None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?

My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means nothing today, so your point of re-connecting the history dots is for what ????
> 
> Do you think that the nation hasn't moved on over these 200 years + ?? Using the past to justify some sort of agenda is as ridiculous as it gets, and everyone except you and Im2 knows this ????  LOL
Click to expand...

Actually it explains why white here in the US are such criminals. My point is that the US would still be a penal colony if not for Black people like I said.


No the nation hasnt moved on. Its still operated by white criminals and its still a racist nation.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be great if I was in Africa now. Going again next year.
> 
> If not for Blacks the US would still be a penal colony.
> 
> Penal colony - Wikipedia
> 
> *"The British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude. Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and The Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?
> 
> My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.
Click to expand...

Aristocracy?  

Come on man. You know good and well I am not falling for that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means nothing today, so your point of re-connecting the history dots is for what ????
> 
> Do you think that the nation hasn't moved on over these 200 years + ?? Using the past to justify some sort of agenda is as ridiculous as it gets, and everyone except you and Im2 knows this ????  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it explains why white here in the US are such criminals. My point is that the US would still be a penal colony if not for Black people like I said.
> 
> 
> No the nation hasnt moved on. Its still operated by white criminals and its still a racist nation.
Click to expand...


Tards like you could definitely make it not move on, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?
> 
> My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aristocracy?
> 
> Come on man. You know good and well I am not falling for that.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you think, boy.


I am 7th generation American, I bet your roots don't go that far back, or even that you can trace them. I know where my people are from. I have ship manifests and pictures and all that. Well..My cousin does.

I have Matthew Brady photographs, Asslips. Rats kinda ate some of the corners. .

That happened in my lifetime..pics sat in my grandma's house. I have them now.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still be? You dumbass. *The US never was a penal colony.* Where did you find this retarded revisionist history?
> 
> You really should lay of that stuff, man. It's not good.
> 
> Got something besides Wiki? I know none of that applies to my American ancestors. We were the ones harboring blacks from slavemasters n stuff. Mainly the land did the work, though.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means nothing today, so your point of re-connecting the history dots is for what ????
> 
> Do you think that the nation hasn't moved on over these 200 years + ?? Using the past to justify some sort of agenda is as ridiculous as it gets, and everyone except you and Im2 knows this ????  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it explains why white here in the US are such criminals. My point is that the US would still be a penal colony if not for Black people like I said.
> 
> 
> No the nation hasnt moved on. Its still operated by white criminals and its still a racist nation.
Click to expand...

You can leave anytime you want. It's just that easy, but you and folks like IM2 figure that someday the white man will be over thrown, so you await patiently for that day to arrive.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?
Click to expand...


Yeah uncle Tom was a slave that wouldnt whip the other slaves. He was a hero. Sell outs are "Blacks"  that jock white people and make them feel good about being white while putting down their own people. So a guy like Colin Powell I can disagree with but not call him a sell out because he doesnt do the step and fetch it routine a sell out like Ben Carson does.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?
> 
> My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aristocracy?
> 
> Come on man. You know good and well I am not falling for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think, boy.
> 
> 
> I am 7th generation American, I bet your roots don't go that far back, or even that you can trace them. I know where my people are from. I have ship manifests and pictures and all that. Well..My cousin does.
Click to expand...

Obviously you care lice head. Why else would you try to impress me with that ludicrous claim?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah uncle Tom was a slave that wouldnt whip the other slaves. He was a hero. Sell outs are "Blacks"  that jock white people and make them feel good about being white while putting down their own people. So a guy like Colin Powell I can disagree with but not call him a sell out because he doesnt do the step and fetch it routine a sell out like Ben Carson does.
Click to expand...

So you are a pure unadulterated racist then... Thanks for making this clear and unmistakable. I'll not give you the time of day here any longer.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get more educated. How did you not know this?
> 
> http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer...h_Convicts_Shipped_to_American_Colonies*.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means nothing today, so your point of re-connecting the history dots is for what ????
> 
> Do you think that the nation hasn't moved on over these 200 years + ?? Using the past to justify some sort of agenda is as ridiculous as it gets, and everyone except you and Im2 knows this ????  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it explains why white here in the US are such criminals. My point is that the US would still be a penal colony if not for Black people like I said.
> 
> 
> No the nation hasnt moved on. Its still operated by white criminals and its still a racist nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can leave anytime you want. It's just that easy, but you and folks like IM2 figure that someday the white man will be over thrown, so you await patiently for that day to arrive.
Click to expand...

Key words being when I want. You too can leave when you want. My ancestors put in work and I am here to make sure the reward is realized. If you dont like that too bad. Go drink some Pepto Bismo. for your indigestion.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ship rosters or GFY. Total crap.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?
> 
> My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aristocracy?
> 
> Come on man. You know good and well I am not falling for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think, boy.
> 
> 
> I am 7th generation American, I bet your roots don't go that far back, or even that you can trace them. I know where my people are from. I have ship manifests and pictures and all that. Well..My cousin does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you care lice head. Why else would you try to impress me with that ludicrous claim?
Click to expand...


*Not ludicrous, fact. Okay, slave-head boy? Allow me to reiterate: I don't care what you think, boy. You are a slave-in-the-head idiot. PS: I am immune to lice.*


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah uncle Tom was a slave that wouldnt whip the other slaves. He was a hero. Sell outs are "Blacks"  that jock white people and make them feel good about being white while putting down their own people. So a guy like Colin Powell I can disagree with but not call him a sell out because he doesnt do the step and fetch it routine a sell out like Ben Carson does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are a pure unadulterated racist then... Thanks for making this clear and unmistakable. I'll not give you the time of day here any longer.
Click to expand...

You are free to think I am a racist. I really dont care. Its not like what you think of me is any of my business anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the data. Its on you to research and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that even remotely touches my family history or my white ass..anything else?
> 
> My people came from aristocracy. Chose to come to Florida to bust ass. I guess we're into that..or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aristocracy?
> 
> Come on man. You know good and well I am not falling for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what you think, boy.
> 
> 
> I am 7th generation American, I bet your roots don't go that far back, or even that you can trace them. I know where my people are from. I have ship manifests and pictures and all that. Well..My cousin does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you care lice head. Why else would you try to impress me with that ludicrous claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not ludicrous, fact. Okay, slave-head boy? Allow me to reiterate: I don't care what you think, boy. You are a slave-in-the-head idiot.*
Click to expand...

Yes its ludicrous. There is no way I believe that story nor that you dont care. Typing in large bold letters doesnt impress me and it only points out you care very much that I think you came from aristocracy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  White students getting bullied for trying to be white?  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah uncle Tom was a slave that wouldnt whip the other slaves. He was a hero. Sell outs are "Blacks"  that jock white people and make them feel good about being white while putting down their own people. So a guy like Colin Powell I can disagree with but not call him a sell out because he doesnt do the step and fetch it routine a sell out like Ben Carson does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are a pure unadulterated racist then... Thanks for making this clear and unmistakable. I'll not give you the time of day here any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are free to think I am a racist. I really dont care. Its not like what you think of me is any of my business anyway.
Click to expand...


Your prior post proves you're a racist, dumbass. How many generations of your family can you trace, hmm? How many generations has your family been in America?


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. White students getting bullied for trying to be smart.  Everyone knew except you it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Distraction from the original comment noted. Now why do blacks hate blacks who want to think outside of the black culture fence line drawn for them ?? You're familiar with the terms "uncle Tom's" and "sell outs" etc right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah uncle Tom was a slave that wouldnt whip the other slaves. He was a hero. Sell outs are "Blacks"  that jock white people and make them feel good about being white while putting down their own people. So a guy like Colin Powell I can disagree with but not call him a sell out because he doesnt do the step and fetch it routine a sell out like Ben Carson does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are a pure unadulterated racist then... Thanks for making this clear and unmistakable. I'll not give you the time of day here any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are free to think I am a racist. I really dont care. Its not like what you think of me is any of my business anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your prior post proves you're a racist, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Does that make you feel better?  I give you permission to think I am a racist.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
Click to expand...



Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftards turn everything partisan.
> 
> 
> NOt trusting you is not unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
Click to expand...



That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are blaming blacks and denying bias plays a factor in the hiring process. Many CEOs and bods understand there is.
> 
> At least you admit you think there are so few women and black vps is because women and blacks don’t try hard in school. *Or do you think it’s a different reason for women than for blacks?*
> 
> See no matter what you say the fact is that white male bias plays a role in holding both women and minorities back.
> 
> You proved that with your blanket judgement of black candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make a blanket statement.  Your desperation is duly noted.  I said, and I'll quote, "You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks."  Got that?  "many schools", not ALL schools.
> 
> You're brilliant.  What do you suppose the different reason is for women?
Click to expand...

Mysogeny.

I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.

You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are blaming blacks and denying bias plays a factor in the hiring process. Many CEOs and bods understand there is.
> 
> At least you admit you think there are so few women and black vps is because women and blacks don’t try hard in school. *Or do you think it’s a different reason for women than for blacks?*
> 
> See no matter what you say the fact is that white male bias plays a role in holding both women and minorities back.
> 
> You proved that with your blanket judgement of black candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make a blanket statement.  Your desperation is duly noted.  I said, and I'll quote, "You know as well as me that there are many schools where the black students, doing well, bucking the trend, are ridiculed and bullied by other blacks."  Got that?  "many schools", not ALL schools.
> 
> You're brilliant.  What do you suppose the different reason is for women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happens in white schools too. Matter of fact thats exactly where the term nerd came from.
Click to expand...

What he’s suggesting is blacks aren’t qualified. Well neither was my brother before he got his first opportunity.

These crackers won’t even acknowledge a bias exists. So what do they offer black people? An interview. And a thank you but no thank you we decided to give the job to John Smith.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.
Click to expand...

See you guys are the violent ones


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you guys are the violent ones
Click to expand...



Fighting words, sometimes get what they are asking for.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.



Your desperation is duly noted...again.

How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?

If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
Click to expand...


Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.

You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you guys are the violent ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words, sometimes get what they are asking for.
Click to expand...

Words? You can’t take words snowflake? But you want blacks to take physical abuse from cops.

All it takes to make you violent are words. How sad


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
Click to expand...



The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.


Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you guys are the violent ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words, sometimes get what they are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words? You can’t take words snowflake? But you want blacks to take physical abuse from cops.
> 
> All it takes to make you violent are words. How sad
Click to expand...



Your pretense that words are not important, is amusing. Especially coming from someone with even more posts on this site than me.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
Click to expand...

Your stupid questions tell me you aren’t capable of having a rational honest conversation.

Do you understand most people aren’t hired because they are the most qualified? Most of the time the hiring manager is thinking, “can I see myself working with this person everyday? And blacks and women are not chosen because of this. 

And you think a woman will quit to start a family. Or a black will be a bad hire and sue when you try to fire them.

Don’t lie. I’m a white dude. I know how we think. I’m at least honest and willing to change.

But then it’s also got to be easier to fire a black for not being good and not have to worry about being sued.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
Click to expand...

The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.

Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.

I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.

I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump can’t go to a White House correspondence dinner and Sarah huckleberry sanders cried her Smokey eyes about the fat jokes or the fact she’s a traitor to women.
> 
> Gosh so sensitive. Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their is self deprecating humor and then there is fucking bullshit. The only reason Trump should have went to a dinner with the press, is if he was packing brass knuckles and planning to do some justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you guys are the violent ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words, sometimes get what they are asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words? You can’t take words snowflake? But you want blacks to take physical abuse from cops.
> 
> All it takes to make you violent are words. How sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that words are not important, is amusing. Especially coming from someone with even more posts on this site than me.
Click to expand...

The fact that anything we have said about trump would cause you to get unhinged is insane.

Common sense gun laws causes you to go unhinged
Abortion
Gays and tranny’s in bathrooms and merry Xmas 
White pride

What makes us go nuts?

The environment
Rigged elections
Police brutality
No gun regulations
No choice
Republicans causing great recessions and doubling the debt


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
Click to expand...




You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but *don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go.* Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest



Yes, let's be honest.  Can you?

The line I highlighted points out what an incredibly racist person you are and seem to be proud of the fact.  Why?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.
Click to expand...


You don't speak for anyone, you drooling idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak for anyone, you drooling idiot.
Click to expand...

I speak for those who can’t speak for themselves. I speak for you fish


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
Click to expand...


 CEOS are a tiny number of jobs. And you are looking at numbers, and assuming a cause without support.




> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.



Here you admit that our culture and policies of celebrating diversity discriminate in FAVOR of minorities. 





> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity



Here you admit that you would discriminate in favor of blacks. And you are unlikely to be unique, the reasons you have cited for doing this are the Conventional Wisdom in our society. It is likely that there are millions of employers and managers with the same intent as you on this.




> but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.



On the other hand, everyone has plenty of experience with blacks who do NOT fit that profile. Hell, I just saw a black security guard full fill that expectation over the weekend and everyone else, white and black talked about young people, including the one young person who admitted that his generation has a problem.




> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest




Nope. I look at the white people I know, and I see people who are well aware of how generalizations are not universal.


You know it. Why do you assume that you are uniquely wise and all seeing? A good self image is healthy, but let's not take it too far.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mysogeny.
> 
> I’m not talking about under achieving high school kids I’m talking about college grads in Corporate America.
> 
> You know what’s funny? Your lack of diversity and corporations desire to diversify has raised wages for qualified women and minorities. Companies can’t find diversity candidates with experience so when they do, they pay them double to steal them away. My brother made this woman a vp at his company. She made $1 million a year. Another company stole her away for $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CEOS are a tiny number of jobs. And you are looking at numbers, and assuming a cause without support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that our culture and policies of celebrating diversity discriminate in FAVOR of minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that you would discriminate in favor of blacks. And you are unlikely to be unique, the reasons you have cited for doing this are the Conventional Wisdom in our society. It is likely that there are millions of employers and managers with the same intent as you on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, everyone has plenty of experience with blacks who do NOT fit that profile. Hell, I just saw a black security guard full fill that expectation over the weekend and everyone else, white and black talked about young people, including the one young person who admitted that his generation has a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I look at the white people I know, and I see people who are well aware of how generalizations are not universal.
> 
> 
> You know it. Why do you assume that you are uniquely wise and all seeing? A good self image is healthy, but let's not take it too far.
Click to expand...

All fair good points.

But I believe we have enough evidence. It’s not just ceo’s. I said vp’s too. Let’s even go one further. Let’s add in directors and upper management.

Waaaaay to many of us white men for bias and discrimination to not be playing a role. We know we do it to women and minorities.

So hiring managers are looking to stop this practice. This isn’t discriminating against you it’s more like evening the playing field.

So I know how you feel. I don’t want women and minorities passing me up just because they are women or minorities. I guess when we see a more diverse workforce we can stop picking on us poor white guys who have all the jobs now. I guess we have to learn how to share


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation is duly noted...again.
> 
> How do kids get to be college graduates if they are "underachieving high school kids?
> 
> If it is your company, wouldn't you want the most qualified person regardless of sex or race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CEOS are a tiny number of jobs. And you are looking at numbers, and assuming a cause without support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that our culture and policies of celebrating diversity discriminate in FAVOR of minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that you would discriminate in favor of blacks. And you are unlikely to be unique, the reasons you have cited for doing this are the Conventional Wisdom in our society. It is likely that there are millions of employers and managers with the same intent as you on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, everyone has plenty of experience with blacks who do NOT fit that profile. Hell, I just saw a black security guard full fill that expectation over the weekend and everyone else, white and black talked about young people, including the one young person who admitted that his generation has a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I look at the white people I know, and I see people who are well aware of how generalizations are not universal.
> 
> 
> You know it. Why do you assume that you are uniquely wise and all seeing? A good self image is healthy, but let's not take it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All fair good points.
> 
> But I believe we have enough evidence. It’s not just ceo’s. I said vp’s too. Let’s even go one further. Let’s add in directors and upper management.
> 
> Waaaaay to many of us white men for bias and discrimination to not be playing a role. We know we do it to women and minorities.
> 
> So hiring managers are looking to stop this practice. This isn’t discriminating against you it’s more like evening the playing field.
> 
> So I know how you feel. I don’t want women and minorities passing me up just because they are women or minorities. I guess when we see a more diverse workforce we can stop picking on us poor white guys who have all the jobs now. I guess we have to learn how to share
Click to expand...




Down here is the actual workforce, we've been sharing at least my whole life.


Chances to advance are fucking rare. Those people I saw passed up, that promotion would have made a huge difference in their lives. Especially the older one. He had a family. l personally got that same promotion a few years before and it made an enormous difference in my standard of living, taking me straight from working poor to middle class.


It is not reasonable or moral to ask people like him, to sacrifice like that for the sins of the past. 


Blood Guilt is a bad concept. 


AND, your assumption that if we just suck it up for another generation or two that at some point in the future, the majority minority society will are building will just let the discrimination in their favor go,


is not very convincing.


We are building a time bomb in the middle of our society.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak for anyone, you drooling idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for those who ....
Click to expand...



You don’t speak for anyone, dumbass.


----------



## Taz

What do Blacks want from the GOP? Fried chicken?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak for anyone, you drooling idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for those who ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t speak for anyone, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Thanks Cornell for an intellectual conversation. Not sure why unkotare isn’t capable like you are.


----------



## miketx

We can offer blacks three hots and a cot in the institution nearest them.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
Click to expand...

No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
Click to expand...


No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up. Many blacks get interviewed and aren’t getting hired because they are black. White men who do the hiring have a bias against women and minorities.
> 
> You claiming blacks aren’t the most qualified is duly noted. Your bias exposed. We have a problem because we have too many ignorant white Archie bunkers like you out there doing the hiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites I've known and met, I just don't see that happening very often.
> 
> 
> Would you do that? I wouldn't. Hell, I have NOT, when I was involved in hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CEOS are a tiny number of jobs. And you are looking at numbers, and assuming a cause without support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that our culture and policies of celebrating diversity discriminate in FAVOR of minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you admit that you would discriminate in favor of blacks. And you are unlikely to be unique, the reasons you have cited for doing this are the Conventional Wisdom in our society. It is likely that there are millions of employers and managers with the same intent as you on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, everyone has plenty of experience with blacks who do NOT fit that profile. Hell, I just saw a black security guard full fill that expectation over the weekend and everyone else, white and black talked about young people, including the one young person who admitted that his generation has a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I look at the white people I know, and I see people who are well aware of how generalizations are not universal.
> 
> 
> You know it. Why do you assume that you are uniquely wise and all seeing? A good self image is healthy, but let's not take it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All fair good points.
> 
> But I believe we have enough evidence. It’s not just ceo’s. I said vp’s too. Let’s even go one further. Let’s add in directors and upper management.
> 
> Waaaaay to many of us white men for bias and discrimination to not be playing a role. We know we do it to women and minorities.
> 
> So hiring managers are looking to stop this practice. This isn’t discriminating against you it’s more like evening the playing field.
> 
> So I know how you feel. I don’t want women and minorities passing me up just because they are women or minorities. I guess when we see a more diverse workforce we can stop picking on us poor white guys who have all the jobs now. I guess we have to learn how to share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down here is the actual workforce, we've been sharing at least my whole life.
> 
> 
> Chances to advance are fucking rare. Those people I saw passed up, that promotion would have made a huge difference in their lives. Especially the older one. He had a family. l personally got that same promotion a few years before and it made an enormous difference in my standard of living, taking me straight from working poor to middle class.
> 
> 
> It is not reasonable or moral to ask people like him, to sacrifice like that for the sins of the past.
> 
> 
> Blood Guilt is a bad concept.
> 
> 
> AND, your assumption that if we just suck it up for another generation or two that at some point in the future, the majority minority society will are building will just let the discrimination in their favor go,
> 
> 
> is not very convincing.
> 
> 
> We are building a time bomb in the middle of our society.
Click to expand...

Done built it, and it's going off everywhere today.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
Click to expand...

Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
Click to expand...


Nope. It does not.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a black racist you are just hilarious. The mind is a terrible thing to waste, now get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU and post a quote of a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that the internet would shut down. LOL
> 
> The Fact that you argue that white people never helped black people is all the racist attitude or comment from you that is needed in order to figure you out.
Click to expand...


How about this racist ignorant attitude?
Confederate-Friendly Ryan Zinke Likens Robert E. Lee To Martin Luther King Jr. | HuffPost

Ryan Zinke, the embattled secretary of the Interior Department, suggested that Robert E. Lee, the Confederate general who fought to preserve slavery, was as much an American hero as civil rights leader Martin Luther King Jr. during a speech on Saturday, drawing renewed scrutiny of Zinke’s record on racial issues.

Just look at these Republicans defending this Democrat Robert E Lee.


----------



## sealybobo

“To compare Martin Luther King to Robert E. Lee is not only a dangerous comparison, it is completely historically inaccurate,” Patrisse Cullors, a co-founder of Black Lives Matter, said in an email. “Dr. King saved lives ― Robert E. Lee destroyed them.”


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It does not.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.


----------



## danielpalos

...a repeal of natural rights.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant turn it partisan if the POTUS is vetted by both sides you fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
Click to expand...

Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is noted. Your attempt to support it, with vulgarities is noted and laughed at, as evidence of your lack of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?
Click to expand...

Its pretty simple I said this....
*"You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course"
*
Which is latter supported by this....
*"I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure."
*
His claim is that its contradictory and no it doesnt really matter.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple I said this....
> *"You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course"
> *
> Which is latter supported by this....
> *"I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure."
> *
> His claim is that its contradictory and no it doesnt really matter.
Click to expand...

Insecure people are not good at laughing at themselves.  But if they are idiots you might be able to throw that out the window.

We know Trump is insecure about his little hands or anyone questioning how much money he has, among other things he's insecure about.  He is not very good at laughing at himself.

WASHINGTON — President Trump says he won't be attending this year's White House Correspondents' Dinner because he claims reporters quote sources that "don't exist." 

But he didn't rule out attending the event in future years.

"I sort of feel like the press so bad, it’s so fake, it’s so made up," Trump told WABC radio in New York Friday morning. “So I just think I want to get it straightened out with the press before I do it."

It's the second year that Trump has boycotted the annual black-tie dinner, which had been attended annually by every president for 37 years. The last president to skip was Ronald Reagan, who was recovering from an assassination attempt in 1981.

What a pussy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple I said this....
> *"You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course"
> *
> Which is latter supported by this....
> *"I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure."
> *
> His claim is that its contradictory and no it doesnt really matter.
Click to expand...

Look at this pic and tell me that cons are always laughing at themselves.  But she sure is insecure so you got it half right.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just amazing to me how these racist white hating blacks on here, can't understand that if it wasn't for whites caring for them or having compassion for them,  then they would be back in Africa today.  The whites wanted to make right the tragic thing that was called slavery in this country, so they went against the grain at the time or over time, and they started speaking up for the blacks who appeared as an uneducated strong working "controlled people" for whom were not recommended at that time to be introduced into white European culture as a free people because of their uncivilized appearance and speak along with being working slaves at the time.
> 
> That all changed over time as whites realized that blacks were not these uncivilized beings in which they were made out to be by other whites who had profits and labor on their minds only at the time.
> 
> It took years upon years for blacks to assimilate, be accepted, and to become educated enough that they couldn't be denide any longer, and many whites hoped their efforts done for them over time wasn't done in vain.
> 
> Saying the whites were not instrumental in the plight of the struggling blacks throughout their great tribulations, is merely part of an agenda that is being orchastrated by racist blacks against idiot whites these days... There are blacks who are vengeful or manipulators of a past or history in which has since become an ink stain upon the teardrops of history, yet they keep it stirred up for other reasons today.
> 
> Yes, there is always work to be done, and a continuation of our educations are in order in so that we all can overcome such things completely, but when racism is entered into these things, then the continuation of the problem will just continue to persist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not amazing how white racists like you don't understand that without black resistance whites would not have done anything. I'm sue whites would have given us civil rights and voting rights if King ad others did nothing. All the rest of your post is stupid white racist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a black racist you are just hilarious. The mind is a terrible thing to waste, now get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU and post a quote of a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I did that the internet would shut down. LOL
> 
> The Fact that you argue that white people never helped black people is all the racist attitude or comment from you that is needed in order to figure you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this racist ignorant attitude?
> Confederate-Friendly Ryan Zinke Likens Robert E. Lee To Martin Luther King Jr. | HuffPost
> 
> Ryan Zinke, the embattled secretary of the Interior Department, suggested that Robert E. Lee, the Confederate general who fought to preserve slavery, was as much an American hero as civil rights leader Martin Luther King Jr. during a speech on Saturday, drawing renewed scrutiny of Zinke’s record on racial issues.
> 
> Just look at these Republicans defending this Democrat Robert E Lee.
Click to expand...


It is not racist or ignorant. He has a different opinion on these historical figures than you do.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers say you are blind. Look at all the corporations in America. All the vp’s, CEOs, board members, all of them white men.
> 
> Progressive companies are trying be be more diverse. This is a diverse nation. No reason white men should have all the good jobs. It’s bullshit and you know it.
> 
> I would go out of my way to give a black that was a good interview the opportunity but don’t tell me blacks don’t have a bad reputation for being bad employees and then suing for discrimination after they are let go. Everyone knows they sucked but you can’t convince them it wasn’t racism.
> 
> I had a neighbor who was the stereotypical bad black neighbor. So I also know us whites cringe when we see blacks moving into our neighborhoods. Let’s be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT speak for “whites,” shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for you because you won’t speak for yourself fly on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak for anyone, you drooling idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak for those who ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t speak for anyone, dumbass.
Click to expand...


CNN anchor Don Lemon said that the most imminent terrorist threat facing the U.S. is “white men.”

“We have to stop demonizing people and realize the biggest terror threat in this country is white men, most of them radicalized to the right, and we have to start doing something about them,” Lemon said to fellow CNN anchor Chris Cuomo during a segment Monday night.

“There is no travel ban on them,” Lemon continued. “There is no ban on ― you know, they had the Muslim ban. There is no white guy ban.”

Lemon was referring to three incidents of violence last week: Gregory Alan Bush is accused of killing two black people at a grocery store, Cesar Sayoc is charged with sending pipe bombs to several of the president’s challengers, and Robert Bowers is accused of walking into a Pittsburgh synagogue and fatally shot 11 people after screaming, “All Jews must die!”

Two of the three perpetrators are white; Sayoc reportedly looked up to white supremacists and said he wished “to go back to the Hitler days.”

CNN's Don Lemon: "We have to stop demonizing people and realize the biggest terror threat in this country is white men, most of them radicalized to the right, and we have to start doing something about them."

“I keep trying to point out to people and not to demonize any one group or any one ethnicity,” Lemon said earlier in the clip. “But we keep thinking that the biggest terror threat is something else, some people who are marching, you know, towards the border, like it’s imminent.”

The segment didn’t get much attention until Daily Wire reporter Ryan Saavedra‏ tweeted the clip on Tuesday night. Many conservatives on Twitter were furious with Lemon’s comments, calling his remarks race baiting.

“I could hardly believe he actually said that, but the video shows he certainly did. Remarkable,” Fox News political analyst Brit Hume wrote on Twitter.


----------



## koshergrl

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing. And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom. Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people. Ben Carson for example. He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse. He would probably equate it to slavery. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, why should anyone OFFER blacks anything?
> 
> Are you saying that blacks are inferior to all other races and therefore need should be given something?
Click to expand...

I think he's saying they're prostitutes.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial Diversity: There’s More Work to be Done in the Workplace
> 
> If republicans disagree that more work needs to be done in the workplace then they offer blacks nothing. And any black who agrees with white Republicans is a sellout uncle tom. Or just a rich greedy liar who doesn't care about other black people. Ben Carson for example. He's so set in his ways and such a die hard republican he would argue against companies going diverse. He would probably equate it to slavery. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, why should anyone OFFER blacks anything?
> 
> Are you saying that blacks are inferior to all other races and therefore need should be given something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he's saying they're prostitutes.
Click to expand...

Republicans didn’t mind welfare when only poor white women could get it.

They still take the most welfare. I say cut them off


----------



## tycho1572

Republicans are trying to prevent this.....


----------



## tycho1572

People need to stop relying on government, and start taking responsibility for their personal decisions.


----------



## koshergrl

tycho1572 said:


> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....


No trying to prevent it...just refusing to endorse it.


----------



## tycho1572

koshergrl said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trying to prevent it...just refusing to endorse it.
Click to expand...

Democrats have been coddling these types for years. It’s why Angel Adams thinks taxpayers should support her outrageous decisions.


----------



## beagle9

tycho1572 said:


> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....


Kidding me right ??? Good grief.  Where is the baby daddy or baby daddy's ?? How does someone poor keep bringing little children into the world by having unprotected sex while knowing the conditions the children will be exposed to in poverty ?? This country needs help bad.


----------



## tycho1572

beagle9 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding me right ??? Good grief.  Where is the baby daddy or baby daddy's ?? How does someone poor keep bringing little children into the world by having unprotected sex while knowing the conditions the children will be exposed to in poverty ?? This country needs help bad.
Click to expand...

Democrats sell their brand of governance by coddling these people. They then expect the working people to pay for it.


----------



## tycho1572

This thread is about IM2 wanting to know what more he can get from taxpayers if he votes republican.


----------



## beagle9

tycho1572 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding me right ??? Good grief.  Where is the baby daddy or baby daddy's ?? How does someone poor keep bringing little children into the world by having unprotected sex while knowing the conditions the children will be exposed to in poverty ?? This country needs help bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats sell their brand of governance by coddling these people. They then expect the working people to pay for it.
Click to expand...

Coddling for votes..... So of course they will make working people pay for it all.  It's the ultimate con job, and it's been in operation for along enough time that it has sought to upset the balance of powers in order to somehow change the nation into a liberal leftist Utopia. 

Sadly they (the left) do it all off of the backs of the working class, and off of the backs of the poor innocent children in which they use to throw into the mix when wanting the working class to feel bad or guilty if see the little ones struggling in life because they (the working class), might have something to say about it all.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Republicans didn’t mind welfare when only poor white women could get it.
> 
> They still take the most welfare. I say cut them off



Your desperation knows no bounds.

Wow, whites receive the most dollars of welfare.  Go figure!  What percent of our population is white and what percent is black?  With those demographics, what percent of each are on welfare?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
Click to expand...


NOpe.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple I said this....
> *"You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course"
> *
> Which is latter supported by this....
> *"I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure."
> *
> His claim is that its contradictory and no it doesnt really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insecure people are not good at laughing at themselves.  But if they are idiots you might be able to throw that out the window.
> 
> We know Trump is insecure about his little hands or anyone questioning how much money he has, among other things he's insecure about.  He is not very good at laughing at himself.
> 
> WASHINGTON — President Trump says he won't be attending this year's White House Correspondents' Dinner because he claims reporters quote sources that "don't exist."
> 
> But he didn't rule out attending the event in future years.
> 
> "I sort of feel like the press so bad, it’s so fake, it’s so made up," Trump told WABC radio in New York Friday morning. “So I just think I want to get it straightened out with the press before I do it."
> 
> It's the second year that Trump has boycotted the annual black-tie dinner, which had been attended annually by every president for 37 years. The last president to skip was Ronald Reagan, who was recovering from an assassination attempt in 1981.
> 
> What a pussy.
Click to expand...



Here is a clip of him being very secure.


----------



## K9Buck

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on self deprecating humor. It has to do with being sophisticated, confident and mature. You would not understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That contradicts what you just said. Wow. You're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you two want me to settle the argument?  I'm trying to go back and see what was said and does it contradict what was previously said and does it even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty simple I said this....
> *"You fucking fools are always laughing at yourselves. I consider it par for the course"
> *
> Which is latter supported by this....
> *"I understand you clowns are idiots and insecure."
> *
> His claim is that its contradictory and no it doesnt really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at this pic and tell me that cons are always laughing at themselves.  But she sure is insecure so you got it half right.
Click to expand...



There is a line between comedy and abuse. The Left passed it long ago.


----------



## danielpalos

tycho1572 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are trying to prevent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding me right ??? Good grief.  Where is the baby daddy or baby daddy's ?? How does someone poor keep bringing little children into the world by having unprotected sex while knowing the conditions the children will be exposed to in poverty ?? This country needs help bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats sell their brand of governance by coddling these people. They then expect the working people to pay for it.
Click to expand...

sort of like, Tax Cut economics.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn’t mind welfare when only poor white women could get it.
> 
> They still take the most welfare. I say cut them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your desperation knows no bounds.
> 
> Wow, whites receive the most dollars of welfare.  Go figure!  What percent of our population is white and what percent is black?  With those demographics, what percent of each are on welfare?
Click to expand...

Black codes did not coddle or help out, at all; before.


----------



## danielpalos

K9Buck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
Click to expand...

Only if you don't mind massive debt.


----------



## K9Buck

danielpalos said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
Click to expand...


We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.


----------



## danielpalos

K9Buck said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
Click to expand...

we had a recession under Obama.  upward trends is what the right wing, "inherited".


----------



## K9Buck

danielpalos said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we had a recession under Obama.  upward trends is what the right wing, "inherited".
Click to expand...


Obama knows nothing about creating and growing wealth.  He was out of his depth and the results demonstrated such.  Americans need people in power that know something about the private sector.


----------



## danielpalos

K9Buck said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we had a recession under Obama.  upward trends is what the right wing, "inherited".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama knows nothing about creating and growing wealth.  He was out of his depth and the results demonstrated such.  Americans need people in power that know something about the private sector.
Click to expand...

the economy turned around during his administration.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it contradicts what you just said. Youre a fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe.
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
Click to expand...

Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's.  Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?


----------



## danielpalos

...Government solutions not Capitalism.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
Click to expand...


"Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...

You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."

**Sticks hand out.

Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?



Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt cost much to run, play basketball, football but swimming you need training and access to a pool. Usually if Black people dont dominate in something its only because of the wealth gap and systemic racism denying access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that blacks are superior athletes?
> 
> Then I guess I shouldn't feel bad believing that you guys just naturally suck at wrestling and swimming.  I mean it's just the opposite of what you believe right?  You believe if given the chance blacks would most of the time be superior in any athletic challenge and all I'm saying is there are some things you guys aren't better at.
> 
> But both of us are suggesting either that blacks are inferior in some sports or that blacks are superior in all sports.
> 
> Man, maybe you and I are the racists.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we Blacks are superior at everything we do and not just sports. Whenever we concentrate and focus on something we always become the best at it. I dont consider myself a racist but if people think I am who am I to convince them otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you are a racist.  LOL.  Nothing wrong with thinking your race, nationality or religion is the best.  We all do it.
> 
> But if whites who think whites are superior are racist, I guess you are a racist for thinking the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I look at it this way. Whites that were honest in the past felt that Blacks were superior. The facts show that Blacks can be great even when under duress.  We are the ultimate survivors and the first to bring civilization to the planet. No other race on the planet has done what we have done nor been through what we have been through yet still we thrive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s true and simple evolution. You’ve stayed physical when we got soft fat and lazy. Then we even intentionally bred blacks down south to be bigger. Sure we kept several generations of blacks back intellectually but that doesn’t stop the next generations, if given equal opportunity, to be just as smart or smarter. Better? The best? You blacks have a strong argument.
> 
> Us Greeks do too. Even the Asians. Not the Irish so much. They are like the white bastards of history. Australians too. They’re Europe’s castaways.
> 
> I think aryan whites are the lowest common denominators. They were just better at war and they took over the smarter more peaceful humans
Click to expand...

Hey now, watch it about the Irish lol


----------



## K9Buck

Asclepias said:


> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's.  Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?



A reasonable, objective person understands how we got into that recession in the first place.  The fed's (Democrat's) insane lending policies nearly destroyed the nation's economy.  Frankly, there was no where to go _but _up.  Anyway, yea, the economy did improve, but was tepid at best. 

With a little luck, you guys can get the votes to put in another community organizer or an academic ideologue (Warren) who knows NOTHING about the private sector and then we can return to the days of 2% GDP and record numbers on welfare.  Good luck!


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
Click to expand...

Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.


----------



## K9Buck

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
Click to expand...


The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
Click to expand...

The economy improved because of Obama. Its silly to make any other claim since you have no proof it was despite Obama.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy improved because of Obama. Its silly to make any other claim since you have no proof it was despite Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... sorry buckwheat... that dog ain't gonna hunt.
Click to expand...

Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy improved because of Obama. Its silly to make any other claim since you have no proof it was despite Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... sorry buckwheat... that dog ain't gonna hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
Click to expand...

Maybe on your planet, shit for brains, but not this one.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy improved because of Obama. Its silly to make any other claim since you have no proof it was despite Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... sorry buckwheat... that dog ain't gonna hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe on your planet, shit for brains, but not this one.
Click to expand...

You can deny all you want lice head. The facts are irrefutable.


----------



## 007

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
> 
> 
> 
> The economy improved because of Obama. Its silly to make any other claim since you have no proof it was despite Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... sorry buckwheat... that dog ain't gonna hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe on your planet, shit for brains, but not this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deny all you want lice head. The facts are irrefutable.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know facts if they were shot in your face, dumbass. You lie like a rug.


----------



## Moonglow

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's.  Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reasonable, objective person understands how we got into that recession in the first place.  The fed's (Democrat's) insane lending policies nearly destroyed the nation's economy.  Frankly, there was no where to go _but _up.  Anyway, yea, the economy did improve, but was tepid at best.
> 
> With a little luck, you guys can get the votes to put in another community organizer or an academic ideologue (Warren) who knows NOTHING about the private sector and then we can return to the days of 2% GDP and record numbers on welfare.  Good luck!
Click to expand...

So the Democrats forced banks to loan money to people when the GOP was in power? Talk about stretching an inch into a mile...


----------



## Moonglow

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The economy slowly improved _despite_ Obama.  Obama was a community organizer whose only experience in the private sector was writing two books - about himself.  Obama was and is an economics illiterate.
Click to expand...

That is why there is a team of financial experts that give the president advice..


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not. You know anyone smart who could explain it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. It does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Do you have a 3rd grader that could explain it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## IM2

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's.  Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reasonable, objective person understands how we got into that recession in the first place.  The fed's (Democrat's) insane lending policies nearly destroyed the nation's economy.  Frankly, there was no where to go _but _up.  Anyway, yea, the economy did improve, but was tepid at best.
> 
> With a little luck, you guys can get the votes to put in another community organizer or an academic ideologue (Warren) who knows NOTHING about the private sector and then we can return to the days of 2% GDP and record numbers on welfare.  Good luck!
Click to expand...


That's not what happened.


----------



## IM2

danielpalos said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we had a recession under Obama.  upward trends is what the right wing, "inherited".
Click to expand...


Obama was handed a recession by Bush.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that tends to happen when you are handed a fucked up economy thats in the worst recession since the early 1900's. Good thing we elected Obama twice and got out of it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which years did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama have an economy that exceeded 3%?  Every other President had at least one, which years were Obama's?
Click to expand...


Which years has any other president but FDR inherit such a dead economy upon entering office?


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
Click to expand...


Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
Click to expand...

What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?


----------



## IM2

K9Buck said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belief is Republican governance, particularly under Trump, gives ALL of us a better standard of living.  For the left, your standard of living, and mine, is about #16 down the list on their priorities.  That's why I'm voting Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you don't mind massive debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had massive debt under Obama, as well as a stagnant economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we had a recession under Obama.  upward trends is what the right wing, "inherited".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama knows nothing about creating and growing wealth.  He was out of his depth and the results demonstrated such.  Americans need people in power that know something about the private sector.
Click to expand...


All Trump knows how to do is go bankrupt.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?
Click to expand...


You've been shown plenty of  examples and facts. So you go read some history books and find out.


----------



## The Irish Ram

I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read a history book and find out.
Click to expand...

Are you blaming Trump for everything that happened in America’s history?


----------



## tycho1572

The Irish Ram said:


> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?


I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read a history book and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blaming Trump for everything that happened in America’s history?
Click to expand...


Can you read?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read a history book and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blaming Trump for everything that happened in America’s history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?
Click to expand...

Can you answer a simple question?

It’s looking like you’re blaming Trump for every bad thing that happened in our history. Why?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
Click to expand...


Of course you didn't.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> 
> 
> What handouts are you referring to? What did the government take from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read a history book and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blaming Trump for everything that happened in America’s history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer a simple question?
> 
> It’s looking like you’re blaming Trump for every bad thing that happened in our history. Why?
Click to expand...


I answered the question. Can't you read? Where does it say I'm blaming Trump for all of what happened in American history?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
Click to expand...

I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.


----------



## tycho1572

Are you young enough to take full advantage of this booming economy Trump  created, IM2?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Are you young enough to take full advantage of this booming economy Trump  created, IM2?



Trump didn't create this economy.


----------



## The Irish Ram

tycho1572 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
Click to expand...


Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.
Click to expand...


Well you guessed wrong. That is the problem with whites like you who are dumb. I don't have to be a failure, poor, destitute and miserable to oppose your mother fucking racism.


----------



## IM2

The Irish Ram said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
Click to expand...


You whites on the low end of the intelligence quotient don't understand just how much you have been given.


----------



## tycho1572

The Irish Ram said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
Click to expand...

I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you guessed wrong. That is the problem with whites like you who are dumb. I don't have to be a failure, poor, destitute and miserable to oppose your mother fucking racism.
Click to expand...

Are you complaining because you’re living comfortably?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
Click to expand...




*The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*

The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters

*The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*

*"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.

Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*

The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010

*US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*

US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
Click to expand...

What line of work are you in?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you guessed wrong. That is the problem with whites like you who are dumb. I don't have to be a failure, poor, destitute and miserable to oppose your mother fucking racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you complaining because you’re living comfortably?
Click to expand...


I opposing an injustice that has not ended. I know you can't understand how I can do that despite having ben relatively successful because you are dumb and white. But if you ever had to live dealing with the shit, you would not ask the dumb ass questions you have just asked.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line of work are you in?
Click to expand...


What line of work are you in?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
Click to expand...

You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.

Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.



Had failed former President Barack Hussein Obama NOT been elected, we'd have had this economy eight years ago.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.



He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
Click to expand...


I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with my point? That point being Obama brought us back from a legendary recession. If not for Obama we wouldnt have the economy we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had failed former President Barack Hussein Obama NOT been elected, we'd have had this economy eight years ago.
Click to expand...

No dummy. You would have been eating sewer rats like they did in the Great Depression.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.
Click to expand...


We would have gone into a depression.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
Click to expand...

Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.

Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?


----------



## Markle

Moonglow said:


> So the Democrats forced banks to loan money to people when the GOP was in power? Talk about stretching an inch into a mile...



Still trying desperately to change history, aren't you?

Just to remind all our FRIENDS from the far left, the responsibility for this mess lies with Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Barney Frank and Chris Dodd.  AND WITH REPUBLICANS for backing off every time Barney Frank and his cronies played…THE RACE CARD!  The housing bubble is what led to the downfall and that was driven by Democrats, starting with Jimmy Carter and hugely expanded by Bill Clinton. Here are the facts, once again, for you to ignore….

*HUD TO FIGHT DISCRIMINATION, BOOST MINORITY HOMEOWNERSHIP AND WORK WITH URBAN LEAGUE TO FURTHER GOALS*
HUD Archives: Cuomo agrees w/Nat'l Urban League -- to Fight Housing Discrimination

New York Times -  1999
*Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending* -
Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending

August 5, 1997
*President Bush’s and the Administrations Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs – Fannie and Freddie dating back to 2001*
Just the Facts: The Administration’s Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs

By Elliot Blair Smith,
USA TODAY
*Fannie Mae to pay $400 million fine*
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*Franklin Raines was* Director of the Office of Management and Budget under Clinton and returned to Fannie Mae as its CEO in 1999.  Raines is not a “chief” economic adviser for President Barack Hussein Obama but has advised the administration on mortgage and housing matters.  Obama had hired another former Fannie CEO, Jim Johnson as a member of Obama’s V.P. search committee and who was forced to quit under fire.

Bloomberg News -
How the Democrats Created the Financial Crisis -
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*Democrats in their own words covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac*

*Timeline shows Bush, McCain warning Democrats of Financial Crisis *

*From the New York Times  
New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
By STEPHEN LABATON
*Published: September 11, 2003 *WASHINGTON,

Sept. 10— *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.*
Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.

The new agency would have the authority, which now rests with Congress, to set one of the two capital-reserve requirements for the companies. It would exercise authority over any new lines of business. And it would determine whether the two are adequately managing the risks of their ballooning portfolios.
*
The plan is an acknowledgment by the administration that oversight of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- which together have issued more than $1.5 trillion in outstanding debt -- is broken.* A report by outside investigators in July concluded that Freddie Mac manipulated its accounting to mislead investors, and critics have said Fannie Mae does not adequately hedge against rising interest rates.

Read more:  *New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*

[…]

*From USNews and World Report*
Barney Frank's Fannie and Freddie Muddle
By Sam Dealey
*September 10, 2008*
[…]
So five years ago, there was one of those rare moments in Washington when the branches and personalities of government—in this case, the Bush administration—are less interested in protecting or expanding their turf than in fixing a looming catastrophe. What was Frank's response to the proposal?

*''These two entities -- Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. ''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
[…]
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/sam-dealey/2008/09/10/barney-franks-fannie-and-freddie-muddle*

Wall Street Journal Barney’s Rubble – September 17, 2008
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB122161010874845645

Barney Frank in 2005: What Housing Bubble?

*Democrats Were Wrong on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*
The White House called for tighter regulation 17 times.
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blog...rats-were-wrong-on-fannie-mae-and-freddie-mac

Steve Kroft On Credit Default Swaps And Their Central Role In The Unfolding Economic Crisis 
The Bet That Blew Up Wall Street
All this, in addition to the repeal of the Glass-Steagall Act by President William Jefferson Clinton, caused the meltdown.

It COULD have been stopped or greatly reduced.  Democrats fought that every step of the way and the Republicans wilted under the barrage of being called racist and worse.


----------



## tycho1572

Take all the time you need, IM2.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


You're simply too closed minded and afraid to read anything with which you might not agree.  Keep up the good work!

From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
Category: *Research*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

*After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*

In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.

"President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."

Using data collected in 1929 by the Conference Board and the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Cole and Ohanian were able to establish average wages and prices across a range of industries just prior to the Depression. By adjusting for annual increases in productivity, they were able to use the 1929 benchmark to figure out what prices and wages would have been during every year of the Depression had Roosevelt's policies not gone into effect. They then compared those figures with actual prices and wages as reflected in the Conference Board data.

In the three years following the implementation of Roosevelt's policies, wages in 11 key industries averaged 25 percent higher than they otherwise would have done, the economists calculate. But unemployment was also 25 percent higher than it should have been, given gains in productivity.

Meanwhile, prices across 19 industries averaged 23 percent above where they should have been, given the state of the economy. With goods and services that much harder for consumers to afford, demand stalled and the gross national product floundered at 27 percent below where it otherwise might have been.

"High wages and high prices in an economic slump run contrary to everything we know about market forces in economic downturns," Ohanian said. "As we've seen in the past several years, salaries and prices fall when unemployment is high. By artificially inflating both, the New Deal policies short-circuited the market's self-correcting forces."

The policies were contained in the National Industrial Recovery Act (NIRA), which exempted industries from antitrust prosecution if they agreed to enter into collective bargaining agreements that significantly raised wages. Because protection from antitrust prosecution all but ensured higher prices for goods and services, a wide range of industries took the bait, Cole and Ohanian found. By 1934 more than 500 industries, which accounted for nearly 80 percent of private, non-agricultural employment, had entered into the collective bargaining agreements called for under NIRA.

Cole and Ohanian calculate that NIRA and its aftermath account for 60 percent of the weak recovery. Without the policies, they contend that the Depression would have ended in 1936 instead of the year when they believe the slump actually ended: 1943.

Roosevelt's role in lifting the nation out of the Great Depression has been so revered that Time magazine readers cited it in 1999 when naming him the 20th century's second-most influential figure.

"This is exciting and valuable research," said Robert E. Lucas Jr., the 1995 Nobel Laureate in economics, and the John Dewey Distinguished Service Professor of Economics at the University of Chicago. "The prevention and cure of depressions is a central mission of macroeconomics, and if we can't understand what happened in the 1930s, how can we be sure it won't happen again?"

NIRA's role in prolonging the Depression has not been more closely scrutinized because the Supreme Court declared the act unconstitutional within two years of its passage.

"Historians have assumed that the policies didn't have an impact because they were too short-lived, but the proof is in the pudding," Ohanian said. "We show that they really did artificially inflate wages and prices."

Even after being deemed unconstitutional, Roosevelt's anti-competition policies persisted — albeit under a different guise, the scholars found. Ohanian and Cole painstakingly documented the extent to which the Roosevelt administration looked the other way as industries once protected by NIRA continued to engage in price-fixing practices for four more years.

The number of antitrust cases brought by the Department of Justice fell from an average of 12.5 cases per year during the 1920s to an average of 6.5 cases per year from 1935 to 1938, the scholars found. Collusion had become so widespread that one Department of Interior official complained of receiving identical bids from a protected industry (steel) on 257 different occasions between mid-1935 and mid-1936.

The bids were not only identical but also 50 percent higher than foreign steel prices. Without competition, wholesale prices remained inflated, averaging 14 percent higher than they would have been without the troublesome practices, the UCLA economists calculate.

NIRA's labor provisions, meanwhile, were strengthened in the National Relations Act, signed into law in 1935.

*As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*

Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.

Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.

"The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."

-UCLA-
LSMS368

Read more:  *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you guessed wrong. That is the problem with whites like you who are dumb. I don't have to be a failure, poor, destitute and miserable to oppose your mother fucking racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you complaining because you’re living comfortably?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I opposing an injustice that has not ended. I know you can't understand how I can do that despite having ben relatively successful because you are dumb and white. But if you ever had to live dealing with the shit, you would not ask the dumb ass questions you have just asked.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
Click to expand...

Trump needs to do what Obama was up too, and shift tons of wealth to poor white folks.  Redistribution can go two ways, and elections do have consequences.

Hey, it's time for the republicans to win back the poor white vote by giving them tons and tons of free crap. That ought to do it.  Oh wait that's a Demon-crat move.  Oh well if ya can't beat'em, then beat'em at their own game.


----------



## beagle9

Markle said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Democrats forced banks to loan money to people when the GOP was in power? Talk about stretching an inch into a mile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying desperately to change history, aren't you?
> 
> Just to remind all our FRIENDS from the far left, the responsibility for this mess lies with Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Barney Frank and Chris Dodd.  AND WITH REPUBLICANS for backing off every time Barney Frank and his cronies played…THE RACE CARD!  The housing bubble is what led to the downfall and that was driven by Democrats, starting with Jimmy Carter and hugely expanded by Bill Clinton. Here are the facts, once again, for you to ignore….
> 
> *HUD TO FIGHT DISCRIMINATION, BOOST MINORITY HOMEOWNERSHIP AND WORK WITH URBAN LEAGUE TO FURTHER GOALS*
> HUD Archives: Cuomo agrees w/Nat'l Urban League -- to Fight Housing Discrimination
> 
> New York Times -  1999
> *Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending* -
> Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending
> 
> August 5, 1997
> *President Bush’s and the Administrations Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs – Fannie and Freddie dating back to 2001*
> Just the Facts: The Administration’s Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs
> 
> By Elliot Blair Smith,
> USA TODAY
> *Fannie Mae to pay $400 million fine*
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *Franklin Raines was* Director of the Office of Management and Budget under Clinton and returned to Fannie Mae as its CEO in 1999.  Raines is not a “chief” economic adviser for President Barack Hussein Obama but has advised the administration on mortgage and housing matters.  Obama had hired another former Fannie CEO, Jim Johnson as a member of Obama’s V.P. search committee and who was forced to quit under fire.
> 
> Bloomberg News -
> How the Democrats Created the Financial Crisis -
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *Democrats in their own words covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac*
> 
> *Timeline shows Bush, McCain warning Democrats of Financial Crisis *
> 
> *From the New York Times
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
> By STEPHEN LABATON
> *Published: September 11, 2003 *WASHINGTON,
> 
> Sept. 10— *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.*
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> 
> The new agency would have the authority, which now rests with Congress, to set one of the two capital-reserve requirements for the companies. It would exercise authority over any new lines of business. And it would determine whether the two are adequately managing the risks of their ballooning portfolios.
> *
> The plan is an acknowledgment by the administration that oversight of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- which together have issued more than $1.5 trillion in outstanding debt -- is broken.* A report by outside investigators in July concluded that Freddie Mac manipulated its accounting to mislead investors, and critics have said Fannie Mae does not adequately hedge against rising interest rates.
> 
> Read more:  *New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
> 
> […]
> 
> *From USNews and World Report*
> Barney Frank's Fannie and Freddie Muddle
> By Sam Dealey
> *September 10, 2008*
> […]
> So five years ago, there was one of those rare moments in Washington when the branches and personalities of government—in this case, the Bush administration—are less interested in protecting or expanding their turf than in fixing a looming catastrophe. What was Frank's response to the proposal?
> 
> *''These two entities -- Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. ''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> […]
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/sam-dealey/2008/09/10/barney-franks-fannie-and-freddie-muddle*
> 
> Wall Street Journal Barney’s Rubble – September 17, 2008
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB122161010874845645
> 
> Barney Frank in 2005: What Housing Bubble?
> 
> *Democrats Were Wrong on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*
> The White House called for tighter regulation 17 times.
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blog...rats-were-wrong-on-fannie-mae-and-freddie-mac
> 
> Steve Kroft On Credit Default Swaps And Their Central Role In The Unfolding Economic Crisis
> The Bet That Blew Up Wall Street
> All this, in addition to the repeal of the Glass-Steagall Act by President William Jefferson Clinton, caused the meltdown.
> 
> It COULD have been stopped or greatly reduced.  Democrats fought that every step of the way and the Republicans wilted under the barrage of being called racist and worse.
Click to expand...

This country is under extreme attack by Demon-crats, and it must fight back more than it ever has in it's history. Now when I say fight, I mean politically fight to the end using every means available. VOTE Americans VOTE. No more bullcrap, and no more complacency. It's time to act in the most powerful way, and that means VOTE republican.  No to Demon-crats.


----------



## tycho1572

Still can’t answer a simple question, IM2?


----------



## tycho1572

I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
Click to expand...


Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh? 

Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.


----------



## K9Buck

IM2 said:


> All Trump knows how to do is go bankrupt.



Trump has never personally declared bankruptcy.  But that's all irrelevant.  What matters is whether or not he has delivered positive economic results - or not, and he most definitely has.  Unemployment rates for blacks and Hispanics have NEVER been lower.  Based on your response, Trump could probably make every American a millionaire and you'd still oppose him because your loyalty is NOT to your fellow citizen, but to the Democratic Party.  In other words, you're a partisan hack.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans have proved what they have for their Appalachian base.

Higher infant mortality, a miserable life, then falling life expectancy.


----------



## K9Buck

IM2 said:


> Obama was handed a recession by Bush.



The recession was the result of bad loan policies on federally insured loans, which was mostly brought about by powerful Democrats like Barney Frank.


----------



## John Shaw

K9Buck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump knows how to do is go bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has never personally declared bankruptcy.  But that's all irrelevant.  What matters is whether or not he has delivered positive economic results - or not, and he most definitely has.  Unemployment rates for blacks and Hispanics have NEVER been lower.  Based on your response, Trump could probably make every American a millionaire and you'd still oppose him because your loyalty is NOT to your fellow citizen, but to the Democratic Party.  In other words, you're a partisan hack.
Click to expand...


Until you remember that economists predicted that the tax cuts would have a TEMPORARY positive effect on the economy, but would ultimately be a net negative, mostly benefiting only the very rich. Guess what? We're still definitely in the "temporary" zone. If this economy is still going strong in a few years then maybe I'll become a believer.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
Click to expand...


I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.


----------



## K9Buck

John Shaw said:


> Until you remember that economists predicted that the tax cuts would have a TEMPORARY positive effect on the economy, but would ultimately be a net negative, mostly benefiting only the very rich. Guess what? We're still definitely in the "temporary" zone. If this economy is still going strong in a few years then maybe I'll become a believer.



That's a fair and reasoned response.  I share your view.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson's mother was on welfare.  Ben is not.  Ben applied himself.  No one held him back or promoted him. No one offered him a stethoscope because he was black. He worked to achieve his goal.
> Ben showed you how to go from welfare to wealthy.  Work hard. < a non partizan approach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
Click to expand...


Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump knows how to do is go bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has never personally declared bankruptcy.  But that's all irrelevant.  What matters is whether or not he has delivered positive economic results - or not, and he most definitely has.  Unemployment rates for blacks and Hispanics have NEVER been lower.  Based on your response, Trump could probably make every American a millionaire and you'd still oppose him because your loyalty is NOT to your fellow citizen, but to the Democratic Party.  In other words, you're a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you remember that economists predicted that the tax cuts would have a TEMPORARY positive effect on the economy, but would ultimatetly be a net negative, mostly benefiting only the very rich. Guess what? We're still definitely in the "temporary" zone. If this economy is still going strong in a few years then maybe I'll become a believer.
Click to expand...


I know what the economists said dumb ass kid. The republicans here are the ones who dismissed it. And while Trump ha s not filed for personal bankruptcy:

*Trump has never filed for personal bankruptcy. But he has filed four business bankruptcies, which **Bankruptcy.com** says makes Trump the top filer in recent decades. All of them were centered around casinos he used to own in Atlantic City. They were all Chapter 11 restructurings, which lets a company stay in business while shedding debt it owes to banks, employees and suppliers.*

Everything you want to know about Donald Trump's bankruptcies






Trump has not really delivered anything. 

The America Donald Trump Is Inheriting, By The Numbers
Trump is lucky he inherited a good hand
Obama Policies Fueled Our Economic Boom. Don't Let Trump And His Rich Man's Tax Cut Steal The Credit | HuffPost
The truth about Obama's economic legacy and Trump's inheritance
A look at the economy Trump inherited, which he calls a ‘mess’

Trump policies have yet to take full effect. In February or March they will begin to. Then from that point on we can talk about what Trump has delivered.

If everyone was made a millionaire by Trumps policies, I'd be a millionaire so why would I oppose such an economic policy. But there is more to life than the economy so I don't have to like Trump because I made a few dollars more. When you grow up, maybe you'll understand that.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carson showed me how to be a lawn jockey.  Look son, there will be no listening to lectures from whites telling everybody to work hard when whites have been given most everything they have because of the government. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
Click to expand...


I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.


----------



## IM2

K9Buck said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was handed a recession by Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recession was the result of bad loan policies on federally insured loans, which was mostly brought about by powerful Democrats like Barney Frank.
Click to expand...


That's not what Greenspan said.

*Greenspan Concedes Error on Regulation*
By EDMUND L. ANDREWS OCT. 23, 2008

*You had the authority to prevent irresponsible lending practices that led to the subprime mortgage crisis. You were advised to do so by many others,” said Representative Henry A. Waxman of California, chairman of the committee. “Do you feel that your ideology pushed you to make decisions that you wish you had not made?”

Mr. Greenspan conceded: “Yes, I’ve found a flaw. I don’t know how significant or permanent it is. But I’ve been very distressed by that fact.”

On a day that brought more bad news about rising home foreclosures and slumping employment, Mr. Greenspan refused to accept blame for the crisis but acknowledged that his belief in deregulation had been shaken.

He noted that the immense and largely unregulated business of spreading financial risk widely, through the use of exotic financial instruments called **derivatives**, had gotten out of control and had added to the havoc of today’s crisis. As far back as 1994, Mr. Greenspan staunchly and successfully opposed tougher regulation on derivatives.

But on Thursday, he agreed that the multitrillion-dollar market for **credit default swaps**, instruments originally created to insure bond investors against the risk of default, needed to be restrained.*

More.

*Many Republican lawmakers on the oversight committee tried to blame the mortgage meltdown on the unchecked growth of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the giant government-sponsored mortgage-finance companies that were placed in a government conservatorship last month. Republicans have argued that Democratic lawmakers blocked measures to reform the companies.

But Mr. Greenspan, who was first appointed by President Ronald Reagan, placed far more blame on the Wall Street companies that bundled subprime mortgages into pools and sold them as mortgage-backed securities. Global demand for the securities was so high, he said, that Wall Street companies pressured lenders to lower their standards and produce more “paper.”

“The evidence strongly suggests that without the excess demand from securitizers, subprime mortgage originations (undeniably the original source of the crisis) would have been far smaller and defaults accordingly far lower,” he said.*

Greenspan Concedes Error on Regulation


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Democrats forced banks to loan money to people when the GOP was in power? Talk about stretching an inch into a mile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying desperately to change history, aren't you?
> 
> Just to remind all our FRIENDS from the far left, the responsibility for this mess lies with Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, Barney Frank and Chris Dodd.  AND WITH REPUBLICANS for backing off every time Barney Frank and his cronies played…THE RACE CARD!  The housing bubble is what led to the downfall and that was driven by Democrats, starting with Jimmy Carter and hugely expanded by Bill Clinton. Here are the facts, once again, for you to ignore….
> 
> *HUD TO FIGHT DISCRIMINATION, BOOST MINORITY HOMEOWNERSHIP AND WORK WITH URBAN LEAGUE TO FURTHER GOALS*
> HUD Archives: Cuomo agrees w/Nat'l Urban League -- to Fight Housing Discrimination
> 
> New York Times -  1999
> *Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending* -
> Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending
> 
> August 5, 1997
> *President Bush’s and the Administrations Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs – Fannie and Freddie dating back to 2001*
> Just the Facts: The Administration’s Unheeded Warnings About the Systemic Risk Posed by the GSEs
> 
> By Elliot Blair Smith,
> USA TODAY
> *Fannie Mae to pay $400 million fine*
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *Franklin Raines was* Director of the Office of Management and Budget under Clinton and returned to Fannie Mae as its CEO in 1999.  Raines is not a “chief” economic adviser for President Barack Hussein Obama but has advised the administration on mortgage and housing matters.  Obama had hired another former Fannie CEO, Jim Johnson as a member of Obama’s V.P. search committee and who was forced to quit under fire.
> 
> Bloomberg News -
> How the Democrats Created the Financial Crisis -
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *Democrats in their own words covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac*
> 
> *Timeline shows Bush, McCain warning Democrats of Financial Crisis *
> 
> *From the New York Times
> New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
> By STEPHEN LABATON
> *Published: September 11, 2003 *WASHINGTON,
> 
> Sept. 10— *The Bush administration today recommended the most significant regulatory overhaul in the housing finance industry since the savings and loan crisis a decade ago.*
> Under the plan, disclosed at a Congressional hearing today, a new agency would be created within the Treasury Department to assume supervision of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored companies that are the two largest players in the mortgage lending industry.
> 
> The new agency would have the authority, which now rests with Congress, to set one of the two capital-reserve requirements for the companies. It would exercise authority over any new lines of business. And it would determine whether the two are adequately managing the risks of their ballooning portfolios.
> *
> The plan is an acknowledgment by the administration that oversight of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- which together have issued more than $1.5 trillion in outstanding debt -- is broken.* A report by outside investigators in July concluded that Freddie Mac manipulated its accounting to mislead investors, and critics have said Fannie Mae does not adequately hedge against rising interest rates.
> 
> Read more:  *New Agency Proposed to Oversee Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae*
> 
> […]
> 
> *From USNews and World Report*
> Barney Frank's Fannie and Freddie Muddle
> By Sam Dealey
> *September 10, 2008*
> […]
> So five years ago, there was one of those rare moments in Washington when the branches and personalities of government—in this case, the Bush administration—are less interested in protecting or expanding their turf than in fixing a looming catastrophe. What was Frank's response to the proposal?
> 
> *''These two entities -- Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac -- are not facing any kind of financial crisis,'' said Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts, the ranking Democrat on the Financial Services Committee. ''The more people exaggerate these problems, the more pressure there is on these companies, the less we will see in terms of affordable housing.''
> […]
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/sam-dealey/2008/09/10/barney-franks-fannie-and-freddie-muddle*
> 
> Wall Street Journal Barney’s Rubble – September 17, 2008
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB122161010874845645
> 
> Barney Frank in 2005: What Housing Bubble?
> 
> *Democrats Were Wrong on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*
> The White House called for tighter regulation 17 times.
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blog...rats-were-wrong-on-fannie-mae-and-freddie-mac
> 
> Steve Kroft On Credit Default Swaps And Their Central Role In The Unfolding Economic Crisis
> The Bet That Blew Up Wall Street
> All this, in addition to the repeal of the Glass-Steagall Act by President William Jefferson Clinton, caused the meltdown.
> 
> It COULD have been stopped or greatly reduced.  Democrats fought that every step of the way and the Republicans wilted under the barrage of being called racist and worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This country is under extreme attack by Demon-crats, and it must fight back more than it ever has in it's history. Now when I say fight, I mean politically fight to the end using every means available. VOTE Americans VOTE. No more bullcrap, and no more complacency. It's time to act in the most powerful way, and that means VOTE republican.  No to Demon-crats.
Click to expand...


That's not what Greenspan said.

*Greenspan Concedes Error on Regulation*
By EDMUND L. ANDREWS OCT. 23, 2008

*You had the authority to prevent irresponsible lending practices that led to the subprime mortgage crisis. You were advised to do so by many others,” said Representative Henry A. Waxman of California, chairman of the committee. “Do you feel that your ideology pushed you to make decisions that you wish you had not made?”

Mr. Greenspan conceded: “Yes, I’ve found a flaw. I don’t know how significant or permanent it is. But I’ve been very distressed by that fact.”

On a day that brought more bad news about rising home foreclosures and slumping employment, Mr. Greenspan refused to accept blame for the crisis but acknowledged that his belief in deregulation had been shaken.

He noted that the immense and largely unregulated business of spreading financial risk widely, through the use of exotic financial instruments called **derivatives**, had gotten out of control and had added to the havoc of today’s crisis. As far back as 1994, Mr. Greenspan staunchly and successfully opposed tougher regulation on derivatives.

But on Thursday, he agreed that the multitrillion-dollar market for **credit default swaps**, instruments originally created to insure bond investors against the risk of default, needed to be restrained.*

More.

*Many Republican lawmakers on the oversight committee tried to blame the mortgage meltdown on the unchecked growth of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the giant government-sponsored mortgage-finance companies that were placed in a government conservatorship last month. Republicans have argued that Democratic lawmakers blocked measures to reform the companies.

But Mr. Greenspan, who was first appointed by President Ronald Reagan, placed far more blame on the Wall Street companies that bundled subprime mortgages into pools and sold them as mortgage-backed securities. Global demand for the securities was so high, he said, that Wall Street companies pressured lenders to lower their standards and produce more “paper.”

“The evidence strongly suggests that without the excess demand from securitizers, subprime mortgage originations (undeniably the original source of the crisis) would have been far smaller and defaults accordingly far lower,” he said.*

Greenspan Concedes Error on Regulation


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a hand out.  Did you get a hand out?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any handouts. I had to work for everything I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too.  And  the government took from me as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking less... thanks to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs to do what Obama was up too, and shift tons of wealth to poor white folks.  Redistribution can go two ways, and elections do have consequences.
> 
> Hey, it's time for the republicans to win back the poor white vote by giving them tons and tons of free crap. That ought to do it.  Oh wait that's a Demon-crat move.  Oh well if ya can't beat'em, then beat'em at their own game.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Still can’t answer a simple question, IM2?



I answered the question in the same way you answered mine.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
Click to expand...


Earned what? The privilege to spend inordinate amounts of time arguing with people who don't give 2 fucks about anything you have to say anyway? What is the point? 

The answer: there is none. You must be extremely miserable. I would pity you, if you weren't such a disgusting degenerate.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're simply too closed minded and afraid to read anything with which you might not agree.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
> Category: *Research*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> *After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.
> 
> "President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."
> 
> Using data collected in 1929 by the Conference Board and the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Cole and Ohanian were able to establish average wages and prices across a range of industries just prior to the Depression. By adjusting for annual increases in productivity, they were able to use the 1929 benchmark to figure out what prices and wages would have been during every year of the Depression had Roosevelt's policies not gone into effect. They then compared those figures with actual prices and wages as reflected in the Conference Board data.
> 
> In the three years following the implementation of Roosevelt's policies, wages in 11 key industries averaged 25 percent higher than they otherwise would have done, the economists calculate. But unemployment was also 25 percent higher than it should have been, given gains in productivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, prices across 19 industries averaged 23 percent above where they should have been, given the state of the economy. With goods and services that much harder for consumers to afford, demand stalled and the gross national product floundered at 27 percent below where it otherwise might have been.
> 
> "High wages and high prices in an economic slump run contrary to everything we know about market forces in economic downturns," Ohanian said. "As we've seen in the past several years, salaries and prices fall when unemployment is high. By artificially inflating both, the New Deal policies short-circuited the market's self-correcting forces."
> 
> The policies were contained in the National Industrial Recovery Act (NIRA), which exempted industries from antitrust prosecution if they agreed to enter into collective bargaining agreements that significantly raised wages. Because protection from antitrust prosecution all but ensured higher prices for goods and services, a wide range of industries took the bait, Cole and Ohanian found. By 1934 more than 500 industries, which accounted for nearly 80 percent of private, non-agricultural employment, had entered into the collective bargaining agreements called for under NIRA.
> 
> Cole and Ohanian calculate that NIRA and its aftermath account for 60 percent of the weak recovery. Without the policies, they contend that the Depression would have ended in 1936 instead of the year when they believe the slump actually ended: 1943.
> 
> Roosevelt's role in lifting the nation out of the Great Depression has been so revered that Time magazine readers cited it in 1999 when naming him the 20th century's second-most influential figure.
> 
> "This is exciting and valuable research," said Robert E. Lucas Jr., the 1995 Nobel Laureate in economics, and the John Dewey Distinguished Service Professor of Economics at the University of Chicago. "The prevention and cure of depressions is a central mission of macroeconomics, and if we can't understand what happened in the 1930s, how can we be sure it won't happen again?"
> 
> NIRA's role in prolonging the Depression has not been more closely scrutinized because the Supreme Court declared the act unconstitutional within two years of its passage.
> 
> "Historians have assumed that the policies didn't have an impact because they were too short-lived, but the proof is in the pudding," Ohanian said. "We show that they really did artificially inflate wages and prices."
> 
> Even after being deemed unconstitutional, Roosevelt's anti-competition policies persisted — albeit under a different guise, the scholars found. Ohanian and Cole painstakingly documented the extent to which the Roosevelt administration looked the other way as industries once protected by NIRA continued to engage in price-fixing practices for four more years.
> 
> The number of antitrust cases brought by the Department of Justice fell from an average of 12.5 cases per year during the 1920s to an average of 6.5 cases per year from 1935 to 1938, the scholars found. Collusion had become so widespread that one Department of Interior official complained of receiving identical bids from a protected industry (steel) on 257 different occasions between mid-1935 and mid-1936.
> 
> The bids were not only identical but also 50 percent higher than foreign steel prices. Without competition, wholesale prices remained inflated, averaging 14 percent higher than they would have been without the troublesome practices, the UCLA economists calculate.
> 
> NIRA's labor provisions, meanwhile, were strengthened in the National Relations Act, signed into law in 1935.
> 
> *As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*
> 
> Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.
> 
> Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.
> 
> "The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."
> 
> -UCLA-
> LSMS368
> 
> Read more:  *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
Click to expand...

What kind of stupid shit is that? Obama isnt FDR you moron.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.


if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Treasury is set to borrow nearly $1 trillion this year, and at least that much afterward.*
> 
> The Treasury may borrow nearly $1 trillion in 2018, and at least that much afterward — here's why it matters
> 
> *The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010*
> 
> *"The federal government is expected to raise a total of $ 1.3 trillion this year, more than twice the amount borrowed last year and the highest annual loan amount since 2010, according to new Treasury estimates.
> 
> Debt relief is exceptional by historical standards. In just two years, the government nominally borrowed more money – in 2009 and 2010, when the country was struggling with the effects of the Great Recession."*
> 
> The US borrowed $ 1.3 trillion this year, its highest level since 2010
> 
> *US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018*
> 
> US Treasury to Borrow More Than $1.3 Trillion in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
Click to expand...


We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to guess you don’t have much and want to blame others for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you guessed wrong. That is the problem with whites like you who are dumb. I don't have to be a failure, poor, destitute and miserable to oppose your mother fucking racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you complaining because you’re living comfortably?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I opposing an injustice that has not ended. I know you can't understand how I can do that despite having ben relatively successful because you are dumb and white. But if you ever had to live dealing with the shit, you would not ask the dumb ass questions you have just asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Notice that you have a picture a white boy whining. Karma.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
Click to expand...


Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.

In fact, the only countries that aren't allowed to discriminate against you based on your race are in N.America and Europe. Everywhere else it is considered pretty normal to consider your own race superior, and not at all unusual to harshly discriminate against others.

Edit: Also Australia and a few others. In Asia and Africa it is definitely considered normal to racially discriminate, that's for sure.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
Click to expand...


No, I don't have to. I live in America and that is what I am talking about.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to. I live in America and that is what I am talking about.
Click to expand...


Asians in the U.S. are doing better than anyone else. Especially if you include Indians. Arabs are doing fine as well, though they aren't really a race; they are usually considered Caucasian.  What in the flying fuck are you talking about?

There are a lot of poor blacks, whites, and Latinos, but almost no poor Asians. Hmm ... I wonder why? Probably has something to do with the fact that Asians are much better educated than everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
> 
> In fact, the only countries that aren't allowed to discriminate against you based on your race are in N.America and Europe. Everywhere else it is considered pretty normal to consider your own race superior, and not at all unusual to harshly discriminate against others.
> 
> Edit: Also Australia and a few others. In Asia and Africa it is definitely considered normal to racially discriminate, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

I've been to both Japan and Korea. The people there told me their racist attitudes come from what white people have told them about Blacks. The ones that actually talk to Black people love them.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry lice head. Its just the facts that Obama improved the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have done NOTHING and the economy would have improved far sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're simply too closed minded and afraid to read anything with which you might not agree.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> From that bastion of Conservatism, UCLA
> 
> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
> Category: *Research*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> *After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*
> 
> "Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*
> 
> In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.
> 
> "President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."
> 
> Using data collected in 1929 by the Conference Board and the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Cole and Ohanian were able to establish average wages and prices across a range of industries just prior to the Depression. By adjusting for annual increases in productivity, they were able to use the 1929 benchmark to figure out what prices and wages would have been during every year of the Depression had Roosevelt's policies not gone into effect. They then compared those figures with actual prices and wages as reflected in the Conference Board data.
> 
> In the three years following the implementation of Roosevelt's policies, wages in 11 key industries averaged 25 percent higher than they otherwise would have done, the economists calculate. But unemployment was also 25 percent higher than it should have been, given gains in productivity.
> 
> Meanwhile, prices across 19 industries averaged 23 percent above where they should have been, given the state of the economy. With goods and services that much harder for consumers to afford, demand stalled and the gross national product floundered at 27 percent below where it otherwise might have been.
> 
> "High wages and high prices in an economic slump run contrary to everything we know about market forces in economic downturns," Ohanian said. "As we've seen in the past several years, salaries and prices fall when unemployment is high. By artificially inflating both, the New Deal policies short-circuited the market's self-correcting forces."
> 
> The policies were contained in the National Industrial Recovery Act (NIRA), which exempted industries from antitrust prosecution if they agreed to enter into collective bargaining agreements that significantly raised wages. Because protection from antitrust prosecution all but ensured higher prices for goods and services, a wide range of industries took the bait, Cole and Ohanian found. By 1934 more than 500 industries, which accounted for nearly 80 percent of private, non-agricultural employment, had entered into the collective bargaining agreements called for under NIRA.
> 
> Cole and Ohanian calculate that NIRA and its aftermath account for 60 percent of the weak recovery. Without the policies, they contend that the Depression would have ended in 1936 instead of the year when they believe the slump actually ended: 1943.
> 
> Roosevelt's role in lifting the nation out of the Great Depression has been so revered that Time magazine readers cited it in 1999 when naming him the 20th century's second-most influential figure.
> 
> "This is exciting and valuable research," said Robert E. Lucas Jr., the 1995 Nobel Laureate in economics, and the John Dewey Distinguished Service Professor of Economics at the University of Chicago. "The prevention and cure of depressions is a central mission of macroeconomics, and if we can't understand what happened in the 1930s, how can we be sure it won't happen again?"
> 
> NIRA's role in prolonging the Depression has not been more closely scrutinized because the Supreme Court declared the act unconstitutional within two years of its passage.
> 
> "Historians have assumed that the policies didn't have an impact because they were too short-lived, but the proof is in the pudding," Ohanian said. "We show that they really did artificially inflate wages and prices."
> 
> Even after being deemed unconstitutional, Roosevelt's anti-competition policies persisted — albeit under a different guise, the scholars found. Ohanian and Cole painstakingly documented the extent to which the Roosevelt administration looked the other way as industries once protected by NIRA continued to engage in price-fixing practices for four more years.
> 
> The number of antitrust cases brought by the Department of Justice fell from an average of 12.5 cases per year during the 1920s to an average of 6.5 cases per year from 1935 to 1938, the scholars found. Collusion had become so widespread that one Department of Interior official complained of receiving identical bids from a protected industry (steel) on 257 different occasions between mid-1935 and mid-1936.
> 
> The bids were not only identical but also 50 percent higher than foreign steel prices. Without competition, wholesale prices remained inflated, averaging 14 percent higher than they would have been without the troublesome practices, the UCLA economists calculate.
> 
> NIRA's labor provisions, meanwhile, were strengthened in the National Relations Act, signed into law in 1935.
> 
> *As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*
> 
> Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.
> 
> Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.
> 
> "The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."
> 
> -UCLA-
> LSMS368
> 
> Read more:  *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
Click to expand...

Our economy would be worse off now; we would still be less developed instead of more developed, like we are now.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey guys, we definitely aren't looking for handouts or anythng, but, uh ...
> 
> You're white. Feel bad about it. Give us some fucking money."
> 
> **Sticks hand out.
> 
> Does that about sum up IM2's outlook on life? I feel like it does a pretty good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
Click to expand...

Then quit begging already.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> What kind of stupid shit is that? Obama isnt FDR you moron.



True, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama is not nearly as intelligent as was FDR.  Both knew zilch about economic policy.  FDR was a good war president, Obama, a disaster.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of stupid shit is that? Obama isnt FDR you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama is not nearly as intelligent as was FDR.  Both knew zilch about economic policy.  FDR was a good war president, Obama, a disaster.
Click to expand...

in what way?


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to. I live in America and that is what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians in the U.S. are doing better than anyone else. Especially if you include Indians. Arabs are doing fine as well, though they aren't really a race; they are usually considered Caucasian.  What in the flying fuck are you talking about?
> 
> There are a lot of poor blacks, whites, and Latinos, but almost no poor Asians. Hmm ... I wonder why? Probably has something to do with the fact that Asians are much better educated than everyone else.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.

*Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible*
“The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” one expert says.
By Kimberly Yam

Asian-Americans are often thought of as doctors. Bankers. Success stories. While those examples exist, Asian-Americans are by no means monolithic. There’s a whole other side to the minority group that goes undiscussed.

There’s the elderly retired Chinatown restaurant worker who has limited savings and must share an apartment with several other people. There’s the Cambodian refugee dealing with the trauma from living in a war-torn country and trying to start over in the Bronx with limited English. And there are many others who have yet to see their American dreams come true.  

In fact, there are more Asian-Americans living in poverty in New York City than any other minority group. Their stories, however, are rarely told.

Recently, dispelling the model minority myth has become a major issue as Asian-Americans from disadvantaged communities become more vocal about how their experiences differ from the stereotyped narratives the public hears so often.

Nonprofits are calling for disaggregated data, publishing their own research and reaching out to help disadvantaged Asian-American communities. They say the belief that Asians are successful across the board hurts the community and keeps funding from those in need. 

*A Problem Rooted In Labels And Appearances*
“The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty.”

Disadvantaged Asian-Americans’ needs are seldom addressed, and experts say the model minority myth is partially to blame. Because of the frequently perpetuated stereotype that Asian-Americans are successful, the realities of poor Asian-Americans get ignored, Jo-Ann Yoo, executive director of the social services nonprofit Asian American Federation, told HuffPost.

“The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” Yoo explained. “The myth assumes that we somehow have the capacity to work ourselves out of poverty without any help.”

More than one-quarter of Asian-Americans live in poverty in New York City. An estimated 26.6 percent live below the city’s poverty threshold in 2014 ― an increase from the year before, the NYC Center for Economic Opportunity reported.

The circumstances of poor Asian-Americans are diverse. Asian-American seniors are the most financially vulnerable of the group, with almost 1 in 4 living in poverty, a report from the Asian American Federation noted. Those from refugee communities, including Cambodians and Vietnamese, also experience higher rates of poverty. Recent immigrants, including Bangladeshi-Americans, have high poverty rates as well, Yoo said. And many of those in need are not proficient in English. 

Perhaps most surprising is that Asian-American poverty rates remain higher than those of other groups despite the group’s higher levels of educational attainment, a Social Indicators Report from the Mayor’s Office of Operations mentioned. 

Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible | HuffPost

*Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty*

The data on income and poverty show the dual-nature of how our community is doing,” said University of California Riverside Public Policy Professor Karthick Ramakrishnan about the Income and Poverty fact sheet he co-authored for the Center for American Progress and AAPIData.

“On the one hand, you have high-skill immigrants and their children who are doing very well in terms of income. At the same time, we also have many others, particularly refugee populations and many Pacific Islander communities, that continue to struggle in terms of poverty.”

A closer look at the numbers shows that although Asian Americans have the highest median household income ($72,000), that is because Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders also have larger households (3.02 and 3.63, respectively, as opposed to 2.58 national average and 2.46 among whites). The community is also highly concentrated in the four most expensive states—Hawaii, California, New York, New Jersey—(50% of Asian Americans and 58% of Pacific Islanders, as opposed to only 19% of whites).

More.

Once adjusted for household size and geography, the poverty numbers shift considerably. 16.1% of Asian Americans live in poverty as opposed to 10.4% of whites. And the numbers are growing fast.

“Another important finding we have is that poverty rates among Asian-American seniors is much higher than the national average,” said Ramakrishnan, “This is a significant problem for the Asian-American community that needs to be addressed, particularly since many of these Asian-American seniors also face language barriers.”
*
Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty
*


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young boy you don't know my outlook on life. And considering you whites have got all the handouts, you might want to close your mouth before you get embarrassed. You rally need to stop listening to all that alt right white boy crying. Because I don't give a damn if you're white and think you're the greatest man alive, your ass would not be shit if not for what the government took from us and gave to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit begging already.
Click to expand...


You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must suck to have twice my years and half my intelligence, huh?
> 
> Of course I know your outlook on life, you lazy fuck; you post 10x more than almost anyone else and complain nonstop. Whine, whine, whine ... you've made it abundantly clear that that's all you're capable of. It's not like you're some sort of enigma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit begging already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.

You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to. I live in America and that is what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians in the U.S. are doing better than anyone else. Especially if you include Indians. Arabs are doing fine as well, though they aren't really a race; they are usually considered Caucasian.  What in the flying fuck are you talking about?
> 
> There are a lot of poor blacks, whites, and Latinos, but almost no poor Asians. Hmm ... I wonder why? Probably has something to do with the fact that Asians are much better educated than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> *Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible*
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” one expert says.
> By Kimberly Yam
> 
> Asian-Americans are often thought of as doctors. Bankers. Success stories. While those examples exist, Asian-Americans are by no means monolithic. There’s a whole other side to the minority group that goes undiscussed.
> 
> There’s the elderly retired Chinatown restaurant worker who has limited savings and must share an apartment with several other people. There’s the Cambodian refugee dealing with the trauma from living in a war-torn country and trying to start over in the Bronx with limited English. And there are many others who have yet to see their American dreams come true.
> 
> In fact, there are more Asian-Americans living in poverty in New York City than any other minority group. Their stories, however, are rarely told.
> 
> Recently, dispelling the model minority myth has become a major issue as Asian-Americans from disadvantaged communities become more vocal about how their experiences differ from the stereotyped narratives the public hears so often.
> 
> Nonprofits are calling for disaggregated data, publishing their own research and reaching out to help disadvantaged Asian-American communities. They say the belief that Asians are successful across the board hurts the community and keeps funding from those in need.
> 
> *A Problem Rooted In Labels And Appearances*
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty.”
> 
> Disadvantaged Asian-Americans’ needs are seldom addressed, and experts say the model minority myth is partially to blame. Because of the frequently perpetuated stereotype that Asian-Americans are successful, the realities of poor Asian-Americans get ignored, Jo-Ann Yoo, executive director of the social services nonprofit Asian American Federation, told HuffPost.
> 
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” Yoo explained. “The myth assumes that we somehow have the capacity to work ourselves out of poverty without any help.”
> 
> More than one-quarter of Asian-Americans live in poverty in New York City. An estimated 26.6 percent live below the city’s poverty threshold in 2014 ― an increase from the year before, the NYC Center for Economic Opportunity reported.
> 
> The circumstances of poor Asian-Americans are diverse. Asian-American seniors are the most financially vulnerable of the group, with almost 1 in 4 living in poverty, a report from the Asian American Federation noted. Those from refugee communities, including Cambodians and Vietnamese, also experience higher rates of poverty. Recent immigrants, including Bangladeshi-Americans, have high poverty rates as well, Yoo said. And many of those in need are not proficient in English.
> 
> Perhaps most surprising is that Asian-American poverty rates remain higher than those of other groups despite the group’s higher levels of educational attainment, a Social Indicators Report from the Mayor’s Office of Operations mentioned.
> 
> Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible | HuffPost
> 
> *Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty*
> 
> The data on income and poverty show the dual-nature of how our community is doing,” said University of California Riverside Public Policy Professor Karthick Ramakrishnan about the Income and Poverty fact sheet he co-authored for the Center for American Progress and AAPIData.
> 
> “On the one hand, you have high-skill immigrants and their children who are doing very well in terms of income. At the same time, we also have many others, particularly refugee populations and many Pacific Islander communities, that continue to struggle in terms of poverty.”
> 
> A closer look at the numbers shows that although Asian Americans have the highest median household income ($72,000), that is because Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders also have larger households (3.02 and 3.63, respectively, as opposed to 2.58 national average and 2.46 among whites). The community is also highly concentrated in the four most expensive states—Hawaii, California, New York, New Jersey—(50% of Asian Americans and 58% of Pacific Islanders, as opposed to only 19% of whites).
> 
> More.
> 
> Once adjusted for household size and geography, the poverty numbers shift considerably. 16.1% of Asian Americans live in poverty as opposed to 10.4% of whites. And the numbers are growing fast.
> 
> “Another important finding we have is that poverty rates among Asian-American seniors is much higher than the national average,” said Ramakrishnan, “This is a significant problem for the Asian-American community that needs to be addressed, particularly since many of these Asian-American seniors also face language barriers.”
> *
> Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty*
Click to expand...


Of course there are going to be some poor Asians, but they have the greatest national income and rate of higher education. Education and income are shown to be highly related. Assuming your article is accurate, I am kind of surprised if Asians have higher rates of poverty than whites though. There are a lot of broke ass white people in this country.


----------



## Asclepias

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a field trip to Japan or S.Korea. Then tell me about "anti-Asian" racism, lol. Asians countries are among the most racist on the planet. Far more racist than the U.S., in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to. I live in America and that is what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians in the U.S. are doing better than anyone else. Especially if you include Indians. Arabs are doing fine as well, though they aren't really a race; they are usually considered Caucasian.  What in the flying fuck are you talking about?
> 
> There are a lot of poor blacks, whites, and Latinos, but almost no poor Asians. Hmm ... I wonder why? Probably has something to do with the fact that Asians are much better educated than everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> *Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible*
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” one expert says.
> By Kimberly Yam
> 
> Asian-Americans are often thought of as doctors. Bankers. Success stories. While those examples exist, Asian-Americans are by no means monolithic. There’s a whole other side to the minority group that goes undiscussed.
> 
> There’s the elderly retired Chinatown restaurant worker who has limited savings and must share an apartment with several other people. There’s the Cambodian refugee dealing with the trauma from living in a war-torn country and trying to start over in the Bronx with limited English. And there are many others who have yet to see their American dreams come true.
> 
> In fact, there are more Asian-Americans living in poverty in New York City than any other minority group. Their stories, however, are rarely told.
> 
> Recently, dispelling the model minority myth has become a major issue as Asian-Americans from disadvantaged communities become more vocal about how their experiences differ from the stereotyped narratives the public hears so often.
> 
> Nonprofits are calling for disaggregated data, publishing their own research and reaching out to help disadvantaged Asian-American communities. They say the belief that Asians are successful across the board hurts the community and keeps funding from those in need.
> 
> *A Problem Rooted In Labels And Appearances*
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty.”
> 
> Disadvantaged Asian-Americans’ needs are seldom addressed, and experts say the model minority myth is partially to blame. Because of the frequently perpetuated stereotype that Asian-Americans are successful, the realities of poor Asian-Americans get ignored, Jo-Ann Yoo, executive director of the social services nonprofit Asian American Federation, told HuffPost.
> 
> “The model minority myth chooses to highlight the successful immigrant examples and brush aside the high rates of poverty,” Yoo explained. “The myth assumes that we somehow have the capacity to work ourselves out of poverty without any help.”
> 
> More than one-quarter of Asian-Americans live in poverty in New York City. An estimated 26.6 percent live below the city’s poverty threshold in 2014 ― an increase from the year before, the NYC Center for Economic Opportunity reported.
> 
> The circumstances of poor Asian-Americans are diverse. Asian-American seniors are the most financially vulnerable of the group, with almost 1 in 4 living in poverty, a report from the Asian American Federation noted. Those from refugee communities, including Cambodians and Vietnamese, also experience higher rates of poverty. Recent immigrants, including Bangladeshi-Americans, have high poverty rates as well, Yoo said. And many of those in need are not proficient in English.
> 
> Perhaps most surprising is that Asian-American poverty rates remain higher than those of other groups despite the group’s higher levels of educational attainment, a Social Indicators Report from the Mayor’s Office of Operations mentioned.
> 
> Asian-Americans Have Highest Poverty Rate In NYC, But Stereotypes Make The Issue Invisible | HuffPost
> 
> *Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty*
> 
> The data on income and poverty show the dual-nature of how our community is doing,” said University of California Riverside Public Policy Professor Karthick Ramakrishnan about the Income and Poverty fact sheet he co-authored for the Center for American Progress and AAPIData.
> 
> “On the one hand, you have high-skill immigrants and their children who are doing very well in terms of income. At the same time, we also have many others, particularly refugee populations and many Pacific Islander communities, that continue to struggle in terms of poverty.”
> 
> A closer look at the numbers shows that although Asian Americans have the highest median household income ($72,000), that is because Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders also have larger households (3.02 and 3.63, respectively, as opposed to 2.58 national average and 2.46 among whites). The community is also highly concentrated in the four most expensive states—Hawaii, California, New York, New Jersey—(50% of Asian Americans and 58% of Pacific Islanders, as opposed to only 19% of whites).
> 
> More.
> 
> Once adjusted for household size and geography, the poverty numbers shift considerably. 16.1% of Asian Americans live in poverty as opposed to 10.4% of whites. And the numbers are growing fast.
> 
> “Another important finding we have is that poverty rates among Asian-American seniors is much higher than the national average,” said Ramakrishnan, “This is a significant problem for the Asian-American community that needs to be addressed, particularly since many of these Asian-American seniors also face language barriers.”
> *
> Data Shows Duality of Asian America: High Income, High Poverty*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are going to be some poor Asians, but they have the greatest national income and rate of higher education. Education and income are shown to be highly related. Assuming your article is accurate, I am kind of surprised if Asians have higher rates of poverty than whites though. There are a lot of broke ass white people in this country.
Click to expand...

Thats incorrect. African immigrants have the highest educational achievements than any other demographic in the US yet they are discriminated against just like Black americans.


----------



## danielpalos

...monoculturalism.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
Click to expand...

I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has. 

I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks. 

Don’t you care about other black people?


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
Click to expand...

You’re nuts if you think I’m going to waste any time trying to educate someone of your caliber. lol


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
Click to expand...

Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re nuts if you think I’m going to waste any time trying to educate someone of your caliber. lol
Click to expand...

True. There is some hope for you. I admire your self evaluation that allows you to understand that you being of lower caliber have little chance of educating people of higher caliber.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
Click to expand...

While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
Click to expand...

I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
Click to expand...

Lower caliber? That’s racist. 

There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
Click to expand...

Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.

I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
Click to expand...

Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> 
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
Click to expand...

You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
Click to expand...

It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.

Again; all I can do is wish you the best.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am to blame for any failures I have. That has nothing to do with pointing out white racism. You should wish yourself the best. Youre the one of lower caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower caliber? That’s racist.
> 
> There’s a reason why you and IM2 are struggling... and it isn’t because you’ve been denied anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
Click to expand...

I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?

Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit. I didnt ask for your opinion. I was just telling you the facts.
> 
> I only struggle with guilt when I dont tip you for fetching my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
Click to expand...

Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of tipping... did you know black people are known for being the worst?
> 
> 
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
Click to expand...

Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
The least you can do is help with the expenses.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
Click to expand...

I thought I was paying my internet bill so I could post here?  Tell the person that is paying to stop doing so. I didnt give them permission to do that.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s looking like you’re more interested in bitching and complaining than having a discussion. That’s typical for people who frequently fail.
> 
> Again; all I can do is wish you the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was paying my internet bill so I could post here?  Tell the person that is paying to stop doing so. I didnt give them permission to do that.
Click to expand...

Typical loser who doesn’t understand how things work.


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you for a discussion. Youre just some lowly white boy whining about me being Black. Youre the one trying to get my attention remember?
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was paying my internet bill so I could post here?  Tell the person that is paying to stop doing so. I didnt give them permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical loser who doesn’t understand how things work.
Click to expand...

I already know youre a typical loser who doesnt understand how things work. What does that have to do with what I asked?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you’ve been here since ‘13 and aren’t a supporting member. Why?
> 
> Doesn’t that fit in with your habit of stiffing people on tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was paying my internet bill so I could post here?  Tell the person that is paying to stop doing so. I didnt give them permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical loser who doesn’t understand how things work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know youre a typical loser who doesnt understand how things work. What does that have to do with what I asked?
Click to expand...

I can understand why you choose not to tip or contribute towards the things you enjoy. I also don’t mind helping the people you stiff.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be a supporting member just because I have been here since 13?
> 
> 
> 
> Despite what democrats have been telling you, nothing is free. Someone is paying for you to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was paying my internet bill so I could post here?  Tell the person that is paying to stop doing so. I didnt give them permission to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical loser who doesn’t understand how things work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know youre a typical loser who doesnt understand how things work. What does that have to do with what I asked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand why you choose not to tip or contribute towards the things you enjoy. I also don’t mind helping the people you stiff.
Click to expand...

Obviously you cant understand anything at all. I tip you when you fetch my coffee. If you want more then you need to update your skill set like I suggested before.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> View attachment 226802
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
Click to expand...


*In 1959 poverty for blacks was 55.1 percent.*
_Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2014, US Department of the Census_


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Correl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rich assholes pandering to the mob, and don't give a fuck about the white guys way down the power structure who are going to be paying the price.
> 
> 
> And NOTHING will be gained by this. Diversity has no value. That is a pure myth.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  There is no talking to white male victims like you.
Click to expand...

That one suffers from a CHRONIC case of White Fragility.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rich assholes pandering to the mob, and don't give a fuck about the white guys way down the power structure who are going to be paying the price.
> 
> 
> And NOTHING will be gained by this. Diversity has no value. That is a pure myth.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  There is no talking to white male victims like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one suffers from a CHRONIC case of White Fragility.
Click to expand...

I spent a weekend hunting with my brother.  He's a VP of HR for a fortune 500 company.  It is actually a very difficult time for white middle age men in HR.  Right now the corporations are looking for diversity candidates.  My brother's company just hired a woman from outside the company.  Couldn't find a woman internally that was qualified and the CEO was hell bent on finding a diversity candidate.  All the white guys are pissed.

And he was telling me about this one 50 year old guy who's going to get fired and my bro tried to talk him into taking the year severance or early retirement and the guy said, "nah, who's going to hire me?  I'm 50 and a white male".  

So I can see why white men hate diversity programs.  I asked my white brother why they do it then and he said because it's the right thing to do.  For a country this diverse we shouldn't have all white male CEO's, Presidents, VP's and Directors in all the fortune 500 companies.  Just like our government women and minorities are way under represented in the board rooms


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption that white male CEO's should look out for you is ridiculous.  What they are admitting is that racial bias plays a role in white 99% of their staff is white males.  They need to look at themselves and keep this pledge.
> 
> Yea, it sucks to be me.  A male white rich man.  When it comes time to promote someone, they might give a minority or woman this pledge.  I get what you are saying.  But the fact is life is too fair for us rich white males.  And you don't want the system to change because it works for a guy like you right now.  But what happens when my kid marries a black and I have a black grandkid?  I want the future to work for all Americans.  Right now it's not fair for women or blacks because of racial bias that you may not even be aware you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
Click to expand...


Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.  

We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.

Affinity Bias
Confirmation Bias
Halo Effect
Cloven Hoof Effect

You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.  

Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
Click to expand...

Does your black girlfriend read your posts?


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
Click to expand...


I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.

Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.

He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.

My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
Click to expand...

But Trump is not calling for all White males in the job world to be replaced by non-White females.
I suggest you beg your boss to replace you with a minority female and see how quick your sexy girlfriend dumps your unemployed White male ass.


----------



## Unkotare

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump is not calling for all White males in the job world to be replaced by non-White females.
> I suggest you beg your boss to replace you with a minority female and see how quick your sexy girlfriend dumps your unemployed White male ass.
Click to expand...




‘She’ can’t dump him because ‘she’ is attached to the end of his arm.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more women in universities now than men. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
Click to expand...


How can one stop something that is unconscious


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
Click to expand...


Mail order bride?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump is not calling for all White males in the job world to be replaced by non-White females.
> I suggest you beg your boss to replace you with a minority female and see how quick your sexy girlfriend dumps your unemployed White male ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘She’ can’t dump him because ‘she’ is attached to the end of his arm.
Click to expand...


Leave Rosy alone.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can one stop something that is unconscious
Click to expand...

By making it conscious and stop doing it.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
Click to expand...

I got her the same way trump got melania


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can one stop something that is unconscious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making it conscious and stop doing it.
Click to expand...


What??!?!?! LMAO. I don't know that I bite my lip but I should stop biting my lip even though I don't know I am doing it? Stop eating those retard sandwiches.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
Click to expand...


You're a rich and famous billionaire?


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> I still can't get over unkotare's retarded reply when I asked him if he would sign the diversity pledge.  He couldn't respond so instead he went on a rant saying this crazy shit:
> 
> The democrats would be busy if they had their way, taking a census every six months then sending their stormtroopers off to boardrooms across America defenestrating ‘surplus’ white males and replacing them with genetically-tested and approved units to maintain the government mandated proportions of races, genders, heights, weights, and sexual inclinations as determined by Diana Moon Glampers.
> 
> Unkotare, you are truly a loser who can't have a normal conversation.  You must be a fucking HORRIBLE teacher.  Typical public school teacher in a poor school district.  They got some washed up wrestler with a bad attitude to babysit a bunch of HUD kids.  He thinks he's not a racist because of the job but we know he didn't choose to work in that area code.


Google his name, and discover what that poster is all about.

#LOLGOP


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is


Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson wouldn't have done shit if there weren't so many of us liberal white Americans forcing his hand.  If it was just MLK and you blacks complaining you'd still be sitting in the back of the bus.
> 
> I truly think that you black people have taken for granted all that liberal whites have done for you.
> 
> And the Democrats didn't let you down.  You let the Democrats down.  Same for all the stupid white people who voted for Obama in 2008 but didn't show up in 2010.  So the Democrats didn't let you all down.  YOU let them down.  They were already having trouble getting things done even when Obama Pelosi and Reed ran all three branches of government and you stupid people didn't show up in 2010 and gave Republicans power back again.  What is wrong with you?
> 
> The nation's three biggest minority groups—blacks, Hispanics and Asians—each accounted for unprecedented shares of the presidential vote in 2008. Overall, whites made up 76.3% of the record *131 million* people 3 who voted in November's presidential election, while blacks made up 12.1%, Hispanics 7.4% and Asians 2.5%.
> 
> A record 137.5 million Americans voted in the 2016 presidential election, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau. Overall voter turnout – defined as the share of adult U.S. citizens who cast ballots – was 61.4% in 2016, a share similar to 2012 but below the 63.6% who say they voted in 2008.
> 
> I bet that 2% that didn't vote would have made a difference.  And this is 2016.  I couldn't find how many blacks voted in 2010.  I bet the number was pathetic.
> 
> I know what you are saying.  A lot of stupid white poor and middle class white people voted for Trump.  But hey, this isn't about what Trump offers them.  He offers them a white run country where whites are privileged.  He offers them less brown immigrants and doing away with affirmative action.  In other words he offers conservative whites a lot.  You blacks should have shown up like you did for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...




The pathological liar’s lies aside, a real difference is that I do more than just gas on about it on the internet.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
Click to expand...


OMG STFU with all your whining, Marc. Geez.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can one stop something that is unconscious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making it conscious and stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What??!?!?! LMAO. I don't know that I bite my lip but I should stop biting my lip even though I don't know I am doing it? Stop eating those retard sandwiches.
Click to expand...

Clearly you guys don't know you are doing it.  You think you are hiring "the most qualified person for the job" but really what you are doing is looking across at another white man and deciding you'd rather work with someone like you than someone who's not like you.

I'm sorry if this is confusing your retarded fucking ass.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
Click to expand...

Yes.  I can't say what unkotare thinks because he never says anything.  He's like a mute retard who just knows how to bang insults out on his keyboard but nothing intelligent ever.


----------



## deanrd

What do Republicans have to offer blacks?

Prison.  

We've learned that all over America.

If I were black, I wouldn't want anything from a nearly all white party.  

Think Trojan Horse.


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
Click to expand...



You sure you want to crawl into bed with that particular lying, racist hypocrite?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the attitude white boy. Whites who voted for Obama decided to vote for Trump. That's what happened. 88 percent of blacks voted for Clinton. That's more than voted for her husband both times he won. Whites are why democrats lost buddy.
> 
> Black "liberals" forced whites make the changes they made. You white liberals sat on your hands from reconstruction until 1965. During that time blacks fought and fought. We fought for 100 years after slavery until whites decided to do the right thing. And even then the deeds were limited. AA only applies to government departments and government contracts. Private business can still discriminate on the basis of race if they do not receive government money. So what exactly did white liberals do?
> 
> Barely anything. The democratic party has done little for blacks. The republican party has done nothing. And we are mostly democrats because of the little democrats have done. So for you to say what you did is bullshit and the democratic party must be more aggressive in addressing the concerns of others besides whites or blacks will leave the party. It is why we left the republican party. Republicans thought blacks owed them eternal gratitude just like you and many while liberals do because you were forced to end something that never should have happened in the first place. Heed that warning.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar’s lies aside, a real difference is that I do more than just gas on about it on the internet.
Click to expand...

You don't do shit loser.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you want to crawl into bed with that particular lying, racist hypocrite?
Click to expand...


Wow another one of your posts where you say nothing but attack someone who actually does post their opinions and thoughts and does answer questions when asked. 

What a loser you are little man.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG STFU with all your whining, Marc. Geez.
Click to expand...

Lets pretend yesterday didn't happen

*Democrats Win Back The House Of Representatives*
Their victory is a major loss for Republicans and for President Donald Trump’s agenda.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
Click to expand...




Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
Click to expand...


I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.

Are you too stupid to follow along?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the Democratic party does barely anything for us poor and middle class whites too.  And the Republican party has done nothing for us.  So really how can I disagree with you?
> 
> P.S.  Did you see the Blackish where the father finally decided to call the police?  The episode was about how black people don't call the cops.  But he started liking having that power to call the police and used it a lot.  But then the Air B2B was being rented by a black group and he wouldn't call the cops on them.  At first you think it's because he's a racist but then the gist of the story is how differently things go for black people when the cops get called on them.  The cops show up acting a lot differently towards black men than they do white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch blackish. I am black. I live blackish every day. You are neither poor or meddle class sealybobo. You have bragged about being wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar’s lies aside, a real difference is that I do more than just gas on about it on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do shit loser.
Click to expand...




Wrong again, selfish, racist hypocrite. I have devoted my professional life to working with and for people of all backgrounds and circumstances. I put my money where my mouth is EVERY day, while you spew lies and racial epithets on the Internet.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you want to crawl into bed with that particular lying, racist hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... does answer questions when asked.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



You got a question, ask.


----------



## sealybobo

deanrd said:


> What do Republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> Prison.
> 
> We've learned that all over America.
> 
> If I were black, I wouldn't want anything from a nearly all white party.
> 
> Think Trojan Horse.


As soon as Republican realize it is no longer beneficial to trash blacks, they will start to woo blacks back to the party and blacks will join because they are very conservative people religiously.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> 
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
Click to expand...




Your conclusion was based on an assumption, moron. I don’t expect the likes of you to understand logic, but you could at least have enough sense to stfu and not make yourself look worse.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can one stop something that is unconscious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making it conscious and stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What??!?!?! LMAO. I don't know that I bite my lip but I should stop biting my lip even though I don't know I am doing it? Stop eating those retard sandwiches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you guys don't know you are doing it.  You think you are hiring "the most qualified person for the job" but really what you are doing is looking across at another white man and deciding you'd rather work with someone like you than someone who's not like you.
> 
> I'm sorry if this is confusing your retarded fucking ass.
Click to expand...


Thats stupid. So I am going to hire someone who will not help my business thrive at its optimum because of some perceived racism? You're talking crazy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a black girlfriend.  I have a Belarusian girlfriend.  Very white and sexy.  25 years old.  I'm 47.  Don't make fun of me then turn around and lick Trumps balls.
> 
> Donald Trump is 24 years older than Melania, his current wife, who he cheated on his second wife with. He’s 32 years older than Stormy Daniels, who he cheated on Melania with. Melania was 7 years old when his oldest child was born. Their age difference is the current age of his youngest daughter, Tiffany.
> 
> He’s 17 years older than Marla, his second wife, with whom he cheated on his first wife.
> 
> My girl and I are only 22 years apart in age.  That's nothing to a guy like Donald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
Click to expand...


I never said that. Don't really care. Not my marriage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG STFU with all your whining, Marc. Geez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets pretend yesterday didn't happen
> 
> *Democrats Win Back The House Of Representatives*
> Their victory is a major loss for Republicans and for President Donald Trump’s agenda.
Click to expand...


Usually the opposing party takes Congress in this case they only took the House. Trump controls Senate and SC. 50/50 split.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mail order bride?
> 
> 
> 
> I got her the same way trump got melania
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
Click to expand...


Went over your stupid and Leftist head I see. LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over and you need to get over it. You and I know it still exists and we think something should be done about it.
> 
> He thinks or wants to pretend everything’s fine and won’t address anything that proves otherwise. Stubborn idiot he is
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that, like, ALL Republicans and/or rightwingers right here on USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you want to crawl into bed with that particular lying, racist hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... does answer questions when asked.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got a question, ask.
Click to expand...

How many times have you said that and turned out you are a liar who won't answer once I do ask?  Fuck off fish.  Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your conclusion was based on an assumption, moron. I don’t expect the likes of you to understand logic, but you could at least have enough sense to stfu and not make yourself look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azog is your little bitch?  At least he knows how to have a conversation.  He's 1000x better person than you.
Click to expand...


Easy. Don’t bring me into your debate just because you’re getting slaughtered. Need me to protect you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a rich and famous billionaire?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went over your stupid and Leftist head I see. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss?  I think I fully got what you were trying to say and trust me you aren't that clever that there is some message you were trying to make that went over my head.
> 
> Or was there.  Let me know what I'm not following here.  LOL  Other than  you are happy to have a fan even if it is a retard name unkotare.
Click to expand...


That I was kidding around and you took both literally and seriously.


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so why are there so many more men climbing higher on the corporate ladder?  We used to think it was women's fault and their fault alone.  They stopped working to have kids seems to be a popular excuse given as to why so few women are on the BOD or the Upper management work chart.  Now most companies realize their unconscious bias and they are trying to promote more women and minorities.
> 
> We will implement and expand unconscious bias education: Experts tell us that we all have unconscious biases -- that is human nature. Unconscious bias education enables individuals to begin recognizing, acknowledging, and therefore minimizing any potential blind spots he or she might have, but wasn’t aware of previously. We will commit to rolling out and/or expanding unconscious bias education within our companies in the form that best fits our specific culture and business. By helping our employees recognize and minimize their blind spots, we aim to facilitate more open and honest conversations. Additionally, we will make non-proprietary unconscious bias education modules available to others free of charge.
> 
> What sucks is that white men will show up to vote against this but stupid women and minorities won't show up to vote for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The business of business is to make money.
> The business of our representatives is to prevent the economic destruction of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also to make sure everyone is treated fairly and that means minorities and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define “fairly”? Everyone gets a trophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is what you white male Republicans refuse to admit.
> 
> We all have unconscious bias. The problem is that we often don’t know where our unconscious bias lies. The result of an unchecked unconscious bias at work could be detrimental to your team and organisation.
> 
> Affinity Bias
> Confirmation Bias
> Halo Effect
> Cloven Hoof Effect
> 
> You white men are doing the 1st, 2nd and 3rd to blacks and women.  You are in denial about it if you deny it.
> 
> Understand and stop doing this and things will be fair.  Now, go look up what these things mean because I know you don't have a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your black girlfriend read your posts?
Click to expand...

i can't find any nice girls who are willing to simply fornicate me out of my Bad habits; not only for fun, but sometimes, simply for practice.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting Melania doesn't love Trump one bit.  As we suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went over your stupid and Leftist head I see. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss?  I think I fully got what you were trying to say and trust me you aren't that clever that there is some message you were trying to make that went over my head.
> 
> Or was there.  Let me know what I'm not following here.  LOL  Other than  you are happy to have a fan even if it is a retard name unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I was kidding around and you took both literally and seriously.
Click to expand...

Oh so you think Melania fell in love with Trump?  HA!  That's some funny shit.  

And my 25 year old Belarusian girlfriend doesn't care that I have money or a boat.  Suuuuure she doesn't.  LOL.  Even I'll admit that's ludacris.


----------



## danielpalos

capitalism versus socialism?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the difference between unkotare and me. He thinks racism is over  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he doesn’t, you lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pathological liar’s lies aside, a real difference is that I do more than just gas on about it on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do shit loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, selfish, racist hypocrite. I have devoted my professional life to working with and for people of all backgrounds and circumstances. I put my money where my mouth is EVERY day, while you spew lies and racial epithets on the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...you are a teacher because you can't do.  ...
Click to expand...



It is possible to work hard to support your family and still have principles, not be a hypocrite or a coward, and to walk the proverbial walk. It is possible to give a shit about people and offer more than empty words on the internet. 

Maybe not for everyone.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> Prison.
> 
> We've learned that all over America.
> 
> If I were black, I wouldn't want anything from a nearly all white party.
> 
> Think Trojan Horse.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Republican realize it is no longer beneficial to trash blacks, they will start to woo blacks back to the party and blacks will join because they are very conservative people religiously.
Click to expand...


Republicans have done major damage to the black community over the course of the last century, blacks just aren't going to join the republican party unless they do something really major that surpasses Johnsons signing the civil rights and voting rights acts.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What line of work are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> You should already know what I do. I’ve shared that info several times.
> 
> Are you trying to avoid answering another simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've explained what I did and my current status numerous times. I've never avoided answering your questions, and am answering this one in the manner you answered mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s switch to something that might be easier for you.
> 
> Can you tell us how your life has been negatively impacted by Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make this real easy for you since my OP is about republicans and not just Trump.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re nuts if you think I’m going to waste any time trying to educate someone of your caliber. lol
Click to expand...


You can't educate me because I know more than you do.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired. Do you know what that means? It means I was working before you were thought about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit begging already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.
> 
> You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".
Click to expand...


People from India are considered Asians.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of time to bitch and moan online, I suppose. You have it so hard.  Meanwhile, some people actually have to work ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then quit begging already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.
> 
> You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from India are considered Asians.
Click to expand...


you are quibbling semantics.      More accurately,  people from India
are----"south-east Asians"    Asia is a very big continent.   Siberia is in
NORTH ASIA------  ("NORTH ASIA ACCENT")  ---the terminology is
very vague----and just means what it COMMONLY means


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
Click to expand...


The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for 43 years. That's 15 years longer than your ass has been alive. I earned this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit begging already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.
> 
> You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from India are considered Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are quibbling semantics.      More accurately,  people from India
> are----"south-east Asians"    Asia is a very big continent.   Siberia is in
> NORTH ASIA------  ("NORTH ASIA ACCENT")  ---the terminology is
> very vague----and just means what it COMMONLY means
Click to expand...


Seems that you are the one quibbling. SE Asia is still Asia.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
Click to expand...


how do you know what other people have  "been thru..."   ???    Your belief that white kids live like DICK JANE AND SALLY ----is as idiotic
as the grinning, banjo playing, cotton picker of the south


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit begging already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.
> 
> You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from India are considered Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are quibbling semantics.      More accurately,  people from India
> are----"south-east Asians"    Asia is a very big continent.   Siberia is in
> NORTH ASIA------  ("NORTH ASIA ACCENT")  ---the terminology is
> very vague----and just means what it COMMONLY means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you are the one quibbling. SE Asia is still Asia.
Click to expand...


Persons from South east Asia------are MOSTLY  persons from India, and
Pakistan and Sri Lanka--------they SHARE a very LINKED mess of languages ------and similar modes of dress and cuisine.------IE ---they
are all culturally linked.---------Sorta like the descendants from Scottish and Irish and English settlers in the  NEW WORLD-----along the Hudson valley.     Ask your local  Karachi Pakistani if he can TELL THE DIFFERENCE      between  a Dutchman and an Englishman in
SLEEPY HOLLOW.     HOWEVER----it is no trick to discern a DIFFERENCE  between a  SIBERIAN-----and an emigree from MUMBAI


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know what other people have  "been thru..."   ???    Your belief that white kids live like DICK JANE AND SALLY ----is as idiotic
> as the grinning, banjo playing, cotton picker of the south
Click to expand...


It's pretty simple actually. No matter how hard whites have had it, they do not face racism. Now since I grew up in a town that is 90 percent white and lived in a poor hood  with whites, I am well aware that not all whites live on easy street. Again whites like you need to understand that we as blacks have had many interactions with whites, so you instructing me about whites like I have never seen any is stupid.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you ain't crying about the India Indian population here, and how you never see them working as Laborers etc...  Instead we are seeing them coming here instantly owning businesses or being worked by their own, and (not by Americans), for whom they are truly against other than the usery they have found so easily to get by with while here.
> 
> You're own Joe Biden said it himself, but it mattered not to the crats even though Biden spoke the truth about it all that day when he said "you can't go into a convenient store these days without an Indian accent".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People from India are considered Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are quibbling semantics.      More accurately,  people from India
> are----"south-east Asians"    Asia is a very big continent.   Siberia is in
> NORTH ASIA------  ("NORTH ASIA ACCENT")  ---the terminology is
> very vague----and just means what it COMMONLY means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you are the one quibbling. SE Asia is still Asia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Persons from South east Asia------are MOSTLY  persons from India, and
> Pakistan and Sri Lanka--------they SHARE a very LINKED mess of languages ------and similar modes of dress and cuisine.------IE ---they
> are all culturally linked.---------Sorta like the descendants from Scottish and Irish and English settlers in the  NEW WORLD-----along the Hudson valley.     Ask your local  Karachi Pakistani if he can TELL THE DIFFERENCE      between  a Dutchman and an Englishman in
> SLEEPY HOLLOW.     HOWEVER----it is no trick to discern a DIFFERENCE  between a  SIBERIAN-----and an emigree from MUMBAI
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the mindless thinks it can read minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I got my girl the same way Trump got Melania.  He said "You're a rich and famous billionaire?"  So I didn't have to read his mind like I have to read your tiny little brain.  He replied back and responded why he believes Melania married Trump.  He believes it's because Trump was rich and famous.
> 
> Are you too stupid to follow along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went over your stupid and Leftist head I see. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I miss?  I think I fully got what you were trying to say and trust me you aren't that clever that there is some message you were trying to make that went over my head.
> 
> Or was there.  Let me know what I'm not following here.  LOL  Other than  you are happy to have a fan even if it is a retard name unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I was kidding around and you took both literally and seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you think Melania fell in love with Trump?  HA!  That's some funny shit.
> 
> And my 25 year old Belarusian girlfriend doesn't care that I have money or a boat.  Suuuuure she doesn't.  LOL.  Even I'll admit that's ludacris.
Click to expand...


Trump has dated numerous models. Part of his appeal I would guess is his personna. I have no idea what women fall in love with as I am neither one nor do I identify as one. Maybe you're just a good dude who treats her well. You make $hit money. That we already discussed. If I made what you make I'd be depressed.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump knows how to do is go bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has never personally declared bankruptcy.  But that's all irrelevant.  What matters is whether or not he has delivered positive economic results - or not, and he most definitely has.  Unemployment rates for blacks and Hispanics have NEVER been lower.  Based on your response, Trump could probably make every American a millionaire and you'd still oppose him because your loyalty is NOT to your fellow citizen, but to the Democratic Party.  In other words, you're a partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you remember that economists predicted that the tax cuts would have a TEMPORARY positive effect on the economy, but would ultimatetly be a net negative, mostly benefiting only the very rich. Guess what? We're still definitely in the "temporary" zone. If this economy is still going strong in a few years then maybe I'll become a believer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the economists said dumb ass kid. The republicans here are the ones who dismissed it. And while Trump ha s not filed for personal bankruptcy:
> 
> *Trump has never filed for personal bankruptcy. But he has filed four business bankruptcies, which **Bankruptcy.com** says makes Trump the top filer in recent decades. All of them were centered around casinos he used to own in Atlantic City. They were all Chapter 11 restructurings, which lets a company stay in business while shedding debt it owes to banks, employees and suppliers.*
> 
> Everything you want to know about Donald Trump's bankruptcies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has not really delivered anything.
> 
> The America Donald Trump Is Inheriting, By The Numbers
> Trump is lucky he inherited a good hand
> Obama Policies Fueled Our Economic Boom. Don't Let Trump And His Rich Man's Tax Cut Steal The Credit | HuffPost
> The truth about Obama's economic legacy and Trump's inheritance
> A look at the economy Trump inherited, which he calls a ‘mess’
> 
> Trump policies have yet to take full effect. In February or March they will begin to. Then from that point on we can talk about what Trump has delivered.
> 
> If everyone was made a millionaire by Trumps policies, I'd be a millionaire so why would I oppose such an economic policy. But there is more to life than the economy so I don't have to like Trump because I made a few dollars more. When you grow up, maybe you'll understand that.
Click to expand...


So what?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference



Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.



What's wrong with working for tips?  I worked for tips on my first real job back in 1960.  We were paid below minimum wage at $0.85 per hour.  I bagged groceries in a leading grocery store.  I made great money.  Servers in a good restaurant, make really good money.  I was going to school and completed at the Univerisity of Miami with a huge help from a tournament I won.  None the less, I started out working for tips.  A great way to make a living!


----------



## Markle

tycho1572 said:


> I can understand why you choose not to tip or contribute towards the things you enjoy. I also don’t mind helping the people you stiff.



You can't shame a Progressive into paying for anything out of their own pocket.  They have no morals or ethics that would compel them to pay for anything they believed they are owed simply because they exist.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> *In 1959 poverty for blacks was 55.1 percent.*
> _Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2014, US Department of the Census_



I hate to awaken you but this is 2018.  What is it today?  19%, quite an improvement, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Markle

deanrd said:


> What do Republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> Prison.
> 
> We've learned that all over America.
> 
> If I were black, I wouldn't want anything from a nearly all white party.
> 
> Think Trojan Horse.



What have you got to lose?  What have the Democrats done for the blacks?  Simple, continue to force the belief that blacks are inferior and that they could not survive without the handouts from them, the Democrats.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Republicans have done major damage to the black community over the course of the last century, blacks just aren't going to join the republican party unless they do something really major that surpasses Johnsons signing the civil rights and voting rights acts.



Republicans have done major damage to the black community?  Wow!  Sure doesn't look that way.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> Republicans have done major damage to the black community over the course of the last century, blacks just aren't going to join the republican party unless they do something really major that surpasses Johnsons signing the civil rights and voting rights acts.


Basically.

Republicans have to do a complete 180 to get any remotely substantial votes from blacks.

Hell will freeze over before that happens, so...


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know since the best you can do is work for tips. My suggestion would be to go back to school and get a better education and stop whining about how Black guys are taking your jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with working for tips?  I worked for tips on my first real job back in 1960.  We were paid below minimum wage at $0.85 per hour.  I bagged groceries in a leading grocery store.  I made great money.  Servers in a good restaurant, make really good money.  I was going to school and completed at the Univerisity of Miami with a huge help from a tournament I won.  None the less, I started out working for tips.  A great way to make a living!
Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with working for tips. I just pointed out you would know all about that and suggested that if you want to make more then you need to get a better skill set and stop whining.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
Click to expand...


I'd oppose such racism if that is what it actually was. But such racism as you describe it is simply the response to the white racism we have to endure.. Learn the difference.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
Click to expand...

No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you’re whining because democrats didn’t teach you about the benefits of hard work and perseverance.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
Click to expand...


You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
Click to expand...

This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.


----------



## JoeMoma

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
Click to expand...

A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
Click to expand...


So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
Click to expand...

One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You beg the government so you don't have to pay your fair share. I oppose white racism. Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
Click to expand...

Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.


----------



## IM2

For a black person to be a racist you will have to deny that there has been a continuing practice of racist behavior by whites in this country that blacks are responding to. I am not going to do that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
Click to expand...


First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?

That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
Click to expand...

You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.

I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.

JO


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
Click to expand...


And what? We  are supposed agree on everything? You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

No one cares what you respect. You call yourself offal. What kind of fool that does that thinks anyone wants his respect?


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything? You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
Click to expand...


Your broad brush language is very troubling....Even at its peak only SOME whites were racist...now in its least form  historically that word some represents less than 1 percent in my estimation.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
Click to expand...


I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all. 



> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.



So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?

You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you respect. You call yourself offal. What kind of fool that does that thinks anyone wants his respect?
Click to expand...


And I totally do not give a shit if that is your position...trust me on this.  I didn't ask for your respect...don't need it...don't even want it.

JO


----------



## IM2

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...


There is no false victim tent. After this last election cycles performance by republicans a black person must have a serious mental disorder to became a republican. So your comment is just going to be placed in the idiot file.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
Click to expand...

Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?

This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
Click to expand...


So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you respect. You call yourself offal. What kind of fool that does that thinks anyone wants his respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I totally do not give a shit if that is your position...trust me on this.  I didn't ask for your respect...don't need it...don't even want it.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

If you didnt give a shit you wouldnt have begged me not to be a dem.  The sad thing for you is that even though I am not a dem I would never be a member of your retarded political party.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no false victim tent. After this last election cycles performance by republicans a black person must have a serious mental disorder to became a republican. So your comment is just going to be placed in the idiot file.
Click to expand...


Au contraire...the only victim tent out there is the false one...if you have an idiot file at your house...that's fine with me....nothing I can do about it or care to do about it.

JO


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you respect. You call yourself offal. What kind of fool that does that thinks anyone wants his respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I totally do not give a shit if that is your position...trust me on this.  I didn't ask for your respect...don't need it...don't even want it.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt give a shit you wouldnt have begged me not to be a dem.  The sad thing for you is that even though I am not a dem I would never be a member of your retarded political party.
Click to expand...

What is that party?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
Click to expand...

Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.


----------



## justoffal

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
Click to expand...


Yep ... that's the foolish rule of racism that the left practices.... remember for them  " IT"S DIFFERENT "...

JO


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity to step outside the false victim tent and move forward as a respected equal with other communities.  For as long as they are with the democrats that will not happen.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you respect. You call yourself offal. What kind of fool that does that thinks anyone wants his respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I totally do not give a shit if that is your position...trust me on this.  I didn't ask for your respect...don't need it...don't even want it.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt give a shit you wouldnt have begged me not to be a dem.  The sad thing for you is that even though I am not a dem I would never be a member of your retarded political party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that party?
Click to expand...

You dont know what party you are a member of?


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
Click to expand...


Bwahahaha.....you can't seriously think that anyone is going to credit that pile of BS with any sort of 
legitimacy can you?  If you are that afraid of performing equally....I suggest you see a professional....sounds like you need to.

JO


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
Click to expand...


Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.

 You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
Click to expand...


And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....you can't seriously think that anyone is going to credit that pile of BS with any sort of
> legitimacy can you?  If you are that afraid of performing equally....I suggest you see a professional....sounds like you need to.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

I didnt ask for credit. You dont possess enough value to provide any credit. I was talking to Ghost not you.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
Click to expand...

How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?  Who told you we disagree?  If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....you can't seriously think that anyone is going to credit that pile of BS with any sort of
> legitimacy can you?  If you are that afraid of performing equally....I suggest you see a professional....sounds like you need to.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask for credit. You dont possess enough value to provide any credit. I was talking to Ghost not you.
Click to expand...


You made a post on a public posting board....deal with it.  You can of course exercise the ignore function or carry on a private conversation with whoever. But I believe you will find that the rules here do not forbid me from reading and responding.  I have a habit of trying to stomp out STUPID when I see it....sorry.
Personally I have never used one of those....I have learned to deal with antipathy without trying to pretend  it doesn't exist.

JO


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
Click to expand...


This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?  Who told you we disagree?  If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
Click to expand...


His list of prepared talking points probably.....when they don't actually read and understand the point they usually use them like a dull butter knife on raw meat.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
Click to expand...


Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.

JO


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....you can't seriously think that anyone is going to credit that pile of BS with any sort of
> legitimacy can you?  If you are that afraid of performing equally....I suggest you see a professional....sounds like you need to.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask for credit. You dont possess enough value to provide any credit. I was talking to Ghost not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a post on a public posting board....deal with it.  You can of course exercise the ignore function or carry on a private conversation with whoever. But I believe you will find that the rules here do not forbid me from reading and responding.  I have a habit of trying to stomp out STUPID when I see it....sorry.
> Personally I have never used one of those....I have learned to deal with antipathy without trying to pretend  it doesn't exist.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

I dont care what you read or respond to. I just pointed out I wasnt talking to you and I didnt ask for credit. Youre a loser low hanging fruit white boy so you only make me laugh at you.


----------



## IM2

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...


That's a lie.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
Click to expand...


Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?  Who told you we disagree?  If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His list of prepared talking points probably.....when they don't actually read and understand the point they usually use them like a dull butter knife on raw meat.
Click to expand...

Makes sense. Ghost is trying to score internet points on some perceived inconsistency the thinks he has found.  I know he needs some points but this one isnt working.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
Click to expand...


Wrong. We know what makes whites like you wrong. White racism. You are here trying to make up a equivalent racism from blacks that just does not exist.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
Click to expand...

We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on. Besides we dont have to make whites wrong. Thats already a fact.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
Click to expand...


And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?

Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
Click to expand...


The ghost rider is desperate A.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
Click to expand...

Correct. The Black guy can be put out of business by whites easily.  His business exists in the system controlled by whites.

Nope. Thats actually only something an idiot would suggest. Practicing racism is something only whites can do and like most things whites do its wrong.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
Click to expand...


The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.

JO


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
Click to expand...

I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

Yet you responded.  What happened?


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha.....you can't seriously think that anyone is going to credit that pile of BS with any sort of
> legitimacy can you?  If you are that afraid of performing equally....I suggest you see a professional....sounds like you need to.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask for credit. You dont possess enough value to provide any credit. I was talking to Ghost not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a post on a public posting board....deal with it.  You can of course exercise the ignore function or carry on a private conversation with whoever. But I believe you will find that the rules here do not forbid me from reading and responding.  I have a habit of trying to stomp out STUPID when I see it....sorry.
> Personally I have never used one of those....I have learned to deal with antipathy without trying to pretend  it doesn't exist.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what you read or respond to. I just pointed out I wasnt talking to you and I didnt ask for credit. Youre a loser low hanging fruit white boy so you only make me laugh at you.
Click to expand...


OMG....pahleese with the white boy stuff dude....you got some special screen that sees all the way through or are you just as ignorant, racist and mentally constipated as you appear to be?

JO


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you responded.  What happened?
Click to expand...


I did....hmmm.... I don't see  a response there....
do you?

JO


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This point is not a fundamental aspect of racial issues. That's why it doesn't come up between any of us blacks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you responded.  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did....hmmm.... I don't see  a response there....
> do you?
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

I guess you dont own a dictionary. You responded to his post when you posted.


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.
Click to expand...


Hahahah....of all the impressions I have formed from this conversation I can honestly say that one did not occur to me.

JO


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
Click to expand...


Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking about a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.

White fragility.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahah....of all the impressions I have formed from this conversation I can honestly say that one did not occur to me.
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

Judging from most of your responses intelligent thought rarely if ever occurs to you.


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but here you have no race...only a moniker.
> 
> JO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you responded.  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did....hmmm.... I don't see  a response there....
> do you?
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you dont own a dictionary. You responded to his post when you posted.
Click to expand...


Au contraire posting words is well.... posting words.  Responding is a totally different thing.  I guess that's why the dictionary you are so fond of has two different definitions for those words huh? Oh...wait...that's right...My dictionary must be a white dictionary.....so of course it's...um racist is that correct?

JO


----------



## justoffal

Asclepias said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahah....of all the impressions I have formed from this conversation I can honestly say that one did not occur to me.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging from most of your responses intelligent thought rarely if ever occurs to you.
Click to expand...


OOOOH.....ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch.....forsooth!  I have been ever so mortally wounded!  How shall I ever continue?  Oh...that's right.....I will.

JO


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.


----------



## Asclepias

justoffal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to respond to that is by ....not responding.
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you responded.  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did....hmmm.... I don't see  a response there....
> do you?
> 
> JO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you dont own a dictionary. You responded to his post when you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire posting words is well.... posting words.  Responding is a totally different thing.  I guess that's why the dictionary you are so fond of has two different definitions for those words huh? Oh...wait...that's right...My dictionary must be a white dictionary.....so of course it's...um racist is that correct?
> 
> JO
Click to expand...

No dummy. Posting in *response* to someones post is a *response*.  See how I did that there? 

It may be a dumb response like in your case but it definitely is a response even according to your white dictionary.

re·sponse
/rəˈspäns/
_noun_

a verbal or written answer.
"without waiting for a response, she returned to her newspaper"
a written or verbal answer to a question in a test, questionnaire, survey, etc.
synonyms: answer, reply, rejoinder, retort, riposte; 
_informal_comeback
"his response to the question"
*a reaction to something.*


----------



## JoeMoma

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you oppose black racism?  Asian?  Native American?  Religion?  Color?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
Click to expand...

There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
Click to expand...

I disagree. One Black property owner does not make a system.

sys·tem
/ˈsistəm/
_noun_

1.
a set of *connected things or parts* forming a complex whole, in particular.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> For a black person to be a racist you will have to deny that there has been a continuing practice of racist behavior by whites in this country that blacks are responding to. I am not going to do that.


No, that is not true.  Both blacks and whites can be racist.  Denying that other races practice racism is not a requirement.


----------



## JoeMoma

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. One Black property owner does not make a system.
> 
> sys·tem
> /ˈsistəm/
> _noun_
> 
> 1.
> a set of *connected things or parts* forming a complex whole, in particular.
Click to expand...

Actually, a black property owner, the property he owns, and authority/ability he has to rent or not rent to certain people based on race does make a system in which he can practice racism.  But of course you will deny that is true because that is your method of operation when confronted with an obvious truth.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
Click to expand...


All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men. 

You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.


----------



## JoeMoma

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
Click to expand...

I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. One Black property owner does not make a system.
> 
> sys·tem
> /ˈsistəm/
> _noun_
> 
> 1.
> a set of *connected things or parts* forming a complex whole, in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, a black property owner, the property he owns, and authority/ability he has to rent or not rent to certain people based on race does make a system in which he can practice racism.  But of course you will deny that is true because that is your method of operation when confronted with an obvious truth.
Click to expand...

I disagree but I'm not going to argue anymore about it with someone that ignores what a system is.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
Click to expand...


It is relevant, very much so. It is also tp say that you have no right to say he shit you did we whites di ad have dine far worse things. I know how complicated things are, you are the one who doesn't. That is why you hang  on to this notion of black racism without considering the complexity of how 4 centuries of continuing white racism plays into the manner in which we react to whites..


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing. I've told you white boys before. People that dont own the resources, systems, and opportunities cant practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
Click to expand...




Totally stupid comment.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
Click to expand...


Except Ghost rider is the one making this a contest. His blacks are racist too argument is exactly that.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and people like IM2 spew this nonsense about how only people who own the resources, systems or have the authority can practice racism and yet you call me racist without knowing whether I have any resources or authority or anything. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally stupid comment.
Click to expand...

If its not racism, then what is it?


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally stupid comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its not racism, then what is it?
Click to expand...

The word you are searching for is discrimination.  Again racism has systemic power and resources behind it.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a black person to be a racist you will have to deny that there has been a continuing practice of racist behavior by whites in this country that blacks are responding to. I am not going to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not true.  Both blacks and whites can be racist.  Denying that other races practice racism is not a requirement.
Click to expand...


What I said is true. Plain and simple.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying you are an idiot. Anyone can be a racist without owning anything. Clean the earwax out your ears. I said Blacks cannot practice racism because it requires control of the system, its resources and opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally stupid comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its not racism, then what is it?
Click to expand...


It's something we don't see happening.


----------



## JoeMoma

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally stupid comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its not racism, then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word you are searching for is discrimination.  Again racism has systemic power and resources behind it.
Click to expand...

A property owner has systemic power and resources.  Some have more systemic power and resources than others.

A property owner has the resource of property,  Also, he has the systemic power to either rent it out or not.


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Thanks for the
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> 
> 
> There does not have to be a majority.  A black property owner can practice racism by renting to a preferred race and not to others solely on the basis of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally stupid comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its not racism, then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word you are searching for is discrimination.  Again racism has systemic power and resources behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A property owner has systemic power and resources.  Some have more systemic power and resources than others.
> 
> A property owner has the resource of property,  Also, he has the systemic power to either rent it out or not.
Click to expand...

That only works if the property owner is white. Since whites own the system they own the power.


----------



## JoeMoma

Well, I've been entertained enough here in the racist forum.    I know when reasoning with people is futile.


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Well, I've been entertained enough here in the racist forum.    I know when reasoning with people is futile.


Kinda sucks when your argument doesnt consider the facts and reality obliterates your theory. As long as whites control the resources and opportunities in this system set up by and for the benefit of whites in the US, no other race can be said to practice racism


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then, the guy who spit on me was racist after all, contrary to what IM2 says that blacks can't be racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?
Click to expand...


I don't. I'm just making an assumption which is what you guys do to me all the time.



> Who told you we disagree?



If by "disagree" you mean having discussed it, no one. But if by "disagree" you have a difference of opinion, well, you do.  



> If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?



You don't think that the question as to whether or not blacks can be racist is fundamental? Seriously? 

It is a fundamental distinction because if the black person cannot be racist then the white person is _always_ at fault or _always_ the racist in _every_ situation. If, however, the black person can, in fact, be racist, it changes the rules and parameters of the entire game. This then allows for the possibility that the black person citing racism just might be wrong. It also allows for the possibility that a black person can practice racism by denying a white person a job or show favoritism to black students or employees or whatever. But this is a possibility that people like IM2 just can't entertain.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. We know what makes whites like you wrong. White racism. You are here trying to make up a equivalent racism from blacks that just does not exist.
Click to expand...


Thank you for making my point.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on. Besides we dont have to make whites wrong. Thats already a fact.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats silly talk. There are a whole host of reasons that could explain why you got spit on. The primary one being you said or did something racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. I'm just making an assumption which is what you guys do to me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you we disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by "disagree" you mean having discussed it, no one. But if by "disagree" you have a difference of opinion, well, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think that the question as to whether or not blacks can be racist is fundamental? Seriously?
> 
> It is a fundamental distinction because if the black person cannot be racist then the white person is _always_ at fault or _always_ the racist in _every_ situation. If, however, the black person can, in fact, be racist, it changes the rules and parameters of the entire game. This then allows for the possibility that the black person citing racism just might be wrong. It also allows for the possibility that a black person can practice racism by denying a white person a job or show favoritism to black students or employees or whatever. But this is a possibility that people like IM2 just can't entertain.
Click to expand...

Thats good. As long as you understand its just an assumption i will allow it.

So neither of us have told you that we disagree. Why do you think we disagree then?

Correct. Blacks being racist or not has zilch to do with white racism. My posts on racism have absolutely nothing to do with a Black person being racist. Its always about how whites are racists due to various insecurities that have caused them to legislate themselves a head start because they cant compete without assistance.  This system is called racism.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Black guy can be put out of business by whites easily.  His business exists in the system controlled by whites.
Click to expand...


Don't be stupid. A black employer has control over his company, ergo, he can practice racism.



> Nope. Thats actually only something an idiot would suggest. Practicing racism is something only whites can do and like most things whites do its wrong.



You're an ignorant racist pig.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Black guy can be put out of business by whites easily.  His business exists in the system controlled by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be stupid. A black employer has control over his company, ergo, he can practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Thats actually only something an idiot would suggest. Practicing racism is something only whites can do and like most things whites do its wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant racist pig.
Click to expand...

Youre being an idiot. Unless a Black employer doesnt have to abide by the rules of the white owned system then he doesnt have control over his company hence he cant practice racism. Even if he did one Black employer doesnt a system make.

Dont get frustrated. Get a better, more logical argument.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.
Click to expand...


This coming from the guy who calls people stupid fucker, dumb bastard, bitch, punk, etc. when you disagree with him. This from the guy who can't remember who he's talking to half the time. This from the guy who is so eaten up by his own racism he can't see the irony in "trying" to put an end to racism by saying an entire race is morally weak.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on. Besides we dont have to make whites wrong. Thats already a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
Click to expand...

You never had a point. Grasping at irrelevant straws is not a point.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont have to agree on what makes whites wrong. Who told you we had to agree? IM2 is a different person than me. He most likely has different experiences with whites than I do as a result. Of course we share some experiences and conclusions but I am sure there is more than one thing we dont agree on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ghost rider is desperate A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think its fucking with his head that we're both his intellectual superiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the guy who calls people stupid fucker, dumb bastard, bitch, punk, etc. when you disagree with him. This from the guy who can't remember who he's talking to half the time. This from the guy who is so eaten up by his own racism he can't see the irony in "trying" to put an end to racism by saying an entire race is morally weak.
Click to expand...

That just shows my vast knowledge of words.  I always remember who I started talking to. Thats why when someone jumps into the conversation unannounced I sometimes think I am talking to the same person. I already told you that I am Black and as such cannot practice racism here in the US. Anything else is just mendacious propaganda.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking about a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
Click to expand...


My case was not hypothetical. 

You called me liar at the outset. I'm never gonna let you forget that. Then you assumed I did something to provoke him. Then you told me he was just angry about white racism but never explained how that justifies his spitting on me if I was not racist towards him. Then, you expect evidence that his was a racist act but required none to accuse me of lying and none to accuse me of provoking him.

There's only one explanation for any of that:

Black fragility.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
Click to expand...


Racism = racism. What's not the same here?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
Click to expand...

Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been entertained enough here in the racist forum.    I know when reasoning with people is futile.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sucks when your argument doesnt consider the facts and reality obliterates your theory. As long as whites control the resources and opportunities in this system set up by and for the benefit of whites in the US, no other race can be said to practice racism
Click to expand...


You guys are truly dumb. So let us look at reality, The black landlord will own property in the black communiy where no one white will go to rent a property. But you guys want to argue based on hypotheticals that do not exist in reality, claim your hypothetical serve as fact then claim your belief in the hypothetical situation is  logical and reasoned thinking.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
Click to expand...


What if describes an event that hasn't happened.  When he did it describes  events that happen.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really sure why you think we disagree or why its important to you if its true?
> 
> This question is called a informal fallacy. Tidy it up if you want a serious answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you haven't been able to figure it out, my point is that it is more important to you guys to make whites wrong than it is to come to agreement between yourselves on what exactly makes whites wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. We know what makes whites like you wrong. White racism. You are here trying to make up a equivalent racism from blacks that just does not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for making my point.
Click to expand...


OK Bushwick Bill.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeMoma said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
Click to expand...


What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.  

This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
Click to expand...

No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is relevant, very much so. It is also tp say that you have no right to say he shit you did we whites di ad have dine far worse things. I know how complicated things are, you are the one who doesn't. That is why you hang  on to this notion of black racism without considering the complexity of how 4 centuries of continuing white racism plays into the manner in which we react to whites..
Click to expand...


I can tell when you get piqued because the misspellings increase.

Anyway, this may or may not explain the _reason_ some blacks react to white racism the way they do but that in no way means that the reaction is right, moral or fair.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is relevant, very much so. It is also tp say that you have no right to say he shit you did we whites di ad have dine far worse things. I know how complicated things are, you are the one who doesn't. That is why you hang  on to this notion of black racism without considering the complexity of how 4 centuries of continuing white racism plays into the manner in which we react to whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell when you get piqued because the misspellings increase.
> 
> Anyway, this may or may not explain the _reason_ some blacks react to white racism the way they do but that in no way means that the reaction is right, moral or fair.
Click to expand...

You dont have the credibility to determine if its right, moral, or fair. Youre white.  When Blacks subject you to centuries of racism come try that again.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Ghost rider is the one making this a contest. His blacks are racist too argument is exactly that.
Click to expand...


This is not a contest for me and never was. I saw a lot of anger at whites when I came here and a lot of rhetoric suggesting that only whites can be racist. I did not agree with this view so I related my story as an example. That's when _you_ started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...". 

It has _always_ been a contest of victimhood with you and is the very foundation of your entire view about whites and racism.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking about a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.



As you were saying....


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black property owner can practice racism by not renting to whites because of race.  A black employer can practice racism by not hiring whites because of race.  A black traffic cop can practice racism by writing white people tickets and black people warnings when he makes traffic stops.  Not all control of "the system, its resources and opportunities" are in the hands of white people.  There are lots of blacks that have the power to practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> One person doesnt make a system. There has to be a majority.  For example If all the white banks decided to not loan to Blacks (sound familiar?) Black people would be severely affected. If all the Black banks decided not to loan to whites no one would even notice.  If some whites did notice they could pass a law or put the Black banks out of business. Racism is the execution of power designed to provide benefits to the people that have the power and provide obstacles to the people that dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking about a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
Click to expand...


Um no.... Anti-stupidity .. ....


----------



## justoffal

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Ghost rider is the one making this a contest. His blacks are racist too argument is exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a contest for me and never was. I saw a lot of anger at whites when I came here and a lot of rhetoric suggesting that only whites can be racist. I did not agree with this view so I related my story as an example. That's when _you_ started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...".
> 
> It has _always_ been a contest of victimhood with you and is the very foundation of your entire view about whites and racism.
Click to expand...


Power is not a prerequisite to racism.

Jo


----------



## Markle

I'm curious when Asclepias and IM2 will finally take this simple test and post the unedited results regarding their racism or lack of racism.  My guess is that IM2 has taken the test, since I posted it before, and hated the results so he just rails that he wouldn't ever take that test.  I wonder why?

Statically, only about seventeen percent of white Americans have little or no automatic preference to whites or blacks.  Only twelve percent show a slight to strong preference of blacks to whites.  This is part of the results and explained at the test.  It is free and you can choose to register or not.  It’s fun, but I have also seen people go off the handle which is why it comes with a warning.

It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.

If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  The test does NOT use questions, which you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually, it is fun.  You can choose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

WARNING!
It does carry this disclaimer:

*I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.*

*Project Implicit*
_*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/_


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me point out that you and IM2 are apparently not in agreement as to whether or not blacks can be racist. So why you guys discussed this?
> 
> That said, why is the _primary_ potential reason for his spitting on me is that I said or did something racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. I'm just making an assumption which is what you guys do to me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you we disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by "disagree" you mean having discussed it, no one. But if by "disagree" you have a difference of opinion, well, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think that the question as to whether or not blacks can be racist is fundamental? Seriously?
> 
> It is a fundamental distinction because if the black person cannot be racist then the white person is _always_ at fault or _always_ the racist in _every_ situation. If, however, the black person can, in fact, be racist, it changes the rules and parameters of the entire game. This then allows for the possibility that the black person citing racism just might be wrong. It also allows for the possibility that a black person can practice racism by denying a white person a job or show favoritism to black students or employees or whatever. But this is a possibility that people like IM2 just can't entertain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good. As long as you understand its just an assumption i will allow it.
> 
> So neither of us have told you that we disagree. Why do you think we disagree then?
Click to expand...


Because one says blacks can be racist and the other doesn't. Haven't you been paying attention? You believe the exact opposite of each other on the issue of blacks being racist and whatever word you choose to describe it and whether or not you discussed it, you and he have opposing views on this. 



> Correct. Blacks being racist or not has zilch to do with white racism.



Blacks being racist has everything to do with it. It means that blacks can do the exact same shit whites did. Given enough time - say 50 to 100 years - if the anti-white sentiment in this country takes hold and there is a large shift in the majority race in political offices, theoretically whites could start losing liberties. 
Apparently there are already black folks out there that think whites are the weaker race. How many of these people are there? How many other blacks will they win over to this way of thinking? How long before whites are seen as a threat or a competition and laws and policies are passed?

In my particular case, if blacks cannot be racist, then this means the guy that spit on me is a chickenshit with no honor (which does nothing to help your argument that whites are the weaker race).
If blacks can be racist then this opens the possibility that, if he was wrong that I was being racist or that I was harassing him, then he spit on me because I'm white which makes him a _racist _chickenshit with no honor. 



> My posts on racism have absolutely nothing to do with a Black person being racist. Its always about how whites are racists due to various insecurities that have caused them to legislate themselves a head start because they cant compete without assistance.  This system is called racism.



This is where you go off the rails in your reasoning. Whites would have done just fine even with black competition. They didn't legislate themselves a head start because they couldn't compete without assistance, they just thought the black man was inferior. The same way you think whites are inferior.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then what you're saying is that if a white guy denies a job to a black person for a white person it's practicing racism, but if a black guy denies a white person a job in favor of a black guy, it is not practicing racism because the black guy's race doesn't have control of the system?
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. The Black guy can be put out of business by whites easily.  His business exists in the system controlled by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be stupid. A black employer has control over his company, ergo, he can practice racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Thats actually only something an idiot would suggest. Practicing racism is something only whites can do and like most things whites do its wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre being an idiot. Unless a Black employer doesnt have to abide by the rules of the white owned system then he doesnt have control over his company hence he cant practice racism. Even if he did one Black employer doesnt a system make.
Click to expand...


You're being an idiot. The white employer is bound by the same equality laws as the black man.



> Dont get frustrated. Get a better, more logical argument.



I don't need a better argument, I need a more intelligent listener.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.  The white guys actions fall in line not only with the control dynamic but also with the prevalence of denying Blacks a job in favor of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.
Click to expand...


If one's reaction to racism is to be racist (such as calling whites the weaker race or spitting on a white guy) then yes, it is the same.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.
Click to expand...


If racism is in fact as the dictionaries define it then it is exactly like that. Racism and racist acts are not defined in any way, shape or form as you and IM2 so quaintly believe. Racism is an assessment of another person based on their skin color. A racist act is defined as an act towards a person of that race because of their skin color. That's it. If I spit on a black man because he's black, that's a racist act that stems from racism.

That's it. There is nothing else to the basic essence and meaning of these two terms beyond that. To say otherwise is moral relativism.


----------



## IM2

*What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time 

This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*

None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..

When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs. Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence. Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.

Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope. I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.

So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Ghost rider is the one making this a contest. His blacks are racist too argument is exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a contest for me and never was. I saw a lot of anger at whites when I came here and a lot of rhetoric suggesting that only whites can be racist. I did not agree with this view so I related my story as an example. That's when _you_ started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...".
> 
> It has _always_ been a contest of victimhood with you and is the very foundation of your entire view about whites and racism.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Black Victimhood is a lie made up by a white college drop out. What I saw when I came here was over1,000 threads of white racist hatred of  blacks.

*NOTHING*  you have experienced is even remotely close to racism. 

*"That's when you started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...".*

None of this is nonsense and if you had ever faced racism you would understand that. I am right. You are not. And that's the bottom line.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what me and IM2 agree on. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats already been pointed out to you. Black people dont just go around spitting on people unless they are mentally ill or you did something to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is relevant, very much so. It is also tp say that you have no right to say he shit you did we whites di ad have dine far worse things. I know how complicated things are, you are the one who doesn't. That is why you hang  on to this notion of black racism without considering the complexity of how 4 centuries of continuing white racism plays into the manner in which we react to whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell when you get piqued because the misspellings increase.
> 
> Anyway, this may or may not explain the _reason_ some blacks react to white racism the way they do but that in no way means that the reaction is right, moral or fair.
Click to expand...


It does explain it. Period. Whites like you are pathetic. The reaction is just. What causes the reaction is  the problem.


----------



## IM2

> Anyway, this may or may not explain the _reason_ some blacks react to white racism the way they do but that in no way means that the reaction is right, moral or fair.



This is one of the dumbest comments in the history of mankind.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what? We  are supposed agree on everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. I'm just making an assumption which is what you guys do to me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you we disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by "disagree" you mean having discussed it, no one. But if by "disagree" you have a difference of opinion, well, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think that the question as to whether or not blacks can be racist is fundamental? Seriously?
> 
> It is a fundamental distinction because if the black person cannot be racist then the white person is _always_ at fault or _always_ the racist in _every_ situation. If, however, the black person can, in fact, be racist, it changes the rules and parameters of the entire game. This then allows for the possibility that the black person citing racism just might be wrong. It also allows for the possibility that a black person can practice racism by denying a white person a job or show favoritism to black students or employees or whatever. But this is a possibility that people like IM2 just can't entertain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good. As long as you understand its just an assumption i will allow it.
> 
> So neither of us have told you that we disagree. Why do you think we disagree then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because one says blacks can be racist and the other doesn't. Haven't you been paying attention? You believe the exact opposite of each other on the issue of blacks being racist and whatever word you choose to describe it and whether or not you discussed it, you and he have opposing views on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Blacks being racist or not has zilch to do with white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks being racist has everything to do with it. It means that blacks can do the exact same shit whites did. Given enough time - say 50 to 100 years - if the anti-white sentiment in this country takes hold and there is a large shift in the majority race in political offices, theoretically whites could start losing liberties.
> Apparently there are already black folks out there that think whites are the weaker race. How many of these people are there? How many other blacks will they win over to this way of thinking? How long before whites are seen as a threat or a competition and laws and policies are passed?
> 
> In my particular case, if blacks cannot be racist, then this means the guy that spit on me is a chickenshit with no honor (which does nothing to help your argument that whites are the weaker race).
> If blacks can be racist then this opens the possibility that, if he was wrong that I was being racist or that I was harassing him, then he spit on me because I'm white which makes him a _racist _chickenshit with no honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My posts on racism have absolutely nothing to do with a Black person being racist. Its always about how whites are racists due to various insecurities that have caused them to legislate themselves a head start because they cant compete without assistance.  This system is called racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where you go off the rails in your reasoning. Whites would have done just fine even with black competition. They didn't legislate themselves a head start because they couldn't compete without assistance, they just thought the black man was inferior. The same way you think whites are inferior.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Youre white so you have no clue what it is he is saying. I agree with IM2.

Nope. Whites were racists long before they begin to bring Africans to the US. Sorry but your own historians have documented this. Blacks being racist has nothing to do with whites implementing their system of racism.

My case doesnt need any help. Its a fact whites implemented a system to not only benefit themselves but to deprive other races from attaining success. Thats weak sauce everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.  Then you throw in the fact that our tremendous Blackness was able to still achieve and whites in a fit of jealous rage would attack and burn these affluent Black communities to the ground.  Again this is your white fear and weakness prompting these attacks.  I know it fucks with your heads.  I know its embarrassing for you but thats what happens when you are fundamentally flawed and weak as a race. You have to hold back the very people you claimed were inferior to you. 


History tells us otherwise. Whites have never done fine without help and I mean massive help. You were still living in caves and eating each other in savage fashion when you were educated by Blacks in Egypt. Whites were so weak and dumb you couldnt even invent your own alphabet and came up with probably the dumbest counting system known to mankind. After you fucked up and lost the knowledge the Egyptians gave you your race fell apart again and damn near regressed back to a neanderthal like existence during the Dark Ages.  This time Islamic Blacks came over and showed you that bathing was actually a good thing and that water didnt contain evil spirits. They taught you fashion, music, science, erected castles, showed you how build toilets etc.  When you criminal whites were sent to N. America Blacks had to help you yet again. You were too weak to work in the fields and too dumb to grow the crops you wanted so you stole Black people from Africa to show you how and provide the muscle. Even the greatest accomplishment you whites love to tout wouldnt have occurred if a group of Black women hadnt charted the way to the moon for you.  So you weakness is exposed at every turn. You know it. I know it. Worst of all you know I know you know it.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If racism is in fact as the dictionaries define it then it is exactly like that. Racism and racist acts are not defined in any way, shape or form as you and IM2 so quaintly believe. Racism is an assessment of another person based on their skin color. A racist act is defined as an act towards a person of that race because of their skin color. That's it. If I spit on a black man because he's black, that's a racist act that stems from racism.
> 
> That's it. There is nothing else to the basic essence and meaning of these two terms beyond that. To say otherwise is moral relativism.
Click to expand...

Racism is in fact a system based on race. In order to implement racism you have to have a consensus of the group implementing it. In order for that group to implement racism that group needs to have power. Nothing a white person says could ever change that fact. It is what it is.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the black guy's do not? Does the black employer not have control?
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that practicing racism is okay but practicing _a lot_ of racism is morally wrong. Does that about sum it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's reaction to racism is to be racist (such as calling whites the weaker race or spitting on a white guy) then yes, it is the same.
Click to expand...

Nope its not the same. Its called understanding that the best defense is a potent and tremendous offense. I for one will not sit back and just block your racism. I am going to go on the offensive by spitting on you or telling you about how weak you are to place obstacles in the path of the people you claim are inferior.  If you had your shit together you wouldnt have a problem with me. The problem you have with me is one of your own creation and endeavors to keep it going. The difference is so apparent that its laughable you think they are the same.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> I'm curious when Asclepias and IM2 will finally take this simple test and post the unedited results regarding their racism or lack of racism.  My guess is that IM2 has taken the test, since I posted it before, and hated the results so he just rails that he wouldn't ever take that test.  I wonder why?
> 
> Statically, only about seventeen percent of white Americans have little or no automatic preference to whites or blacks.  Only twelve percent show a slight to strong preference of blacks to whites.  This is part of the results and explained at the test.  It is free and you can choose to register or not.  It’s fun, but I have also seen people go off the handle which is why it comes with a warning.
> 
> It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously, we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.
> 
> If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  The test does NOT use questions, which you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually, it is fun.  You can choose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.
> 
> This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.
> 
> WARNING!
> It does carry this disclaimer:
> 
> *I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.*
> 
> *Project Implicit*
> _*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/_


What race is the person that made this test?  Why is it so important to you that I take this test? When white people ask Black people to take tests its usually so white people can get some relief from their overwhelming insecurity complex or to deprive the Black people of some right.


----------



## danielpalos

...nothing but Excuses for Persons of color.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking you and Asclepias are just looking for attention, IM2.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
Click to expand...


Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> if this is true why are you giving it to us? Obviously you are seeking our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
Click to expand...


Post a racist comment I have said.

Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to understand why you two are whining. You both act like you don’t have the same opportunities everyone has.
> 
> I’m also trying to understand the hate you have towards a man who worked hard to make it easier for blacks to find a job. A man who is now respected and appreciated by a growing # of blacks.
> 
> Don’t you care about other black people?
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
Click to expand...


You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.

That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.

Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.


----------



## Asclepias

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> 
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
Click to expand...

I disagree. No one really knows what white people are capable of on their own. This is due to the fact that they have a head start given to them by the implementation of a racist system designed to hold others back while at the same time garnering the vast majority of resources and opportunities for themselves. Mind you this is after they declared others inferior to whites.

Blacks on the other hand have been successful despite this unequal environment to the point that whites literally burned affluent Black communities to the ground out of jealousy and fear. So you cant say Blacks are only successful through quotas and affirmative action specifically because we've done it without AA and also because AA has been beneficial to white women more than any other demographic.


----------



## IM2

i





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If racism is in fact as the dictionaries define it then it is exactly like that. Racism and racist acts are not defined in any way, shape or form as you and IM2 so quaintly believe. Racism is an assessment of another person based on their skin color. A racist act is defined as an act towards a person of that race because of their skin color. That's it. If I spit on a black man because he's black, that's a racist act that stems from racism.
> 
> That's it. There is nothing else to the basic essence and meaning of these two terms beyond that. To say otherwise is moral relativism.
Click to expand...


If you took what you claim was racism to the courts, you'd lose because you'd have no proof the act was caused because of your race. You could spit on a black man because he robbed you.   This is why there must be proof. Racism is the belief you are superior to another person on the basis of race.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out your racism isnt whining. Its an alert system. Stop trying to get my attention. I know you suffer from insecurity but get some help for it.
> 
> 
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
Click to expand...


Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.

*Early Racial Preferences*

We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.

White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.

The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.

more.

*The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*

Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.

The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.

Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.

But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.

RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT. People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage


Thank you for showing me why blacks are so damn successful in African nations and the Carribean and such failures in the USA and other white, English speaking nations. I never realized how oppressed you are here!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..



Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been. 

If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?



> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.



What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.



> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.



My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details. 

Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.

From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.



> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.



Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.  



> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.



What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.



> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.



And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said. 

1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work. 
2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.

Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.  
I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong. 



> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.



You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT. People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for showing me why blacks are so damn successful in African nations and the Carribean and such failures in the USA and other white, English speaking nations. I never realized how oppressed you are here!
Click to expand...


Yawn.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you two look to blame others for your failures, all I can do is wish you both the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
Click to expand...


So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.

Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I haven't read this thread in a while, any luck with the group claims? What was the haul? Anything?


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT. People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for showing me why blacks are so damn successful in African nations and the Carribean and such failures in the USA and other white, English speaking nations. I never realized how oppressed you are here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.
Click to expand...

Yeah, It's time for blacks to wake up. You're destined to be "victims" until the end of time.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
Click to expand...


The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Ghost rider is the one making this a contest. His blacks are racist too argument is exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a contest for me and never was. I saw a lot of anger at whites when I came here and a lot of rhetoric suggesting that only whites can be racist. I did not agree with this view so I related my story as an example. That's when _you_ started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...".
> 
> It has _always_ been a contest of victimhood with you and is the very foundation of your entire view about whites and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Black Victimhood is a lie made up by a white college drop out. What I saw when I came here was over1,000 threads of white racist hatred of  blacks.
Click to expand...


Once again you fail to understand where I'm coming from. Are there black victims of white racism? Of course. I never suggested otherwise. Are there more of them? Of course. I never suggested otherwise. My point is that you always cite the fact of more white racism when anyone cites an incident of black racism, as if the greater numbers somehow absolve the black racist of his/her racist act.

*



			NOTHING
		
Click to expand...

*


> you have experienced is even remotely close to racism.



*YES *I have. See, I can use bold type and larger font too. It doesn't mean shit.

*



			"That's when you started all this nonsense about power and authority and systems and the whole "blacks can't be racist because they don't have the power.." bullshit (after you first called me a liar without cause or evidence of course). Ever since then, no matter what I say, it's "400 years..." and "Blacks never made laws and policies..." "Blacks don't have control of...".
		
Click to expand...

*


> None of this is nonsense and if you had ever faced racism you would understand that. I am right. You are not. And that's the bottom line.



Sorry, but to say that system-wide power and authority are necessary for practicing racism is nonsense and defies logic.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to know that the two of you disagree on this one point. I've been debating with the both of you for months and in that time I've learned that you think blacks can be racist - which you just said in this thread - and that IM2 thinks blacks can't be racist at all.
> 
> So young black men will join gangs and murder other black men for control of drug territory but spitting on people is morally beneath them?
> 
> You just said in this thread that blacks can be racist but it never occurred to you that he might have spit on me for that reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites have been practicing racist behavior consistently for over 400 years but that black man could not have spit on you because you said simethig racist or whites treated him like shit on that job.. The more you  post  the more I see that man had to endure a whole lot of white racism on that job. Because  young white men join gangs and kill each other. On top of that, they provide the drugs to everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is relevant, very much so. It is also tp say that you have no right to say he shit you did we whites di ad have dine far worse things. I know how complicated things are, you are the one who doesn't. That is why you hang  on to this notion of black racism without considering the complexity of how 4 centuries of continuing white racism plays into the manner in which we react to whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell when you get piqued because the misspellings increase.
> 
> Anyway, this may or may not explain the _reason_ some blacks react to white racism the way they do but that in no way means that the reaction is right, moral or fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does explain it. Period. Whites like you are pathetic. The reaction is just. What causes the reaction is  the problem.
Click to expand...


It is _not_ just if the black person is wrong about the white person's intentions and his reaction is to spit on him as in my case. The WAY or the form that the reaction takes is not always right, moral or fair. 

Tell me, was Alton Sterling's reaction of assassinating three police officers in Baton Rouge (one of whom was black btw) right, moral or fair when, for all he knew, these officers were not racist or had never shot a black man?


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.
Click to expand...


So wait, why are you here? 

You say you don't care about other peoples' opinions ... you're not going to listen to anyone (not even disagree, but just disregard them completely) ... does that mean you're just here to try to ... what, spread propaganda? Circle jerk with the black supremacists? What's the point? I don't get it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not my point. The point is that the two of you disagree on a fundamental aspect of racial issues: the ability or possibility of blacks being racist. Now, if I were any less jaded than I am about how some blacks approach racial issues, I would wonder why this point never came up between you. But, being as jaded as I am from debating the two of you, I know exactly why it never came up.
> 
> You want to make a claim in order to build straw men based on false equivalences. But like I said, for you to even try making blacks racist, you have to deny whites have a continuing 400 year practice of racist behavior and that what blacks are doing is a reaction to that behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if we have never discussed this point before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. I'm just making an assumption which is what you guys do to me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you we disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If by "disagree" you mean having discussed it, no one. But if by "disagree" you have a difference of opinion, well, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do disagree what made you think its something fundamental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think that the question as to whether or not blacks can be racist is fundamental? Seriously?
> 
> It is a fundamental distinction because if the black person cannot be racist then the white person is _always_ at fault or _always_ the racist in _every_ situation. If, however, the black person can, in fact, be racist, it changes the rules and parameters of the entire game. This then allows for the possibility that the black person citing racism just might be wrong. It also allows for the possibility that a black person can practice racism by denying a white person a job or show favoritism to black students or employees or whatever. But this is a possibility that people like IM2 just can't entertain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good. As long as you understand its just an assumption i will allow it.
> 
> So neither of us have told you that we disagree. Why do you think we disagree then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because one says blacks can be racist and the other doesn't. Haven't you been paying attention? You believe the exact opposite of each other on the issue of blacks being racist and whatever word you choose to describe it and whether or not you discussed it, you and he have opposing views on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Blacks being racist or not has zilch to do with white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks being racist has everything to do with it. It means that blacks can do the exact same shit whites did. Given enough time - say 50 to 100 years - if the anti-white sentiment in this country takes hold and there is a large shift in the majority race in political offices, theoretically whites could start losing liberties.
> Apparently there are already black folks out there that think whites are the weaker race. How many of these people are there? How many other blacks will they win over to this way of thinking? How long before whites are seen as a threat or a competition and laws and policies are passed?
> 
> In my particular case, if blacks cannot be racist, then this means the guy that spit on me is a chickenshit with no honor (which does nothing to help your argument that whites are the weaker race).
> If blacks can be racist then this opens the possibility that, if he was wrong that I was being racist or that I was harassing him, then he spit on me because I'm white which makes him a _racist _chickenshit with no honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My posts on racism have absolutely nothing to do with a Black person being racist. Its always about how whites are racists due to various insecurities that have caused them to legislate themselves a head start because they cant compete without assistance.  This system is called racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where you go off the rails in your reasoning. Whites would have done just fine even with black competition. They didn't legislate themselves a head start because they couldn't compete without assistance, they just thought the black man was inferior. The same way you think whites are inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Youre white so you have no clue what it is he is saying. I agree with IM2.
Click to expand...


If my being white precludes me from understanding what you guys say then why the fuck are you talking to me? Do you have anything beyond the pat phrases that explain nothing? Anytime you don't have a logical argument or response you give me the "You're white, you wouldn't understand" bullshit. 

If he's speaking plain English then I understand him just fine. He has been telling me ever since I got here that blacks cannot be racist. Why do you think he continues to deny the validity of my story in spite of the fact that everything I told him suggests the guy was wrong and overreacted? 



> Nope. Whites were racists long before they begin to bring Africans to the US. Sorry but your own historians have documented this. Blacks being racist has nothing to do with whites implementing their system of racism.



What? This has nothing to do with what I said.



> My case doesnt need any help. Its a fact whites implemented a system to not only benefit themselves but to deprive other races from attaining success. Thats weak sauce everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.  Then you throw in the fact that our tremendous Blackness was able to still achieve and whites in a fit of jealous rage would attack and burn these affluent Black communities to the ground.  Again this is your white fear and weakness prompting these attacks.  I know it fucks with your heads.  I know its embarrassing for you but thats what happens when you are fundamentally flawed and weak as a race. You have to hold back the very people you claimed were inferior to you.



What? Again, this has nothing to do with what I said.



> History tells us otherwise. Whites have never done fine without help and I mean massive help. You were still living in caves and eating each other in savage fashion when you were educated by Blacks in Egypt. Whites were so weak and dumb you couldnt even invent your own alphabet and came up with probably the dumbest counting system known to mankind. After you fucked up and lost the knowledge the Egyptians gave you your race fell apart again and damn near regressed back to a neanderthal like existence during the Dark Ages.  This time Islamic Blacks came over and showed you that bathing was actually a good thing and that water didnt contain evil spirits. They taught you fashion, music, science, erected castles, showed you how build toilets etc.  When you criminal whites were sent to N. America Blacks had to help you yet again. You were too weak to work in the fields and too dumb to grow the crops you wanted so you stole Black people from Africa to show you how and provide the muscle. Even the greatest accomplishment you whites love to tout wouldnt have occurred if a group of Black women hadnt charted the way to the moon for you.  So you weakness is exposed at every turn. You know it. I know it. Worst of all you know I know you know it.



Blah blah blah Just black racist rantings.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people looking to blame others for their failures are you white racists. There are threads here full of examples that prove it. Both A and I have done better than you. If you had to go through what we did to get where we are today, your ass would have quit as a teenager, folded up and spent the rest of your life in a fetal position sucking your thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
Click to expand...


I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..

*But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
*
There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate white people so much that you spend the twilight years of your life arguing with strangers on forum boards? Why so much hate, IM2? Why are you such a racist? Crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
Click to expand...


So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been. 

In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, why are you here?
> 
> You say you don't care about other peoples' opinions ... you're not going to listen to anyone (not even disagree, but just disregard them completely) ... does that mean you're just here to try to ... what, spread propaganda? Circle jerk with the black supremacists? What's the point? I don't get it.
Click to expand...


There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, why are you here?
> 
> You say you don't care about other peoples' opinions ... you're not going to listen to anyone (not even disagree, but just disregard them completely) ... does that mean you're just here to try to ... what, spread propaganda? Circle jerk with the black supremacists? What's the point? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.
Click to expand...


No, except for Asceplias (however you spell the idiot's name), who has referred to himself as a black supremacist, or Paul Essien, who thinks white women deserve to be raped and advocates for genocide. Other than those, there are probably only a few others.

I'm still not sure whether you qualify. It's clear that you judge people primarily based on their skin color, but that doesn't necessarily make you a racist. Just prejudiced.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If racism is in fact as the dictionaries define it then it is exactly like that. Racism and racist acts are not defined in any way, shape or form as you and IM2 so quaintly believe. Racism is an assessment of another person based on their skin color. A racist act is defined as an act towards a person of that race because of their skin color. That's it. If I spit on a black man because he's black, that's a racist act that stems from racism.
> 
> That's it. There is nothing else to the basic essence and meaning of these two terms beyond that. To say otherwise is moral relativism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is in fact a system based on race.
Click to expand...


No, it is not. At least not always. 



> In order to implement racism you have to have a consensus of the group implementing it. In order for that group to implement racism that group needs to have power. Nothing a white person says could ever change that fact. It is what it is.



You have appropriated the words "racist" and "racism" and given them your own meanings and definitions for your own purposes. It's neat, tidy, easy, all-encompassing and fills in all those pesky gaps. It means you don't have to do the work of actually examining a race issue from different perspectives. That might mean whitey might be occasionally right or innocent of racism and we can't have that now, can we?  This was the only way you could make whitey wrong every time.

It's lazy, stupid, short sighted and intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is based on hypotheticals. "But if a black guys does this" is not the same as " when a white guy did this." We are taking abut a proven record of white racist behavior, you are arguing a bunch of what ifs.
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's reaction to racism is to be racist (such as calling whites the weaker race or spitting on a white guy) then yes, it is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its not the same. Its called understanding that the best defense is a potent and tremendous offense. I for one will not sit back and just block your racism. I am going to go on the offensive by spitting on you or telling you about how weak you are to place obstacles in the path of the people you claim are inferior.  If you had your shit together you wouldnt have a problem with me. The problem you have with me is one of your own creation and endeavors to keep it going. The difference is so apparent that its laughable you think they are the same.
Click to expand...


Um, okay. 

I can tell when you guys get rattled. IM2 misspells more words and the profanity goes up a notch. Your style when you get flustered or have no cogent response is to spout stupid shit like this that you think will piss me off. The more you get backed into the corner, the more outrageous and inciteful your remarks.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is irrelevant to the idea of black men having too much morality and character to spit on someone but have no qualms about murdering other black men.
> 
> You always try to turn it into a contest but you're simply too short sighted to see that it's way more complicated than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have hit on something with the "contest"  For example, if whites have lynched 100 blacks due to racism, IM2 seems to believe that blacks get to lynch 100 whites +1 before the blacks can be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it _is _racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time.
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no _moral_ reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its nothing like that.  How you came up with that is bizarre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If racism is in fact as the dictionaries define it then it is exactly like that. Racism and racist acts are not defined in any way, shape or form as you and IM2 so quaintly believe. Racism is an assessment of another person based on their skin color. A racist act is defined as an act towards a person of that race because of their skin color. That's it. If I spit on a black man because he's black, that's a racist act that stems from racism.
> 
> That's it. There is nothing else to the basic essence and meaning of these two terms beyond that. To say otherwise is moral relativism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you took what you claim was racism to the courts, you'd lose because you'd have no proof the act was caused because of your race. You could spit on a black man because he robbed you.   This is why there must be proof. Racism is the belief you are superior to another person on the basis of race.
Click to expand...


You'd have no proof I was lying either.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close..
Click to expand...


Just more victimhood contest rhetoric.

[/quote]But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.[/QUOTE]

You've said that before. The truth is, you can't resist the temptation of making whitey wrong. That's why you keep coming back.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a racist comment I have said.
> 
> Let's see, whites my age and older are here every day saying racist crap and all you see is me rebutting them and you call that hate. You're a stupid fuck junior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
Click to expand...


Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.

You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insinuate that white people can only be successful because of "handouts". Though no one knows what these handouts are exactly, that only white people get. I've certainly never seen them.
> 
> That's like saying blacks can only be successful through quotas and affirmative action. I think most people would agree that the implications of that line of thought are pretty prejudiced. One might even call them racist.
> 
> Besides I do call out white racists on here all the damn time, so don't gimme that bull. You only see what you want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
Click to expand...


A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me show you a few then. AA has benefitted whites the most. Because what I have said,most people would call FACT.  People like this white guy.
> 
> *Early Racial Preferences*
> 
> We all know the old history, but it's still worth reminding ourselves of its scale and scope. Affirmative action in the American "workplace" first began in the late 17th century when European indentured servants - the original source of unfree labor on the new tobacco plantations of Virginia and Maryland - were replaced by African slaves. In exchange for their support and their policing of the growing slave population, lower-class Europeans won new rights, entitlements, and opportunities from the planter elite.
> 
> White Americans were also given a head start with the help of the U.S. Army. The 1830 Indian Removal Act, for example, forcibly relocated Cherokee, Creeks and other eastern Indians to west of the Mississippi River to make room for white settlers. The 1862 Homestead Act followed suit, giving away millions of acres of what had been Indian Territory west of the Mississippi. Ultimately, 270 million acres, or 10% of the total land area of the United States, was converted to private hands, overwhelmingly white, under Homestead Act provisions.
> 
> The 1790 Naturalization Act permitted only "free white persons" to become naturalized citizens, thus opening the doors to European immigrants but not others. Only citizens could vote, serve on juries, hold office, and in some cases, even hold property. In this century, Alien Land Laws passed in California and other states, reserved farm land for white growers by preventing Asian immigrants, ineligible to become citizens, from owning or leasing land. Immigration restrictions further limited opportunities for nonwhite groups. Racial barriers to naturalized U.S. citizenship weren't removed until the McCarran-Walter Act in 1952, and white racial preferences in immigration remained until 1965.
> 
> more.
> 
> *The Advantages Grow, Generation to Generation*
> 
> Less known are more recent government racial preferences, first enacted during the New Deal, that directed wealth to white families and continue to shape life opportunities and chances.
> 
> The landmark Social Security Act of 1935 provided a safety net for millions of workers, guaranteeing them an income after retirement. But the act specifically excluded two occupations: agricultural workers and domestic servants, who were predominately African American, Mexican, and Asian. As low-income workers, they also had the least opportunity to save for their retirement.
> 
> Like Social Security, the 1935 Wagner Act helped establish an important new right for white people. By granting unions the power of collective bargaining, it helped millions of white workers gain entry into the middle class over the next 30 years. But the Wagner Act permitted unions to exclude non-whites and deny them access to better paid jobs and union protections and benefits such as health care, job security, and pensions. Many craft unions remained nearly all-white well into the 1970s.
> 
> But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> 
> RACE - The Power of an Illusion | White Advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
Click to expand...


Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> What race is the person that made this test? Why is it so important to you that I take this test? When white people ask Black people to take tests its usually so white people can get some relief from their overwhelming insecurity complex or to deprive the Black people of some right.



If you'll go to the site you will see that no one person developed the test.  The test was developed at Harvard.  Certainly, you can't find a more left-wing school.  It started with only race probably 30 years ago and has been expanded ever since.

Most likely you have taken the test and are horrified that you were deemed to basically be a racist.  You're not unlike the homophobe who is, in reality, a homosexual living in denial.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.



Just imagine how much further ahead would be the black race had you (blacks) not chosen to follow the race baiters preaching that they are incapable of being successful without handouts from whites?

As for no black supremacists.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.
Click to expand...


How is this racist?  Arithmetic?  







Race gaps in SAT scores highlight inequality and hinder upward mobility


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What race is the person that made this test? Why is it so important to you that I take this test? When white people ask Black people to take tests its usually so white people can get some relief from their overwhelming insecurity complex or to deprive the Black people of some right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll go to the site you will see that no one person developed the test.  The test was developed at Harvard.  Certainly, you can't find a more left-wing school.  It started with only race probably 30 years ago and has been expanded ever since.
> 
> Most likely you have taken the test and are horrified that you were deemed to basically be a racist.  You're not unlike the homophobe who is, in reality, a homosexual living in denial.
Click to expand...

You still havent answered as to why you want me to take the test so badly?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the reality whites subscribe to forces them to try and equate things that simply are not the same.  They have trouble with simple concepts like history and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's reaction to racism is to be racist (such as calling whites the weaker race or spitting on a white guy) then yes, it is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its not the same. Its called understanding that the best defense is a potent and tremendous offense. I for one will not sit back and just block your racism. I am going to go on the offensive by spitting on you or telling you about how weak you are to place obstacles in the path of the people you claim are inferior.  If you had your shit together you wouldnt have a problem with me. The problem you have with me is one of your own creation and endeavors to keep it going. The difference is so apparent that its laughable you think they are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay.
> 
> I can tell when you guys get rattled. IM2 misspells more words and the profanity goes up a notch. Your style when you get flustered or have no cogent response is to spout stupid shit like this that you think will piss me off. The more you get backed into the corner, the more outrageous and inciteful your remarks.
Click to expand...

I can tell when you get rattled. You look for make believe inconsistencies and when that doesnt work you find one curse word in the a paragraph and claim someone is rattled because they used one curse word in a paragraph. 

I dont give two fucks if youre pissed off or not. However, I can see you getting angry that I am not buying your white make believe fantasies and this really seems to enrage you.  Let me help you not waste your time. You can post until you are a mottled blue in the face. You can post about me using a curse word.  You can deny that you belong to a weak race that created a system to hold back the very people you claim to be superior to. You can do all these things and it wont matter to me because like I told you before. You are simply a tool that I use to broadcast that tremendous offensive style I spoke of to other Blacks so they can see your reaction and know with unyielding conviction just how deeply it injures your psyche.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism = racism. What's not the same here?
> 
> 
> 
> Racism ≠ reaction to racism. Your equation is incorrect. Thats what is not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's reaction to racism is to be racist (such as calling whites the weaker race or spitting on a white guy) then yes, it is the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope its not the same. Its called understanding that the best defense is a potent and tremendous offense. I for one will not sit back and just block your racism. I am going to go on the offensive by spitting on you or telling you about how weak you are to place obstacles in the path of the people you claim are inferior.  If you had your shit together you wouldnt have a problem with me. The problem you have with me is one of your own creation and endeavors to keep it going. The difference is so apparent that its laughable you think they are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay.
> 
> I can tell when you guys get rattled. IM2 misspells more words and the profanity goes up a notch. Your style when you get flustered or have no cogent response is to spout stupid shit like this that you think will piss me off. The more you get backed into the corner, the more outrageous and inciteful your remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell when you get rattled. You look for make believe inconsistencies and when that doesnt work you find one curse word in the a paragraph and claim someone is rattled because they used one curse word in a paragraph.
Click to expand...


When he's pissed or rattled it's more than one curse word. That's how I know when he's rattled. Duh.



> I dont give two fucks if youre pissed off or not. However, I can see you getting angry that I am not buying your white make believe fantasies and this really seems to enrage you.  Let me help you not waste your time. You can post until you are a mottled blue in the face. You can post about me using a curse word.



I didn't say you were the one to curse when you get rattled.



> You can deny that you belong to a weak race that created a system to hold back the very people you claim to be superior to.



I never claimed any such thing. Unlike you, I don't see either race as being superior to the other. Superior race is your thing, not mine.



> You can do all these things and it wont matter to me because like I told you before. You are simply a tool that I use to broadcast that tremendous offensive style I spoke of to other Blacks so they can see your reaction and know with unyielding conviction just how deeply it injures your psyche.



Stupidity and willful ignorance do not injure my psyche, whatever the hell that means. And did it occur to you that this "offensive style", as you put it, is being broadcast to everybody, including whites? Probably not. You can't think past the racist whitey at the end of your nose.

I am truly grateful that there are relatively few blacks like you out there. You're the kind of black person for whom I don't give two shits whether you experience racism or not. You're not looking to end racism, you're looking to vilify and demonize whitey and make him pay. That's it. You have a need to hate and you stoke it in any way you can.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> You still havent answered as to why you want me to take the test so badly?



I don't give a rat's behind.  You proved everything I believe about you.  Thank you, thank you so much!


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What IM2 invariably does in these discussions is to, when all else fails, point out that whites practiced racism more often and for a longer period of time. In his contorted view, a black guy who spits on a white guy (this happened to me years ago) because the guy is white is not racism, but it is racism when a white person spits on a black person because more whites have spit on blacks for a longer period of time
> 
> This is like saying that if I kill three people over the course of three days, it's not morally wrong because another guy killed a hundred people over a hundred days. There's no moral reasoning to this argument whatsoever. It's nothing more than morality by numbers. It is the most moronic thing I've ever encountered on a discussion forum*
> 
> None of this is true. But you are just too stupid to understand that blacks and whites do not share the same lived experience. And that what you call racism in blacks is a response  the racism we get from whites. Id think ta being black I can say that as an expert. And you can't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites spit on blacks it was done after a bunch of racial slurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story doesn't contain that. And that is why I was asking for evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your story has a complication in the form of a workplace incident involving the black worker. So he could have been angry about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rider, we are about the same age. I have worked jobs like the one you described and have been the only black on a job or worked with one other black. In this situation whites such as you tend to push the racist envelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a moving company and heard kunta kente and other racist jokes daily. Much less other racist comments. But of course you worked at the most racially tolerant place in American history and the only racists were the 2 blacks who worked there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I'm saying is, can the bullshit. Because that's what it is. Your whining lacks moral reasoning and is truly the definition of what imbecilic and moronic is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, why are you here?
> 
> You say you don't care about other peoples' opinions ... you're not going to listen to anyone (not even disagree, but just disregard them completely) ... does that mean you're just here to try to ... what, spread propaganda? Circle jerk with the black supremacists? What's the point? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, except for Asceplias (however you spell the idiot's name), who has referred to himself as a black supremacist, or Paul Essien, who thinks white women deserve to be raped and advocates for genocide. Other than those, there are probably only a few others.
> 
> I'm still not sure whether you qualify. It's clear that you judge people primarily based on their skin color, but that doesn't necessarily make you a racist. Just prejudiced.
Click to expand...


Blacks here are all talking about a behavior junior and that behavior just happens to be primarily practiced by whites.

_“Whites, it must frankly be said, are not putting in a similar mass effort to reeducate themselves out of their racial ignorance. It is an aspect of their sense of superiority that the white people of America believe they have so little to learn. The reality of substantial investment to assist Negroes into the twentieth century, adjusting to Negro neighbors and genuine school integration, is still a nightmare for all too many white Americans…These are the deepest causes for contemporary abrasions between the races. Loose and easy language about equality, resonant resolutions about brotherhood fall pleasantly on the ear, but for the Negro there is a credibility gap he cannot overlook. He remembers that with each modest advance (the Negro makes) -- the white population promptly raises the argument that the Negro has come far enough. Each step forward accents an ever-present tendency to backlash.”_​
*Martin Luther King Jr.
*​*Educate yourself out of your racial ignorance and quit listening to white race pimps telling you that anti racist is anti white. Anti racist is anti racist. Because when you claim that anti racism is anti white, you are saying pro racism is pro white. This means you are admitting that whites are inherently racist.*


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this racist?  Arithmetic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race gaps in SAT scores highlight inequality and hinder upward mobility
Click to expand...


And? SAT scores are not even considered in almost 1,000 colleges and universities now.


----------



## deanrd

What Republicans have to offer African Americans is different than what Republicans have to offer the poor and the middle class.

Chains and poverty.  You figure out which is for which.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine how much further ahead would be the black race had you (blacks) not chosen to follow the race baiters preaching that they are incapable of being successful without handouts from whites?
> 
> As for no black supremacists.
Click to expand...




Here we see a fine example in this post of the white mans psychosis.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still havent answered as to why you want me to take the test so badly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's behind.  You proved everything I believe about you.  Thank you, thank you so much!
Click to expand...

Obviously you give more than a rats behind. Youre the one that came out of the blue with some test no one was talking about and hoping I took it.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this racist?  Arithmetic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race gaps in SAT scores highlight inequality and hinder upward mobility
Click to expand...

It amuses me when white people make up tests for the very same people that taught them math. White people always forget that the only numbering system they were capable of coming up with was roman numerals which only works for tallying and looking cool on superbowl advertisements. Silly white boy. You arent smart enough to come up with a test that can measure the intellect of Black people.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> And? SAT scores are not even considered in almost 1,000 colleges and universities now.



So because the scores for blacks are factually worse than other races.  In your world, they should not be used as a criterion for college admission.  I bet you believe race should be substituted. 

Show us your reliable source and link to that figure.

Just for your information, I provide you with the number of colleges and Universities.
*How many colleges are in the United States?*
July 20, 2015 — Today, there are some 5,300 colleges and universities in the United States, everything from beauty schools to Harvard. Though we often refer to them collectively as “the American higher-education system,” it’s far from an organized system.

https://www.quora.com/How-many-colleges-are-there-in-the-US


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? SAT scores are not even considered in almost 1,000 colleges and universities now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link to that figure.
> 
> Just for your information, I provide you with the number of colleges and Universities.
> *How many colleges are in the United States?*
> July 20, 2015 — Today, there are some 5,300 colleges and universities in the United States, everything from beauty schools to Harvard. Though we often refer to them collectively as “the American higher-education system,” it’s far from an organized system.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-colleges-are-there-in-the-US
Click to expand...

You fucking idiot. All you had to do is google it.  This is a link from back in 2015. Its probably higher now.

SAT, ACT No Longer Required For Admission To 800 U.S. Colleges And Universities | HuffPost


----------



## Markle

IM2  Perhaps if 20% of our colleges and universities do not use SAT scores (you have yet to confirm your allegation) perhaps they use ACT scores.  What do you think?





Ta Ta to our two racist Trolls.  Continue with your foolishness.  

I'll return if you two ever decide to accept cold, hard, facts!


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're talking the past, and about rich white people. I know you ain't talking about white working class people, because they're not doing much better than black working class people these days. My parents raised us in a fucking trailer park, working hard labor to make ends meet until my dad could finish his education. Now he's solidly middle class. I don't see what's preventing black people from doing something similar, except that maybe they end up in shit schools more often. But whose fault is that? People refuse to take a closer look at what's happening in poverty-stricken communities or do anything about it.
> 
> Let me share a little secret with you; rich white people give no more of a fuck about poor and middle class whites than they care about poor and middle class blacks. They only care about themselves. and their families. There is no racist conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.
Click to expand...


Uh, that makes no sense.


----------



## 007

Markle said:


> IM2  Perhaps if 20% of our colleges and universities do not use SAT scores (you have yet to confirm your allegation) perhaps they use ACT scores.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Ta to our two racist Trolls.  Continue with your foolishness.
> 
> I'll return if you two ever decide to accept cold, hard, facts!


Did you get sucked into trying to talk logic or facts or common sense or truth with asslips?

He doesn't listen, period... I hope you learned something... being that the only thing you should do if you're ever going to pay any attention to that idiot is just talk the same bull shit he does... just bull shit... because you are UTTERLY wasting your time presenting facts.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what you're doing here. You're still excusing or justifying racist or inappropriate behavior by blacks by citing more racism by whites. It's a victimhood contest for you and always has been.
> 
> If a black person experiences racism by whites then anger and frustration are justifiable reactions. Spitting on a white person who may or may not be guilty of racism or harassment is _not _a justifiable reaction. After all this time, you still don't understand this?
> 
> What if it was _not_ done after a bunch of racial slurs? What if it was something else or even nothing at all? Again you try to constrain or define the parameters of the white position by unilaterally citing a "bunch of racial slurs", as if this is the _only_ reason a black person might spit on a white person. It never even occurred to you that the black guy who spit on me just may have been wrong about my intentions. And even when I pointed this out, you dismissed it or ignored it.
> 
> My story also didn't contain any indication that I was lying or even that I did in fact harass him because he was black. But that didn't stop you from accusing me of both. And this was before you even knew me and before you asked for any details.
> 
> Your first impulse should have been to ask me for details before passing judgment. Instead, your first impulse - your reaction to white racism - was to assume I lied or that I did harass him. The questions didn't come until _after_ the accusations. And even after I answered all your questions and there was still no indication that I harassed him and every indication he was wrong, you still didn't believe it and moved on to the next thing which was documented evidence that he was guilty of past racism. This was after you accused me of racism and lying or harassment without documented evidence of racism on my part.
> 
> From the very beginning, as the story unfolded and the details were sussed out, you looked for something, _anything,_ to make me wrong or the bad guy. First it was me lying. When you realized the story may have been true, it became me being the racist and harassing him. After getting some details, it became him being angry about white racism. After getting more details, you wanted documented evidence. When I pointed out that _I _didn't have any documented incidents of racism, you simply backed off and said no more about it.
> 
> Unless you're saying he was justified in spitting on me regardless of my actual intentions then this is irrelevant. Whatever problems he had with white people were not my problems and I am not obligated to take that into consideration where the job is concerned. I had a job to do and so did he. I am not going to spend my life tiptoeing around blacks for fear of inadvertently pissing them off.
> 
> What do you mean "Whites such as you"? You have no fucking clue as to whether or not I ever pushed the "racist envelope" in my job or was inappropriate in any way with my black coworkers.
> 
> And right there is a part of your problem. Your sarcasm and exaggerations above are in no way a reflection of what I told you or conveyed to you. In addition, the last sentence is incorrect in two parts, which shows once again that you don't even bother to remember what I said.
> 
> 1. ) All I said was that our company had always hired blacks and I've worked with blacks all through my entire 34 years with the company. So there were many more than two blacks working there. I also said that blacks have been in this industry ever since I got into this line of work.
> 2.) I already told you that the other black guy never said anything about it and I never said he was racist.
> 
> Do you see now why I won't let this go? You don't even have the integrity to remember what I tell you about it. Every one of your arguments and comments on this in the last six months are based on the two erroneous assumptions you made at the very start: I lied or I harassed him.
> I've given you the complete story and nothing I told you indicates I lied or harassed him but you keep going back to that anyway because it's the only way you can make me wrong.
> 
> You and Asclepias trade snarky comments about my intellect and you can't even stick to one definition of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts and documentation on the American record shows that your argument is silly and without merit. That's just how it is. Whites continue to be racists and there is nothing blacks have done that even close.. But as you are not obligated to stop racism in e white communiy we are under no obligation to listen to you talk about your perception of racism or your clams of black racism. So I'm done doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, why are you here?
> 
> You say you don't care about other peoples' opinions ... you're not going to listen to anyone (not even disagree, but just disregard them completely) ... does that mean you're just here to try to ... what, spread propaganda? Circle jerk with the black supremacists? What's the point? I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no black supremacists here and I don't spread propagada. The only one here wanting to circle jerk with supremacists is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, except for Asceplias (however you spell the idiot's name), who has referred to himself as a black supremacist, or Paul Essien, who thinks white women deserve to be raped and advocates for genocide. Other than those, there are probably only a few others.
> 
> I'm still not sure whether you qualify. It's clear that you judge people primarily based on their skin color, but that doesn't necessarily make you a racist. Just prejudiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks here are all talking about a behavior junior and that behavior just happens to be primarily practiced by whites.
> 
> _“Whites, it must frankly be said, are not putting in a similar mass effort to reeducate themselves out of their racial ignorance. It is an aspect of their sense of superiority that the white people of America believe they have so little to learn. The reality of substantial investment to assist Negroes into the twentieth century, adjusting to Negro neighbors and genuine school integration, is still a nightmare for all too many white Americans…These are the deepest causes for contemporary abrasions between the races. Loose and easy language about equality, resonant resolutions about brotherhood fall pleasantly on the ear, but for the Negro there is a credibility gap he cannot overlook. He remembers that with each modest advance (the Negro makes) -- the white population promptly raises the argument that the Negro has come far enough. Each step forward accents an ever-present tendency to backlash.”_​
> *Martin Luther King Jr.
> *​*Educate yourself out of your racial ignorance and quit listening to white race pimps telling you that anti racist is anti white. Anti racist is anti racist. Because when you claim that anti racism is anti white, you are saying pro racism is pro white. This means you are admitting that whites are inherently racist.*
Click to expand...


King said this over fifty years ago. If you can't see that there has been a sea change in the white attitude towards blacks since then, it is hopeless for you.


----------



## tycho1572

Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions. 

Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society. 

Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.


You tried this before and then we found out that you work for the tips I give people.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> You tried this before and then we found out that you work for the tips I give people.
Click to expand...

Most here know what I do. 

Why are you and IM2 always blaming others for your failures?


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? SAT scores are not even considered in almost 1,000 colleges and universities now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because the scores for blacks are factually worse than other races.  In your world, they should not be used as a criterion for college admission.  I bet you believe race should be substituted.
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link to that figure.
> 
> Just for your information, I provide you with the number of colleges and Universities.
> *How many colleges are in the United States?*
> July 20, 2015 — Today, there are some 5,300 colleges and universities in the United States, everything from beauty schools to Harvard. Though we often refer to them collectively as “the American higher-education system,” it’s far from an organized system.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-many-colleges-are-there-in-the-US
Click to expand...


Wrong. The fact is that colleges long ago decided that a SAT score was just one criteria for admission. Add to that the fact you have state schools who admit in state students based on GPA. Only the dumb white racist argues about SAT scores. And even worse for you is the fact that you only provided numbers from one  category of the SAT. Now go on and clean up your trailer.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lived 57 years. When you were born I was the age you are right now. I think I know plenty about whites..
> 
> *But it was another racialized New Deal program, the Federal Housing Administration, that helped generate much of the wealth that so many white families enjoy today. These revolutionary programs made it possible for millions of average white Americans - but not others - to own a home for the first time. The government set up a national neighborhood appraisal system, explicitly tying mortgage eligibility to race. Integrated communities were ipso facto deemed a financial risk and made ineligible for home loans, a policy known today as "redlining." Between 1934 and 1962, the federal government backed $120 billion of home loans. More than 98% went to whites.
> *
> There are a lot of things you don't know young boy. You talk about rich whites and what they don't care about. But rich whites run for office at every level while poor and working class whites vote for them. Trump is a rich white man who ran on racial resentment  and poor/working class whites in droves voted him into office. The median income for whites is far higher than it is for blacks and the black working class earns far less than the white working class. When you study the issue of race and income or as an economic matter you find this to be true. I 've sat in city halls and watched local policy enacted that stopped blacks from doing what your parents did. It's easy to post opinion but the facts are important in this debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you just here to complain then? You are complaining about inherited wealth from unfair government programs of the past that no longer exist. Okay, but the path to the middle class is still there. My family was poor as shit when I was young. I lived on ramen, macaroni, and other cheap crap because that's all we could afford. Yet we made it out with no government assistance. So while blacks may have a tougher road due to mistakes of the past, that road is there. I haven't heard a single viable suggestion that comes across as fair. Social welfare will keep a man from drowning but won't teach him how to swim. Education is the key It always has been.
> 
> In fact, even though I have an MA, I'm going back to school at some point to pick up an MBA. Who knows? Maybe I'll get a third Masters or a JD. And my parents would've been considered white trailer trash back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look child, I have a MA.  Blacks have a tough road because whites are doing the same things they did in the past. Your argument about the past is only made by the racist white subculture in the United States. Don't need the white boy lecture about what roads are available for blacks.The fact is that our road should not be any tougher than yours. I have worked and studied this longer than your ass has been alive. There are plenty of fair solutions if fairness is what is really wanted. For when you talk about not seeing solutions that are fair you are only talking about what you think isn't fair for white males. Because the current system is not fair for anyone else so despite the weak excuse white men are making about how they were not there and didn't do it, we can say that we should not be made to continue to suffer for things we were not their for either.
> 
> You seem fine with taking black and other tax money from non whites to develop and grow everything in the white community. But if we ask for the same we have to be asking for handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A solution has to be fair for everyone, white males included. Otherwise, it's not a fair solution, now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist white males seem to think fair is when they get to keep the advantage they have gained by their unfair treatment of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, that makes no sense.
Click to expand...


It makes plenty of sense.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> You tried this before and then we found out that you work for the tips I give people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most here know what I do.
> 
> Why are you and IM2 always blaming others for your failures?
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.



Looks like you can't read.


----------



## IM2

You have to wonder how long the white racists here will keep repeating the same dumb lines.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can't read.
Click to expand...

Looks like you’ll never learn.

While many blacks live successful lives, you and Asclepias will always be looking for excuses.


----------



## tycho1572

Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you’ll never learn.
> While many blacks live successful lives, you and Asclepias will always be looking for excuses.
Click to expand...




I'm laughing because I've done better than you by your limited criteria of success. But success is not measured in money. Racism is a problem that needs to be eliminated and you stand in the way of that. So until those like you are gone, there is no success.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?





When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
Click to expand...

There’s a reason why you and Asclepias keep whining about being losers. Just saying.


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s a reason why you and Asclepias keep whining about being losers. Just saying.
Click to expand...




Considering this comment is from a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts......


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s a reason why you and Asclepias keep whining about being losers. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this comment is from a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts......
Click to expand...

You can’t fault white people for your ignorance and problems. That’s something we’ve spent years trying to explain.

It’s time you face a few facts....
1)some blacks aren’t as smart as others
2) blacks commit the most crimes
3) some blacks love handouts (look at the title of this thread)
4) some blacks enjoy being a victim
5) few blacks respect law enforcement
etc.... etc.... etc.....

Aside of my primary job of repairing medical equipment, I’m also trained and involved in dealing with combative people.

After dealing with hundreds of combative people over the years, I can honestly say black women are the worst. It’s why I believe there’s an inherent difference between blacks and whites.

Here’s my ranking from worst to easiest....
black women
white guys
white women
black men
faggots


----------



## tycho1572

You and Asclepias aren’t any different than a faggot, IM2. That might explain all the whining.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> You fucking idiot. All you had to do is google it. This is a link from back in 2015. Its probably higher now.
> 
> SAT, ACT No Longer Required For Admission To 800 U.S. Colleges And Universities | HuffPost



THANK YOU!  TWENTY PERCENT fewer than you claimed AND out of 5,300 colleges and universities.  

Sad to see that you're proud that blacks depend on SAT and ACT not being required at a few colleges and universities making it easier for blacks to gain admission.

Why wouldn't you want to see blacks up there with Asians?


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> You tried this before and then we found out that you work for the tips I give people.



Why would anyone be ashamed of working for tips?   These are people who are eager to put it all on the line knowing they can EARN a lot of money for being among the best.

Today, two of my friends were talking about meeting with each other for breakfast and they agreed on which waitress to ask for when the first arrived.  I wonder why?  Think she'll get a really good tip?

Denigrating people who work for tips simply confirms your ignorance of the real world.


----------



## tycho1572

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
Click to expand...

Are you and Asclepias related to this woman?.....


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some blacks blame others for their failures because they never learned how to accept personal responsibility for their bad decisions.
> 
> Others appreciate the opportunities they have and become successful and productive members of society.
> 
> Looks like IM2 and Asclepias haven’t taken full advantage of the same opportunities we all enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> You tried this before and then we found out that you work for the tips I give people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most here know what I do.
> 
> Why are you and IM2 always blaming others for your failures?
Click to expand...

I know what you do as well. You even admitted you work for tips 

Who told you I blamed anyone for my failures? Thats something weak white boys like you do. Thats why you were whining about me not tipping you.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you and Asclepias related to this woman?.....
Click to expand...

Are you related to this guy?

A Review Of 'The Shape Of Water,' From A Guy Who Had Sex With A Dolphin | HuffPost

"Both works explore a period in the 1970s for which Brenner became famous — the time he fell in love with and ultimately made love to a dolphin named Dolly."


----------



## IM2

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and Asclepias keep looking for handouts from taxpayers, IM2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person of the race who has gotten all the handouts starts asking stupid questions they don't get answered by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you and Asclepias related to this woman?.....
Click to expand...




Is this all you got left white boy?


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be able to drop the mic after this post.  Ready?
> 
> It all comes down to this.  This country is a very diverse country.  If that is true, and it is, then our executive boardrooms need to be more diverse.  Right now it's like 9 out of 10 executives is a white man.  This brings me to the question of what do republicans have to offer blacks?  The answer is NOTHING.  You see, right now companies understand they need to be more diverse.  They understand it so much that they have signed a diversity pledge to become more diverse.  I have shown you all this pledge in the past but I'll link it again.
> 
> The Pledge
> 
> After looking over this pledge, let me ask all the republicans here, would they go along with this diversity pledge?  If they would not, then they offer blacks AND women nothing and blacks and women should not vote Republican in the future until Republicans admit that there is a problem in America with a lack of diversity.  There is bias here.  If not, what are Republicans saying?  Are they saying the status quo is just because white men are smarter and better at business?  This should be unacceptable to minorities and women.
> 
> How many of you Republicans would sign this pledge and look for diversity candidates to fill the jobs your companies provide?  None of you.  You think this is hogwash.  You think the status quo is ok and not racist.  This is why Unkotare is a racist.  He wouldn't sign this pledge.
> 
> Deleted Personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pledge is an ignorant one. Identity politics is a failed ideology that keeps making regret all over this country. One's gender or color doesn't indicate what so ever the character that lay within a person.
> 
> How many times in the past have status quoes or diversification led to regret ??
> 
> The only thing any company or society should ever look at is a person's character. The same goes for the poor, where as the character of the person who is poor needs to be evaluated. Not everyone who is poor is somehow these poor victim's by someone else's actions put upon them. Some people if poor might be victim's of their own making, and if they haven't changed then it best to stay clear else they might drown you with them by standing on your drowning body while they climb you for air.
> 
> Never should companies or people assume that because a person is black, white, female, male,  that somehow the person would be a win, win situation for anything without assessing the person's character 1st.
> 
> Martin Luther King knew this, and so should anyone with the slightest bit of common sense to be present in their lives.
Click to expand...


It's funny so many smart CEO's see it but stupid conservatives on USMB think they are smarter than the CEO's they worship.

Learning from how we as CEOs solve business problems, here are five actions we can take to address our diversity and inclusion (D&I) challenge:


Set big goals and demand aspirational behavior: Just as companies set big sales targets or aggressive growth goals, we need to do the same when it comes to advancing diversity and inclusion, even with the understanding that achieving these goals may take time. For example, in 2015, Marc Benioff made it his personal mission to fix the gender pay gap at Salesforce when an internal assessment found an overall pay disparity between women and men. A year later, Salesforce spent $3 million to close the pay gap.


Use your influence in and out of your workplace:  As leaders, we are used to driving positive change within our organizations and making an impact in our communities. We should do the same when it comes to tackling discrimination. Many companies are already doing this. For instance, Apple, Pfizer, Microsoft, Marriott, and other companies expressed vocal opposition to anti-LGBT laws in North Carolina, Indiana and Georgia. Other companies threatened to cancel their plans to invest and create jobs if these states didn’t look to veto such discriminatory legislation.


Hold your company and those you do business with accountable to the values you represent: When companies look to do joint ventures or form partnerships, they team with organizations that complement and enhance their products and services. The same goes for addressing diversity and inclusion. Business leaders have to make a conscious decision to work with organizations that share their values and decline to do business with ones that don’t. I for one make it a goal to bring up the issue of diversity and inclusion at every CEO meeting I have. 


Understand that you are not the expert on diversity: Companies hire consultants for everything from strategy and change management to IT. As a CEO, you are expected to be an expert on your industry and business, but not necessarily on diversity and inclusion. And it’s probably the case that most Fortune 500 CEOs haven’t studied bias or experienced it in the way that many others have. But don’t let your ignorance on the subject keep you from tackling this huge problem. Meet regularly with your chief diversity officer and seek feedback and advice from the minority and underrepresented groups within your organization. Bring in specialists, civil rights and racial justice experts, academics, and others in the field to help you have authentic dialogue and deliver on meaningful change. Starbucks did just that when it put together its program to educate employees about racial bias.


If you see something that’s missing, go out and build it: America’s companies have built some of the most innovative apps and solutions that have not only solved marketplace inefficiencies, but also have also changed the way we do things altogether. We can do the same for diversity and inclusion. That’s why I’ve devoted my time and resources to co-founding the CEO Action for Diversity and Inclusion, the largest CEO-led initiative to advance workplace D&I (now with over 450 signatories).


Over its first year, we created a community for CEOs and chief diversity officers to share more than 500 D&I best practices and encouraged each other to host conversations with employees about race, sexual harassment, religion, and so on. It’s also why CEO Action created the “Check Your Blind Spots” mobile tour, which has brought unconscious bias training to 5,000 people across the country.

Now in our second year, we are raising the bar for ourselves and setting an aggressive target of making 100 stops and training 1 million people at colleges, offices, festivals and public spaces. We’re also releasing a free suite of diversity resources available to all businesses and hoping to grow our coalition to 1,000 CEOs. PwC alone is investing $10 million in this effort.

These are just a few things CEOs can do to create more diverse and inclusive workplaces ―  but what needs to happen first is the acceptance that these issues are ours to solve. We can start by treating the lack of diversity and inclusion like we treat any other business problem ― with same level of resources, effort and attention. We have a long way to go, but I am optimistic that if we keep pushing ourselves and our peers to do better, we will get there.

5 Ways CEOs Can Make Real Progress On Diversity And Inclusion | HuffPost


----------



## danielpalos

...work harder not smarter.


----------



## WillowTree

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
Click to expand...

This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
Click to expand...

I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?
Click to expand...

Your husband or daddy?


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your husband or daddy?
Click to expand...

A couple of black people ewe know! The one’s society does not work for!


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your husband or daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of black people ewe know! The one’s society does not work for!
Click to expand...


It's like wack a mole.  I put one dope who wastes my time on ignore and another one pops up.  I should have not put him on ignore if you were going to replace him.


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your husband or daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of black people ewe know! The one’s society does not work for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like wack a mole.  I put one dope who wastes my time on ignore and another one pops up.  I should have not put him on ignore if you were going to replace him.
Click to expand...

Ignore me asswipe! See if I give a shit!


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> 
> 
> This society happens to work for white folk like you and your husband.  If it didn't maybe you'd be talking differently.  But you don't know any better.  You've been dumb for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t get to go to princeton or Yale! Ewe know who did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your husband or daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of black people ewe know! The one’s society does not work for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like wack a mole.  I put one dope who wastes my time on ignore and another one pops up.  I should have not put him on ignore if you were going to replace him.
Click to expand...



Maybe you should just stop being a troll and whining about others .


----------



## Taz

Unkotare said:


> Maybe you should just stop being a troll and whining about others .


Maybe you should go look in a mirror.


----------



## danielpalos

...Capitalism; what is that, sayeth the right  wing.


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just stop being a troll and whining about others .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go look in a mirror.
Click to expand...



I just did. The handsome man there told me to tell you to STFU.


----------



## IM2

WillowTree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
Click to expand...


Since no one is catering to blacks...... 

Just another example of the racism in the republican party.

And we are supposed to vote for that.


----------



## WillowTree

IM2 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since no one is catering to blacks......
> 
> Just another example of the racism in the republican party.
> 
> And we are supposed to vote for that.
Click to expand...

No one expects you to be smart!


----------



## IM2

WillowTree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since no one is catering to blacks......
> 
> Just another example of the racism in the republican party.
> 
> And we are supposed to vote for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one expects you to be smart!
Click to expand...


And everyone expects you to be racist.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since no one is catering to blacks......
> 
> Just another example of the racism in the republican party.
> 
> And we are supposed to vote for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one expects you to be smart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And everyone expects you to be racist.
Click to expand...

I’m white and I think she’s dumb af


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep voting democrat! They will fix all your problems for you! Me? I personally don’t believe in bean counting and catering to blacks! But you keep on keeping on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since no one is catering to blacks......
> 
> Just another example of the racism in the republican party.
> 
> And we are supposed to vote for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one expects you to be smart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And everyone expects you to be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m white and I think she’s dumb af
Click to expand...


Smarts have no color, unless you are republican. Then after they show their racism, they try saying its the democrats who are the racists even when you don't read or hear democrats saying anything close.

As for this cities being controlled by democrat shit, every election, at every level, republicans run candidates who have ideas. If EVERY American city was controlled by democrats, If EVERY inner city community was run by democrats, it is because what republicans have to offer is worse.


----------



## danielpalos

...censorship when lose their arguments.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like longing for the Jim Crow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.
Click to expand...


All that should matter is am I for or against this:

4 Ways To Incorporate Diversity Into Your Workplace | HuffPost

*Leave Your Bias At The Door *

While it takes more than willpower to overcome all our biases, conscious or not, we can change the qualifications we expect of candidates and how we assess them. To attract talent from marginalized and diverse communities, look beyond their schooling, GPAs and the companies they’ve previously worked for. Assess them by the skills demonstrated through the roles they’ve held; by how they come across when you meet them in person.


Studies show candidates with names associated with a particular ethnic group or gender are more likely to be screened out before their experience is even assessed. To combat this, some companies have moved toward blind hiring. Another method is utilizing a scoring system to ensure all resumes are evaluated in a systematic way, i.e., a certain number of points for specific skills or education credentials. Each candidate gets a score based solely on what’s in their resume — and not based on who the hiring manager might think the person is.

2.  Once you’ve successfully increased your workforce’s diversity, it’s important to foster a welcoming and inclusive culture. Studies show that an employee’s first three months are particularly challenging and can affect the length of their tenure. Employee resource groups can ease this transition by creating a sense of community so that newly onboarded staff don’t feel lonely or isolated.

I do this.  I befriend the black person when they are hired.  I don't ignore them like Republicans/conservatives do.  

There is some truth to what I said before.  If the turks hadn't enslaved the Greeks, I wouldn't be here.  Not saying it was a good thing but without it, I wouldn't be born.  And I now live in the greatest country in the world.  Could it be better?  Sure.   Is it perfect?  No.  But we still live in the greatest country in the world.  Look at you.  You're a black man in America and you are successful despite the country not being perfect.  It never will be perfect.  Racism will be here 2000 years after you are dead.


----------



## miketx

Diversity is like a lethal virus.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> Diversity is like a lethal virus.



Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
Click to expand...

The melting pot seems to have gone out.


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
Click to expand...

Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
Click to expand...


Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"

You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?

This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
Click to expand...


Are you not lower middle class?  I bet you are liar.

Are you white?

Are you a male?

Are you a conservative?  

So I didn't lie but you are about to.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The melting pot seems to have gone out.
Click to expand...

What do you mean it's gone out?  Please make sense.


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not lower middle class?  I bet you are liar.
> 
> Are you white?
> 
> Are you a male?
> 
> Are you a conservative?
> 
> So I didn't lie but you are about to.
Click to expand...

Here is smellypopo's picture.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
Click to expand...

See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.

What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
Click to expand...


    Sounds like she majored in virtue signaling.


----------



## xyz

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not lower middle class?  I bet you are liar.
> 
> Are you white?
> 
> Are you a male?
> 
> Are you a conservative?
> 
> So I didn't lie but you are about to.
Click to expand...

He could be upper lower class. Lower lower class is not likely, he wouldn't have a computer.


----------



## miketx

xyz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not lower middle class?  I bet you are liar.
> 
> Are you white?
> 
> Are you a male?
> 
> Are you a conservative?
> 
> So I didn't lie but you are about to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could be upper lower class. Lower lower class is not likely, he wouldn't have a computer.
Click to expand...

I use the computer at the prison where I'm locked up for assaulting queers.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like she majored in virtue signaling.
Click to expand...

Humanities
Arts and Sciences
Math
English
Electives
Social Sciences

I got 120 credit hours from an accredited university.  If you did not you have no right to have an opinion about what the "liberal" colleges and "liberal" media are brainwashing us with when it is Fox and Rush and guys like Bush and Boehner and Trump who have brainwashed you.  Their lobbyists own the swamp.  Trump is now king swamp creature.  

God I miss Obama or Bill Clinton.  Two great men.  Trump, a liar cheat, rapist and adulterer.  Amirite?


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not lower middle class?  I bet you are liar.
> 
> Are you white?
> 
> Are you a male?
> 
> Are you a conservative?
> 
> So I didn't lie but you are about to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could be upper lower class. Lower lower class is not likely, he wouldn't have a computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use the computer at the prison where I'm locked up for assaulting queers.
Click to expand...

I bet you rape them good huh?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that should matter is am I for or against this:
> 
> 4 Ways To Incorporate Diversity Into Your Workplace | HuffPost
> 
> *Leave Your Bias At The Door *
> 
> While it takes more than willpower to overcome all our biases, conscious or not, we can change the qualifications we expect of candidates and how we assess them. To attract talent from marginalized and diverse communities, look beyond their schooling, GPAs and the companies they’ve previously worked for. Assess them by the skills demonstrated through the roles they’ve held; by how they come across when you meet them in person.
> 
> 
> Studies show candidates with names associated with a particular ethnic group or gender are more likely to be screened out before their experience is even assessed. To combat this, some companies have moved toward blind hiring. Another method is utilizing a scoring system to ensure all resumes are evaluated in a systematic way, i.e., a certain number of points for specific skills or education credentials. Each candidate gets a score based solely on what’s in their resume — and not based on who the hiring manager might think the person is.
> 
> 2.  Once you’ve successfully increased your workforce’s diversity, it’s important to foster a welcoming and inclusive culture. Studies show that an employee’s first three months are particularly challenging and can affect the length of their tenure. Employee resource groups can ease this transition by creating a sense of community so that newly onboarded staff don’t feel lonely or isolated.
> 
> I do this.  I befriend the black person when they are hired.  I don't ignore them like Republicans/conservatives do.
> 
> There is some truth to what I said before.  If the turks hadn't enslaved the Greeks, I wouldn't be here.  Not saying it was a good thing but without it, I wouldn't be born.  And I now live in the greatest country in the world.  Could it be better?  Sure.   Is it perfect?  No.  But we still live in the greatest country in the world.  Look at you.  You're a black man in America and you are successful despite the country not being perfect.  It never will be perfect.  Racism will be here 2000 years after you are dead.
Click to expand...




If you befriend the new guy because he is black, you are being racist. 


Ignoring him, because we don't care, is what we are supposed to do, based on the stated rules of our society and it's consensus of racial equality.


----------



## Unkotare

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The melting pot seems to have gone out.
Click to expand...



Not at all.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... imagine... that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.....




An awful lot of them are an awful lot of the time.


----------



## danielpalos

miketx said:


> Diversity is like a lethal virus.


only with lousy government. 

Hitler really just needed an Army Group in Reserve.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> only with lousy government.
> 
> Hitler really just needed an Army Group in Reserve.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

What exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?


IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



How about this IM2?

*Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever
The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*
https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/09/06/black-unemployment-hits-record-low-black-white-unemployment-gap-shrinks-to-smallest-ever/


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> What exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this IM2?
> 
> *Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever
> The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*
> https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/09/06/black-unemployment-hits-record-low-black-white-unemployment-gap-shrinks-to-smallest-ever/
Click to expand...

is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?



Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.

*The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
[...]
Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
[...]
The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart

Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
Click to expand...

...because it is a Continuing Trend.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
Click to expand...


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
Click to expand...

That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
Click to expand...

What is the latest prognosis on our economy?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the right wing claiming credit for a ten year trend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
Click to expand...

wrong about what?

These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Republicans freed the  black slaves. And the Republicans pushed to end the exploitation of blacks. How many white males died to free the slaves under a republican? A huge percentage of them died to free slaves....And if that isn't payback or some kind of reparation, well damn...


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
Click to expand...

the right wing is worse.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the  black slaves. And the Republicans pushed to end the exploitation of blacks. How many white males died to free the slaves under a republican?
Click to expand...

the right wing were democrats, back then.


----------



## MaryL

Amusing that  countless  people died for what amounted to a war to free the slaves? Driven by a Republican, Abraham Lincoln? Do I amuse you? You find that funny?


----------



## MaryL

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
Click to expand...

Than what? I see every day the Lefties censuring and trying to shut down arguments with their dogmatic screeds...like fascist do. Sticks and stones.


----------



## wamose

Trump is giving Blacks a shot. Democrats want to keep them poor, pissed off and dependent on government.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our far-left Trolls will find this funny too.  Such pathetic human beings.
> 
> *The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7%*
> JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> [...]
> Average hourly earnings for all employees on private nonfarm payrolls rose by 11 cents to $28.11, or 0.4 percent, following 9-cent gains in both June and July. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent. In August, average hourly earnings of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 11 cents to $23.59.
> [...]
> The U.S. Economy Created 130,000 Jobs in August, Wage Growth Accelerated, Unemployment 3.7% | Breitbart
> 
> Why does anyone suppose Progressives LAUGH about all the great things happening in our great country since President Donald Trump took office?
> 
> 
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
Click to expand...

Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
Click to expand...

The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the  black slaves. And the Republicans pushed to end the exploitation of blacks. How many white males died to free the slaves under a republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing were democrats, back then.
Click to expand...

DEMOCRATS HAVE NOT CHANGED


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. What it means is that in addition to the restrictions of Jim Crow being lifted, that community awareness and recognition of how recirculation of monetary capital keeps a community growing and building generational wealth is important.
> 
> Case in point. Any metropolitan area that you visit, normally has a "Koreatown, a Chinatown, a Little Italy"...etc. and these ethnically based communities in many ways are economically self supporting.
> 
> They have their own job market, their own banks, and the businesses are supported by the people who live there. And because this is America everyone is free to come and visit.
> 
> That's what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the dumbest white actually would think you are for a return to jim crow because you stated what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, IM2, there are actually some here who believe that blacks were better off as slaves, and that the black population should in some perverse way be grateful that slavery existed here.
> 
> Afterall, had it not been for slavery, we would all be living in mudhuts and running through the jungle naked.
> 
> The ignorance that resides in some here is astonishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there is some truth to it.  Personally, I should be glad the Turks enslaved the Greeks for hundreds of years.  Why?  Because it led to me being born.  Had they not invaded that would have changed the timeline.
> 
> It's like someone who was born to a woman who's husband was killed on 9-11.  She met another man after her husband was killed and she had this child.  That child should be glad 9-11 happened because if it didn't they would have never been born.
> 
> Slavery and 9-11, bad things.  BUT, without slavery you wouldn't have been born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone stupid here sealy.  Why whites think they can say what you did is irritating, but ignorance is part of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that should matter is am I for or against this:
> 
> 4 Ways To Incorporate Diversity Into Your Workplace | HuffPost
> 
> *Leave Your Bias At The Door *
> 
> While it takes more than willpower to overcome all our biases, conscious or not, we can change the qualifications we expect of candidates and how we assess them. To attract talent from marginalized and diverse communities, look beyond their schooling, GPAs and the companies they’ve previously worked for. Assess them by the skills demonstrated through the roles they’ve held; by how they come across when you meet them in person.
> 
> 
> Studies show candidates with names associated with a particular ethnic group or gender are more likely to be screened out before their experience is even assessed. To combat this, some companies have moved toward blind hiring. Another method is utilizing a scoring system to ensure all resumes are evaluated in a systematic way, i.e., a certain number of points for specific skills or education credentials. Each candidate gets a score based solely on what’s in their resume — and not based on who the hiring manager might think the person is.
> 
> 2.  Once you’ve successfully increased your workforce’s diversity, it’s important to foster a welcoming and inclusive culture. Studies show that an employee’s first three months are particularly challenging and can affect the length of their tenure. Employee resource groups can ease this transition by creating a sense of community so that newly onboarded staff don’t feel lonely or isolated.
> 
> I do this.  I befriend the black person when they are hired.  I don't ignore them like Republicans/conservatives do.
> 
> There is some truth to what I said before.  If the turks hadn't enslaved the Greeks, I wouldn't be here.  Not saying it was a good thing but without it, I wouldn't be born.  And I now live in the greatest country in the world.  Could it be better?  Sure.   Is it perfect?  No.  But we still live in the greatest country in the world.  Look at you.  You're a black man in America and you are successful despite the country not being perfect.  It never will be perfect.  Racism will be here 2000 years after you are dead.
Click to expand...


Dumbest fucking shit I've ever read.

* look beyond their schooling, GPAs and the companies they’ve previously worked for. Assess them by the skills demonstrated through the roles they’ve held;*

Uh stupid fuck, the skills demonstrated through the roles they've held is their schooling, GPAs and the companies they’ve previously worked for.

You Communists are fucking retards following the insane.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?



I don't know, how have the far left Progressive economists done in the past?

The New York Times

*Paul Krugman: The Economic Fallout*
By Paul Krugman
12:42 AM ET Wednesday, November 9, 2016

*It really does now look like President Donald J. Trump, and markets are plunging.  When might we expect them to recover?*

Frankly, I find it hard to care much, even though this is my specialty.  The disaster for America and the world has so many aspects that the economic ramifications are way down on my list of things to fear.

Still, I guess people want an answer:  *If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.*
[…]
Paul Krugman: The Economic Fallout


----------



## MaryL

I used to be a Democrat. I realized Republicans freed the slaves, hundreds of thousands died to free the slaves. And plenty was spent from the treasury to fund freeing the slaves...which was seen at the time as tangential. That, my friends is all the reparations you get. What do you expect?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.





Colleges are filled with leftist shit fer brains.

Here is one as an example:  
I have a doctorate, as you know, hence I've spent decades in institutions of upper learning.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity is like a lethal virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
Click to expand...


I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?


----------



## miketx

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a lower middle class white male conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
Click to expand...

Sure you do.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... imagine... that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awful lot of them are an awful lot of the time.
Click to expand...


Notice I’m the only one who’s willing to tell my side when they are wrong?

Actually, I see you being a douche to people on both sides of the isle too. Most people here won’t tell their side it’s wrong when it’s wrong. I’ll give you that

Anyways, I can’t deny most teachers are liberal. They are. But of course they are they’re in a union that protects and pays them/you about $20k more a year than republicans would pay you.

I guarantee you if republicans were honest they’d admit a teacher is only worth $50k a year. Lots of good teachers only make $50k a year. And what’s their alternative? Like me, I’m stuck in sales. I can’t make as much in any other job. If I don’t want to do sales what can I do with just a business degree and 25 years of sales experience? What are the high paying crossover jobs that sales people can easily get?

Can you tell me what a teacher with 25 years of experience teaching can do other than teach that pays as much as you make now? What are these jobs? And if a teacher with teaching experience and a teaching degree can do that job, why couldn’t anybody with a bachelor degree and experience doing something other than teach? I’m curious what jobs you think you could get hired for in the private sector.

I know a bunch of public school teachers. None of them are particularly sharp or bright. They say they do it for the kids or because of noble reasons but I think teaching is all they or you are qualified to do. Plus what other job is going to pay you a pension and give you summers off? You lucky hypocrite


----------



## Oldstyle

miketx said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess: You're pos libtard scumbag that lies evey chance they get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!


----------



## sealybobo

Most teachers I know who retire with a pension end up taking a job that pays much less than what they were making teaching at a public school. Not more.

My gay buddy at work has a live in lover. He retired from a public school and gets a pension and now works for less at a private school.

But he’s happy because he gets a pension.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*


A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
Click to expand...

Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?

And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?

This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.

Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> Amusing that  countless  people died for what amounted to a war to free the slaves? Driven by a Republican, Abraham Lincoln? Do I amuse you? You find that funny?


Yes.  it is a continuing trend.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than what? I see every day the Lefties censuring and trying to shut down arguments with their dogmatic screeds...like fascist do. Sticks and stones.
Click to expand...

than the left, dear.


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
Click to expand...

Oh kiss my ass. Us liberals are all for helping individuals find self autonomy too. 

You want the racist status quo because you feel it benefits you and you think diversity would hurt your racist ass


----------



## danielpalos

wamose said:


> Trump is giving Blacks a shot. Democrats want to keep them poor, pissed off and dependent on government.


just a bunch of story tellers.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...because it is a Continuing Trend.
> 
> 
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
Click to expand...

lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
Click to expand...

y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
Click to expand...

How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the  black slaves. And the Republicans pushed to end the exploitation of blacks. How many white males died to free the slaves under a republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing were democrats, back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEMOCRATS HAVE NOT CHANGED
Click to expand...

the left was republican back then.


----------



## miketx

Oldstyle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I lie?  Stop changing the subject you racist fuck.  Republicans are against diversity.  So I ask again, "what exactly do Republicans have to offer blacks?"
> 
> You work at all white companies and you don't want to diversify?  You don't acknowledge bias exists?
> 
> This is the problem with uneducated conservatives.  We learned this shit in college and you didn't go to college.  And you've been brainwashed to think education is the enemy.  Along with a free press.  You'd rather believe Putin and Trump than the lyin media.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware progressives lie so much until about 15 years ago!


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
Click to expand...

Some are. The rest are stupid like you.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
Click to expand...

To be honest there is no recession yet but trump also hasn’t given us a great economy unless you are a 1% er.

There would be no threat of a recession if hillary were president.


----------



## MaryL

Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I'll change it around and ask the racist OP what do democrats have to offer blacks?

Republicans have offered them jobs in record numbers and gotten them off of food stamps in record numbers. Democraps have offered them unemployment, poverty and racism. 

Sounds like they have a lot more to offer blacks than dumbass demwit dems do.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, how have the far left Progressive economists done in the past?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> *Paul Krugman: The Economic Fallout*
> By Paul Krugman
> 12:42 AM ET Wednesday, November 9, 2016
> 
> *It really does now look like President Donald J. Trump, and markets are plunging.  When might we expect them to recover?*
> 
> Frankly, I find it hard to care much, even though this is my specialty.  The disaster for America and the world has so many aspects that the economic ramifications are way down on my list of things to fear.
> 
> Still, I guess people want an answer:  *If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.*
> […]
> Paul Krugman: The Economic Fallout
Click to expand...

Demand for labor weakens as stimulus fades and tariffs rise


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest there is no recession yet but trump also hasn’t given us a great economy unless you are a 1% er.
> 
> There would be no threat of a recession if hillary were president.
Click to expand...

That's just how the media would report it, stain.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest there is no recession yet but trump also hasn’t given us a great economy unless you are a 1% er.
> 
> There would be no threat of a recession if hillary were president.
Click to expand...

Using the yield spread to forecast recessions and recoveries | first tuesday Journal


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
Click to expand...


A very small % of blacks voted for trump.

That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.

How does that argument work on you? I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt? Are you going to need Medicare and social security? Then you are stupid voting gop. I don’t know you. Are you white, male, well off, straight, a Christian? Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?

Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?

My problem with the poor is 80% of them don’t vote. You don’t think they should vote. I wish they knew that about republicans


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> How does that argument work on you? I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt? Are you going to need Medicare and social security? Then you are stupid voting gop. I don’t know you. Are you white, male, well off, straight, a Christian? Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?
> 
> Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> My problem with the poor is 80% of them don’t vote. You don’t think they should vote. I wish they knew that about republicans
Click to expand...

That will have changed in 2020 traitor liar.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.


Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?

And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?

This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?

Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.

I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr. 

That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? ......
Click to expand...



Someone smarter than you (which could be anyone, to be fair).


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....




"handle"?


----------



## MaryL

Why is this an issue? What do blacks have to offer Trump? Come on now. One way or the other, it's  NOT an issue. Never was...


----------



## sealybobo

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> How does that argument work on you? I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt? Are you going to need Medicare and social security? Then you are stupid voting gop. I don’t know you. Are you white, male, well off, straight, a Christian? Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?
> 
> Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> My problem with the poor is 80% of them don’t vote. You don’t think they should vote. I wish they knew that about republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will have changed in 2020 traitor liar.
Click to expand...

I hope so. That would mean republicans decided to stop using race as a wedge issue.

That would mean republicans stop fucking with blacks, immigrants, women, gays. Etc because they no longer feel that’s a winning tactic..

Then you’lol see a lot of immigrants blacks and gays are actually conservatives.

Right now you bank on the fact that your white racist way is still winning you elections. You’ll change when your tactics stop working


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... Us liberals are all for helping individuals find self autonomy too.
> 
> ...






Funniest lie of the year so far!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
Click to expand...

So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?

None. That’s why you didn’t answer my question you little cumt


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Us liberals are all for helping individuals find self autonomy too.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest lie of the year so far!
Click to expand...

How is that a lie?

Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?

This is what’s wrong with America.

Dumb fucks like this have been brainwashed 

How else do CEOs give themselves a 300% raisecsince 1970 and the middle class still isn’t doing as well as they did in 1970?

What you do is convince public school teachers that liberals don’t want a huge thriving successful middle class like we did in 1970..

I can you imagine how this dumb son of a bitch would cry if his principle and VP got a 300% raise but he still made the same as what he made in 1970? He’d be on the picket line.

Actually unkotare would have other braver smarter Americans fighting for him. He’s too busy working 3 jobs.

Dummy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
Click to expand...

That’s all you got?


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
Click to expand...

I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> 
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> How does that argument work on you? I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt? Are you going to need Medicare and social security? Then you are stupid voting gop. I don’t know you. Are you white, male, well off, straight, a Christian? Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?
> 
> Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> My problem with the poor is 80% of them don’t vote. You don’t think they should vote. I wish they knew that about republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will have changed in 2020 traitor liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. That would mean republicans decided to stop using race as a wedge issue.
> 
> That would mean republicans stop fucking with blacks, immigrants, women, gays. Etc because they no longer feel that’s a winning tactic..
> 
> Then you’lol see a lot of immigrants blacks and gays are actually conservatives.
> 
> Right now you bank on the fact that your white racist way is still winning you elections. You’ll change when your tactics stop working
Click to expand...

You're a lying pos. You bastards are the ones doing all that.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the left wing continually assured us would be impossible because Trump was elected.  You do remember that, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
Click to expand...

We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
Click to expand...



If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc. 

On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really. 

"Handle" MBA classes...


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> Why is this an issue? What do blacks have to offer Trump? Come on now. One way or the other, it's  NOT an issue. Never was...


That’s just it. Politicians and the rich only listen to votes. If blacks show up and vote middle class first, we all win..

The question is what does trump offer the masses? White or black the middle class is still not doing as good as we did in 1970 but the rich are richer than ever.

What is your plan to make the middle class great again?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?...




Of course you don't. Centuries of evidence point strongly to that conclusion.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really.
> 
> "Handle" MBA classes...
Click to expand...

Show me a job on monster dot com you could get in any of these fields that would pay you $60,000 a year that would hire a teacher with no real world experience..

I could say that I could get a job in medicine too. What job in medicine is going to pay a high school teacher $60,000? I’m calling bs

I actually could be a pharmaceutical rep. You couldn’t.

What research job pays as much as you make?

Marketing? Why would a company pay a teacher with no marketing experience $60k? Show me one job that you could get making what you make now in marketing? I call bs

All the rest, bs. You are stuck being a teacher. It’s why you do what you do.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Centuries of evidence point strongly to that conclusion.
Click to expand...

So clearly you’re not a history teacher


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
Click to expand...


That's just stupid.

What were the 30-year mortgage rates and inflation rate when a savings account earned 10 percent interest?


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really.
> 
> "Handle" MBA classes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a job on monster dot com you could get in any of these fields that would pay you $60,000 a year that would hire a teacher with no real world experience..
> 
> I could say that I could get a job in medicine too. What job in medicine is going to pay a high school teacher $60,000? I’m calling bs
> 
> I actually could be a pharmaceutical rep. You couldn’t.
> 
> What research job pays as much as you make?
> 
> Marketing? Why would a company pay a teacher with no marketing experience $60k? Show me one job that you could get making what you make now in marketing? I call bs
> 
> All the rest, bs. You are stuck being a teacher. It’s why you do what you do.
Click to expand...


Teachers commonly make excellent Realtors where they commonly earn well into six figures.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really.
> 
> "Handle" MBA classes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a job on monster dot com you could get in any of these fields that would pay you $60,000 a year that would hire a teacher with no real world experience..
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



Yet another manifestation of your stupidity that you assume a teacher has “no real world experience,” you brainless buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Centuries of evidence point strongly to that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So clearly you’re not a history teacher
Click to expand...



In fact I am, you dopey sales monkey.


----------



## keepitreal

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation.


There is *not a* Democratic plantation.

There is not a Democratic Party plantation.
There is not a Democrat plantation.
The/A Democratic Party plantation does not exist.
The/A Democrat plantation does not exist.


IM2 said:


> Blacks are able to think for ourselves


*Blacks* are able to think for *themselves*.
*We* are able to think for *ourselves*.
(Yeah, I can see that)


IM2 said:


> The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years were democratic proposals.


(The)Two major reforms relative to racial equality
*over the last 60 years*/*within the last 60 years*,
were *Democrat* proposals/were *proposed by Democrats*.


IM2 said:


> So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


So, aside from the fact 
*that* Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, 
what does the Republican Party have to offer?

So, other than Lincoln signing a piece of paper 153 years ago,
what does the Republican Party really have to offer?

What does the Republican Party have to offer,
besides Lincoln signing a piece of paper 153 years ago?

What do Africans, like yourself, have to offer,
relative to what African Americans bring to the table?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?
> 
> And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?
> 
> This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.
Click to expand...


What do you think an MBA is sploogy?

Master of Business Administration... MBA...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
Click to expand...

That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is giving Blacks a shot. Democrats want to keep them poor, pissed off and dependent on government.
> 
> 
> 
> just a bunch of story tellers.
Click to expand...

And it's your nightmare that you might just have to go to work for a change.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the  black slaves. And the Republicans pushed to end the exploitation of blacks. How many white males died to free the slaves under a republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing were democrats, back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEMOCRATS HAVE NOT CHANGED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left was republican back then.
Click to expand...

No, they were not and there was no party switch you democrats have always held on to your slaves and racism.


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...
Click to expand...

You support that war?

Sorry we protested to bring your brother home.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really.
> 
> "Handle" MBA classes...
Click to expand...

What could a person with a teaching degree do in Medical? Without having to go back to school. Be more specific than medical. What does that job pay? I call bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.
> 
> What were the 30-year mortgage rates and inflation rate when a savings account earned 10 percent interest?
Click to expand...

So what? My dad paid his 30 year mortgage off in 5 years and enjoyed 25 years of 10% interest on his savings.

This is one of the problems blue collar Americans are experiencing. They don’t have 401ks. My grandmother didn’t have a 401k but she got 10% on her savings and was able to retire with that savings and social security.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Centuries of evidence point strongly to that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So clearly you’re not a history teacher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I am, you dopey sales monkey.
Click to expand...

Worthless in the business world.

If I knew one exceptional teacher I would believe you but they are all below average slackers.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?
> 
> And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?
> 
> This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think an MBA is sploogy?
> 
> Master of Business Administration... MBA...
Click to expand...

So, this proves my point. In order to get a good job in the real world he had to go back to school and get a business degree. Without it no one is paying a former teacher $70,000


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "handle"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you couldn’t answer my main question? What job is a public school teacher qualified to do that pays as much as you make now?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid you wouldn't need to be told that it would depend on the individual. I know lots of teachers who used to or moved on to work in medicine, research, marketing, writing, program management, law, administration, entrepreneurship, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, a semi-trained monkey on crack could be a sales monkey. Especially a shameless, dishonest one. Any dumb animal willing to dance to the organ grinder, really.
> 
> "Handle" MBA classes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What could a person with a teaching degree do in Medical? Without having to go back to school. Be more specific than medical. What does that job pay? I call bullshit.
Click to expand...



You "call" a lot of things because you know exactly NOTHING outside of being a sales monkey, dumbass. Maybe if you hadn't dropped out you would know something about the employment market.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Do you really think we don’t want what’s good for everyone?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Centuries of evidence point strongly to that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So clearly you’re not a history teacher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I am, you dopey sales monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worthless in the business world.
> 
> If I knew one exceptional teacher I would believe you........
Click to expand...



Your exceptional ignorance is your problem, monkey.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...
Click to expand...

lol.  the right wing can't be honest.  not enough moral fortitude.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest prognosis on our economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
Click to expand...

wrong about what?


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
Click to expand...

even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can think for themselves why do white leftist think they can't find a DMV? Why do leftist think blacks need assistance all the time? Do you're so fay planted in the democrats Plantation system it ain't even funny just delusional
> 
> 
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
Click to expand...

What in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...

right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> 
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
Click to expand...

Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
Click to expand...

i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Your own words in red-how_ is_ that Democrat governor doing? Ole man river that...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
Click to expand...

DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
Click to expand...

lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
Click to expand...

Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> right wing Ignorance of the law while whining about alleged illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
Click to expand...

i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought a leftist would call Black Americans illegals
> 
> 
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
Click to expand...

If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?


----------



## Lumpy 1

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



a future better than this.. Chicago Crime 2019 | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass! as well as other ghettos Democrats have created, nurtured and gleefully maintain.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you learned this shit in college?  What "shit" is that exactly?  The shit that your liberal professors spoon fed you?  Yet you accuse someone else of being brainwashed?  Oh but wait...you think the "free press" is the answer?  Would that be the liberal main stream media that ALSO spoon feeds you the same shit that you got when you were in college?  You know what your problem is, Sealy?  Anyone who questions the "shit" that you've been brainwashed with you need to label as uneducated racists!  Why?  Because if you don't...if you actually have to address their concerns...you might have to actually THINK!
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?
> 
> And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?
> 
> This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.
Click to expand...


Weird path?  I chose history because that was the subject I wanted to teach...which I did for three years.  I went back to school and got my MBA because I no longer wanted to teach and had taken a job in management...something that I did for the rest of my career.  I don't know why that would strike anyone as "weird"!  It made perfect sense to me...especially since my job paid for my MBA degree.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lumpy 1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a future better than this.. Chicago Crime 2019 | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass! as well as other ghettos Democrats have created, nurtured and gleefully maintain.
Click to expand...

Baltimore makes it more personal Recent Homicide Victims


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always think the right wing is going to be, disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?
Click to expand...

i didn't.  you did.  i think you are simply disingenuous.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a future better than this.. Chicago Crime 2019 | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass! as well as other ghettos Democrats have created, nurtured and gleefully maintain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baltimore makes it more personal Recent Homicide Victims
Click to expand...

The first named victim and how he died it took the police an HOUR to respond 
Then at 1:25 a.m. Thursday, officers responded to a home in the 600 block of Arsan Avenue. When they arrived they were directed to a bedroom and found 23-year-old Terrance Featherstone unresponsive. He had been shot. Featherstone was taken to Shock Trauma where he was pronounced dead.

Detectives said the victim was outside his home when an unknown gunman approached him and opened fire. Featherstone went inside his home to escape the attack.

Almost an hour later, officers responded to the 1300 block of Glenwood Avenue around 2:17 a.m. for a report of a shooting.

Officers found an unknown man lying on the curb suffering from a gunshot wound on his left side. He was pronounced dead on scene.
3 Men Killed In Baltimore Shootings Overnight


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the right wing is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Danny boi is a drug addict. His ramblings are rarely coherent.


----------



## toobfreak

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
Click to expand...

They are too busy believing and needing all of the government support programs you sell + believing all the victimhood lies you tell.  Case in point:  IM2-- democrat.  No coincidence that most poor blacks are democrat and most well to do blacks are republican.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUMBASS you're the one that said illegals are poor in a thread about blacks
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't.  you did.  i think you are simply disingenuous.
Click to expand...

No you brought up the subject of illegals when the thread topic is about Blacks


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> 
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny boi is a drug addict. His ramblings are rarely coherent.
Click to expand...

He's just a common everyday social media troll.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing doesn't want dependents we want productive people that's why black unemployment is down at an all-time low.
> 
> 
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny boi is a drug addict. His ramblings are rarely coherent.
Click to expand...

...dears, there is no appeal to ignorance of the law, even while on drugs.


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  you are the dumber one with lousy reading comprehension and simply being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't.  you did.  i think you are simply disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you brought up the subject of illegals when the thread topic is about Blacks
Click to expand...

...because you don't care about the law, disingenuous hypocrite.


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all have a "work or die" ethic for the Poor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's whether racist to think only blacks are poor.
> I have a work or die ethic for anyone unless you are sick you work if you don't work you're on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even in at-will employment States?  guess you don't really care about the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny boi is a drug addict. His ramblings are rarely coherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's just a common everyday social media troll.
Click to expand...

lol.  y'all have no valid arguments, just fallacy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe Blacks are illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't.  you did.  i think you are simply disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you brought up the subject of illegals when the thread topic is about Blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you don't care about the law, disingenuous hypocrite.
Click to expand...

I care about the law it's you that is ignoring the law.


----------



## toobfreak

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
Click to expand...

Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.


> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.


No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:



 

 

 



Your point was?



> How does that argument work on you?


Very very well.


> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?


Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?


> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?


But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_“What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?”_

Almost a year later and the answers are the same: more prisons, more efforts to suppress their votes, and more apathy when young black men are killed by law enforcement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?”_
> 
> Almost a year later and the answers are the same: more prisons, more efforts to suppress their votes, and more apathy when young black men are killed by law enforcement.



Say, you lying kunt, didn't Donald Trump sign into law prison reform that has a greater impact reducing the population of black Americans incarcerated for minor crimes in history?

Advancing prison reform

Barry Obamugabe did NOTHING, not a god damned thing - it took Trump to take action. What do Republicans offer? Results. What do democrats offer blacks? Bullshit - nothing more.


----------



## danielpalos

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe blacks are illegal why did you bring up the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't.  you did.  i think you are simply disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you brought up the subject of illegals when the thread topic is about Blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...because you don't care about the law, disingenuous hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I care about the law it's you that is ignoring the law.
Click to expand...

show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?”_
> 
> Almost a year later and the answers are the same: more prisons, more efforts to suppress their votes, and more apathy when young black men are killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, you lying kunt, didn't Donald Trump sign into law prison reform that has a greater impact reducing the population of black Americans incarcerated for minor crimes in history?
> 
> Advancing prison reform
> 
> Barry Obamugabe did NOTHING, not a god damned thing - it took Trump to take action. What do Republicans offer? Results. What do democrats offer blacks? Bullshit - nothing more.
Click to expand...

he could have been doing that for the left, but the right got to him first.

and, the left is for the equality of equal protection of the law in our at-will employment States.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  the right wing can't be honest.  not enough moral fortitude.
Click to expand...

I love idiot republicans who still defend Vietnam and iraq


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean everyone?  Idiots who didn't finish college imagine in their deplorable little brains that colleges are filled with liberal professors teaching liberal shit.
> 
> What are your concerns?  Lets address them you mental midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?
> 
> And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?
> 
> This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird path?  I chose history because that was the subject I wanted to teach...which I did for three years.  I went back to school and got my MBA because I no longer wanted to teach and had taken a job in management...something that I did for the rest of my career.  I don't know why that would strike anyone as "weird"!  It made perfect sense to me...especially since my job paid for my MBA degree.
Click to expand...

You took a job in management? Managing who?

With no experience in that business you walked into a “management “ job? Bs

Managing a chic fil a?


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
Click to expand...

You started off with bullshit not worthy of a reply. I’ll skim


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
Click to expand...

At least Bernie’s debt will benefit the masses not mostly the 1%


----------



## sealybobo

toobfreak said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
Click to expand...

Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.

All these things offend republicans


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the haters being wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
Click to expand...


Read what I wrote. I already told you.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a degree in History from the University of Massachusetts and an MBA from Boston University.  Care to try again?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that degrees from either was such an unbelievable accomplishment, Mike!  It wasn't that hard...you should try!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets a history degree? What a waste of money. Why not a business degree?
> 
> And then to jump into a mba? Why didn’t the dumb fuck get a business degree?
> 
> This is a weird path. I’d like to know what he was thinking getting a history degree. And then to be able to handle all those mba classes? That would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Trump lies about his college so probably does mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird path?  I chose history because that was the subject I wanted to teach...which I did for three years.  I went back to school and got my MBA because I no longer wanted to teach and had taken a job in management...something that I did for the rest of my career.  I don't know why that would strike anyone as "weird"!  It made perfect sense to me...especially since my job paid for my MBA degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You took a job in management? Managing who?
> 
> With no experience in that business you walked into a “management “ job? Bs
> 
> Managing a chic fil a?
Click to expand...


I bartended at a large nightclub to put myself through college.  The owner of the club offered me the job as GM because he knew I was intelligent but more importantly that I was honest.  I managed night clubs all over the US for the next 3 plus decades.  Boston, West Palm Beach, Aspen and Las Vegas.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
Click to expand...

remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.

the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
Click to expand...


Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> So what? My dad paid his 30 year mortgage off in 5 years and enjoyed 25 years of 10% interest on his savings.
> 
> This is one of the problems blue collar Americans are experiencing. They don’t have 401ks. My grandmother didn’t have a 401k but she got 10% on her savings and was able to retire with that savings and social security.



That's a lie.  We have never had a thirty-year period in which interest rates for savings accounts were 10% or above.  Never.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> i believe the right wing is disingenuous because true witness bearing requires, moral fortitude.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Dignity and equality.

Take it or remain the Democrat Patry's bitch.


----------



## Oldstyle

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?”_
> 
> Almost a year later and the answers are the same: more prisons, more efforts to suppress their votes, and more apathy when young black men are killed by law enforcement.



The Clintons put more young black men in prison than the GOP, Clayton!  Or did you want to ignore that?


----------



## MAGAman

sealybobo said:


> At least Bernie’s debt will benefit the masses not mostly the 1%


So claims the $Multi-millionare that got rich as a do-nothing government hack


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
Click to expand...

why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
Click to expand...


So did you go back and read what I wrote? Or are you just trying to change the subject again?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
Click to expand...


Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?

A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  the right wing can't be honest.  not enough moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love idiot republicans who still defend Vietnam and iraq
Click to expand...


Yeah, that damned Republican LBJ who started Vietnam, and that great democrat Nixon who ended it.

Do you drink heavily, Silly bonobo?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans



You're not a liberal, you're a leftist, a Marxist, a totalitarian fascist.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
Click to expand...

because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> These 5 countries are teetering on the brink of a recession
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
Click to expand...


Danny forgot, he uses a LOT of drugs,,,,


----------



## danielpalos

We could have bases on the moon and maybe Mars, instead.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong about their predictions of immediate doom upon his election. They haven't been right yet.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  your guy managed to help create a recession in his first term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny forgot, he uses a LOT of drugs,,,,
Click to expand...

...for the high hopes and pipe dreams.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Oldstyle said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?”_
> 
> Almost a year later and the answers are the same: more prisons, more efforts to suppress their votes, and more apathy when young black men are killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clintons put more young black men in prison than the GOP, Clayton!  Or did you want to ignore that?
Click to expand...


And Trump in 2 years has let more black minor offenders OUT than Mugabe did in 8 years... A LOT more.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about Trump and how the haters have been wrong all time, remember?  Please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
Click to expand...


Because they have jobs, unlike under Mugabe.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong about what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they have jobs, unlike under Mugabe.
Click to expand...

i don't mind taking credit for studs and informing women, they should all feel _used_.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> 
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they have jobs, unlike under Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't mind taking credit for studs and informing women, they should all feel _used_.
Click to expand...


Stick to main lining heroin, you're no good at this thinking stuff...

Black unemployment rate falls to a record low - CNN


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they have jobs, unlike under Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't mind taking credit for studs and informing women, they should all feel _used_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick to main lining heroin, you're no good at this thinking stuff...
> 
> Black unemployment rate falls to a record low - CNN
Click to expand...

so what.  unemployment has been falling for around a decade.  only the right wing tries to special plead their way in a vacuum.


----------



## danielpalos

the abomination of hypocrisy is worse than any drug.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> At least Bernie’s debt will benefit the masses not mostly the 1%



As it massively burdens the "masses"!

Who can make these things up?


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> 
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A choice?  An alternative from the people that have been using Blacks for hundreds of years to people that are for helping individuals find self-autonomy rather than victimhood?
> 
> 
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
Click to expand...

From the ass clowns who say SS is welfare.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?



Why do you ask the same question, over and over, and refuse to accept the answer?

*Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever*
by JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019

*The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*

One result: the persistent gap between white and black unemployment also narrowed to its smallest on record.

The unemployment ratio has averaged around 2 to 1 or so for decades, meaning the black unemployment rate is typically twice the white unemployment rate.  In good times, the unemployment rate of whites and blacks falls but the gap remains. And in bad times, the unemployment rate for whites and black rises, but black unemployment typically remains around twice that of white employment.
[...]
Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever | Breitbart


----------



## Markle

miketx said:


> From the ass clowns who say SS is welfare.



Please, back up that false allegation (LIE) with your reliable source and working link.  Or you could admit that you are LYING!

Grow up!


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask the same question, over and over, and refuse to accept the answer?
> 
> *Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever*
> by JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> 
> *The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*
> 
> One result: the persistent gap between white and black unemployment also narrowed to its smallest on record.
> 
> The unemployment ratio has averaged around 2 to 1 or so for decades, meaning the black unemployment rate is typically twice the white unemployment rate.  In good times, the unemployment rate of whites and blacks falls but the gap remains. And in bad times, the unemployment rate for whites and black rises, but black unemployment typically remains around twice that of white employment.
> [...]
> Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever | Breitbart
Click to expand...

lol.  i know how to read ten year charts?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote. I already told you.
> 
> 
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
Click to expand...


What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask the same question, over and over, and refuse to accept the answer?
> 
> *Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever*
> by JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> 
> *The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*
> 
> One result: the persistent gap between white and black unemployment also narrowed to its smallest on record.
> 
> The unemployment ratio has averaged around 2 to 1 or so for decades, meaning the black unemployment rate is typically twice the white unemployment rate.  In good times, the unemployment rate of whites and blacks falls but the gap remains. And in bad times, the unemployment rate for whites and black rises, but black unemployment typically remains around twice that of white employment.
> [...]
> Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever | Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i know how to read ten year charts?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan Stubbs

TNHarley said:


> The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
> Fuck the duopoly.


*Keeping free and not slave followers.

*


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> remember the government shutdown last time.  that had a visible impact on our economy.
> 
> the right wing is supposed to be for free trade and capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
Click to expand...

healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which has nothing to do with the topic. No one takes the left wing seriously about anything, and you're not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
Click to expand...


Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...


----------



## Terri4Trump

IM2 said:


> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?



The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.

We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.

If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.

And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true, you are a white woman and you guys get all kinds of special consideration. Like the way you married upward mobility and can get half of what your husband created just because you wash his clothes.

Your party is not color blind and it doesn't offer a level playing field. Your party ignores the uneven field it helped create and doesn't want to do anything to fix it.

I've done better than you. I have a college degree, built 3 organizations and now I don't really have to work. To accomplish this, I had to endure things that would have made you quit living. I didn't have the option of marrying my way into comfort or living off my partner. I built what I have. You haven't done shit.

The republican party offers nothing to blacks. And your hot air doesn't change that.

So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true, you are a white woman and you guys get all kinds of special consideration. Like the way you married upward mobility and can get half of what your husband created just because you wash his clothes.
> 
> Your party is not color blind and it doesn't offer a level playing field. Your party ignores the uneven field it helped create and doesn't want to do anything to fix it.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have a college degree, built 3 organizations and now I don't really have to work. To accomplish this, I had to endure things that would have made you quit living. I didn't have the option of marrying my way into comfort or living off my partner. I built what I have. You haven't done shit.
> 
> The republican party offers nothing to blacks. And your hot air doesn't change that.
> 
> So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



i can only imagine how much value to the world your organizations added.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
Click to expand...

Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.  

the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true, you are a white woman and you guys get all kinds of special consideration. Like the way you married upward mobility and can get half of what your husband created just because you wash his clothes.
> 
> Your party is not color blind and it doesn't offer a level playing field. Your party ignores the uneven field it helped create and doesn't want to do anything to fix it.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have a college degree, built 3 organizations and now I don't really have to work. To accomplish this, I had to endure things that would have made you quit living. I didn't have the option of marrying my way into comfort or living off my partner. I built what I have. You haven't done shit.
> 
> The republican party offers nothing to blacks. And your hot air doesn't change that.
> 
> So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


All white women get some special "marry rich" option that minority women don't?  Who knew!  (eye roll)

Didn't you get the memo, IM2?  You didn't build that!  Barry said so...


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...because 60 years of liberal policies have turned areas controlled by the left into disgusting feces and syringe covered skid rows?  Duh?
> 
> A better question is why should blacks take anything you progressives say seriously at this point!
> 
> 
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
Click to expand...


The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> because the left is for solutions, not propaganda and rhetoric from the Age of Iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
Click to expand...

He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.


----------



## Terri4Trump

IM2 said:


> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true........



I cut you off right there. Everything I said is 100% true.

*You asked:* What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?

*My answer is 100% true:* The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.

We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.

If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.

And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should blacks take the right wing seriously about economics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask the same question, over and over, and refuse to accept the answer?
> 
> *Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever*
> by JOHN CARNEY  6 Sep 2019
> 
> *The unemployment rate for African-Americans fell to the lowest level ever recorded in August, dropping from 6 percent to 5.5 percent.*
> 
> One result: the persistent gap between white and black unemployment also narrowed to its smallest on record.
> 
> The unemployment ratio has averaged around 2 to 1 or so for decades, meaning the black unemployment rate is typically twice the white unemployment rate.  In good times, the unemployment rate of whites and blacks falls but the gap remains. And in bad times, the unemployment rate for whites and black rises, but black unemployment typically remains around twice that of white employment.
> [...]
> Black Unemployment Hits Record Low, Black-White Unemployment Gap Shrinks to Smallest Ever | Breitbart
Click to expand...


Given the reductions started under a democrat...

Trump can brag when the black unemployment rate is equal to the white unemployment rate.


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut you off right there. Everything I said is 100% true.
> 
> *You asked:* What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> *My answer is 100% true:* The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


No your post is inaccurate. Your party offers nothing you claim and opposes all attempts to level the playing field. So just go cook your husband dinner so he will give you his credit card to let you go shopping. When you can say you have graduated from college and built 3 organizations and did so while battling obstacles put in front of you by ignorant racist losers such as yourself, come talk. Don't just repeat the standard white racist lies you tell yourselves hoping to derail a conversation.

Because I have done what you so ignorantly accused me of not doing. And you could never have done it. Yet racism still exists against blacks and the republican party is the prime cause of it continuing. The republican party offers nothing for blacks. I think I would know. I am black and live in a republican state. So you grow up and learn to face the truth.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? My dad paid his 30 year mortgage off in 5 years and enjoyed 25 years of 10% interest on his savings.
> 
> This is one of the problems blue collar Americans are experiencing. They don’t have 401ks. My grandmother didn’t have a 401k but she got 10% on her savings and was able to retire with that savings and social security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie.  We have never had a thirty-year period in which interest rates for savings accounts were 10% or above.  Never.
Click to expand...

I’m just saying when I was young my dad and grandmothers all got good interest on their savings accounts.

If you want to Maga for blue collar, we need to give them better return on their savings.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals think they are ground braking  pioneers but instead are like somebody's old grandma scolding us and then dictating to us what we are supposed to think...And well, fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dummy. Since 1970 the middle class hasn’t gotten a raise. But since then the rich have gotten a 300% raise. Are you really expecting republicans to fix this problem?
> 
> And do you really not understand that republicans created this wealth gap?
> 
> This is why the American middle class doesn’t deserve the $ the baby boomers fought and won for themselves but now say we can’t afford for future generations to have it as good?
> 
> Are you a baby boomer with a pension Mary?.
> 
> I told my dad it was easy for poor people in his generation because they got 10% inter st on their savings accounts. No shit my dad and uncle have $500,000 each wven though they never made more than $15 hr.
> 
> That’s when America was great. When anyone could get 10% on their savings without having to put their money in the scam we call 401ks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember 1970 and paying 35 cents a gallon for gas.  I remember the weirdo Liberal Gorilla  theatre  and the National lampoon mocking the entire  Vietnam War... And Nixon... then some of my brothers died and were left behind in rice paddys, and then it wasn't so funny anymore. And the liberals ran away to Canada to fight another day....That's the legacy of liberals, cowardice disguised as a higher calling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  the right wing can't be honest.  not enough moral fortitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love idiot republicans who still defend Vietnam and iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that damned Republican LBJ who started Vietnam, and that great democrat Nixon who ended it.
> 
> Do you drink heavily, Silly bonobo?
Click to expand...

Smoke weed


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come blacks aren’t buying your bs? Why do they think you’re fos? It’s easy to say they are buying the liberal lie but that’s not it. They see your policies only benefit your white asses and you deny bias exists in the workplace.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well look at wages since unions were broken.

Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.

Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little


----------



## IM2

As for RNC staffers who suddenly want to speak out about racist jackasses, if you truly gave a damn about racism, you would also condemn housing segregation, police brutality, work discrimination, and voter suppression.

These Republicans may not be running people over or shouting “Sieg Heil,” but they’re still making the lives of marginalized people harder by pushing racist policy. Their political stances, much like those Confederate statutes, are very much designed to keep the oppressed in their places. These Republicans want to make it harder for me to vote; they don’t mind that my life is endangered by trigger-happy cops; they are quick to stereotype anyone else who looks like me; they have absolutely no problem pretending my legitimate concerns about systemic racism are nothing more than a figment of my lazy black ass imagination. 

Racism offered with subtly and innuendo is no less damaging than its louder counterpart. So why should any of us allow these Republicans who have banked on racism for half a century to act as if they are so much better than the overt racists on the streets of Charlottesville and their Confederacy-defending president?

https://splinternews.com/here-are-all-the-racist-things-done-by-republicans-who-1797953261


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "solutions" are you referring to, Daniel?  Show me a Democratically controlled city and I'll show you a city with serious issues that aren't being solved by those in power.
> 
> 
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
Click to expand...

Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> As for RNC staffers who suddenly want to speak out about racist jackasses, if you truly gave a damn about racism, you would also condemn housing segregation


HORSESHIT.  People who live in $40,000 homes don't pay the taxes to live in communities with $4,000,000 homes!  Nor do the latter want to live with the former.  By your own admission, that is not racism.


> police brutality


HORSESHIT.  There is no such thing as police brutality.  If you are doing something to bring on the police and give them a hard time trying to do their job, that is on you.  It has already been shown here that the data clearly shows that Blacks get away with 5X as much crap as Whites as it is.


> work discrimination


TOTAL HORSECRAP.  Not only is that a violation of federal law that will land any employer in deep water fast, but Blacks actually have an unfair advantage.


> and voter suppression


Another total HORSESHIT FANTASY.  How do you "suppress" anyone from getting up and voting?  Ain't no person on this planet who can't produce some sort of ID to vote.  It is a requirement of life to have ID to do 1,000 things and anyone can get it if they want it.  If you're too plum STOOPID that you cannot get ID in the FOUR YEAR GAP between elections, then you are too damn dumb to be breathing air much less voting.


> but they’re still making the lives of marginalized people harder by pushing racist policy. Their political stances, much like those Confederate statutes, are very much designed to keep the oppressed in their places.


The "oppressed."  Too damn funny.  There are no oppressed, and if there were, where are all your democrats freeing them?  You are one lying slick racist MFer.


> These Republicans want to make it harder for me to vote


What'd they do, take away your bus pass and welfare card?  Move the voter location and cornfuse you, Drumstick?


> they don’t mind that my life is endangered by trigger-happy cops


Listening to the crap you spew, I'd have my hand on my gun around you, too.  Wouldn't trust you as far as I could throw you.


> they are quick to stereotype anyone else who looks like me


You mean just like you are quick to stereotype anyone who looks like a cop?


> they have absolutely no problem pretending my legitimate concerns about systemic racism are nothing more than a figment of my lazy black ass imagination


You create your own concerns.


> Racism offered with subtly and innuendo is no less damaging than its louder counterpart.


So subtle, implied racial views is as bad as chaining a guy to a truck and dragging him to hang from a tree?  You are fucked in the head.


> So why should any of us allow these Republicans who have banked on racism for half a century to act as if they are so much better than the overt racists on the streets of Charlottesville and their Confederacy-defending president?


Because you have no choice in the matter, so go back to your KKK Democrats who have enslaved your brainwashed ass for 200 years.  They only want you for your vote anyway.  Once they get that, they'll forget about you for another 4 years and let you ROT.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for RNC staffers who suddenly want to speak out about racist jackasses, if you truly gave a damn about racism, you would also condemn housing segregation
> 
> 
> 
> HORSESHIT.  People who live in $40,000 homes don't pay the taxes to live in communities with $4,000,000 homes!  Nor do the latter want to live with the former.  By your own admission, that is not racism.
> 
> 
> 
> police brutality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HORSESHIT.  There is no such thing as police brutality.  If you are doing something to bring on the police and give them a hard time trying to do their job, that is on you.  It has already been shown here that the data clearly shows that Blacks get away with 5X as much crap as Whites as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> work discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOTAL HORSECRAP.  Not only is that a violation of federal law that will land any employer in deep water fast, but Blacks actually have an unfair advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> and voter suppression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another total HORSESHIT FANTASY.  How do you "suppress" anyone from getting up and voting?  Ain't no person on this planet who can't produce some sort of ID to vote.  It is a requirement of life to have ID to do 1,000 things and anyone can get it if they want it.  If you're too plum STOOPID that you cannot get ID in the FOUR YEAR GAP between elections, then you are too damn dumb to be breathing air much less voting.
> 
> 
> 
> but they’re still making the lives of marginalized people harder by pushing racist policy. Their political stances, much like those Confederate statutes, are very much designed to keep the oppressed in their places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "oppressed."  Too damn funny.  There are no oppressed, and if there were, where are all your democrats freeing them?  You are one lying slick racist MFer.
> 
> 
> 
> These Republicans want to make it harder for me to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What'd they do, take away your bus pass and welfare card?  Move the voter location and cornfuse you, Drumstick?
> 
> 
> 
> they don’t mind that my life is endangered by trigger-happy cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listening to the crap you spew, I'd have my hand on my gun around you, too.  Wouldn't trust you as far as I could throw you.
> 
> 
> 
> they are quick to stereotype anyone else who looks like me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean just like you are quick to stereotype anyone who looks like a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> they have absolutely no problem pretending my legitimate concerns about systemic racism are nothing more than a figment of my lazy black ass imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You create your own concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism offered with subtly and innuendo is no less damaging than its louder counterpart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So subtle, implied racial views is as bad as chaining a guy to a truck and dragging him to hang from a tree?  You are fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> So why should any of us allow these Republicans who have banked on racism for half a century to act as if they are so much better than the overt racists on the streets of Charlottesville and their Confederacy-defending president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you have no choice in the matter, so go back to your KKK Democrats who have enslaved your brainwashed ass for 200 years.  They only want you for your vote anyway.  Once they get that, they'll forget about you for another 4 years and let you ROT.
Click to expand...


Yawn! STFU.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> Yawn! STFU.



LOL.  Another gold star comeback retort of the year by the Mike Tomlin of crackpot drive-by racist posters!  Go easy on me, Drumsticks!  You poor oppressed baby!


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are. The rest are stupid like you.
> 
> 
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
Click to expand...

the left is already on it.  it is about equality and equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation in our first world economy.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> healthcare reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage is left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
Click to expand...

y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.

the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.


----------



## Terri4Trump

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut you off right there. Everything I said is 100% true.
> 
> *You asked:* What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> *My answer is 100% true:* The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post is inaccurate. Your party offers nothing you claim and opposes all attempts to level the playing field. So just go cook your husband dinner so he will give you his credit card to let you go shopping. When you can say you have graduated from college and built 3 organizations and did so while battling obstacles put in front of you by ignorant racist losers such as yourself, come talk. Don't just repeat the standard white racist lies you tell yourselves hoping to derail a conversation.
> 
> Because I have done what you so ignorantly accused me of not doing. And you could never have done it. Yet racism still exists against blacks and the republican party is the prime cause of it continuing. The republican party offers nothing for blacks. I think I would know. I am black and live in a republican state. So you grow up and learn to face the truth.
Click to expand...


I am just thankful that most blacks are like most whites, good decent people, and not disgusting racist whiners like you. You're a disgrace to your own race.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
Click to expand...


A higher minimum wage results in more poverty...not less.  You'd understand why that is if you read Sowell but I think we both know that you're happier spouting meaningless rhetoric than really coming up with solutions that help the poor!


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I make a suggestion, Daniel?  Before you jump on the $15 an hour minimum wage train...read Thomas Sowell's explanation as to why that hurts the poor instead of helping them!  It will help you not appear to be as clueless as you usually are here!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
Click to expand...


You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher minimum wage results in more poverty...not less.  You'd understand why that is if you read Sowell but I think we both know that you're happier spouting meaningless rhetoric than really coming up with solutions that help the poor!
Click to expand...

i am not the one appealing to ignorance of economics under our form of capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> the left has actual solutions not just right wing fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
Click to expand...

i know better than listening to you.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher minimum wage results in more poverty...not less.  You'd understand why that is if you read Sowell but I think we both know that you're happier spouting meaningless rhetoric than really coming up with solutions that help the poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not the one appealing to ignorance of economics under our form of capitalism.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, Daniel...I don't know of too many people on this board that are more ignorant of economics than you are!  I've yet to see you post something about the subject that was in any way well informed.  What is your background in economics?  Have you ever taken a single course in the subject?


----------



## Slyhunter

81 pages of crap.
The answer is the lowest black unemployment since forever.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher minimum wage results in more poverty...not less.  You'd understand why that is if you read Sowell but I think we both know that you're happier spouting meaningless rhetoric than really coming up with solutions that help the poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not the one appealing to ignorance of economics under our form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Daniel...I don't know of too many people on this board that are more ignorant of economics than you are!  I've yet to see you post something about the subject that was in any way well informed.  What is your background in economics?  Have you ever taken a single course in the subject?
Click to expand...

simply claiming that is a fallacy.  you need a valid argument not more gossip.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little



Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.

Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.

We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Given the reductions started under a democrat...
> 
> Trump can brag when the black unemployment rate is equal to the white unemployment rate.



That's up to blacks is it not?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I wanted you to read Thomas Sowell, Daniel is that he was actually a Marxist in his younger days but when he studied economics he came to the conclusion that communism and socialism were not what he had been led to believe they were.  He became the way he is...because he didn't see "solutions" coming from the left...he saw rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
Click to expand...


And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.



As always, you continue to live in your own fantasy world.  What poverty problems did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama solve?

In contrast to that:

*US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy*
By Marcy Kreiter @marcykreiter
09/10/19 AT 11:17 AM

*The 2018 U.S. poverty rate is at its lowest point since 2001 and middle-class income is at an all-time high, but a growing number of Americans are without health insurance, the Census Bureau reported Tuesday.*

Census’ Income and Poverty: 2018 report found median household income at $63,200, about the same as in 2017, with real earnings for men working full-time, year-round up 3.4% to $55,300 and for women up 3.3% to $45,100.

The number of full-time employees working year-round increased by 2.3 million from 2017 to 2018.

*Middle-class Americans now earn more in inflation-adjusted terms than they did in 1999. Women, however, were still earning less than 82 percent of their male counterparts.*
US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy

My highlights above.

Now deal with the FACTS.


----------



## toobfreak

Terri4Trump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut you off right there. Everything I said is 100% true.
> 
> *You asked:* What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> *My answer is 100% true:* The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post is inaccurate. Your party offers nothing you claim and opposes all attempts to level the playing field. So just go cook your husband dinner so he will give you his credit card to let you go shopping. When you can say you have graduated from college and built 3 organizations and did so while battling obstacles put in front of you by ignorant racist losers such as yourself, come talk. Don't just repeat the standard white racist lies you tell yourselves hoping to derail a conversation.
> 
> Because I have done what you so ignorantly accused me of not doing. And you could never have done it. Yet racism still exists against blacks and the republican party is the prime cause of it continuing. The republican party offers nothing for blacks. I think I would know. I am black and live in a republican state. So you grow up and learn to face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just thankful that most blacks are like most whites, good decent people, and not disgusting racist whiners like you. You're a disgrace to your own race.
Click to expand...


Could that be because most blacks are just people like most whites, asians, latinos and others?  And not lifelong obsessed race-baiters with a deep inferiority complex and self-hatred just because of the pigment of their skin?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher minimum wage results in more poverty...not less.  You'd understand why that is if you read Sowell but I think we both know that you're happier spouting meaningless rhetoric than really coming up with solutions that help the poor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not the one appealing to ignorance of economics under our form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Daniel...I don't know of too many people on this board that are more ignorant of economics than you are!  I've yet to see you post something about the subject that was in any way well informed.  What is your background in economics?  Have you ever taken a single course in the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply claiming that is a fallacy.  you need a valid argument not more gossip.
Click to expand...


It's a "fallacy" to state that you don't seem to know anything about economics?  

It was a simple question, Daniel...what's your background in economics?  What courses in the subject have you taken?  What's your favorite school of economic theory?


----------



## Slyhunter

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.
> 
> Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.
> 
> We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?
Click to expand...

Alot of our labor is worth more than what we are paid.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is claiming more capital is bad for the Poor under capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
Click to expand...

yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you continue to live in your own fantasy world.  What poverty problems did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama solve?
> 
> In contrast to that:
> 
> *US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy*
> By Marcy Kreiter @marcykreiter
> 09/10/19 AT 11:17 AM
> 
> *The 2018 U.S. poverty rate is at its lowest point since 2001 and middle-class income is at an all-time high, but a growing number of Americans are without health insurance, the Census Bureau reported Tuesday.*
> 
> Census’ Income and Poverty: 2018 report found median household income at $63,200, about the same as in 2017, with real earnings for men working full-time, year-round up 3.4% to $55,300 and for women up 3.3% to $45,100.
> 
> The number of full-time employees working year-round increased by 2.3 million from 2017 to 2018.
> 
> *Middle-class Americans now earn more in inflation-adjusted terms than they did in 1999. Women, however, were still earning less than 82 percent of their male counterparts.*
> US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy
> 
> My highlights above.
> 
> Now deal with the FACTS.
Click to expand...

equal protection of the law was not the issue, then.  

it is now.


----------



## Markle

Slyhunter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.
> 
> Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.
> 
> We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of our labor is worth more than what we are paid.
Click to expand...


How?  If I can hire another worker to do your job, for what I'm paying you, why would I pay you more, how are you worth more.

If you believe you are worth more, quit and take that higher paying job.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you continue to live in your own fantasy world.  What poverty problems did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama solve?
> 
> In contrast to that:
> 
> *US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy*
> By Marcy Kreiter @marcykreiter
> 09/10/19 AT 11:17 AM
> 
> *The 2018 U.S. poverty rate is at its lowest point since 2001 and middle-class income is at an all-time high, but a growing number of Americans are without health insurance, the Census Bureau reported Tuesday.*
> 
> Census’ Income and Poverty: 2018 report found median household income at $63,200, about the same as in 2017, with real earnings for men working full-time, year-round up 3.4% to $55,300 and for women up 3.3% to $45,100.
> 
> The number of full-time employees working year-round increased by 2.3 million from 2017 to 2018.
> 
> *Middle-class Americans now earn more in inflation-adjusted terms than they did in 1999. Women, however, were still earning less than 82 percent of their male counterparts.*
> US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy
> 
> My highlights above.
> 
> Now deal with the FACTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> equal protection of the law was not the issue, then.
> 
> it is now.
Click to expand...


That non-sensical group of words has what to do with this thread or my post?  A little deep in the sauce or drugs already?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting gibberish, Daniel...go to the library and check out Sowell's seminal work on basic economics!  Read it and you'll think twice about enforcing a $15 Federal minimum wage!
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
Click to expand...


I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you continue to live in your own fantasy world.  What poverty problems did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama solve?
> 
> In contrast to that:
> 
> *US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy*
> By Marcy Kreiter @marcykreiter
> 09/10/19 AT 11:17 AM
> 
> *The 2018 U.S. poverty rate is at its lowest point since 2001 and middle-class income is at an all-time high, but a growing number of Americans are without health insurance, the Census Bureau reported Tuesday.*
> 
> Census’ Income and Poverty: 2018 report found median household income at $63,200, about the same as in 2017, with real earnings for men working full-time, year-round up 3.4% to $55,300 and for women up 3.3% to $45,100.
> 
> The number of full-time employees working year-round increased by 2.3 million from 2017 to 2018.
> 
> *Middle-class Americans now earn more in inflation-adjusted terms than they did in 1999. Women, however, were still earning less than 82 percent of their male counterparts.*
> US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy
> 
> My highlights above.
> 
> Now deal with the FACTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> equal protection of the law was not the issue, then.
> 
> it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That non-sensical group of words has what to do with this thread or my post?  A little deep in the sauce or drugs already?
Click to expand...

the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
Click to expand...

i would simply be wrong, to believe you.


----------



## Slyhunter

Markle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.
> 
> Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.
> 
> We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of our labor is worth more than what we are paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  If I can hire another worker to do your job, for what I'm paying you, why would I pay you more, how are you worth more.
> 
> If you believe you are worth more, quit and take that higher paying job.
Click to expand...

I did.
And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all only appeal to ignorance of the very field you claim to advance.
> 
> higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.
> 
> the left is for solving simple poverty by correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment in a market friendly manner in our at-will employment States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you continue to live in your own fantasy world.  What poverty problems did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama solve?
> 
> In contrast to that:
> 
> *US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy*
> By Marcy Kreiter @marcykreiter
> 09/10/19 AT 11:17 AM
> 
> *The 2018 U.S. poverty rate is at its lowest point since 2001 and middle-class income is at an all-time high, but a growing number of Americans are without health insurance, the Census Bureau reported Tuesday.*
> 
> Census’ Income and Poverty: 2018 report found median household income at $63,200, about the same as in 2017, with real earnings for men working full-time, year-round up 3.4% to $55,300 and for women up 3.3% to $45,100.
> 
> The number of full-time employees working year-round increased by 2.3 million from 2017 to 2018.
> 
> *Middle-class Americans now earn more in inflation-adjusted terms than they did in 1999. Women, however, were still earning less than 82 percent of their male counterparts.*
> US Poverty Rate 2018: What The Latest Numbers Show About The Economy
> 
> My highlights above.
> 
> Now deal with the FACTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> equal protection of the law was not the issue, then.
> 
> it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That non-sensical group of words has what to do with this thread or my post?  A little deep in the sauce or drugs already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

Slyhunter said:


> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.



Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!

You're confused.  Shocking, I know.

WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.

You want open borders.  Why?


----------



## Slyhunter

Markle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
Click to expand...

Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.


----------



## The Purge

On Friday, the Bureau of Labor and Statistics released its August report, which showed that the economy gained 130,000 jobs last month. The report also revealed that black unemployment fell to 5.5%, which is the lowest rate recorded since the Labor Department began tracking the progress back in the 1970s.


----------



## Markle

Slyhunter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.
Click to expand...


What's a living wage and why is anyone entitled to one?


----------



## Slyhunter

Markle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a living wage and why is anyone entitled to one?
Click to expand...

So you believe the dead, the meek, the poor should starve to death in the streets or worse be arrested as vagrants and worked to death in prison labor camps perhaps?

Everyone willing to work for a living should be able to earn a living. We start for Americans only and then let it spread.


----------



## Markle

Slyhunter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a living wage and why is anyone entitled to one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe the dead, the meek, the poor should starve to death in the streets or worse be arrested as vagrants and worked to death in prison labor camps perhaps?
> 
> Everyone willing to work for a living should be able to earn a living. We start for Americans only and then let it spread.
Click to expand...


That's just stupid.  

What is the average income of a household with one of the workers earning minimum wage?


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very small % of blacks voted for trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I wanted to hear you say. You republicans think blacks are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that argument work on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are stupid for voting for trump, unless you are rich. Have you seen the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you liv in a nice white neighborhood or a dangerous inner city?  Your approach is never going to work on struggling blacks. You think they should vote along with white supremacy? Are you retarded? Do you think blacks are as stupid as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left is already on it.  it is about equality and equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation in our first world economy.
Click to expand...

Unemployment compensation? I’m talking about paying people who work better. Im talking about employment compensation


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.
> 
> Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.
> 
> We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?
Click to expand...

Well we were worth more in 1970. 

Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.

No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.

Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.

You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have increased and are increased faster now that we have full employment and more jobs than we have workers.
> 
> Companies are competitive.  How is that being greedy?  Do you deny that there is good greed and bad greed?  Without good greed, we would not be the greatest country in the world.
> 
> We are all paid our exact worth.  How can you disagree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of our labor is worth more than what we are paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  If I can hire another worker to do your job, for what I'm paying you, why would I pay you more, how are you worth more.
> 
> If you believe you are worth more, quit and take that higher paying job.
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what Mexican employers tell their workers


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that because I've educated you multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
Click to expand...


IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe he has more black support than any GOP in a long time!  But what does that say about Blacks and Democrats when they all stick together across racial lines?  The other big Dem voting blocks are illegals, Mexicans and young, and single inexperienced girls.  Kinda proves my point.
> No need to think.  The data speaks for itself:
> View attachment 277898 View attachment 277899 View attachment 277900 View attachment 277901
> 
> Your point was?
> 
> Very very well.
> Have you seen the debt after democrats like your Bernie is done with it with 16 trillion in free forgiveness of this, free college that, and free everything else?
> But if the Dems are for self-empowerment, why hasn't voting democrat helped the blacks more?  Funny how you are all for voting for the party that is full of low IQ, struggling people who never get smarter or more out of poverty voting that way but people who vote republican mostly all do better, and yet you call them "White Supremacists."  Guess that answers the question.  Now property conditioned and class victimized, you keep right on voting for democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us liberals made America great. High wages because of unions. Social security. Labor laws.
> 
> All these things offend republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well look at wages since unions were broken.
> 
> Did I see today pilots want more of the profits? Every professional in every industry should demand profit sharing.
> 
> Something has to be done about corporate greed. Maybe we all need to organize into one big union. And fuck with any company who pays the ceo too much and the employees too little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left is already on it.  it is about equality and equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation in our first world economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unemployment compensation? I’m talking about paying people who work better. Im talking about employment compensation
Click to expand...

equality is about, enabling Individual Liberty on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know better than listening to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
Click to expand...

i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
Click to expand...


You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!

You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
Click to expand...

i don't believe you.


----------



## deanrd

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*

 Slavery. That’s all Republicans have to offer people of color.


----------



## danielpalos

...plenty of Bigotry simply Because they are on the Right Wing.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


Do you expect them to just GIVE you something? How about YOU earn it?


----------



## Slyhunter

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Slavery. That’s all Republicans have to offer people of color.


You got the parties wrong. It was the Democrats who were pro slavery, it was the Democrats that were against civil rights. And it's the Democrats who created the kkk, and it's Democrats who are trying to cover up the fact that we now have the lowest unemployment rate for blacks since they started keeping count of it.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 still has the spirit of gimmie. He doesnt want freedom, he wants to enslave others to serve him.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
Click to expand...


And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.


----------



## hadit

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Slavery. That’s all Republicans have to offer people of color.



How do you function believing that much crap every day?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
Click to expand...

lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think



As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?

As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.

"Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!

If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.

What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> equality is about, enabling Individual Liberty on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## Markle

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Slavery. That’s all Republicans have to offer people of color.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> equality is about, enabling Individual Liberty on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States under our form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...

...only the right wing is still for "wage-slavery" for the sake of profit.


----------



## rjs330

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true, you are a white woman and you guys get all kinds of special consideration. Like the way you married upward mobility and can get half of what your husband created just because you wash his clothes.
> 
> Your party is not color blind and it doesn't offer a level playing field. Your party ignores the uneven field it helped create and doesn't want to do anything to fix it.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have a college degree, built 3 organizations and now I don't really have to work. To accomplish this, I had to endure things that would have made you quit living. I didn't have the option of marrying my way into comfort or living off my partner. I built what I have. You haven't done shit.
> 
> The republican party offers nothing to blacks. And your hot air doesn't change that.
> 
> So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Well that's awesome that you took advantage of the opportunities to attend school and build organizations.  THAT is what the Republicans stand for! Taking advantage of the opportunities that ALL Americans have. 

You know there are countless stories like yours about poor Americans. A LOT of them were white. So being white dies not mean the road is easy. I too grew up poor. But I obtained a good education and through hard work moved up the ladder if success.  I didn't go so far as to not have to work, but I make a good living and will do fine when I retire.  

I'm curious as to how the Republicans created the uneven field for you and how did the Democrats help level out that field.


----------



## danielpalos

..."nothing but lies and turn missings; floozies."


----------



## rjs330

Slyhunter said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a living wage and why is anyone entitled to one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe the dead, the meek, the poor should starve to death in the streets or worse be arrested as vagrants and worked to death in prison labor camps perhaps?
> 
> Everyone willing to work for a living should be able to earn a living. We start for Americans only and then let it spread.
Click to expand...


Please let us know how many are starving to death in the streets of America. How many are worked to death in the labor camps in America? 

Every job in America is not worth the same. Please give an EXACT number of what a living wage should be and show us economically exactly how that works for all our society.


----------



## rjs330

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Slavery. That’s all Republicans have to offer people of color.



Please provide evidence.


----------



## danielpalos

rjs330 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> And now your trying to import new employees so you don't have to pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're being paid exactly what your worth.  Thank you!
> 
> You're confused.  Shocking, I know.
> 
> WE are the party that demands a wall/fence be completed, as Democrats demanded just a few ÿears ago in order to stem the flow of illegal aliens, human trafficking, weapons, and other contraband.
> 
> You want open borders.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I want the wall and voted for Trump so that every American job worth doing pays a living wage. tariff the shit out of those who pay their civilians slave labor wages so our people can make living wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a living wage and why is anyone entitled to one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe the dead, the meek, the poor should starve to death in the streets or worse be arrested as vagrants and worked to death in prison labor camps perhaps?
> 
> Everyone willing to work for a living should be able to earn a living. We start for Americans only and then let it spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please let us know how many are starving to death in the streets of America. How many are worked to death in the labor camps in America?
> 
> Every job in America is not worth the same. Please give an EXACT number of what a living wage should be and show us economically exactly how that works for all our society.
Click to expand...

the left is about equality and equal protection of the law; something right wing bigotry cannot handle.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

Don’t blame Clinton for it then defend it too. Then why don’t you love Bill Clinton? What exactly did he do and should we undo those things?


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you never advance, never learn, never change, only repeat the same failed cliches over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
Click to expand...


You're lying to yourself.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
Click to expand...


Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t blame Clinton for it then defend it too. Then why don’t you love Bill Clinton? What exactly did he do and should we undo those things?
Click to expand...


I point out the reason for the way executive pay skyrocketed.  Former President did some good things for our country because he was forced to not because it was his goal.  

*Bill Clinton tried to limit executive pay. Here’s why it didn’t work.*
By Dylan Matthews
August 16, 2012
$2.6 million in total compensation. By 2011, that number had risen to $9 million. What you probably don't know is that this rise occurred in spite of changes in the tax code meant to stop it.

In 1993, Bill Clinton signed into law his first budget, which created section 162(m) of the Internal Revenue Code. The provision stated that companies could only deduct the first $1 million of compensation for their top five (later top four after changes by Bush's SEC) executives from their corporate taxes. The idea was to discourage companies from paying in excess of $1 million, as any additional compensation would be taxed. So why didn't it work?
[...]
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ve-pay-heres-why-it-didnt-work/?noredirect=on


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would



Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  How is that a bad thing?  Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
Click to expand...


You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet, you have Only fallacy instead of Any valid rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

you are worse.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
Click to expand...

with nothing but fallacy?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
Click to expand...


Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
Click to expand...

Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
Click to expand...


Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!

Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?

As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
Click to expand...

dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.  

you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
Click to expand...


I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!  

At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given you rebuttal. I've shown you where you are wrong. I've educated you. It's your problem that you remain ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are worse.
Click to expand...


I don't tell myself that I'm always right, or that I "resort to the fewest fallacies". You do realize you're arguing like you're 5 years old, don't you?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of crap, Daniel it's almost farce at this point!  You post some of the most nonsensical stuff I've ever seen on this board and any time you're called upon to explain what your gibberish means...you respond with more gibberish!
> 
> You know nothing about the things you seem to think you're an expert at...and you embarrass yourself every time you come here!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
Click to expand...


No, truth. Didn't you read what I wrote?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
Click to expand...




His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?

You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
Click to expand...

the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would simply be wrong, to believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOW, you've never bothered to even look up anything I've told you, because you refuse to think you could be wrong. And you will never grow as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i resort to the fewest fallacies and can honestly tell myself that every time i look in any mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't tell myself that I'm always right, or that I "resort to the fewest fallacies". You do realize you're arguing like you're 5 years old, don't you?
Click to expand...

i don't need to tell myself that, simply because those of the opposing view resort to more fallacies than myself.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies your problem. When no one supports anything you say, it may just be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  who cares what the right wing says in this frivolous venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to grow and learn the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, truth. Didn't you read what I wrote?
Click to expand...

you have nothing but fallacy.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
Click to expand...

what point is valid?


----------



## rjs330

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
Click to expand...


I read an article the other day that Walmarts profit margin is only around 4%. Ad it is now Walmart employees make as much and often more than the prevailing wage in an area.


----------



## rjs330

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
Click to expand...


But the problem is that the left can't solve poverty. By a lack of understanding of economics they believe the solution is simple. Pay people more money. That in itself shows an extreme lack of a grasp on economics.


----------



## danielpalos

rjs330 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the problem is that the left can't solve poverty. By a lack of understanding of economics they believe the solution is simple. Pay people more money. That in itself shows an extreme lack of a grasp on economics.
Click to expand...

oh, really.  Why is that under Capitalism where you get what you pay for?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



Why don’t you ask blacks that have switched over and are vocal about it. Tons of videos on YouTube. No one is forcing anyone to do anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
Click to expand...


So your solution to solving poverty is solving it?  Really, Daniel?

I suppose your solution to world peace is bringing peace to the world?

HOW would you solve simple poverty!


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you bother to post here, Daniel?  You know nothing about the things you attempt to talk about and embarrass yourself with your vapid statements.
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what point is valid?
Click to expand...


The point he made in the post you were responding to. 



Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?

You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your solution to solving poverty is solving it?  Really, Daniel?
> 
> I suppose your solution to world peace is bringing peace to the world?
> 
> HOW would you solve simple poverty!
Click to expand...

We could have solved simple poverty, Yesterday; "but, the Poor benefiting was too much of a social horror for the right wing."

Through equality and equal protection of the law in our at-will employment States.   Solving simple poverty can be as simple as solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States; through unemployment compensation for merely being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.


----------



## Oldstyle

Whenever anyone asks you for specifics, Daniel...you post nonsense.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice makes Perfect?  Besides, you need more than ad hominems for me to believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what point is valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
Click to expand...

lol.  i gainsay your contention.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> Whenever anyone asks you for specifics, Daniel...you post nonsense.


lol.  you have to Ask specifics not be totally ignorant but claim you are (on the) right (wing). 

...through so much, implication.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your solution to solving poverty is solving it?  Really, Daniel?
> 
> I suppose your solution to world peace is bringing peace to the world?
> 
> HOW would you solve simple poverty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could have solved simple poverty, Yesterday; "but, the Poor benefiting was too much of a social horror for the right wing."
> 
> Through equality and equal protection of the law in our at-will employment States.   Solving simple poverty can be as simple as solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States; through unemployment compensation for merely being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
Click to expand...


That post was a perfect example of what I'm talking about!  You seem to think if you post incomprehensible doubletalk that you're going to be perceived as intelligent but instead you come across as clueless.  What does any of that mean?  Do you even know?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...you think I'm attacking you "personally" when I ask you what kind of background you have in economics?  I hate to break this to you, Daniel but when you claim to know something about a subject...then make claims that are quite frankly ridiculous...you're going to be queried as to what you're basing those claims on!  When you reply with nonsense like "practice makes perfect" you're going to be mocked!
> 
> Now did you want to have an intelligent conversation about economics?  Or are you going to continue to "practice"?
> 
> As I asked before...what's your background in economics?  What are you basing your claims on?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what point is valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
Click to expand...




Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?

You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.


----------



## Oldstyle

Define "simple poverty"?  How does it differ from poverty?

What pray tell is "Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment"?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your solution to solving poverty is solving it?  Really, Daniel?
> 
> I suppose your solution to world peace is bringing peace to the world?
> 
> HOW would you solve simple poverty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could have solved simple poverty, Yesterday; "but, the Poor benefiting was too much of a social horror for the right wing."
> 
> Through equality and equal protection of the law in our at-will employment States.   Solving simple poverty can be as simple as solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States; through unemployment compensation for merely being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post was a perfect example of what I'm talking about!  You seem to think if you post incomprehensible doubletalk that you're going to be perceived as intelligent but instead you come across as clueless.  What does any of that mean?  Do you even know?
Click to expand...

lol.  no dear.  i seem to think you really are ignorant of economic concepts and have no valid questions or rebuttals.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you need valid arguments not simply allegations of understanding economics.
> 
> you have to know where I am wrong and how, not merey allege you must be right simply because you are on the right wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what point is valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
Click to expand...

i don't believe you.


----------



## Oldstyle

If it's just the right wing that's holding back the elimination of poverty (simple or otherwise! eye roll) then why didn't you liberals eliminate it when Barack Obama was sitting in the Oval Office and the left controlled the House and the Senate?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated quite clearly where I thought you were wrong and even suggested you read Sowell's book regarding the effects that a high minimum wage has on employment, Daniel!
> 
> At this point it's become rather obvious that you're ducking my question because you have no background in economics!  Which means that it's actually YOU that are basing your statements on your feelings with no economic theory to back those feelings up!
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution.  it is called, solving simple poverty.  you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your solution to solving poverty is solving it?  Really, Daniel?
> 
> I suppose your solution to world peace is bringing peace to the world?
> 
> HOW would you solve simple poverty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could have solved simple poverty, Yesterday; "but, the Poor benefiting was too much of a social horror for the right wing."
> 
> Through equality and equal protection of the law in our at-will employment States.   Solving simple poverty can be as simple as solving for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States; through unemployment compensation for merely being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post was a perfect example of what I'm talking about!  You seem to think if you post incomprehensible doubletalk that you're going to be perceived as intelligent but instead you come across as clueless.  What does any of that mean?  Do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  no dear.  i seem to think you really are ignorant of economic concepts and have no valid questions or rebuttals.
Click to expand...

What economic "concepts" do you feel I'm ignorant of?  Be specific for a change!


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> Define "simple poverty"?  How does it differ from poverty?
> 
> What pray tell is "Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment"?


see dear; 

all of those ad hominems to finally admit you really are clueless and Causeless about economics but prefered to "blame the guy in the minority".


----------



## Oldstyle

While I don't claim to be an economist I did take Micro and Macro Economics in college.  I have a grasp of economic concepts.  You on the other hand don't appear to know anything about the subject.  Which is why you post the way you do.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "simple poverty"?  How does it differ from poverty?
> 
> What pray tell is "Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment"?
> 
> 
> 
> see dear;
> 
> all of those ad hominems to finally admit you really are clueless and Causeless about economics but prefered to "blame the guy in the minority".
Click to expand...


So I ask you to explain what YOU have posted...something that you obviously can't do...and you respond with more "ad hominems" bullshit?  

Two simple questions, Daniel.  Why do you struggle so much to answer them?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> While I don't claim to be an economist I did take Micro and Macro Economics in college.  I have a grasp of economic concepts.  You on the other hand don't appear to know anything about the subject.  Which is why you post the way you do.


i gainsay your subjective contention.  

you need valid arguments not merely hearsay and soothsay.  women gossip; Men have (valid) arguments.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "simple poverty"?  How does it differ from poverty?
> 
> What pray tell is "Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment"?
> 
> 
> 
> see dear;
> 
> all of those ad hominems to finally admit you really are clueless and Causeless about economics but prefered to "blame the guy in the minority".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I ask you to explain what YOU have posted...something that you obviously can't do...and you respond with more "ad hominems" bullshit?
> 
> Two simple questions, Daniel.  Why do you struggle so much to answer them?
Click to expand...

i have no bullshit.  i have arguments like Men do.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point is valid. Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> 
> 
> what point is valid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
Click to expand...



Do you watch tv?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what point is valid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
Click to expand...

i watch a lot of YouTube.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  How is that a bad thing?  Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?
Click to expand...

No they don't.  Unemployment is supposedly at zero and companies can't find help.  Shut up.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
Click to expand...

Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.

I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.

Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.


----------



## sealybobo

rjs330 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read an article the other day that Walmarts profit margin is only around 4%. Ad it is now Walmart employees make as much and often more than the prevailing wage in an area.
Click to expand...


Yea, because this is the new normal in America.  If Walmart unionized and they paid their employees $25 hr, you'd see the prevailing wage go up.

I don't care that they only make 4%.  4% of a trillion dollars is making the Walton's billionaires.  Their employees would be smart to unionize.  Walmart can't do what the auto companies and manufacturing companies did.  They left for China and Mexico.  Walmart has to hire Americans.  Their workers are pussies for not striking.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."



What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  How is that a bad thing?  Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't.  Unemployment is supposedly at zero and companies can't find help.  Shut up.
Click to expand...


Unemployment at zero is impossible, we are at full employment and have more than a million jobs available for which we don't have workers.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't claim to be an economist I did take Micro and Macro Economics in college.  I have a grasp of economic concepts.  You on the other hand don't appear to know anything about the subject.  Which is why you post the way you do.
> 
> 
> 
> i gainsay your subjective contention.
> 
> you need valid arguments not merely hearsay and soothsay.  women gossip; Men have (valid) arguments.
Click to expand...


You gainsay my subjective contention?  I didn't think I'd ever say this...but I think you might beat out R-Derp for the title of 'Board's Biggest Idiot'!


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
Click to expand...

dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't claim to be an economist I did take Micro and Macro Economics in college.  I have a grasp of economic concepts.  You on the other hand don't appear to know anything about the subject.  Which is why you post the way you do.
> 
> 
> 
> i gainsay your subjective contention.
> 
> you need valid arguments not merely hearsay and soothsay.  women gossip; Men have (valid) arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gainsay my subjective contention?  I didn't think I'd ever say this...but I think you might beat out R-Derp for the title of 'Board's Biggest Idiot'!
Click to expand...

lol.  dear, i don't believe You, specifically.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
Click to expand...


Nothing you post makes any sense at all.  Is English a second language for you?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  How is that a bad thing?  Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't.  Unemployment is supposedly at zero and companies can't find help.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment at zero is impossible, we are at full employment and have more than a million jobs available for which we don't have workers.
Click to expand...

You know what I meant.  

Lets go back and address what you said and my response.  I'll try to be more clear as to what my point is

You said:  Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  No they don't.  I'm sure they are saying now that they are having a hard time finding help.

And this is what corporations want.  This is why we say companies love the market to be flooded with low wage workers.  It keeps wages down.  So why is it a bad thing when there are people lined up around the block to work for $10 job?  Do I even have to explain it to you?

Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?

That's a good question.  Back before unions existed, that's exactly what corporations said.  So workers organized and got their fair share of the profits.  They went on strike if they didn't get their way.  But corporations fought back and broke the unions.  Today, you are correct.  There's NOTHING that will make the corporations pay more than they absolutely have to.  That's great if you are a corporation or shareholder.

I'm not asking corporations to do the right thing.  Their only goal is to maximize profits.  That's why we need laws, regulations and unions.

That's why it will be democracy that saves the middle class, not free market capitalism

Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
Click to expand...


What has your military industrial complex accomplished?  What has your tax breaks to the rich accomplished?  

I suppose I get your point though.  If we are gong to have a welfare system it has to be designed to get people off welfare, not help suppliment their under the table incomes.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you post makes any sense at all.  Is English a second language for you?
Click to expand...

no dear.  you really are just, too dumb.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> no dear. you really are just, too dumb.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no dear. you really are just, too dumb.
Click to expand...

dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
Click to expand...

too incompetent?


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point he made in the post you were responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
Click to expand...



So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  i gainsay your contention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
Click to expand...

usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a more social forum, discussing some thing less serious?
> 
> You can still be surreal and confrontation if you want. People might be more understanding if the discussion is less weighty.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.
Click to expand...




Nothing humorous?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing humorous?
Click to expand...

sure; plenty of Comedy Central and SNL skits, in between.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch tv?
> 
> 
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing humorous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure; plenty of Comedy Central and SNL skits, in between.
Click to expand...



You ever think of starting a thread about some of them in the TV sub forum?


----------



## Andylusion

TNHarley said:


> The republican party has nothing to offer anyone. Except not being Democrats.
> Fuck the duopoly.



I disagree with the concept.

The concept that politics is about you getting something from government?   Look around the world.  Every screwed up, ruined country in the world, has that mentality.

If you see a ruined country somewhere, you are looking at a country where the public votes for whoever will 'give them' stuff.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too incompetent?
Click to expand...


English is not your first language?


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watch a lot of YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing humorous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure; plenty of Comedy Central and SNL skits, in between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ever think of starting a thread about some of them in the TV sub forum?
Click to expand...

i only post skits to help with political concepts, usually.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part. there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too incompetent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is not your first language?
Click to expand...

i am not the one making Any excuses.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
Click to expand...

Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you post makes any sense at all.  Is English a second language for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dear.  you really are just, too dumb.
Click to expand...


Let me guess...you're gainsaying my subjective contention again?  Speaking of "dumb"...


----------



## IM2

So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.



Hi, IM2. Qwik question...

 

IM2, what's your opinion of this extremely disturbing **NSFW, ADULT LANGUAGE** broadcast featuring a troubled PRO  BLACK community member passionately sharing HATE w/ our world.

*"The real reason Kanye is a cooooon... Mechee X"*


IM2, what did Kanye do causing this apparent HATEFUL woman to lose her mind?

Peace.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, what kind of stuff do you watch?
> 
> 
> 
> usually stuff about the things we are discussing.  along with anything i may think of or may happen to be recommended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing humorous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure; plenty of Comedy Central and SNL skits, in between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ever think of starting a thread about some of them in the TV sub forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only post skits to help with political concepts, usually.
Click to expand...



Yeah, and you suck at that. Likely insanely badly.

I am offering you constructive criticism to try something else.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
Click to expand...


The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.

These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.


And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit

Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes

Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts

Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.  

You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.  

How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.



Since you guys are all about "perception" rather than results, IM2...that sounds about perfect for the modern day Democratic Party!  Identity politics at it's "best"!


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
Click to expand...


Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!

The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> How do Republicans benefit you? And not just you. Maybe they do benefit you. How do they benefit the middle class in your state? This aught to be good.



*U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low*
September 6, 2019
U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low | The White House


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
Click to expand...

Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.

So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.  

We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.

You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.

Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you? And not just you. Maybe they do benefit you. How do they benefit the middle class in your state? This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low*
> September 6, 2019
> U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low | The White House
Click to expand...



Trump and you guys didn't believe those numbers until Trump got into office.  What changed?

So piss off.  We were showing you those kinds of numbers when Obama was president and you didn't believe the numbers.  Fuck off.

Still 80% of Americans are living paycheck to paycheck.  Even white collar professionals who work for very profitable companies are still struggling to save anything.  Too much of the profits are going to the top.  Fix that.

And if things are so good, why this?

*Trump ‘not happy with Fox’ after poll shows him trailing in matchups with top four Democrats*

*President Donald Trump lashed out at Fox News after a poll by the network showed him losing to each of the top four Democrats if the election were held today.

“Fox has changed, and my worst polls have always been from Fox,” Trump told reporters Sunday as he left New Jersey to return to Washington, D.C. "There’s something going on at Fox. I’ll tell you right now. And I’m not happy with it."


*


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
Click to expand...


So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?  

As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!


----------



## Oldstyle

As for what made America great?  Claiming that liberal policies made the US great is a bit of a stretch to be quite frank.  We came out of WWII as the only major power that hadn't been decimated by the conflict.  We literally became the "factory" to rebuild much of the rest of the world!  The resulting boom in our economy wasn't because we had unions...unions became stronger because we had so much demand for goods and services at that time.

We will ever see that kind of economic dominance again?  It's rather doubtful actually.  We now compete globally with many other nations.  Imposing your progressive agenda won't help with that competition.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
Click to expand...


I hate that question.  Obama didn't have the power and you know it.

And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked.  So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created. 

For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that?  So interesting that Trump gets away with it.  Huh?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> As for what made America great?  Claiming that liberal policies made the US great is a bit of a stretch to be quite frank.  We came out of WWII as the only major power that hadn't been decimated by the conflict.  We literally became the "factory" to rebuild much of the rest of the world!  The resulting boom in our economy wasn't because we had unions...unions became stronger because we had so much demand for goods and services at that time.
> 
> We will ever see that kind of economic dominance again?  It's rather doubtful actually.  We now compete globally with many other nations.  Imposing your progressive agenda won't help with that competition.


Doesn't matter.  It was our liberal policies that created the middle class.

Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
Click to expand...


Ha Ha! The exact opposite.  All my presidents (3) have been liberals who think Trump is a disaster.  And he is for manufacturing.  We buy from China and his trade war is killing us.  Machine sales are down in the USA.  

And no, my raise was because of the sales I made in 2014, 2015 and 2016.  Of course they were thinking that things would be good in 2017 too and things were really good for a little bit until Trump started his trade war.  Now the economy has slowed.  They say a recession is coming.  And we know for a fact machine tool sales in the USA are slowing.

Nice spin though.  You trying to give Trump credit for my raise.  LOL.

Oh, and in 2017 I made a couple big sales to the government.  They are/were spending like crazy.  If it weren't for government spending being WAY UP, Trump doesn't even have that great of an economy.  

The U.S. government’s deficit widened to $120 billion in July, fueled by increases in spending on health care and the military, according to data released on Monday by the Treasury Department.

The Treasury Department said federal spending in July was $371 billion, up 23% from the same month in 2018, while receipts were $251 billion, up 12% compared with July 2018.

The fiscal-year-to-date deficit was $867 billion, compared with $684 billion in the comparable year-earlier period.


----------



## Votto

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



What does the GOP have to offer blacks?






Now do they get your vote or not?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
Click to expand...


My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".

Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.  

So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

Votto said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
Click to expand...


Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans. 

It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities. 

Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?



What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?

What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you guys are all about "perception" rather than results, IM2...that sounds about perfect for the modern day Democratic Party!  Identity politics at it's "best"!
Click to expand...

You are talking about the republican party.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?
> 
> What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?
Click to expand...

Obama did not fail.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Repeating for Truth's sake:
*
The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.

We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.

If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.

And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> *Repeating for Truth's sake:
> *
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an American means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life were a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.



Keep repeating yourself. Your race has had special things done for it since 7-4-1776. Your psychosis doesn't allow you to understand that reality. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Terri4Trump

IM2 said:


> Keep repeating yourself.........



Just like the Bible scriptures, my posts must be repeated over and over and never forgotten for they are right and true. The question is, will you ever pull your whining head out of your crying ass long enough to figure it out.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.



Yeah all of them incompetent to be a night shift mgr at Taco Bell... Love that smell of arrogant idiots that think they're the Legion of Heroes lusting for power...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all of them incompetent to be a night shift mgr at Taco Bell... Love that smell of arrogant idiots that think they're the Legion of Heroes lusting for power...
Click to expand...

They are all better than what republicans have to offer.


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep repeating yourself.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Bible scriptures, my posts must be repeated over and over and never forgotten for they are right and true. The question is, will you ever pull your whining head out of your crying ass long enough to figure it out.
Click to expand...

The bible does mention Satan, that's true. So when you get help for your psychosis we can talk.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".
> 
> Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.
> 
> So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.
Click to expand...


I assume you work on commission?  If not then why not?  The more you sell the more you make and the more your company makes.  Gee, what a concept!


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?
> 
> What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not fail.
Click to expand...


How exactly does a President "fail", IM2?  I don't think history will be as kind to Barack Obama as the media was to him while he was in office.  In many ways he was mediocre and in some ways he was abysmal.  My guess is that time will put that in perspective.


----------



## Markle

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".
> 
> Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.
> 
> So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you work on commission?  If not then why not?  The more you sell the more you make and the more your company makes.  Gee, what a concept!
Click to expand...


I worked on commission for over 45 years.  Other than when I owned companies I only worked with "100 percent" offices.  There you pay a monthly fee and keep all the commission except for 6 percent for National advertising.  I loved it and it was very profitable.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I watched the Democratic debates. And it's funny how what republicans call the racist party, had 3 women, 2 blacks, 1 Hispanic and one Asian running for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all of them incompetent to be a night shift mgr at Taco Bell... Love that smell of arrogant idiots that think they're the Legion of Heroes lusting for power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all better than what republicans have to offer.
Click to expand...


Wish there WERE other "repub" choices..Hopefully, there will be viable Independent choices.  But this entire Clown Posse is insane and deluded as to what they ACTUALLY KNOW about America and political policy and the way things work... It's FRIGHTENING SCARY to watch.. And I'm betting that most of America and a LARGE FRACTION of Dems are CRINGING every time these people speak....


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?
> 
> What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?
Click to expand...

What has trump done? Has he shrunk the gap between rich and rest of us? He made it even wider.

Has trump won the tariff war with China? Then what has he done?

Bottom line is middle class America is still living worse off than they were in 1970. Maga? Not yet


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".
> 
> Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.
> 
> So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you work on commission?  If not then why not?  The more you sell the more you make and the more your company makes.  Gee, what a concept!
Click to expand...


To pay me what I’m worth my boss had to give it in the form of commission. He couldn’t justify $90k salary even though I’m worth it. He had to make it $65k plus 1.5%.

They want to pay me on everything but lower my salary to $40k but they say I’ll make minimum what I make now and most likely $140,000.

I will take that offer if they make it.

OR, I figured out how I could keep my salary and make the exact same so that is what I will propose. Fuck taking a salary cut. Just figure it out in the commission percentages and don’t ask me to take a salary cut. That’s bullshit.

I’m not bragging, I’ve been this companies savior. Trumps tariffs are fucking with machine sales but I’m killing it in aftermarket.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?
> 
> What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly does a President "fail", IM2?  I don't think history will be as kind to Barack Obama as the media was to him while he was in office.  In many ways he was mediocre and in some ways he was abysmal.  My guess is that time will put that in perspective.
Click to expand...

That’s complete right wing spin. Imagine if trump did as well getting us out of a recession. Only he didn’t give everyone a tax break we didn’t need and can’t afford. 

Trump was handed a great economy. Of course you republicans wanted more tax cuts, deregulation’s and to appoint rwnjs to the Supreme Court.

Obama was great. So will the democrat who bears trump. Trump worries about the polls. Funny huh?


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".
> 
> Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.
> 
> So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you work on commission?  If not then why not?  The more you sell the more you make and the more your company makes.  Gee, what a concept!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked on commission for over 45 years.  Other than when I owned companies I only worked with "100 percent" offices.  There you pay a monthly fee and keep all the commission except for 6 percent for National advertising.  I loved it and it was very profitable.
Click to expand...


Did you cut hair?

Well I prefer a company that pays you $60,000 the first year while you are building up your business. 

If they aren’t willing to pay then they tend to hire a lot of salespeople and make it so they know only 10% are going to make it so they get the other 90% to market their product for free. If I owned a company I may resort to such tactics too but I prefer not to work for companies like that.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that question. Obama didn't have the power and you know it.
> 
> And if you were being intellectually honest, there is nothing he would have tried that you would have liked. So don't try to blama Obama when the fact is you and your party would have fought him tooth an nail if he tried to do anything to stop or fix the mess you created.
> 
> For example, I wish Obama would have tarriff'ed company who weren't manufacturing here but could you imagine what Republicans would have done if he tried that? So interesting that Trump gets away with it. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama not have the power to do?
> 
> What did President Obama do to stop currency manipulation by China and top them from stealing our intellectual property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama did not fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly does a President "fail", IM2?  I don't think history will be as kind to Barack Obama as the media was to him while he was in office.  In many ways he was mediocre and in some ways he was abysmal.  My guess is that time will put that in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s complete right wing spin. Imagine if trump did as well getting us out of a recession. Only he didn’t give everyone a tax break we didn’t need and can’t afford.
> 
> Trump was handed a great economy. Of course you republicans wanted more tax cuts, deregulation’s and to appoint rwnjs to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Obama was great. So will the democrat who bears trump. Trump worries about the polls. Funny huh?
Click to expand...


Obama was "great" with the economy?  Really?  He oversaw the worst recovery from a recession since The Great Depression, Sealy yet you on the left have pushed the narrative that he was responsible for some miraculous turn around!  What do you base that on?  His stimulus?  That was so poorly implemented they had to use "Jobs Created Or Saved" to hide how few jobs a stimulus that was supposed to create jobs actually created!  His agenda?  He rammed ObamaCare through...something the majority of Americans didn't want and something that was a job killer!  Was he responsible for the Energy boom that drove the recovery?  Not in the slightest!  He was against fracking and big oil in general!  Was it because he streamlined government regulations at a time when American businesses needed relief?  No...he was the "Regulation President" saddling us with a record number of new regulations to make it even more difficult for US firms to compete!

You think any of the Democrats now running for the Presidency is going to do great things with the economy?  Who exactly?  You seriously believe that any of those pie in the sky liberals has a CLUE about creating jobs and growing an economy?  They're poised to go wild with new entitlements and the taxes that will be needed to pay for all of them!  It will be four years of economic catastrophe followed by a GOP landslide to bring some sanity back to the country!


----------



## Terri4Trump

Now here is a real American


----------



## Terri4Trump

The Future of America. Color does not matter.


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Terri4Trump

Black Conservative Movement on Twitter


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Blackrook

If blacks want something from Republicans they could start being a little smarter in the way they vote. Their lock-step 90% support of Democrats mean both parties write them off as a group that cannot be persuaded to vote Republican no matter how much the Democrats abuse them.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but still your way the gap between the rich and poor is growing wider and the middle class is still struggling.  Still doing worse than we were in 1970.
> 
> So if this is the new normal then just admit it.  Most people will never save enough to ever retire.  Most people in the future won't be able to afford college.
> 
> We created a middle class the world had never seen before.  Labor Laws, Unions, New Deal social programs.
> 
> You'll never make America great again.  Not that great.  What you will say is America is great now.  Hardly.  If it's great now for blue collar then it was pretty much great when Obama was president because their lives haven't changed that much for the better.  Maybe a couple bucks an hour tops but that's it.
> 
> Now this is not personal because in 2016 I got a $45K a year raise.  BUT that was not because of Trump.  I got that raise because of the sales I did in the Obama years.  So personally, if I was an ignorant fuck, I would connect my increase in standard of living to Trump and vote for that embarrassment.  Because some how I would feel I'm rich enough to be a greedy ignorant Republican.  But I know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So answer me this, Sealy...did the gap between rich and poor get smaller or bigger under the eight years of the Obama Administration?
> 
> As for your raise?  Raises in the Private Sector are generally given in anticipation of you generating profit in the future...not for what you've done in the past!  I'm rather sure that if you boss had a pessimistic outlook going forward in 2016 that you wouldn't have gotten that money.  So tell me what was going on that was making your boss or bosses so optimistic?  I'm guessing it was the same thing that was making OTHER bosses optimistic as well!  That there was a President in the White House who didn't view the Private Sector as little more than source of taxes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bosses want me to take a lower salary and higher commission and they say that will make me more safe in the future if the economy goes into a recession.  Then if sales go down they won't look at my salary and say "we got to cut this guys salary".
> 
> Fuck that.  I'm going to tell them we can lower my salary if/when my sales drop.  Until then, fuck lowering my salary.  Here is why I'm thinking that.  In 2014 I only made $40K.  In 2015 I made $50K.  In 2016 I made $60K and got my raise at the end of the year so that in 2017 I made $90K.  So do the math.  In those 4 years I really only made $60K a year.  They owe me.  The raise I got in 2016 was a reward for my past sales.  Yea sure they are expecting those sales to continue but you Republicans want it both ways.  You say you'll pay us what we are worth but first we have to show you what we are worth.  Then when we do, you say that raise is in anticipation of future sales?  I get it, but this is just another way you guys talk out of both sides of your mouth.  And you can put spin on anything.
> 
> So the next time I take a job at a company I'm going to tell them they need to pay me for future sales.  What I do today doesn't matter.  Even if I suck, you are not paying me for my results now you are paying me for what I'm going to do in the future.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you work on commission?  If not then why not?  The more you sell the more you make and the more your company makes.  Gee, what a concept!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To pay me what I’m worth my boss had to give it in the form of commission. He couldn’t justify $90k salary even though I’m worth it. He had to make it $65k plus 1.5%.
> 
> They want to pay me on everything but lower my salary to $40k but they say I’ll make minimum what I make now and most likely $140,000.
> 
> I will take that offer if they make it.
> 
> OR, I figured out how I could keep my salary and make the exact same so that is what I will propose. Fuck taking a salary cut. Just figure it out in the commission percentages and don’t ask me to take a salary cut. That’s bullshit.
> 
> I’m not bragging, I’ve been this companies savior. Trumps tariffs are fucking with machine sales but I’m killing it in aftermarket.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> What has trump done? Has he shrunk the gap between rich and rest of us? He made it even wider.
> 
> Has trump won the tariff war with China? Then what has he done?
> 
> Bottom line is middle class America is still living worse off than they were in 1970. Maga? Not yet



After over two years, FACTS still elude you don't they?

*Jobs report shows strong economy, growing wages, low unemployment rate*
By Dave Boyer - The Washington Times - Sunday, September 8, 2019

Democrats rooting for a recession to torpedo President Trump’s bid for reelection have had their hopes dashed yet again.

The latest jobs report from the government on Friday showed a continued strong economy, with employers adding 130,000 jobs in August and wages growing at an annual rate of 3.2%. The overall unemployment rate held steady at a historically low 3.7%.

The jobless rate for black workers last month fell to its lowest rate since the government began keeping track in 1972 — 5.5%. The rate for black women was even lower, a record 4.4%.

The unemployment level among Hispanic workers also fell in August to 4.2%, equaling a record low set earlier this year.

In terms of equality, the U.S. economy has never been better. The gap between white unemployment, 3.4%, and black unemployment is now the smallest in history.

The total number of Americans considered employed rose to a record 157.9 million.

Jobs report shows strong economy, growing wages, low unemployment rate


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Did you cut hair?
> 
> Well I prefer a company that pays you $60,000 the first year while you are building up your business.
> 
> If they aren’t willing to pay then they tend to hire a lot of salespeople and make it so they know only 10% are going to make it so they get the other 90% to market their product for free. If I owned a company I may resort to such tactics too but I prefer not to work for companies like that.



I'm a Realtor.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*

What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?



Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.

This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.
> 
> This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?
Click to expand...

You limit your venom towards ones you do not like. You do not even consider that there are a plethora of people on the ones you do who fall into the same categories. Elitists and the intellectuals are self entitled. It does not even matter if their superiority is earned. For it is a given. It falls in many ways though. They rule the fiefdoms or direct them. They play with them like games for fun and their amusement. To be that is a whole new level for most people. Women have something more then men if they use it while constraining themselves.  Compassion or empathy that is part of the human experience. Most of what you see today on what you say Repubs have to offer women seems like a bribe by Progs. Extreme feminism is in its near third generation now. Everyone uses the same outhouse and women have the key to it. They just don't understand why it smells of shit even after they use it. So what else are we to give them? The kitchen sink! They got that too. IM 2.... women are over 60% of college students. Dentists, doctors and lawyers among them. Don't worry, the males are picking up the weapons as they regress with the women who have not made it into shang ri la also. We are seeing the Butterfly Affect into idiocracy.


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Straight from your favorite CNN:*

This must-have pained CNN greatly!  But, as is characteristic of CNN and MSNBC,

*Trump has gained among black voters since the 2016 election*
Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
Updated 9:32 AM ET, Sat August 18, 2018
[...]
What's the point: There is another poll out in which more than 30% of black voters supposedly approve of Trump's job performance. Trump's biggest fans have trumpeted this poll as a sign that he is breaking through with African-Americans. *The problem is the poll is almost certainly incorrect.  [Typical of CNN, impossible for them to simply publish the news.]*

Trump has gained support among black voters since 2016 - CNNPolitics

###

*Why Trump’s Approval Ratings
Are Up Among Minorities*
American Spectator, by David Catron
Original Article
Posted By: Garnet, 8/19/2019 5:40:59 AM

A mounting number of voter polls show that, despite shrill denunciations of the President by the Democrats for his alleged racism, Trump is enjoying a dramatic increase in his approval ratings among minorities. This isn’t, as some liberal news outlets and pundits have suggested, wishful thinking based on outlier polls. The trend began showing up in surveys early this year and appears to be gaining momentum. Some polls now show his approval numbers at 25 percent among African-American voters and 50 percent among Hispanic voters. If those figures hold for the next 15 months, they will render Trump unbeatable in November of 2020.

Lucianne.com News Forum - Why Trump’s Approval Ratings</br/> Are Up Among Minorities

###

*POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks*
Published on : Published by : Jacob Palmieri

POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks


----------



## rjs330

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.
> 
> This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?
Click to expand...


Why do you hate women? Why are you dissing women?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans.
> 
> It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities.
> 
> Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.
Click to expand...


Actually; black voters began to exit the Republican party in the 1930's, over 30 years prior to the Civil Rights  act.

If you read up on the policies of Republican Herbert Hoover and the timing of Franklin Rossevelts "new deal", those events had just as much if not more impact on the black vote becoming more inclined to be democratic.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=8734&context=annals-of-iowa&ved=2ahUKEwjitdnt6NfkAhVPXKwKHY_SDqIQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3HteL3NwpWUWoFM0hwJiCo


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans.
> 
> It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities.
> 
> Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually; black voters began to exit the Republican party in the 1930's, over 30 years prior to the Civil Rights  act.
> 
> If you read up on the policies of Republican Herbert Hoover and the timing of Franklin Rossevelts "new deal", those events had just as much if not more impact on the black vote becoming more inclined to be democratic.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=8734&context=annals-of-iowa&ved=2ahUKEwjitdnt6NfkAhVPXKwKHY_SDqIQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3HteL3NwpWUWoFM0hwJiCo
Click to expand...

Even before that. Google Mississippi flood in the 20s


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans.
> 
> It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities.
> 
> Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually; black voters began to exit the Republican party in the 1930's, over 30 years prior to the Civil Rights  act.
> 
> If you read up on the policies of Republican Herbert Hoover and the timing of Franklin Rossevelts "new deal", those events had just as much if not more impact on the black vote becoming more inclined to be democratic.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=8734&context=annals-of-iowa&ved=2ahUKEwjitdnt6NfkAhVPXKwKHY_SDqIQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3HteL3NwpWUWoFM0hwJiCo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before that. Google Mississippi flood in the 20s
Click to expand...


Of course I  know the whole story, but thanks.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans.
> 
> It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities.
> 
> Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually; black voters began to exit the Republican party in the 1930's, over 30 years prior to the Civil Rights  act.
> 
> If you read up on the policies of Republican Herbert Hoover and the timing of Franklin Rossevelts "new deal", those events had just as much if not more impact on the black vote becoming more inclined to be democratic.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=8734&context=annals-of-iowa&ved=2ahUKEwjitdnt6NfkAhVPXKwKHY_SDqIQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3HteL3NwpWUWoFM0hwJiCo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before that. Google Mississippi flood in the 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I  know the whole story, but thanks.
Click to expand...

Then why did you say blacks started leaving the GOP in the 30's?  It was the 20's.  

Several reports on the terrible situation in the refugee camps, including one by the Colored Advisory Commission headed by Robert Russa Moton, were kept out of the media at Hoover's request, with the pledge of further reforms for Blacks after the presidential election in 1928. His failure to deliver followed other disappointments by the Republican Party; Moton and other influential African Americans began to encourage Black Americans to align instead with the national Democrats.

The refugee camps also dealt with extreme racial inequality as supplies and means of evacuation after flooding were given strictly to white citizens, with Blacks only receiving leftovers. African Americans also did not receive supplies without providing the name of their white employer or voucher from a white person. In order to fully exploit black labor, Blacks were frequently forced to work against their will, and were not permitted to leave the camps.


----------



## lennypartiv

Terri4Trump said:


> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?



                                                                                                                                                                                       We probably need to spell it out for the Jews, Asians, Latinos, and Indians cause they waste their votes on Democrats just like black people.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.
> 
> This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?
Click to expand...



Ah, traditional women also intimidate you? The list continues to grow.


----------



## IM2

rjs330 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.
> 
> This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate women? Why are you dissing women?
Click to expand...


I have no problem with women. I do have problems with racists of any sex or gender.


----------



## IM2

Terri4Trump said:


> *Straight from your favorite CNN:*
> 
> This must-have pained CNN greatly!  But, as is characteristic of CNN and MSNBC,
> 
> *Trump has gained among black voters since the 2016 election*
> Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
> Updated 9:32 AM ET, Sat August 18, 2018
> [...]
> What's the point: There is another poll out in which more than 30% of black voters supposedly approve of Trump's job performance. Trump's biggest fans have trumpeted this poll as a sign that he is breaking through with African-Americans. *The problem is the poll is almost certainly incorrect.  [Typical of CNN, impossible for them to simply publish the news.]*
> 
> Trump has gained support among black voters since 2016 - CNNPolitics
> 
> ###
> 
> *Why Trump’s Approval Ratings
> Are Up Among Minorities*
> American Spectator, by David Catron
> Original Article
> Posted By: Garnet, 8/19/2019 5:40:59 AM
> 
> A mounting number of voter polls show that, despite shrill denunciations of the President by the Democrats for his alleged racism, Trump is enjoying a dramatic increase in his approval ratings among minorities. This isn’t, as some liberal news outlets and pundits have suggested, wishful thinking based on outlier polls. The trend began showing up in surveys early this year and appears to be gaining momentum. Some polls now show his approval numbers at 25 percent among African-American voters and 50 percent among Hispanic voters. If those figures hold for the next 15 months, they will render Trump unbeatable in November of 2020.
> 
> Lucianne.com News Forum - Why Trump’s Approval Ratings</br/> Are Up Among Minorities
> 
> ###
> 
> *POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks*
> Published on : Published by : Jacob Palmieri
> 
> POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks


I'm black. I know what black support is for Trump.

And it's not 28 percent. And still, if it had been, it means 72 percent don't approve of Trump. I think we can safely say that even with your numbers, blacks cannot stand Donald Trump.

I don't watch CNN.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you know what I do not see in this forum" A thread titled*
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Asians?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Latinos?
> What exactly do republicans have to offer Indians?
> I wonder why? Is it because they work hard and bust their asses, instead of being like lazy ass IM2 who cries and snivels and blames everything on Whitey? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians, Latinos and Native Americans are asking the same question.
> 
> This post is the type of ignorant tripe that comes from women who married into upward mobility. Women that actually work are asking, What exactly do republicans have to offer Women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You limit your venom towards ones you do not like. You do not even consider that there are a plethora of people on the ones you do who fall into the same categories. Elitists and the intellectuals are self entitled. It does not even matter if their superiority is earned. For it is a given. It falls in many ways though. They rule the fiefdoms or direct them. They play with them like games for fun and their amusement. To be that is a whole new level for most people. Women have something more then men if they use it while constraining themselves.  Compassion or empathy that is part of the human experience. Most of what you see today on what you say Repubs have to offer women seems like a bribe by Progs. Extreme feminism is in its near third generation now. Everyone uses the same outhouse and women have the key to it. They just don't understand why it smells of shit even after they use it. So what else are we to give them? The kitchen sink! They got that too. IM 2.... women are over 60% of college students. Dentists, doctors and lawyers among them. Don't worry, the males are picking up the weapons as they regress with the women who have not made it into shang ri la also. We are seeing the Butterfly Affect into idiocracy.
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, bullshit.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Cry, cry... ...wahh, wahh,  "_What'choo gonna' gimme'_"
Cry, cry... ...wahh, wahh,  "_What'choo gonna' gimme'_"

IM2's life story


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Straight from your favorite CNN:*
> 
> This must-have pained CNN greatly!  But, as is characteristic of CNN and MSNBC,
> 
> *Trump has gained among black voters since the 2016 election*
> Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
> Updated 9:32 AM ET, Sat August 18, 2018
> [...]
> What's the point: There is another poll out in which more than 30% of black voters supposedly approve of Trump's job performance. Trump's biggest fans have trumpeted this poll as a sign that he is breaking through with African-Americans. *The problem is the poll is almost certainly incorrect.  [Typical of CNN, impossible for them to simply publish the news.]*
> 
> Trump has gained support among black voters since 2016 - CNNPolitics
> 
> ###
> 
> *Why Trump’s Approval Ratings
> Are Up Among Minorities*
> American Spectator, by David Catron
> Original Article
> Posted By: Garnet, 8/19/2019 5:40:59 AM
> 
> A mounting number of voter polls show that, despite shrill denunciations of the President by the Democrats for his alleged racism, Trump is enjoying a dramatic increase in his approval ratings among minorities. This isn’t, as some liberal news outlets and pundits have suggested, wishful thinking based on outlier polls. The trend began showing up in surveys early this year and appears to be gaining momentum. Some polls now show his approval numbers at 25 percent among African-American voters and 50 percent among Hispanic voters. If those figures hold for the next 15 months, they will render Trump unbeatable in November of 2020.
> 
> Lucianne.com News Forum - Why Trump’s Approval Ratings</br/> Are Up Among Minorities
> 
> ###
> 
> *POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks*
> Published on : Published by : Jacob Palmieri
> 
> POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black. I know what black support is for Trump.
> 
> And it's not 28 percent. And still, if it had been, it means 72 percent don't approve of Trump. I think we can safely say that even with your numbers, blacks cannot stand Donald Trump.
> 
> I don't watch CNN.
Click to expand...



IM2 the political Chump and race traitor


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does the GOP have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do they get your vote or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks vote Democratic because of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As soon as LBJ signed it, he said now the Democrats have lost the South for a generation. And he was right. But the trade-off was that Democrats gained the loyalty of 80-90% of the black population. Before that there were quite a few black Republicans.
> 
> It is harder to generalize about Latinos. You have Cubans in Florida who are heavily Republican. You have conservative Latinos in many places who are also Republican. But the majority of Latinos probably vote Democratic because they are considered more friendly to unions and the working class. Also because they are more liberal on immigration. Whereas Republicans are seen as favoring the interests of the wealthy, and more inclined to discriminate against minorities.
> 
> Social issues such as those you mention are important also, but most people vote their pocketbooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually; black voters began to exit the Republican party in the 1930's, over 30 years prior to the Civil Rights  act.
> 
> If you read up on the policies of Republican Herbert Hoover and the timing of Franklin Rossevelts "new deal", those events had just as much if not more impact on the black vote becoming more inclined to be democratic.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://ir.uiowa.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=8734&context=annals-of-iowa&ved=2ahUKEwjitdnt6NfkAhVPXKwKHY_SDqIQFjAKegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3HteL3NwpWUWoFM0hwJiCo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before that. Google Mississippi flood in the 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I  know the whole story, but thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why did you say blacks started leaving the GOP in the 30's?  It was the 20's.
> 
> Several reports on the terrible situation in the refugee camps, including one by the Colored Advisory Commission headed by Robert Russa Moton, were kept out of the media at Hoover's request, with the pledge of further reforms for Blacks after the presidential election in 1928. His failure to deliver followed other disappointments by the Republican Party; Moton and other influential African Americans began to encourage Black Americans to align instead with the national Democrats.
> 
> The refugee camps also dealt with extreme racial inequality as supplies and means of evacuation after flooding were given strictly to white citizens, with Blacks only receiving leftovers. African Americans also did not receive supplies without providing the name of their white employer or voucher from a white person. In order to fully exploit black labor, Blacks were frequently forced to work against their will, and were not permitted to leave the camps.
Click to expand...


I understand the history of everything that you stated. What I stated was that I was AWARE of the Missouri flood, and the fallout that ensued over it. 

But If you examine the percentage of black voters who left the GOP, the era during the Hoover years saw far more black voters exit.


----------



## ding

Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Straight from your favorite CNN:*
> 
> This must-have pained CNN greatly!  But, as is characteristic of CNN and MSNBC,
> 
> *Trump has gained among black voters since the 2016 election*
> Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
> Updated 9:32 AM ET, Sat August 18, 2018
> [...]
> What's the point: There is another poll out in which more than 30% of black voters supposedly approve of Trump's job performance. Trump's biggest fans have trumpeted this poll as a sign that he is breaking through with African-Americans. *The problem is the poll is almost certainly incorrect.  [Typical of CNN, impossible for them to simply publish the news.]*
> 
> Trump has gained support among black voters since 2016 - CNNPolitics
> 
> ###
> 
> *Why Trump’s Approval Ratings
> Are Up Among Minorities*
> American Spectator, by David Catron
> Original Article
> Posted By: Garnet, 8/19/2019 5:40:59 AM
> 
> A mounting number of voter polls show that, despite shrill denunciations of the President by the Democrats for his alleged racism, Trump is enjoying a dramatic increase in his approval ratings among minorities. This isn’t, as some liberal news outlets and pundits have suggested, wishful thinking based on outlier polls. The trend began showing up in surveys early this year and appears to be gaining momentum. Some polls now show his approval numbers at 25 percent among African-American voters and 50 percent among Hispanic voters. If those figures hold for the next 15 months, they will render Trump unbeatable in November of 2020.
> 
> Lucianne.com News Forum - Why Trump’s Approval Ratings</br/> Are Up Among Minorities
> 
> ###
> 
> *POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks*
> Published on : Published by : Jacob Palmieri
> 
> POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black. I know what black support is for Trump.
> 
> And it's not 28 percent. And still, if it had been, it means 72 percent don't approve of Trump. I think we can safely say that even with your numbers, blacks cannot stand Donald Trump.
> 
> I don't watch CNN.
Click to expand...



His approval rating among black voters vacillates between the 18 to 21 percent depending on which source reports the numbers. As far as his impact on unemployment, he has ridden a wave that began during the previous administration, and the numbers are not that impressive.....if one takes the time to drill further down and dissect what has actually happened. 


Thd fact is that Trump is seeking credit he doesn't deserve for black job growth. He's also wrong to assert that Democrats haven't done anything to improve the economic situation for African Americans.

It's true that black unemployment did reach a record low during the Trump administration: 5.9 percent in May 2018. It currently stands at 6 percent.

But many economists view the continued economic growth since the middle of 2009, when Democratic President Barack Obama was in office, as the primary explanation for hiring. More important, there are multiple signs that the racial wealth gap is now worsening and the administration appears to have done little, if anything, to specifically address this challenge.
African Americans also had higher income prior to the Trump administration. A black household earned median income of $40,258 in 2017, the latest data available. That's below a 2000 peak of $42,348, according to the Census Bureau.

*The most dramatic drop in black unemployment came under Obama, when it fell from a recession high of 16.8 percent in March 2010 to 7.8 percent in January.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very title of your thread is racist, stupid and childish, all at the same time. We do not offer any particular race anything special. The fact that you look at yourself as black and not just as an Americans means you have mental issues and you will always be crying and sniveling.
> 
> We offer ALL people a great economy and security where you can become whatever you want to be, or you can also fail too if you go that direction.
> 
> If life we a baseball game, we offer the perfect playing field to play on: No weeds, no rocks, broken bases, or anything to hinder your playing. It is up to you to practice and win, or be a loser.
> 
> And YOU, sir, are a LOSER, and a whiner, and a crybaby, blaming your woes and others, and expecting people to do special things for your race. Grow up and make a life for yourself. Either that or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the fact that none of what you said is true, you are a white woman and you guys get all kinds of special consideration. Like the way you married upward mobility and can get half of what your husband created just because you wash his clothes.
> 
> Your party is not color blind and it doesn't offer a level playing field. Your party ignores the uneven field it helped create and doesn't want to do anything to fix it.
> 
> I've done better than you. I have a college degree, built 3 organizations and now I don't really have to work. To accomplish this, I had to endure things that would have made you quit living. I didn't have the option of marrying my way into comfort or living off my partner. I built what I have. You haven't done shit.
> 
> The republican party offers nothing to blacks. And your hot air doesn't change that.
> 
> So shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

You ASSume a lot, especially about whites women. If a marriage arrangement is for someone to stay home it is certainly none of your fucking business. Also, black women “marry up” and don’t work. I have not had the privilege of being unemployed. You pretty much tell all the whites on these forums that you have done better than them. Lol you don’t know how well anyone on here has done unless they tell you. If you were that successful you would not bitch and moan about how blacks are so disadvantaged. If you can do it, why can’t others? Not all whites are successful, what should they blame it on? Regardless of how much education or how many degrees you have, this doesn’t measure your level of success if you don’t feel the need for such.


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln



Since you are not black just be quiet and listen to us. Trump has done nothing for blacks.


----------



## IM2

*Man Trump Called 'My African American' Leaving GOP, Says Party Pursuing 'Pro-White' Agenda*

Gregory Cheadle, the man whom Trump referred to as "my African American" back in 2016, said he is leaving the Republican party due to his frustration with what he called the party's "pro-white agenda." The five-time Congressional candidate joined the Republican party in 2001, but said he'd be continue on as an independent.

The real estate broker from Redding, California, told PBS Newshour that he believes "President Trump is a rich guy who is mired in white privilege to the extreme," but is even more concerned with the Republican party's willingness to defend his actions.

Cheadle said the issue came to a head when Republicans were quick to defend Trump's tweets in July telling four female Representatives who are U.S. citizens to go back where they came from.

"They were sidestepping the people of color issues and saying that, 'No, its not racist,'" he said about members of the Republican party. "And I thought this is a classic case of whites not seeing racism because they want to put blinders on and make it about something else."

Man Trump Called 'My African American' Leaving GOP, Says Party Pursuing 'Pro-White' Agenda

Republicans are anti black. If you are black and republican you're voting against your best interest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are not black just be quiet and listen to us. Trump has done nothing for blacks.
Click to expand...

Neither are you, Spanky


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> Republicans are anti black. If you are black and republican you're voting against your best interest.




You're not black, you're just blue.


----------



## Ringtone

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are not black just be quiet and listen to us. Trump has done nothing for blacks.
Click to expand...



What you are is an endless whine, a sissy, a perpetual child, a race-baiting pimp, a bigot, a racist, probably an anti-Semite, a Jethro, a bit of black ghetto trash, a white liberal house negro, a brainwash, a Marxist thug, a cliche, a slogan, a smile and a shoeshine, a liar, a lackey, an Uncle Sharpton, a steaming pile of grits piled high and stinkin', a panderer, a thief, a sniveling coward. . . .


----------



## Ringtone

IM2 said:


> Since you are not black just be quiet and listen to us. Trump has done nothing for blacks.





CrusaderFrank said:


> Neither are you, Spanky



Now, now, Frank, he might be black, but he ain't a man.


----------



## Terri4Trump

IM2 said:


> I'm black. I know what black support is for Trump.



You're not black and you don't know shit.

Clarence Thomas is black. Ben Carson is black. Two brilliant successful great Americans. I can name thousands more.

YOU are just a house slave, stuck on the plantation crying, doing what your Democrat Masters tell you to do.

*Promises Made. Promises Kept!*


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Since you are not black just be quiet and listen to us. Trump has done nothing for blacks.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
Click to expand...

The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you post makes any sense at all.  Is English a second language for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dear.  you really are just, too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're gainsaying my subjective contention again?  Speaking of "dumb"...
Click to expand...

The right wing is nothing But, Obtuse; yet, I am the one who gets banned more consistently.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
Click to expand...

Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.

Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart and other retailers have lines of people hoping to go to work for them.  How is that a bad thing?  Just because they're billionaires, how is that wrong and how does that justify paying employees more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't.  Unemployment is supposedly at zero and companies can't find help.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment at zero is impossible, we are at full employment and have more than a million jobs available for which we don't have workers.
Click to expand...

There is no unemployment under Capitalism only underpayment.  Why are wages relatively stagnant for the Poor when compared to the Rich?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
Click to expand...

lol.  we know how to read ten year employment charts and the national debt clock.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you? And not just you. Maybe they do benefit you. How do they benefit the middle class in your state? This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low*
> September 6, 2019
> U.S. Unemployment Rate Remains at Near-Historic Low of 3.7 Percent; African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New Series Low | The White House
Click to expand...

Why is that not enough to produce budget surpluses instead deficits?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> As for what made America great?  Claiming that liberal policies made the US great is a bit of a stretch to be quite frank.  We came out of WWII as the only major power that hadn't been decimated by the conflict.  We literally became the "factory" to rebuild much of the rest of the world!  The resulting boom in our economy wasn't because we had unions...unions became stronger because we had so much demand for goods and services at that time.
> 
> We will ever see that kind of economic dominance again?  It's rather doubtful actually.  We now compete globally with many other nations.  Imposing your progressive agenda won't help with that competition.


FDR's brand of Social-ism is what commanded our economy out of the third world through second world policies to make it to the first world.


----------



## danielpalos

Terri4Trump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep repeating yourself.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Bible scriptures, my posts must be repeated over and over and never forgotten for they are right and true. The question is, will you ever pull your whining head out of your crying ass long enough to figure it out.
Click to expand...

dear, you are only "right" because you are on the right wing not because you all are for Any, "gospel Truth".


----------



## danielpalos

Blackrook said:


> If blacks want something from Republicans they could start being a little smarter in the way they vote. Their lock-step 90% support of Democrats mean both parties write them off as a group that cannot be persuaded to vote Republican no matter how much the Democrats abuse them.


It should be about better solutions at lower cost under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut hair?
> 
> Well I prefer a company that pays you $60,000 the first year while you are building up your business.
> 
> If they aren’t willing to pay then they tend to hire a lot of salespeople and make it so they know only 10% are going to make it so they get the other 90% to market their product for free. If I owned a company I may resort to such tactics too but I prefer not to work for companies like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Realtor.
Click to expand...

Why so much empty floor space in malls, during the "best of Tax Cut economics times?"


----------



## danielpalos

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Straight from your favorite CNN:*
> 
> This must-have pained CNN greatly!  But, as is characteristic of CNN and MSNBC,
> 
> *Trump has gained among black voters since the 2016 election*
> Analysis by Harry Enten, CNN
> Updated 9:32 AM ET, Sat August 18, 2018
> [...]
> What's the point: There is another poll out in which more than 30% of black voters supposedly approve of Trump's job performance. Trump's biggest fans have trumpeted this poll as a sign that he is breaking through with African-Americans. *The problem is the poll is almost certainly incorrect.  [Typical of CNN, impossible for them to simply publish the news.]*
> 
> Trump has gained support among black voters since 2016 - CNNPolitics
> 
> ###
> 
> *Why Trump’s Approval Ratings
> Are Up Among Minorities*
> American Spectator, by David Catron
> Original Article
> Posted By: Garnet, 8/19/2019 5:40:59 AM
> 
> A mounting number of voter polls show that, despite shrill denunciations of the President by the Democrats for his alleged racism, Trump is enjoying a dramatic increase in his approval ratings among minorities. This isn’t, as some liberal news outlets and pundits have suggested, wishful thinking based on outlier polls. The trend began showing up in surveys early this year and appears to be gaining momentum. Some polls now show his approval numbers at 25 percent among African-American voters and 50 percent among Hispanic voters. If those figures hold for the next 15 months, they will render Trump unbeatable in November of 2020.
> 
> Lucianne.com News Forum - Why Trump’s Approval Ratings</br/> Are Up Among Minorities
> 
> ###
> 
> *POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks*
> Published on : Published by : Jacob Palmieri
> 
> POLL: Trump approval 49% with Latinos, 28% with Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black. I know what black support is for Trump.
> 
> And it's not 28 percent. And still, if it had been, it means 72 percent don't approve of Trump. I think we can safely say that even with your numbers, blacks cannot stand Donald Trump.
> 
> I don't watch CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 the political Chump and race traitor
Click to expand...

Why is that?  The right wing has nothing but obtuse social fallacy not any valid argument or economic policies.


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.


What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?


----------



## danielpalos

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln


lol.

In what tax cut economics way?


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
Click to expand...

That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Republicans are anti black. If you are black and republican you're voting against your best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not black, you're just blue.
Click to expand...

The right wing needs to reconsider their position on racism.  

It is repugnant to the whole and entire concept of natural rights.  

Only the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

danielpalos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> In what tax cut economics way?
Click to expand...


In lowest black unemployment ever.  I know you'd prefer them on democrat Plantation, but they left -- for good this time


----------



## CrusaderFrank

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...

 
"...poor kids are just as bright as white kids" -- Joe Biden, leading democrat Presidential nominee


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for what made America great?  Claiming that liberal policies made the US great is a bit of a stretch to be quite frank.  We came out of WWII as the only major power that hadn't been decimated by the conflict.  We literally became the "factory" to rebuild much of the rest of the world!  The resulting boom in our economy wasn't because we had unions...unions became stronger because we had so much demand for goods and services at that time.
> 
> We will ever see that kind of economic dominance again?  It's rather doubtful actually.  We now compete globally with many other nations.  Imposing your progressive agenda won't help with that competition.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR's brand of Social-ism is what commanded our economy out of the third world through second world policies to make it to the first world.
Click to expand...


Actually, Daniel...quite a few economists believe that FDR's economic policies...as well intentioned as they were...extended The Great Depression.  Anyone who believes that the US was a third world economy before FDR is so laughably ignorant of American economic history that they don't even warrant a response!  You really need to educate yourself!


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.
Click to expand...

The left is for, "going honest Injeun on the Union regarding our supreme law of the land."


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut hair?
> 
> Well I prefer a company that pays you $60,000 the first year while you are building up your business.
> 
> If they aren’t willing to pay then they tend to hire a lot of salespeople and make it so they know only 10% are going to make it so they get the other 90% to market their product for free. If I owned a company I may resort to such tactics too but I prefer not to work for companies like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Realtor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so much empty floor space in malls, during the "best of Tax Cut economics times?"
Click to expand...


Brick and mortar stores are taking a beating from internet sales, Daniel...it's something that's been taking place for quite some time now and will continue to get worse.  If you weren't as oblivious to what's happening around you...you'd know that!  It has nothing to do with "tax cut economics"!


----------



## danielpalos

CrusaderFrank said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> In what tax cut economics way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In lowest black unemployment ever.  I know you'd prefer them on democrat Plantation, but they left -- for good this time
Click to expand...

lol.  it was going to happen regardless of who is in the Office, now.  Look at Any ten year employment chart.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is for, "going honest Injeun on the Union regarding our supreme law of the land."
Click to expand...

What does that even mean


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is for, "going honest Injeun on the Union regarding our supreme law of the land."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that even mean
Click to expand...

Here is what our Founding Fathers, told us to do:



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken promises seemed to work for Democrats. So Republicans should do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is for, "going honest Injeun on the Union regarding our supreme law of the land."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that even mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what our Founding Fathers, told us to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Agreed. General welfare doesn’t mean the government should do for the people what the people can and should do for themselves. 

It’s not my first rodeo with you, brother.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
Click to expand...


Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.     

Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.

According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.


For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:

*In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay

*By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved

*By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.

*By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.

*By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.

*By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.

The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.  

CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year

So are you a CEO or an idiot?


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What broken promises, "paler shade of white guy"?
> 
> 
> 
> That if you vote Democrat your life will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is for, "going honest Injeun on the Union regarding our supreme law of the land."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that even mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what our Founding Fathers, told us to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. General welfare doesn’t mean the government should do for the people what the people can and should do for themselves.
> 
> It’s not my first rodeo with you, brother.
Click to expand...

how does what you claim, insure domestic Tranquility for our Union?


----------



## Unkotare

The democrats cling to the myth of class warfare the same way they cling to the myth of overpopulation and racial discord, and for the same reason.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> The democrats cling to the myth of class warfare the same way they cling to the myth of overpopulation and racial discord, and for the same reason.


Class warfare is real for the Poor under our form of Capitalism.  The right wing doesn't believe the Poor are worth equality or equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The democrats cling to the myth of class warfare the same way they cling to the myth of overpopulation and racial discord, and for the same reason.



How can you deny it?   

The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.

The American Middle Class Hasn’t Gotten A Raise In 15 Years

Have you gotten a raise in the last 15 years?  Oh yea that's right you're a public school teacher who has a union that fights for your sorry ass.  

OUR NEW AD -- Real Wages Still Below 1970s Wages

No coincidence here buddy.  The middle class stopped getting raises as CEO pay went from 30 times what we make to 271 times what we make.  That means instead of giving us raises, the CEO took all the money.  Him and his VP's.  And shareholders.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The democrats cling to the myth of class warfare the same way they cling to the myth of overpopulation and racial discord, and for the same reason.



The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.

Aren't you in a union that got you a $70,000 a year salary?


----------



## Unkotare

The democrats are going to have to face the harsh reality that their “lie until they believe you “ tactic isn’t working as well anymore.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> The democrats are going to have to face the harsh reality that their “lie until they believe you “ tactic isn’t working as well anymore.


lol.  in vacuum of special pleading in right fantasy, you are always right.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
Click to expand...


Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The democrats are going to have to face the harsh reality that their “lie until they believe you “ tactic isn’t working as well anymore.



You're just lucky you're in a union.  If you weren't you'd only be making $58,000 a year.  

The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.

Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.

If this isn't class warfare on the middle class, what is it?  The CEO's decided that for the next 40 years our pay would stay the same but they would keep giving themselves all the raises.  If you have another explanation I'd love to hear it.

And this isn't the only way the rich have waged war on the overpaid American middle class.  They hire illegals instead of Americans and they send any high paying jobs overseas.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
Click to expand...


Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.

This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.

The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.

Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
Click to expand...


You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
Click to expand...


How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.  

What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.

And what did Trump do?

The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America

*The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
“The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”

*The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*

*So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*

*And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
Click to expand...

Would you like for the government to regulate wages?


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
Click to expand...

I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
Click to expand...

Don’t we already do that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
Click to expand...


What happened to "at a certain point you've made enough money"?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.
> 
> What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *
Click to expand...


You claim this was a GOP problem?  Simple question for you then, Sealy...what did the Democrats do to address that issue back in 2009 when they controlled the White House, the House and the Senate?  Why didn't Barry do ALL of the things you claim he wanted to do but was blocked by the GOP?


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
Click to expand...


So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
Click to expand...


No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.

They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.  

And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t we already do that?
Click to expand...

We wish.  What problems could any good capitalist have under our form of Capitalism, with recourse to a capital income as compensation for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
Click to expand...

Workers unite!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.
> 
> What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim this was a GOP problem?  Simple question for you then, Sealy...what did the Democrats do to address that issue back in 2009 when they controlled the White House, the House and the Senate?  Why didn't Barry do ALL of the things you claim he wanted to do but was blocked by the GOP?
Click to expand...


That's easy.  For the same reason Trump and Republicans didn't ban abortion when they had the power to do so.  

Or this.  Doing that during a Great Recession wasn't possible.  At the time, if you don't remember, GM and Ford employees were actually taking pay cuts in order to help their companies survive the Great Recession that Bush created.  It was hardly a time to talk about paying employees more.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
Click to expand...

We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism. 

It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment. 

We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
Click to expand...


Once again, Sealy...did CEO pay go up or down when you liberals controlled Washington?  Forget all the rhetoric you're spewing...let's talk reality!  Did CEO pay go up or down when Barack Obama was President?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
Click to expand...


I'll agree 100% on that one.  What he is suggesting is ridiculous.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
Click to expand...


Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Sealy...did CEO pay go up or down when you liberals controlled Washington?  Forget all the rhetoric you're spewing...let's talk reality!  Did CEO pay go up or down when Barack Obama was President?
Click to expand...


It went up.  What should we have done about it?  What would you do about it if you were in charge?  The answer is, NOTHING.  You're ok with it.  

So maybe Obama wasn't liberal enough.  Are you going to vote for Bernie or Elizabeth Warren?  They'll try and do something about it.  Guess who will fight them every step?  You and Republicans.  Am I right?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Sealy...did CEO pay go up or down when you liberals controlled Washington?  Forget all the rhetoric you're spewing...let's talk reality!  Did CEO pay go up or down when Barack Obama was President?
Click to expand...


He may have picked a really ineffective time to do it, given America’s accelerating economic boom and near-record employment, and rising wages, but that isn’t stopping U.S. Senator Bernie Sanders from challenging four of the nation’s most prominent CEOs over their compensation policies.

In a series of letters, the Democratic icon from Vermont, and failed presidential candidate in 2016, called out Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos, Walmart CEO Doug McMillon, McDonald’s CEO Steve Easterbrook, and Walt Disney CEO Bob Iger, inviting the four to come to Washington, D.C., on July 16 to participate in a live-streamed “town hall” meeting during which they would be grilled to justify how much they are paid.

“I really hope [the CEOs] have the guts to sit on a panel with their own employees and explain why it’s acceptable that they receive huge compensation packages while their very own workers are struggling to put food on the table,” Sanders said in an interview with CNN. “I hope they have the courage to do so. The invitation is sincere.” There was no early word on whether any of the chiefs would accept.

CEO-to-employee pay ratios have been a major plank in the Sanders platform for a long time, and he made income inequality his biggest issue to rally young workers (and voters) when he ran against Hillary Clinton for the Democratic presidential nomination in 2016.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.
> 
> What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim this was a GOP problem?  Simple question for you then, Sealy...what did the Democrats do to address that issue back in 2009 when they controlled the White House, the House and the Senate?  Why didn't Barry do ALL of the things you claim he wanted to do but was blocked by the GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy.  For the same reason Trump and Republicans didn't ban abortion when they had the power to do so.
> 
> Or this.  Doing that during a Great Recession wasn't possible.  At the time, if you don't remember, GM and Ford employees were actually taking pay cuts in order to help their companies survive the Great Recession that Bush created.  It was hardly a time to talk about paying employees more.
Click to expand...


Wow...was that ever a pathetic attempt at deflection!  Trump and the GOP didn't ban abortion because the majority of Republicans don't wish to ban abortion!  Of course you on the left attempted to scare the shit out of everyone by claiming that we wanted to...just as you claim we want to do away with Social Security every time we ask that it be fixed!

Why was it possible to pass ObamaCare during The Great Recession but it wasn't possible to address CEO pay?


----------



## ding

If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Sealy...did CEO pay go up or down when you liberals controlled Washington?  Forget all the rhetoric you're spewing...let's talk reality!  Did CEO pay go up or down when Barack Obama was President?
Click to expand...


I found something.  

The Obama administration adopted a new rule in 2015 requiring companies to report how the annual total compensation of the CEO compares with the median of the annual total compensation of their employees, the idea being to provide more insight into income inequality.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?



If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
Click to expand...

Do some math would ya?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.
> 
> What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim this was a GOP problem?  Simple question for you then, Sealy...what did the Democrats do to address that issue back in 2009 when they controlled the White House, the House and the Senate?  Why didn't Barry do ALL of the things you claim he wanted to do but was blocked by the GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy.  For the same reason Trump and Republicans didn't ban abortion when they had the power to do so.
> 
> Or this.  Doing that during a Great Recession wasn't possible.  At the time, if you don't remember, GM and Ford employees were actually taking pay cuts in order to help their companies survive the Great Recession that Bush created.  It was hardly a time to talk about paying employees more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...was that ever a pathetic attempt at deflection!  Trump and the GOP didn't ban abortion because the majority of Republicans don't wish to ban abortion!  Of course you on the left attempted to scare the shit out of everyone by claiming that we wanted to...just as you claim we want to do away with Social Security every time we ask that it be fixed!
> 
> Why was it possible to pass ObamaCare during The Great Recession but it wasn't possible to address CEO pay?
Click to expand...


But you guys do want to ban abortion and do away with social security.  I defy you to find one Republicans here on USMB that likes social programs like social security.  I mean besides yourself.  

The majority of Republicans say abortion is murder.  You're now telling me the majority of Republicans don't want to ban murdering children?  I didn't know.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some math would ya?
Click to expand...


Well seeing as how most of the time I find you talking about an imaginary friend you believe in, I don't take anything you say too seriously.  This is why I say religion makes people stupid.  You're proof of that.


----------



## ding

Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.

Wow, that really made a difference.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'd like to see unions make a comeback.  Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America.  It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building.  Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike.  But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits.  Something like that.  I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me.  Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism.  I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times.  This is not right.  Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately?  I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure.  I'd have no problem with it.  Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail.  We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay.  Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Sealy...did CEO pay go up or down when you liberals controlled Washington?  Forget all the rhetoric you're spewing...let's talk reality!  Did CEO pay go up or down when Barack Obama was President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It went up.  What should we have done about it?  What would you do about it if you were in charge?  The answer is, NOTHING.  You're ok with it.
> 
> So maybe Obama wasn't liberal enough.  Are you going to vote for Bernie or Elizabeth Warren?  They'll try and do something about it.  Guess who will fight them every step?  You and Republicans.  Am I right?
Click to expand...


I'm not OK with it actually.  Do you really want to fix this situation?  Or keep on using it as an issue against the GOP?  It has zero to do with political parties.  Both the Democrats and the Republicans are being paid off by the very people you think should be reined in.  You think it's a coincidence that politicians are given huge amounts of money to give short speeches to business groups once they leave office?  Are you really that naïve?

If I were looking to REALLY address the issue I'd attack it at it's source!  You've got the boards of corporations approving the CEO pay for those corporations...boards that are almost universally made up of OTHER CEOs of other corporations!  I sit on your board and vote to give you a huge raise...you sit on my board and return the favor!  There is something inherently wrong with that.  Corporations that are owned by the public shouldn't have boards that have the power to award their pals massive pay packages.  It should be something that is voted on by the stockholders of the corporation themselves.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some math would ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well seeing as how most of the time I find you talking about an imaginary friend you believe in, I don't take anything you say too seriously.  This is why I say religion makes people stupid.  You're proof of that.
Click to expand...

Whereas good old math proved you are.


----------



## ding

Sealybobo, doesn’t care about the poor. He only cares that the rich are less rich.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
Click to expand...

I seem to recall you telling me your brother was a big shot VP. 

Do you tell him he makes to much money?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think Barack Obama "advocated" for the Middle Class?  In what way?
> You think his economic policies were designed to help the average Middle Class person working in the Private Sector?  How so?
> The truth is that the Middle Class took a beating during Barry's two terms!  The rich got richer.  The poor got more handouts.  The Middle Class got abused.  It's why Trump won in States like Michigan but you're too myopic to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the rich get richer under Barry?  What did he do to cause it?  And what would you have done to stop it?  You mean the bank bailout?  Bush, McCain, Romney and Trump would have done the same thing because the bankers own our country.
> 
> What did Obama want to do?  Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing.  That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do?  He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.  *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim this was a GOP problem?  Simple question for you then, Sealy...what did the Democrats do to address that issue back in 2009 when they controlled the White House, the House and the Senate?  Why didn't Barry do ALL of the things you claim he wanted to do but was blocked by the GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's easy.  For the same reason Trump and Republicans didn't ban abortion when they had the power to do so.
> 
> Or this.  Doing that during a Great Recession wasn't possible.  At the time, if you don't remember, GM and Ford employees were actually taking pay cuts in order to help their companies survive the Great Recession that Bush created.  It was hardly a time to talk about paying employees more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...was that ever a pathetic attempt at deflection!  Trump and the GOP didn't ban abortion because the majority of Republicans don't wish to ban abortion!  Of course you on the left attempted to scare the shit out of everyone by claiming that we wanted to...just as you claim we want to do away with Social Security every time we ask that it be fixed!
> 
> Why was it possible to pass ObamaCare during The Great Recession but it wasn't possible to address CEO pay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you guys do want to ban abortion and do away with social security.  I defy you to find one Republicans here on USMB that likes social programs like social security.  I mean besides yourself.
> 
> The majority of Republicans say abortion is murder.  You're now telling me the majority of Republicans don't want to ban murdering children?  I didn't know.
Click to expand...


Why would I have a problem with Social Security?  Do I think it needs to be fixed before it becomes insolvent?  Of course...only an idiot wouldn't see that there is an issue there!  So why do you accuse anyone on the right who calls for that of wanting to "do away" with Social Security?

As for abortion?  What I'm "telling you" is that there are a lot of Republicans that don't want to ban abortions...which is why they haven't been banned when the GOP runs things!  It's pretty obvious to me that you've bought into the myth of what a Republican IS, Sealy!


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree 100% on that one.  What he is suggesting is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

so what.  i have a valid argument and you only have an appeal to ignorance.  i don't believe You one hundred percent.  Y'all are simply ridiculous.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
Click to expand...

Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
Click to expand...


Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?


----------



## Oldstyle

You're obviously suffering from some sort of "condition"...I'm simply trying to determine if it was self inflicted or not your fault!


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree 100% on that one.  What he is suggesting is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.  i have a valid argument and you only have an appeal to ignorance.  i don't believe You one hundred percent.  Y'all are simply ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Gosh, Sealy!  Would you stop appealing to ignorance!  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some math would ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well seeing as how most of the time I find you talking about an imaginary friend you believe in, I don't take anything you say too seriously.  This is why I say religion makes people stupid.  You're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereas good old math proved you are.
Click to expand...

Oldstyle makes sense, you don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
Click to expand...


He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.  

He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


No they don't.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree 100% on that one.  What he is suggesting is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.  i have a valid argument and you only have an appeal to ignorance.  i don't believe You one hundred percent.  Y'all are simply ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Yea but none of us know what your argument is.  If you repeat that montra of yours one more time I'm going to come through your computer and smack you in the jaw.

What appeal to ignorance?  We are all telling you what will happen if you give all those kids who live in their parents basement a check every month for doing nothing.  They will stay in their basements until their parents die.  Then what?  

Your way sounds dumb as fuck.  I get it. In a perfect world we give every human the minimum a person needs to survive and then if they want more they can go work for it.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, employment is at the will of either part.  there is no appeal to ignorance of the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you post makes any sense at all.  Is English a second language for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dear.  you really are just, too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're gainsaying my subjective contention again?  Speaking of "dumb"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing is nothing But, Obtuse; yet, I am the one who gets banned more consistently.
Click to expand...


You might want to look in the mirrora little closer. If you.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> There is no unemployment under Capitalism only underpayment. Why are wages relatively stagnant for the Poor when compared to the Rich?



Our Liar in Residence and our favorite Troll continues to lie.  What do you hope to accomplish?  Why do you hate the great things happening in America?

*Workers at the lower end of the pay scale finally are getting the most benefit from rising wages*
PUBLISHED WED, MAR 13 2019  12:06 PM EDT UPDATED MON, MAR 18 2019  5:49 PM EDT
Jeff Cox@JEFFCOXCNBCCOM

*KEY POINTS*

*Average hourly earnings rose 3.4 percent in February, the best increase since April 2009.*
*For the first time during the recovery, lower-end earners are getting more of the benefit, according to a Goldman Sachs report.*
*The trend could mean that the economy has more strength to it than some economists think.*
Workers at the lower end of the pay scale finally are getting the most benefit from rising wages

###

Posted July 18, 2018 at 1:06 pm by Elise Gould and Heidi Shierholz
*Average wage growth continues to flatline in 2018, while low-wage workers and those with relatively lower levels of educational attainment see stronger gains*
Average wage growth continues to flatline in 2018, while low-wage workers and those with relatively lower levels of educational attainment see stronger gains

###


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
Click to expand...

What they believe is that life isn't fair and so it's ok if they make things even harder for the poor to make it out of poverty.  If it means giving themselves a tax break, to them that's fair.  Why should they pay taxes to help poor people afford college.  Fuck that.  Every man for himself.  And if life isn't fair, tough.  That's life.  Don't try to fix it.  That would be...socialism!  

Because the right wing defunds programs that help the poor.  They don't want to do anything about college today being unaffordable.  That makes it harder for a poor person or even middle class person to make it out of poverty.  Not a problem for rich people but not cool for poor and middle class Americans.

This is not going to make America great again.  It's going to make it so poor people stay poor and the rich will have that unfair advantage we always said they have.  Now it's even worse.  

I can't believe that Republicans argue that too many people are going to college and should instead go get a trade/blue collar job.  It just seems like this is the dumbing down of America.  Can't afford college? Good!  Republicans don't want smart citizens anyways.  They want dumb sheep who vote ignorantly.  That's why Trump won them over with reality tv.  And Trump thought he could do a better job teaching people at Trump University.  We all know how that worked out.  

God Americans are dumb.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Why so much empty floor space in malls, during the "best of Tax Cut economics times?"



I had no idea that the Internet had not arrived in your household.  So sad.

Oh...right...you're using the internet right here so you're either choosing to be obtuse or you're ignorant.  Which one is it?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
Click to expand...


Daniel seems to hear sound bites that he thinks are well thought out and then attempts to repeat them...but he loses half of what was said in the process and isn't intelligent enough to realize that what he's posting makes no sense at all!


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no unemployment under Capitalism only underpayment. Why are wages relatively stagnant for the Poor when compared to the Rich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Liar in Residence and our favorite Troll continues to lie.  What do you hope to accomplish?  Why do you hate the great things happening in America?
> 
> *Workers at the lower end of the pay scale finally are getting the most benefit from rising wages*
> PUBLISHED WED, MAR 13 2019  12:06 PM EDT UPDATED MON, MAR 18 2019  5:49 PM EDT
> Jeff Cox@JEFFCOXCNBCCOM
> 
> *KEY POINTS*
> 
> *Average hourly earnings rose 3.4 percent in February, the best increase since April 2009.*
> *For the first time during the recovery, lower-end earners are getting more of the benefit, according to a Goldman Sachs report.*
> *The trend could mean that the economy has more strength to it than some economists think.*
> Workers at the lower end of the pay scale finally are getting the most benefit from rising wages
> 
> ###
> 
> Posted July 18, 2018 at 1:06 pm by Elise Gould and Heidi Shierholz
> *Average wage growth continues to flatline in 2018, while low-wage workers and those with relatively lower levels of educational attainment see stronger gains*
> Average wage growth continues to flatline in 2018, while low-wage workers and those with relatively lower levels of educational attainment see stronger gains
> 
> ###
Click to expand...

Because it's not enough.  And when Trump creates the next recession and wages go back down?

I'm glad wages have gone up a little but MAGA?  Hardly.  

But this is the new America.  The new American doesn't get good wages and benefits.  To the new American, $15 hr and no healthcare is good.  Living in parents basement.

Anyways, lets see if Americans are happy with the raise they got next year.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we were worth more in 1970.
> 
> Back then the ceo made 30x more today they make 350x more.
> 
> No we are not all paid our exact worth unless you are the greedy employer then yes they think things are perfect the way they are now.
> 
> Where most people are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> You know who else is paid what their worth? Mexican workers in Mexico. At least that’s what Mexican corporations think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
Click to expand...


Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> In what tax cut economics way?
Click to expand...


There should be tax cuts for blacks only?  Really?


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.
Click to expand...

That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they believe is that life isn't fair and so it's ok if they make things even harder for the poor to make it out of poverty.  If it means giving themselves a tax break, to them that's fair.  Why should they pay taxes to help poor people afford college.  Fuck that.  Every man for himself.  And if life isn't fair, tough.  That's life.  Don't try to fix it.  That would be...socialism!
> 
> Because the right wing defunds programs that help the poor.  They don't want to do anything about college today being unaffordable.  That makes it harder for a poor person or even middle class person to make it out of poverty.  Not a problem for rich people but not cool for poor and middle class Americans.
> 
> This is not going to make America great again.  It's going to make it so poor people stay poor and the rich will have that unfair advantage we always said they have.  Now it's even worse.
> 
> I can't believe that Republicans argue that too many people are going to college and should instead go get a trade/blue collar job.  It just seems like this is the dumbing down of America.  Can't afford college? Good!  Republicans don't want smart citizens anyways.  They want dumb sheep who vote ignorantly.  That's why Trump won them over with reality tv.  And Trump thought he could do a better job teaching people at Trump University.  We all know how that worked out.
> 
> God Americans are dumb.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, Sealy...the cost of college is out of control and that has nothing to do with the right wing!  I put myself through college by working my ass off during summers and then part time during the school year.  My tuition however was about $1,200 a semester back then.  I didn't have to take out loans because the cost of college was doable even for a kid not from a wealthy family!  So what's happened in the last forty years?  The cost of a college education has absolutely skyrocketed...and it's now impossible for a person to do what I did back then.  Why in this information age has the pursuit of information become prohibitively expensive?  For the life of me I can't understand why the costs of an education wouldn't be coming DOWN...not getting higher!


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
Click to expand...


They've been in power during that time too. So, yes.


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln



Firing back at criticism from Jay-Z, President Donald Trump went too far when he claimed the black unemployment rate is the lowest in recorded history “because of my policies.”

While it’s true that the black unemployment rate recently reached its lowest level in decades, the rate has been in steady decline for about the last seven years.

Trump has boasted repeatedly about the record-low unemployment among African Americans. But in response to criticisms leveled by rap mogul Shawn “Jay-Z” Carter in a Jan. 27 interview on CNN, Trump took full credit for the milestone in black unemployment.


----------



## sealybobo

When Trump took office in January 2017, the black unemployment rate was 7.8 percent, the lowest it had been in nearly 10 years, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Under Trump, it dropped a full percentage point to 6.8 percent in December. That’s the lowest rate since the bureau began regularly breaking out unemployment rates by race in 1972.

A similar drop of 1 percentage point was recorded during the same 11-month period in 2016. The drop was even more pronounced in each of the three years before that. It fell 1.9 percentage points in 2015, 1.5 percentage points in 2014 and 1.8 percentage points in 2013.

In other words, the downward trend has continued under Trump, albeit at a slower pace than in recent years.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major cuts in top Income tax rates and capital gains taxes transferred the cost of operating the country to working and *middle* *class* tax payers. As these classes did not have enough money for our overseas military adventures and empire building the government borrowed the money from the wealthy, here and abroad, instead of taking it with taxation. The Republicans also discontinued tuition grants to lower and *middleclass* students funded by taxing the wealthy and replaced the grants with loans owned by the wealthy. They also stopped paying for the maintenance of the infrastructure and put the burden on States and Towns funded with sales and property taxes disproportionally paid by the working and *middle* classes.
> 
> These *policies* were designed and implemented in order to reduce the aggregate wealth of the lower classes and to insure a larger gap in power, exclusivity and privilege for the uber *class*. They have worked very well.
> 
> 
> And this is just one example.  Trickle down doesn't work bro.  As we can see since Reagan the middle class has taken a major hit
> 
> Thom Hartmann: Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts
> 
> Just because I do very well in this society, doesn't mean that I'm rich.  I'm certainly doing better than 90% of you but still I see that Republican policies hurt people like me and people who make less than me.  It's obvious their policies benefit the rich more than they do the middle class.
> 
> You are probably like me.  The way Republicans hurt the middle class doesn't affect you as much as it does a family that makes only $50,000 a year.  They are fucked.  Now I could pretend to be a greedy ignorant fuck like you and not give a damn and say liberals are lying but I can't get myself to be intellectually dishonest when discussing such things.
> 
> How do Republicans benefit you?  And not just you.  Maybe they do benefit you.  How do they benefit the middle class in your state?  This aught to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trickle down doesn't exist, Sealy!  Anyone that's EVER run a business understands only too well that profit trickles up...not down!
> 
> The fact that you need to ASK what GOP policies do to benefit everyone with the unemployment numbers we've had for the past two plus years and all of the other positive economic numbers tells me that you're ignoring what's actually taken place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck if everyone is working if they are aren't making enough?  Meanwhile their bosses are richer than ever.  What happened?  How come since 1970 we have gotten poorer and poorer and the rich have gotten richer and richer?  I think you know what happened.  The rich waged war on the middle class.  We were making too much and that was cutting into corporate profits.
> 
> Most people in the U.S. are living in financially precarious circumstances. Half of all Americans have nothing put away for retirement and the vast majority of them have under $1,000 saved, total.
> 
> According to a 2016 GOBankingRates survey, 35 percent of all adults in the U.S. have only several hundred dollars in their savings accounts and 34 percent have zero. Only 15 percent have over $10,000 stashed away.
> 
> 
> For contrast, here’s how much experts say you should have saved at every age:
> 
> *In your 20s:* Aim to save 25 percent of your overall gross pay
> 
> *By age 30:* Have the equivalent of your annual salary saved
> 
> *By age 35:* Have twice your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 40:* Have three times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 45:* Have four times your annual salary saved.
> 
> *By age 50:* Have five times your annual salary saved.
> 
> The middle class you remember when America was great was making a lot of money.  The corporations didn't like that.  That's why they started hiring illegals and started sending those high paying jobs overseas.  And it's why they broke the unions.  No coincidence that since union membership in America went from 35% of our workforce down to 9%, wages have gone down too.  Why?  Because labor has no say now.  You are worth what the corporations say you are worth.  And usually they don't think you are worth very much.  But how much is the CEO worth?  Well he's worth more than ever.
> 
> CEOs make $15.6 million on average—here’s how much their pay has increased compared to yours over the year
> 
> So are you a CEO or an idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stats are wonderful Sealy...but as usual you haven't thought them through!  The reason that so many Americans don't have anything put away for retirement isn't that the rich waged war on the middle class...it's because The Great Recession decimated their lives savings!  Record numbers of people went on unemployment for a record length of time and those people paid their bills the only way they knew how...spending the money that they'd saved.  They didn't lose that money because they weren't in a union...they lost that money because Barack Obama's response to a major recession was so poor that the recession lingered on...and on...and on!  People in the middle class are back working now and they're starting to save money again.  You can't replace a lifetime's savings in just a few years however and the hangover from that recession will linger for a long time!  What's amusing to me is watching someone like you claim that it's GOP policies that caused this!  Meanwhile Barry is buying his mansion on Martha's Vineyard so he can better hang out with all of his billionaire friends but you actually think HE did something to shrink the gap in pay between the middle class and the wealthy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barry is rich.  I'd buy a mansion too if I were rich.  That doesn't mean I'd stop advocating for the middle class.
> 
> This started long before the Bush Great Recession and don't blame Barry for this.
> 
> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.
> 
> Can you explain this?  Is this also Democrats fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been in power during that time too. So, yes.
Click to expand...


What did they do to cause this?  And what can we do to fix it?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they believe is that life isn't fair and so it's ok if they make things even harder for the poor to make it out of poverty.  If it means giving themselves a tax break, to them that's fair.  Why should they pay taxes to help poor people afford college.  Fuck that.  Every man for himself.  And if life isn't fair, tough.  That's life.  Don't try to fix it.  That would be...socialism!
> 
> Because the right wing defunds programs that help the poor.  They don't want to do anything about college today being unaffordable.  That makes it harder for a poor person or even middle class person to make it out of poverty.  Not a problem for rich people but not cool for poor and middle class Americans.
> 
> This is not going to make America great again.  It's going to make it so poor people stay poor and the rich will have that unfair advantage we always said they have.  Now it's even worse.
> 
> I can't believe that Republicans argue that too many people are going to college and should instead go get a trade/blue collar job.  It just seems like this is the dumbing down of America.  Can't afford college? Good!  Republicans don't want smart citizens anyways.  They want dumb sheep who vote ignorantly.  That's why Trump won them over with reality tv.  And Trump thought he could do a better job teaching people at Trump University.  We all know how that worked out.
> 
> God Americans are dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the cost of college is out of control and that has nothing to do with the right wing!  I put myself through college by working my ass off during summers and then part time during the school year.  My tuition however was about $1,200 a semester back then.  I didn't have to take out loans because the cost of college was doable even for a kid not from a wealthy family!  So what's happened in the last forty years?  The cost of a college education has absolutely skyrocketed...and it's now impossible for a person to do what I did back then.  Why in this information age has the pursuit of information become prohibitively expensive?  For the life of me I can't understand why the costs of an education wouldn't be coming DOWN...not getting higher!
Click to expand...


I put myself through college the same way.  My brother and I worked all summer, saved every dime, and then when we were each short about $1000, my dad paid that $1000 so we could go to school.  But he gave us nothing else.  He sent us back to school broke and if we wanted spending money, we had to go find jobs, which we did.  

The following summer we came home, found summer jobs, saved every penny, repeat for 4 years until we were done.

So if my dad didn't help I would have ended up with a $4000 student loan debt.  Totally manageable.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
Click to expand...

lol.  Why do I get banned for being obtuse, when the right wing is Always worse.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> You're obviously suffering from some sort of "condition"...I'm simply trying to determine if it was self inflicted or not your fault!


Why should I take you seriously in this frivolous venue where Anyone can say what they want if they can type and allege to be for the "gospel Truth", even on Fridays.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
Click to expand...

lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.

what part are you too dumb to understand?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
Click to expand...

Yes, they do.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like for the government to regulate wages?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree 100% on that one.  What he is suggesting is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.  i have a valid argument and you only have an appeal to ignorance.  i don't believe You one hundred percent.  Y'all are simply ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea but none of us know what your argument is.  If you repeat that montra of yours one more time I'm going to come through your computer and smack you in the jaw.
> 
> What appeal to ignorance?  We are all telling you what will happen if you give all those kids who live in their parents basement a check every month for doing nothing.  They will stay in their basements until their parents die.  Then what?
> 
> Your way sounds dumb as fuck.  I get it. In a perfect world we give every human the minimum a person needs to survive and then if they want more they can go work for it.
Click to expand...

lol.  your way is even dumber, literally.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What they believe is that life isn't fair and so it's ok if they make things even harder for the poor to make it out of poverty.  If it means giving themselves a tax break, to them that's fair.  Why should they pay taxes to help poor people afford college.  Fuck that.  Every man for himself.  And if life isn't fair, tough.  That's life.  Don't try to fix it.  That would be...socialism!
> 
> Because the right wing defunds programs that help the poor.  They don't want to do anything about college today being unaffordable.  That makes it harder for a poor person or even middle class person to make it out of poverty.  Not a problem for rich people but not cool for poor and middle class Americans.
> 
> This is not going to make America great again.  It's going to make it so poor people stay poor and the rich will have that unfair advantage we always said they have.  Now it's even worse.
> 
> I can't believe that Republicans argue that too many people are going to college and should instead go get a trade/blue collar job.  It just seems like this is the dumbing down of America.  Can't afford college? Good!  Republicans don't want smart citizens anyways.  They want dumb sheep who vote ignorantly.  That's why Trump won them over with reality tv.  And Trump thought he could do a better job teaching people at Trump University.  We all know how that worked out.
> 
> God Americans are dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the cost of college is out of control and that has nothing to do with the right wing!  I put myself through college by working my ass off during summers and then part time during the school year.  My tuition however was about $1,200 a semester back then.  I didn't have to take out loans because the cost of college was doable even for a kid not from a wealthy family!  So what's happened in the last forty years?  The cost of a college education has absolutely skyrocketed...and it's now impossible for a person to do what I did back then.  Why in this information age has the pursuit of information become prohibitively expensive?  For the life of me I can't understand why the costs of an education wouldn't be coming DOWN...not getting higher!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put myself through college the same way.  My brother and I worked all summer, saved every dime, and then when we were each short about $1000, my dad paid that $1000 so we could go to school.  But he gave us nothing else.  He sent us back to school broke and if we wanted spending money, we had to go find jobs, which we did.
> 
> The following summer we came home, found summer jobs, saved every penny, repeat for 4 years until we were done.
> 
> So if my dad didn't help I would have ended up with a $4000 student loan debt.  Totally manageable.
Click to expand...


So what has happened to make college so expensive that kids are graduating with massive amounts of debt?  Why wouldn't it be cheaper with the advent of the internet?  In my opinion we need to rethink the way that we teach college courses.  Just as the brick and mortar store is being replaced by on line shopping...why isn't the 200 person lecture hall class being replaced with an on line lecture given to tens of thousands?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've pointed out previously, send your thank-you note to former President Bill Clinton for the drastic change in top executive income.  Besides, what difference does that make?
> 
> As I have also pointed out previously, how is anyone NOT paid what they are worth?  If someone is not being paid what they believe they are worth, quit and take that higher paying job.  We have full employment and more jobs than workers.
> 
> "Greedy employer".  That's just a stupid, desperate comment that has no meaning.  Any successful business is going to be fair with their employees.  It is expensive, both time-wise and financially to hire and train new employees.  As I have also pointed out previously, there is good and bad greed.  Good greed is what has made America great!
> 
> If people are living paycheck to paycheck, and many are, is that not personal responsibility?  Of course it is.  It is also further proof that people have great confidence in our economy.
> 
> What does Mexican workers, working in Mexico have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.
Click to expand...

Stop whining.  It must take morals to be more stoic.  Just quit your day job and go on unemployment, silly right winger.  Plenty of people have more morals than you and would be happy to work for an income.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done more to lift up the life of blacks since Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> In what tax cut economics way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be tax cuts for blacks only?  Really?
Click to expand...

That is just You, begging the question I never asked nor implied.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what it sounds like to me.
Click to expand...

anyone who is ignorant of economies, says that.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.
> 
> what part are you too dumb to understand?
Click to expand...


I'm a flaming liberal.  So if you are losing us and them, maybe you need to rethink your tactics.


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.
> 
> what part are you too dumb to understand?
Click to expand...


Ah, Sealy is the "left wing", Daniel...he doesn't understand your gibberish either!  Duh?


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> The average CEO pay is 271 times the nearly $58,000 annual average pay of the typical American worker.
> 
> Compare that to 1978, when CEO earnings were only 30 times the typical worker’s salary.



So what?

What good does lying do to help put forth your erroneous point of view?

Yes, it was President Bill Clinton, Democrat, who caused a vast increase in the pay to executives.  Again, so what?  That does not take one thin dime from the pay of anyone else.

Here are FACTS, not your wishful thinking.

First, simple arithmetic.  271 x $58,000.00 = $15,758.000.00  That is close to $16 MILLION is it not?  So you are lying.  Why, are you simply too lazy to do your own research or do you simply lie out of habit?

*Chief Executive Officer Salary in the United States *

How much does a Chief Executive Officer make in the United States? The average Chief Executive Officer salary in the United States is $800,865 as of August 27, 2019, but the range typically falls between $617,517 and $995,698. Salary ranges can vary widely depending on many important factors, including education, certifications, additional skills, the number of years you have spent in your profession. 

Chief Executive Officer Salary | Salary.com

Why lie?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
Click to expand...


He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the "dole"?  Here's the thing, Daniel...long experience has shown that giving people money without having to do anything FOR that money leads to an underclass that doesn't improve themselves or their situation!  One that becomes more and more dependent while contributing less and less to society!
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Why do I get banned for being obtuse, when the right wing is Always worse.
Click to expand...


Hint, it's not the right wing, it's you.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart or the waltons are a good example. Those billionaires aren’t paying enough. They should unionize. I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining.  It must take morals to be more stoic.  Just quit your day job and go on unemployment, silly right winger.  Plenty of people have more morals than you and would be happy to work for an income.
Click to expand...




ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall you telling me your brother was a big shot VP.
> 
> Do you tell him he makes to much money?
Click to expand...

Yes and he just about threw me out of his truck.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
Click to expand...


And that right there is why you continue to get banned. You actually believe the blargle you write.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> And what did Trump do?
> 
> The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America
> 
> *The Republican tax bill will exacerbate income inequality in America*
> “The bill is investing heavily in the wealthy and their children.”
> 
> *The Trump Tax Cuts Did One Thing: Give Rich People More Money*
> 
> *So don't complain about Barry doing these things but then turn around and not mind that Trump's doing exactly what you accuse Barry of doing. That would make you a hypocrite.*
> 
> *And what did Barry do? He got us out of the Great Recession your buddy Bush created.*



Does screaming lies make your lies any more relevant?  It just makes you look childish. 

How does a two-year-old OPINION PIECE, by a far-left publication have any relevance?

The forecast made by VOX did not come true, so why are you screaming?

As you know too, the "Great Recession" was due to the policies, rules, and regulations enacted and put in place by Democrats.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some math would ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well seeing as how most of the time I find you talking about an imaginary friend you believe in, I don't take anything you say too seriously.  This is why I say religion makes people stupid.  You're proof of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereas good old math proved you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle makes sense, you don't.
Click to expand...

 Couldn’t be happier, SB.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.
> 
> what part are you too dumb to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a flaming liberal.  So if you are losing us and them, maybe you need to rethink your tactics.
Click to expand...

Not at all.  I merely need to be more grateful for our federal and State doctrines of separation of power, than I currently am.

You would simply be, incompetent in superior or supreme venues.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
Click to expand...

it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.



You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?








You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?  

And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can. Just go to work at your local Walmart and try to unionize. I'm sure they'll just love you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, not being in a union benefits me personally.  Everyone else at my company complains they don't make enough but I make more than enough.  They should unionize.
> 
> I'm just here arguing for them.  For the masses.  It's like when Warren Buffet advocates for his secretary.  He's not arguing for himself.  He's arguing for the masses.  THEY aren't making their fair share.
> 
> Back when 35% of working Americans were unionized, we made our fair share.  Since the corporations broke the unions we have not made our FAIR share but CEO pay has skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unions would not need to "be about the money", so much with an institutional upward pressure on wages through equal protection of the law for unemployment compensation on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.
> 
> Unions could focus more on craftsmanship and quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: you want to highjack the efforts of people who work hard so you can get paid for not working at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop whining.  It must take morals to be more stoic.  Just quit your day job and go on unemployment, silly right winger.  Plenty of people have more morals than you and would be happy to work for an income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only CEO pay were lower everything would be ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If only the CEO pay were lower and the average worker's pay was higher, everything would be better for the American middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall you telling me your brother was a big shot VP.
> 
> Do you tell him he makes to much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and he just about threw me out of his truck.
Click to expand...

As well he should.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We simply didn't have a good grasp of economics back then, now we do.  Only capital has to circulate under Capitalism.
> 
> It is not a "dole" but capital Compensation for Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment.
> 
> We could be solving simple poverty at the rock bottom cost of a form of minimum wage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Why do I get banned for being obtuse, when the right wing is Always worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hint, it's not the right wing, it's you.
Click to expand...

lol.  hint.   i am the truest witness bearer on this board.  Yes, the right wing is worse.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.



Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.

*Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*

*1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.

*2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:





1 Adult

2 Adults

3+ Adults

2014

1% AGI/$95

1% AGI/$190

1% AGI/$285

2015

2% AGI/$325

2% AGI/$650

2% AGI/$975

2016 +

2.5% AGI/$695

2.5% AGI/$1390

2.5% AGI/$2085


The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_

*3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_

_Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_

*4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_

*Capital Gains*

*Dividends*

*Other**

_2011-2012_

15%

15%

35%

_2013+ (current law)_

23.8%

43.4%

43.4%

_2013+ (Obama budget)_

23.8%

23.8%

43.4%


_*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._

*5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_

*6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:

First $200,000
($250,000 Married)
Employer/Employee

All Remaining Wages
Employer/Employee

Current Law

1.45%/1.45%
2.9% self-employed

1.45%/1.45%
2.9% self-employed

Obamacare Tax Hike

1.45%/1.45%
2.9% self-employed

1.45%/2.35%
3.8% self-employed


_Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_

*7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_

*8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_

*9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_

*10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_

*11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_

*12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_

*13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_

*14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_

*15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_

*16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_

*17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_

*18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_

*19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_

*20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_

*21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_

Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.
> 
> what part are you too dumb to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a flaming liberal.  So if you are losing us and them, maybe you need to rethink your tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I merely need to be more grateful for our federal and State doctrines of separation of power, than I currently am.
> 
> You would simply be, incompetent in superior or supreme venues.
Click to expand...

There you go again.  I totally don't understand what the fuck you just said.  You're too smart for this conversation.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
Click to expand...

I think you are confusing me with someone else. Show me. 

He must not be a very good VP if he only made 800k.


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
Click to expand...


Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that right there is why you continue to get banned. You actually believe the blargle you write.
Click to expand...

Yes, i am simply more honest than You.  Yet, I get banned more.  Only forms of cronyism, can account for that.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
Click to expand...

Yes, I do dare say $400 won’t make a difference. You will still be blathering on about the so called income inequality.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
Click to expand...


I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.  

And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?  

They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.

OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that right there is why you continue to get banned. You actually believe the blargle you write.
Click to expand...

That's a bannable infraction?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
Click to expand...

Yes, Capitalism has a natural rate of unemployment which can be corrected for with sufficient socialism to ensure equal protection of the law regarding the legal concept of employment at the will of Either party not just the employer, for Any unemployment benefits.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do dare say $400 won’t make a difference. You will still be blathering on about the so called income inequality.
Click to expand...


Then take away the Trump tax breaks which also widened the gap


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
Click to expand...


You could get a business degree, start at low level management in a large, wealthy company, stab everyone on the next ring of the ladder in the back, never make a mistake you can't blame on somebody else, make sure whatever you're responsible for consistently contributes to the bottom line and wait for somebody higher up the food chain kicks the bucket. Or you could call under the bosses desk if you're impatient. 

Why not be content with what you have? Life is a lot more fun when you don't envy the next guy.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do dare say $400 won’t make a difference. You will still be blathering on about the so called income inequality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take away the Trump tax breaks which also widened the gap
Click to expand...

Just let me wave my magic wand. There. Done.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.
> 
> And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?
> 
> They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.
> 
> OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol
Click to expand...

Put your money where your mouth is. 

Let’s all pay 25% with no deductions. 

How’s that sound?


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confusing me with someone else. Show me.
> 
> He must not be a very good VP if he only made 800k.
Click to expand...


Really?  Like I said, he's a level 3 VP for a fortune 500 company.  So there are lots of VP's in every department.  How much do you think each VP should or does make?

I just did a google search to see how much VP's make and I'm going to say you don't know what the fuck you are talking about

At a place like j&j a vp is making a lot more than 150k, especially when considering all in comp. At many f500 companies a vp is high up there. I have friends at f250 companies where a vp is directly below the c-level execs (about 20 total vps in the co.). Comp at these places was more like 250k and bonus of about40-50%.I also knew directors and vps living abroad that made a ton when considering the entire comp package, some as high as 800k. 

And then I found this

I'm a VP at a Fortune 500: $304k salary, bonus is a complicated formula and has been anywhere from 75k to 200k, and stock options around $150 to $250. Other than my salary, my package is very dependent on how the company performs.

So please show me that most VP's make over $800K a year.  I'm just not seeing it. 

When he was the top VP of HR at his last job he made about the same and that too was a fortune 500 company.

Funny the woman he picked to replace him left his former company because companies really want diversity candidates.  So they doubled her pay.  So she makes close to $1.6 million dollars a year but that's because she's a woman. 

It should be noted that the people that appear on these lists are the top paid people in the organization. In a large, global company with many thousands of employees, it would not be surprising to find perhaps 100 to 200 employees with the words vice president in their titles. Of course, all of them are not making this kind of the money, particularly those working for privately-held companies.

https://www.quora.com/How-much-does-a-Fortune-500-VP-make-annually


You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.
> 
> And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?
> 
> They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.
> 
> OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Let’s all pay 25% with no deductions.
> 
> How’s that sound?
Click to expand...


https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/is-a-flat-tax-a-good-idea/flat-tax-will-benefit-only-the-rich


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confusing me with someone else. Show me.
> 
> He must not be a very good VP if he only made 800k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Like I said, he's a level 3 VP for a fortune 500 company.  So there are lots of VP's in every department.  How much do you think each VP should or does make?
> 
> I just did a google search to see how much VP's make and I'm going to say you don't know what the fuck you are talking about
> 
> At a place like j&j a vp is making a lot more than 150k, especially when considering all in comp. At many f500 companies a vp is high up there. I have friends at f250 companies where a vp is directly below the c-level execs (about 20 total vps in the co.). Comp at these places was more like 250k and bonus of about40-50%.I also knew directors and vps living abroad that made a ton when considering the entire comp package, some as high as 800k.
> 
> And then I found this
> 
> I'm a VP at a Fortune 500: $304k salary, bonus is a complicated formula and has been anywhere from 75k to 200k, and stock options around $150 to $250. Other than my salary, my package is very dependent on how the company performs.
> 
> So please show me that most VP's make over $800K a year.  I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> When he was the top VP of HR at his last job he made about the same and that too was a fortune 500 company.
> 
> Funny the woman he picked to replace him left his former company because companies really want diversity candidates.  So they doubled her pay.  So she makes close to $1.6 million dollars a year but that's because she's a woman.
> 
> It should be noted that the people that appear on these lists are the top paid people in the organization. In a large, global company with many thousands of employees, it would not be surprising to find perhaps 100 to 200 employees with the words vice president in their titles. Of course, all of them are not making this kind of the money, particularly those working for privately-held companies.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-much-does-a-Fortune-500-VP-make-annually
> 
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

I do know what I am talking about. But then again I work in oil and gas and we get paid a shitload of money.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.
> 
> And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?
> 
> They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.
> 
> OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Let’s all pay 25% with no deductions.
> 
> How’s that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/debate-club/is-a-flat-tax-a-good-idea/flat-tax-will-benefit-only-the-rich
Click to expand...

Not if deductions are removed.


----------



## ding

Flat tax scares socialists and the elite.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a business degree, start at low level management in a large, wealthy company, stab everyone on the next ring of the ladder in the back, never make a mistake you can't blame on somebody else, make sure whatever you're responsible for consistently contributes to the bottom line and wait for somebody higher up the food chain kicks the bucket. Or you could call under the bosses desk if you're impatient.
> 
> Why not be content with what you have? Life is a lot more fun when you don't envy the next guy.
Click to expand...


I'm actually okay with it.  I make enough for me.  I'm in the top 5-10%.  That means at least 90% of Americans are poorer than me.  

I just like arguing politics and I'm passionate about what I believe.  But I'll be ok either way.

In fact you might say I benefit from the Republican way.  When I got my big raise in 2016 I didn't have to share it with everyone else at my company.  It was mine all mine.

And I love your advice on how to make it in corporate America.  It's surprisingly accurate.

My bro says what you need to do is:

1.  Stay late.  I never.
2. Take on the tough assignments no one wants.  I never
3. Be willing to move to China tomorrow.  I won't.
4.  And your answers can't change in 10 years.  A young person says yes to all these questions when they are asked but then 2 years later they want to leave early, they don't take on the tough assignments and they say no to moving to China because now they have a boyfriend/girlfriend or kid to take care of and he's in school and has friends and I don't want to disrupt his life.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a business degree, start at low level management in a large, wealthy company, stab everyone on the next ring of the ladder in the back, never make a mistake you can't blame on somebody else, make sure whatever you're responsible for consistently contributes to the bottom line and wait for somebody higher up the food chain kicks the bucket. Or you could call under the bosses desk if you're impatient.
> 
> Why not be content with what you have? Life is a lot more fun when you don't envy the next guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually okay with it.  I make enough for me.  I'm in the top 5-10%.  That means at least 90% of Americans are poorer than me.
> 
> I just like arguing politics and I'm passionate about what I believe.  But I'll be ok either way.
> 
> In fact you might say I benefit from the Republican way.  When I got my big raise in 2016 I didn't have to share it with everyone else at my company.  It was mine all mine.
> 
> And I love your advice on how to make it in corporate America.  It's surprisingly accurate.
> 
> My bro says what you need to do is:
> 
> 1.  Stay late.  I never.
> 2. Take on the tough assignments no one wants.  I never
> 3. Be willing to move to China tomorrow.  I won't.
> 4.  And your answers can't change in 10 years.  A young person says yes to all these questions when they are asked but then 2 years later they want to leave early, they don't take on the tough assignments and they say no to moving to China because now they have a boyfriend/girlfriend or kid to take care of and he's in school and has friends and I don't want to disrupt his life.
Click to expand...

Again, I’m pretty sure you are confusing me with someone else.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> Flat tax scares socialists and the elite.



But a flat tax benefits the elite.  They are the ones who are pushing for it.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a business degree, start at low level management in a large, wealthy company, stab everyone on the next ring of the ladder in the back, never make a mistake you can't blame on somebody else, make sure whatever you're responsible for consistently contributes to the bottom line and wait for somebody higher up the food chain kicks the bucket. Or you could call under the bosses desk if you're impatient.
> 
> Why not be content with what you have? Life is a lot more fun when you don't envy the next guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually okay with it.  I make enough for me.  I'm in the top 5-10%.  That means at least 90% of Americans are poorer than me.
> 
> I just like arguing politics and I'm passionate about what I believe.  But I'll be ok either way.
> 
> In fact you might say I benefit from the Republican way.  When I got my big raise in 2016 I didn't have to share it with everyone else at my company.  It was mine all mine.
> 
> And I love your advice on how to make it in corporate America.  It's surprisingly accurate.
> 
> My bro says what you need to do is:
> 
> 1.  Stay late.  I never.
> 2. Take on the tough assignments no one wants.  I never
> 3. Be willing to move to China tomorrow.  I won't.
> 4.  And your answers can't change in 10 years.  A young person says yes to all these questions when they are asked but then 2 years later they want to leave early, they don't take on the tough assignments and they say no to moving to China because now they have a boyfriend/girlfriend or kid to take care of and he's in school and has friends and I don't want to disrupt his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I’m pretty sure you are confusing me with someone else.
Click to expand...


I was talking to Hadit.  Get over yourself


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.
> 
> And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?
> 
> They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.
> 
> OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Let’s all pay 25% with no deductions.
> 
> How’s that sound?
Click to expand...


I would take home $75K cash?  Okay.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Why not ask Diamond and Silk. They are strong independent sistas that that give you a piece of their mind. They don’t need to depend on no man. Um huhm .......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> No. I'd like to see unions make a comeback. Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America. It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building. Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike. But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits. Something like that. I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me. Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism. I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times. This is not right. Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately? I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure. I'd have no problem with it. Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail. We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay. Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.



Unions won't make a comeback because they are like the buggy whip.  They are no longer of any value and smart people know Unions have outlived their purpose.

National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.

Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."


Pretty much says it all.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> But you guys do want to ban abortion and do away with social security.








How does that further your cause?  Just curious.


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.



Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.

Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'd like to see unions make a comeback. Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America. It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building. Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike. But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits. Something like that. I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me. Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism. I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times. This is not right. Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately? I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure. I'd have no problem with it. Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail. We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay. Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unions won't make a comeback because they are like the buggy whip.  They are no longer of any value and smart people know Unions have outlived their purpose.
> 
> National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.
> 
> Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."
> 
> 
> Pretty much says it all.
Click to expand...

Capitalism, what a concept. Only socialists using social morals for free, can do better.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Because it's not enough. And when Trump creates the next recession and wages go back down?
> 
> I'm glad wages have gone up a little but MAGA? Hardly.
> 
> But this is the new America. The new American doesn't get good wages and benefits. To the new American, $15 hr and no healthcare is good. Living in parents basement.
> 
> Anyways, lets see if Americans are happy with the raise they got next year.



So you admit that you lied and things are improving.  Your squirming is duly noted!


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left has a solution. it is called, solving simple poverty. you simply didn't understand the economic concepts but had to put in your two "Congressional Continentals worth."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
Click to expand...


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have Progressives accomplished regarding simple poverty, whatever that is?  Starting with former President Lyndon Johnson, you have accomplished nothing but spending over 21 Trillion going down the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for ceding the point and the argument.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat tax scares socialists and the elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a flat tax benefits the elite.  They are the ones who are pushing for it.
Click to expand...


Who are the elite?

A flat tax is impossible.  The Fair Tax has double or triple the chance of becoming law but that chance is still less than 5%.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dare say that $400 won't make a difference but then turn around and brag about Trump's tax breaks to the middle class?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280256
> 
> You guys want us US workers to take a pay cut so we are more competitive with foreign automakers.  Well why don't the CEO's take a pay cut too?  They are employees of the company too right?
> 
> And it's not just the CEO's pay.  My brother is like a level 3 VP at his company and he took home $800,000 last year.  That's god damn ridiculous.  Who's dick do I have to suck to make half of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a business degree, start at low level management in a large, wealthy company, stab everyone on the next ring of the ladder in the back, never make a mistake you can't blame on somebody else, make sure whatever you're responsible for consistently contributes to the bottom line and wait for somebody higher up the food chain kicks the bucket. Or you could call under the bosses desk if you're impatient.
> 
> Why not be content with what you have? Life is a lot more fun when you don't envy the next guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm actually okay with it.  I make enough for me.  I'm in the top 5-10%.  That means at least 90% of Americans are poorer than me.
> 
> I just like arguing politics and I'm passionate about what I believe.  But I'll be ok either way.
> 
> In fact you might say I benefit from the Republican way.  When I got my big raise in 2016 I didn't have to share it with everyone else at my company.  It was mine all mine.
> 
> And I love your advice on how to make it in corporate America.  It's surprisingly accurate.
> 
> My bro says what you need to do is:
> 
> 1.  Stay late.  I never.
> 2. Take on the tough assignments no one wants.  I never
> 3. Be willing to move to China tomorrow.  I won't.
> 4.  And your answers can't change in 10 years.  A young person says yes to all these questions when they are asked but then 2 years later they want to leave early, they don't take on the tough assignments and they say no to moving to China because now they have a boyfriend/girlfriend or kid to take care of and he's in school and has friends and I don't want to disrupt his life.
Click to expand...


That's why I'm not in management. I'm technical all the way. Computers always do exactly what you tell them to. The problem is we don't always know what we told them to do.


----------



## hadit

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
Click to expand...


That's kind of a universal reply to Daniel.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for the Government to regulate the Rock Bottom Cost of a form of "minimum wage" that simply pays the least efficient labor market participants, to not provide labor input to the economy and take time to improve themselves and their situation, so they will be able to participate in a more beneficial and friendly manner, in our market based economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's kind of a universal reply to Daniel.
Click to expand...

from the right wing.  we need "baby steps", for them


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
Click to expand...

It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point. 

You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus. 

Now am I lying or am I lying?


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat tax scares socialists and the elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a flat tax benefits the elite.  They are the ones who are pushing for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are the elite?
> 
> A flat tax is impossible.  The Fair Tax has double or triple the chance of becoming law but that chance is still less than 5%.
Click to expand...

Why is it impossible?


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Obama want to do? Lowering the tax burden on middle-class families, expanding access to education, job training and retirement, closing loopholes and raising taxes on capital gains had no chance of being passed with a Republican controlled house and senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama LOWERED the tax burden?  What a unique thought, a lie but unique.
> 
> *Full List of Obama Tax Hikes*
> 
> *1. A 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco:* On February 4, 2009, just sixteen days into his Administration, Obama signed into law a 156 percent increase in the federal excise tax on tobacco, a hike of 61 cents per pack. The median income of smokers is just over $36,000 per year.
> 
> *2. Obamacare Individual Mandate Excise Tax* (takes effect in Jan 2014): Starting in 2014, anyone not buying “qualifying” health insurance – as defined by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats -- must pay an income surtax according to the higher of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adult
> 
> 2 Adults
> 
> 3+ Adults
> 
> 2014
> 
> 1% AGI/$95
> 
> 1% AGI/$190
> 
> 1% AGI/$285
> 
> 2015
> 
> 2% AGI/$325
> 
> 2% AGI/$650
> 
> 2% AGI/$975
> 
> 2016 +
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$695
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$1390
> 
> 2.5% AGI/$2085
> 
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office recently estimated that six million American families will be liable for the tax, and as Americans for Tax Reform has pointed out, 100 percent of Americans filing a tax return (140 million filers) will be forced to submit paperwork to the IRS showing they had “qualifying” health insurance for every month of the tax year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 317-337)_
> 
> *3. Obamacare Employer Mandate Tax* (takes effect Jan. 2014): If an employer does not offer health coverage, and at least one employee qualifies for a health tax credit, the employer must pay an additional non-deductible tax of $2000 for all full-time employees. Applies to all employers with 50 or more employees. If any employee actually receives coverage through the exchange, the penalty on the employer for that employee rises to $3000. If the employer requires a waiting period to enroll in coverage of 30-60 days, there is a $400 tax per employee ($600 if the period is 60 days or longer). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 345-346_
> 
> _Combined score of individual and employer mandate tax penalty: $65 billion/10 years_
> 
> *4. Obamacare Surtax on Investment Income *(Tax hike of $123 billion/takes effect Jan. 2013): *Creation of a new, 3.8 percent surtax on investment income* earned in households making at least $250,000 ($200,000 single). This would result in the following top tax rates on investment income: _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 87-93_
> 
> *Capital Gains*
> 
> *Dividends*
> 
> *Other**
> 
> _2011-2012_
> 
> 15%
> 
> 15%
> 
> 35%
> 
> _2013+ (current law)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> _2013+ (Obama budget)_
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 23.8%
> 
> 43.4%
> 
> 
> _*Other unearned income includes (for surtax purposes) gross income from interest, annuities, royalties, net rents, and passive income in partnerships and Subchapter-S corporations. It does not include municipal bond interest or life insurance proceeds, since those do not add to gross income. It does not include active trade or business income, fair market value sales of ownership in pass-through entities, or distributions from retirement plans. The 3.8% surtax does not apply to non-resident aliens._
> 
> *5. Obamacare Excise Tax on Comprehensive Health Insurance Plans* (Tax hike of $32 bil/takes effect Jan. 2018): Starting in 2018, new 40 percent excise tax on “Cadillac” health insurance plans ($10,200 single/$27,500 family). Higher threshold ($11,500 single/$29,450 family) for early retirees and high-risk professions. CPI +1 percentage point indexed. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,941-1,956_
> 
> *6. Obamacare Hike in Medicare Payroll Tax* (Tax hike of $86.8 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Current law and changes:
> 
> First $200,000
> ($250,000 Married)
> Employer/Employee
> 
> All Remaining Wages
> Employer/Employee
> 
> Current Law
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> Obamacare Tax Hike
> 
> 1.45%/1.45%
> 2.9% self-employed
> 
> 1.45%/2.35%
> 3.8% self-employed
> 
> 
> _Bill: PPACA, Reconciliation Act; Page: 2000-2003; 87-93_
> 
> *7. Obamacare Medicine Cabinet Tax* (Tax hike of $5 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Americans are no longer able to use health savings account (HSA), flexible spending account (FSA), or health reimbursement (HRA) pre-tax dollars to purchase non-prescription, over-the-counter medicines (except insulin). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957-1,959_
> 
> *8. Obamacare HSA Withdrawal Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $1.4 bil/took effect Jan. 2011): Increases additional tax on non-medical early withdrawals from an HSA from 10 to 20 percent, disadvantaging them relative to IRAs and other tax-advantaged accounts, which remain at 10 percent. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,959_
> 
> *9. Obamacare Flexible Spending Account Cap – aka “Special Needs Kids Tax”* (Tax hike of $13 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Imposes cap on FSAs of $2500 (currently unlimited). Indexed to inflation after 2013. There is one group of FSA owners for whom this new cap will be particularly cruel and onerous: parents of special needs children. There are thousands of families with special needs children in the United States, and many of them use FSAs to pay for special needs education. Tuition rates at one leading school that teaches special needs children in Washington, D.C. (National Child Research Center) can easily exceed $14,000 per year. Under tax rules, FSA dollars can be used to pay for this type of special needs education_. Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,388-2,389_
> 
> *10. Obamacare Tax on Medical Device Manufacturers* (Tax hike of $20 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Medical device manufacturers 409,000 people in 12,000 plants across the country. This law imposes a new 2.3 percent excise tax on total sales, even if the respective company does not earn a profit. Exempts items retailing for <$100. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,980-1,986_
> 
> *11. Obamacare "Haircut" for Medical Itemized Deduction from 7.5% to 10% of AGI* (Tax hike of $15.2 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013): Currently, those facing high medical expenses are allowed a deduction for medical expenses to the extent that those expenses exceed 7.5 percent of adjusted gross income (AGI). The new provision imposes a threshold of 10 percent of AGI. Waived for 65+ taxpayers in 2013-2016 only. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994-1,995_
> 
> *12. Obamacare Tax on Indoor Tanning Services* (Tax hike of $2.7 billion/took effect July 2010): New 10 percent excise tax on Americans using indoor tanning salons. Making matters worse: According to a Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration report, the Obama IRS didn’t bother to issue compliance guidelines until three quarterly filing deadlines had passed: “By the time [IRS] notices were issued, tanning excise tax returns had been due for three quarters." _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,397-2,399_
> 
> *13. Obamacare elimination of tax deduction for employer-provided retirement Rx drug coverage in coordination with Medicare Part D* (Tax hike of $4.5 bil/takes effect Jan. 2013) _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,994_
> 
> *14. Obamacare Blue Cross/Blue Shield Tax Hike* (Tax hike of $0.4 bil/took effect Jan. 1 2010): The special tax deduction in current law for Blue Cross/Blue Shield companies would only be allowed if 85 percent or more of premium revenues are spent on clinical services. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 2,004_
> 
> *15. Obamacare Excise Tax on Charitable Hospitals* (Min$/took effect immediately): $50,000 per hospital if they fail to meet new "community health assessment needs," "financial assistance," and "billing and collection" rules set by Obama-appointed HHS bureaucrats. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,961-1,971_
> 
> *16. Obamacare Tax on Innovator Drug Companies* (Tax hike of $22.2 bil/took effect Jan. 2010): $2.3 billion annual tax on the industry imposed relative to share of sales made that year. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,971-1,980_
> 
> *17. Obamacare Tax on Health Insurers* (Tax hike of $60.1 bil/takes effect Jan. 2014): Annual tax on the industry imposed relative to health insurance premiums collected that year. Phases in gradually until 2018. Fully-imposed on firms with $50 million in profits. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,986-1,993_
> 
> *18. Obamacare $500,000 Annual Executive Compensation Limit for Health Insurance Executives* (Tax hike of $0.6 bil/takes effect Jan 2013). _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,995-2,000_
> 
> *19. Obamacare Employer Reporting of Insurance on W-2* ($min/takes effect Jan. 2012): Preamble to taxing health benefits on individual tax returns. _Bill: PPACA; Page: 1,957_
> 
> *20. Obamacare “Black liquor” tax hike* (Tax hike of $23.6 billion/took effect immediately). This is a tax increase on a type of bio-fuel. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 105_
> 
> *21. Obamacare Codification of the “economic substance doctrine”* (Tax hike of $4.5 billion/took effect immediately). This provision allows the IRS to disallow completely-legal tax deductions and other legal tax-minimizing plans just because the IRS deems that the action lacks “substance” and is merely intended to reduce taxes owed. _Bill: Reconciliation Act; Page: 108-113_
> 
> Full List of Obama Tax Hikes | Americans for Tax Reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said he wanted to.  I didn't say he did.
> 
> And yes, in order to cover the poor and children, your taxes and healthcare costs will have to go up a little.  So what?
> 
> They should have passed single payer socialized medicine for all.  Then your company can buy you better insurance if you are so valuable to them.  Chances are though they won't.  They'll just tell you to go get your government provided healthcare.
> 
> OMG I am starting to sound like Danielpalos.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Let’s all pay 25% with no deductions.
> 
> How’s that sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would take home $75K cash?  Okay.
Click to expand...

So?

Set the tax rate to equal the budget. The only deduction is 25k for single filet and 50k for joint filers. People making less than this will pay no taxes. 

Overnight it will cause the debt to be paid down, remove politicians ability to punish their enemies and reward their friends through tax policy, eliminate all loopholes that the super rich exploit and make people care about what our government spends because there is a direct real time consequence to their take home pay. 

What’s not to love?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it whatever you like, Daniel...it's the "dole"!  Why is it when policy that you liberals espouse fails...you think you can rename it and that it will work this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Why do I get banned for being obtuse, when the right wing is Always worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hint, it's not the right wing, it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  hint.   i am the truest witness bearer on this board.  Yes, the right wing is worse.
Click to expand...

Seriously, you're the only one who thinks that.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative policies make middle class people poorer. They shrink the middle class. They widen the gap between rich and poor. They make the rich richer. They take risks and deregulate. They favor corporations not labor
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing believes the Poor are not worth equal protection of the law under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that right there is why you continue to get banned. You actually believe the blargle you write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bannable infraction?
Click to expand...

He was complaining about being banned in another post.


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
Click to expand...


It is NOT an extreme case, it is a LIE YOU MADE UP.  It has no basis in reality.

Are you lying or are you lying?  Take your choice, you said it!


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is NOT an extreme case, it is a LIE YOU MADE UP.  It has no basis in reality.
> 
> Are you lying or are you lying?  Take your choice, you said it!
Click to expand...

Yes, it was a hypothetical case. Are you arguing that If CEO’s weren’t paid so well that there would be no income gap?


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Yes, it was a hypothetical case. Are you arguing that If CEO’s weren’t paid so well that there would be no income gap?



Come with a REAL example if you believe that to be the case.  If it's true, and it is NOT, it should be a piece of cake for you.


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Yes, it was a hypothetical case. *Are you arguing that If CEO’s weren’t paid so well that there would be no income gap?*


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs, opportunity, freedom, prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dems offer that too.
Click to expand...

So Where Was It
Your Boy Turned His Back To You
For The UAW, Wall Street, And Green Crony Bankruptcies

Were Was This Near Record High Black Employment
That Just Couldn't Take Effect
Until Obama Regulatory Roll-Back And Tax Cuts
If You Claim You Didn't See A Direct Benefit From The Cuts
It's Because You Don't Work To Begin With

Nothing On The Current Democrat Platform
Is Going To Lead To Economic Prosperity
It's A Recipe For Failure And Collapsing Markets


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.



I realize that SEALYBOBO pushed you into this phony example but you seem to be hanging on to the absurdity!  Why?

Mindless, DESPERATE example. 

Keep in mind that bogus $400.00 is over ONE YEAR.  ONE YEAR!

A real example of your phony point is this.

General Electric  WITH bonus and possible equity grants, that CEO MIGHT earn $19,000,000 a year.  They have not 50,000 employees but rather 283,000 employees.

That breaks down to $19,900,000.00 / 283,000 = $67.14 over ONE YEAR.

Back to the drawing board sonny for your phony, desperate, "points".

https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/...e-ceos-pay-package-has-heavy-emphasis-on.html

General Electric - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'd like to see unions make a comeback. Labor woke up in the past and improved the middle class perhaps they can do it again.
> 
> They say it's a lot harder for Walmart employees and McD employees to organize because they are all spread out all across America. It was easier for GM and Ford employees because there were thousands of them all working in the same building. Regardless, Walmart workers need to strike. But, they are so poor and stupid they don't.
> 
> And I did see something the other day where yes there is a formula that they want to have companies that are larger than 250 employees must pay their employees 1% of the profits. Something like that. I don't remember the details but it sounded good to me. Some con on here said, "socialism never works" but really I'm not talking about socialism. I'm talking about the fact that in 1978 CEO's made 30 times what the average worker made but today it's like 200 times. This is not right. Do I want the government to pass laws that force the companies to pay their workers appropriately? I guess if there was a law that would right the wrong, sure. I'd have no problem with it. Of course you cons would fight it tooth and nail. We already know your biggest concern is protecting CEO pay. Why we have no idea but clearly you don't mind that CEO pay has skyrocketed in the years that middle class wages have stagnated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unions won't make a comeback because they are like the buggy whip.  They are no longer of any value and smart people know Unions have outlived their purpose.
> 
> National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.
> 
> Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."
> 
> 
> Pretty much says it all.
Click to expand...

What do you mean? If Walmart employees organized they’d no longer have to get food stamps.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys do want to ban abortion and do away with social security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that further your cause?  Just curious.
Click to expand...

I’m not. You are. You won’t admit it but it’s 100% true. You would love to end social security and you think abortion is murder


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
Click to expand...

I think when you add up all the salaries of the white collar workers and all the blue collar you’ll see the white collar are fucking the blue.

Hence the GM strike.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> What do you mean? If Walmart employees organized they’d no longer have to get food stamps.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you guys do want to ban abortion and do away with social security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that further your cause?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not. You are. You won’t admit it but it’s 100% true. You would love to end social security and you think abortion is murder
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> When Trump took office in January 2017, the black unemployment rate was 7.8 percent, the lowest it had been in nearly 10 years, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Under Trump, it dropped a full percentage point to 6.8 percent in December. That’s the lowest rate since the bureau began regularly breaking out unemployment rates by race in 1972.
> 
> A similar drop of 1 percentage point was recorded during the same 11-month period in 2016. The drop was even more pronounced in each of the three years before that. It fell 1.9 percentage points in 2015, 1.5 percentage points in 2014 and 1.8 percentage points in 2013.
> 
> In other words, the downward trend has continued under Trump, albeit at a slower pace than in recent years.



Correct. And that had been pointed out  repeatedly  in this forum. 

But try convincing his legion of sheep that it was not all attributed to "him". 

It would be easier trying to raise the dead.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump took office in January 2017, the black unemployment rate was 7.8 percent, the lowest it had been in nearly 10 years, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Under Trump, it dropped a full percentage point to 6.8 percent in December. That’s the lowest rate since the bureau began regularly breaking out unemployment rates by race in 1972.
> 
> A similar drop of 1 percentage point was recorded during the same 11-month period in 2016. The drop was even more pronounced in each of the three years before that. It fell 1.9 percentage points in 2015, 1.5 percentage points in 2014 and 1.8 percentage points in 2013.
> 
> In other words, the downward trend has continued under Trump, albeit at a slower pace than in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. And that had been pointed out  repeatedly  in this forum.
> 
> But try convincing his legion of sheep that it was not all attributed to "him".
> 
> It would be easier trying to raise the dead.
Click to expand...

There going to repeat that lie all the way up to election day


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> What do you mean? If Walmart employees organized they’d no longer have to get food stamps.



Why do you refuse to hold people responsible for themselves?

*The average pay for a Walmart sales associate is $11.33 per hour.  Forty hour week, 52 weeks a year that is $23,566.00 per year.*

To qualify for SNAP, most households must meet the gross income test. At time of writing,* a one-person household must have a pre-tax monthly income of no more than $1,265;* as the household adds members, the cutoff goes up by roughly $440 a person. The government periodically adjusts the figures to account for inflation.

*$1,265 per month is $15,180. per year or far, far below the average pay of a sales associate at Walmart.*

Wal-Mart Stores, Inc Hourly Pay | PayScale

https://www.sapling.com/8170968/income-level-qualify-food-stamps


----------



## MaryL

Given the self destructive cycle poor blacks are in, what does ANYONE have to offer poor blacks?  Reparations!  The Leftist demagogues will shilll to anything... That  will fix  everything...till next Tuesday.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump took office in January 2017, the black unemployment rate was 7.8 percent, the lowest it had been in nearly 10 years, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Under Trump, it dropped a full percentage point to 6.8 percent in December. That’s the lowest rate since the bureau began regularly breaking out unemployment rates by race in 1972.
> 
> A similar drop of 1 percentage point was recorded during the same 11-month period in 2016. The drop was even more pronounced in each of the three years before that. It fell 1.9 percentage points in 2015, 1.5 percentage points in 2014 and 1.8 percentage points in 2013.
> 
> In other words, the downward trend has continued under Trump, albeit at a slower pace than in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. And that had been pointed out  repeatedly  in this forum.
> 
> But try convincing his legion of sheep that it was not all attributed to "him".
> 
> It would be easier trying to raise the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There going to repeat that lie all the way up to election day
Click to expand...


Yes indeed.


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that SEALYBOBO pushed you into this phony example but you seem to be hanging on to the absurdity!  Why?
> 
> Mindless, DESPERATE example.
> 
> Keep in mind that bogus $400.00 is over ONE YEAR.  ONE YEAR!
> 
> A real example of your phony point is this.
> 
> General Electric  WITH bonus and possible equity grants, that CEO MIGHT earn $19,000,000 a year.  They have not 50,000 employees but rather 283,000 employees.
> 
> That breaks down to $19,900,000.00 / 283,000 = $67.14 over ONE YEAR.
> 
> Back to the drawing board sonny for your phony, desperate, "points".
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/...e-ceos-pay-package-has-heavy-emphasis-on.html
> 
> General Electric - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Again... it was a hypothetical designed to show the absurdity of his position. 

You are wrecking your autoimmune system with your incessant need to seek conflict. If you aren’t careful you’ll give yourself cancer.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think when you add up all the salaries of the white collar workers and all the blue collar you’ll see the white collar are fucking the blue.
> 
> Hence the GM strike.
Click to expand...

So now it’s all white collar workers screwing the blue collar workers?


----------



## ding

Conspiracy!!!!!


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a hypothetical case. *Are you arguing that If CEO’s weren’t paid so well that there would be no income gap?*
Click to expand...

I said, are you arguing for SB’s position?

Would you like to see my shoe?


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
Click to expand...

Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;

would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Why do I get banned for being obtuse, when the right wing is Always worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hint, it's not the right wing, it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  hint.   i am the truest witness bearer on this board.  Yes, the right wing is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, you're the only one who thinks that.
Click to expand...

One per thousand, is all it takes.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
Click to expand...

Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?

Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?

So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  i guess i haven't dumbed it down enough for the right wing.
> 
> what part are you too dumb to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a flaming liberal.  So if you are losing us and them, maybe you need to rethink your tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I merely need to be more grateful for our federal and State doctrines of separation of power, than I currently am.
> 
> You would simply be, incompetent in superior or supreme venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again.  I totally don't understand what the fuck you just said.  You're too smart for this conversation.
Click to expand...

lol. you are simply not superior or supreme enough; just inferior.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because, equal protection of the law is in our social contract, not your subjective, socialist values on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
Click to expand...

It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
Click to expand...

I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s say a company has 50,000 employees and the CEO gets a $21,000,000 compensation package with pay, bonus and stock options. Now let’s say we reduce his package to 1 million bucks and give the difference to the 50,000 employees. That’s a whopping $400 increase in pay per employee.
> 
> Wow, that really made a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
Click to expand...

What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?


You only get offered the same things that every other American race in this nation is offered. 

Nothing more and nothing less, and if that don't suit you then move on to somewhere that might get you that special attention you require above and beyond other American's here. 

Education pre-school to 12th is free if required, busing is free if required, food is free if required, health care is free if required, housing is free if required, transportation is free if required. Good lawdy what more can any American want ? Now if want above and beyond these nessesities in life, then choices have to be made by each individual in their life. The choices are simple - Either apply oneself to anything one wants to do in life or decide to become a dependent who falls back into the safety nets in place.  And quit complaining and blaming others for ones problems in life. Done.


----------



## beagle9

Choices - 
Enough said.


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
Click to expand...

how droll.  

The whole and entire concept of natural rights, precludes that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, God!  Daniel's trying to sound smart again!  This is going to get ugly...


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother smoke crack when you were in the womb, Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
Click to expand...


It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again. 

Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your imagination is active but why not change the above to an actual case.  You can't because you are lying.  Why?  Because that's the only way to make a "case" in your fantasy world.
> 
> Show us the thousands of companies, with 50,000 employees where the CEO earns $21 MILLION.  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
Click to expand...

That’s why I like abortion.


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how droll.
> 
> The whole and entire concept of natural rights, precludes that.
Click to expand...

Morals are just opinions, right?


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an extreme case but it highlights the point.
> 
> You can zero out every CEO’s compensation and use it to increase the pay of the other employees and it wouldn’t change the calculus.
> 
> Now am I lying or am I lying?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
Click to expand...

I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.


----------



## beagle9

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how droll.
> 
> The whole and entire concept of natural rights, precludes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morals are just opinions, right?
Click to expand...

Opinions with consequences if decide to act against them. Funny how that works huh ?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?



For decades you (Progressives) have said that the solution to poverty is to just SPEND MORE MONEY.  What have you accomplished?  Nothing, zero, zip, nada.  What is your solution now?  Spend more money?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy. That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, God!  Daniel's trying to sound smart again!  This is going to get ugly...


you make me wish You were blonde and female.


----------



## danielpalos

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps repeating over and over again something about equal protection of the law.  But he rarely explains what that means.  Even when he does it still doesn't seem to make sense to me 5 days later when I hear him repeat it.  So maybe he should stop repeating that because it means nothing to the rest of us.
> 
> He must think repeating it over and over will make it catch on but when we don't know what he's talking about it just makes him come off as one of the nuts on this board.  Like LARAMFAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again.
> 
> Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.
Click to expand...

Only people who appeal to ignorance of capitalism for their socialism on a nation basis, say that.


----------



## danielpalos

ding said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how droll.
> 
> The whole and entire concept of natural rights, precludes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morals are just opinions, right?
Click to expand...

it must include some respect for authority.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades you (Progressives) have said that the solution to poverty is to just SPEND MORE MONEY.  What have you accomplished?  Nothing, zero, zip, nada.  What is your solution now?  Spend more money?
Click to expand...

We have a better understanding of economics now.  We merely need solve for the poverty inducing effects of Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis our at-will employment States.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For decades you (Progressives) have said that the solution to poverty is to just SPEND MORE MONEY.  What have you accomplished?  Nothing, zero, zip, nada.  What is your solution now?  Spend more money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a better understanding of economics now.  We merely need solve for the poverty inducing effects of Capitalism's natural rate of unemployment on an at-will basis our at-will employment States.
Click to expand...


Why did you dodge the point and question?

For decades you (Progressives) have said that the solution to poverty is to just SPEND MORE MONEY. What have you accomplished? Nothing, zero, zip, nada. What is your solution now? Spend more money?


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, yeah...Daniel is really shoveling it deep!


----------



## Oldstyle

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, God!  Daniel's trying to sound smart again!  This is going to get ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> you make me wish You were blonde and female.
Click to expand...

 
Gee, Daniel...from your posts...I was pretty sure you WERE blonde!


----------



## Oldstyle

And for that comment...I sincerely apologize to any blondes here on US Message Board!


----------



## ding

danielpalos said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how droll.
> 
> The whole and entire concept of natural rights, precludes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morals are just opinions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it must include some respect for authority.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## hadit

danielpalos said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> He claims the law providing unemployment benefits is not applied equally because it requires you to have been laid off from a job before you can get the benefit. He literally wants anyone who simply decides not to work a job at all be paid.
> 
> 
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again.
> 
> Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only people who appeal to ignorance of capitalism for their socialism on a nation basis, say that.
Click to expand...

What part of human nature do you think would make Socialism work when it has to forced on the people by law? I noticed that you didn't actually say anything about what I posted.


----------



## beagle9

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again.
> 
> Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only people who appeal to ignorance of capitalism for their socialism on a nation basis, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of human nature do you think would make Socialism work when it has to forced on the people by law? I noticed that you didn't actually say anything about what I posted.
Click to expand...

Yeah people usually have a problem being punished for the slackness of others in life. Socialism is only a form of governmental control in order to keep a method of this type of government in power by way of this control. The free citizen's in this nation must resist this idea that they (the leftist) have to go fully socialist, and do so by any constitutional method given us to use under the law of this land.

Be aware people, be very aware these days. Keep watching the signs.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say we solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner;
> 
> would the Poor really have to care how much the richest make, for political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
Click to expand...

How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.

Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.

It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.

It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.

Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.

You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.

To watch porn.

To not pay taxes.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
Click to expand...




Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
Click to expand...

Is it immoral to not believe in god?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
Click to expand...

Is it immoral when you take a finger in the ass by a woman?

What about from another man?


----------



## Grumblenuts

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
Click to expand...

You axeually be crazy Russian, nooo?


----------



## sealybobo

Grumblenuts said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You axeually be crazy Russian, nooo?
Click to expand...

I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again.
> 
> Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only people who appeal to ignorance of capitalism for their socialism on a nation basis, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of human nature do you think would make Socialism work when it has to forced on the people by law? I noticed that you didn't actually say anything about what I posted.
Click to expand...

Some say making us pay income tax is wrong and unconstitutional and our system is rigged. That’s capitalism.

Maybe the best ism but still just another ism


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You axeually be crazy Russian, nooo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.
Click to expand...




Only if they were racists like you democrats.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it immoral when you take a finger in the ass by...
> 
> ...another man?
Click to expand...


Nobody wants to know what you’re doing on the weekend, Bobobrainless.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree
Click to expand...



Because you don’t understand the term.


----------



## OldLady

hadit said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is about equal protection of employment at the will of Either party laws, not your subjective social morals on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which you've admitted means you want to be paid whether you work a job or not. That's the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more cost effective than welfare because it solves simple poverty in a market friendly manner by increasing market based participation and engendering a positive multiplier effect upon our economy.  That is the Capital bottom line, not Your subjective Social values on a National basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not more cost effective because, as all good socialists do, you don't account for human nature. When you incentivize someone to not work, they will not work, even when they can. They then become a drain on society instead of being productive. When you have more people taking from society than producing, it collapses. We've seen that happen over and over again.
> 
> Socialism only works when people are willing to enter into it and are willing to continue producing. When they stop, it fails, usually violently. Short term help, like unemployment compensation until you get back to work, or time limited welfare until you can find work, do help society, because it keeps people going until they can provide for themselves again. What you want doesn't do that. It makes people dependent on continued societal largess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only people who appeal to ignorance of capitalism for their socialism on a nation basis, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of human nature do you think would make Socialism work when it has to forced on the people by law? I noticed that you didn't actually say anything about what I posted.
Click to expand...

The extremes of any ideology tend to not work.  Pure democracy and pure communism are concepts that don't take into account the fact that they have to work with human beings.  Human nature is an unalterable monkey wrench in the machinery, no matter what.  What DOES seem to work, and what we have already done as have all successful societies, is use a bit of both.  Capitalism allows for human acquisitiveness and creative energy.  Socialism allows for sharing with the less fortunate, keeping everyone minimally happy.  Even the ancient Romans gave the poor in Rome free bread.  Democratic socialism works just fine.


----------



## MAGAman

sealybobo said:


> I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.


How many did you ask?

I understand you said "believe" not "know". That's a big difference.

Perhaps your belief would change if you had more facts.

Truth is, I know parents that think mixed race marriages are impracticable and ostracize their grandchildren because of their mixed race. Now less than years ago.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
Click to expand...

If the universe were created through natural process and we are an accidental happenstance of matter and energy doing what matter and energy do, then there should be no expectation for absolute morals.  Morals can be anything we want them to be.  The problem is that nature does have a preference for an outcome.  Societies and people which behave with virtue experience order and harmony.  Societies and people which behave without virtue experience disorder and chaos.  So we can see from the outcomes that not all behaviors have equal outcomes.  That some behaviors have better outcomes and some behaviors have worse outcomes.  This is the moral law at work.   If the universe was created by spirit for the express purpose of creating beings that know and create we would expect that we would receive feedback on how we behave.  The problem is that violating moral laws are not like violating physical laws.  When we violate a physical law the consequences are immediate.  If you try to defy gravity by jumping off a roof you will fall.  Whereas the consequences for violating a moral law are more probabilistic in nature; many times we get away with it. 

Morals are effectively standards.  For any given thing there exists a standard which is the highest possible standard. This standard exists independent of anything else. It is in effect a universal standard. It exists for a reason. When we deviate from this standard and normalize our deviance from the standard, eventually the reason the standard exists will be discovered. The reason this happens is because error cannot stand. Eventually error will fail and the truth will be discovered.  Thus proving that morals cannot be anything we want them to be but are indeed based upon some universal code of common decency that is independent of man. 

So the question that naturally begs to be asked is if there is a universal code of common decency that is independent of man how come we all don't behave the same way when it comes to right and wrong?  The reason man doesn't behave the same way is because of subjectivity.  The difference between being objective and being subjective is bias. Bias is eliminated when there is no preference for an outcome. To eliminate a preference for an outcome one must have no thought of the consequences to one's self. If one does not practice this they will see subjective truth instead of objective truth. Subjective truth leads to moral relativism. Where consequences to self and preferences for an outcome leads to rationalizations of right and wrong.

Man does know right from wrong and when he violates it rather than abandoning the concept of right and wrong he rationalizes he did not violate it. You can see this behavior in almost all quarrels and disagreements. At the heart of every quarrel and disagreement is a belief in a universal right and wrong. So even though each side believes right to be different each side expects the other to believe their side should be universally known and accepted. It is this behavior which tells us there is an expectation for an absolute truth.

If there were never a universal truth that existed man would never have an expectation of fairness to begin with because fairness would have no meaning.  The fact that each of us has an expectation of fairness and that we expect everyone else to follow ought to raise our suspicion on the origin of that expectation.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don’t understand the term.
Click to expand...

Let him do something immoral, and then suffer the consequences of it, then he will understand why that moral boundary should have been held. The ignoring of the consequences is what has become a major problem these days, and it blurrs the lines based on lies and excuses used to cover up those consequences as if they are a figment of someone's imagination. Well I say to those who try to say that moral guidelines are a myth, then they need to visit hospitals, AAA, and drug rehab centers to try and convince those people that touching a hot stove is perfectly normal and alright.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked around the world?  You are never going to solve “poverty.”  We will always have the “poor.”  It’s all relative anyway, right?
> 
> Our “poor” would be considered “rich” in many other parts of the world, right?
> 
> So yes people will always complain that others have it better. It’s human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
Click to expand...

Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.


----------



## ding

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don’t understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let him do something immoral, and then suffer the consequences of it, then he will understand why that moral boundary should have been held. The ignoring of the consequences is what has become a major problem these days, and it blurrs the lines based on lies and excuses used to cover up those consequences as if they are a figment of someone's imagination. Well I say to those who try to say that moral guidelines are a myth, then they need to visit hospitals, AAA, and drug rehab centers to try and convince those people that touching a hot stove is perfectly normal and alright.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Show me a man who says morals are subjective and I'll show you a man who cries like a baby when he is treated unfairly.  When that happens his behaviors tell us that he sure as hell does believe that morals are universal and that everyone should agree that he was treated unfairly.


----------



## Unkotare

MAGAman said:


> ....
> 
> Truth is, I know parents that think mixed race marriages are impracticable and ostracize their grandchildren because of their mixed race. Now less than years ago.



That's not morality, that's just being an asshole.


----------



## deanrd

*What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*

Chains!!!

Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?


----------



## Oldstyle

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Chains!!!
> 
> Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?



That's what Joe Biden thinks, Derp and he's an IDIOT!  You progressives have had urban blacks chained to your government "plantations" for the better part of 50 years!  Now you're falling all over yourselves trying to give free stuff to Hispanics because you see them as your next big voting bloc.  The question now becomes...how long is it going to take before blacks wake up and realize that they're not the number one priority of Democrats anymore?


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.



Goes both ways.  Decades ago, probably before you were born, I made the daily bank deposits where I was an asst. mgr. for a department store.  There was a teller I always stood in line to talk to, she was stunning, tall, well-spoken and drop-dead beautiful.

I asked her to dinner, she veered from her usual speech pattern into "ghetto".  "Markle, she said, I'd love to but if you came to pick me up at home, my brothers and daddy would kick the shit out of any white boy"!


----------



## Markle

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Chains!!!
> 
> Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?



Why should ANY party offer anything to one group of people not given to every other group?

President Donald Trump is proving daily that a rising tide lifts all boats.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You axeually be crazy Russian, nooo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they were racists like you democrats.
Click to expand...

They are always conservative Republicans


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to disagree.  Solving simple poverty under our form of Capitalism simply means Persons have more opportunity costs to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
Click to expand...

They are human standards and subjective.

You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.

If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don’t understand the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let him do something immoral, and then suffer the consequences of it, then he will understand why that moral boundary should have been held. The ignoring of the consequences is what has become a major problem these days, and it blurrs the lines based on lies and excuses used to cover up those consequences as if they are a figment of someone's imagination. Well I say to those who try to say that moral guidelines are a myth, then they need to visit hospitals, AAA, and drug rehab centers to try and convince those people that touching a hot stove is perfectly normal and alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.  Show me a man who says morals are subjective and I'll show you a man who cries like a baby when he is treated unfairly.  When that happens his behaviors tell us that he sure as hell does believe that morals are universal and that everyone should agree that he was treated unfairly.
Click to expand...

Who doesn’t complain when they are treated unfairly? What does that prove?


----------



## Grumblenuts

sealybobo said:


> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it.


Definition of MORAL


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morality is, by definition, universal. If you think it is subjective, you are talking about something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You axeually be crazy Russian, nooo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe many Christian white fathers would say it’s immoral if their daughter married a black or Asian man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they were racists like you democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are always conservative Republicans
Click to expand...




Wrong again.


----------



## Grumblenuts

Markle said:


> President Donald Trump is proving daily that a rising tide lifts all boats.


Burn them stupid rainforests!


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with taking the Darwinian view of survival of the fittest and fuck my fellow man. In fact, couldn't it be argued that it is better to let them darwinize themselves out of existence as soon as practically possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
Click to expand...

Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why I like abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
Click to expand...


Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.  

Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.

Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.

See my point?


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why you do.  You don't believe in morals.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
Click to expand...

No. I don’t see your point. 

Why is the standard to to not steal?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves.?



Apparently some are not........
Ya know, as I ponder your posts, it occurred to me....you "could" be a Leftist plant......here only to create division....not even a black person yourself.

Like "RightWinger" and others.


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you believe in morals? I believe morals exist of course but they are subjective.
> 
> Honestly, if there is no god of the Bible then abortion is not immoral.
> 
> It’s just one life not becoming viable on its own.
> 
> It would be really sad to get an abortion but not immoral. You disagree.
> 
> Some people believe it would be immoral to kill anyone for any reason. Even self defense. You and I of course disagree with them.
> 
> You probably think it’s immoral to date a third cousin or marry your sister.
> 
> To watch porn.
> 
> To not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
Click to expand...

Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?


----------



## sealybobo

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some are not........
> Ya know, as I ponder your posts, it occurred to me....you "could" be a Leftist plant......here only to create division....not even a black person yourself.
> 
> Like "RightWinger" and others.
Click to expand...


Well it's working because I'm a white dude who agrees with him not you.

 Now you can accuse me of actually being a black guy pretending to be a white.

You right wing retards who don't have money need to realize that its the Republican party that divides us.  It's not about race, gender or being straight.  Just ask Ben Carson, Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Bruce Jenner.  They don't let those wedge issues stop them from voting GOP because they know the GOP benefits people in their tax bracket.

They only use god, gays, guns and racism to divide us middle class and poor people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

sealybobo said:


> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?



Immorality begins to come in when two women in love (or two men in  love) begin to "push" young minds towards homosexuality even when they naturally have shown no such tendencies.

Immorality is demanding that homosexuality be taught in PUBLIC schools when homosexuality represents less than 5% of the total population.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

sealybobo said:


> Well it's working because I'm a white dude who agrees with him not you.
> Now you can accuse me of actually being a black guy pretending to be a white.
> You right wing retards who don't have money need to realize that its the Republican party that divides us.  It's not about race, gender or being straight.  Just ask Ben Carson, Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Bruce Jenner.  They don't let those wedge issues stop them from voting GOP because they know the GOP benefits people in their tax bracket.
> They only use god, gays, guns and racism to divide us middle class and poor people.



Interesting you assumed I was referring to you....even though I made no mention of you.
And the reason you probably agree with him is because he is a leftist.  Simple.


----------



## Cosmos

IM2 said:


> So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. ?



Not a damn thing.  Grow the fuck up.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> Chains!!!
> Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?



Outside of brute force slavery (which no longer exists in America), 
Pure willful ignorance puts more people in chains than Republicans ever could have.

When people like you post divisive posts day in and day out with no hint of being reasonable or willingness to amicably discuss both sides, it become evident that you are just another asshole Leftist plant here to divide.


----------



## Grumblenuts

BasicHumanUnit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> Chains!!!
> Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of brute force slavery (which no longer exists in America),
> Pure willful ignorance puts more people in chains than Republicans ever could have.
> 
> When people like you post divisive posts day in and day out with no hint of being reasonable or willingness to amicably discuss both sides, it become evident that you are just another asshole Leftist plant here to divide.
Click to expand...

Both sides? Sounds like an attempt to "divide"


----------



## Markle

Grumblenuts said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump is proving daily that a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> 
> 
> Burn them stupid rainforests!
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumblenuts

Markle said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump is proving daily that a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> 
> 
> Burn them stupid rainforests!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Markle

Grumblenuts said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump is proving daily that a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> 
> 
> Burn them stupid rainforests!
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumblenuts

As with JFK's "rising tide".. AGW lifts all boats.. only, relatively few happen to be on boats..  nor want to remain on one.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards are not subjective.  Humans are subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
Click to expand...

Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?


----------



## sealybobo

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are human standards and subjective.
> 
> You guys can dance around it all you want. We aren’t all in agreement 100% on what is and isn’t moral.
> 
> If there is a book that tells us what is and isn’t moral, I’d like to see it. And not the Bible. That book makes no sense. And it’s immoral. Lying is immoral right?
> 
> 
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
Click to expand...


You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.  

I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.

But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.


----------



## Markle

Grumblenuts said:


> As with JFK's "rising tide".. AGW lifts all boats.. only, relatively few happen to be on boats.. nor want to remain on one.


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
Click to expand...

Why is it wrong if I steal from you?  If morals are subjective like you say, then morals are just opinions. Why can’t I steal from you?  What is immoral about that?


----------



## beagle9

deanrd said:


> *What exactly do republicans have to offer blacks?*
> 
> Chains!!!
> 
> Is that the right answer? Did I get it right? Did I win a prize?


Now that was desperation at it's finest right there.


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
Click to expand...

What did they know that we do not?


----------



## ding

sealybobo said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards like truth are discovered. The standard itself, like truth is not subjective. Only humans are subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.


----------



## Grumblenuts

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
Click to expand...

There are also these things called laws, parents, schools, cultural norms, peer pressure,.. Duh!


----------



## ding

Grumblenuts said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also these things called laws, parents, schools, cultural norms, peer pressure,.. Duh!
Click to expand...

So what?  

What we are discussing is are they arbitrary.


----------



## ding

Grumblenuts said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also these things called laws, parents, schools, cultural norms, peer pressure,.. Duh!
Click to expand...

Besides the question is whether Sealybobo believes they are arbitrary. He is the one who believes morals are subjective. 

I am proving to him they aren’t by playing devil’s advocate.


----------



## beagle9

ding said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, we could argue all day about this.  Why?  Because "standards" and "morality" are human constructs and therefore subjective.  They are after all human constructs and subjectivity.
> 
> Ask a gay woman if what she is doing with her wife is immoral.
> 
> Do you think she's immoral?  How dare you!  You're a racist, only against gays.  You are the immoral one.  And your culture is immoral for making you this way.
> 
> See my point?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
Click to expand...

Well they might believe that it's wrong all due to their upbringing or education etc, and this whether it was by way of religious teachings, parental teachings or other, yet they make a clear choice to do these things that they are taught not to do or they might surmise to do anyway ???  The world is all consuming, and lines must be drawn or whole civilization's/generation's might vanish in the chaos.

Now when consequences come from one's actions, then people should think to themselves that they were told that the stove eye was hot, yet they did it anyway? The buck should stop right there with them. The blame game is a cop out because they knew better.

Now sadly these moral violation's (stealing) end up causing many to suffer the consequences of their choices/actions in which they had brought upon themselves by choice, and they do realize it when it comes, but quickly they begin the denial on what brings about the suffering by ignoring the moral paradigm.  Denial is a bad thing, but it is a problem these days big time.

Sad stuff too, but these things are just FACT. Violate ones teachings and moral guidelines that were learned and written about throughout history in example of, and suffer the consequences....... People shouldn't complain or blame when it comes back to bite and bite hard, but rather people should become humbled and educated by it all instead. No one is dumb to what morals are, and no one is dumb to how the wisdom of thousands of years of knowledge and information pertaining to these things work. 

If not educated, then it best to get educated, and if need spiritual help, then it best to get that as well, and if just need instructions on how not to touch that hot stove eye because it burns, then it best to get help on that one also. So much suffering in this world, yet so much denial that enables that suffering to continue on and on and on. Crazy !!

This is written in hopes that people will educate themselves in life, and quit living in denial about what morals and moral guidelines truly mean in value there of.


----------



## ding

Brav Fucking O


----------



## ding

beagle9 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don’t see your point.
> 
> Why is the standard to to not steal?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they might believe that it's wrong all due to their upbringing or education etc, and this whether it was by way of religious teachings, parental teachings or other, yet they make a clear choice to do these things that they are taught not to do or they might surmise to do anyway ???  The world is all consuming, and lines must be drawn or whole civilization's/generation's might vanish in the chaos.
> 
> Now when consequences come from one's actions, then people should think to themselves that they were told that the stove eye was hot, yet they did it anyway? The buck should stop right there with them. The blame game is a cop out because they knew better.
> 
> Now sadly these moral violation's (stealing) end up causing many to suffer the consequences of their choices/actions in which they had brought upon themselves by choice, and they do realize it when it comes, but quickly they begin the denial on what brings about the suffering by ignoring the moral paradigm.  Denial is a bad thing, but it is a problem these days big time.
> 
> Sad stuff too, but these things are just FACT. Violate ones teachings and moral guidelines that were learned and written about throughout history in example of, and suffer the consequences....... People shouldn't complain or blame when it comes back to bite and bite hard, but rather people should become humbled and educated by it all instead. No one is dumb to what morals are, and no one is dumb to how the wisdom of thousands of years of knowledge and information pertaining to these things work.
> 
> If not educated, then it best to get educated, and if need spiritual help, then it best to get that as well, and if just need instructions on how not to touch that hot stove eye because it burns, then it best to get help on that one also. So much suffering in this world, yet so much denial that enables that suffering to continue on and on and on. Crazy !!
> 
> This is written in hopes that people will educate themselves in life, and quit living in denial about what morals and moral guidelines truly mean in value there of.
Click to expand...

I wish I could have winnered this twice.


----------



## Grumblenuts

ding said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that example we agree on.  But we don't agree on every example such as two woman being in love.  What's immoral about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on. Are you saying the standard for not stealing isn’t subjective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who keeps bringing up stealing.
> 
> I think we all know murdering someone is immoral and wrong.  Would anyone disagree?  And I don't know how anyone would justify stealing except for maybe that story about the man who stole a loaf of bread to feed his starving kid.  Does the circumstances make it so his stealing was not immoral?  Possibly.
> 
> But you keep bringing up stealing.  Stop bringing up something we both agree is immoral.  Lets focus on things we disagree on like if two women make love.  Is that immoral?  I don't think so.  Why do you think it is?  Your bible?  Geez.  Remember, that was made up by goat herders and goat fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am disagreeing. If morals are subjective, if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions. People steal. People murder. Clearly they don’t believe it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are also these things called laws, parents, schools, cultural norms, peer pressure,.. Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...

"if there is no right and wrong, then all you have are opinions"
Baloney. That's what. There are also these things called laws, parents, schools, cultural norms, peer pressure,.. Duh!


> What we are discussing is are they arbitrary.


Somehow you also don't understand the word "arbitrary." Must be willful ignorance. The irony.


----------



## Innocynioc

IM2 said:


> There is no democratic plantation. Blacks are able to think for ourselves. The two major reforms relative to racial equality of the last 60 years  were democratic proposals.  The overall platform of the democratic party deals with issues the large majority of blacks face. So what exactly does the republican party offer blacks?. We are free, so republicans don't offer that. So aside from the fact Lincoln signed a piece of paper 153 years ago, what does the republican party have to offer?



JOBS!


----------



## Markle

ding said:


> Besides the question is whether Sealybobo believes they are arbitrary. He is the one who believes morals are subjective.
> 
> I am proving to him they aren’t by playing devil’s advocate.



Morals are not subjective?

Since when??

Millions of people believe that the behavior below is not only moral but demanded by their religion.


----------



## ding

Markle said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the question is whether Sealybobo believes they are arbitrary. He is the one who believes morals are subjective.
> 
> I am proving to him they aren’t by playing devil’s advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morals are not subjective?
> 
> Since when??
> 
> Millions of people believe that the behavior below is not only moral but demanded by their religion.
Click to expand...

If you believed that morals were subjective, you wouldn’t expect everyone to agree with you that that was immoral.


----------

